# What Manga have you read today?



## Reznor (Apr 14, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 14, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 14, 2015)

Vagabond 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.179)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.130)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.32)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.427-428)
_Nozo x Kimi_ (Ch.23-24)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.25)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.62.5)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.4)


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 15, 2015)

Vagabond 2–21


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 15, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 038
Magi 262
Shingeki no Kyojin 068


----------



## Saishin (Apr 15, 2015)

Cestus 2nd series Vol.2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 15, 2015)

Magi 262
Gun x Clover 31
Tsuyokute New Saga 15


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 16, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 174
Onepunch-Man 066
Toriko 320


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.9-10)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.57)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.33)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.76)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.154)


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 16, 2015)

Vagabond 22–34


----------



## Saishin (Apr 16, 2015)

Cestus 2nd series Vol.3-4


----------



## Yoona (Apr 16, 2015)

Cat Streel Vol 7 Chp 29.


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 17, 2015)

*The Gamer* 83
*The Breaker New Waves* 199
*DICE: the cube that changes everything* 92
*Tsuyokute New Saga* 15
*Black Clover* 7
*Seishun Scrap!* 1-2


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 17, 2015)

Baby Steps 244
Nisekoi 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.43)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.14-15)
_GunxClover_ (Ch.31)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.489)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.34-35)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.52.5)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.53)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.63)


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 17, 2015)

Vagabond 35–37


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 18, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 039
Dragon Ball Z - Rebirth of F 03
Haikyu!! 153
New Prince of Tennis 136
Shokugeki no Soma 114
The Breaker: New Waves 199


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 18, 2015)

*Boku no Hero Academia* 39
*Ultra Battle Satellite* 3
*Xian Ni* 11
*Otoyomegatari* 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de._ (Ch.19)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.33)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.26)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.76)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 19, 2015)

Birdmen 010
Shokugeki no Soma Etoile 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.22)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.39)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.23)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.167)


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 19, 2015)

*Ao no Exorcist* 66
*Doonggule Tea!* 1-6
*Birdmen* 10
*Saijou no Meii *46


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 19, 2015)

Vagabond 38?50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dragonball Z Rebirth of F_ (Ch.1-3)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.24)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.403)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 20, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 136
Feng Shen Ji 152
Nanatsu no Taizai 123
Shokugeki no Soma 115


----------



## Yoona (Apr 20, 2015)

Welcome to NHK Chp 1.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2015)

ishoujo 14-15
Assassination Classroom 136
Nanatsu no Taizai 123


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 21, 2015)

Fairy Tail 429-430
Haikyu!! 154
Magi 263
Sinbad 057-058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao No Exorcist_ (Ch.66)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.22)
_Freezing_ (Ch.181)
_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.8)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.25)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.115)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.26)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.73)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 21, 2015)

Magi 263
Domestic na Kanojo 39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.48)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.429-430)
_Hanimero._ (Ch.4-5)
_Himegoto Febri Edition_ (Ch.6)
_IShoujo_ (Ch.12-15)
_Mission School_  (Ch.17-18)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.16)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.56)
_Shuukaku no Juunigatsu_ (Ch.8-9)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.54)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.54)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 22, 2015)

Billy Bat 134


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 22, 2015)

QP                      5-54


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 22, 2015)

Ao no Exorcist 66
UQ Holder! 77 
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 155
Magi: Sinbad no Bokuen 57-58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.58-59)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.20)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.58)
_Hanimero_ (Ch.6-8)
_Hundred_ (Ch.13) [*/Complete]*
_Love so Life_ (Ch.88)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.77)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.155)


----------



## Saishin (Apr 23, 2015)

Shingeki no Kyojin Chap. 67-68


----------



## Yoona (Apr 23, 2015)

Teppu Chp 16


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 23, 2015)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 302
Naruto 700+1
One Piece 784
Toriko 321


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 23, 2015)

Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan 1 - 8 (_fin)_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.624)
_Btooom_ (Ch.76)
_Cross x Regalia_ (Ch.15-16) *[/Complete]*
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.5-7)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.7-9)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.27-29) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 24, 2015)

Bleach 624
Boku no Hero Academia 040


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 25, 2015)

Drifters 050
Nisekoi 168


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.49)
_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.11)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.490)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.302)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.27)
_Naruto Gaiden: Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.40)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.131)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.50)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.29)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.46)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.10)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.168)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.116)
_Zettai Karan Children_ (Ch.404)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 27, 2015)

Arslan Senki 011-012
Assassination Classroom 137
Feng Shen Ji 153
T.R.A.P. 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.43)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.22)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.12-13)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.36-37)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 28, 2015)

Arslan Senki 013-022
Kangoku Gakuen 175
Shokugeki no Soma 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_  (Ch.16)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma?Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.28-29)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.47)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.35)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.39-41)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.64)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 29, 2015)

Billy Bat 135
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu 000-002
Haikyu!! 155
Fairy Tail 431-432
Nanatsu no Taizai 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2015)

*Today:*


_Orange_ (Ch.17-18)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.13)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.55)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.431-Ch.432)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.163)
_Maou na Ore to Ghoul no Yubiwa_ (Ch.13)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 30, 2015)

Billy Bat 136
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 303
Shokugeki no Soma 116.5


----------



## dhilonv (May 1, 2015)

Hinomaru Zumou 024
Magi 264
Onepunch-Man 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Himegoto_ (Ch.24-25)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.10)


----------



## kire (May 1, 2015)

Kitchen Princess vol1  
(so girly it almost makes me cringe..but I like it.)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.67)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.59-60)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.37-38)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.303)
_Maousama Chotto Sore Totte!!_ (Ch.9)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.116.5)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.78)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.156)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.10)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.405)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.34)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.491)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.28)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.18)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (May 3, 2015)

The Breaker: New Waves 200


----------



## Saishin (May 3, 2015)

Kingdom Chap 429
Black Lagoon Vol 6


----------



## dhilonv (May 4, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 154
Ultra Battle Satellite 001-005


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2015)

*Today:*

Kitsune no Yomeiri (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (May 5, 2015)

Iron Knight 017-017.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.182)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.3-7)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.65)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.32)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.44)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.18)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Naya (May 6, 2015)

*Watashi ga Motete Dousunda*
a really cute thing, very modern and funny, I laugh a lot and the drawing style is queer.

wanted to add it on MAL, but they don't have it yet sadly.


----------



## dhilonv (May 6, 2015)

Skip Beat! 222-223


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Blade Play_ (Ch.54)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.12)
_Oukoku Game_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (May 7, 2015)

Bleach 625
Naruto 700+2
One Piece 785
Toriko 322


----------



## dhilonv (May 8, 2015)

Hunter x Hunter 236-247


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.625)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.16)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.36)
_Naruto Gaiden: Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki_ (Ch.2)


----------



## dhilonv (May 9, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 138
Boku no Hero Academia 041
Kiss x Death 008-008.5
Nisekoi 169
Silver Spoon 111
The Heroic Legend of Arslan 023


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.69)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.56)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.77)


----------



## dhilonv (May 10, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 155
Ookiku Furikabutte 119
Sinbad 059-061


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.41)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.43)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2015)

*
Today:*

_Hare Kon_ (Ch.25)
_Mission School_ (Ch.19)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.169)
_Seishun Scrap!_ (Ch.2-3)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.117)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.111)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.66)


----------



## dhilonv (May 11, 2015)

Fairy Tail 433-434


----------



## dhilonv (May 12, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 125
T.R.A.P. 026


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.49)
_Ever Green (Ch.22-23)_ *[/Complete]*
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.28)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Saishin (May 12, 2015)

Black Lagoon Vol 7


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2015)

Haikyu!! 156
Magi 265
Shokugeki no Soma 117-117.3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.77)
_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.12)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.433-434)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.34)


----------



## heartsutra (May 13, 2015)

Vagabond #50–55


----------



## dhilonv (May 14, 2015)

Bleach 626
Kangoku Gakuen 176
Shingeki no Kyojin 069
One Piece 786
Toriko 323


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.61)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.89)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.89)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.79)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.5-6)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.157-158)


----------



## dhilonv (May 15, 2015)

Birdmen 011
Boku no Hero Academia 042
Naruto 700+3
Nisekoi 170
Onepunch-Man 068


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.50)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.11-13)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.32)
_Naruto Gaiden_ (Ch.3)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.24-25)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.117.5)


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2015)

Action Idols 001
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.23)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.42)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.132)
_Half & Half_ (Ch.13) *[/Complete]*
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.26)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.14)


----------



## dhilonv (May 17, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 139


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Nisekoi_ (Ch.170)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Sasuke (May 17, 2015)

_Sekai no Owari to Yoake Mae_ (1- 11_ fin_)


----------



## dhilonv (May 18, 2015)

Fairy Tail 435-436
Feng Shen Ji 156
Haikyu!! 157
Hinomaru Zumou 025
Nanatsu no Taizai 126
Shokugeki no Soma 118
Shokugeki no Soma - Etoile 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.35)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.429)
_Jigoku Koi Suchou_ (Ch.7)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.118)


----------



## Sasuke (May 18, 2015)

_Skyhigh_ 1-10 _(fin)_

_Holyland_ 31-60


----------



## dhilonv (May 19, 2015)

Kagamigami 002
Kangoku Gakuen 177
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 304
Kiss x Death 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.72)
_Hanimero_ (Ch.9)
_Jigoku Koi Suchou_ (Ch.8-11) *[/Complete]*
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.73)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.14)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.29)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.51)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.180)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.50)
_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.13)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.435-436)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.8)
_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.13)
_Mokushiroku Alice_ (Ch.2-3)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.18)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.57)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.26)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monster Girl_ (Ch.34)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.94)


----------



## dhilonv (May 20, 2015)

Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 001-005


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_iShoujo_ (Ch.16)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.304)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.80)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.7)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.159)


----------



## dhilonv (May 21, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 002
Bleach 627
Naruto Gaiden - Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki 004
One Piece 787
Onepunch-Man 069
Toriko 324


----------



## dhilonv (May 22, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 140
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 006-007


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.627)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.62)
_Naruto Gaiden: Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki_ (Ch.4)


----------



## dhilonv (May 23, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 001-009
Boku no Hero Academia 043


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.493)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.9)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.29-30)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.406)


----------



## dhilonv (May 24, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 157
Hunter x Hunter 248-270
Nisekoi 171
Ultra Battle Satellite 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.4-9)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.43)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Ch.1-2)
_K?mpfer_ (Ch.37-40)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.16)
_Saki_ (Ch.143)
_Trinity Seven: 7-nin no Masho Tsukai_ (Ch.46)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.78)


----------



## Sasuke (May 24, 2015)

_Holyland_ 136-182 [fin]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.181)
_Citrus_ (Ch.15)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.119)


----------



## dhilonv (May 25, 2015)

Fairy Tail 437


----------



## dhilonv (May 26, 2015)

Fairy Tail Omake
Nanatsu no Taizai Gaiden Diane Part 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.13)
_Maou na Ore to Ghoul no Yubiwa_ (Ch.14)
_Niseko_ (Ch.171)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.30)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.8)
_Youkai Shoujo: Monster Girl_ (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (May 27, 2015)

Ookiku Furikabutte 120
Shokugeki no Soma 119
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 008-016


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.437)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.111)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.47)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.164)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.35)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (May 28, 2015)

Bleach 628
Magi 266-267
Naruto Gaiden - Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki 005
One Piece 788
Toriko 325


----------



## -Z- (May 28, 2015)

Berserk 36-47


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.60)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.45)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.63)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.39-40)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.17)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.36)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.55)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.160)


----------



## -Z- (May 28, 2015)

Berserk 48-94


----------



## dhilonv (May 29, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 003
Boku no Hero Academia 044
Haikyu!! 158


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.45)
_Bleach_ (Ch.628)
_Btooom_(Ch.78)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.133)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.494)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.37)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.51)
_Kamigoroshi-hime Zilch_ (Ch.3)
_Naruto Gaiden_ (Ch.5)
_Orange_ (Ch.19)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## -Z- (May 29, 2015)

Berserk 95-110


----------



## dhilonv (May 30, 2015)

Hunter x Hunter 271-290
Onepunch-Man 070


----------



## Kage no Yume (May 30, 2015)

Just read through and caught up with the manhwa/webtoon Sage in the last couple of days.  Some really great stuff IMO.  Reminds me a lot of the short lived Jio to Ougon to Kinjirareta Mahou manga.

Really glad I randomly clicked on it the other day.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.31)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.90)
_Suki tte Ii na yo._ (Ch.49)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.407)


----------



## -Z- (May 30, 2015)

Berserk 111-176


----------



## dhilonv (May 31, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 158
Nisekoi 172


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.44)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.19)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.9)
_Yuusha ga Shinda! Murabito no Ore ga Hotta Otoshiana ni Yuusha ga Ochita Kekka._ (Ch.5-10)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2015)

Again!! 093
Fairy Tail 438
Skip Beat 224


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.10)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.14)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.172)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.20)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.120)
_Yuusha ga Shinda! Murabito no Ore ga Hotta Otoshiana ni Yuusha ga Ochita Kekka._ (Ch.11)


----------



## Saishin (Jun 1, 2015)

Drifters Chap 21-22
Shokugeki no Soma Chap 5-6
Shingeki no Kyojin Chap 69


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 2, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 141
Kangoku Gakuen 178
Nanatsu no Taizai Diane Gaiden Part 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.93)
_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.52-53)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.46)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.101)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.9)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.11)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.22)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.31)
_Youkai Shoujo: Monster Girl_ (Ch.36)
_Yuusha ga Shinda! Murabito no Ore ga Hotta Otoshiana ni Yuusha ga Ochita Kekka._ (Ch.12-20)


----------



## -Z- (Jun 2, 2015)

Akame ga Kill 60
Berserk 177-186
Bleach 628
Fairy Tail 438
Fairy Tail Zero 11
Nanatsu no Taizai Ch.126.002
Naruto Gaiden: Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki 5
One Piece 788
Tokyo Ghoul:re 31


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 3, 2015)

Baby Steps 245
Ballroom e Youkoso 010
Shokugeki no Soma 120
Silver Spoon 112


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.10)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.51)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.21)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.134)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.438)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.112)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.48-49)
_Pastel_ (Ch.137)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.67)


----------



## kire (Jun 3, 2015)

Honey Blood vol1


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jun 3, 2015)

Caught up with

Mahou Shojo of the End
Mushoku Tensei


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.30)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.64)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.57-58)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.81)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.161)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 4, 2015)

Bleach 629
Naruto Gaiden - Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuzuki 006
One Piece 789
Toriko 326


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.269)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.26-27)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.38)
_Naruto Gaiden_ (Ch.6)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.112)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.10.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 5, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 004
Boku no Hero Academia 045
Hunter x Hunter 291-300


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 6, 2015)

Haikyu!! 159
Nisekoi 173
Onepunch-Man 071


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2015)

*Today:*


_Mission School_ (Ch.20)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.26)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.11)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.79)
_Yuusha ga Shinda! Murabito no Ore ga Hotta Otoshiana ni Yuusha ga Ochita Kekka._ (Ch.21)


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 6, 2015)

GotW 190
WCW 44
Nisekoi 172-173


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jun 6, 2015)

Today

One Punch Man 48/latest chapter
Fully caught up with Zaix10
Latest chapter of Dice


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.45)
_Fukushuu Kyoushitsu_ (Ch.1-10)
_K?mpfer_ (Ch.41)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.32)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.173)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.22.5)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.56)
_Tomodachi Login_ (Ch.6)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.408)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 7, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 142
Hinomaru Zumou 026


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 7, 2015)

_Koe no Katachi_ 31-62 _[fin]_


----------



## Evolution (Jun 7, 2015)

Evangelion, all the chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.182)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.36)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.15)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.121)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.44)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 8, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai 127
Shokugeki no Soma 121


----------



## Saishin (Jun 8, 2015)

Ad Astra - Vol 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.439)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.495)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.23)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.165)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.34-36)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.36)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.67)
_Youkai Shoujo: Monster Girl_ (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 9, 2015)

The Heroic Legend of Arslan 024


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 10, 2015)

Baby Steps 246
Gamble Fish 127-138
Haikyu!! 160


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.17)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.37)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.70)
_SisPlus_ (Ch.7)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.31.5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.65)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.38)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.58-59)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.82)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.162)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!: Murabito no Ore ga Hotta Otoshiana ni Yuusha ga Ochita Kekka._ (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 11, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 005
Bleach 630
Kagamigami 003
Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage 007
Onepunch-Man Special 010
Toriko 327


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 12, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 179
Shingeki no Kyojin 070


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.54)
_Bleach_ (Ch.630)
_Naruto Gaiden_ (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 13, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 143
Nisekoi 174
T.R.A.P. 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.15)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.24)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.169)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 14, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 011
Feng Shen Ji 159
Hunter x Hunter 301-349
Magi 268-269
Sinbad 062-063


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.46)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.14)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.25)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.33)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.45)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.15)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.60)


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 14, 2015)

_My Girl_ 22-44 _[fin]_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2015)

*Today:*


_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.496)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.90)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.174)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.46-50)


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 15, 2015)

Boku no Pico, Ranma One-Half, Angel Sanctuary, the Alluka Saga from HxH


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 15, 2015)

Birdmen 012
Fairy Tail 440
Nanatsu no Taizai 128


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 16, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 046
Gamble Fish 139
Kagamigami 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Episode 11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.440)
_Freezing_ (Ch.183)
_Hanimero._ (Ch.10)
_Immortal Hounds_ (Ch.19)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.42-43)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.39-40)
_Rotte no Omocha! _(Ch.51)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.122)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.32)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.68)
_Youkai Shoujo: Monster Girl_ (Ch.38)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 17, 2015)

Birdmen 013
Hajime no Ippo 1092-1094
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 305


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.52)
_Denki-gai no Honya-san_ (Ch.48-54)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.26)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.59)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.95-97)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.66)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.5)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.10)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.50)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.83)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.9)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.163)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 18, 2015)

Bleach 631
Naruto Gaiden 008
One Piece 790
Toriko 328


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 18, 2015)

Bleach (_631_)
Naruto Gaiden (_8_)
One Piece (_790_)
The Gamer (_82_)
The God of High School (_215_)
Witch Hunt (_28_)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 19, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 006
Boku no Hero Academia 047
Dungeon Meshi 001
Nisekoi 175
Sinbad 064


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.68)
_Bleach_ (Ch.631)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.22)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.497)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.39)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.305)
_Naruto Gaiden_ (Ch.8)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.23)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.28)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!: Murabito no Ore ga Hotta Otoshiana ni Yuusha ga Ochita Kekka._ (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 20, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 144
Haikyu!! 161


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.47)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.47)
_Himegoto Febri Edition_ (Ch.7) *[/Complete]*
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.27-28)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!: Murabito no Ore ga Hotta Otoshiana ni Yuusha ga Ochita Kekka._ (Ch.24)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.409)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 21, 2015)

Dragon Ball Super 001
Shokugeki no Soma 122-123
Onepunch-Man 072
UQ Holder 046-051


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.34)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.25)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.175)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ratman_ (Ch.57-60) *[/Complete]*
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.123)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 22, 2015)

Fairy Tail 441
Feng Shen Ji 160
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 306
Nanatsu no Taizai 129
Shokugeki no Soma - Etoile 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.24)
_Dragonball Super_ (Ch.1)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.441)
_Hare Kon_ (Ch.26)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.166-168)
_Saki_ (Ch.144)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.33)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.69-70)
_Youkai Shoujo: Monster Girl_ (Ch.39)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 23, 2015)

Hajime no Ippo 1095
Magi 270


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.48)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.18)
_K?mpfer_ (Ch.42)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.306)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 24, 2015)

Haikyu!! 162


----------



## -Z- (Jun 24, 2015)

Monster volume 1.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 24, 2015)

Kingdom 436
Red Storm 114


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 24, 2015)

Uq Holder latest chapter.
Green Worldzs(all of it


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 25, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 007
Bleach 632
Gamble Fish 140
Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage 009
One Piece 791
Toriko 329


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.55)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.29-31)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.67)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.66) *[/Complete]*
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.84)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.164)


----------



## -Z- (Jun 25, 2015)

Monster vol. 2 & 3.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 25, 2015)

One Piece 691
Assassination Classroom 001-009
Kiba Gaiden: Legacy of Inuzuka 009


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 26, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 048
Kangoku Gakuen 180
Nisekoi 176
UQ Holder! 052-069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.49-50)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.32-35)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.52)
_Naruto Gaiden_ (Ch.9)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.61)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.25)


----------



## -Z- (Jun 26, 2015)

Monster vol. 4 & 5


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 27, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 012
Onepunch-Man 073
T.R.A.P. 028-029


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.632)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.72)
_Shinmai Maou no Testament_ (Ch.18)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.80)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.410)


----------



## -Z- (Jun 27, 2015)

Monster vol. 6 & 7


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 28, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 145
Kuroko no Basuke - Extra Game 002-003
Shokugeki no Soma 124
UQ Holder! 070-084


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.56)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.183)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.73)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.36-37)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.35)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.48)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.169-170)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.176)
_Orange_ (Ch.20)
_Sporting Salt_ (Ch.7)


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 28, 2015)

Chapter 1 of Kurohime.


----------



## -Z- (Jun 28, 2015)

Monster vol. 8 - 11


----------



## Mori (Jun 29, 2015)

Berserk: ch. 298 - 310


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.14-15)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.498)
_Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara_ (Ch.23)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.124)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 29, 2015)

Fairy Tail 442
Haikyu!! 163
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 307
Magi 271
Nanatsu no Taizai 130


----------



## Yozeffu (Jun 29, 2015)

Magi 271
Prison School 180
Shokugeki No Souma 124
Ajin 18-19


----------



## -Z- (Jun 29, 2015)

*Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage* 9
*Bleach *632
*Tokyo Ghoul:re *34
*One Piece* 791
*Monster *vol. 12-14


----------



## Kochiya Sanae (Jun 29, 2015)

Komori-San wa Kotowarenai Chapter 8
One PIece 655
Fairy Tail Latest Chapter
One Punch Man Latest Chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.7)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.38-40)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora?_ (Ch.15)
_Imori201_ (Ch.20)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.171-172)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 30, 2015)

Gamble Fish 141


----------



## -Z- (Jun 30, 2015)

*Monster *vol. 15


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 1, 2015)

UQ Holder! 085


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.442)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.41-43.5)
_Youkai Shoujo: Monster Girl_ (Ch.40)


----------



## -Z- (Jul 1, 2015)

Monster vol. 16


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 2, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 008
Again!! 094
Bleach 633
Kangoku Gakuen 181
Naruto Gaiden 010
One Piece 792


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Cross Manage_ (Ch.23)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.68)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.15)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.71)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.85)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.165)


----------



## -Z- (Jul 2, 2015)

Monster vol. 17 & 18 (Completed.)

Best completed manga I've ever read. Second best manga I've read.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jul 2, 2015)

Berserk Manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Again_ (Ch.94)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.499)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.41-42)
_Naruto Gaiden_ (Ch.10) *[/Complete]*
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.16)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.71.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 3, 2015)

Birdmen 014
Boku no Hero Academia 049
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu 004
Magi 272
Nisekoi 177
Ookiku Furikabutte 121
Sinbad 065-066


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.633)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.44)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.36)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 4, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 146


----------



## -Z- (Jul 4, 2015)

Vagabond vol. 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.69)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.48)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.27)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.44)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.307)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.22)
_Maousama Chotto Sore Totte!!_ (Ch.10)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.177)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.62)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.68)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 5, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 013
Hinomaru Zumou 027
Onepunch-Man 074
Shokugeki no Soma 125
Ultra Battle Satellite 007


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 6, 2015)

Drifters 052
Fairy Tail 443
Feng Shen Ji 161
Nanatsu no Taizai 131
Sinbad 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.35.5)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.30)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.124-125)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.69)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 7, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 049.5
Kangoku Gakuen 182
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 308


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.13)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.443)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.27)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.40)
_Mission School_ (Ch.21)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.16)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.35)
_Youkai Shoujo: Monster Girl_ (Ch.41)


----------



## -Z- (Jul 7, 2015)

Vagabond vol. 20-23


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2015)

Haikyu!! 164
Shokugeki no Soma - Etoile 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.37)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2015)

UQ Holder! 086
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 017-025


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 9, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 009
Bleach 634
Gamble Fish 142
Hajime no Ippo 1096-1098
Magi 273
One Piece 793
The Heroic Legend of Arslan 025
Toriko 330
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 026-051


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Citrus_ (Ch.16)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.69)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.308)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.35)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.86)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.166)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.411)


----------



## -Z- (Jul 9, 2015)

Gangsta ep. 2


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 10, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 147
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 052-076


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.46)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.45-47)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.91)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.71)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 11, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 050
T.R.A.P. 030-031
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 077-085


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 11, 2015)

*Toriko* 33
*The Gamer* 89 
*Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons* 09
*Shana oh Yoshitsune* 22-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.57)
_Bleach_ (Ch.634)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.8-9)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.48)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.500)
_Kamigoroshi-hime Zilch_ (Ch.4-7)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.22)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.29-30)
_Sis Plus_ (Ch.8-9)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.80)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.25)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakeri_ (Ch.1-47)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 12, 2015)

Baby Steps 247
Ballroom e Youkoso 014
Hinomaru-Zumou 028
Onepunch-Man 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.184)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.50)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.23)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.126)
_Suugaku girl_ (Ch.1-7)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 13, 2015)

Fairy Tail 444
Nanatsu no Taizai 132
Shokugeki no Soma 126
Sinbad 068


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.14)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.444)
_Freezing_ (Ch.184)
_Handa-kun_ (Ch.1-11)
_Mayonaka no Cross Method_ (Ch.1-11)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.12-13)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch109.5)
_Suugaku Girl_ (Ch.8-14) *[/Complete]*
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.57+Extra)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.36)
_Youkai Shoujo: Monster Girl_ (Ch.42)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.26)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 14, 2015)

Drifters 053
Hajime no Ippo 1099-1100


----------



## Impact (Jul 14, 2015)

Yesterday

Magi chapter 231- 272


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Cross Manage_ (Ch.24)
_I'm the Main Character of a Harem series but I'm Gay so Everyday Life is Hell for Me_ (One-Shot)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.51)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.14)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 15, 2015)

Bleach 635
Gamble Fish 143
One Piece 794
Silver Spoon 113
Toriko 331


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.49)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.70)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 16, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 010
Boku no Hero Academia 051
Dragon Ball Super 002
Haikyu!! 165
Nisekoi 178
Shingeki no Kyojin 071


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.635)
_Handa-kun_ (Ch.12)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.10-11)
_SilverSpoon_ (Ch.113)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 17, 2015)

*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni* 117
*Boku no Hero Academia*  51
* Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons* 10
*Tsuyokute New Saga* 18
* The Gamer* 90
*Red Storm* 138-141


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 17, 2015)

D.Gray-man 219
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 086-111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2015)

*Today:*


_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.51)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.37)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.178)
_Teppu_ (Ch.30)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 18, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 148
Birdmen 015
Haikyu!! 166
Shokugeki no Soma 127


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.219)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.173-174)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 19, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 015
Fairy Tail 445
Nanatsu no Taizai 133
Onepunch-Man 076


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 19, 2015)

RAKUDAI KISHI NO EIYUUTAN 01 - 15, I got interested in it after seeing the name appear in the anime list of coming fall. I have to say, it's quit refreshing to see the relationship established so soon. This way less time is used on stupid antiques and more on actual story and character development.
The last chapter (15) was very interesting and it's clear that she is hell bend on taking down that scumbag because he destroyed her fathers dojo after he got injured by his own daughter (which is what he wanted). I already know how this will end but still, it's very nice to see.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 20, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 162
Magi 274
Sinbad 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.51)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.445)
_Freezing_ (Ch.185)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.50)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.21)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.74)
_Saki_ (Ch.145)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.127)
_Sis Plus_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Tuan (Jul 20, 2015)

Girls the wild's 1-197 I NEED MORE!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.15)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.39)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.18)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.91)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.37)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.43)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.412+special)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 21, 2015)

*Battle Angel Alita* 1-5
*Major 2nd* 5
*Ten Prism* 49


----------



## Impact (Jul 21, 2015)

Shokugeki no Souma chap 24-29


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 22, 2015)

UQ Holder! 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.54)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.51+special)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.71)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.36)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.60)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.70)


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 22, 2015)

_tsubaki-chou lonely planet_ ch.4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.185)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.20)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.1-5)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.87)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.167)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 23, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 011
Bleach 636
Hajime no Ippo 1101-1104
Major 2nd 001-005
Toriko 332


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2015)

Billy Bat 137


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.636)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.33)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.18-19)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.53)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.41)
_ReLife_ (Ch.1-63)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.11)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari _(Ch.175-176)
_ReLife_ (Ch.64-87)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.31)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.81)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 25, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 149
Boku no Hero Academia 052
Gamble Fish 144
Nisekoi 179


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 25, 2015)

*Battle Angel Alita* 10-17
*Boku no Hero Academia*  52
*Harigane Service*  22


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 016
Shokugeki no Soma 128


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.52)
_Freezing_ (Ch.186)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.501)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 27, 2015)

Fairy Tail 446
Haikyu!! 167
Hinomaru Zumou 029-030
Nanatsu no Taizai 134
Ultra Battle Satellite 008-009


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 27, 2015)

Yesterday

*Battle Angel Alita* 17-53 

Today

*Battle Angel Alita Last Order* 1-3
*Fairy Tail* 446
*Shokugeki no Soma* 128
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 8: Jojolion* 45
*Ballroom e Youkoso* 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.16)
_Citrus_ (Ch.17)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.28)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.1-40)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.38)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch1.79)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.128)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.37)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.63)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.1-10)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.413)


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Jul 27, 2015)

I started reading Berserk.  I've been wanting to catch up with the series, but it's not a very easy read, at least the beginning isn't.  I saw the anime a while back and thought it was good.  I'm just not a huge dark fantasy fan, and it can be very tough for me to trek through really dark, dreary, miserable series like Berserk, but I understand how good and important of a series it is, so I'm trekking.  I'm glad to see new chapters are coming out again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.61)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.446)
_Fragtime_ (Ch.14-15)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.10-15)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.44)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 28, 2015)

*Battle Angel Alita Last Order* 4-68


----------



## Impact (Jul 28, 2015)

Crows: chapter 12-27


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 29, 2015)

*Battle Angel Alita Last Order* 69-124 /end


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 29, 2015)

Sinbad 069.5
UQ Holder! 088
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 112-119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.25)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.135)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.43-44)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.41-54)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.45)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.15)
_Orange_ (Ch.21)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.38)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.58)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.34)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.72)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.55-72)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.52)
_ReLife_ (Ch.88)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.88)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.168)


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 30, 2015)

*Pandora Hearts* 1-12
*One Piece* 795
*Kamisama no Iutoori Ni* 119


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 30, 2015)

One Piece 795
Toriko 333


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.186)
_Bleach_ (Ch.637)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.52)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.25)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.73-100)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.21)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.8-9)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.10)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.30)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.101-114)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.11)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.18)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.38)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.53)
_Freezing_ (Ch.187)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakeri_ (Ch.48)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.113-114)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.40)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.180)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.15)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.414)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 2, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 150
Baby Steps 248
Bleach 637
Boku no Hero Academia 053
Feng Shen Ji 163
Hinomaru Zumou 031
Nisekoi 180
Onepunch-Man 077
Ookiku Furikabutte Omake


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.29)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.502)
_Sakura Sakura_ (Ch.13-15)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 3, 2015)

Fairy Tail 447
Haikyu!! 168
Kangoku Gakuen 183-185
Magi 275
Nanatsu no Taizai 135
Shokugeki no Soma 129
Skip Beat! 225


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 4, 2015)

Eiyuu Kyoushitsu 005
Gamble Fish 145


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.31)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.447)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.1-11)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.28)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.26)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.16)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.170)
_Teppu_ (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 5, 2015)

UQ Holder! 089


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hayachine!_ (Ch.1)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.115)
_ReLife_ (Ch.89)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.61)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.129)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.39)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Aug 5, 2015)

Happy if you died (4)
ReLife (Ch.89)
Shokugeki no Souma (Ch.129)
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no majo (169)
Desolate Era (11)
One Piece (795)
Fairy Tail (447)


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 5, 2015)

Joshikausei 35
Hana to Rakurai 1 
Kingdom 441


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 6, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 012
Ballroom e Youkoso 017
Bleach 638
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 309
One Piece 796
Toriko 334


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.32)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.10)
_Hayachine!_ (Ch.2-11)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.116)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.14)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.89)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.169)


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2015)

Bleach 638
Naruto 698 for old times sake
Stretch 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.73)
_Hayachine!_ (Ch.12)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.117)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 7, 2015)

Nisekoi 165.1 and 181
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 120-169


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 8, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 151
Boku no Hero Academia 054


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.17)
_Bleach_ (Ch.638)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.33)
_Hayachine!_ (Ch.13+Special)
_Okusan_ (Ch.21)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.82)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2015)

Nisekoi 175-181
My Kitten and Old Dog 175-177


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 8, 2015)

tsubaki-chou lonely planet ch.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Episode 40)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.309)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.41)


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 9, 2015)

*Boku no Hero Academia* 54
*Girl the Wild's*  200
*Shuumatsu no Tenki* 1-4


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 9, 2015)

Shokugeki no Soma 130


----------



## Impact (Aug 9, 2015)

Crows: chapter  79- 95 (end)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 10, 2015)

Arslan Senki 026
Billy Bat 138
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 310


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.187)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.54)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.17)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.74)
_Freezing_ (Ch.188)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.31)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.92-93)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.181)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.29)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.46-46.5)


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 10, 2015)

Psychometrer (Ch 4)
GATE (Ch12 - 13)
Yajirobee (Ch7 - 11)
Hana to Rakurai (Ch2)
HOPE (Ch12 - 15)


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2015)

Immortal hounds: chap 1-10


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 11, 2015)

Gamble Fish 146


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 11, 2015)

*Gangsta* 1-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Blood Alone_ (Ch.35)
_Hanimero._ (Ch.11)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.30)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.503)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.0-1)
_Saki_ (Ch.146)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.130)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.45)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.47-48)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.415)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 12, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 186
Magi 276
Sinbad 070-071


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Blood Alone_ (Ch.36-37)
_Btooom_ (Ch.79)
_Hayachine!_ (Ch.14)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.310)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.177)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.2-12)
_ReLife_ (Ch.90)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 12, 2015)

*Gangsta* 8-36
*The New Gate* 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Blood Alone_ (Ch.38)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.11)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.118)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.13)
_Naruto_ (Ch.700.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 013
Haikyu!! 169
Keyman 001-005
Shingeki no Kyojin 072
Skip Beat! 226


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.53)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.46)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.14-16)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.19)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.72)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.25)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.189)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.42)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.10)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.24-25)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.17-33)
_SisPlus_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 15, 2015)

*Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons* 13


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 15, 2015)

Gamble Fish 147
Tegami Bachi 072-086


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 16, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 164
Kuroko no Basuke - Extra Game 004
Ookiku Furikabutte 122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.26)
_Immortal Hounds_ (Ch.21)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.178)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.31)
_Hayachine!_ (Ch.15)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.45-46)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.1-28)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 17, 2015)

Fairy Tail 448
Hinomaru-Zumou 032
Nanatsu no Taizai 136


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.188) 	
_Ane Kurabe_ (Ch.1-7)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.54)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.448)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.13)
_Kuroko no Basket: Extra Game_ (Ch.1-4)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.34)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.73)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.49)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.47-48)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.70)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.22+Special)
_Happiness_ (Ch.4-7)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.75)
_ReLife_ (Ch.91)
_Sakura Sakura_ (Ch.16)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.40)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2015)

Again!! 095-098
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 311


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.95-98)
_Aho Girl_ (Ch.49-50)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.1-18)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.311)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.12.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 20, 2015)

Bleach 639
Boku no Hero Academia 055
Dragon Ball Super 003
One Piece 797
Toriko 335
UQ Holder! 090
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 170


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 20, 2015)

fairy tail chapters 356 - 405.

one piece chapter 797.

bleach chapter 639.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.59)
_Aho Girl_ (Ch.51-52)
_Bleach_ (Ch.639)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.12)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.10-11)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.12-13)
_Paradise Residence 0_ (Ch.7-9) *[/Complete]*
_Paradise Residence_ (Ch.1-15)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.90)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.12-13)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.170)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 21, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2015)

*Today:*


_Aho Girl_ (Ch.53-54)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.55)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.15)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.14)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.43)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.11)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.26-28)
_Oukoku Game_ (Ch.18)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.83)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.29)


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Aug 22, 2015)

7th garden 1-2


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 23, 2015)

Nisekoi 182
Shokugeki no Soma 131
Sinbad 072


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hayachine!_ (Ch.16)
_Kyokou Suiri_ (Ch.1-3)
_Maou na Ore to Ghoul no Yubiwa_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.32)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.10-11)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.13)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.182)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.24.5)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.41)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 24, 2015)

Fairy Tail 449
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 312
Nanatsu no Taizai 137


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.12-14)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.41)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.449)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.15)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.46)
_Meiyaku no Leviathan_ (Ch.14) *[/Complete]*
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.179)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.35)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.41-43)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.131)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.64)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.58)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.50)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 25, 2015)

Gamble Fish 148
Kangoku Gakuen 187


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 25, 2015)

Orange ch 22 [fin]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.12)
_Imori201_ (Ch.22)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.312)
_Orange_ (Ch.22)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.27-28)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.48)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 26, 2015)

Magi 277
UQ Holder! 091
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 171


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2015)

*Today:*


_Boku Girl_ (Ch.55)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.74)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.34)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.119)
_Maga-Tsuki_  (Ch.50)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.16)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.44)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.17)
_ReLife_ (Ch.92)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.17)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.91)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.171)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 27, 2015)

Bleach 640
One Piece 798
Toriko 336


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.55)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.189)
_Bleach_ (Ch.640)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.180)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.174)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 28, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 015
Barakamon 027-036
Billy Bat 139-140
Boku no Hero Academia 056
Keyman 006-009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoshitachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.1-53)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.504)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.56)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.54)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.16)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.44)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 30, 2015)

Dungeon Meshi 002
Feng Shen Ji 165
Onepunch-Man 078


----------



## Saishin (Aug 30, 2015)

Shokugeki no Soma ch 7
Shingeki no Kyojin ch 71


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 30, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 0 - 56


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 31, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 152-153
Ballroom e Youkoso 018-019
Barakamon 037
Fairy Tail 450
Kiss x Death 010
Nanatsu no Taizai 138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.56-58)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.33)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.29)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.14.5)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.183)
_Paradise Residence_ (Ch.16)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.29)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.38)


----------



## Saishin (Aug 31, 2015)

Sengoku Youko Vol 1


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 1, 2015)

Billy Bat 141
Dungeon Meshi 003
Kangoku Gakuen 188
Shokugeki no Soma 132


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_"Aoi" Hikaru ga Chikyuu ni Ita Koro_ (Ch.1-15) *[/Complete]*
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.18-19)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.450)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.42)
_Maousama Chotto Sore Totte!!_ (Ch.11)
_ReLife_ (Ch.93)
_Suki tte Ii na yo._ (Ch.50)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.51)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.416)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.60)
_Barakamon_ (Ch.27)
_Bamora!_ (Ch.12)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.55-56)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.31)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.16)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.132)
_SisPlus_ (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 2, 2015)

Magi 278
New Prince of Tennis 137-142
UQ Holder! 092
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 172


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 3, 2015)

Bleach 641
Dungeon Meshi 004
One Piece 799
Toriko 337


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.75)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.92)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.172)


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2015)

Currently on Chapter 9 of Volume 5 of Fist of the North Star. This manga is just too damn good.


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 4, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 016
Birdmen 016-017
Boku no Hero Academia 057
Smokin' Parade 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.13)
_ReMarina_ (Ch.29)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.30-31)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 5, 2015)

Dungeon Meshi 005
Nisekoi 184
Sinbad 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoshitachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.54)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.62)
_Bleach_ (Ch.641)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.45)
_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.14)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 6, 2015)

Billy Bat 142
Shokugeki no Soma 133


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.57)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.184)
_ReMarina_ (Ch.30-31)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.84)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.417)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Drifters Ch 25-26
Karakuri Circus Ch 17-18
Cyborg 009 conclusion god's war Ch 2


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 7, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 154
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu 006
Fairy Tail 451
Nanatsu no Taizai 139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.34)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.32)
_Renai Kaidan Sayoko-san_ (Ch.1-12)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.133)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 8, 2015)

Dragons Rioting 023-025
Dungeon Meshi 006
Kangoku Gakuen 189
Ookiku Furikabutte 123


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Abnormal-kei Joshi_ (Ch.15)
_Magdala de Nemure_ (Ch.12)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.30-31)
_Renai Kaidan Sayoko-san_ (Ch.13-25)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.75)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.52)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 8, 2015)

Ad Astra - Vol 4
Boku no Hero Academia - Ch 2 
009 Re: Cyborg - Ch 24-25


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 9, 2015)

Arslan Senki 027
Hinomaru-Zumou 033
Noboru Kotera-san 001
Onepunch-Man 079
UQ Holder! 093
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 173


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Basket no Megami-sama_ (Ch.1-29)
_Cyclops Shoujo Saipuu_ (Ch.0-1)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.23-24)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.42)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.14)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.451)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.505)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.45)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.34)
_Saki_ (Ch.147)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.42)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.71)
_Cyclops Shoujo Saipuu_ (Ch.2-12)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_! (Ch.32)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.76)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.313)
_ReLife_ (Ch.94)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.43)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.93)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.46)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.173)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 10, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 020
Bleach 642
Dragons Rioting 024.5
Dungeon Meshi 007
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 313
Magi 279
Noboru Kotera-san 002
Sinbad 074
Toriko 338


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 10, 2015)

Shokugeki no Soma 118-133


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Cyclops Shoujo Saipuu_ (Ch.13-17)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 11, 2015)

Nisekoi 185


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 12, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 058
Dungeon Meshi 007.5
Keyman 010-014
Noboru Kotera-san 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoshitachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.55)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.20)
_Cyclops Shoujo Saipuu_ (Ch.18-35)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.24.5)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.17)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.35-36)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.642)
_Cyclops Shoujo Saipuu_ (Ch.36-43)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.506)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.46)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.185)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.37)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.18)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.37)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 13, 2015)

A Silent Voice - Vol 4 
009 Re: Cyborg - Ch 26-27


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 166


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 155
Dragons Rioting 026-027
Dungeon Meshi 008
Fairy Tail 452
Nanatsu no Taizai 140
Shokugeki no Soma 134
The Cradle of The Sea 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.58)
_Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.15)
_Cyclops Shoujo Saipuu_ (Ch.44-70)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.16)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.11-12)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.38)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.73)


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 14, 2015)

Nanatsu no Taizai chapter 140


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2015)

Dungeon Meshi 009
Kangoku Gakuen 190


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2015)

*Today:*


_Cyclops Shoujo Saipuu_ (Ch.71-87)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.25-27)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.452)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.35)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.120)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.17)
_ReLife_ (Ch.95)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.39)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.44)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.53)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 16, 2015)

Bleach 643
One Piece 800
Toriko 339
UQ Holder! 094
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 174


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.134)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 17, 2015)

Dungeon Meshi 010
Gamble Fish 149-158
Hinomaru-Zumou 034
Keyman 015-019
Shokugeki no Soma 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.643)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.57)
_Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.16)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.77)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.40-41)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.63)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.39)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.94)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.174)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.27)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.11)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.418)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 18, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 017
Boku no Hero Academia 059
Dragons Rioting 028
Nisekoi 186
Shingeki no Kyojin 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.39.5)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.16)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.42)
_Teppu_ (Ch.32)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 18, 2015)

Cyborg 009 Conclusion God's War - Ch 9-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2015)

*Today:*


_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.59)
_Happiness_ (Ch.8)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.76)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.135)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.419)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 19, 2015)

Fairy Tail 453
Nanatsu no Taizai 141
Skip Beat! 227


----------



## Oceania (Sep 19, 2015)

Monster Mosume Ch 22-35


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 19, 2015)

Fairy Tail & Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.19-21)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.52)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.47-48)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.186)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.44)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.20)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.85)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2015)

Dragon Ball Super 004
Magi 280
Sinbad 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.453)
_Freezing_ (Ch.190)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.115)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.12)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.47)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.45)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.12.5)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.44)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 21, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 156
Dungeon Meshi 011
Gamble Fish 159-160
Hinomaru-Zumou 035


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 22, 2015)

Kangoku Gakuen 191


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_81 Diver_ (Ch.1-16)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.43)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.78)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.36)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.45)
_iShoujo_ (Ch.17)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.181)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_(Ch.13-14)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.45)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.54)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2015)

*Today:*


_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.61)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.18)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.73)
_ReLife_ (Ch.96)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 23, 2015)

Barakamon 040
Fire Brigade Of Flames 000
Gamble Fish 161


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 24, 2015)

Bleach 644
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 314
One Piece 801
Toriko 340
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 175


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.121)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.43)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.55)
_Saki_ (Ch.148)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.62)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.47)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.59+special)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.175)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 25, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 060
Gamble Fish 162
Haikyu!! 170-173
Hajime no Ippo 1105-1108
Nisekoi 187


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoshitachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.56)
_Bleach_ (Ch.644)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.53)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.314)
_Mayonaka no Cross Method_ (Ch.12-14)
_SisPlus_ (Ch.13)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.65)
_Tsujiura-san to Chupacabra_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 26, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 018
Dragons Rioting 029
Haikyu!! 174
Shokugeki no Soma 136
Shokugeki no Soma - Etoile 006
UQ Holder! 095


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 27, 2015)

Barakamon 041
Drifters 054
Dungeon Meshi 012
Feng Shen Ji 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.63)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.60)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.28)
_Freezing_ (Ch.191)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.48)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.187)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.95)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 28, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 157
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu 007
Fairy Tail 454
Gamble Fish 163-164
Kiss x Death 011-012
Nanatsu no Taizai 142
Tegami Bachi 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.16-17)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.19-22)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.136)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.29)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.37)
_Prison School_ (Ch.9-98)
_Re:Marina_ (Ch.46-49)//*Complete*
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.136)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.46)
_Tsujiura-san to Chupacabra_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 28, 2015)

Karakuri Circus - Ch 19-20
Kingdom - Ch 445-446-447
Shingeki no Kyojin - Ch 72-73


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.18-19)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.22)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.454)
_Handa-kun_ (Ch.13)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.14)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.53)
_ReLife_ (Ch.97)
_Tsujiura-san to Chupacabra_ (Ch.6-10)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.55)


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 29, 2015)

Finished the latest chapter of Ana Satsujin today. It doesn't have a thread here? Odd.


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 29, 2015)

Gamble Fish 165-168
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 315


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 30, 2015)

Baby Steps 249
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 176


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Basket no Megami-sama_ (Ch.30)
_Big Order_ (Ch.20-21)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.122-123)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.16+Special)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.22)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.23)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.79)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.507)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.20)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.176)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 1, 2015)

Bleach 645
Keyman 020-024
One Piece 802
Toriko 341


----------



## Catamount (Oct 1, 2015)

Bleach 645 (not original at all)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Citrus_ (Ch.17.5)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.23)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.136.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.315)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.17)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.17)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 2, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 019
Boku no Hero Academia 061
Platinum End 000


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_12 Beasts_ (Ch.9.5)
_Aka Akatoshitachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.57)
_Bleach_ (Ch.645)
_Busou Shoujo Machiavellianism_ (Ch.3-4)
_Freezing_ (Ch.192)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.54)
_Machine-Doll wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.42-47)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Ch.8-9)
_Sekai de Ichiban Tadashii Kyuuketsuki no Kaikata_ (Ch.4)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.30)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.40)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2015)

Dungeon Meshi 013
Nisekoi 188
Onepunch-Man 080


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.46)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.137)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 4, 2015)

Fire Brigade Of Flames 001
Shokugeki no Soma 137


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.190)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.61)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Episode 24)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.38)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.124-125)
_Immortal Hounds_ (Ch.22)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.188)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.47)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.86)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.33-34)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.420)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 5, 2015)

Billy Bat 143-144
Fairy Tail 455
Hinomaru-Zumou 036
Magi 281-282
Nanatsu no Taizai 143
Sinbad 076-077


----------



## Sauce (Oct 5, 2015)

Fire Brigade of Flames - 001
Bleach - 645
One Piece - 802
Boku no Hero Academia - 001
One Punch-Man - 001
Prison School - 001


----------



## Saishin (Oct 5, 2015)

Vinland Saga - Vol 9
Suicide Island - Vol 1 
Drifters - Ch 29-30 
Boku no Hero Academia - Ch 3
Shokugeki no Soma - Ch 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.16-17)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.44)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.455)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Ch.49)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.32-33)
_ReLife_ (Ch.98)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.52-58)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.56)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 6, 2015)

Dungeon Meshi 014
Kangoku Gakuen 192
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 316


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 7, 2015)

Barakamon 041.5-042
Bleach 646
Dungeon Meshi 014.5
One Piece 803
Toriko 342
UQ Holder! 096
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.72)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.19)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.18)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.58)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.116)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.20)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.46.2)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.64)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.96)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.177)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 8, 2015)

Hinomaru-Zumou 037
Shokugeki no Soma 138
Smokin' Parade 002
T.R.A.P. 032


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 062
Fire Brigade Of Flames 002
Nisekoi 189


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2015)

*Today:*


_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.62)
_Anekurabe_ (Ch.8)
_Bleach_ (Ch.646)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.24)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.22)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.182)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.171)
_Sekai de Ichiban Tadashii Kyuuketsuki no Kaikata_ (Ch.5)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.76-79)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 10, 2015)

Fairy Tail 456
Shingeki no Kyojin 074
T.R.A.P. 033
The Cradle of The Sea 002


----------



## Catamount (Oct 10, 2015)

New Hare-Kon chapter :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoshitachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.58)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.508)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.27)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.19)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.138)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.30)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.421)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Basket no Megami-sama_ (Ch.31)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.62)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.16)
_Freezing_ (Ch.93)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.92)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.189)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.60)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.80-82)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 11, 2015)

Barakamon 043
Nanatsu no Taizai 144-145


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 11, 2015)

First chapter of Kiss My Ass. This looks like the beginning of the weirdest love story ever told by man


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 12, 2015)

Birdmen 018
Feng Shen Ji 168
Golden Kamui 001
Haikyu!! 175-177
Skip Beat! 228


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.456)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.39)
_Kuroko no Basket: Extra Game_ (Ch.5)
_Kyousei Harem Keiyaku_ (Ch.49) *[/Complete]*
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.17)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.74)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.48)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 13, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 158-159
Billy Bat 145
Dungeon Meshi 015
Kagamigami 005
Kangoku Gakuen 193
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 317
Ookiku Furikabutte 124
Sinbad 078
Tegami Bachi 088


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.19-31)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.80)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.46.5)
_ReLife_ (Ch.99)
_Tsujiura-san to Chupacabra_ (Ch.11-34)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.57)


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 13, 2015)

Assassination Classroom -159
Nanatsu no Taizai - 145
RelIFE- 99
Haiku 177


----------



## Sauce (Oct 13, 2015)

Fire Brigade of Flames - 002
Bleach - 646
One Piece - 803
One Punch-Man - 2
Attack on Titan - 74


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 14, 2015)

Fire Brigade Of Flames 003
Keyman 025-034
UQ Holder! 097
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 178


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.33)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.509)
_Sakura Sakura_ (Ch.17)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.35.2)


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 15, 2015)

Finished Blade of the Immortal


----------



## Baks (Oct 15, 2015)

Bleach 647
Vagabond 4 and 5


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2015)

Bleach 647
D-Grayman 220
Nisekoi 190
Onepunch-Man 081
Toriko 343


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.97)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.178)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 16, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 020
Boku no Hero Academia 063
Kiss x Death 013


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2015)

*Today:
*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.191)
_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.32)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.17)
_Happiness_ (Ch.9)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.126)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Action Idols_ (Ch.1-8)
_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.59)
_Freezing_ (Ch.194)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.190)
_Otoko wo Misete yo Kurata-kun!_ (Ch.7)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2015)

Kagamigami 006
Shokugeki no Soma 139


----------



## Baks (Oct 17, 2015)

Shokugeki no Soma 139
Vagabond 6


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 160
New Prince Of Tennis 143-148


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.33)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.63)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.183)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.77)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.139)


----------



## Sauce (Oct 18, 2015)

Fire Brigade of Flames - 003
Bleach - 647


----------



## Saishin (Oct 18, 2015)

Kingdom - Ch 448-449
Cyborg 009 Conclusion God's War - Ch 19-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.25)
_Fukushuu Kyoushitsu_ (Ch.11-14)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.40)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.11)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.14-17)
_ReLife_ (Ch.100)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2015)

Fairy Tail 457
Golden Kamui 002
Hajime no Ippo 1109-1111


----------



## Baks (Oct 19, 2015)

Vagabond 7


----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2015)

*19 Days* 
chapter 133
&
*Hare-Kon*
two last chapters


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2015)

Fire Brigade Of Flames 004
Hajime no Ippo 1112-1113
Hinomaru-Zumou 038
Kangoku Gakuen 194
Nanatsu no Taizai 146


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Action Idols_ (Ch.9-13)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.1-10)
_Bleach_ (Ch.647)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.39)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.220)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.45)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.457)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.44)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.33.5)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.58)


----------



## Baks (Oct 20, 2015)

Vagabond 8 and 9


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2015)

Dungeon Meshi 016
UQ Holder! 098
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 179


----------



## Baks (Oct 21, 2015)

Vagabond 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.11-24)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.55)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.188.5)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.59)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 22, 2015)

Bleach 648
Dragon Ball Super 005
Keyman 035-044
One Piece 804
Sinbad 079-080
Toriko 344
Uchuu Kyoudai 187-201


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.59)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.81)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.20)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.56)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.38) *[/Complete]*
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.65)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.98)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.179)


----------



## Baks (Oct 23, 2015)

Vagabond 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.60)
_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.34)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.25-34)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.422)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 021
Barakamon 044
Boku no Hero Academia 064


----------



## Baks (Oct 24, 2015)

Vagabond 12


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 24, 2015)

BNHA and Kingdom


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.195)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.191)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2015)

Hinomaru Zumou 039-040
Uchuu Kyoudai 201-230


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2015)

_Dorohedoro_ (ch. 100-116)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2015)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.648)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.64)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.19.5)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.23)
_Teppu_ (Ch.33) *[/Complete]*
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.66)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.17)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 161
Feng Shen Ji 169
Golden Kamui 003
Uchuu Kyoudai 231-261


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Action Idols_ (Ch.14-21)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.35)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.41)
_Kyokou Suiri_ (Ch.4)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.19)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.36)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.31)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.140)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.50)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.423)


----------



## Action Hero (Oct 26, 2015)

New Berserk chapter, 388.


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2015)

Dragons Rioting 029.5
Fairy Tail 458
Haikyu!! 178
Hinomaru-Zumou 041-042
Nanatsu no Taizai 147
Shokugeki no Soma 140


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2015)

*Today:*


_D-Frag!_ (Ch.75)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.458)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.34-35)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 27, 2015)

Billy Bat 146
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 318
Kangoku Gakuen 195


----------



## Catamount (Oct 28, 2015)

*Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku*

new chapters are out 

finally, some development


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.82)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.59)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2015)

Fire Brigade of Flames 005
Sinbad 081
UQ Holder! 099
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.64)
_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.35)
_Basket no Megami-sama_ (Ch.32)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.80)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.49-50)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.51)
_ReLife_ (Ch.101)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.16)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.1-105)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.99)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.180)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 29, 2015)

Bleach 649
Dungeon Meshi 017
Kuroko no Basuke - Extra Game 005
Nisekoi 192
One Piece 805
Onepunch-Man 086
Toriko 345
Uchuu Kyoudai 262


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Gate Specials_ (Ch.24, 31, 41)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.127)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.23)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.172)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.26)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.106-115)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 30, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 065
Skip Beat! 229


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.63)
_ARK:Romancer_ (Ch.7)
_Bleach_ (Ch.649)
_Freezing_ (Ch.196)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch1.92)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.12)
_Okusan_ (Ch.23)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.141)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.116-170)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2015)

Fairy Tail 459-460
Platina End 001


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 1, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.36)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.65)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.51)


----------



## Catamount (Nov 2, 2015)

Hare-Kon and...  Starfighter


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 2, 2015)

Daiya no A - Act II 001-010
Magi 283
Nanatsu no Taizai 148
New Prince of Tennis 149-155
Tegami Bachi 089


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.1-4)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.25)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.459)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.42)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.37)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.27)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.171-190)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.23)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.460)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.21)
_Harvest December_ (Ch.10-11)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.12)
_Mayonaka no Cross Method_ (Ch.15)
_Mission School_ (Ch.22)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.18)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.38)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.13)
_Paradise Residence_ (Ch.17)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.0-1)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi dake no Mono ni Narimashita_ (Ch.1)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.191)
_Tsujiura-san to Chupacabra_ (Ch.35) *[/End]*
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.60)
_Yuri na Watashi to Akuma na Kanojo(?)_ (Ch.1-5.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 3, 2015)

Handa-kun 001-005


----------



## Sauce (Nov 3, 2015)

One-punch man 8 - 11.


----------



## Justicar88 (Nov 3, 2015)

Re-read some bits of Naruto


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 4, 2015)

Billy Bat 147
Dungeon Meshi 018
Fire Brigade of Flames 006
Haikyuu!! 179
Nanatsu no Taizai 145.5
Shokugeki no Soma 141
UQ Holder! 100
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 181


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.59)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.60)
_ReLife_ (Ch.102)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.61)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.83)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.21)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.88)
_Okusan_ (Ch.24)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.100)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.181)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 5, 2015)

Bleach 650
Boku no Hero Academia 066
Daiya no A - Act II 011
Hinomaru Zumou 043
Magi 284
Nisekoi 193
One Piece 806
Toriko 346


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 6, 2015)

Action Idols: Age of Young Dragons 022
Handa-kun 006-014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.36)
_BananaNoNana_ (Ch.12.2)
_Bleach_ (650)
_Handa-kun_ (Ch.14)
_Sekai de Ichiban Tadashii Kyuuketsuki no Kaikata_ (Ch.6)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.16)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.192-194)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 7, 2015)

Drifters 055
New Prince of Tennis 156-160


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Action Idols_ (Ch.22)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.66)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.193)
_Ore no Kanojo ni Nanika Youkai_ (Ch.3-5)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.142)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.195-196)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.88)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.37-38)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2015)

Baby Steps 250
Ballroom e Youkoso 021
Boku no Hero Academia Smash!! 001
Feng Shen Ji 170
Kangoku Gakuen 196


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2015)

*Today:*


_Ore no Kanojo ni Nanika Youkai_ (Ch.6-11)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.197-198)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 9, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 163
Arslan Senki 028-029
Fairy Tail 461
Nanatsu no Taizai 149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.37)
_Fukushuu Kyoushitsu_ (Ch.14.2)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.1-4)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.15)
_Ochitekita Naga to Horobiyuku Majo no Kuni_ (Ch.1-2)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.75)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.52)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.49)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.47)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.1-17)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.424)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.21)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.18)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.461)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Ch.50)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.43)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.18)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.14)
_Ochitekita Naga to Horobiyuku Majo no Kuni_ (Ch.3-9)
_ReLife_ (Ch.103)
_Saki_ (Ch.150)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.199)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.18-22)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2015)

Hajime no Ippo 1114-1115
Shingeki no Kyojin 075


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2015)

Daiya no A - Act II 012
Hajime no Ippo 1116-1119
UQ Holder! 101
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 182


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.73)
_Machine-Doll wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.48)
_Sentou Jousai Masurawo_ (Ch.22) *[/Complete]*
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.27.5)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.200)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 12, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 023
Ballroom e Youkoso 022-023
Bleach 651
Fire Brigade of Flames 007
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 319
Toriko 347
Uchuu Kyoudai 263


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.84)
_Ikebukuro Hatsu, Zensekai Yuki!_ (Ch.12)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.23)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.47)
_Paradise Residence_ (Ch.18)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.19)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.101)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.182)


----------



## Sauce (Nov 12, 2015)

Boku no hero Academia 9 - 11
Bleach 651
AOT 75
Fire Brigade of Flames 7


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 13, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 024-025
The Cradle of The Sea 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.651)
_Bokura wa Minna Ikiteiru!_ (Ch.7)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.510)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.128)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 026
Dragons Rioting 030
Kuroko no Basuke - Extra Game 006
Onepunch-Man 083


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Action Idols_ (Ch.23)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.22-25)
_Bokura wa Minna Ikiteiru!_ (Ch.8-11)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.46)
_Happiness_ (Ch.10)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.129)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.20)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.143)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2015)

Nisekoi 194


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.192)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.5)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.30)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.18)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.201-203)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 16, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 027
Boku no Hero Academia 067
Fairy Tail 462
Magi 285
New Prince of Tennis 161-164
Tegami Bachi 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.37)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.26)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.45)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.20-21)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.24)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.194)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.32)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.173)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.204)


----------



## Danmyao Axe (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm reading Fairy Tail, Assassination Classroom and One Punch-man


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 17, 2015)

Hajime no Ippo 1120
Kangoku Gakuen 197
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 320
Nanatsu no Taizai 150


----------



## Catamount (Nov 17, 2015)

19 Days 138

Watashi ga Motete Dousunda


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.27)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.94)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.15)
_ReLife_ (Ch.104)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2015)

Daiya no A - Act II 013
UQ Holder! 102
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 183


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Basket no Megami-sama_ (Ch.33)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.67)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.462)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.205-206)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 024
Billy Bat 148
Bleach 652
Fairy Tail Christmas Special


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.38)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.61)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.137)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.85)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.78)
_Oniichan no Koto ga Sukisugite Nyan Nyan Shitai Brocon Imouto dakedo Sunao ni Narenai no_ (Ch.4)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.66)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.53)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.207)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.102)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.183)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.61)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 20, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 164
Ballroom e Youkoso 028
Fire Brigade of Flames 008
One Piece 807


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.61)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.462.5/Special)
_Harvest December_ (Ch.12) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Action Idols_ (Ch.24)
_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.62)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.28)
_Bleach_ (Ch.652)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.208)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.39)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.425)


----------



## Saishin (Nov 21, 2015)

Drifters - Ch 31-32
Karakuri Circus - Ch 21-22
Ushio and Tora - Ch 26-27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Esprit_ (Ch.20-28)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.22)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.195)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.144)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 22, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 165
Dungeon Meshi 019
Feng Shen Ji 171
Sinbad 081.5-083
Toriko 348


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 23, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 029-031
Boku no Hero Academia 068
Fairy Tail 463
Hinomaru-Zumou 044
Nanatsu no Taizai 151
Nisekoi 195


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.68)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.18)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.12)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.44)
_Kamisama Drop_ (Ch.1-8)
_Saki_ (Ch.151)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.29)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.39)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.39.4)
_Gakusen Toshi Asterisk_ (Ch.16-17)
_Hayachine!_ (Ch.17)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.511)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.28)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.19)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.16)
_ReLife_ (Ch.105)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.17)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.54)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 24, 2015)

Baby Steps 251


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 25, 2015)

Daiya no A - Act II 014
Golden Kamui 004-005
Kiss x Death 014
UQ Holder! 103
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 184


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.30-31)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.463)
_Hallelujah Overdrive!_ (Ch.21)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.39)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.62)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_Basket no Megami-sama_ (Ch.34)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.60)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.86)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.23.5)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.33.2-34)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.40)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.11-14)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.60-67.5) *[/Complete]*
_Sakura Sakura_ (Ch.18)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.67)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.103)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.184)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 26, 2015)

Barakamon 047
Dragon Ball Super 006
Fire Brigade of Flames 009


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 27, 2015)

Bleach 653
Boku no Hero Academia Smash!! 002
Kagamigami 007-039
One Piece 808


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.63)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.130)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.25)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.29)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.27)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.209-210)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.426)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 28, 2015)

Action Idols - Age of Young Dragons 025
Onepunch-Man 084


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2015)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.65)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.34)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.512)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.131)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.47.5)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.57)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.52)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.26)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.41)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Action Idols_ (Ch.25)
_Bleach_ (Ch.653)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.61)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.117)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.35)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.42)
_Shokugeki no Souma _(Ch.145)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2015)

Baby Steps 252
Golden Kamui 006-007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.6)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.45)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.51-52)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.43)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.211)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.29)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 069
Fairy Tail 464


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 1, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 032-033
Billy Bat 149
Nanatsu no Taizai 152
Sinbad 084-085
Toriko 349


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2015)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.244)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.26)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.48)
_Otogi Taisen Phantasma_ (Ch.10)
_Pastel_ (Ch.138)
_ReLife_ (Ch.106)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 2, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 166
Daiya no A - Act II 015
Kangoku Gakuen 198
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 321
Shokugeki no Soma 142
Platinum End 002
UQ Holder! 104
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 185


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.69)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.464)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.118)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.12)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.89)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.13-14)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.44)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch1.96)
_Okusan_ (Ch.25)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.55)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.38-39)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.32-33)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.40)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.62)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.87)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.2)
_Shirogane Nina_ (Ch.67)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.104)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.185)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2015)

Fire Brigade of Flames 010
Nisekoi 196


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 4, 2015)

Bleach 654
One Piece 809


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.64)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.23)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.54)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.22)
_Mayonaka no Cross Method_ (Ch.16)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.64)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.654)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.132)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.89)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.62)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 5, 2015)

Tegami Bachi 091


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2015)

Baby Steps 253
Drifters 056
Hinomaru Zumou 045


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.70)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.513)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.197)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.146)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.15-20)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Frances (Dec 6, 2015)

I read Magi and Shokugeki no Soma today


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2015)

Fairy Tail 465
Feng Shen Ji 172
Hinomaru Zumou 046
New Prince of Tennis 165-168
Toriko 350


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2015)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.56)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.93-94)
_Maou na Ore to Ghoul no Yubiwa_ (Ch.16)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.45)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.17)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.56)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.50-51)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2015)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.27)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.18)
_ReLife_ (Ch.107)
_Saki_ (Ch.152)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 8, 2015)

3-gatsu no Lion 001-010
The Cradle of The Sea 004


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2015)

Arslan Senki 030
Daiya no A - Act II 016
Magi 286-287
UQ Holder! 105
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 186


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2015)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.41)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.27-28)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.465)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Ch.51.1)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.1)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.83)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.427)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.74)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.88)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.36)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.47)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.184-185)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.76)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.212-222)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.105)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.186)
_Yuri na Watashi to Akuma na Kanojo(?)_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2015)

Bleach 655
Kangoku Gakuen 199
Nisekoi 197
Onepunch-Man 085
Uchuu Kyoudai 264


----------



## Catamount (Dec 11, 2015)

19 days 142

finally
what are they, going to end this?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2015)

*Today:*


_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.29)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.133)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.18)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.2)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 11, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 167
Hinomaru Zumou 047


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2015)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 322
Shingeki no Kyojin 076


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.655)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.20)
_Sakura Sakura_ (Ch.19)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.28)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.41-43)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.65)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2015)

*Today:*

_Nisekoi_ (Ch.198)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.147)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2015)

Baby Steps 254
Ballroom e Youkoso 034
Barakamon 048


----------



## Cereza (Dec 13, 2015)

I just finished Oyasumi punpun


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2015)

*Today:*

_Basket no Megami-sama_ (Ch.35) *[/Complete]*
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.71)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.76)
_Hare-Kon_ (Ch.46)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.53-54)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.12)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.27)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.57)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.223-227)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 14, 2015)

Ballroom e Youkoso 035
Barakamon 049
Nanatsu no Taizai 153
Nisekoi 198


----------



## Catamount (Dec 14, 2015)

*Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku *
5 volume
is out


guuuuuuys


----------



## Catamount (Dec 14, 2015)

and also Watashi ga Motete Dousunda 31


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 15, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 071
Kangoku Gakuen 200
Onepunch-Man 086
Toriko 351


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2015)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.34-35)
_Happiness_ (Ch.26)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.17)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.186)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.15)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.19)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.4)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2015)

Assassination Classroom 168
Nanatsu no Taizai 154
UQ Holder! 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.65)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.42)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.30)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.24)
_ReLife_ (Ch.108)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 17, 2015)

Bleach 656
Kiss x Death 015
One Piece 810


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.62-63)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.34)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.466)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.89)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.68)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.106)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2015)

Dungeon Meshi 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.63)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.64)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.31)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.35)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.24)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.5)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.81)


----------



## Catamount (Dec 18, 2015)

19 Days 143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2015)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.64)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.32)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.84)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.428)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 19, 2015)

Fairy Tail 466


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2015)

Baby Steps 255


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2015)

*Today:*


_Citrus_ (Ch.18)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.199)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.15)
_Sakura Sakura_ (Ch.20)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.29)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.66)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2015)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.72)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.35)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.514)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.134)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.148)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.58)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.18+special)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2015)

Feng Shen Ji 173
The Cradle of The Sea 005
Toriko 352


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 22, 2015)

Boku no Hero Academia 072
Haikyu!! 180-187
Ookiku Furikabutte 125
Skip Beat! 230
Shokugeki no Soma 143-147
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 187


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2015)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.47)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.21)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.20-20.5)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.228)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!: Murabito no Ore ga Hotta Otoshiana ni Yuusha ga Ochita Kekka._ (Ch.40-41)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 23, 2015)

Fire Brigade Of Flames 012
Hinomaru Zumou 048
Tegami Bachi 092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2015)

*Today:*

_Blood Alone_ (Ch.39.5)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.33)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.46)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.6)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.187)


----------



## Mako (Dec 24, 2015)

_Umibe no Onnanoko_ - Chapters 1-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2015)

*Today:*

_ReLife_ (Ch.109)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.82-84)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2015)

Nisekoi 199
Shokugeki no Soma 148


----------



## Catamount (Dec 25, 2015)

*Four* (!!!) new chapters of* Himegoto Juukuusai no Seifuku *chapters!
now that's what I call a perfect Christmas gift


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2015)

Daiya no A - Act II 017
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 323
Onepunch-Man 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.36)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.135)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.28)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.67)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 26, 2015)

Bleach 657
Hajime no Ippo 1121-1123
Magi 288
Sinbad 086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2015)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.193)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.34)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.55-58)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.58)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.13-15)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.174)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!: Murabito no Ore ga Hotta Otoshiana ni Yuusha ga Ochita Kekka._ (Ch.42-44)


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2015)

One Punch Man (One): 90-104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2015)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.47)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.19)
_Fragtime_ (Ch.16)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.19)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.35)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.53)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.16-17)
_Wonder Rabbit Girl_ (Ch.1-3)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2015)

Air Gear 358
Assassination Classroom 169
Dragon Ball Super 007
One Piece 811


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.657)
_Pastel_ (Ch.139)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.37)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.25)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.515)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.21)
_ReLife_ (Ch.110)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.7)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.149)


----------



## Saishin (Dec 29, 2015)

Karakuri Circus - Ch 23-24
Ushio and Tora - Ch 28-29
Kingdom - Ch 456-457-458


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 30, 2015)

Haikyu!! 188
Kiss x Death 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2015)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.66)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.65)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.73)
_Mayonaka no Cross Method_ (Ch.17)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.187)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.47-48)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.200)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.49)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.68)


----------



## Saishin (Dec 30, 2015)

Black Lagoon - Vol 10


----------



## Hao Asakura (Dec 30, 2015)

Finished claymore


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2015)

*Today:*

_Bokura wa Minna Ikiteiru!_ (Ch.12)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.26)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.6)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.23)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.90)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.68)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2016)

*Today:*


_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.22)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.135.5)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.18)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki desu ka?_ (Ch.21-23)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.8)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.63)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 1, 2016)

Kiss x Death 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.35)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.16)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.36)
_Okusan_ (Ch.26)
_Oniichan no Koto ga Sukisugite Nyan Nyan Shitai Brocon Imouto dakedo Sunao ni Narenai no_ (Ch.6)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.3)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.69)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.9)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.16.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2016)

Barakamon 050
Platinum End 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Ch.52)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.136)
_Kamisama_ Dolls (Ch.48)
_ReLife_ (Ch.111)
_Saki_ (Ch.153)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.85)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 3, 2016)

Again!! 099
Magi 289-290
Sinbad 088-089


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 4, 2016)

3-gatsu no Lion 011-021
Ballroom e Youkoso 036-040
Fairy Tail 467
Feng Shen Ji 174
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 324
Toriko 353


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.99)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.36)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.48)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.19-20)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.22)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.0-2)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2016)

Birdmen 019
Golden Kamui 008
Kangoku Gakuen 201
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 325
Shokugeki no Soma 149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.36)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.37)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.46)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.95)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.18)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.22)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.19)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.63)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.3)


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 5, 2016)

Yamada-kun chapters 180-186
Shokugeki no Soma chapters 145-149


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 6, 2016)

Barakamon 051
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 326
Nanatsu no Taizai 155
Nisekoi 200
T.R.A.P. 034
UQ Holder! 107
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 188


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.66)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.44)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.66)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.467)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.316-324)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.17)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.45)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 7, 2016)

Birdmen 020-021
Boku no Hero Academia 073
Golden Kamui 009
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 327
Uchuu Kyoudai 265


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.64)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.90)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.7)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.325)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.49)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.59)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.107)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.188)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.64)
_Yuri na Watashi to Akuma na Kanojo(?)_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Saishin (Jan 7, 2016)

Naruto - Vol 63
A Silent Voice - Vol 7 (finished)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 8, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 018
Drifters 057
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 328


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.326)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.23)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.31) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Saishin (Jan 8, 2016)

Bestiarius - Vol 3 (finished)
Dragon Quest: Emblem of Roto - Vol 3


----------



## YoBro (Jan 8, 2016)

Wolfsmund chapter 5


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 9, 2016)

Arslan Senki 031
Fairy Tail 468
Golden Kamui 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Genshiken_ (Ch.119)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.8)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.327)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.95)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.17.5)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.90)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.48)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.429)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.328)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.77)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 10, 2016)

Golden Kamui 012
Shingeki no Kyojin 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.37)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.468)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.49)
_ReLife_ (Ch.112)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.70)
_Ultimate Antihero_ (Ch.0-4)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 11, 2016)

Hinomaru-Zumou 049
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 329
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 045
Kiss x Death 018


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 12, 2016)

Fire Brigade Of Flames 013
Golden Kamuy 013
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 330
Ookiku Furikabutte 126


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.7)
_Dagashi Kashi_ (Ch.38)
_Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge_ (Ch.32)
_Mission School_ (Ch.23)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.23)
_Taboo Tattoo_ (Ch.39)


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Jan 12, 2016)

Dagashi Kashi: 1-38


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 13, 2016)

Billy Bat 150
Daiya no A - Act II 019
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 331
Nanatsu no Taizai 156
UQ Holder! 108
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 189


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2016)

*Today:*


_Happiness_ (Ch.12)
_Haru To Natsu_ (Ch.20)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.329)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.50)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.71)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.19)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Catamount (Jan 13, 2016)

i've been away for a while, so i need to catch up

*Anorexia*
very disturbing, time wasted tho.
i thought it would be something darker and mystical 

*19 Days 146, 146*
omg what are they doin 
perfect as always

*Household Affairs 20, 21*
i don't know why i am doing this.
somehow it got interesting as for the plot, but these two chapters are so ugly, like the totally different person drawing them. gotta drop it.

*Hare Kon 49*
it's still fun even after the raws 

browsed all the * Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku *raws, no need to read further 
it was fun, thanks for that

*Watashi ga Motete Dousunda 32*
lovely and cute as usual


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 14, 2016)

Bleach 658
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 332
One Piece 812
Tegami Bachi 093
The Cradle of the Sea 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Cross Manage_ (Ch.27)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.36)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.91)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.330)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.108)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.189)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.65)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.46)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 15, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 014
Haikyu!! 189
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 333
Magi 291
Skip Beat! 231


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2016)

*Today:*


_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.67)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.331)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.13-14)
_Tomodachi Login_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.65)
_Bleach_ (Ch.658)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.67)
_Bokura wa Minna Ikiteiru!_ (Ch.13)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.332)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.16)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.51)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.21-22)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.30)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.85)


----------



## Saishin (Jan 16, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia - Ch 4-5
Shokugeki no Soma - Ch 10-11
Shingeki no Kyojin - Ch 76-77
Patlabor - Vol 2


----------



## Kazuki (Jan 16, 2016)

*Shokugeki no Soma* 150
*Red Storm* 180
*Dear Boy* 54-55
*Tetsugaku Letra* 24


----------



## ShadoLord (Jan 16, 2016)

Koi to Uso
Say I love you


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.29)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.333)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.150)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 17, 2016)

Feng Shen Ji 175
Golden Kamui 014
Kangoku Gakuen 202


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 18, 2016)

3-gatsu no Lion 022-032
Fairy Tail 469
Golden Kamui 015
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 334
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 046
Kiss x Death 018.5
Nisekoi 201
Toriko 354


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.24)
_Isekai de Kuro no Iyashi Te tte Yobareteimasu_ (Ch.1-4)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.52)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.11-12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB_ (Ch.194)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.74)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.8)
_Mayonaka no Cross Method_ (Ch.18)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.1-16)
_Okasubekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.18)
_ReLife_ (Ch.113)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.13)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.60)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 19, 2016)

Golden Kamui 016
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 335


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 20, 2016)

Billy Bat 151
Golden Kamui 017-018
Hajime no Ippo 1124
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 336
Nanatsu no Taizai 157
Shokugeki no Soma 150
UQ Holder! 109
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 190


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.68)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.469)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.13)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.334)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.55)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.53)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.201)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.24)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.78.5)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.44-45) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 21, 2016)

Uchuu Kyoudai 266


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.57)
_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.68)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.75)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.65)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.81)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.92)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.59-60)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.335)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.24)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.23)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.33)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.69)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.72)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.109)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 21, 2016)

Bleach 659
Fire Brigade of Flames 015
Golden Kamui 019-020
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 337
One Piece 813


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 22, 2016)

Golden Kamui 021
Haikyu!! 190
Hajime no Ippo 1125
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 338
Onepunch-Man 088
Shokugeki no Soma 151


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.336)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.190)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.430)


----------



## fyhb (Jan 22, 2016)

Bleach 659
Toriko 355


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.659)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.28)
_Delusional Love_ (Ch.1-7)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.337)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.91)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.4-4.5)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.20)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Catamount (Jan 23, 2016)

*Yamada to Shounen* - shit, dropping
*Renai-rubi no Tadashii Furikata * - good, reading further

*Tamen De Gushi 89* - 

*Hinekure Chaser* - iunno yet


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2016)

Golden Kamui 022


----------



## Silver Fang (Jan 23, 2016)

D.Gray-Man, sort of. Had to rely on a few trans summaries and official sites haven't released the chapter yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.75)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.338)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.151)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 24, 2016)

Baby Steps 256


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 25, 2016)

Fairy Tail 470
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 339
Toriko 355


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aho Girls_ (Ch.58)
_Delusional Love_ (Ch.8)
_GunxClover_ (Ch.38)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.516)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.137)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.59)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.13)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.188)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.18.5)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.54-55)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.62.1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2016)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.245-256)
_Delusional Love_ (Ch.9-12)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.138)
_Machine-Doll wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.49)
_ReLife_ (Ch.114)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.69)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.61)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.1-30)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 26, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 074-075
Golden Kamui 023
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 340


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.46)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.9)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.470)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.339)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.54)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.25)


----------



## Catamount (Jan 27, 2016)

*Starfighter 04 *- 59

but
what's with the drawing


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 27, 2016)

Billy Bat 152
Daiya no A - Act II 020
Dragonball Super 008
Hinomaru-Zumou 050
Kangoku Gakuen 203
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 341
Nanatsu no Taizai 158
Nisekoi 202
Smokin' Parade 002b
UQ Holder! 110
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 191


----------



## Catamount (Jan 27, 2016)

Just started *Kangoku Gakuen*
seems funny, gonna read further


----------



## Smoke (Jan 28, 2016)

Just marathoned all 60 chaps of _Exciting Feelings_


Lesbians, man.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 28, 2016)

Also started* Ookami no Monshou / Wolf Guy*
actually I like it, the drawing style also ok, except for the main char being a school boy AGAIN


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.59)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.20)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.93)
_Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.9)
_Inugami-san to Sarutobi-kun wa Naka ga Warui._ (Ch.17) *[/Complete]*
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.18)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.340)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.96)
_Okusan_ (Ch.27)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.110)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.191)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.12)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.431)


----------



## Stein (Jan 28, 2016)

Started reading Sanctuary, liking it quite a bit so far.


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 28, 2016)

Bleach 660
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 342
One Piece 814


----------



## Smoke (Jan 28, 2016)

Adamant said:


> Also started* Ookami no Monshou / Wolf Guy*
> actually I like it, the drawing style also ok, except for the main char being a school boy AGAIN



When reading this, it makes it easier to think of them as seniors in highschool, or even college kids, than middle school students.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 28, 2016)

ouroboros 80
platinum end 1-3
hinamatsuri 51-52


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 29, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 343
Magi 292
Sinbad 090-092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.60)
_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.28)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.202)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.24)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.5)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.66)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 30, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 170-173
Haikyu!! 191
Hinomaru-Zumou 051-052
Silver Spoon 114


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Amari Mawari_ (Ch.29)
_Big Order_ (Ch.25)
_Bleach_ (Ch.660)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.39.6)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.69)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.341)
_Oukoku Game_ (Ch.19)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 31, 2016)

Barakamon 052
Hinomaru-Zumou 053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.26)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.342)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.114)


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 31, 2016)

Kingdom chapters 1-8


----------



## Stannis (Jan 31, 2016)

kingdom 461
pluto 40-end
billy bat 1-10


----------



## CC Ravis (Jan 31, 2016)

Picked up the first 4 volumes of Bakuman today.


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 1, 2016)

Fairy Tail 471
Feng Shen Ji 176
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 344
Shokugeki no Soma 152
Toriko 356


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.61)
_Amarimawari_ (Ch.30-31) *[/Complete]*
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.76)
_Hanimero._ (Ch.12)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.21)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.56)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Ch.1-15)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 2, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 076
Fire Brigade Of Flames 016
Hinomaru-Zumou 054
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 345


----------



## Catamount (Feb 2, 2016)

*Wolf Guy Ookami no Monshou* 117
finished


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.62)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.517)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.138)
_Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.10)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.91)
_ReLife_ (Ch.119)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.152)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.73)
_Suki tte Ii na yo._ (Ch.51)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.62)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.86)
_Ultimate Antihero_ (Ch.5-6)
_Yuri na Watashi to Akuma na Kanojo(?)_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Catamount (Feb 2, 2016)

also* Tamen de Gushi* 90 
awww 7th


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 3, 2016)

Baby Steps 257
Daiya no A - Act II 021
Kangoku Gakuen 204
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 346
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 047
Nanatsu no Taizai 159
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 192


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2016)

*Today:*


_Black Clover_ (Ch.47)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.471)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.344)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.203)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 4, 2016)

Bleach 661
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 347
Nisekoi 203
One Piece 815
Uchuu Kyoudai 267


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.66)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.94)
_Haru-nee ga Boku ni xx Suru Riyuu_ (Ch.6)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.345)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.18)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.19)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.70)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.19)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.229-230)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.192)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.86)


----------



## Catamount (Feb 5, 2016)

*Bleach *661

*Exciting Feelings



*


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 5, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 348
Kiss x Death 019
Shokugeki no Soma 153


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.63)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.67)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.346)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.19)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.661)
_Delusional Love_ (Ch.13)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.139)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.347)
_Mission School_ (Ch.24)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.32-33)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 6, 2016)

Haikyu!! 192
Handa-kun 015
Onepunch-Man 089
Sailor Ace 001


----------



## Saishin (Feb 6, 2016)

Berserk - Ch 4
Ushio & Tora - Ch 30-32
Drifters - Ch 37-39


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Feb 6, 2016)

To Love Ru: Chapter 64

Shingeki No Kyojin: Chapter 78

Tokyo Ghoul:Re: Chapter 62

Really enjoying Tokyo Ghoul. Buying all the volumes as they release.


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 7, 2016)

Baby Steps 258
Billy Bat 153-154
Tegami Bachi 094


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.77)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.23)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.348)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.153)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 8, 2016)

Fairy Tail 472
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 349
Ookiku Furikabutte 127
Platinum End 004
Toriko 357


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.195-196)
_Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou_ (Ch.17)
_Delusional Love_ (Ch.14)
_Esprit_ (Ch.29)
_Handa-kun_ (Ch.15)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.29)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.24)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.17)
_Sougou Tovarisch_ (Ch.1-4)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.64)


----------



## Catamount (Feb 8, 2016)

*Fluttering Feelings* - finished 
Baek Seol-A is a self-centered bitch and I hope No-Rae ends up with cheeky sunbae 
*
Tokyo Ghoul *- started


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.26)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.48)
_Esprit_ (Ch.30) *[/Complete]*
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Ch.53)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.26-27)
_ReLife_ (Ch.116)
_Saki_ (Ch.154)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.175)
_Sougou Tovarisch_ (Ch.4.5-7)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.21-25)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.19)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!: Murabito no Ore ga Hotta Otoshiana ni Yuusha ga Ochita Kekka._ (Ch.47.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 9, 2016)

Arslan Senki 032
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 350
Nisekoi 204
Shingeki no Kyojin 078
Silver Spoon 115


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Feb 9, 2016)

Fairytail 471


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 10, 2016)

Bleach 662
Daiya no A - Act II 022
Kangoku Gakuen 205
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 351
Magi 293-294
Nanatsu no Taizai 160
One Piece 816
UQ Holder! 111
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 193


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.69)
_Delusional Love_ (Ch.15)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.472)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.349)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.204)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.78)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.115)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.48)
_Delusional Love_ (Ch.16)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.95)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.350)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.20)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.111)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.193)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.432)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 352
Shokugeki no Soma 154


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2016)

*Bleach 662 *


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 12, 2016)

Haikyu!! 193
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 353


----------



## Catamount (Feb 12, 2016)

*19 Days* 150 is out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.662)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.70)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.140)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.351)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.21)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.57-59)


----------



## Impact (Feb 12, 2016)

Today:

Overlord  chap 2-6


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 12, 2016)

Cage of Eden Chapter 50-55 
Issho ni Gohan. - Takitate! Chapter 1-3


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 13, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 174
Boku no Hero Academia 078
Golden Kamui 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _ (Ch.37)
_Happiness_ (Ch.13)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.352)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.26-27)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.154)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.197)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.78)
_Delusional Love_ (Ch.17)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.60)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 14, 2016)

Golden Kamui 025


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 15, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 078
Fairy Tail 473
Feng Shen Ji 177
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 354
Major 2nd 006
Sinbad 093-094
Toriko 358


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.197-198)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.353)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.61)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.21)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.63)


----------



## Catamount (Feb 15, 2016)

*Tokyo Ghoul* volume 5
please someone teach him how to draw


----------



## Saishin (Feb 15, 2016)

Shingeki no Kyojin - Ch 78
Berserk - Ch 18-20
Chihayafuru - Ch 1
Owari no Seraph - Ch 3
Vinland Saga - Vol 10


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 16, 2016)

Ballroom e Youkoso 041-042
Fire Brigade Of Flames 017-018
Hinomaru-Zumou 055-056
Kangoku Gakuen 206
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 355
Nisekoi 205
The Cradle of the Sea 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Delusional Love_ (Ch.18) *[/Complete]*
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.518)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.47)
_ReLife_ (Ch.117)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.74)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.31-40)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 17, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 175
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 356
Nanatsu no Taizai 161-162
Smokin' Parade 003-004
UQ Holder! 112
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 194


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.37-41)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.473)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.354)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.62)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 18, 2016)

Bleach 663
Daiya no A - Act II 023
Dungeon Meshi 021
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 357
Uchuu Kyoudai 268


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2016)

*Today:*


_Aho Girl_ (Ch.64)
_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.70)
_ARK:Romancer_ (Ch.8)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.42)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.67)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.139)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.96)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.27)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.22)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.355)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.6)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.205)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.71)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.112)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.194)


----------



## Saishin (Feb 18, 2016)

Kingdom - Ch 462
Berserk - Ch 23-25
Ushio & Tora - Ch 33-35
Owari no Seraph - Ch 4


----------



## EternalRage (Feb 19, 2016)

Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku o! - Ch 1-12


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Feb 19, 2016)

Assassination Classroom: 176


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 19, 2016)

Haikyu!! 194
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 358
Shokugeki no Soma 155


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.141)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.21-22)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.356)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.79)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.198)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.49)
_Bleach_ (Ch.663)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.95.5)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.61-62)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.11)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.357)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.63-64)
_Ultimate Antihero_ (Ch.7) *[/Complete]*
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.92)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 20, 2016)

Major 2nd 007


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 21, 2016)

Golden Kamui 026
Kiss x Death 020-021
Silver Spoon 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.79)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.358)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.176)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.34-35)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.155)


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Feb 21, 2016)

Tomo Chan Wa Onnanoko: Chapter 254.1 - 256


----------



## Catamount (Feb 22, 2016)

Starfighter 
Hare Kon
Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.71)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.519)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.7)
_Paradise Residence_ (Ch.19)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.23)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.116)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.433)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 22, 2016)

Fairy Tail 474
Golden Kamui 027
Hinomaru-Zumou 057-058
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 359
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 048
Nisekoi 206
Skip Beat! 232
Toriko 359


----------



## Catamount (Feb 22, 2016)

Watashi ga Motete Dousunda 33


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 23, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 079
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 360
Magi 295


----------



## Catamount (Feb 23, 2016)

Still Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.20)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.29)
_ReLife_ (Ch.118)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.32-32.5)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.64)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 24, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 361
Nanatsu no Taizai 163
UQ Holder! 113
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 195


----------



## Catamount (Feb 24, 2016)

Tamen de Gushi 91
19 Days 152
Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2016)

*Today:*


_Black Clover_ (Ch.50)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.474)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.120)
_Mayonaka no Cross Method_ (Ch.19)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.65)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.206)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 25, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 176
Bleach 664
Daiya no A - Act II 024
Golden Kamui 028
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 362
One Piece 817


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.71)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.56)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.97)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.142)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.359-360)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.25)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.113)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.195)


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Feb 25, 2016)

Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu: Chapter 10 - 21

Bleach: Chapter 664


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.361)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.70)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 26, 2016)

Hajime no Ippo 1126
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 363
Shokugeki no Soma 156


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 27, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super 009
Haikyu!! 195
Hajime no Ippo 1127
Onepunch-Man 091


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.664)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.362)
_Paradise Residence_ (Ch.20)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.28)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.88)


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Feb 27, 2016)

Tokyo Ghoul:re: Chapter 66

Tomo-chan ha Onna no ko!: Chapter 262


----------



## Stannis (Feb 28, 2016)

blue heaven 1-24 
gangsta 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.57)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.60)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.156)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 28, 2016)

Billy Bat 155
Golden Kamui 029


----------



## Cronos (Feb 28, 2016)

read some one piece, trying to catch up a bit


----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 28, 2016)

Shokugeki no Souma.

for someone who hate fanservice this manga is so good that i'm willing to turn a blind eye to those annoying scenes.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 29, 2016)

19 Days 193


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 29, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 080
Fairy Tail 475
Feng Shen Ji 178
Hinomaru-Zumou 059
Kiss x Death 022
New Prince of Tennis 169-174
Toriko 360


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.68)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.199)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.80)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.520)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.363)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.16.5)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.55)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.65)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 1, 2016)

3-gatsu no Lion 033-042
Golden Kamui 030
Sinbad 095


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hanimero._ (Ch.13) *[/Complete]*
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.15)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.66-67)
_ReLife_ (Ch.119)
_Sexual Riot Hunter_ (Ch.17-18)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.20)
_Valkyrja Engine_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Aki-kun (Mar 1, 2016)

_Isshuukan Friends_ Chapter 0-1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 1, 2016)

Tokyo Ghoul
getting tired of it tbh


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 1, 2016)

Caught up with the OPM comic.


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 2, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 177
Billy Bat 156
Major 2nd 008
Nanatsu no Taizai 164
Nisekoi 207
UQ Holder! 114
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 196


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.51)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.475)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.58)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.207)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 2, 2016)

Tokyo Ghoul volume 11


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 3, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 025
One Piece 818
Uchuu Kyoudai 269


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.68)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.98)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.25)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.68-69)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.21)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.114)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.196)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 3, 2016)

19 Days 154


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.72)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.121)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.28)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.8)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.26)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.70)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Ch.16)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.34)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.19)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.22)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.52)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.10-11)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.49-50)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 4, 2016)

Bleach announcement


----------



## Aki-kun (Mar 4, 2016)

_Baccano!_ Chapter 7
_Yakumo-san wa ezuke ga shitai_ Chapter 1


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 4, 2016)

Shokugeki no Soma 157


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 4, 2016)

Latest chapters of:

One Piece
Shokugeki no Soma
Toriko
My Hero Academia

The last 3 or so volumes of *Great Teacher Onizuka*. A fucking good manga, that one.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 5, 2016)

Started *Ao Haru Ride* because I need a brake from TG mess


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 5, 2016)

Billy Bat 157
Haikyuu!! 196
T.R.A.P. 035


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2016)

*Today:*


_Boku Girl_ (Ch.72)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.26)
_Fukushuu Kyoushitsu_ (Ch.14.2-14.3)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.93)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.200)
_Big Order_ (Ch.28)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.81)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.59)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.22)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.5)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.36)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.157)


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Mar 6, 2016)

Tokyo Ghoul:re: Chapter 67

Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko: Chapter 269


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 6, 2016)

Hinomaru-Zumou 060
Kangoku Gakuen 207
Kuroko no Basuke - Extra Game 007
Major 2nd 009


----------



## Catamount (Mar 6, 2016)

Finished *Ao Haru Ride* and it made me cry twice or three times at the first half of  and not cause of the plot, but cause of the moments I miss so much  and I actually started reading it to cheer myself up like ohhhh shoujou cool gotta be nice and cute

also* Tokyo Ghoul *again today
THANKYOU for finally finishing those messy fights.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.73)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.521)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.26)
_Yuri na Watashi to Akuma na Kanojo(?)_ (Episode 9)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 7, 2016)

Fairy Tail 476
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 364
Nisekoi 208
Toriko 361


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Mar 8, 2016)

Fairy Tail: Chapter 476


----------



## EJ (Mar 8, 2016)

Anyone can recommend a manga that's mentally haunting... like Aku no Hana, or Oyasumi PunPun


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 8, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 081
Hinomaru-Zumou 061
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 365


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_12 Beasts_ (Ch.10)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.27)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.14)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.92)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.9)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.31)
_Paradise Residence_ (Ch.21) *[/Complete]*
_ReLife_ (Ch.120)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.23)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.66)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.67)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.434)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 9, 2016)

Arslan Senki 033
Drifters 058
Golden Kamui 031-032
Kangoku Gakuen 208
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 366
UQ Holder! 115
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 197


----------



## Catamount (Mar 9, 2016)

Tokyo Ghoul vol. 12
loads of talking about Kaneki


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.476)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.364)
_Machine-Doll wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.50)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.29.5)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.71)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.208)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 10, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 178
Bleach 665
Daiya no A - Act II 026
Drifters 058
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 367
Magi 296
One Piece 819


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.52)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.28)
_Denpa Kyoshi_ (Ch.140)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.29)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.365)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.29)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.79)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.115)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.197)


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 10, 2016)

Tokyo Ghoul:re - chapter 65


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 11, 2016)

Haikyu!! 197
Hajime no Ippo 1128
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 368
Shokugeki no Soma 158


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.366)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.24)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.87)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.435)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2016)

porn Bleach


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 11, 2016)

Red Storm chapter 186


----------



## Catamount (Mar 11, 2016)

Tokyo Ghoul vol 12


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 11, 2016)

Noblesse 394


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 12, 2016)

Onepunch-Man 092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.76-77)
_Bleach_ (Ch.665)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.21)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.99)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.367)


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 12, 2016)

Noblesse 395


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Mar 13, 2016)

Tokyo Ghoul:Re: Chapter 68

One Punch Man: Chapter 92


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 13, 2016)

Feng Shen Ji 179
Golden Kamui 033-034
Kiss x Death 023
Shingeki no Kyojin 079


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.82)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.368)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.97)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.33)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.158)


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 13, 2016)

Noblesse 396
Dorohedoro 141


----------



## Catamount (Mar 14, 2016)

*Tamen de Gushi* 93


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.201)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.522)
_Okasubekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.17.5 & 19)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.25)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.117-119)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 14, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 082
Dungeon Meshi 022
Fairy Tail 477
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 369
Major 2nd 010
Nanatsu no Taizai 165-166
Toriko 362


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2016)

*Today:*


_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.29)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.10)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.189)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.32)
_ReLife_ (Ch.121)
_Renai Boukon_ (Ch.29.5)
_Saki_ (Ch.155)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.18)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.65)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.120-135)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.68)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.436)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 15, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 370
Magi 297
Nisekoi 209
Tegami Bachi 095


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 15, 2016)

Noblesse 397


----------



## Catamount (Mar 16, 2016)

*Starfighter *4-66 

*Watashi ga Motete Dousunda* 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.53)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.30)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.477)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.143)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.369)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.209)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 16, 2016)

*19 Days* 157


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 16, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 179
Bleach 666
Daiya no A - Act II 027
Hinomaru-Zumou 062
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 371
Nanatsu no Taizai 167
One Piece 820
UQ Holder! 116
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 198


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Mar 16, 2016)

Fairy Tail: 477
To Love Ru Darkness: 65
Tomo-chan wa Onna no Ko: 272 - 273


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.69)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.1-5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.370)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.72)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.116)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.198)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 17, 2016)

Bleach


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 17, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 372
Shokugeki no Soma 159
Uchuu Kyoudai 270


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.666)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.49)
_Freezing_ (Ch.199-200)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.5.5-6)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.371)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 18, 2016)

*Tokyo Ghoul* vol 14 finally


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 18, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 373
Magi 298-299
Sinbad 096


----------



## burningscorpion (Mar 18, 2016)

Magi 299
Assassination Classroom 180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.83)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Ch.54)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.24)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.7)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.372)
_Oukoku Game_ (Ch.20)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.159)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.136)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 19, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 083
Fairy Tail 478
Fire Brigade Of Flames 019-020
Haikyu!! 198
Toriko 363


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.201)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.30)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.49)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.373)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.80)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2016)

Golden Kamui 035
Nisekoi 210


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Mar 20, 2016)

Tomo-chan wa Onna no Ko: 276 - 277
Tokyo Ghoul:re: 69 
Fairy Tail: 478
Gintama: 579 - 580


----------



## Sauce (Mar 20, 2016)

*Dragon Ball Super 8 & 9
One Piece 819 & 820
Bleach 666
Fire Brigade of Flames 15 - 20*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.478)
_Hadi Girl_ (Ch.30) *[/Complete]*
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.144)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.24)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.27)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.67)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.69)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 21, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 180
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 374


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 22, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 375
Major 2nd 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.73)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.14)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.56)
_Mission School_ (Ch.25)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.210)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.33)
_ReLife_ (Ch.122)
_Rui Rui_ (Ch.14) *[/Complete]*
_Saki_ (Ch.156)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.93.5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.29)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.38)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.31)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.77)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.374)
_Maou na Anoko to Murabito A_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 23, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super 010
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 376
Nanatsu no Taizai 168


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.54)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.100-101)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.375)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.11)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.34)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.117)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.199)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 24, 2016)

1 new page of Starfighter cause that's all I have time for


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 24, 2016)

Bleach 667
Daiya no A - Act II 028
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 377
Shokugeki no Soma 160
UQ Holder! 117
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 199


----------



## Catamount (Mar 24, 2016)

19 Days 158 & 159

wtf is goin on make up ur mind dude


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Mar 24, 2016)

Shokugeki no Soma: 158 - 160


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.69)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.376)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.36.2)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.27)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.30-31)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.72)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.71)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 25, 2016)

Haikyu!! 199
Hajime no Ippo 1129
Kangoku Gakuen 209
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 378


----------



## Saishin (Mar 25, 2016)

Apocalypse no Toride - Ch 8
Ushio & Tora - Ch 37
Owari no Seraph - Ch 8
Jitsu wa watashi wa - Ch 3
Sengoku Youko - Vol 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2016)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.667)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.377)
_Shokugeki no Souma_  (Ch.160)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 27, 2016)

Exciting Feelings 64, 65, 66, 67


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.84)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _(Ch.378)
_Love so Life_ (Ch.98)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 27, 2016)

Tamen de Gushi 94

i want fried chicken now


----------



## Megu-Nee (Mar 27, 2016)

tsubasa world chronicles: nirai kanai-hen

i'm happy to see my faves but i'm so confused at the plot lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.203)
_Happiness_ (Ch.14)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku _(Ch.48)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobareteimasu_ (Ch.5)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.56)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.177)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.28)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.28)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 28, 2016)

Fairy Tail 479
Feng Shen Ji 180
Kiss x Death 024
Magi 300
Major 2nd 012
Nisekoi 211
Toriko 364


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2016)

Hajime no Ippo 1130-1131
Kangoku Gakuen 210
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 379-380
Onepunch-Man 093


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2016)

*Today:*


_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.39)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.38-39)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.253)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.37)
_ReLife_ (Ch.123)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Catamount (Mar 30, 2016)

I've just started* Nineteen Twenty-one* and it's so great, all the cat lovers regardless of age should check it out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.55)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.479)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.379)
_Major2nd_ (Ch.12)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.211)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.34)
_World Trigger_ (Ch137)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.70)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 30, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 084
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 381


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.102)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.380)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.200)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2016)

Nineteen.Twenty-one finished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 31, 2016)

Bleach 668
Daiya no A - Act II 029
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 382
One Piece 821


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.381)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.190)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.73)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 1, 2016)

Haikyu!! 200
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 383
Shokugeki no Soma 161


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.668)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.382)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.138)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 2, 2016)

Smokin' Parade 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.204)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.85)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.25)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.63-64)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.383)
_Otome No Teikoku_ (Ch.28-30)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.161)


----------



## nidaba (Apr 3, 2016)

Rereading old Bleach to make better sense of current chapters.
Destroy and Revolution


----------



## Catamount (Apr 4, 2016)

Tamen de Gushi 95
lmaoooo

19 Days 160
badass but srsly bruises all over


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 4, 2016)

Fairy Tail 480
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 384
Toriko 365


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.31)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.32-34)
_Otome No Teikoku_ (Ch.31)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.69)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2016)

*Today:*


_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.40) *[/Complete]*
_Bokura wa Minna Ikiteiru!_ (Ch.14)
_Fukushuu Kyoushitsu_ (Ch.15)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.524)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.61-62)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.50)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.23)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.35-36)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.28)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.35)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.6)
_ReLife_ (Ch.124)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.31)
_Saki_ (Ch.157)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.71)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 5, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 085
Kangoku Gakuen 211
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 385
Major 2nd 013
Nanatsu no Taizai 168-169
Nisekoi 212
Uchuu Kyoudai 271
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 200


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.78)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.56)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.480)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.384)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.13)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.212)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 6, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 386
UQ Holder! 118
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 201


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 6, 2016)

Helck 20 - 55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.23)
_Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.11)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.8)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.385)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.74)
_Okusan_ (Ch.28-29)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.73)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.118)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.201)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 7, 2016)

Bleach
this one left me unsatisfied


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 7, 2016)

Bleach 669
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 387
Magi 301
One Piece 822
Sinbad 097-098


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_ARK:Romancer_ (Episode 9)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.74)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.41) *[/Complete]*
_Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.12-13)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.9-13)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.386)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 8, 2016)

Barakamon 053-054
Golden Kamui 036
Haikyu!! 201
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 388
Shingeki no Kyojin 080
Shokugeki no Soma 162


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 9, 2016)

Arslan Senki 034
Magi 302


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.205)
_Bleach_ (Ch.669)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.387)
_Otome No Teikoku_ (Ch.32)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.29)


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 9, 2016)

Happiness *Ch. 15*


----------



## Visa (Apr 10, 2016)

Re-read Onani Master Kurosawa *[Completed Series]*
Seitokai Yakuindomo _Ch. 1 - 90 _
Magi _Ch. 302_


----------



## Izaya (Apr 10, 2016)

Bleach 656-669

Been behind for months .-. Was too lazy


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 10, 2016)

Nothing.

I have been keeping up with *D.Gray-Man*. But another chapter won't be out until next week.
I plan to read the Orochimaru one-shot Kishi is doing, but it won't be out until the 25th.

I am basically skipping around with Bleach, as there's few characters I am interested in that are getting panel-time. So, I read the spoiler. If it doesn't sound impressive, or involves characters I don't care about / am tired of, I don't read the chapter. Which is what happened this passed week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.86)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.103)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.388)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.162)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.169)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii _(Ch.5-5.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 10, 2016)

Feng Shen Ji 181-182


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 11, 2016)

Fairy Tail 481
Hinomaru Zumou 063-065
Keyman 049
Major 2nd 014
Nanatsu no Taizai 170
Sinbad 099
Toriko 366


----------



## Catamount (Apr 11, 2016)

Tamen de Gushi 96
to me
give the water back to me
please


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.33-35)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.80)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.49)


----------



## Impact (Apr 11, 2016)

Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! Chapter 1-210


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 12, 2016)

Birdmen 022
Boku no Hero Academia 086
Nisekoi 213


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.70)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.82)
_Happiness_ (Ch.15)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.525)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.26)
_Otome No Teikoku_ (Ch.36-40)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.32)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.178)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.42)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.66)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_  (Ch.72)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.53-54)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.72)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.437)


----------



## Impact (Apr 12, 2016)

Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! Chapter chapter 210- chapter 300


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 13, 2016)

Drifters 059
Kiss x Death 025-026
UQ Holder! 119
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 202


----------



## Catamount (Apr 13, 2016)

Watashi ga Motete Dousunda 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.481)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Ch.54.5)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.14)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.21)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.213)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.36)
_ReLife_ (Ch.125)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 14, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 180.1
Bleach 670
Daiya no A - Act II 030
Hunter x Hunter 350
One Piece 823
Uchuu Kyoudai 272


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.57)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.104)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.14)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.37)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.55)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.119)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.202)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 14, 2016)

Bleach


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Blood Alone_ (Ch.39.8-39.9)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.50-51)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.19)
_Otome No Teikoku_ (Ch.41-45)


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 15, 2016)

*D.Gray-Man*


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 15, 2016)

Dungeon Meshi 023
Shokugeki no Soma 163
Trinity Wonder 001


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 15, 2016)

Toriko 367
Bleach 670
HxH 350


----------



## Catamount (Apr 15, 2016)

*10, 20 and 30*
can't handle the style
dropped

*Bash!*
horrible shit 

*Koukou Debut*
first pages promising


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 15, 2016)

Drifters 57 and 58


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Apr 16, 2016)

Shokugeki no Soma ch .163
Hunter x Hunter ch. 350


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.670)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.65-66)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.350)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.7)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.438)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 17, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 180.2
Haikyuu! 202


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.24)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.163)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.23)


----------



## John Wick (Apr 17, 2016)

Today 
BNHA chapter 78,79.80


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 17, 2016)

Barakamon 055


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.96)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.93)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Ch.17)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.35.5)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.73)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.88)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.140)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 18, 2016)

Birdmen 023
Fairy Tail 482
Fire Brigade of Flames 021
Hinomaru Zumou 066
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 389
Magi 303
Nanatsu no Taizai 171
Nisekoi 214
Sinbad 099.5
Toriko 367


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

I've read the whole Dragonball Super today


----------



## Catamount (Apr 18, 2016)

Probably finishing* High School Debut* today


----------



## Visa (Apr 18, 2016)

Caught up with Hinamatsuri, Ch. 1 - 52
One of the greatest Slice-of-Life/Supernatural/Comedy mangas I have ever read. 
Too bad I have to wait for updates now.


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 19, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 087
D-Grayman 222
Fire Brigade of Flames 022
Hinomaru-Zumou 067
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 390
Sinbad 100


----------



## Catamount (Apr 19, 2016)

*Bokura no Hentai *1-2 ch.
dropped HARD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.87)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.37)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.81)
_Otome No Teikoku_ (Ch.46-48)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 19, 2016)

*Doukyuusei *
completed
not worth is tho

*Sekai no Owari to Yoake Mae*
started


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 19, 2016)

D Gray Man 222


----------



## Catamount (Apr 20, 2016)

*Oshiete, Kurogane-kun*
started

*100-oku Nengo no Kimi no Koe mo*
completed
good

*Aru Hi Bijin ni Nattara*
lol but true
completed


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 20, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 391
UQ Holder! 120
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 203


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2016)

*Today:*


_Black Clover_ (Ch.58)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.83)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.482)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.59.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.389)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.214)
_Otome No Teikoku_ (Ch.49-54)


----------



## Six (Apr 21, 2016)

To be honest, I've only ever the mainstream stuff before i.e Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Fairy Tail, and HunterxHunter.

I just read this series Uzumaki and that shit was really crazy, now other than the mainstream stuff, I'm only into horror. Is there anything close to Uzumaki?


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 21, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 180.3
Bleach 671
Daiya no A - Act II 031
Fire Brigade of Flames 023
Hunter x Hunter 351
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 392
One Piece 824
Sinbad 101
Tegami Bachi 096
Trinity Wonder 002


----------



## Catamount (Apr 21, 2016)

Sekai no Owari to Yoake Mae
this is sick 
but i like weird shit like this

some pages are mindblowing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.71)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.105)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.26)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.526)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.49)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.390)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.74)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.120)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.203)


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2016)

Bleach - Ch 671
Karneval - Ch 1 - 4
Ai Heya - Ch 1


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

Toriko - 386
Bleach - 671
One Piece - 824
Kuroshitsuji - 20 - 45


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 21, 2016)

DanMachi - 52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.30)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.19)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.122)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.391)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.57)
_Oukoku Game_ (Ch.21)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.439)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 22, 2016)

Shokugeki no Soma 164


----------



## okidoki (Apr 22, 2016)

_Full Metal Alchemist,_ Ch. 1–4
_Naruto,_ Ch. 401–404


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2016)

Spotted Flower  -  ch 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.351)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.393)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.164)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei _(Ch. 206-207)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.37)
_Okusan_ (Ch.30)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.33+Special)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.25)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.72)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.141)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2016)

*Yomei Ikkagetsu no Hanayome*
finished
sad, real, but still it leaves a nice feeling afterwards


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 25, 2016)

Assassination Classroom 180.4
Baby Steps 259
Birdmen 024
Fairy Tail 483
Golden Kamui 037-038
Haikyu!! 203
Hinomaru-Zumou 068-069
Kangoku Gakuen 212-213
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 394
Major 2nd 015
Nanatsu no Taizai 172
Toriko 368
The Cradle of The Sea 008


----------



## Catamount (Apr 26, 2016)

*Tamen de Gushi* _97_


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 26, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 088
Dragon Ball Super 011
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 395
Nisekoi 215


----------



## Catamount (Apr 26, 2016)

Girls Only by Otosaki Tsubaki
pretty horrible tbh
dropped


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bokura wa Minna Ikiteiru!_ (Ch.15-17) [/Complete]
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.52)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.527)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobareteimasu_ (Ch.6)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.38)
_ReLife_ (Ch.126)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.74)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.51-52)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 26, 2016)

*Girl's End*
better 
a bit retro
but too short


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 27, 2016)

Golden Kamui 039
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 396
UQ HOLDER 121
Yamada-kun and the Seven Witches 204


----------



## Catamount (Apr 27, 2016)

*3D Kanojo*
v 01
just started, dunno what to say yet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.59)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.483)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.15)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.394)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.17)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.15)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.29+Special)


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Apr 27, 2016)

_Noblesse _(Ch 403-406)
_Bleach _(Ch 671)
_Wallman _(Ch 14)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 28, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 032
Golden Kamui 040
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 397
Onepunch-Man Young Jump Special 4
Uchuu Kyoudai 273


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.106)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.75-76)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.121)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.204)


----------



## ? (Apr 28, 2016)

- Ep. 46
- Ep. 6


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 29, 2016)

Trinity Wonder 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.75)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.38-40)
_Maou na Anoko to Murabito A_ (Ch.16-17)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.20)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.26)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.53-56)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 29, 2016)

Golden Kamui 041
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 398


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.25)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.395-397)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.18)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.440-441)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 30, 2016)

Golden Kamui 042
Smokin' Parade 006


----------



## dhilonv (May 1, 2016)

Baby Steps 260
Golden Kamui 043
Magi 304
Major 2nd 016
Sinbad 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.398)
_Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.22)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.63)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.7)
_Renchi na Himoto_ (Ch.1-3)
_Yuri na Watashi to Akuma na Kanojo(?)_ (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (May 2, 2016)

Bleach 672
Golden Kamui 044
Hunter x Hunter 352
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 399
Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 001
One Piece 825
The Cradle of the Sea 009
The Empire of Corpses 001
Tomodachi Game 001-007


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.70)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Ch.55)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.16)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.39)
_Otome No Teikoku_ (Ch.55-60)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.34)
_Renchi na Himoto_ (Ch.4-6)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (May 3, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 400
Shokugeki no Soma 165


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

Bleach 672 
One piece 825


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.672)
_Dolls Fall_ (Ch.23)
_GunxClover_ (Ch.39)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.352)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.399)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.20)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.71)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.13)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.73)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.90)


----------



## dhilonv (May 4, 2016)

3-gatsu no Lion 043-066
Hajime no Ippo 1132
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 401


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

Bastard 46
Golden kamui 44


----------



## dhilonv (May 5, 2016)

Golden Kamui 045
Haikyu!! 204
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 402
Major 2nd 017
Trinity Wonder 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.89)
_Boruto_ (Ch.1)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.400)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.165)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.142)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.31)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.72)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.10)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.401)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.13-17)


----------



## dhilonv (May 6, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 024-029


----------



## santanico (May 6, 2016)

Delivery Cinderella, too bad they stop translating it


----------



## dhilonv (May 7, 2016)

Onepuch Man 060
Toriko 369


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.11-13)
_Clockwork Planet _(Ch.20)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.528)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.402)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (May 8, 2016)

3-gatsu no Lion 066-073
Birdmen 025
Sinbad 103


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Haji-Otsu_ (Ch.27)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.12-14)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.403)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2016)

Futari no Renai Shoka - Ch 1 - 5


----------



## dhilonv (May 9, 2016)

Arslan Senki 035
Barakamon 056
Boku no Hero Academia 089
Fairy Tail 484
Golden Kamui 046
Hajime no Ippo 1133
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 404
Kiss x Death 027-028
Nanatsu no Taizai 173
Shingeki no Kyojin 081


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.208)
_Big Order_ (Ch.32-36)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.50)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.66-73)
_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.78)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.1-4)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.179)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.442)


----------



## dhilonv (May 10, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 405
Nisekoi 216


----------



## Cocidius (May 10, 2016)

Noragami ch.66
God of High School ch.10-25
Divine Bells ch.90-122


----------



## dhilonv (May 11, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 033
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 406
UQ HOLDER 122
Yamada-kun and the Seven Witches 205


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2016)

*Today:*
_
Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de._ (Ch.20)
_Big Order_ (Ch.37)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.84)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.484)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.15)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.404)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.5-25)
_Saki_ (Ch.158)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.21)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.21)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.67)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.75)


----------



## dhilonv (May 12, 2016)

Bleach 673
Fire Brigade of Flames 030
Hinomaru-Zumou 070
Hunter x Hunter 353
Kangoku Gakuen 214
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 407
Trinity Wonder 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.21)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.22-23)
_Fuka_ (Ch.107)
_Happiness_ (Ch.16)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.405)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.216)
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou_ (Ch.49) [/Complete]
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.81)
_UQ Holder_ (Ch.122)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.205)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.91)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.53)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.406)
_Unbalance School Life_ (Ch.1-5)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_(Ch.57)


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2016)

Dungeon Meshi 024
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 408
Shokugeki no Soma 166


----------



## dhilonv (May 14, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 090
Haikyu!! 205
Nisekoi 217
Toriko 370


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.673)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.90)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.353)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.407)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.77-78)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.217)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.40)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.166)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.95)


----------



## Saishin (May 14, 2016)

Karakuri Circus - Ch 32-33
Noragami - Ch 14
My Hero Academia - Ch 8-10
Ushio & Tora - Ch 38


----------



## dhilonv (May 15, 2016)

Golden Kamui 047
Hinomaru-Zumou 071
Sinbad 103.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku to Boku_ (Ch.10) *[/End]*
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.408)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.35)
_Wanko ni Kuchizuke_ (Ch.1)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.143)


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2016)

Barakamon 057
Fairy Tail 485
Hinomaru-Zumou 072-073
Magi 305
Nanatsu no Taizai 174


----------



## Finalbeta (May 16, 2016)

Dragonball Super pretty much all chapters


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.29)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.60-61)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.76)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Catamount (May 16, 2016)

Watashi ga Motete Dousunda 36
Tamen de Gushin 99


----------



## Impact (May 16, 2016)

Tokyo ghoul Re: chapter 40-76


----------



## dhilonv (May 17, 2016)

Baby Steps 261


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.24)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.30)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.32)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.41)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.28)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.61-65)
_Pastel_ (Ch.140-141)
_Shounen Princess_ (Ch.1-5) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (May 18, 2016)

Kangoku Gakuen 215
Tegami Bachi 097
UQ HOLDER 123
Yamada-kun and the Seven Witches 206


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.485)
_Hare Kon_ (Ch.50-54)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.529)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.145)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.66-70)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.25)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.35)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.443)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.108)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.15)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.15)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.82)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.22)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.123)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.206)


----------



## dhilonv (May 19, 2016)

Bleach 674
Daiya no A - Act II 034
Golden Kamui 048
Hunter x Hunter 354
Kiss x Death 028.5
One Piece 826
Uchuu Kyoudai 274


----------



## dhilonv (May 20, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 031
Haikyu!! 206
One Punch-Man 060.2
Shokugeki no Soma 167
Sinbad 104


----------



## Catamount (May 20, 2016)

I've read Bleach and I liked it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.22)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.41-60)


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 20, 2016)

_Bleach _(Ch. 673)
_Tough _(Ch. 407)
_Lessa: Crimson Knight _(Ch. 44)
_Trinity Wonder _(Ch. 6)


----------



## Hitomi (May 20, 2016)

Anata ni Hana wo Sasagemashou - Chapter 1 - 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.79)
_Bleach_ (Ch.674)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.91)
_Citrus_ (Ch.20-21)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.67-68)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.354)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.29-30+Special)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.218)
_Oukoku Game_ (Ch.22)
_ReLife_ (Ch.127)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.23)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.127)
_Sui Youbi_ (Ch.0-2)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.96)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.144)


----------



## dhilonv (May 22, 2016)

Kiss x Death 029
Nisekoi 218
Toriko 371


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.210)
_Suiyoubi_ (Ch.3-7)


----------



## dhilonv (May 23, 2016)

Fairy Tail 486
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 409
Magi 306
Nanatsu no Taizai 175


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.38-38.5)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.99)
_ReLife_ (Ch.128)
_Suiyoubi_ (Ch.8-13)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.77)


----------



## dhilonv (May 24, 2016)

Hinomaru-Zumou 074-075
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 410


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.62)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.73)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.14)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.141)
_GunXClover_ (Ch.40)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.22)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.42)
_ReLife_ (Ch.129)
_Saki_ (Ch.159)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.75)
_Suiyoubi_ (Ch.14-19)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.24)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.74)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.58)


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2016)

19 Days 162


----------



## dhilonv (May 25, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 091
Golden Kamui 049
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 411


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.54)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.486)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.409)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.30)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.7.5)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.59)


----------



## dhilonv (May 26, 2016)

Bleach 675
Daiya no A - Act II 035
Hunter x Hunter 355
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 412
Major 2nd 018
One Piece 827
The Cradle of the Sea 010
Trinity Wonder 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.109)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.410)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.73)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.124)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.8)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.207)


----------



## dhilonv (May 27, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super 012
Golden Kamui 050
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 413
Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 002
Shokugeki no Soma 168
UQ Holder! 124
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 207

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.76)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.411)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.94)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.57)
_Major2nd_ (Ch.18)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.9-10)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.61-71)


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2016)

just finished reading berserk's latest chapter.

fucking love berserk.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 28, 2016)

_Cavalier of the Abyss _(Ch. 135)
_Lessa: Crimson Knight _(Ch. 45)
_Bleach _(Ch. 675)
_Dragonball Super _(Ch. 12)


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 28, 2016)

The Memorandum of Kyoko Okitegami Chapter 1 & 2


----------



## dhilonv (May 28, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 032
Haikyu!! 207
Hajime no Ippo 1134
Nisekoi 219


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.32-33)
_Bleach_ (Ch.675)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.92)
_HareKon_ (Ch.55)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.412)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.31)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.219)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.24) *[/Complete]*
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.168)


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2016)

Bleach
Tamen de Gushi 100


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2016)

Fullmetal  alchemist volume 1
an urgent need to rewatch too i feel


----------



## dhilonv (May 29, 2016)

Hajime no Ippo 1135-1136
Toriko 372


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.80)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.29)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.19)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.145)


----------



## dhilonv (May 30, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 092
Fairy Tail 487
Helck 001-040
Magi 307
Nanatsu no Taizai 176
Sinbad 105
The Empire of Corpses 002
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 001-010


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 30, 2016)

Parasyte volume 3


----------



## Catamount (May 30, 2016)

19 Days 163
eh


FMA too ofc


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.34)
_Freezing_ (Ch.202)
_Hayate no Gotoku _(Ch.530)
_Hunter X Hunter_ (Ch.355)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.413)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.51)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.78)


----------



## dhilonv (May 31, 2016)

Helck 041-070
Kangoku Gakuen 216


----------



## Catamount (May 31, 2016)

FMA
vol. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.35)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.41)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.32-33)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.78-79)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!! _(Ch.41)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.31)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.79-80)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.43)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.26)
_Suki tte Ii na yo._ (Ch.52)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.444)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 1, 2016)

The Memorandum of Kyoko Okitegami - Extra Chapter


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2016)

Hinomaru-Zumou 076-078
Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku Extra Chapter
Ookiku Furikabutte 128
UQ Holder! 125
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 208


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.487)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.50)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.32)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.25)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.16)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.58)
_Let's☆Lagoon_ (Ch.31-32)
_Machine-Doll wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.51)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.92)
_Yuri na Watashi to Akuma na Kanojo(?)_ (Ch.11) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 2, 2016)

Bleach 676
Daiya no A - Act II 036
Hinomaru-Zumou 079
Hunter x Hunter 356
One Piece 828


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.110)
Let's☆Lagoon (Ch.33) (Ch.33)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.56)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.125)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.208)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 3, 2016)

Onepunch-Man 096
Shokugeki no Soma 169
Smokin' Parade 007
Trinity Wonder 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Horimiya_ (Ch.64)
_Let's☆Lagoon_ (Ch34-35)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.32)
_ReLife_ (Ch.130)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.73)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.93)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.59.2)


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2016)

Household Affairs (porn w/plot)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 4, 2016)

Haikyu!! 208
Hajime no Ippo 1137-1138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.81)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.71)
_Bleach_ (Ch.676)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.93)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.2)
_HunterXHunter_ (Ch.356)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.220)
_Nozo x Kimi_ (Ch.25)
_Shokugeki no Souma _(Ch.169)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.97)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 5, 2016)

Drifters 060
Nisekoi 220
Platina End 005-008
Toriko 373


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 6, 2016)

Baby Steps 262
Enen no Shouboutai 033
Fairy Tail 488
Hinomaru-Zumou 080-081
Kiss x Death 030
Magi 308
Nanatsu no Taizai 177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hunter X Hunter_ (Ch.356.5)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.36-37)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.146)


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 6, 2016)

Finished Parasyte today.


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 7, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 093
Kangoku Gakuen 217


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.64)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.15)
_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.23)
_Floor ni Maou ga Imasu_ (Ch.1-3)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.41)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.69-70)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.38-39)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.44)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.29)
_Otome no Teikoku _(Ch.71)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.8)
_ReLife_ (Ch.131)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.180)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.29.5)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.29)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.17-18)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.445)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 8, 2016)

Hinomaru Zumou 082-083
UQ Holder! 126
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 209


----------



## Catamount (Jun 8, 2016)

19 Days 164
i don't get it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.85)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.488)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.40)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.79)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.50)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 8, 2016)

right now im reading

Nisekoi
Skip beat
Bleach
Shokugeki no Soma - this one is on hold not into it enough to catch up with it yet but caught up with the anime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SenPAIN (Jun 8, 2016)

Berserk V.5
Bleach Ch.278


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 9, 2016)

Arslan Senki 036
Bleach 677
Daiya no A - Act II 037
Hinomaru-Zumou 084
Hunter x Hunter 357
Trinity Wonder 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.111)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.16)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.41-42)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.76)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.126)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.209)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 10, 2016)

Hinomaru Zumou 085
Shokugeki no Soma 170
Uchuu Kyoudai 275


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.74)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.20)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.42-43)
_Saki_ (Ch.160)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.51)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.60)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 11, 2016)

Haikyu!! 209
Magi 309
Nisekoi 221
Sinbad 106
Toriko 374


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.65)
_Bleach_ (Ch.677)
_Boku no Hero Academia _(Ch.94)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.357)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.16)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.18)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.221)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.82)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.170)


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 12, 2016)

_Trinity Wonder _(Chs. 8-9)
_Lessa: The Crimson Knight _(Ch. 47)
_Siren's Lament _(Chs. 15-16)
_Girls of the Wild's _(Ch. 240)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 12, 2016)

Baby Steps 263


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.52)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.68)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.211-212)
_Let's Lagoon_ (44-45)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 13, 2016)

Golden Kamui 051
Fairy Tail 489
Fire Brigade of Flames 034
Nanatsu no Taizai 178


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 14, 2016)

Barakamon 058-066
Boku no Hero Academia 094
Dungeon Meshi 025
Hinomaru Zumou 086-087
Purgatory Dead Roll 001
The Empire of Corpses 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.36)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.123)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.33)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.45)
_Nozo x Kimi_ (Ch.26-27)
_ReLife_ (Ch.132)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.35)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.80)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.20-21)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.14)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 15, 2016)

Shingeki no Kyojin 082
UQ Holder! 127
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 210


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.35)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.489)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.25)
_Mission School_ (Ch.26)
_Renai Boukon_ (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 16, 2016)

Again!! 100
Bleach 678
Daiya no A - Act II 038
Helck 070.2-071
Hunter x Hunter 358
Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 003
One Piece 829
Uchuu Kyoudai 276


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Floor ni Maou ga Imasu_ (Ch.4)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.112)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.31)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.127)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.61)


----------



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2016)

It was a good evening...

Bleach
Watashi ga Motete Dousunda
Tamen de Gushi
19 Days
FMA

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 17, 2016)

Shokugeki no Soma 171
The Empire of Corpses 004
Tegami Bachi 098
Tomodachi Game 008
Toriko 375
Trinity Wonder 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Again!_ (Ch.100)
_Bleach_ (Episode 678)
_Floor ni Maou ga Imasu_ (Ch.5-6)
_Happiness_ (Ch.17)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.531)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.46)
_Nozo x Kimi_ (Ch.28)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.98)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.210)


----------



## Catamount (Jun 17, 2016)

FMA done


----------



## Catamount (Jun 18, 2016)

*Diamond Dust*
finished
I... I don't really know what to say. It's not bad and it's not good. It's so complicated but only in fourty chapters...

*Half and Half*
started
somehow they depict trans-sexuals in such a cheerful way in their manga, I literally don't believe it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.95)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.532)
_Hunter X Hunter_ (Ch.358)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.222)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 18, 2016)

Golden Kamui 052
Haikyu!! 210
Nisekoi 222
One Punch Man 061.2


----------



## Catamount (Jun 18, 2016)

*Half and Half*
finished
meh

*19 Days 166*


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 19, 2016)

Kiss x Death 031-032
Hinomaru-Zumou 088
Trinity Wonder 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.66)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.489.5)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobareteimasu_ (Ch.7)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.17)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.47)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.32)
_Okasubekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.21)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.82)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.22)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.171)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 19, 2016)

Shokugeki no Soma - cant remember the chapter lol


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 20, 2016)

Baby Steps 264
Fairy Tail 490
Fire Brigade of Flames 035
Nanatsu no Taizai 179-180
Trinity Wonder 012-014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Love So Life_ (Ch.100)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.27)
_Maou na Ore to Ghoul no Yubiwa_ (Ch.18)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.81)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 21, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 095
T.R.A.P. 036
Trinity Wonder 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.74-83)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.213)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.26)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.1-14)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.48)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.101)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.23-24)
_Saki_ (Ch.161)


----------



## Catamount (Jun 21, 2016)

*Umibe no Onnanoko*

it's weird, but it's good


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 22, 2016)

Helck 072
Kangoku Gakuen 218
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 414
Magi 310
Sinbad 107
UQ Holder! 128
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 211


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.16)
_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.18-22)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.1-5)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.81-82)
_Okusan_ (Ch.31)
ReLife (Ch.133)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.36)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.147)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.75)


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2016)

Say You Love Me


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 23, 2016)

Bleach 679
Daiya no A - Act II 039
Hunter x Hunter 359
Kiss x Death 033
One Piece 830
Shokugeki no Soma 172


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.490)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.42)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.6-9)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.34)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.46)


----------



## Catamount (Jun 23, 2016)

caught up with Say I Love You
first good, then boring, then again good but seems like dropped


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 23, 2016)

_Trinity Wonder _(Chs. 10-15)
_UQ Holder! _(Ch. 128)
_Bleach _(Ch. 679)
_Noblesse _(Ch. 414 raw and ch. 411 eng. trans.)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 24, 2016)

Hajime no Ippo 1139-1140
Handa-kun 016
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 415
Nisekoi 223
Toriko 376
Trinity Wonder 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.75)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.1-2)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.414)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.10-11)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.47)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.77)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.128)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.211)
_Yuri Mekuru Hibi_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Catamount (Jun 24, 2016)

*Koizora*
despite the drawing style it appeared to be some serious shit


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 25, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super 013
Golden Kamui 053
Haikyuu!! 211
Major 2nd 019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.96)
_Floor ni Maou ga Imasu_ (Ch.7)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.3)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.172)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.74)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.38)
_Big Order_ (Ch.38)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.67)
_Haji-otsu_ (Ch.28)
_Hormiya_ (Ch.65)
_Hunter X Hunter_ (Ch.359)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.415)
_KissXSis_ (Ch.97)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.223)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.148)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 26, 2016)

Hinomaru Zumou 089


----------



## Catamount (Jun 27, 2016)

Tamen de Gushi 102

19 Days 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.72)
_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.39)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.77)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.23)
_Floor ni Maou ga Imasu_ (Ch.8)
_Freezing_ (Ch.203)
_Handa-kun_ (Ch.16)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.3.5-4)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.17)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.102)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.19)
_Maou na Ore to Ghoul no Yubiwa_ (Ch.19) *[/Complete]*
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.74)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 27, 2016)

Fairy Tail 491
Nanatsu no Taizai 181
Tomodachi Game 009


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 28, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 096
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 416


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.84-94)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.40.1)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.36)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.80)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.42)
_Floor ni Maou ga Imasu_ (Ch.9-14)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.4.5-5)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.19)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.103)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.12)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.82)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.446)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.491)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.51)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.18)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.48)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 29, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 040


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 30, 2016)

Bleach 680
Golden Kamui 054
Hunter x Hunter 360
Kangoku Gakuen 219
One Piece 831
Shokugeki no Soma 173


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.40-41)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.24)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.27)
_Haru-nee ga Boku ni xx Suru Riyuu_ (Ch.7)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.20.5-24)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.53)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.88.5-89)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.94)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.447)


----------



## Catamount (Jun 30, 2016)

started Oldman
I am surprised but it looks good and the drawings are gorgeously realistic, except that facial expressions are a bit too generic


----------



## Catamount (Jul 1, 2016)

Oldman vol. 1
Tamen de Gushi 103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri_ (Ch.56)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.5-6)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.416)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.24.5)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.104-106) *[/Complete]*
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.34.5)
_Suiyoubi_ (Ch.20-21)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 1, 2016)

Hajime no Ippo 1141-1142
Smokin' Parade 008
Uchuu Kyoudai 277


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 2, 2016)

Haikyuu!! 212
Hajime no Ippo 1143-1145
Kiss x Death 034
Magi 311
Sinbad 108-108.5
Toriko 377
Trinity Wonder 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.680)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.97)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.533-534)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.360)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.173)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.149)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 3, 2016)

Hinomaru Zumou 090
Nisekoi 224
Shokugeki no Soma - Etoile 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.15)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.224)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2016)

Nisekoi chapter 224


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.42)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.68)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.66)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.18.5)
_Kämpfer_ (Ch.43)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.95)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.40)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.30)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.76)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.448)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 4, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 097
Fairy Tail 492
Nanatsu no Taizai 182


----------



## Catamount (Jul 4, 2016)

Oldman 8
kinda boring already


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2016)

*Today:*

3-gatsu no Lion (Ch.95-104)
Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue (Ch.43)
Classmate (♀) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou (Ch.18)
Clockwork Planet (Ch.24-25)
Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction (Ch.37)
KissxSis (Ch.98)
Mahou Shoujo of the End (Ch.38-39)
Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin (Ch.20)
Okasubekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!(Ch.22)
Oniichan☆Control (Ch.30)
ReLife (Ch.134)
Renai Boukun (Ch.37)
Tokyo Ghoul:re (Ch.83)


----------



## Catamount (Jul 5, 2016)

19 Days 168


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 6, 2016)

Kangoku Gakuen 220
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 212


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.492)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.71-72)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.13)
_Mayonaka no Cross Method_ (Ch.21)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.49)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.181)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 7, 2016)

Bleach 681
Drifters 061
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 417
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 213


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.82)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.35)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.33)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.33)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.90)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2016)

One Punch Man 098
Shokugeki no Soma 174
Toriko 378


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.114-115)
_Hare Kon_ (Ch.56)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.26)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.54)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.72-73)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.212)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 9, 2016)

Billy Bat 158
Golden Kamui 055
Haikyuu!! 213
Hajime no Ippo 1146
Hinomaru Zumou 091
Magi 312
Nisekoi 225
Platina End 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.681)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.124)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.52)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 10, 2016)

Shingeki no Kyojin 083
Trinity Wonder 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.98)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.417)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.225)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.174)
_SuiYoubi_ (Ch.22)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.99)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 10, 2016)

Nisekoi ch.225
Skip beat ch.237
Shokugeki no soma ch. 174


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.214)
_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.44)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.79-80)
_Big Order_ (Ch.39)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.69)
_Boruto_ (Ch.3)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.17)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.29)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.28)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.17)
_Nozo x Kimi_ (Ch.29)
_Suiyoubi_ (Ch.22.5)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.150)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.77)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 11, 2016)

Fairy Tail 493
Nanatsu no Taizai 183


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.204)
_GunxClover_ (Ch.43)
_Happiness_ (Ch.18)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.28)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.9)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.23)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.83)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.84)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.62-63)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 12, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 098
Kangoku Gakuen 221


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.105-114.5)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.493)
_ReLife_ (Ch.135)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 13, 2016)

Bleach 682
Daiya no A - Act II 041
Golden Kamuy 056
One Piece 832
Shokugeki no Soma 175
Sinbad 109-110
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 214


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.83)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.7-8)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.91)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.78)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 14, 2016)

Helck 073
Nisekoi 226
Purgatory Dead Roll 002
Uchuu Kyoudai 278
Toriko 379


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.70)
_Bleach_ (Ch.682)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.99)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.116)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.535)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.14)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.226)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.175)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.214)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 15, 2016)

Dungeon Meshi 026
Trinity Wonder 019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2016)

*Today:*


Big Order (Ch.40)
Sekai no Owari no Encore (Ch.1-4)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 16, 2016)

D-Grayman 223
Fairy Tail 494
Helck 074.1
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 418
Magi 313
Nanatsu no Taizai 184


----------



## Silver Fang (Jul 16, 2016)

*D.Gray-Man *223.

Read it yesterday. But like to read again, just to be sure I got everything. lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2016)

Shokugeki no soma chapter 175


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 17, 2016)

Baby Steps 265


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.83-84)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.5-9)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.63.5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2016)

*Today:*

D.Gray-man (Ch.221-223)
Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction (Ch.38)
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru (Ch.418)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.41)
Not Lives (Ch.50)
Tonari no Kashiwagi-san (Ch.75)
Tokyo Ghoul:re (Ch.85)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 18, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 099
Haikyuu!! 214
Hajime no Ippo 1147
Love is Hard for Otaku 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.257-265)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.81)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.55)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.494)
_Flag Time_ (Ch.17)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.15)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.27)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.11)
_YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.21)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.9-14)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!_ (Ch.18)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.82.5)
_ReLife_ (Ch.136)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Ch.12)
_Saki_ (Ch.162)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 20, 2016)

Billy Bat 159
Daiya no A - Act II 042
Golden Kamui 057
Grand Blue 001
Handa-kun 017
Kangoku Gakuen 222
Nanatsu no Taizai Special: Sins on Vacation
Tegami Bachi 099


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Chikyuu no Houkago _(Ch.23)
_Watashi no Tomodachi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui._ (Ch.26-28) *[/Complete]*
_World's Harem End_ (Ch.1-5)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.79)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 21, 2016)

Bleach 683
One Piece 833
Sahara the Flower Samurai 001
Shokugeki no Soma 176
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 215


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.84)
_Boy Skirt_ (Ch.1-7)
_Fukushuu Kyoushitsu_ (Ch.16)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.49)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.191)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.21)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.69)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.215)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 22, 2016)

Billy Bat 160


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 23, 2016)

Haikyuu!! 215
Onepunch-Man 099


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.73)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.71)
_Bleach_ (Ch.683)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.100)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.15.5)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.227)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.24)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.176)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.100)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.7.6)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.449)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.537)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.192)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.151)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.72-85)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2016)

Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ane Log: Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.45)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.39)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.29)
_Renai Boukon_ (Ch.38)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.75)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.86)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.86-95)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 25, 2016)

Fairy Tail 495
Golden Kamui 058
Hajime no Ippo 1148
Magi 314
Nanatsu no Taizai 185
Nisekoi 227
Sinbad 111
Toriko 380


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.117)
_Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru_  (Ch.1-9)
_Puchi Hound_ (Ch.14)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.25)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2016)

Baby Steps 266
Boku no Hero Academia 100
Grand Blue 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2016)

*Today:*


_Boy Skirt_ (Ch.8)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.495)
_FlagTime_ (Ch.0)
_Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri _(Ch.57)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.44-45)
Kaimetsuou to 12-nin no Hoshi no Miko (Ch.1)
_Kämpfer_ (Ch.44)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.21)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.16)
_ReLife_ (Ch.137)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.182)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 27, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 043
Trinity Wonder 020
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 216


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.266)
_Hajiotsu_ (Ch.30)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.6-9)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 28, 2016)

Bleach 684
It's Difficult to Love an Otaku 012
Kiss x Death 035
One Piece 834
Shokugeki no Soma 177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2016)

*Today:*


_Fuuka _(Ch.118)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.52)
_Kaimetsuou to 12-nin no Hoshi no Miko_ (Ch.2)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.58)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo _(Ch.216)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.450)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 29, 2016)

Golden Kamui 059
Trinity Wonder 021


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 30, 2016)

Hinomaru Zumou 092
Major 2nd 020
Sinbad 112
T.R.A.P. 037


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2016)

*Today:*


_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.85)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.72)
_Bleach_ (Ch.684)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.101)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.43)
_Kaimetsuou to 12-nin no Hoshi no Miko_ (Ch.3)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.85-88)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.288)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.177)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.18)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.12)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.64)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boy Skirt_ (Ch.9)
_HareKon_ (Ch.57)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.67)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.34)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi_ (Ch.16)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.17)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.33)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.152)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 31, 2016)

Magi 315
Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2016)

*Today:
*
_Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.14)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.10-14)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.20)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.34) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 1, 2016)

Fairy Tail 496
Nanatsu no Taizai 186
The Promised Neverland 001
Toriko 381


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Gate_ (Ch.58)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.125)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.18-19)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.193)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.24.5)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 2, 2016)

Baby Steps 267
Dragon Ball Super 014
Hinomaru-Zumou 093
Kangoku Gakuen 223
Nisekoi 228


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2016)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.496)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.20)
_ReLife_ (Ch.138)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.37)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.183-184)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 3, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 101
Daiya no A - Act II 044
Grand Blue 003
Haikyu!! 216
Major 2nd 021
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 217


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.267)
_Boy Skirt_ (Ch.10)
_Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes_ (Ch.22)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.0)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.80)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.451)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 4, 2016)

Bleach 685
One Piece 835
Purgatory Dead Roll 003
Shokugeki no Soma 178


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.77-78)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.119)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.21)
_Shriogane no Nina_ (Ch.78-79)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.217)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 6, 2016)

Golden Kamui 060
Helck 075.1
Magi 316
Onepunch-Man 100
Sinbad 113
Trinity Wonder 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.37)
_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.86)
_Bleach_ (Ch.685)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.102)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.539)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.74)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.229) *[/Complete]*
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.27)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.178)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 7, 2016)

Haikyu!! 217
Ookiku Furikabutte 129


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.79)
_Boruto_ (Ch.4)
_Boy Skirt_ (Ch.11)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.82)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.153)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.11)
_Big Order_ (Ch.41)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.41)
_Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction_ (Ch.40)
_Haji-Otsu._ (Ch.31)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.26-27)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.88)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 8, 2016)

Fairy Tail 497
Fire Brigade of Flames 036-039
Hinomaru Zumou 094
Nanatsu no Taizai 187
Nisekoi 229
The Promised Neverland 002
Toriko 382


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.18)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.58)
_Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki (+Imouto)_ (Ch.15)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.21)
_ReLife_ (Ch.139)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.84)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.53)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 9, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 102
Kangoku Gakuen 224
Major 2nd 022
Shingeki no Kyojin 084


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2016)

*Today:*


_Fudatsuki no Kyouko-chan_ (Ch.13)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.1-5)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.27)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.35.2)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.28)
_Worlds Harem End_ (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 10, 2016)

Baby Steps 268
Daiya no A - Act II 045
Kuroko no Basuke - Extra Game 008
The Cradle of the Sea 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.268)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.73)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.497)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.18)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.15-19)
_Major2nd_ (Ch.22)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.89-90)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 11, 2016)

Grand Blue 004
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 419


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.81)
_Boy Skirt_ (Ch.12)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.120)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.20-24)
_Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.55)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 12, 2016)

Handa-Kun 018
Helck 072.5
Kiss x Death 036
Magi 317
Uchuu Kyoudai 279


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2016)

*Today:*


_Big Order_ (Ch.42)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.6-11)
_Happiness_ (Ch.19)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.540)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.15)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.419)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.22)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.34.6)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.29)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 13, 2016)

Dungeon Meshi 027


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 040-041
Golden Kamui 061
Major 2nd 023
Trinity Wonder 023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.75)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.74)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 15, 2016)

Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 050


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boy Skirt_ (Ch.13-13.5) *[/Complete]*
_Grant my Wish Aizen_ *[/Complete]*
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.73-74)
_I am My Wife_ (Ch.1-4)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.42)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.30)
_Okusan_ (Ch.32)
_Puchi Hound_ (Ch.15-17)
_Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut_ (Ch.13)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.19)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.76)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.452)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.25-29)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.23)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2016)

Read Bleach start of 1,000 year blood war arc. Currently on chapter 485.


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 16, 2016)

Hajime no Ippo 1149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Genshiken_ (Ch.126)
_Haru-nee ga Boku ni xx Suru Riyuu_ (Ch.8)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.30-35)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.30)
_ReLife_ (Ch.140)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 17, 2016)

Baby Steps 269


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 18, 2016)

Billy Bat 162-163


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.12-16)
_Haru-nee ga Boku ni xx Suru Riyuu_ (Ch.9-11) *[/Complete]*
_Puchi Hound_ (Ch.18)
_Saki_ (Ch.163)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.37.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 18, 2016)

Bleach 686
One Piece 836
Shokugeki no Soma 179


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2016)

Grand Blue 005
Sinbad 114


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.215)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.269)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.79)
_Freezing_ (Ch.205-207)
_Kaimetsuou to 12-nin no Hoshi no Miko_ (Ch.4)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.83)
_Oomuro-ke_ (Ch.37)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.80)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.19.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 20, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 042
Platinum End 010
Smokin' Parade 009
Trinity Wonder 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover _(Ch.74)
_Bleach_ (Ch.686) *[/Complete]*
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.103)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.86)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.194)
_Puchi Hound_ (Ch.19-26)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch1.79)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.26)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.101)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 21, 2016)

Golden Kamui 062
Haikyu!! 218
Kiss x Death 037


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.31)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.154)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.95-105)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.25-26)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.19)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.10)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re _(Ch.89)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.92)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.31)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.8)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.106-115)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.95)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 22, 2016)

Fairy Tail 498
Nanatsu no Taizai 188
Toriko 383


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_ReLife_ (Ch.141)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.116-148)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 23, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 103
Golden Kamui 063
The Promised Neverland 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.498)
_Fudatsuki no Kyouko-chan_ (Ch.14)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.40-41)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.23)
_Maken Ki_ (Ch.76)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.32)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 24, 2016)

Baby Steps 270
Daiya no A - Act II 046
Kangoku Gakuen 225
Sinbad 115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.12)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.58)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.1-5)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.76) *[/Complete]*
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.149)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 25, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 043
Grand Blue 006
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 420
One Piece 837
Shokugeki no Soma 180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.38-39)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.270)
_Hazuki Kanon wa Amakuna_ (Ch.1-3)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.150)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.1-9)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 26, 2016)

Billy Bat 164
Dragon Ball Super 015
Haikyu!! 219
Helck 76.1
Major 2nd 024
Toriko 384


----------



## Catamount (Aug 27, 2016)

Watashi ga Motete Dousunda chapter is out!


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 27, 2016)

Billy Bat 165
Onepunch-Man 101
Trinity Wonder 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.43)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.75)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.104)
_Fukushuu Kyoushitsu_ (Ch.17)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.51)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.420)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.33)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.180)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.218-219)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.151-152)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.10-18)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 28, 2016)

Sahara the Flower Samurai 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.59)
_Major2nd_ (Ch.24)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.35.5)
_Mayonaka no Cross Method_ (Ch.22)
_Otome No Teikoku_ (Ch.75)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.155)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.19-27)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.59)
_Hazuki Kanon wa Amakunai_ (Ch.4-6)
_Hormiya_ (Ch.68)
_Mission School_ (Ch.27)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.28)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.90)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.153)


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2016)

I read all 4 chapters of The Promised Neverland this afternoon. That manga did NOT turn out to be what I thought it was, can't wait to discover more of the story and world.


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 29, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 104
Fairy Tail 499
Golden Kamui 064
Magi 318
Nanatsu no Taizai 189
The Promised Neverland 004


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 29, 2016)

Finished Oyasumi Punpun


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.40)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.74)
_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.25)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.6-21)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.22)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.59)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.70)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 30, 2016)

Birdmen 026
Golden Kamui 065
Hajime no Ippo 1150
Hinomaru-Zumou 095
Kangoku Gakuen 226


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 30, 2016)

Hinomaru Zumou 95
Dead Tub2 22-25


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 30, 2016)

The promised Neverland 4.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.499)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.121)
_Hajiotsu_ (Ch.32) *[/Complete]*
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.541)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.35)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.34)
_ReLife_ (Ch.142)
_Renai Boukon_ (Ch.39)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.185)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.453)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 31, 2016)

Baby Steps 271
Fire Brigade of Flames 044
Uchuu Kyoudai 280
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 118-120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Eromanga Sensei_ (Ch.24-26)
_Hazuki Kanon wa Amakunai_ (Ch.7)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.19)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.24-25)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.34.7)
_Puchi Houndo_ (Ch.27)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.154)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 1, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 047
One Piece 838
Shokugeki no Soma 181


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 2, 2016)

Grand Blue 007
Haikyu!! 220
Toriko 385


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.271)
_Big Order_ (Ch.44)
_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.26)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.122)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.69)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.26)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki desu ka?_ (Ch.24)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.220)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.155)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.216)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.105)
_Hazuki Kanon wa Amakunai._ (Ch.8)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.22)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.31) *[/Complete]*
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.35)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.25)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.181)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.102)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 3, 2016)

Trinity Wonder 026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.13)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.76)
_Hajimete No Gal_ (Ch.17-18)
_Maken-ki_ (Ch.77)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.91-92)
_Pastel_ (Ch.142)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.40-43)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.156)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.156)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 4, 2016)

3-gatsu no Lion 074-114
Hinomaru Zumou 096
Skip Beat 233-239


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 5, 2016)

Fairy Tail 500
Golden Kamui 066
Fire Brigade of Flames 045
Nanatsu no Taizai 190
Silver Spoon 117
Smokin' Parade 010
The Promised Neverland 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Gun-Ota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei shitara_ (Ch.1-12)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.22-27)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.20)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.96-100) *[/Complete]*
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.36)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.27)
_Puchi Hound_ (Ch.28)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl-senpai no Yume wo Minai _(Ch.1-3)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.91)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.77)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.34)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.157-158)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 6, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.14)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.542)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.28-56)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.28)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl-senpai no Yume wo Minai _(Ch.4)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.22)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.35)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 7, 2016)

Baby Steps 272
Daiya no A - Act II 048
Fire Brigade of Flames 046
Grand Blue 008
Kangoku Gakuen 227


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.500)
_Hazuki Kanon wa Amakunai._ (Ch.9-10)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.26.5)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.45)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.29)
_ReLife_ (Ch.143)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl-senpai no Yume wo Minai_ (Ch.5)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.36) *[/Complete]*
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.12.5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mai Ball_ (Ch.30)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.36)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.159-160)
_Yuragi Sou No YuunaSan_ (Ch.29)
_Yuusha Ga Shinda_ (Ch.65-66)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 8, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 421
Shokugeki no Soma 182
Toriko 386


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.272)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.80) *[/Complete]*
_Fukushuu Kyoushitsu_ (Ch.18)
_Kaimetsuou to 12-nin no Hoshi no Miko_ (Ch.5)
_Kanojo ni Naru Hi: Another_ (Ch.16)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.34)
_Saki_ (Ch.164)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl-senpai no Yume wo Minai_ (Ch.6)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.161)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 9, 2016)

Hinomaru Zumou 097-098
Purgatory Dead Roll 004
Shingeki no Kyojin 085
The Cradle of the Sea 012


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku No Hero Academia_ (Ch.106)
_Boruto_ (Ch.5)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.53)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.421)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.34.8-34.9)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.37)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.85)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.182)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.71)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.54)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.157)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.77)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.75-78)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.19)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.78-79)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.162)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 11, 2016)

Haikyu!! 221
Hajime no Ippo 1151
Kiss x Death 038
Magi 319
Sinbad 116
Trinity Wonder 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.15)
_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.217)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.123)
_Hazuki Kanon wa Amakunai._ (Ch.11)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.10.5)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.92)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.221)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.163)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 12, 2016)

Fairy Tail 501
Golden Kamui 067
Helck 076.2
Nanatsu no Taizai 191
The Promised Neverland 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.45)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.31)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 106
Hajime no Ippo 1152
Hinomaru Zumou 099


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.501)
_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.9)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.38)
_ReLife_ (Ch.144)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 049
Kangoku Gakuen 228
One Piece 839
Shokugeki no Soma 183
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 221-222


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hazuki Kanon wa Amakunai._ (Ch.12)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 15, 2016)

Shingeki no Kyojin - Ch 85


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2016)

Grand Blue 008.5
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 422
Kiss x Death 039
Toriko 387


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.124)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.222)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 16, 2016)

Grand Blue 009
Haikyu!! 222


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.16)
_Aho Girl_ (Ch.65-66)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.78)
_Fudatsuki no Kyouko-chan_ (Ch.15)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.146-148)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.32)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki desu ka?_ (Ch.25)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.39)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.103)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.158)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.164-165)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 17, 2016)

Fairy Tail 502
Golden Kamui 068-069
Nanatsu no Taizai 192


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 18, 2016)

The Promised Neverland 007
Trinity Wonder 028


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Happiness_ (Ch.20)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.422)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.34)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.93)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.57-58)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.80)
_Oniichan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.84)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl-senpai no Yume wo Minai_ (Ch.7)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.166-167)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 19, 2016)

Magi 220
The Cradle of the Sea 013


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.60)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.543)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.168)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ane no Onaka wo Fukuramaseru no wa Boku_ (Ch.1-4)
_GunXClover_ (Ch.46)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.31)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.33)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.40)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 21, 2016)

Baby Steps 273
Daiya no A - Act II 050
Grand Blue 010
Kuutei Dragons 001
One Piece 840
Onepunch-Man 102
Shokugeki no Soma 184
T.R.A.P. 038-040
Uchuu Kyoudai 281


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ane no Onaka wo Fukuramaseru no wa Boku_ (Ch.5-10)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.87)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.50)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.34)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.93-94)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.169-170)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 22, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 423
Major 2nd 025-026
Sahara the Flower Samurai 003
Toriko 388


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 23, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super 016
Haikyu!! 223
Trinity Wonder 029


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.82)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.273)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.37)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.76-77)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.81)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 24, 2016)

Silver Spoon 118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mai Ball_ (Ch.35)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.25-26)
_Osananajimi wa Onnanoko ni Naare_ (Ch.41) *[/Complete]*
_Pastel_ (Ch.143)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.171)
_Yuusha Ga Shinda_ (Ch.67-68)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.46)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.78)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.423)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.78)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.159)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.172-173)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 25, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 047
Hajime no Ippo 1153-1154


----------



## Saishin (Sep 25, 2016)

Berserk - Ch 43-45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.107-108)
_Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru_ (Ch.10-11)
_Saki_ (Ch.165)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.183-184)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.454)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 26, 2016)

Fairy Tail 503
Magi 321
Nanatsu no Taizai 193
Sinbad 117
Skip Beat! 240
The Promised Neverland 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.0-5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.79-83)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.503)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.44)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.6-9)
_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.10)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 28, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 108
Golden Kamui 070
Hinomaru-Zumou 100-101
Kangoku Gakuen 229
Love is Hard for Otaku 013
Platinum End 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2016)

*Today:*


_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.10-13)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.544)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 29, 2016)

CITY 001
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 424
Kings' Viking 001
One Piece 841
Red Sprite 001-006
Shokugeki no Soma 185
Toriko 389
Uratarou 000-002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.126)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.44)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.11)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl-senpai no Yume wo Minai_ (Ch.8)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.15)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.13)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.224)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.174-175)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.32)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.455)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 30, 2016)

Uratarou 003
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 223-224


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.109)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.14-20)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.176)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 1, 2016)

Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 051


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 2, 2016)

Grand Blue 011
Haikyu!! 224
Magi 322
Shokugeki no Soma Omake


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.79-80)
_Boku Girl_ (Ch.84-86)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.51)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.16)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.177)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.87)
_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.27)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.70)
_Mushoku Tensei: Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.26)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.185)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2016)

Fairy Tail 504
Nanatsu no Taizai 194
The Promised Neverland 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.21)
_Heroine Voice_ (Ch.1)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.35)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.95)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 5, 2016)

Baby Steps 274-275
Boku no Hero Academia 109
Golden Kamui 071
Helck 077.1
Kangoku Gakuen 230
Kings' Viking 002
One Piece 842
Red Sprite 007
Sinbad 118
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 225


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.47)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.22)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.60)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.54)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.46)
_ReLife_ (Ch.147)
_Seirei Tsukai no Blade Dance_ (Ch.38)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 6, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 051
Kiss x Death 040
Ookiku Furikabutte 130
Shokugeki no Soma 186


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2016)

*Today:*


_12 Beasts_ (Ch.18)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.504)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.23-26)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.21)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.37)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.17)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.178)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.87)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.274-275)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.81)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.110)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.27-33)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.61)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.127)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.545)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.38)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.72)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.18)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.225)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 7, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 425


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 8, 2016)

Fairy Tail 505
Haikyu!! 225
Nanatsu no Taizai 195
UQ Holder! 129


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.34-38)
_Fudatsuki no Kyouko-chan_ (Ch.16)
_Shinazu no Ryouken_ (Ch.29)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.186)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.179-180)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2016)

Golden Kamui 072
Kuutei Dragons 002
Magi 323
Nisekoi Omake
Shingeki no Kyojin 086
Toriko 390


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2016)

*Today:*


_Cahe Tantei-bu_ (Ch.36)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.33)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.28)
_Magika no Kenshi to Basileus_ (Ch.32)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.39)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.86)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.82)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.96)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.104)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.181)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ane no Onaka wo Fukuramaseru no wa Boku_ (Ch.11)
_Big Order_ (Ch.48)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.505)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.19)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.129)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.32)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.160)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.182)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 10, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 110
Grand Blue 012
Hinomaru-Zumou 102
T.R.A.P. 041-043


----------



## Saishin (Oct 10, 2016)

Berserk - Ch 46
Karakuri Circus - Ch 34-36
Drifters - Ch 50-52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.39)
_Heroine Voice_ (Ch.2-3.2)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.36)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.229.5)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.186)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 11, 2016)

Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 006
Onepunch-Man 103
The Promised Neverland 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2016)

*Today:*


_12 Beast_ (Ch.19)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.40)
_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.63)
_Heroine Voice_ (Ch.4-9)
_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.23)
_ReLife_ (Ch.148)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.88)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.48-49)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.81-84)
_Saki_ (Ch.166)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 13, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 052
Kangoku Gakuen 231
Platina End 012
Red Sprite 008
Uratarou 005
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 226


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hare Kon_ (Ch.60)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.16)
_Love Rush!_ (Ch.1-4)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki desu ka?_ (Ch.26)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 14, 2016)

Dungeon Meshi 028
Shokugeki no Soma 187
Toriko 391
Trinity Wonder 030


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2016)

Horimiya - All current chapters
Darwin Game - All current chapters


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 426
Kings' Viking 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.67-68)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.82)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.128)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.149)
_Love Rush!_ (Ch.5-7)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.40)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin Majo_ (Ch.226)


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 15, 2016)

_Boku no Hero Academia_ [ Ch. 054 - 057 ]


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 16, 2016)

Dungeon Meshi 021.5
Grand Blue 012.5-013
Hajime no Ippo 1155
Uchuu Kyoudai 282-283
Uratarou 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fujiyama-san wa Shishunki_ (Ch.64-65)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.61)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.187)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 16, 2016)

Renai Boukun - All current chapters

Soul Catcher(S) - All current chapters


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 16, 2016)

_Boku no Hero Academia_ [ Ch. 058-063 ]
_Shuumatsu no Harem_ [ Ch. 01-02 ]


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2016)

Haikyu!! 226


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mai Ball_ (Ch.41)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.12)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.93)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.161)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2016)

Fairy Tail 506
Magi 324
Nanatsu no Taizai 196
Sinbad 119


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 17, 2016)

*World's End Harem* ( _Shuumatsu no Harem_, 終末のハーレム )

*Chapter 3:* _Five Billion!_ [ 2/5 ]
*Chapter 4:* _The First Man!_ [ 3/5 ]
*My Hero Academy* ( _Boku no Hero Academia_, 僕のヒーローアカデミア )

*Chapter 64:* _Challenges Assigned!_ [ 4/5 ]
*Chapter 65:* _Walls!_ [ 5/5 ]
*Chapter 66:* _Midoriya's Class Observational Record!_ [ 2/5 ]


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 111
Hinomaru-Zumou 103
T.R.A.P. 044
The Promised Neverland 11
Uratarou 007-008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2016)

*Today:*


_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.111)
_Cahe Detective Club_ (Ch.37)
_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.61)
_Happiness_ (Ch.21)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.546)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.20)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.33)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.95-96)
_Nana Maru San Batsu - 7o3x_ (Ch.37)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.24)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.12)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.117-118)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.97)
Worlds End Harem (Ch.11)


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 18, 2016)

* Red Blood Red Legacy* ( _Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_, 赤赫血物語 )

*Chapter 8:* _Blood #8!_ [ 3/5 ]
*Chapter 9:* _Blood #9!_ [ 1/5 ]
*Chapter 10:* _Blood #10!_ [ 4/5 ]
*My Hero Academy* ( _Boku no Hero Academia_, 僕のヒーローアカデミア )

*Chapter 67:* _Scratching the Veneer!_ [ 4/5 ]
*Chapter 68:* _ENCOUNTER!_ [ 2/5 ]


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2016)

Baby Steps 276
Uratarou 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.20)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.506)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.85) *[/Complete]*
_ReLife_ (Ch.149)
_Shinozaki-san Ki wo Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.38)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.96)


----------



## Roman (Oct 19, 2016)

Tokyo ESP. I'm glad I picked this up again tbh. Rinka is bae.


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 19, 2016)

*World's End Harem* ( _Shuumatsu no Harem_, 終末のハーレム )

*Chapter 5:* _Clue!_ [ 2/5 ]
*Chapter 5.5:* _Shameless Fanservice_ [ 2/5 ]
*Chapter 6:* _Decision!_ [ 2/5 ]
*Chapter 7:* _Two Women!_ [ 3/5 ]
*Chapter 8:* _Lost Person!_ [ 1/5 ]
*Chapter 9:* _Disparity!_ [ 2/5 ]
*Chapter 10:* _The Deal!_ [ 3/5 ]
*Chapter 11:* _Global Announcement!_ [ 3/5 ]


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 053
Golden Kamui 073
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 427
Kiss x Death 041
One Piece 843
Red Sprite 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.89)
_Trinity Seven_ (Ch.59-60)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.183)


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 20, 2016)

Latest chapters of One Piece and My Hero Academia.


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 21, 2016)

*Keijo!!!!!!!!* ( 競女!!!!!!!! )

*Chapter 1:* _My Career Choice!_ [ 2/5 ]
*Chapter 2:* _Unexpected Customers!_ [ 4/5 ]
*Chapter 3:* _The Application!_ [ 3/5 ]


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2016)

Shokugeki no Soma 188
Toriko 392
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 227


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.276)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.62)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.83)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.184)


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 21, 2016)

Okay,  got a good small binge going for Keijo today,  so no way am I doing my usual format for it all. Too much work, so simpler format it is:

_Keijo!!!!!!!!_  ( Ch. 04-20 )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.112)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.129)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.547)
_Love Rush!_ (Ch.8-9)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.36)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.227)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.185)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.35)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.456)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 22, 2016)

Skip Beat 241


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 23, 2016)

_Keijo!!!!!!!!_  ( Ch. 21-30 )


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2016)

Helck 077.2
Kings' Viking 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.83)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.52)
_Pastel_ (Ch.144)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.188)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.105)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.186)


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 23, 2016)

_Keijo!!!!!!!!_  ( Ch. 31-95 )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.548)
_Okusan_ (Ch.33)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.162)
_Yaoguia Mingdan_ (Ch.187)


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 24, 2016)

Read two OP chapters in volume 50. (490-491 i believe)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2016)

Fairy Tail 507
Hana Samurai no Sahara 004
Nanatsu no Taizai 197
The Promised Neverland 012
Uratarou 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.16-17)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.42)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.98)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 112
Uratarou 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.507)
_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.20)
_Relife_ (Ch.150)


----------



## Saishin (Oct 26, 2016)

Kingdom - Ch 491-494
Shingeki no Kyojin - Ch 86


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 054


----------



## Saishin (Oct 26, 2016)

Drifters - ch 53-55
Berserk - ch 47-49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hachi Ichi _(Ch.41)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 27, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 428
One Piece 844
Origin 001-006
Red Sprite 010
Shokugeki no Soma 189


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 048
Toriko 393


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.115-121)
_12 Beast_ (Ch.21)
_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.90)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.188-190)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_3-gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.122-126)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.113)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.63)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.189)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 30, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 049
Golden Kamui 074
Kangoku Gakuen 232
Magi 325
Sinbad 120-121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2016)

*Today:*


_Black Clover_ (Ch.84)
_Cahe Tantei-bu_ (Ch.38)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.43-44)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.191)


----------



## Saishin (Oct 30, 2016)

Drifters - ch 56-62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.91)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.62)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_  (Ch.45)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.45-48)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.163)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.192)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2016)

Fairy Tail 508
Grand Blue 014
Kiss x Death 042
Nanatsu no Taizai 198
The Promised Neverland 013


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 1, 2016)

Kings' Viking 005
Origin 007
Uratarou 012


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.20-21)
_Heroine Voice_ (Ch.10)
_Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru_ (Ch.12)
_Kyou no Kerberos_ (Ch.38)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.49)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.99)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.508)
_Magi-Tsuki_ (Ch.60-61)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.50)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.26)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.27-28)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.12)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.228)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 2, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 113
Daiya no A - Act II 055
Kangoku Gakuen 233
One Piece 845
Toriko 394
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 228-229


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 3, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 114
Hinomaru-Zumou 104-105
Red Sprite 011
Shokugeki no Soma 190
Uchuu Kyoudai 284


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.41-44)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.64)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.193)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 4, 2016)

Again!! 101
Birdmen 027


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 5, 2016)

Smokin Parade 010.2
Uratarou 013


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.114)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.130)
_Love Rush!_ (Ch.10-11)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.51)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.229)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.194)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.81)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akaaka to Shita Chi no Monogatari_ (Ch.92)
_Mayonaka no X Giten_ (Ch.23)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.190)
_World Trigger_ (Ch.164)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.195)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 6, 2016)

Grand Blue 015
Haikyu!! 227-228
Hajime no Ippo 1156-1157
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 429
Silver Spoon 119-120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.85)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.29)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.106)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.196)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.82)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.28)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.22)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.19)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.33)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.197)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 7, 2016)

3-gatsu no Lion 115-126
Fairy Tail 509
Golden Kamui 075
Magi 326
Origin 008
Sinbad 121
The Promised Neverland 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2016)

*Today:*


_Akame-Ga-Kiru_ (Ch.75-76)
_Boku to Rune to Aoarashi_ (Ch.1-15)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.424-429)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.24)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.119-120)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.100)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super 017
Fire Brigade of Flames 050
Hajime no Ippo 1158
Noboru Kotera-san 004-007
UQ Holder 130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ao No Exorcist_ (Ch.83-84)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.509)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.71)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.47)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.97-98)
_ReLife_ (Ch.151)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.457)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 9, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 056
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 052
Shingeki no Kyojin 087
The Cradle of the Sea 014
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 230


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2016)

*Today:*


_Okusan_ (Ch.34)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki desu ka?_ (Ch.27)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.130)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.198-199)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.83)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.38)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2016)

Red Sprite 012
Shokugeki no Soma 191
The Cradle of the Sea 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2016)

*Today:*


_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.29)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.131)
_Gun-Ota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei shitara_ (Ch.13)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.65)
_Love Rush!_ (Ch.12)
_Mayonaka no X Giten_ (Ch.24)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki desu ka?_ (Ch.28-30)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.29)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.87)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.73)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.230)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 430
Kings' Viking 006
Toriko 395


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 12, 2016)

Magi 327
T.R.A.P. 045-046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.86)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.115)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.18)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.24)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.52)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.191)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Iris Zero_ (Ch.36)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.430)
_Okusan_ (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 13, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 051
Hajime no Ippo 1159-1160


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 13, 2016)

Boku no hero Academia ( chapter 27 - 36 )


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2016)

Dungeon Meshi 029
Fairy Tail 510
Grand Blue 016
Nanatsu no Taizai 199
The Promised Neverland 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.52-54)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.25)
_Takane no Hana nara Ochitekoi!!_ (Ch.1-4)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.101)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.200)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.69)
_Ame Nochi Hare (Bikke)_(Ch.27)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.17)
_Happiness (OSHIMI Shuzo)_ (Ch.22)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.55)
_Takane no Hana nara Ochitekoi!!_ (Ch.5-7)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.29)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.201)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.510)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.45-51)
_Freezing_ (Ch.208-209)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.39)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 16, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 115
Daiya no A - Act II 057
Fire Brigade of Flames 052
Kings Viking 007
Magi 328
Onepunch-Man 068
Platina End 013


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.93)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku o!_ (Ch.19)
_Musunde-Hiraite_ (Ch.40.1)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.13)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.202-203)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 17, 2016)

Golden Kamui 076
Hinomaru-Zumou 106
One Piece 846
Origin 009
Shokugeki no Soma 192
Toriko 396


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Love Rush!_ (Ch.13)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.37)
_Netsuzou Trap - NTR_ (Ch.1-7)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.79-80)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.84)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2016)

Red Sprite 013


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2016)

Fairy Tail 511
Helck 078
Uratarou 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.22)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.116)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.52)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.132)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.66)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.56)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.192)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.107)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.231)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.204-205)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 20, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 053
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 431
Nanatsu no Taizai 200
Skip Beat! 242


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2016)

*Today:*
_
Aho Girl_ (Ch.70)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.87)
_Boruto_ (Ch.7)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 21, 2016)

Grand Blue 017
The Promised Neverland 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.27)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.511)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.21)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.51)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.57)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.206-207)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.459)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 22, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 116
Demon's Plan 001
Origin 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2016)

*Today:*


_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.63)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.53)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.431)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.58)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.13)
_The Vanisher King and his 12 Starlight Maidens_ (Ch.6.1)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.102)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 23, 2016)

Kangoku Gakuen 234
Magi 328
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 231-232


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2016)

*Today:*

_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.24-25)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.85-89)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.40)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 24, 2016)

Demon's Plan 002
Dragon Ball Super 018
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 432
One Piece 847
Red Sprite 014
Shokugeki no Soma 193


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2016)

*Today:*


_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.94)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.549)
_Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.79-83)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.34)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.133)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.59-60)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame naraba_ (Ch.1-4)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.232)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 25, 2016)

Kings' Viking 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.117)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.55-56)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.432)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.61)
_ReLife_ (Ch.152)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.193)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 26, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 054
Onepunch Man 068.2
Purgatory Dead Roll 005
Uratarou 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.88)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.62)
_ReLife_ (Ch.153)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 27, 2016)

Golden Kamui 077
Grand Blue 018
Kangoku Gakuen 235
Kuutei Dragons 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2016)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.88)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.54)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.103)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 28, 2016)

Fairy Tail 512
Fire Brigade of Flames 055
Hinomaru-Zumou 107
Magi 329
Nanatsu no Taizai 201
The Promised Neverland 017


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 29, 2016)

Bambi to Dhole - all chapters
HoriMiya - 72
Noragami - All recent chapters


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.550)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.99-102)
_Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru_ (Ch.13)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.37)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.35)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.14.1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2016)

*Today:*


_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.28)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.512)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.55)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.72)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.37)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.62)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.195)
_ReLife_ (Ch.154)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.39)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.13)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.208)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.41)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.69-75)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 058
Hajime no Ippo 1161-1163
Kiss x Death 043-044
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 233


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 1, 2016)

Demon's Plan 003
Kangoku Gakuen 236
One Piece 848
Origin 011
Shokugeki no Soma 194


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2016)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.67)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.209)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.134)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.45)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.233)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.210)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 2, 2016)

Fire Brigade of Flames 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.118)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.19)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.48)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.194)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.84)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 433
Kings' Viking 009


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 4, 2016)

Uratarou 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2016)

*Today:
*
_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.1-5)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.89)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.56)
_Gate - Thus the JSDF Fought There_ (Ch.59-60)
_Saki_ (Ch.167)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.108)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.211)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 5, 2016)

Fairy Tail 513
Grand Blue 019
Golden Kamui 078
Magi 330
Nanatsu no Taizai Side Story
Sinbad 123
The Promised Neverland 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2016)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kiru!_ (Ch.77)
_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.6-10)
_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.1-7)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.1-14)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.551)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.46)
_Mai Ball! _(Ch.63-66)
_Mayonaka no X Giten_ (Ch.25)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.34)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.212)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2016)

Again!! 102-103
Birdmen 028
Boku no Hero Academia 117-118
Platina End 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.11-15)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.85)
_FateKaleid Liner Prisma Illya Drei!_ (Ch.46)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.28-30)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.433)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.99-100)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.53) *[/Complete]*
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Ch.1-15)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.104)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.513)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.23)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.196)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki_ (Ch.25)
_ReLife_ (Ch.155)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai_ (Ch.9)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.38)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.74)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 059
Kiss x Death 045


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 8, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 434
One Piece 849
Shokugeki no Soma 195
Uchuu Kyoudai 285-286


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2016)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.101-103)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.71.5)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.67)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.14)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.213-214)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.97)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.95)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.135)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.1-9)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.68)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.85)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.39)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.215)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2016)

Kangoku Gakuen 237
Shingeki no Kyojin 088


----------



## Rai (Dec 9, 2016)

Death Note Vol.11-12


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2016)

Birdmen 029
Bonnouji 001-012
Demon's Plan 004
Hinomaru-Zumou 108
Onepunch-Man 069
UQ Holder! 131


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2016)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.119)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.552)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.434)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.69)
_Okusan_ (Ch.37)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.88)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.195)
_Trinity Seven 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.61)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.85)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 11, 2016)

Helck 079.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.28)
_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.16-20)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.90)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.22) *[/Complete]*
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.216-217)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2016)

*Today:*

_Criminale!_ (1-12)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.15)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.131)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2016)

Birdmen 030
Fairy Tail 514
Grand Blue 020
Nanatsu no Taizai Side Story 2
The Promised Neverland 019
Uratarou 017
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 234


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2016)

*Today:*

_Criminale!_ (Ch.13-27)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.70-71)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.28)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.23)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.14.2)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.234)
_Yuki ni Tsubasa_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2016)

Bonnouji 013-035
Drifters 063
Golden Kamui 079


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.514)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.22)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.26)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.34)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.197)
_ReLife_ (Ch.156)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai_ (Ch.10)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.105)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.43)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 14, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 060
Dungeon Meshi 030
Fire Brigade of Flames 057
Hinomaru-Zumou 109-110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2016)

*Today:*


_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.0-6)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 15, 2016)

Birdmen 031
Origin 012
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 235


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2016)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.16)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.64)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.57)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.553)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.72-73)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.218-219)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.76-77)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2016)

Birdmen 032
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 053


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 16, 2016)

Dokgo: Rewind

A delinquent webtoon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2016)

*Today:*


_Criminale!_ (Ch.28)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.136)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.74)
_Sui Youbi_ (Ch.23)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.235)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.220)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.86)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.78-79)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.460)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 17, 2016)

The Cradle of the Sea 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.96)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.29)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.23)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.59)
_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.25)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.59-60) *[/Complete]*
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.75)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.221-222)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2016)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 435


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2016)

*Today:*

_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.7)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.38)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.25)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.187) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 19, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academia 119
Grand Blue 021
Haikyu!! 229-234
Hinomaru-Zumou 111-115


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2016)

Baby Steps 277-278
Dragon Ball Super 019
Golden Kamui 080
Hajime no Ippo 1164


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2016)

*Today:*

_
Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.65)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.435)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.76)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.40)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.36)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.108.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2016)

Kiss x Death 046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2016)

*Today:*

_ReLife_ (Ch.157)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Ch.17)
_Sougou Tovarisch_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2016)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.277-278)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.515)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.40-42)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.17-18)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.223)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.79.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 22, 2016)

Birdmen 033
Demon's Plan 005
Haikyu!! 235
One Piece 850
Shokugeki no Soma 196


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 23, 2016)

Helck 079.2
Onepunch Man 070


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Dec 23, 2016)

Today:

Shokugeki no Soma 196
BnHA 120
OP 850

I'm also starting to reread some old completed manga like Love Hina and Houshin Engi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2016)

*Today:*


_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.21-25+Special)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.86)
_Yuki ni Tsubasa_ (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2016)

Helck 080.1
Ookiku Furikabutte 131
Skip Beat! 243
Vento Aureo 001-006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.26-27)
_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.8)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.120)
_Boruto_ (Ch.8)
_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.21)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.196)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.224)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.87)


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Dec 24, 2016)

Gun X Clover 1-46
Dead Tube 1
Magico 1
Houshin Engi 120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2016)

*Today:*


_Black Clover_ (Ch.91)
_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.30)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.17)
_Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.84)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.20)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.49)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.225)
_Yuricam - Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2016)

Grand Blue 021.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2016)

*Today:*

_Iris Zero_ (Ch.38)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.77)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.1-8)
_ReLife_ (Ch.158)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.227)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2016)

Fairy Tail 515
Helck 081
Kangoku Gakuen 238
Magi 331
Nanatsu no Taizai Side Story 3
Sinbad 124
The Promised Neverland 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2016)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.71)
_Criminale!_ (Ch.29)
_Happiness (OSHIMI Shuzo)_ (Ch.23)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.60)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.53)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.31)
_Kyou no Kerberos_ (Ch.39)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.198)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.101-102)
_Okusan_ (Ch.38-39)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.37)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2016)

*Today:*
_
Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.97)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.83)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.8)
_Pastel_ (Ch.145)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Ch.18)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.228)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.44)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 28, 2016)

Kiss x Death 047
Vento Aureo 007-015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2016)

*Today:*

_Cahe Detective Club_ (Ch.39)
_Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer_ (Ch.1-6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.516)
_Hare Kon_ (Ch.68)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.9)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Ch.9.5)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.41)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.78)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.229)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 29, 2016)

Daiya no A - Act II 061
Demon's Plan 006
Haikyu!! 236
Helck 082.1
One Piece 851
Shokugeki no Soma 197


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2016)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.137)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.63)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.230)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2016)

*Today:*

_Ane no Onaka o Fukuramaseru wa Boku_ (Ch.12)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.92)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.121)
_FateKaleid Liner Prisma Illya Drei!_ (Ch.47)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.103)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.35)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.89)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.197)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.231)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.88)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.18)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.554)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 1, 2017)

Kangoku Gakuen 239
The Promised Neverland Extra


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2017)

Helck 083


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.106)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.232)
_Yuki ni Tsubasa_ (Ch.6-9)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 3, 2017)

Kings' Viking 010
Uratarou 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.104)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame naraba_ (Ch.6)
_Sensei Lock On!_ (Ch.0-8)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 4, 2017)

Baby Steps 279
Boku no Hero Academia 120
Golden Kamui 081
Kings' Viking 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.26)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.47)
_Okusan_ (Ch.40)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.81-82)
_ReLife_ (Ch.159)
_Sensei Lock On!_ (Ch.9-17)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.233)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo 1165-1166
Helck 084.1
Kiss x Death 048
Origin 013-014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobareteimasu_ (Ch.8)
_Nozomi to Kimio_ (Ch.30)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.234)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.98)
_Ane no Onaka o Fukuramaseru wa Boku_ (Ch.13)
_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.28)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.279)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.24)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.235)


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 7, 2017)

_God of High School_ (Chs. 291-292)_...
LESSA 2: Crimson Knight _(Ch. 77)...
_Siren's Lament _(Chs. 43-44)...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Horimiya_ (Ch.73)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.42)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.236)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.89)
_Yuki ni Tsubasa_ (Ch.10-13)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 7, 2017)

Fairy Tail 516
Helck 085.1
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 436
Tomodachi Game 010
Uchuu Kyoudai 287
UQ Holder! 132
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 236


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.32)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.200)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki - Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.26)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.75)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 8, 2017)

Grand Blue 022
Vento Aureo 016-024


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 9, 2017)

Fairy Tail 516
Hinomaru-Zumou 116-117
Shingeki no Kyojin 089
Tomodachi Game 011
Uratarou 019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku Girl_ (Ch.88-93)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.436)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.107)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.132)
_Witch Craft Works Chapter_ (Ch.54.5)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.236)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.237)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.14)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2017)

*Today:*


_Boku Girl_ (Ch.94-107) *[/Complete]*
_Gate - Thus the JSDF Fought There_ (Ch.61)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.39)
_Okusan_ (Ch.41)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.461)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 10, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2017)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kiru!_ (Ch.78) *[/Complete]*
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.86)
_Happiness (OSHIMI Shuzo)_ (Ch.24)
_Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru_ (Ch.14)
_ReLife_ (Ch.160)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Ch.19)
_Saki_ (Ch.168)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.55)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.16.1)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.462)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 11, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 062
Magi 332-333
Sinbad 125-128
Tomodachi Game 012


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 12, 2017)

Demon's Plan 007
Haikyu!! 237
One Piece 852
Shokugeki no Soma 198
Trinity Wonder 031-034


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_ReLife_ (Ch.161)
_Sui Youbi_ (Ch.24)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.56)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.238-239)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 13, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 122
Golden Kamui 082
Kings' Viking 012
Kiss x Death 048.5
Vento Aureo 025-33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2017)

*Today:*


_Gate - Thus the JSDF Fought There_ (Ch.60.5)
_Hare-Kon_ (Ch.69)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.240)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 14, 2017)

Ballroom e Youkoso 043
Onepunch-Man 070.2
Tomodachi Game 013


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2017)

*Today:*


_Black Clover_ (Ch.93)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.122)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.19)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.198)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga_ (Ch.90)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.138)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.9.5)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.242)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 15, 2017)

Fairy Tail 517


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2017)

*Today:*


_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.43)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.517)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.201)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.41)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.14)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.237)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.463)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 16, 2017)

Grand Blue 023
Nanatsu no Taizai 202
The Promised Neverland 021-022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demons Dededededestruction_ (Ch.41)
_Hajimete no Gal _(Ch.24)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.555)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.38)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.108)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 17, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 058
Uratarou 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_ReLife_ (Ch.162)
_Sensei Lock On!_ (Ch.18)
_Sui Youbi_ (Ch.25)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.14)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.243)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.46)


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 18, 2017)

_Unbalance Triangle _(Chs 50-52)
_Aflame Inferno _(Chs 22-30)
_Red Storm _(Ch 226)
_Noblesse _(Ch 444)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 18, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 063
Fire Brigade of Flames 059


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.25)
_Enen no Shouboutai_ (Ch.58)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuk_u (Ch.85-91)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 19, 2017)

D. Grayman 224
Demon's Plan 008
Haikyu!! 238
Shokugeki no Soma 199


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.59)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.70)
_Mayonaka no X Giten_ (Ch.26)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.43)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.94)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.244)


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm on like chapter 24 of Tokyo ghoul  shits nice.


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 20, 2017)

Vento Aureo 034-042
Uchuu Kyoudai 288
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 237-238


----------



## Da Lurka (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyone have a site i could read Nathan
Märchen embodiment of tales?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.99)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.94)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.123)
_Criminale!_ (Ch.30)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.20)
_Fate/Extra_ (Ch.1-3)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.199)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.245)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.80)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 21, 2017)

Black Torch 001


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 22, 2017)

Drifters 064
Fairy Tail 518
Nanatsu no Taizai 203


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.224)
_Fate/Extra_ (Ch.4-6)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.139)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.556)
_Kaimetsuou to 12-nin no Hoshi no Miko_ (Ch.6.2)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.87)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.95)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.35)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.238)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.246)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2017)

Grand Blue 024
Kiss x Death 049
Skip Beat! 244
The Promised Neverland 023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.518)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.0-6)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.52)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.109)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.109)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.247)
_Yuki ni Tsubasa_ (Ch.14)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 24, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super 020
Kangoku Gakuen 240


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.30)
_Fate Extra_ (Ch.7-8)
_Gun-Ota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei shitara_ (Ch.14)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.17)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.29)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 25, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 123
Daiya no A - Act II 064
Golden Kamui 083
Helck 086.1
Uratarou 021
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 239


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.22)
_ReLife_ (Ch.163)
_Takane no Hana nara Ochitekoi!!_ (Ch.8)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.16.2)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.248)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 26, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 124
Hinomaru-Zumou 118
One Piece 853
Shokugeki no Soma 200


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.100)
_Fate/Extra_ (Ch.9-10)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.42)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.74)
_Okusan_ (Ch.42)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.249)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 27, 2017)

Haikyu!! 239
Helck 086.2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_KissXSis_ (Ch.105)
_Saki_ (Ch.169)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.15)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.239)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 28, 2017)

Demon's Plan 009
Nanatsu no Taizai 204


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.95)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.124)
_Fate Extra_ (Ch.11)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.557)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Ch.20)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.40)
_Shokugeki no Souma_ (Ch.200)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.250)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 29, 2017)

Birdmen 034-035
Fairy Tail 519
Platinum End 015
Uratarou 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto_ (Ch.9)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.519)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.25)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.33)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.26)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.251-252)


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 29, 2017)

Fairy Tail 519 

I regret everything


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.140)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.103)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl-senpai no Yume wo Minai_ (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 30, 2017)

The Promised Neverland 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demons Dededededestruction_ (Ch.42)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.21)
_Kyou no Kerberos_ (Ch.40)
_Okusan_ (Ch.43)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.15)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.110)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 31, 2017)

Grand Blue 025
Hajime no Ippo 1167-1168
Onepunch-Man 071
Tomodachi Game 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_ReLife_ (Ch.164)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.16)
_Yuragisou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.48)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 1, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 065
Helck 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer_ (Ch.7)
_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.66)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.18)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.71)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.31)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.64)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.253-254)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 2, 2017)

Feng Shen Ji;  ch1-38


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 2, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 125
Demon's Plan 010
Haikyu!! 240
One Piece 854
Shokugeki no Soma 201


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate Extra_ (Ch.11.5-11.6)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.79)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.240)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.98)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 3, 2017)

Feng Shen Ji ch 39 - 71


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 3, 2017)

Golden Kamui 084
Kings' Viking 013
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 240


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 4, 2017)

Feng Shen Ji 72- 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.96)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.125)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.57)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.201)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.96)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.20)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.255)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 5, 2017)

Fairy Tail 521
Grand Blue 026
Nanatsu no Taizai 205
Trinity Wonder 035
Vento Aureo 043-051


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.22)
_Fate Extra_ (Ch.12)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.50)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.25)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.110)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.256-257)


----------



## ho11ow (Feb 5, 2017)

BTTH 185
Combat Continent II 93
NNT 205
Kingdom 505


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2017)

Feng Shen Ji ;   ch84-102


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 6, 2017)

Origin 015
The Promised Neverland 025
Uratarou 023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.520)
_FateKaleid Liner Prisma Illya Drei!_ (Ch.48)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.203)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.111)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 6, 2017)

Feng Shen Ji 103-121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2017)

*Today:*


_Clockwork Planet_ (Ch.26-27)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.43)
_Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.92)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.204)
_Saki_ (Ch.170)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 7, 2017)

Kangoku Gakuen 241
Magi 334-336


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2017)

Feng Shen Ji ch122-182/end


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.87)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.58)
_ReLife_ (Ch.165)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.17)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.258)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 8, 2017)

Baby Steps 280
Daiya no A - Act II 066
Golden Kamui 085
Shingeki no Kyojin 090


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 9, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 126
Demon's Plan 011
Haikyu!! 241
One Piece 855
Shokugeki no Soma 202


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.72)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.90)


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 9, 2017)

Domestic na Kanojo (Chapter 54.5)

Immortal Regis (Complete)

Cavalier of the Abyss (1-11)

Black God (Complete)

Lilith's Cord (Complete)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 10, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 060
Helck 088.1
Onepunch-Man 072
Trinity Wonder 036


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.101)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.280)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.558)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.35)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku o!_ (Ch.20)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.88)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.76)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.259-260)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2017)

Kings' Viking 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.97)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.126)
_Kanojo wa Rokurokubi_ (Ch.22.1)
_Mission! School_ (Ch.28-29) *[/Complete]*
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.202)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.261)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2017)

Barakamon 081-093
Fire Brigade of Flames 061
Vento Aureo 052-060


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2017)

Kubera ch 163 - 200


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 12, 2017)

Ballroom e Youkoso 044
Fairy Tail 521
Nanatsu no Taizai 206


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demons Dededededestruction_ (Ch.43)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.23)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.60)
_Happiness_ (OSHIMI Shuzo) (Ch.25)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.78)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.112)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.262)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Daisuki desu!! Mahou Tenshi_ (Ch.1-4)
_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.67)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.521)
_Fate Apocrypha_ (Ch.0-2)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.61)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.47)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.18)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.38)
_Senpai, Sore Hitokuchi Kudasai!_ (Ch.1-20)
_Shishunki na Adam_ (Ch.23)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.464)


----------



## theRonin (Feb 13, 2017)

Breaker : New waves : Chapter 152


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 13, 2017)

Grand Blue 027
Hajime no Ippo 1169
Hinomaru-Zumou 119-121
Kiss x Death 050-051
Origin 016
The Promised Neverland 026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.44)
_Fate Apocrypha_ (Ch.3-9)
_Guarding_ (Ch.1-15)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.21)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.39.5)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.43)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 14, 2017)

Dungeon Meshi 031
Kangoku Gakuen 242
Origin 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.559)
_Kiss X Sis_ (Ch.106)
_Kyou no Kerberos_ (Ch.41)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.30)
_ReLife_ (Ch.166)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.97)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.50)


----------



## Saishin (Feb 15, 2017)

Re:Zero - A day in the capital - ch 6


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 15, 2017)

Black Torch 002
Daiya no A - Act II 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.9)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.24)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.73)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.1-5)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.19)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.7)
_Okusan_ (Ch.36)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.21)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.263)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 16, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 127
Demon's Plan 012
Fire Brigade of Flames 062-063
Haikyu!! 242
One Piece 856
Shokugeki no Soma 203


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.6-18)
_Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru_ (Ch.15)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.68.5 & 74)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 17, 2017)

Vento Aureo 061-069


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 18, 2017)

Unbalance Triangle: Ch. 54.2
The God of High School: Ch. 297
LESSA 2 - The Crimson Knight: Ch. 83


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 18, 2017)

Kuutei Dragons 004
We Can't Study 001-003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.23)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.98)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.127)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.84)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.62)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.61-62)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.203)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.75-76)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.265)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.91)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 19, 2017)

Fairy Tail 322-323
Helck 088.2
Major 2nd 027
Nanatsu no Taizai 207
UQ Holder 133
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 241-242


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.31)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.266)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2017)

Kubera ch100-120


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 20, 2017)

Kings' Viking 015
Demon Prince Poro's Diaries 001
Dragon Ball Super 021
Grand Blue 028
The Promised Neverland 027
Tomodachi Game 015
Uratarou 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Crimnale!_ (Ch.31)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.522-523)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.141-142)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.63)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.53)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.113)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.133)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.241-242)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.267)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.81-83)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2017)

Kubera s2; ch 121 -  145


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 21, 2017)

Kangoku Gakuen 243
Trinity Wonder 037


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kami-sama Drop_ (Ch.9-12)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.27)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.30)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.77-78)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 21, 2017)

Kubera s2; ch146- 176


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 22, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 068
Hajime no Ippo 1170
Skip Beat! 245
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 243


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare (Bikke)_ (Ch.29)
_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.31)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.205)
_ReLife_ (Ch.167)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.79-80)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.51)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.102)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.45)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.74)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.560)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.20)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.18)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.268-269)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 23, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 128
Haikyu!! 243
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 054
Onepunch-Man 073
Shokugeki no Soma 204
Umi no Cradle 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.144)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.39)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.18)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.36)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.243) *[/Complete]*
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.465)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2017)

Tower of God s2;  ch70-90


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 24, 2017)

Golden Kamui 086
Hungry Marie 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.99)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.128)
_Boruto_ (Ch.10)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku _(Ch.25)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.7)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.50.5)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.204)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.270-271)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.92)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 25, 2017)

Vento Aureo 070-079


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 26, 2017)

Fairy Tail 524
Grand Blue 028.5
Nanatsu no Taizai 208
Platinum End 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2017)

*Today*:

_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.81-82)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.272)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.524)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.26)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.71.6)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou _(Ch.36)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.79)
_Kaimetsuou to 12-nin no Hoshi no Miko_ (Ch.7.1)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.114)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 27, 2017)

Chi no Wadachi 001
Fire Brigade of Flames 064
Origin 018
The Promised Neverland 028
Uratarou 025


----------



## Blade (Feb 27, 2017)

Uratarou chapter 25


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 28, 2017)

Birdmen 036
Magi 337-339
Sinbad 129
Vento Aureo 079-097
We Can't Study 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Criminale!_ (Ch.32)
_Dead Dead Demons Dededededestruction_ (Ch.44)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.26)
_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.68)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki - Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.27)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.16)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.84)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.63-64)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.75)
_ReLife_ (Ch.168)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.273)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.52)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 1, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 069
Hajime no Ippo 1171


----------



## Blade (Mar 1, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo chapter 1171


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gun-Ota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei shitara_ (Ch.15)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.561)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.10)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 2, 2017)

Dr. Stone 001
Haikyu!! 244
Hinomaru-Zumou 122
Hungry Marie 002
One Piece 857
Uchuu Kyoudai 289-291


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.145)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.22)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.44)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.274)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.466-469)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 3, 2017)

Dungeon Meshi 028.5
Kiss x Death 052
Shokugeki no Soma 205
Vento Aureo 098-106


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 4, 2017)

Fairy Tail 525
Fire Brigade of Flames 065-066
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 437
Nanatsu no Taizai 209
Sinbad 130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.100)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.205)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.83-84)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.22)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.275-276)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 5, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 067
Grand Blue 029
Golden Kamui 087
Sinbad 131-132
We Can't Study 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.45)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.111)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.525)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.65-67)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.437)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.26)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.21)
_Okusan_ (Ch.44)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.27)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.77) *[/Complete]*
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.115)
_Trinity Seven 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.62)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.277)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 6, 2017)

Helck 089.1
Kiss x Death 053
Origin 019
The Promised Neverland 029


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.85-86)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gou-dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.16-19)
_ReLife_ (Ch.169)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.19)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.53)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 8, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 070
Helck 089.2
Hinomaru-Zumou 123
Shingeki no Kyojin 091


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aka Akatoretachi no Monogatari_ (Ch.103) *[/Complete]*
_Gou-dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.20-23)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.562)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.48)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.9-10)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.206)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni (Shomin Sample) _(Ch.56)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.31.5)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.278)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 9, 2017)

Baby Steps 281
Boku no Hero Academia 129
Dr. Stone 002
Haikyu!! 245
Hungry Marie 003
One Piece 858
Shokugeki no Soma 206


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.146)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.51-52)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.39)
_Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A_ (Ch.16)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.44)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.91)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.279)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 10, 2017)

Platina End 017
UQ Holder! 134
Uratarou 026


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 11, 2017)

Chi no Wadachi 002
Fire Brigade of Flames 068-069
Grand Blue 030


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.88)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.281)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.101)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.129)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.8)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.17)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.206)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.134)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.280)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.93)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 12, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 070
Kings' Viking 016
We Can't Study 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2017)

*Today:*
_
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.27)
_Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.93-96)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.10-11)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.39.5)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.281)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 12, 2017)

Zetsuen no Tempest, ch.24
Fairy Tail, ch.526


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Saki_ (Ch.171)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.116)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.282)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 13, 2017)

Ballroom e Youkoso 045
Fairy Tail 526
Kangoku Gakuen 244
Kiss x Death 054
Nanatsu no Taizai 210
Ookiku Furikabutte 132-133
The Promised Neverland 030


----------



## -Z- (Mar 13, 2017)

Fairy Tail 526
Nanatsu no Taizai 210
Kingdom 209


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.68-70)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.563)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.54)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.49)
_Maga Tsuki_ (Ch.65) *[/Complete]*
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.40)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.80)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 14, 2017)

Dungeon Meshi 032
Kangoku Gakuen 245


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.45)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.526)
_Gun x Clover_ (Ch.48)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.104-106)
_ReLife_ (Ch.170)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.283)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.54)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 15, 2017)

Chihayafaru, ch. 179


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 15, 2017)

One Piece 859
Dr. Stone 3
Jagaaaaan 6


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 15, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 130
Daiya no A - Act II 071
Downfall 001
Dr. Stone 003
Haikyu!! 246
One Piece 859
Shokugeki no Soma 207
Uratarou 027


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 15, 2017)

Ergo Proxy


----------



## -Z- (Mar 15, 2017)

My Hero Academia 130
One Piece 859
Shokugeki no Souma 207


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dead Dead Demons Dededededestruction_ (Ch.46)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.75)
_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 16, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo 1172
Love is Hard for Otaku 014
Robot x Laserbeam 001


----------



## -Z- (Mar 16, 2017)

Fairy Tail 527

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 17, 2017)

Fairy Tail, ch. 527


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.102)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.130)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.147)
_Happiness_ (Ch.26)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.23)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.50)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.39.6)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.207)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.284)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 17, 2017)

Fairy Tail 527
Fire Brigade of Flames 071
Nanatsu no Taizai 211


----------



## -Z- (Mar 18, 2017)

Nanatsu no Taizai 211


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 18, 2017)

Black Torch 003
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 438
The Promised Neverland 031


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.29)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.527)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.564)
_Its Difficult to Love an Otaku_ (Ch.14)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.41)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.285)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.94)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 19, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super 022
Grand Blue 031
Hinomaru-Zumou 124
Hungry Marie 004
Skip Beat! 246
Tomodachi Game 016
We Can't Study 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cyclops Shoujo Saipu_ (Ch.88-92)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.286)


----------



## -Z- (Mar 19, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super 22
Tokyo Ghoul:re 117
Gintama 627


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.10)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.28)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.71)
_Its Not My Fault That Im Not Popular!_ (Ch.112)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.438)
_Magic Book to Start from Zero_ (Ch.1-5)
_Saki_ (Ch.172)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.20)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.287)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.55)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2017)

Golden Kamui 088
Helck 090
Kings' Viking 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.24)
_Dead Dead Demons Dededededestruction_ (Ch.47)
_Gate - Thus the JSDF Fought There_ (Ch.62)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.11)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.107)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.117)
_Yuki ni Tsubasa_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 21, 2017)

Golden Kamui 089
Kangoku Gakuen 246
Magi 240


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.30)
_Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer_ (Ch.8)
_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.69)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.27)
_ReLife_ (Ch.171)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 22, 2017)

Birdmen 037-038
Handa-kun 019
Love is Hard for Otaku 015
Origin 020
Uratarou 028


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon Chapter_ (Ch.76)
_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.1-11)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (One-shot+ Ch.1-3)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.288)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 23, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 131
Dr. Stone 004
Haikyu!! 247
One Piece 860
Shokugeki no Soma 208


----------



## -Z- (Mar 23, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia - 131
Shokugeki no Soma - 208
One Piece - 860
Berserk - 348


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.148)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.64)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.12)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.54)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.32)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.8)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (4-9)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.15)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.289)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 24, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo 1173


----------



## -Z- (Mar 25, 2017)

Fairy Tail - 528
Vinland Saga - 137


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.103)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.131)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.59)
_Kaichou-kun no Shimobe_ (Ch.24) *[/Complete]*
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.208)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (5-24)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.290)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.95)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.22)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (Ch.25-28)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.291)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 26, 2017)

Fairy Tail 528
Grand Blue 032
Hinomaru-Zumou 125
Robot x Laserbeam 002


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 27, 2017)

Toriko & Goblin Slayer.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Cyclops Shoujo Saipu_ (Ch.93)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.528)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.6)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.60)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.118)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.23)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.292)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.85)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 27, 2017)

Chi no Wadachi 003
Hungry Marie 005
Kiss x Death 055
New Prince of Tennis 175-177
The Promised Neverland 032


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

Kingdom - 511


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 28, 2017)

Kangoku Gakuen 247
We Can't Study 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.49)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.77)


----------



## giantbiceps (Mar 28, 2017)

Kingdom Ch. 511


----------



## -Z- (Mar 28, 2017)

Prison School 247


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_ReLife_ (Ch.172)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.99)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.56)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 29, 2017)

Noragami, ch. 64-74


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 072


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.78)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.7-8)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.89)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.293)


----------



## -Z- (Mar 30, 2017)

One Piece 861


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 30, 2017)

Haikyu!! 248
Hajime no Ippo 1174
Helck 091.1
One Piece 861
Robot x Laserbeam 003
Shokugeki no Soma 209
Tomodachi Game 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.149)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.46)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.13)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.53)
_The Vanisher King and his 12 Starlight Maidens_ (Ch.7.2)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.294)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 31, 2017)

Uratarou 029


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 31, 2017)

Fairy Tail, ch. 529


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 1, 2017)

Fairy Tail 529
Fire Brigade of Flames 072
Kuutei Dragons 005
Nanatsu no Taizai 212
Origin 021
The Promised Neverland 033
Uchuu Kyoudai 292-293


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.104)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.132)
_Gun-Ota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei shitara_ (Ch.16)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.209)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.295)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.470)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto_ (Ch.11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.529)
_FateKaleid Liner Prisma Illya Drei!_ (Ch.50)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.72)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.46)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.296)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.96)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.42)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.119)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 3, 2017)

Dr. Stone 005
Hajime no Ippo 1175
Hinomaru Zumou 126
Love is Hard for Otaku 016
Onepunch-Man 073.5


----------



## giantbiceps (Apr 4, 2017)

Kingdom Ch.512


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Swap Swap_ (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 4, 2017)

Kangoku Gakuen 248
Magi 341-342
Onepunch-Man 073.2
Sailor Ace 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare (Bikke)_ (Ch.30)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.76)
_ReLife_ (Ch.173)
_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.12)
_To Love-Ru Darkness: Bangaihen_ (Ch.23)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.20)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.16)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.57)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 5, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 073
Golden Kamui 090
Hungry Marie 006
Uratarou 030
We Can't Study 009


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 6, 2017)

Angel Beats Heaven's door, ch. 1-21


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 6, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 132-133
Haikyu!! 249
Hinomaru-Zumou 126
Robot x Laserbeam 004
Shokugeki no Soma 210


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2017)

*Yesterday:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.150)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.79)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.565)
_Hoshino, Me wo Tsubutte._ (Ch.14)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.55)
_Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru_ (Ch.16-17)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.31)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.86-87)

*Today:*

_Himawari-san (SUGANO Manami)_ (Ch.32)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.92)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.90)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 7, 2017)

Shingeki no Kyojin 092
The Promised Neverland 034


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 8, 2017)

Arslan Senki 037-046
Fairy Tail 530
Nanatsu no Taizai 213
UQ Holder! 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.105)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.133)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.43)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.210)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.87-88)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.97)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 9, 2017)

Hinomaru-Zumou 127
Kiss x Death 056
Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.32)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.27)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.135)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.113)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 10, 2017)

Dr. Stone 006
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 439
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 055
Kings' Viking 019
Tomodachi Game 018
Uratarou 031


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2017)

Today:

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.530)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.120)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.19)
_Happiness_ (Ch.27)
_Kiss X Sis_ (Ch.108)
_Maken-ki_ (Ch.90)
_Saki_ (Ch.173)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 11, 2017)

Helck 091.2
Hungry Marie 007
Reiraku 001-002


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 12, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 074
We Can't Study 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_ReLife_ (Ch.174)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.89-92)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.58)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 13, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 134
Dr. Stone 007
Grand Blue 034
Haikyu!! 250
One Piece 862
Robot x Laserbeam 005
Shokugeki no Soma 211


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.80)
_Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.97)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.15)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.36-37)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.39)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.39.7)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 14, 2017)

Helck 092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.20-21)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.151)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.9)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.439)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 15, 2017)

Barakamon 094
Dungeon Meshi 033
Fairy Tail 531
Fire Brigade of Flames 073
Nanatsu no Taizai 214
The Promised Neverland 035


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.106)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.134)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.45-47) *[/Complete]*
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai_ (Ch.12)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.211)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.98)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Criminale!_ (Ch.33)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.40)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.88)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 16, 2017)

Ballroom e Youkoso 046
Fire Brigade of Flames 074
Hungry Marie 008
Kangoku Gakuen 249


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.531)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.73)
_Kyou no Kerberos_ (Ch.42)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.45)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Ch.21)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 17, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 075
Hajime no Ippo 1176
Magi 343-344
Platina End 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.46)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.74)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.121)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.97.5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.471)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 18, 2017)

Drifters 065
Helck 093
Love is Hard for an Otaku 017


----------



## Saishin (Apr 18, 2017)

Shingeki no Kyojin - Ch 90-92


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.31)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.75)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.12)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.37)
_ReLife_ (Ch.175)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.22)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (Ch.29)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.59)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 19, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.81)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.54)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.109)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki_ (Ch.28)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 20, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 135
Dr. Stone 008
Haikyu!! 251
Robot x Laserbeam 006
Umi no Cradle 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.85)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.152)
_Gate - Thus the JSDF Fought There_ (Ch.62.1)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.38)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 21, 2017)

One Piece 863
Shokugeki no Soma 212


----------



## Shiki (Apr 21, 2017)

Grand Blue Chapter 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 21, 2017)

Just finished re-reading FMA (for the first time since its end). Damn, it's still good.


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 22, 2017)

Baby Steps 282-283
Fire Brigade of Flames 076
Kings' Viking 020
Nanatsu no Taizai 215
Onepunch-Man 074
Origin 022-023
Skip Beat! 247
The Promised Neverland 036


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.107)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.135)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.65)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.16)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.18)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.212)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.114)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.21)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.89)
_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.11)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.282)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.150-155)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.39)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.55)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 23, 2017)

Fairy Tail 532-533
Golden Kamui 091
Hungry Marie 009
Magi 345


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Dr. Stone ch8


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 24, 2017)

Origin 024
Uratarou 032
We Can't Study 012


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.532)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.76)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.566)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.156)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.122)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.99)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 25, 2017)

Again!! 104
Birdmen 039
Dragon Ball Super 023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.24.5)
_Grand Blue_ (Ch.1-4)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.567)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame naraba_ (Ch.9)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.88.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 26, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 076
Helck 093.2
Magi 346


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_ReLife_ (Ch.176)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.104)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.82)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.39.5-40)
_Yuki ni Tsubasa_ (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 27, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo 1177-1178


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 28, 2017)

Fairy Tail 534
Fire Brigade of Flames 077
Kangoku Gakuen 250
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 440
Origin 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.20)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.81)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.473)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 29, 2017)

Black Torch 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.153)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 30, 2017)

Nanatsu no Taizai 216


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.534)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.47)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.440)


----------



## dhilonv (May 1, 2017)

Kangoku Gakuen 251
Shingeki no Kyojin 093
We Can't Study 012.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.77)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.29)
_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.70)
_FateKaleid Liner Prisma Illya Drei!_ (Ch.51)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.29)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.93)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.100)


----------



## dhilonv (May 2, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 136
Dr. Stone 008.5
Haikyu!! 252
Hinomaru-Zumou 128
Hungry Marie 009.5
Robot x Laserbeam 006.5
Shokugeki no Soma 213


----------



## MCTDread (May 2, 2017)

Just finished Gundam Wing Episode Zero


----------



## Baks (May 2, 2017)

One Piece 864
Souma 213


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2017)

Today:

_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.29)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.568) *[/Complete]*
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.13)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.107)
_ReLife_ (Ch.177)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.24)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.474)


----------



## dhilonv (May 3, 2017)

One Piece 864


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.108)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.136)
_Gate - Thus the JSDF Fought There_ (Ch.63)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.83)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.40)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.213)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (May 4, 2017)

Love is Hard for Otaku 017.5
The Promised Neverland 037


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.72)
_Boruto_ (Ch.12)
Happiness (OSHIMI Shuzo) (Ch.28)
_Shishunki na Adam_ (Ch.24)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.60)


----------



## dhilonv (May 5, 2017)

Golden Kamui 092
Magi 347


----------



## Saishin (May 5, 2017)

Hyoka - Vol 5-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.84)
_Himekishi ga Classmate! The Comic_ (Ch.10)
_Saki_ (Ch.174)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.17.5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.18.2)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.93)


----------



## Baks (May 8, 2017)

Baku no Hero Academia 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.85)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.55)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.123)


----------



## dhilonv (May 8, 2017)

Kings' Viking 021


----------



## dhilonv (May 9, 2017)

Dr. Stone 009
Robot x Laserbeam 007
Magi 348
UQ Holder! 136


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Apocalypse!?_ (Ch.24-25)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.94-94.5)


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

Noblesse 456-457


----------



## Baks (May 9, 2017)

Magi 348
Boku no Hero Academia 4-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.73)
_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.31)
_Hiyokoi Chapter_ (Ch.50-52.5)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.77)
_ReLife_ (Ch.178)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.41)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.23)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.101)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.61)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.89-90)


----------



## dhilonv (May 10, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 077
inomaru-Zumou 129


----------



## dhilonv (May 11, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 137
Dr. Stone 010
Haikyu!! 253
One Piece 865
Robot x Laserbeam 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka_ (Ch.71)
Hachi Ichi (Ch.48)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.86)
_Kaimetsuou to 12-nin no Hoshi no Miko_ (Ch.8.1)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.51)
_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.13)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.136)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.475)


----------



## dhilonv (May 12, 2017)

Grand Blue 035
Helck 094.1
Kuutei Dragons 006
Onepunch-Man 074.2
Shokugeki no Soma 214
The Promised Neverland 038
Uratarou 033


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.154)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.78)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2017)

Today:

_Black Clover_ (Ch.109)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.137)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.17-18)
_Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru_ (Ch.18)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.32)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.214)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.91.5)


----------



## dhilonv (May 14, 2017)

Dungeon Meshi 034
Fairy Tail 535
Hinomaru-Zumou 130
Nanatsu no Taizai 217


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.74)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.535)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.207)
_Okusan_ (Ch.45)


----------



## windmace123 (May 14, 2017)

Bleach heh


----------



## Aphrodite (May 14, 2017)

Skip beat : chapters 243 - 247


----------



## dhilonv (May 15, 2017)

We Can't Study 013


----------



## Baks (May 15, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 7-10


----------



## Nekochako (May 15, 2017)

Naruto Volume 69 (Chapters 658-668)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chikyuu no Houkago_ (Ch.33)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.86)
_Kyou no Kerberos_ (Ch.43-44)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.124)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.98)


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2017)

Helck 094.2
Kangoku Gakuen 252
New Prince of Tennis 178-180
We Can't Study 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kishuku Gakkou No Juliet_ (Ch.1-11)
_Kishuku Gakkou No Juliet_ (One Shot)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.95-96)


----------



## Nekochako (May 16, 2017)

Have read Naruto Volume 70-72, Naruto Seventh Hokage Gaiden and One Punch Man volume 1-7 since then.


----------



## Nekochako (May 16, 2017)

Have read up to One Punch Man chapter 65.


----------



## Nekochako (May 16, 2017)

One Punch Man Chapter 66-74.2


----------



## Baks (May 17, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 11-14


----------



## dhilonv (May 17, 2017)

Origin 026
Trinity Wonder 038


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.53)
_Kishuku Gakkou No Juliet_ (Ch.12-18)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.208)
_ReLife_ (Ch.179)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.218)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.87)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.23)
_To Love-Ru Darkness Bangahihen_ (Ch.24)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (Ch.30)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.38-39)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.22.2)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.62)


----------



## Nekochako (May 18, 2017)

One Piece Volume 18-25


----------



## Baks (May 18, 2017)

Souma 215
Boku no Hero Academia 15-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.219)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.155)
_Gun-Ota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei shitara_ (Ch.17)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.92)


----------



## Nekochako (May 19, 2017)

One Piece Volume 26-36


----------



## Baks (May 19, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 19-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.220)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.110)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.138)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.49-50)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.215)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2017)

_*Today:*

Fairy Tail_ (Ch.536)
_Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.98-99)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.82)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.115)


----------



## dhilonv (May 21, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 138
Daiya no A - Act II 078
Dr. Stone 011
Dragon Ball Chou 024
Fairy Tail 536
Golden Kamui 093
Haikyu!! 254
Nanatsu no Taizai 218
Robot x Laserbeam 009
Shokugeki no Soma 215
Skip Beat! 248
Uchuu Kyoudai 295
Uratarou 034


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kakegurui_ (Ch.1-2)
_Kishuku Gakkou No Juliet_ (Ch.19)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Ch.22-23)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.125)


----------



## dhilonv (May 22, 2017)

We Can't Study 015


----------



## dhilonv (May 23, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo 1179-1181
Hinomaru-Zumou 131
Kangoku Gakuen 253
The Promised Neverland 039
Uratarou 035


----------



## Courier Six (May 23, 2017)

Blood and Steel chapter 28.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Criminale!_ (Ch.34)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.21)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.3-4.5)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.110)
_Saki_ (Ch.175)


----------



## Saishin (May 23, 2017)

Enen no Shobotai (Fire Force) - Ch 1
Drifters - Ch 65
Re:Zero:A day in the capital - Ch 10-11 (completed)


----------



## dhilonv (May 24, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 079
Helck 095.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kakegurui_ (Ch.5-7)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.56)
_ReLife_ (Ch.180)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.10)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.57)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.63)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.12)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.8-9)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.33)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.19)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (May 25, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 139
Dr. Stone 012
Haikyu!! 255
One Piece 866
Robot x Laserbeam 010
Shokugeki no Soma 216


----------



## dhilonv (May 26, 2017)

Fairy Tail 537
Love is Hard for an Otaku 018
Nanatsu no Taizai 219
Onepunch-Man 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer_ (Ch.9)
_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.72)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.156)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.51)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.88)
_Nejimaki Seirei Senki - Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.29)
_Okusan_ (Ch.46)
_Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records_ (Ch.24)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Baks (May 27, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 23-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.111)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.139)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.32)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.216)


----------



## dhilonv (May 27, 2017)

Golden Kamui 094


----------



## Baks (May 28, 2017)

Berserk 350
Magi 349
Boku no Hero Academia 27-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.19-21)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.58)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.18)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.243.5)


----------



## dhilonv (May 28, 2017)

Hinomaru-Zumou 132
Kangoku Gakuen 254


----------



## dhilonv (May 29, 2017)

Again!! 105
Fire Brigade Of Flames 078
Hinomaru-Zumou 133
Origin 027
Platinum End 019
The Promised Neverland 040


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.537)


----------



## Baks (May 29, 2017)

Magi 350
Boku no Hero Academia 31-35


----------



## dhilonv (May 30, 2017)

Black Torch 005


----------



## Baks (May 30, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 36-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare (Bikke)_ (Ch.31-32)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.30)
_Fukushuu Kyoushitsu_ (Ch.19)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.54)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.41.1)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.126)


----------



## Saishin (May 30, 2017)

Berserk - Ch 64-66
Enen no Shobotai (Fire Force) - Ch 2-5


----------



## Baks (May 31, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 41-45


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.78)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.10-17)
_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou _(Ch.27-28)
_Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru_ (Ch.19)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.19)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.64)


----------



## dhilonv (May 31, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 080
Hungry Marie 010
Origin 028
Uratarou 036


----------



## Impact (May 31, 2017)

Noblesse: chapters 440~459
Aiki: chapters 40~55


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2017)

Kings' Viking 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_12 Beast_ (Ch.25)
_Again!!_ (Ch.105)
_FateKaleid Liner Prisma Illya Drei!_ (Ch.52)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.30)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.89)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.25)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.59)


----------



## Baks (Jun 1, 2017)

One Piece 867
Souma 217
Boku no Hero Academia 46-47


----------



## Mythoclast (Jun 1, 2017)

One Piece 867
Boku no Hero Academia 140
Black Clover 112


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 140
Haikyu!! 256
One Piece 867
Shokugeki no Soma 217


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gate - Thus the JSDF Fought There_ (Ch.64)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Baks (Jun 2, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 48-54


----------



## Six (Jun 2, 2017)

On monster chapter 93


----------



## mali (Jun 2, 2017)

detroit metal city chap 57


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 2, 2017)

Fairy Tail 538
Hungry Marie 011
Nanatsu no Taizai 220
Robot x Laserbeam 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.112)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.140)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.41)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.217)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Baks (Jun 3, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 55-65


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 3, 2017)

Promised Neverland 1-40


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 4, 2017)

Dr. Stone  013
We Can't Study 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.538)
_ReLife_ (Ch.181)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.115.2)


----------



## Baks (Jun 4, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 66-77


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 4, 2017)

Akumetsu 1-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.221)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.28)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.20.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 5, 2017)

The Cradle of the Sea 019
The Promised Neverland 041


----------



## Baks (Jun 5, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 78-82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.52)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.14)
_Saki_ (Ch.176)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.127)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.40)


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 6, 2017)

Akumetsu 26-70
Kubera s3 ch 1-5


----------



## Baks (Jun 6, 2017)

Boku no Hero 83-88


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 6, 2017)

Helck 096
Talentless Nana 001
We Can't Study 017


----------



## Woodstock (Jun 6, 2017)

Shokugeki no Soma 217


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto_ (Ch.13)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.55)
_ReLife_ (Ch.182)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.25)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.65)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.476)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 7, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 081
Kangoku Gakuen 255
The Memorandum of Kyouko Okitegami 008
Tomodachi Game 019
Uchuu Kyoudai 296


----------



## Baks (Jun 7, 2017)

Attack on Titan 94
Boku no Hero Academia 89-91


----------



## Woodstock (Jun 7, 2017)

White Epic 84
Detective Conan 495


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 7, 2017)

Akumetsu 71-162/end 
Noblesse 462


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.31)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.90)
_Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.100) *[/Complete]*
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.11-12)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.79)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.83)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 8, 2017)

Golden Kamui 095
Haikyu!! 257
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 441
One Piece 868
Onepunch-Man 076
Robot x Laserbeam 012
Shingeki no Kyojin 094
Shokugeki no Soma 218


----------



## Woodstock (Jun 8, 2017)

One Piece 868
Black Clover 113
As Per Usual 149


----------



## Baks (Jun 8, 2017)

One Piece 868
Souma 218
Magi 351
Boku no Hero Academia 92


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.90)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.157-158)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.94)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.94)


----------



## Baks (Jun 9, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 93-98


----------



## Woodstock (Jun 9, 2017)

New Game! 42
Athena Complex 32


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 9, 2017)

Dr. Stone 014
Grand Blue 036
Hungry Marie 012


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 10, 2017)

Arslan Senki 047-048
Chi no Wadachi 004-007
Fairy Tail 539
Hajime no Ippo 1182-1183
Nanatsu no Taizai 221
New Prince of Tennis 181-183
Route End 002
Tomodachi Game 020
UQ Holder 137


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.113)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.30.3)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.56) *[/Complete]*
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.441)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.218)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.11)


----------



## Woodstock (Jun 10, 2017)

Ghost Wife 43
Spirit Fingers 47


----------



## Baks (Jun 10, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 99-104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kishuku Gakkou No Juliet_ (Ch.20)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.42)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.137)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 11, 2017)

Tomodachi Game 021


----------



## Baks (Jun 11, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 105-110


----------



## Woodstock (Jun 12, 2017)

New Game! 43


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 12, 2017)

Black Torch 006
Drifters 066
Route End 003
The Promised Neverland 042
Tomodachi Game 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.222)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.539)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.66)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (Ch.31)


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 12, 2017)

Promised Neverland 42


----------



## Baks (Jun 12, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 111-115

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 13, 2017)

Tomodachi Game 023
We Can't Study 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.22)
_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.24)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.75-76)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.128)


----------



## Baks (Jun 13, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 116-120

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodstock (Jun 13, 2017)

White Epic 86
Ghost Wife 44


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 13, 2017)

Black Torch 06
Jagaaaaaan 17


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 14, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 082
Route End 004
Tomodachi Game 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Himawari-san_ (Ch.34)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.209)
_ReLife_ (Ch.183)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.66)


----------



## Baks (Jun 14, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 121-124


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 15, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 141
Dungeon Meshi 035
Haikyu!! 258
Route End 005-006
Tomodachi Game 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.91)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Baks (Jun 15, 2017)

One Piece 869
Souma 219
Boku no Hero Academia 125


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 16, 2017)

Shokugeki no Soma 219
The Promised Neverland 043


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.159)
_Happiness_ (Ch.29)
_Kyou no Kerberos_ (Ch.45)
_Only-Sense_ (Ch.1-5)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.99)


----------



## Baks (Jun 16, 2017)

Magi 352
Boku no Hero Academia 126-129


----------



## Miss Ella (Jun 17, 2017)

One Piece 867 to 869
Kingdom 441 to 450


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.114)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.141)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.5.5-8)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.219)
_The New Gate_ (Ch.1-25)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (Ch.32)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.91)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.116)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 17, 2017)

Fairy Tail 540
Love is Hard for Otaku 019
Nanatsu no Taizai 222
One Piece 869
Origin 029
Robot x Laserbeam 013
Tomodachi Game 026-027


----------



## Baks (Jun 17, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 130-137


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 18, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super 025
Golden Kamui 096
Helvetica 001
Jagaaaaaan 001-018
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 442
Sinbad 133-134


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.9-10)
_The New Gate_ (Ch.26-28)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.24.5)


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 18, 2017)

Apocalypse no Toride 1-7


----------



## Miss Ella (Jun 18, 2017)

Kingdom chapter 522.


----------



## Baks (Jun 18, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 138-141


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.540)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.11-17)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Miss Ella (Jun 19, 2017)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 66
 Nanatsu no Taizai 222


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 19, 2017)

Uratarou ch1-18


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 19, 2017)

Tomodachi Game 028
Uratarou 037-038


----------



## Baks (Jun 19, 2017)

Vagabond 13


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 19, 2017)

Crows 20.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.111)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.52)
_Saki_ (Ch.177)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.77)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.129)


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Uratarou ch19-38


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 20, 2017)

Tomodachi Game 029


----------



## Baks (Jun 20, 2017)

Vagabond 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.442)
_ReLife_ (Ch.184)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.67)


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 21, 2017)

Nisekoi (200-229)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 21, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 083
Hungry Marie 013
Kings' Viking 023
Skip Beat! 249
We Can't Study 019


----------



## Baks (Jun 21, 2017)

Vagabond 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.53)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.92)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.22)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.9)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 22, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 142
Dr. Stone 015-016
Haikyu!! 259
Hunter x Hunter 361
Onepunch-Man 077
Robot x Laserbeam 014
Shokugeki no Soma 220
Tomodachi Game 030


----------



## Baks (Jun 22, 2017)

Hunter x Hunter 361
Boku no Hero Academia 142
Souma 220
Vagabond 16


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 22, 2017)

Dr. Stone 16
SnS 220
BnHA 142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.95)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 23, 2017)

Chi no Wadachi 008
Golden Kamui 097-098
Kangoku Gakuen 256
The Promised Neverland 044
Tomodachi Game 031


----------



## Baks (Jun 23, 2017)

Berserk 351
Vagabond 17


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 24, 2017)

Tomodachi Game 032


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.115)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.142)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.87)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.160)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.84)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.19)
_Ore ga Heroine o Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!_ (Ch.26)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.220)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 25, 2017)

Golden Kamui 099


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Uchi no Musume no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 26, 2017)

City 002
Fairy Tail 541
Kiss x Death 057-058
Nanatsu no Taizai 223
Uratarou 039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Kakegurui_ (Ch.18-21)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.43)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Baks (Jun 26, 2017)

Magi 353
Vagabond 18


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 27, 2017)

Tomodachi Game 033
Trinity Wonder 039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.54)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.20)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu (HYOUJU Issei)_ (Ch.41)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.78)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.130)
_Yuki ni Tsubasa_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Baks (Jun 27, 2017)

Vagabond 19


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 28, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 084
Tomodachi Game 034
We Can't Study 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.13)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.541)
_Let's Lagoon _(Ch.57)
_ReLife_ (Ch.185)
_The Mage Will Master Magic_ (Ch.20)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.68)


----------



## Baks (Jun 28, 2017)

Magi 354
Vagabond 20


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 29, 2017)

Birdmen 040
Boku no Hero Academia 143
Dr. Stone 017
Golden Kamui 100
Haikyu!! 260
Hunter x Hunter 362
One Piece 870
Robot x Laserbeam 015
Shokugeki no Soma 221
The Promised Neverland 045


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.93)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.15)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.24.2)


----------



## Baks (Jun 29, 2017)

Vagabond 21
One Piece 870
Hunter x Hunter 362
Boku no Hero Academia 143
Souma 221


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.14)
_Sentou HakaiGakuen Dangerous_ (Ch.1-6)


----------



## Baks (Jun 30, 2017)

Vagabond 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.143)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.23)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.27)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.221)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.97-98)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 1, 2017)

Baby Steps 284
City 003
Golden Kamui 101
Helck 097.1
Hungry Marie 014
Sailor Ace 003
Vento Aureo 107-156


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.283-284)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.361-362)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 2, 2017)

Hinomaru-Zumou 134-136
Kangoku Gakuen 257
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 443


----------



## Miss Ella (Jul 2, 2017)

Kingdom 523


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Nejimaki Seirei Senki - Tenkyou no Alderamin_ (Ch.30)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.34)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.131)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 3, 2017)

Fairy Tail 542
Golden Kamui 102
Kiss x Death 059
Nanatsu no Taizai 224


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.31)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.22-27)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.443)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.24-25)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.83-85)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.79)


----------



## Miss Ella (Jul 4, 2017)

Nanatsu-No-Taizai-chapter-224
Noblesse-chapter-465


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 4, 2017)

Talentless Nana 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.99-100)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 5, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 085
Helck 097.2
Platinum End 020
Silver Spoon 121
Uchuu Kyoudai 297-298
Uratarou 040


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2017)

Today:

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.542)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.94)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.28-34)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.85)
_ReLife_ (Ch.186)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.69)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 6, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 144
Golden Kamui 103
Haikyu!! 261
One Piece 871
Origin 030
Shingeki no Kyojin 095
Shokugeki no Soma 222


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.55)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.32)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.61)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.41.2)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.95)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.121)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 7, 2017)

Hunter x Hunter 363
Magi 349


----------



## Baks (Jul 7, 2017)

Vagabond 23
One Piece 871
Shingeki no Kyojin 95
Hunter x Hunter 363


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo 1184
Journey to the West 001-006
Kings' Viking 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.32)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.116)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.144)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.22)
_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.73)
_Eromanga-sensei_ (Ch.32)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.33)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.21)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.222)


----------



## Baks (Jul 8, 2017)

Vagabond 24
Magi 355-356


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 9, 2017)

Fairy Tail 543
Golden Kamui 104
Grand Blue 037
Hungry Marie 015
Kangoku Gakuen 258
Nanatsu no Taizai 225
Stone Ocean 001-008
We Can't Study 021-022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.543)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.56)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.117)


----------



## Baks (Jul 9, 2017)

Vagabond 25
Boku no Hero Academia 144
Souma 222


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 10, 2017)

Dr. Stone 018
Jagaaaaaan 019-020
Sailor Ace 004
Silver Spoon 122
The Promised Neverland 046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.363)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.11)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.38)
_Nana Maru San Batsu - 7o3x_ (Ch.38)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki desu ka?_ (Ch.31)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.20)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.33)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.132)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.41)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.74)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.80)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.33)
_Saki_ (Ch.178)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.80)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (Ch.33)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga_ (Ch.102)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.92-98)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 11, 2017)

Kings' Viking 025
Origin 031


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 12, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 145
Daiya no A - Act II 086
Haikyu!! 262
Hajime no Ippo 1186
Jagaaaaaan 021
One Piece 872
Shokugeki no Soma 223
UQ Holder! 138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto_ (Ch.14)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.67)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.57)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.112)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.22-23)
_ReLife_ (Ch.187)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.70)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.99)


----------



## Baks (Jul 12, 2017)

Vagabond 26
One Piece 872


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 13, 2017)

Baks said:


> Vagabond 26
> One Piece 872



How do you have the self control to read Vagabond daily? Usually most people blitz it. I read it years ago and literally Just locked myself in a corner and didn't stop reading until I got to the latest chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.56-63)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.95)
_Okusan_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Baks (Jul 13, 2017)

Vagabond 27
Souma 223


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.117)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.145)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.161)
_Okusan_ (Ch.48)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.138)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.297-298)


----------



## Baks (Jul 14, 2017)

Vagabond 28
Boku no Hero Academia 145
Hunter x Hunter 364


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 14, 2017)

Chi no Wadachi 009
D-Grayman 225
Hunter x Hunter 364
Trinity Wonder 040


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.91-92)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.24)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.34-37)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.19.2)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.11-14)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.223)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.100)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.25)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.299-300)


----------



## Baks (Jul 15, 2017)

Vagabond 29
D.Grayman 225


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.75-78)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.23-25)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.544)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.364)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.40)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.29)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku o!_ (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 16, 2017)

Dungeon Meshi 036
Fairy Tail 544
Golden Kamui 105
Journey to the West 007
Nanatsu no Taizai 226
The Promised Neverland 047
Uratarou 041


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.33)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.225)
_Hitoribocchi no Chikyuu Shinryaku_ (Ch.62)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.42)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.24)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.81)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.301)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.71)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 17, 2017)

Dr. Stone 019


----------



## NW (Jul 17, 2017)

_Yamenaide! Tasukete! Watashinoie ni wa Ningen no Kakkouddo ga iru! _(chapter 127)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Iris Zero_ (Ch.41)
_Kyou no Kerberos_ (Ch.46)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.122-123)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.133)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 18, 2017)

Reiraku 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.75)
_ReLife_ (Ch.188)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.16-17)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.100)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 19, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo 1187
Helck 098.1
Platina End 021
Trinity Wonder 041
We Can't Study 023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.96)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.20.1)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 20, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 146
Dr. Stone 020
Haikyu!! 262
One Piece 873
Origin 032-033
Robot x Laserbeam 016-018
Shokugeki no Soma 224
Uratarou 042


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.163)
_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.29)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.21)
_Trinity Seven 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.63)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (Ch.34)


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 21, 2017)

SnS 224
Promised Neverland 48
Dr. Stone 20


----------



## Nekochako (Jul 21, 2017)

Re-reading One Piece from TB arc till now.

One Piece Volume 46-48 (441-470)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 22, 2017)

Fairy Tail 545
Fire Brigade of Flames 079
Haikyu!! 263
Hinomaru-Zumou 137-138
Hunter x Hunter 365
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 001-010
Stone Ocean 009-017
The Promised Neverland 048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.146)
_Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai_ (Ch.15-16)


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 23, 2017)

DEAD Tube 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.118)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.365)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.46)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.224)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.118)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 23, 2017)

Nanatsu no Taizai 227
Onepunch-Man 078


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2017)

Kangoku Gakuen 259


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gate - Thus the JSDF Fought There_ (Ch.65)
_Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu_ (Ch.34)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.25)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.302)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2017)

Silver Spoon 123


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.545) *[/Complete]*
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.79)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.103)


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 25, 2017)

FENG SHEN JI


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 25, 2017)

Helvetica 002
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 011-020
Stone Ocean 018-026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.32)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.35)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.13)
_Ore ga Heroine o Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!_ (Ch.27)
_ReLife_ (Ch.189)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Happiness_ (Ch.30)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.97)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.58)
_Kishuku Gakkou No Juliet_ (Ch.21)
_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.15)
_Sui Youbi_ (Ch.26)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.134)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.72)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 27, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 147
Daiya no A - Act II 087
Dr. Stone 021
Haikyu!! 264
Hajime no Ippo 1187-1188
Robot x Laserbeam 019
Shokugeki no Soma 225


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 27, 2017)

DEADTube 6-33
BnHA 147
Dr Stone 21
Hajime no Ippo 1187 1188

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 28, 2017)

Helck 098.2
Hunter x Hunter 366
Talentless Nana 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.33)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.164)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.64)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.98)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.13)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.303)


----------



## Proxy (Jul 28, 2017)

Dr. Stone - 21
Hunter x Hunter - 366


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 28, 2017)

Qualia the Purple 1-7 @God  
Promised Neverland 49

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Qualia the Purple 1-7 @God
> Promised Neverland 49



Youre about to get into the real parts


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 29, 2017)

Wolfsmund 1-22
Buddha 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 29, 2017)

A Trail of Blood 010
Nanatsu no Taizai 228
The Promised Neverland 049


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2017)

Hunter x Hunter - chapter 366.
Promised Neverland - chapter 49.
The Gamer - chapter 184.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.147)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.99)
_Shishunki na Adam_ (Ch.25)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.225)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.304)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 30, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 080
Uratarou 043


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.119)
_Hare-Kon_ (Ch.100)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.366)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.86)
_Okusan_ (Ch.49-50)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 31, 2017)

Kings' Viking 023
Reiraku 004
We Can't Study 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-Kon_ (Ch.101)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.26)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.83)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.44)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.104)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 1, 2017)

Hinomaru-Zumou 139-140
Kangoku Gakuen 260


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2017)

*Today:*


_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.14)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.80)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.102)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.15)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.27)
_Worlds End Harem_ (Ch.26)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 2, 2017)

Golden Kamui 106
Hinomaru-Zumou 142
The Memorandum of Kyouko Okitegami 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare-kon_ (Ch.103)
_Okusan_ (Ch.51)
_ReLife_ (Ch.190)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.73)


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 2, 2017)

Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari - chapter 35.


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 3, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 088


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.65-66)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.38)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.104)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.81)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.305)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 4, 2017)

Baby Steps 285-286
Hunter x Hunter 367
One Piece 874
The Promised Neverland 50
We Can't Study 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.165)
_Gate - Thus the JSDF Fought There_ (Ch.66)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.56)
_Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry_ (Ch.34)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 5, 2017)

Nanatsu no Taizai 229


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.223)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.35)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.135)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 6, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 081
Magi 350
Onepunch-Man 079
Sinbad 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.148)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.39)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.367)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.30)
_Konjiki no Word Master_ (Ch.27)
_Nozomi to Kimio_ (Ch.31)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.226)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.285)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.120)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.88)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.16)
_Nozo x Kimi_ (Ch.32)
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ (Ch.96)


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 7, 2017)

Downfall: An interesting look at the life of a burnt out mangaka.


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 7, 2017)

Reiraku 005
Trinity Wonder 042


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.89)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.81)
_Its Difficult to Love an Otaku_ (Ch.19.5)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.53)
_Nana Maru San Batsu - 7o3x_ (Ch.39)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 8, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 148
Fire Brigade of Flames 082
Kangoku Gakuen 261
Ookiku Furikabutte 134


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.90)
_Freezing_ (Ch.210)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.36-43)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge _(Ch.42)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.101-108)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.74)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.82)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.59)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.306)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 10, 2017)

Arslan Senki 049-050
Chi no Wadachi 011
Daiya no A - Act II 089
Dungeon Meshi 037
Fire Brigade of Flames 082
Haikyu!! 265
Helck 099
Magi 351
Shingeki no Kyojin 096
Shokugeki no Soma 226
Sinbad 136
Talentless Nana 004
Uchuu Kyoudai 299
UQ Holder! 139
Uratarou 044


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.93)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.91)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.166)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.139)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.307)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 11, 2017)

Astra Lost in Space 001
Hinomaru-Zumou 142-144
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 021-30
Stone Ocean 027-035


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 12, 2017)

Astra Lost In Space 002-032
Baby Steps 287-288
Ballroom e Youkoso 043
Golden Kamui 107


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 12, 2017)

Banya The Explosive Deliveryman ch1-38/end


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.224)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.92)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.46.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 13, 2017)

Drifters 067
Jagaaaaaan 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2017)

*Today:
*
_Aho Girl_ (Ch.79)
_Sentou Hakai Gakuen Dangerous_ (Ch.7-11)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.308)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2017)

City 004
Reiraku 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.79.5)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.286-288)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.47-48)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.93)
_ReLife_ (Ch.191)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.21)


----------



## Iwanko (Aug 14, 2017)

Samurai Deeper Kyo ch. 24-33
Psyren ch. 25-28


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 15, 2017)

Baby Steps 289-290
Demon Prince Poro's Diaries 002-003
Smokin' Parade 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.80)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.25)
_ReLife_ (Ch.192)
_Youkai Shoujo_ (Ch.105)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.81)
_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.34)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.33)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.94)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.60)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.23-30)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.42.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 16, 2017)

Birdmen 041


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.82)
_D-Frag_ (Ch.95)
_Hare-kon_ (Ch.105)
_Floor ni Maou ga Imasu_ (Ch.15)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.310)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 17, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 149
Dr. Stone 022-023
Hunter x Hunter 368
One Piece 875
Shokugeki no Soma 227


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.83)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.289)
_Floor ni Maou ga Imasu_ (Ch.16-18)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.68)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.54)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.45)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.311)


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 18, 2017)

SnS 227
BnHA 149
Dr. Stone 23
One Piss 875
Promised Neverland 51
Smokin Parade 1-7


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2017)

Golden Kamui 108
Haikyu!! 266
Helck 100.1
Hinomaru-Zumou 145
Journey to the West 008-009
The Promised Neverland 051


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.84)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.149)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.368)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.96)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.312)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 20, 2017)

Astra Lost in Space 033-038
Jagaaaaaan 023
New Prince of Tennis 184-185
Skip Beat! 250


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.85)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.121)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.67)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.227)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.119)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.313)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.85.5)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.113)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.314)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 21, 2017)

Nanatsu no Taizai 230
Smokin' Parade 013


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 22, 2017)

Golden Kamui 109
Hinomaru-Zumou 146
Hungry Marie 016
Origin 034-035
Uchuu Kyoudai 300


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.225-226)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.15)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.106)
_Relife_ (Ch.193)
_Tokyo Ghoul:re_ (Ch.136)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.231-270)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.20)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.315-316)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.75)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 23, 2017)

Baby Steps 291
Love is Hard for Otaku 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.167)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.61)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.47)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.271-370)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 24, 2017)

Astra Lost in Space 039
Boku no Hero Academia 150
Daiya no A - Act II 090
Dr. Stone 024
Golden Kamui 110
Haikyu!! 267
Hunter x Hunter 369
One Piece 876
Shokugeki no Soma 228


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.150)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.122)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.369)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.371-440)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.317-318)


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 25, 2017)

SnS 228
Promised Neverland 52
Dr. Stone 24
BnHA 150
OP 876


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 25, 2017)

Golden Kamui 111
helvetica 003
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 031-040
Nanatsu no Taizai 231-232
Stone Ocean 036-044
The Promised Neverland 052
Uratarou 045


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachiichi_ (Ch.68)
_Joshi Shougakusei Hajimemashita P!_ (Ch.16-18)
_Rokudou no Onna-tachi_ (Ch.1-2)
_Shokugeki no Souma _(Ch.228)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.441-616)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 26, 2017)

Baby Steps 292
Dragon Ball Super 027
Magi 352
Sinbad 137


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

Terra ForMars ch50-75


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 27, 2017)

Golden Kamui 112
Kangoku Gakuen 262
Onepunch-Man 080
Trinity Wonder 043


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Rokudou no Onna-tachi_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.290-291)
_Happiness_ (Ch.31)
_Kaimetsuou to 12-nin no Hoshi no Miko_ (Ch.8.5)
_Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru_ (Ch.21)
_Rokudou no Onna-tachi_ (Ch.4-11)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.617-618)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.319)
_Yuusha-sama ni Ikinari Kyuukonsareta no Desu ga_ (Ch.1-12)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 28, 2017)

City 005
Hinomaru-Zumou 147
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 444
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 056


----------



## Zef (Aug 28, 2017)

*Today:*

Goblin Slayer (Ch. 1 - 15)
Berserk  (Current Chapter)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 29, 2017)

Chi no Wadachi 012
Fire Brigade of Flames 083
Talentless Nana 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma☆Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.53)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.1-20)
_ReLife_ (Ch.194)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.619)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 30, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 091
Kangoku Gakuen 263
We Can't Study 026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Enen no Shouboutai_ (Ch.83)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.107)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.21)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.444)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.620)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Maou mo Taoseru kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.13)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.76)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 31, 2017)

Black Torch 007
Boku no Hero Academia 151
Dr. Stone 025
Golden Kamui 113-114
Hunter x Hunter 370
One Piece 877
Shokugeki no Soma 229


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.26)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.168)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.621)


----------



## Saishin (Aug 31, 2017)

Enen no Shouboutai - Fire Force - Ch 81-83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.123)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.151)
_D-Frag_ (Ch.96)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.69)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.370)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.16)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.11-15)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.21-25)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.229)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 1, 2017)

Baby Steps 293
Haikyu!! 268
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 041-050
Nanatsu no Taizai 233
Stone Ocean 045-053
The Promised Neverland 053


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 2, 2017)

Golden Kamui 115
helvetica 004
Journey to the West 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.14.5)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.26-30)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.622-623)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai. _(Ch.13.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 3, 2017)

Golden Kamui 116
Hajime no Ippo 1189


----------



## Porshion (Sep 3, 2017)

Re:Monster 30 - 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps _(Ch.293)
_Gun-Ota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem wo Tsukucchaimashita!?_ (Ch.18)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.1-7)
_Soukai no Eve_ (Ch.11)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.624)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga_ (Ch.106)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.99.2)


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 3, 2017)

My Hero Academia 81-85


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer_ (Ch.10-11)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.625)


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 4, 2017)

My Hero Academia 86-97


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 4, 2017)

Helck 100.2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Citrus_ (Ch.22-30)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.21.2)
Midarini Midarana Kuroyukihime Online (Ch.1)
_Netsuzou TRap_ (Ch.8-21)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.195)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.626-627)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.43)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.320)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.77)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 5, 2017)

Kings' Viking 027
Smokin' Parade 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Jaryuu Tensei_ (Ch.1-12)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.210)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.628)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.1-14)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.100-101)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 6, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 092
Uchuu Kyoudai 301


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 7, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 152
Dr. Stone 026
Golden Kamui 117
Shokugeki no Soma 230
Uratarou 046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hare Kon._ (Ch.108)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.14)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.22)
_Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet_ (Ch.22)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.211)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.46)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.629)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.15-22)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.321-322)


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 8, 2017)

SnS 230
BnHA 152
Dr Stone 26
Promised Neverland 54


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 8, 2017)

The Promised Neverland 054


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.124)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.152)
_Ikusa x Koi_ (Ch.1-5)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.17)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.212-213)
_Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka_ (Ch.1-7)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita_ (Ch.2-40)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.230)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.630)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.23-24)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.323)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 9, 2017)

Arslan Senki 051
A Trail of Blood 013
Baby Steps 294
Haikyu!! 269
Shingeki no Kyojin 097
UQ Holder! 140


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.1-12)
_Dragon Ball Side Story: Yamcha Isekai_ (Ch.1-3) *[/Complete]*
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.214)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.120)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.631)
_Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne!_ (Ch.1)
_Yagate Maken no Alicebell_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 9, 2017)

Yuragi-sou no yuuna-san. Can't find s topic about it


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 10, 2017)

Helck 101.1
Hinomaru-Zumou 148-149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu_ (Ch.1-6)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.34)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Ch.10-15)
_Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki_ (Ch.1-3)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.1-12)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.215)
_Okusan_ (Ch.52-53)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.632)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.140)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.324)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.102)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 11, 2017)

Grand Blue 037
Hajime no Ippo 1190-1191
Love is Hard for an Otaku 021
Nanatsu no Taizai 234


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachiichi_ (Ch.70)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.55)
_Shuumatsu no Harem_ (Ch.27-28)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.653)


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 13, 2017)

Berserk..


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2017)

Baby Steps 295
Daiya no A - Act II 093
helvetica 005
Jagaaaaaan 024
Omega Complex 011
One Piece 878
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 001
The Promised Neverland 055
Uratarou 047


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.294)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.16)
_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.3-4)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.169)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.109)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.82)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.22.2)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.216)
ReLIFE (Ch.196)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.635)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.21)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.78)


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 13, 2017)

Kengan Asura 1-78


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2017)

Black Torch 008
Dr. Stone 027
Hungry Marie 017
Ookiku Furikabutte 135


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2017)

Jagaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ch 24
Wan Pissu 878
BnHA 153
Dr. Stone 27
SnS 231
Promised Neverland 55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.125)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.153)
_Citrus_ (Ch.31)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.26)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.88)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.217)
_Shinju no Nectar_ (Ch.1-2)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.231)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.636)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.103)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2017)

Astra Lost in Space 040
Dungeon Meshi 035.5
Fire Brigade of Flames 084
Hungry Marie 018-019
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 051-060
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 002-009
Stone Ocean 054-062


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 16, 2017)

Origin 036-037
We Can't Study 027-028


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ikusa x Koi_ (Ch.6)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.637-638)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.326)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.5-7)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.71)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.40)
_Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat_ (Ch.28-29)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.88-89)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.218)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.639)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi._ (Ch.36)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.60-62)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 17, 2017)

Ballroom e Youkoso 044


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.44)
_Isekai Cheat Magician_ (Ch.1-2)
_Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru!_ (Ch.1-5)
_Murabito desu ga Nani ka?_ (Ch.1-9)
_Night Wizard Variable Witch_ (Ch.5)
_Real no Heroine wa Irimasen!_ (Ch.8)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita_ (Ch.41)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.640)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.101)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.79)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 18, 2017)

Baby Steps 296
Kangoku Gakuen 264
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 445
Nanatsu no Taizai 235
Smokin' Parade 015
Talentless Nana 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Citrus_ (Ch.32)
_Fate/Apocrypha_ (Ch.16)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.41)
_Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat_ (Ch.30)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.48)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.30.5)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.197)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.641)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.25)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.63)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 19, 2017)

New Prince of Tennis 186-188


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2017)

Drifters 068
Helck 101.2
Uchuu Kyoudai 302


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachiichi_ (Ch.72)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.295-296)
_Hare-Kon._ (Ch.110)
_Munou na Nana_ (Ch.1-6)
_Okusan_ (Ch.54)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.642)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 21, 2017)

Astra Lost in Space 041
Boku no Hero Academia 153
Daiya no A - Act II 094
Haikyu!! 270
Shokugeki no Soma 231
We Can't Study 029-030


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.170-171)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.23)
_Mia's Tool_ (Ch.1-12)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.219)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.643)

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.1)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.58)
_Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat_ (Ch.1)
_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.16)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.644)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 22, 2017)

Chi no Wadachi 014
Dr. Stone 028
Haikyu!! 271
Helck 102
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 061-070
Nanatsu no Taizai 236
One Piece 879
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 010-021
Shokugeki no Soma 232
Stone Ocean 063-071
The Promised Neverland 056


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

OP 879
Dr Stone 28
SnS 232


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.126)
_Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure_ (Ch.1-2)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.23)
_Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat_ (Ch.31)
_Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru_ (Ch.22)
_Okasu Bekarazu!! Junketsu Tokku!_ (Ch.29) [/Complete]
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.31-35)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.42)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai_ (Ch.13)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.232)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.645)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.121-122)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 24, 2017)

Astra Lost in Space 042
Fire Brigade Of Flames 085
Trinity Wonder 044
We Can't Study 031


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.34-35)
_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.32)
_Dungeon Seeker_ (Ch.1-15)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.84-85)
_Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu_ (Ch.1-7)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.646)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.14)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.29)
_Yaoguai Mingdan_ (Ch.327-331)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.69-70)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.41-164)
_Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.1-28)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.647)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 25, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super 028


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.35)
_Atsumare! Fushigi Kenkyu-bu_ (Ch.1-3)
_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.8-13)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.73)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.177)
_Netsuzou Trap - NTR_ (Ch.22-23)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.198)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.648)
_Yuusha-sama ni Ikinari Kyuukonsareta no Desu ga_ (Ch.12.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 26, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo 1192-1193
Skip Beat! 251


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 26, 2017)

Ippo 1192-1193
Terra Formars 150-186


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 27, 2017)

Fire Brigade Of Flames 086
Golden Kamuy 118
helvetica 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.178)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.649)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.80)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.104)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.86)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.172)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.179)
_Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat_ (Ch.32)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.650)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.64)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 28, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 095
Kangoku Gakuen 265
Omega Complex 012
Onepunch-Man 081


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai_ (Ch.1-8)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.180)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.651)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.43)
_Seito Kaichou desu ga Josou Hajimemashita_ (Ch.1-7)
_Val x Love_ (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 29, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 154
Dr. Stone 029
Haikyu!! 272
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 071-080
Kangoku Gakuen 266
One Piece 880
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 023-038
Shokugeki no Soma 233
Smokin' Parade 016
The Promised Neverland 057
Uratarou 048


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 30, 2017)

Fire Brigade Of Flames 087-089
Nanatsu no Taizai 237
Route End 007
Tomodachi Game 035
Uratarou 049-050


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.1-10)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.220)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.652)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.127)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.154)
_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.11-17)
_D-Frag_ (Ch.97)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.87-89)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.181-182)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.23.2)
_Munou na Nana_ (Ch.7)
_Next Life_ (Ch.1-4)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.233)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 1, 2017)

Kings' Viking 028
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 039
Talentless Nana 007
Trinity Wonder 045


----------



## Morgan (Oct 1, 2017)

Promised Neverland


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.18-29)
_Kimi wa Kawaii Onnanoko_ (Ch.1-14)
_Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita._ (Ch.1-8)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.653-654)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fate/Kaleid Liner Prisma Illya Drei!_ (Ch.54)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.183)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.18)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.17)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.199)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.30)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.29)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.655)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 090
Keyman 057
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 040
We Can't Study 032


----------



## simyunie (Oct 4, 2017)

I caught up to *Boku no Hero Academia* (Ch. 154). Ch. 155 is already released but it isn't out on KissManga yet.


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 4, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 096
Fire Brigade of Flames 091
New Prince of Tennis 189-191
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 041
We Can't Study 033


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachiichi_ (Ch.74)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.111)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.184)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.31)
_KissXSis_ (Ch.114)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.39-40)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.43)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.656)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.29)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.81)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 5, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 155
Haikyu!! 273
Helck 103.1
Magi 353-354
One Piece 881
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 042
Shokugeki no Soma 234
The Promised Neverland 058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Episode 27)
_Konohana Kitan_ (Episode 1)
_URAHARA_ (Episode 1)
_Yu☆Gi☆Oh! VRAINS_ (Episode 21)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 6, 2017)

Baby Steps 298
Fire Brigade of Flames 092
Golden Kamui 119
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 043
Stone Ocean 072-097
Trinity Wonder 046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.128)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.155)
_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.9-10)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.91)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.173)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.186)
_Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat_ (Ch.33)
_Legend_ (Ch.1-6)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.44)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.234)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.30)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.658)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 7, 2017)

Dr Stone 030
Fire Brigade of Flames 093
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 081
Nanatsu no Taizai 238
UQ Holder! 141


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.92)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.187)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.83)
_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.2)
_Jaryuu Tensei_ (Ch.13)
_Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat_ (Ch.2)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.36-45)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.659)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 8, 2017)

Astra Lost in Space 043
Baby Steps 299
Fire Brigade Of Flames 094
Hinomaru-Zumou 151-152
Omega Complex 013
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 044
Talentless Nana 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.93)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.188)
_Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!?_ (Ch.19)
_Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure_ (Ch.3)
_Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan_ (Ch.0-4)
_Obaa-chan to Game_ (Ch.0-4)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.47)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.660)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.141)
_Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne!_ (Ch.2)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.297-299)
_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.76-78)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.94)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.189)
_Kou-1 desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita_ (Ch.1-17)
_Munou na Nana_ (Ch.8)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.661)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.65)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.82)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 095-097
Golden Kamui 120
Kiss x Death 060
Route End 008
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 045
Shingeki no Kyojin 098
We Can't Study 034


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 10, 2017)

Grand Blue 038
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.13-14)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.95-96)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.190)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte_ (Ch.33-35)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.200)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.98)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.8)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.662)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.105)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 11, 2017)

Arslan Senki 052


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.97)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.112)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.56)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.222)
_Real no Heroine wa Irimasen!_ (Ch.11)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.99)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.663)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.174)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.190.2)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.100)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.21.5)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.664)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.122)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 12, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 097
Journey to the West 011
Magi 355-369
Route End 009-013
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 047


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 13, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 156
Chi no Wadachi 015
Dr. Stone 031
Dungeon Meshi 038
Fire Brigade Of Flames 098
Haikyu!! 274
Onepunch-Man 082
Shokugeki no Soma 235
The Promised Neverland 059


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Argate online_ (Ch.1-3)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.75)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.190.3)
_Ikusa x Koi_ (Ch.8)
_Oremonogatari x Nisekoi_ (Ch.1-2) *[/Complete]*
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.46-50)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.45)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.665)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2017)

*Today:*


_Black Clover_ (Ch.129)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.156)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.98)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.190.4)
_Mairimashita! Iruma-kun_ (Ch.1-8)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.1-2)
_Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku_ (Ch.1-3)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.19-20)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.235)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.666)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.26)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 14, 2017)

Ballroom e Youkoso 045
Fire Brigade of Flames 099
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 082
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 446
Tomodachi Game 036


----------



## mali (Oct 14, 2017)

_[Blow-up] _Shintaro Kago manages to use formalism to a pretty funny and surreal end. not as queerly irksome as you'd expect though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.15)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.45)
_Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken_ (Ch.1-3)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.99)
_Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki_ (Ch.4)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.190.5-Ch.190.6)
_Mairimashita! Iruma-kun_ (Ch.9-13)
_Ookami Shounen wa Kyou mo Uso o Kasaneru_ (Ch.4-30)
_Real no Heroine wa Irimasen!_ (Ch.12-13)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.667)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.102)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2017)

Kangoku Gakuen 267


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken_ (Ch.5)
_Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu_ (Ch.7)
_Raisekamika_ (Ch.1-8)
_Strawberry Fields wo Mou Ichido_ (Ch.1-4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.668)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 16, 2017)

Baby Steps 300
D. Gray-man 226
helvetica 007
Kings' Viking 029
Nanatsu no Taizai 239


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2017)

Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.94)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.17)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.26)
_Real no Heroine wa Irimasen!_ (Ch.14)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.201)
_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.17)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.669)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2017)

Trinity Wonder 047


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.300)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.113)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.36)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.36-38)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.670)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo 1194-1197
Love is Hard for Otaku 021.5
Ookiku Furikabutte 136
Tomodachi Game 037-038


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.175)
_Only Sense Online_ (CH.27-30)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.1-4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.671)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.21.5)


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 19, 2017)

Hajime no Ippo 1194-1197


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.35)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.71)
_Kimi wa Kawaii Onnanoko_ (Ch.15)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.49)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.46)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.83)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 157
Daiya no A - Act II 098
Dr. Stone 032
Haikyu!! 275
One Piece 882
Shokugeki no Soma 236
The Promised Neverland 060
Tomodachi Game 039


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2017)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 083
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 049


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.130)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.157)
_Game Yaru kara 100-en Kashite!_ (Ch.1-6)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.236)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.672-673)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.123)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 22, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 100
Golden Kamuy 121
Kangoku Gakuen 268
Talentless Nana 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.100)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.30-31)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.223)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.674)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2017)

Nanatsu no Taizai 240
Tomodachi Game 040


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.14)
_Gate - Jietai Kare no Chi nite, Kaku Tatakeri_ (Ch.68)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.27-31)
_Obaa-chan to Game_ (Ch.5-6)
_Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni_ (Ch.1-4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.675)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2017)

Full Drive 001
Hajime no Ippo 1198


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.35.1-2)
_Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu_ (Ch.8)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.76)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.191)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.202)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.676)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.15)


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 24, 2017)

Full Drive 001


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2017)

Astra Lost in Space 044
Daiya no A - Act II 099
Skip Beat 252
Smokin' Parade 017
Tomodachi Game 041
Trinity Wonder 048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Bamora!_ (Ch.13)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.114)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.192)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.24)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Mina_i (Ch.14)
_Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.1-10)
_Shirogane no Nina_ (Ch.101)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.677)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.84)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super 029
Helck 104.1
New Prince of Tennis 192-194
We Can't Study 035


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.193)
_Omujo! Omutsu Joshi_ (Ch.1-3)
_Shouraiteki ni Shinde kure_ (Ch.1)
_Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.11-14)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.48-49)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.47)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.678)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.477)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 27, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 158
Dr. Stone 033
One Piece 883
Tomodachi Game 042
Trinity Wonder 049


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.30)
_Dungeon Seeker_ (Ch.16)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.176)
_Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama_ (Ch.1)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.194)
_Ikusa x Koi_ (Ch.9)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.13)
_Magical Trans!_ (Ch.1-3)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.51-52)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.679)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2017)

3-gatsu no Lion 127-139
Chi no Wadachi 016
Fire Brigade of Flames 101
Haikyu!! 276
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 084
Robot x Laserbeam 020-029
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 050
Shokugeki no Soma 237
The Promised Neverland 061
We Can't Study 036


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.158)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.195)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.24.2)
_Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu._ (Ch.1-5)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.1-3)
_Seito Kaichou desu ga Josou Hajimemashita_ (Ch.14)
_Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.15-20)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.53-54)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.237)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.680)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.101)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.196)
_Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru!_ (Ch.6)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.4)
_Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan_ (Ch.5)
_Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.21-51)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 29, 2017)

Golden Kamui 122
Robot x Laserbeam 030
Toukyou卍Revengers 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.15)
_D-Frag_ (Ch.98)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.197)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.43)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.14)
_Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan_ (Ch.6)
_Murabito desu ga Nani ka?_ (Ch.9.5)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.203)
_Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo?_ (Ch.1-2)
_Tenraku Akuma! Demon's Core_ (Ch.1-8)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 30, 2017)

Baby Steps 301-303
Full Drive 002
Nanatsu no Taizai 241


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_3 Gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.127-131)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.301-303)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.131)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.198)
_KissXSis_ (Ch.115)
_Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru_ (Ch.23)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.16)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.44)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.55-58)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai_ (Ch.15)
_Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai_ (Ch.1-5)


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 31, 2017)

Akagami Shirayukihime 81–91


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2017)

Black Torch 009


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 1, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 100
Ookiku Furikabutte 137
Robot x Laserbeam 031
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 051
New Prince of Tennis 195-197
Tomodachi Game 043


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachiichi_ (Ch.77)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.199)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.1)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.5-6)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.18)
_Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku_ (Ch.1-3)
_Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan_ (Ch.3.5)
_Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja_ (Ch.1-3)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.26)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.85)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.77)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.42)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.200)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.84)
_Kimi to Boku wo Tsunagumono_ (Ch.1-12)
Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan (Ch.7)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.1-120)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.50)


----------



## Proxy (Nov 2, 2017)

Dr. Stone Ch. 34


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 2, 2017)

Dr. Stone 034
Haikyu!! 277
One Piece 884
The Promised Neverland 062


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 3, 2017)

Golden Kamui 123
Helck 104.2
Kangoku Gakuen 269
Onepunch-Man 083
Origin 038
Shokugeki no Souma 238
Stone Ocean 098-115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.201)
_Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet_ (Ch.24)
_Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat_ (Ch.3)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.121-490)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.3)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.48)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.5)
_Watashi ga Mote Nai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.124)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.31.2)


----------



## Niitris (Nov 3, 2017)

Kangoku Gakuen - Ch 019


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 4, 2017)

Astra Lost in Space 045
Fire Brigade of Flames 102
Stone Ocean 116-157
We Can't Study 037


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2017)

*Today:*
_
3 Gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.132-139)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.202)
_Minimum_ (Ch.0-7)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi._ (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 5, 2017)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 085
Steel Ball Run 001-005
We Can't Study 038


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.132)
_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.15)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.203)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.32)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.7-8)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.491)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.238)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.102)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.43)
_Minimum_ (Ch.8-10)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.44)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 6, 2017)

Talentless Nana 010


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 7, 2017)

Nanatsu no Taizai 242
T.R.A.P. 047
Tomodachi Game 044


----------



## greenbersama (Nov 7, 2017)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## greenbersama (Nov 7, 2017)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## greenbersama (Nov 7, 2017)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## greenbersama (Nov 7, 2017)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.204)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.2)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.32)
_Kalyx_ (Ch.1-4)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.9-10)
_Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat_ (Ch.4)
_Minimum_ (Ch.11-20)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.492)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.31)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.204)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.16)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.205)
_Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan_ (Ch.6.5-6.6)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.224)
_Munou na Nana_ (Ch.9-10)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.681)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2017)

Diamond no Ace - Act II 101
Steel Ball Run 006-011


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 9, 2017)

Full Drive 003
Shingeki no Kyojin 099
UQ Holder! 142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.206)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.11-12)
_Maria-san wa Toumei Shoujo_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.493)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.26)
_Ore ga Fujoshi de Aitsu ga Yuriota de_ (Ch.1)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.682)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.86)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2017)

Arslan Senki 053
Boku no Hero Academia 159
Dr. Stone 035
Haikyu!! 278
One Piece 885
Shokugeki no Soma 239
Steel Ball Run 012-017
The Promised Neverland 063


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.86-91)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.207)
_Ikusa x Koi_ (Ch.10)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.3)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.10 Extra)
_Legend_ (Ch.7)
_Magical Trans!_ (Ch.4)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.90)
_Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat_ (Ch.5)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.494)
_Onii-chan wa Oshimai_ (Ch.1)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.49)
_Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai_ (Ch.6)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.683)
_Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaa-san wa Suki desu ka?_ (Ch.0-1)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.142)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 103
Golden Kamui 124
helvetica 008
Hinomaru-Zumou 153
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.92)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.133)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.159)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.178)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.208)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.14-15)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.17)
_Ookami Shounen wa Kyou mo Uso o Kasaneru_ (Ch.31)
_Shingan no Yuusha_ (Ch.1-2)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.239)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.684)
_Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta!_ (Ch.1-6)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 12, 2017)

Helck 104.3
Steel Ball Run 018-033
We Can't Study 039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.93)
_Asahinagu_ (Ch.1-6)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.103)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.209)
_Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai!_ (One-shot, Ch.1-3)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.495)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.0-1)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 13, 2017)

Journey to the West 012-013
Kangoku Gakuen 270
Robot x Laserbeam 032
Steel Ball Run 034-039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.94)
_Anata no Danna Uwaki shitemasu yo_ (Ch.1)
_Asahinagu_ (Ch.7-9)
_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.16)
_Dungeon Meshi_ (Ch.1)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.210)
_Hero no Himitsu_ (Ch.1-3)
_Midari ni Midara na Kuroyukihime Online_ (Ch.2)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.4-5)
_Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru_ (Ch.1-5)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.6)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.685-686)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.95)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.211)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.39-40)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.496)
_Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka_ (Ch.8)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.205)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.687)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.103)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.66)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2017)

Dungeon Meshi 039
Full Drive 004
Journey to the West 014
Nanatsu no Taizai 243
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 052
Steel Ball Run 040-045


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.96)
_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.36)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.95)
_Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu_ (Ch.9)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.78-79)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.115)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.212)
_Murabito desu ga Nani ka?_ (Ch.10)
_Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku_ (Ch.4)
_Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja_ (Ch.4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.688)
_Tsuitero Kanojo_ (Ch.1-3)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2017)

Chi no Wadachi 017
Daiya no A - Act II 102
Dragons Rioting 030-034
Mujirushi 001
Sinbad 138
Steel Ball Run 046-048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.17)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.179)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.213)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.15)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.497)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.6)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.32)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.50)
_Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru_ (Ch.6)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.689)
_Tsuitero Kanojo_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 16, 2017)

Steel Ball Run 049-059


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 17, 2017)

Black Clover 001-007
Dr. Stone 036
Steel Ball Run 060-068


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.97)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.214)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.498)
_Tejina Senpai_ (Ch.1-3)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.690)
_Uratarou_ (Ch.1-3)
_Yomekura_ (Ch.1-5)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2017)

Astra Lost in Space 046
Boku no Hero Academia 160
Fire Brigade of Flames 104
Golden Kamui 125
Haikyu!! 279
Hinomaru-Zumou 154
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 087
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 447
Love is Hard for Otaku 022
Shokugeki no Soma 240
Steel Ball Run 069-076
The Promised Neverland 064


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.160)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.134)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.215)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.16)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.240)
_Tejina Senpai_ (Ch.4-22)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.691)
_Tsuitero Kanojo_ (Ch.6-8)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.27)
_Tsuyokute New Saga_ (Ch.1-21)


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 18, 2017)

BnHA: 160
Dr. Stone 36
SnS: 240


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.104)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.216)
_KissXSis_ (Ch.116)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.499)
_Tejina Senpai_ (Ch.23-36)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.692)
_Tsuyokute New Saga_ (Ch.22-46)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2017)

Black Clover 008-016
Steel Ball Run 077-095
We Can't Study 040


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 20, 2017)

Full Drive 005
Jojolion 001-005
Kangoku Gakuen 271
Robot x Laserbeam 033
Talentless Nana 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.217)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.17)
_Kunoichi no Ichi_ (Ch.1-2)
_NPC_ (Ch.1-13)
_Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san_ (Ch.1)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.37)
_Tejina Senpai_ (Ch.37-58)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.693)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.32)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.478)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.26)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.1-16)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.500)
_Munou na Nana_ (Ch.11)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.33)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.206)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.694)
_Trade - Ore wa Kyou Kara Joshikousei_ (Ch.1)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.67)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 21, 2017)

Black Clover 017-025
Jojolion 006-013
Kings' Viking 030
Nanatsu no Taizai 244


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.18)
_Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin_ (Ch.1-6)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.218-219)
_Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou_ (Ch.1)
_Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure_ (Ch.4)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.25.1-25.2)
_Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi_ (Ch.0-2)
_Legend_ (Ch.8-9)
_LV999 no Murabito_ (Ch.1-6)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.91)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.34)
_Next Life_ (Ch.5)
_Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni_  (Ch.5)
_Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.52)
_The New Gate_ (Ch.29-33)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.695)
_Ubau Mono Ubawareru Mono_ (Ch.1-7)
_Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne!_ (Ch.3)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.88)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 22, 2017)

Black Clover 026-044
Jojolion 014-026


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 23, 2017)

Boku no Hero Academia 161
Dr. Stone 037
Jojolion 027-038
One Piece 886
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 053
Shokugeki no Soma 241
T.R.A.P. 048
The Promised Neverland 065


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ecstas Online_ (Ch.1-3)
_Goblin Is Very Strong_ (Ch.1-3)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.220)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.157-160)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.72)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.41-42)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.18)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.501)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.696)
_World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent_ (Ch.1-11)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 24, 2017)

Black Clover 045-062
Haikyu!! 280
Jojolion 039-058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.31)
_Dragons Rioting_ (Ch.31-34)
_Ikusa x Koi_ (Ch.11)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.4)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.125)
_Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi_ (Ch.2)
_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.32)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.502)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.35-36)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_(Ch.51)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.697)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 25, 2017)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 088
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 448
Skip Beat 253
Uchuu Kyoudai 303-306


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2017)

*Today:*

_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.36)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.221)
_Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka_ (Ch.9)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.698)
_WataShu_ (Ch.1-3) *[/Complete]*
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! Anthology_ (Ch.1-13)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 26, 2017)

Baby Steps 304
Golden Kamui 126
Tomodachi Game 045


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu_ (Ch.8-9)
_Goblin Slayer_ (Ch.1-18)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.80)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.222)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.4)
_Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru_ (Ch.24)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.503)
_Okusan _(Ch.55)
_Re:Monster_ (Ch.1-37)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.21)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.699)


----------



## theothersophie (Nov 26, 2017)

_Naruto Akiden (ch. 0)
One Punch Man (Vol 12)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.700)_


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 27, 2017)

Helck 104.4
Jojolion 059-071
Kangoku Gakuen 272
Robot x Laserbeam 034
Mujirushi 002
We Cant's Study 041


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.98)
_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.227-228)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.135)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.161)
_Fate/Kaleid Liner Prisma Illya Drei!_ (Ch.55)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.1-3)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.223)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.161)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.58-80)
_Raisekamika_ (Ch.7)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.241)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.47)
_The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic_ (Ch.7)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.700)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.101)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.98-112)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2017)

*Today:
*
_Deaikei Site de Imouto to Deau Hanashi_ (Ch.1-15)
_Ecstas Online_ (Ch.4)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.27)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.81)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.207)
_Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo?_ (Ch.3)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.701)
_Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san_ (Ch.1-6)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 28, 2017)

Black Clover 063-080
Hajime no Ippo 1199-1202
Journey to the West 015
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 054


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2017)

Black Clover 081-135
Fire Brigade of Flames 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.225)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki desu ka?_ (Ch.32-34)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.36-37)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.304)
_Dolkara_ (Ch.1-3)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.105)
_Free Life_ (Ch.1)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.180)
_Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki_ (Ch.5)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.224-226)
_Kalyx_ (Ch.5)
_Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku_ (Ch.4)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.50)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.505)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.52)
_Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo?_ (Ch.4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.702-703)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.102)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 103
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 089


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.99)
_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.16)
_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.18)
_Cylcia = Code_ (Ch.1-6)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.227)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.19)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.506)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.82-84)
_Re:Monster_ (Ch.38)
_Seito Kaichou desu ga Josou Hajimemashita_ (Ch.15)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.704)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 1, 2017)

Black Clover 136
Boku no Hero Academia 162
Dr. Stone 038
Haikyu!! 281
One Piece 887
Shokugeki no Soma 242
The Promised Neverland 066
Trinity Wonder 050-051


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 1, 2017)

SnS 242
OP 886-887
Dr. Stone 38
BnHA 162
Hajime no Ippo 1199-1202


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 2, 2017)

Golden Kamui 127
Helck 105
Mujirushi 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.136)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.162)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.228)
_Hayachine!_ (Ch.18)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.162)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge _(Ch.45)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.507)
_Seifuku no Vampiress Lord_ (Ch.1-10)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.242)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.705)
_Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.1-8)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.89)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2017)

*Today:*

_Almadianos Eiyuuden_ (Ch.1-5)
_Game Yaru kara 100-en Kashite!_ (Ch.7)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.229)
_LV999 no Murabito_ (Ch.7)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.508)
_Neeko wa Tsurai yo_ (Ch.1-3)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.85)
_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.18)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.706)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.45)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2017)

*Today:*

_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.229)
_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.38)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.106)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.230)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.26)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.19)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.509)
_Oshioki X-Cute_ (Ch.1-5)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.86)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.1-21)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.32)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.707)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 4, 2017)

CITY 006-007
Mob Psycho 100 001-009
Nanatsu no Taizai 245
Robot x Laserbeam 035
We Can't Study 042


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.28)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.4)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.231)
_Isekai Cheat Magician_ (Ch.3)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.510)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.87)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.208)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.33)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.708)
_Watashi ga Oneechan Nan Dakara ne!_ (Ch.1)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 5, 2017)

Mob Psycho 100 010-017


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 104
Mob Psycho 100 018-034
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 055


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.100)
_Dennou Kakugi MephistoWaltz_ (Ch.1-7)
_Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~_ (Ch.1)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.17)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.116)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.232)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.18)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.511)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.88)
_Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu_ (Ch.1)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.38)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.7)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.709)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.30)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.90)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.19)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.181)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.81)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.233)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.512)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.89)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.2-4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.710)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2017)

Full Drive 006-007
Mob Psycho 100 035-045
Ookiku Furikabutte 138


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 8, 2017)

One Piece chapter 888

Bleach chapter 380-401


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2017)

*Today:*

_Demon Spirit Seed Manual_ (Ch.1-20)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.234)
_Ikusa x Koi_ (Ch.12)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.9)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.37)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.90)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.53)


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2017)

Kingdom 425 

( I'm trying to catch up...also avoided all spoilers ..i just hope Kyoukai is still alive at latest chapters  )


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 8, 2017)

Black Clover 137
Boku no Hero Academia 163
Dr. Stone 039
Haikyu!! 282
One Piece 888
Onepunch-Man 084
Rengoku Deadroll 006
Shokugeki no Soma 243


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 8, 2017)

SnS 243
Dr. Stone 39 
OP 888
MHA 163


----------



## Kuzehiko (Dec 8, 2017)

SnK ch. 100


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2017)

Arslan Senki 054
Helck 106.1
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 090
The Promised Neverland 067
Uchuu Kyoudai 307
UQ Holder! 143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2017)

*Today:*

_Argate online_ (Ch.4)
_Demon Spirit Seed Manual_ (Ch.21-30)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.44)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.235)
_LV999 no Murabito_ (Ch.8)
_Meikyuu Black Company_ (Ch.1)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.91)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai_ (Ch.16)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.711-712)
_Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi_ (Ch.1-8)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.31)
_Watashi ga Mote Nai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.126)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2017)

Shingeki no Kyojin 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.137)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.163)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.236)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.163)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.44)
_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.3)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.5)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.226)
_Ookami Shounen wa Kyou mo Uso o Kasaneru_ (Ch.32) *[/Complete]*
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.243)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.713)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.143)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2017)

Chi no Wadachi 018
Golden Kamui 128


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 11, 2017)

Black Torch 010
Sinbad 139
We Can't Study 043
Mob Psycho 100 046-048
Nanatsu no Taizai 246-247


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2017)

*Today:*


_Animegataris_ (Episode 10)
_Cardfight!! Vanguard G: Z_ (Episode 10)
_Dragon Ball Super_ (Episode 119)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan R_ (Episode 10)
_Imouto sae Ireba Ii._ (Episode 10)
_Itsudatte Bokura no Koi wa 10 cm Datta_ (Episode 3)
_Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World - The Animated Series_ (Episode 10)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 107
Mob Psycho 100 049-054
Robot x Laserbeam 036


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.237)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.85)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.43)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.1)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.93)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.209)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2017)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.96)
_Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga_ (Ch.1)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.107)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.5)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.238)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.117)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.164)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.94)
_Suki x Suki_ (Ch.1-16)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.715-716)
_Tsugumomo _(Ch.104)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.91)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 105
Mob Psycho 100 055-058


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 14, 2017)

Mob Psycho 100 059-061
Tomodachi Game 046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2017)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.182)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.82)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.239)
_Isekai Houtei: Rebuttal Barrister_ (Ch.1-5)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.51-53)
_The New Gate_ (Ch.34)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2017)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.101)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.240)
_Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu._ (Ch.6)
_Isekai Houtei: Rebuttal Barrister_ (Ch.6-8)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.95)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.54)
_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.19)
_Suki x Suki_ (Ch.17)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.717-718)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 15, 2017)

Dungeon Meshi 040
Mob Psycho 100 062-064
Trinity Wonder 052-053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hatarakanai Futari _(Ch.241)
_NPC_ (Ch.13.2)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.27)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.96)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.22-25)
_Seishokuki_ (Ch.1-5)
_Tachibanakan to Lie Angle_ (Ch.1-2)
_Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru_ (Ch.7)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.719)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2017)

Mujirushi 004
Tomodachi Game 047


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.20)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.97)
_Seishokuki_ (Ch.6-10)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.54)
_Tachibanakan to Lie Angle_ (Ch.3)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.720)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 17, 2017)

Fire Brigade of Flames 108
Golden Kamui 129


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 17, 2017)

Dragonball Super Chapter 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.18)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.242-243)
_Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-chan_ (Ch.1-5) 
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.721)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2017)

Full Drive 008
Jojolion 072
Toukyou卍Revengers 002


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 18, 2017)

Today old ways of the hidden 
on pop comics


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2017)

*Today:*

_Asahinagu_ (Ch.10)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.6)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.224)
_Hero no Himitsu_ (Ch.4)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.165)
_Kalyx _(Ch.6)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.57)
_Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-chan_ (Ch.6)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome _(Ch.98-99)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.722)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 19, 2017)

Blue Phobia 001


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2017)

Helck 106.2


----------



## Katou (Dec 20, 2017)

Kingdom 500 - 541 ( finally caught up )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2017)

*Today:*

_Deai-kei Site de Imouto to Deau Hanashi_ (Ch.16)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.108)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.245)
_Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!?_ (Ch.1)
_Koi Lemon_ (Ch.1-2)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.227)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.26)
_ReLife_ (Ch.210)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.16)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.68)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2017)

Helck 106.5
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 091


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.246)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.19)
_Magi Craft Meister_ (Ch.1-4)
_NPC_ (Ch.13.4)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.100)
_Suki x Suki_ (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2017)

Mob Psycho 100 065-073


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 22, 2017)

Baby Steps 305
Black Clover 138
Boku no Hero Academia 164
Haikyu!! 283
Mob Psycho 100 074-080
One Piece 889
Shokugeki no Soma 244
The Promised Neverland 068

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2017)

*Today:*

_Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu_ (Ch.10)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.19)
_Ikusa x Koi_ (Ch.13)
_Isekai ni Kita Mitai dakedo Ikanisureba Yoi no Darou_ (Ch.1)
_Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi_ (Ch.2.2)
_Murabito desu ga Nani ka?_ (Ch.11)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.34-35)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.5)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.55)
_Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku_ (Ch.5)
_Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja_ (Ch.5)
_Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.53)
_Teisou Gyakuten Sekai_ (Ch.1-2)
_Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta!_ (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 23, 2017)

Skip Beat! 254
Toukyou卍Revengers 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2017)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.305)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.138)
_Boku no Hero Academia _(Ch.164)
_Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-chan_ (Ch.7)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.244)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2017)

Chi no Wadachi 019
Golden Kamui 130
Hinomaru-Zumou 155
Journey to the West 016-017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2017)

*Today:*

_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.6)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.19)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.48)
_Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-_chan (Ch.8-11)
_Tsuyokute New Saga_ (Ch.47)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.43)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.479)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2017)

Dr Stone 040
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 449


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 26, 2017)

Hinomaru-Zumou 156


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.166)
_KissXSis _(Ch.117)
_Okusan_ (Ch.56)
_Onii-chan wa Oshimai_ (Ch.2)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.36)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.228)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.211)
_Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-chan_ (Ch.12-17)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2017)

*Today:*

_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.17)
_Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru!_ (Ch.7)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.73)
_Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun_ (Ch.1)
_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.33)
_Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru_ (Ch.25)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.9)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.28)
_Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaa-san wa Suki desu ka?_ (Ch.2)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi._ (Ch.38)


----------



## Avito (Dec 26, 2017)

Drifter 62
Have been re reading one piece right now at 772 almost end of dressrosa arc now I think about it I like this arc much more when I binged it maybe because it was dragged a lot just my thought though


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 26, 2017)

Jitsu wa Watashi wa 001
Mob Psycho 100 081-101
Nanatsu no Taizai 248
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 056


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2017)

Daiya no A - Act II 106
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 002-007
Golden Kamui 131


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2017)

*Today:*

_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.7)
_Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka?_ (Ch.1)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.33)
_Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku_ (Ch.5)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.104-108)
_Shunkan Gradation_ (Ch.1-2)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.10)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga_ (Ch.107)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.92)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2017)

*Today:*

_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.19)
_Deai-kei Site de Imouto to Deau Hanashi_ (Ch.17-18)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.183)
_Guild no Cheat na Uketsukejou_ (Ch.1)
_Goodbye Isekai Tensei_ (Ch.1)
_Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai_ (Ch.1-8)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 28, 2017)

Jitsu wa Watashi wa 008-016


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Clover 139
Boku no Hero Academia 165
Dr. Stone 041
Haikyu!! 284
Kings' Viking 031
One Piece 890
Onepunch-Man 085
Shokugeki no Soma 245
The Promised Neverland 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Ch.1-17)
_Deai-kei Site de Imouto to Deau Hanashi_ (Ch.19-20)
_Ecstas Online_ (Ch.5)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.45)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan G_ (Ch.1)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.110)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.56)


----------



## RBL (Dec 29, 2017)

Dragon Ball After


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 30, 2017)

We Can't Study 044


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2017)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.139)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.165)
_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Ch.18-25)
_Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer_ (Ch.12)
_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.5-6)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.127)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan G_ (Ch.2)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.92)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.2-9)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.57)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.245)


----------



## Stannis (Dec 30, 2017)

Plunderer 1-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2017)

*Today:*

_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro _(Ch.26-31)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.37)
_Deai-kei Site de Imouto to Deau Hanashi_ (Ch.21)
_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.6)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_(Ch.20)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.41)
_Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat_ (Ch.6-7)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.111-113)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.212)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.49)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.58)
_Seito Kaichou desu ga Josou Hajimemashita_ (Ch.16)
_Shuumatsu no Harem_ (Ch.35)
_Suki x Suki_ (Ch.19)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.39)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.16.5)


*

Yesterday:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.139)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.165)
_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Ch.18-25)
_Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer_ (Ch.12)
_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.5-6)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.127)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan G_ (Ch.2)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.92)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.2-9)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.57)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.245)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.17)
_Fureru to Kikoeru_ (Ch.1-20)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.229)
_Raisekamika_ (Ch.8)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.59)
_Seishokuki_ (Ch.11-22)
_Tenraku Akuma! Demon's Core_ (Ch.9)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 1, 2018)

Drifters 069
New Prince of Tennis 198-200
Ookiku Furikabutte 139
Origin 039-041
Trinity Wonder 054
We Can't Study 045


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2018)

*Today:*
_
Aho Girl_ (Ch.102)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.89-92)
_Do S na Oniichan to no Atarashii Koi no Hajimekata Oshiete Kudasai!_ (Ch.1-6)
_Elf-san wa Yaserarenai._ (Ch.1-2)
_Hayachine!_ (Ch.19-21)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.38)
_Seishokuki_ (Ch.23-36)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2018)

Astra Lost in Space 047-049
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_Argate online_ (Ch.5)
_B Group no Shounen_ (Ch.1-16)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.26)
_D-Frag_ (Ch.99)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.8)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.247)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan G_ (Ch.3)
_Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru!_ (Ch.8)
_Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku?_ (Ch.1)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.5)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.20)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.28)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo! Megumin Anthology_ (Ch.1-2)
_Magic Marriage_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.1-15)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.248)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.21)
_Jaryuu Tensei_ (Ch.14)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.1-6)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.114)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 4, 2018)

Chihayafaru, ch. 191
SNK, ch. 101


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2018)

Robot x Laserbeam 037-038


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_Argate online_ (Ch.6)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.249)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.44-48)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.6-8)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.7-16)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.115)
_NPC_ (Ch.13.5)
_Soul Anomaly_ (Ch.1)


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Tokyo Ghoul: Re 1-155


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2018)

Jitsu wa Watashi wa 017-025
Kings' Viking 032


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 5, 2018)

Bambi to Dhole, ch. 15-19
Rainbow, ch. 141


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 6, 2018)

Love is Hard for an Otaku 023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.250)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.230)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.17-28)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.116)
_Seishokuki_ (Ch.37-47)
_Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen_ (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 7, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 109
Love is Hard for an Otaku 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.79-80)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.109)
_Gate - Jietai Kare no Chi nite, Kaku Tatakeri_ (Ch.69-70)
_Happiness_ (Ch.32-33)
_Hime ja nakereba Nagutteru_ (Ch.1-2)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.167)
_Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu._ (Ch.7)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.26.2)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.9)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.29-39)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.117-118)
_The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic_ (Ch.8)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.46)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Katou (Jan 7, 2018)

I have successfully re-read the whole Horimiya again


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 7, 2018)

Went to read a manga, saw doge, thought "nice a manga about doge", now I feel like a different person...

Link removed


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 7, 2018)

Chihayafaru, ch. 189-191


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 8, 2018)

Journey to the West 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Lily to Sayuri-chan_ (Ch.1-5)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.16)
_Kimi wa Kawaii Onnanoko _(Ch.16)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 8, 2018)

Tomoyo After: Dear Shining Memories, ch. 1-4


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 9, 2018)

Ballroom e Youkoso 046
Dragon Ball Super 030-031
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 058
Nanatsu no Taizai 249
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 057


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.46-47)
_Ballroom e Youkoso_ (Ch.46)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.20)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.51)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.119)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.213)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.19-20)
_Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo?_ (Ch.5)
_Suki x Suki_ (Ch.20)
_Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru_ (Ch.8)


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 9, 2018)

Read a couple of chapters of 

Yu Yu Hakusho
Nanatsu no Taizai
Pleasant experiences so far.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 9, 2018)

ReLIFE, ch.123
Angel Beats Heavens Door, ch.40


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 10, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.211-214)
_Isekai Goumon Hime_ (Ch.1-8)
_Magical Trans!_ (Ch.4)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.6)
_Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 11, 2018)

Tokyo Revengers, ch. 1-3


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 11, 2018)

Golden Kamui 132
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 026-043
Kiss x Death 061


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akuno Himitsu Kessha_ (Ch.1-7)
_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.37)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.38)
_Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai_ (Ch.9)
_Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou_ (Ch.2)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.10)
_Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat_ (Ch.34-35)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 12, 2018)

Boruto Next Generation, ch. 15-19
Digimon Adventure V-Tamer, ch. 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ikusa x Koi_ (Ch.14)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.7)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka _(Ch.21-23)
_Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki_ (Ch.1)
_Shingan no Yuusha_ (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 12, 2018)

Arslan Senki 055
Boku no Hero Academia 166
Haikyu!! 285
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 044-052
The Promised Neverland 070
UQ Holder! 144


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 13, 2018)

007 Series, ch. 1-6


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 13, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 020
Shokugeki no Soma 246


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.103)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.140)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.166)
_Dungeon Seeker_ (Ch.17)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.184)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.57)
_Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru_ (Ch.1-5)
_Tenseishichatta yo_ (Ch.1-16)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.3-4)
_Trade - Ore wa Kyou Kara Joshikousei_ (Ch.2)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.144)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Rock Shooter Innocent Soul, ch. 1-12


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 14, 2018)

Golden Kamui 133
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 450


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Almadianos Eiyuuden_ (Ch.6)
_Hayachine!_ (Ch.22)
_Isekai ni Kita Mitai dakedo Ikanisureba Yoi no Darou_ (Ch.2)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.7)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.34)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.231)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.8-9)
_Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka_ (Ch.10)
_Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru_ (Ch.6-8)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai_ (Ch.17)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.246)
_Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san_ (Ch.7)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.105)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 15, 2018)

11 Eyes, ch. 1-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.104)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.86)
_Isekai Cheat Magician_ (Ch.4)
_Kalyx_ (Ch.7)
_Ouji-sama Nante Iranai_ (Ch.0-4)
_Okusan_ (Ch.57)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.24-27) *[/Complete]*
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.22)
_World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent_ (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 15, 2018)

BOZEBEATS 001
Daiya no A - Act II 107
Fire Brigade of Flames 110
Origin 042-045


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 15, 2018)

Tokyo Ghoul :re ch, 156


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 16, 2018)

Nanatsu no Taizai 250
Origin 046-047


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 16, 2018)

Bozebeats one shot


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.105)
_Asahinagu_ (Ch.11)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.17)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.168)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan G_ (Ch.4)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.10)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.1-2)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.10)
_Ouji-sama Nante Iranai_ (Ch.5-9)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.214)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.55)
_Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi_ (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Clover 140
Origin 048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.48)
_Ayane Oujou-sama wa Sanova B**ch ni Araserareru_ (Ch.1-2)
_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Ch.32)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.110)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.9)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.1-7)
_Kuro no Shoukanshi_ (Ch.1)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.121)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.7)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 18, 2018)

*ReREAD:*
Nana, ch. 40-52


----------



## Katou (Jan 18, 2018)

Zettai Karen Children Chapter 1-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.1-2)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.185)
_Houkago no Ikemen Gohan_ (Ch.1)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.1-3)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.11)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.3)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.36)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.122)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... _(Ch.60)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 18, 2018)

Hinomaru Zumou 157-158
Sinbad 140-141


----------



## Araragi (Jan 18, 2018)

worlds harem end 30-36
dead tube 36-38


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 18, 2018)

*ReREAD:*
Nana, ch. 52-67


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Clover 141
Boku no Hero Academia 167
Golden Kamui 134
Onepunch-Man 086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.49)
_I Am My Wife_ (Ch.1-17)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.4-5)
_Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi_ (Ch.3)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.52)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.10)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.11)
_Osananajimi ni najimitai_ (Ch.1-2)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (CH.123)
_Suki x Suki_ (Ch.21)
_Teisou Gyakuten Sekai_ (Ch.3-4)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.93)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 20, 2018)

*ReREAD*
Nana, ch. 67-80
Tokyo Ghoul :RE, ch. 110-126


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2018)

*Today:*

_Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki_ (Ch.6)
_Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi_ (Ch.3.2)
_Marry Me!_ (Ch.1-8)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.12)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.124)
_Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei_ (Ch.1-16)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 20, 2018)

Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 058


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 21, 2018)

*ReREAD*
Nana, ch. 80-84


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 21, 2018)

Boruto 001-003
Dr. Stone 042-043
Fire Brigade of Flames 111
Golden Kamui 135-136
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 053-061
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 093
Mujirushi 005-006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.141)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.167)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.20)
_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.1-7)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.6)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.44-48)
_Legend_ (Ch.10)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.13-14)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.125-126)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.27)
_Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja_ (Ch.6)
_Tenseishichatta yo_ (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 22, 2018)

Golden Kamui 137
Haikyu!! 286
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 059
Nanatsu no Taizai 251
Shokugeki no Soma 247
The Promised Neverland 071
We Can't Study 046-047


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.8-12)
_Citrus_ (Ch.34-35)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.111)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.50)
_Magi Craft Meister_ (Ch.5)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.15)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.58)
_Shingan no Yuusha_ (Ch.4)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.247)
_Soukyuu no Ariadne_ (Ch.1-5)
_Tachibanakan to Lie Angle_ (Ch.4-8)
_Yakedo Shoujo_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 23, 2018)

Tokyo Ghoul :Re, ch. 157


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2018)

Baby Steps 306
D-Grayman 227
Golden Kamui 138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2018)

*Today:*

_Bijo to Kenja to Majin no Ken_ (Ch.1)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.42-44)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.83-87)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.169)
_Mori Xingguang_ (Ch.1-2)
_Neeko wa Tsurai yo_ (Ch.4)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.215)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.5)
_Tachibanakan to Lie Angle_ (Ch.9-12)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.94)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 24, 2018)

Kings' Viking 033
Toukyou卍Revengers 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aharen-san wa Hakarenai_ (Ch.1-20)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.8)
_Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku_ (Ch.6)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.127)
_Tachibanakan to Lie Angle_ (Ch.13-20)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.44)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.95)


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jan 24, 2018)

Akatsuki no Yona chap (135-140) 
Velvet kiss (done)  lewd one but loved the overall content


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 25, 2018)

Golden Kamui 139
Journey to the West 019
One Piece 891

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aharen-san wa Hakarenai_ (Ch.21-26)
Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o (Ch.38)
Baby Steps (Ch.306)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.7)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.58)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.16)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.28-29)
Shinozaki-san Ki o Ota Shika ni! (Ch.41)
Tenshi to Akuto!! (Ch.1-18)
Trap Heroine (Ch.1)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.1)


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jan 25, 2018)

Horimiya (1-14) 
Akatsuki no Yona (141)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 25, 2018)

Not today.

But I read Hell's Paradise One Shot in Jap the other day. It was recommended by Hori's sensei so why not. I really like the setting and how its a breath of fresh air from all the lame mangas nowadays. Hope it gets translated soon.


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 26, 2018)

Black Clover 142
Boku no Hero Academia 168
Golden Kamui 140-141
Jigokuraku 001
One Piece 891-892
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 059


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 26, 2018)

Killing Bites, ch. 10-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Apotheosis_ (Ch.1)
_Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer_ (Ch.13-14)
_Fuuka_  (Ch.186)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.21)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.22)
_Isekai Yakkyoku_ (Ch.1-11)
_Isekai Yururi Kikou_ (Ch.1)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.49)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.11)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.37)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.59)
_Shinozaki-san Ki o Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.42)
_Tsuyokute New Saga_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 27, 2018)

Jigokuraku ch1 translated


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 27, 2018)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 094


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.142)
_Boku no Hero Academia _(Ch.168)
_Isekai Ryouridou_ (Ch.1-3)
_Shinozaki-san Ki o Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.43)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.17)


----------



## Katou (Jan 27, 2018)

Zettai Karen Children Chapter 139 - 145


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 28, 2018)

Aku no Hana, ch. 1-15


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 28, 2018)

Golden Kamui 142
helvetica 009
Hunter x Hunter 371


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.106)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.371)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.12-13)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.20)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.9)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.4)
_Matano Okoshiwo_ (Ch.1)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.248)
_Tanaka The Wizard _(Ch.1-5)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 29, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 021
Fire Brigade of Flames 112
Haikyu!! 287
Hajime no Ippo 1203-1204
Nanatsu no Taizai 252
Shokugeki no Soma 248
The Promised Neverland 072
We Can't Study 048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2018)

*Today:*

_Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga_ (Ch.2)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.112)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.7-8)
_iShoujo_ (Ch.18-20)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.1-94)
_Murabito desu ga Nani ka?_ (Ch.12)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.216)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2018)

*Today:*

_Isekai Houtei: Rebuttal Barrister_ (Ch.9)
_Isekai wo Seigyo Mahou de Kirihirake_ (Ch.1-15)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.46)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.96)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 30, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 108-110
Mujirushi 007


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 31, 2018)

Tokyo Ghoul :re, ch. 158


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.49)
_Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken_ (Ch.6)
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.3-5)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.10)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.52)
_Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun_ (Ch.2)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.40)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.17)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.128)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.8)
_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 31, 2018)

Blue Phobia 002-003
Golden Kamui 143-144
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 060


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.15)
_Goblin Slayer_ (Ch.19-20)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.22)
_Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita_ (Ch.18-19)
_Legend_ (Ch.11)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.30)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.6)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.40)
_Tenshi to Akuto!!_ (Ch.19)
_Yakedo Shoujo_ (Ch.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 1, 2018)

Golden Kamui 145
Jigokuraku 002
Love is Hard for an Otaku 025


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 2, 2018)

Black Clover 143
Boku no Hero Academia 169
Dr. Stone 044
Haikyu!! 288
Hunter x Hunter 372
One Piece 893
Onepunch-Man 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_Gate - Jietai Kare no Chi nite, Kaku Tatakeri_ (Ch.71)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.23)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.10)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.5)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.513)
_Seito Kaichou desu ga Josou Hajimemashita_ (Ch.17-18) 
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.35)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 3, 2018)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 095
Shokugeki no Soma 249
The Promised Neverland 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.143)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.169)
_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.32)
_Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!?_ (Ch.20)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.27)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.16)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.6)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.514)
_Only Sense Online _(Ch.38)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.1)
_Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru_ (Ch.9)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.129)
_Re:Monster_ (Ch.39)
_Soukyuu no Ariadne_ (Ch.6)
_Suki x Suki_ (Ch.22)
_Watashi ga Motenai no ha Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.128-129)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Almadianos Eiyuuden_ (Ch.7)
_Grimm & Gritty_ (Ch.1)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.27.2)
_LV999 no Murabito_ (Ch.9)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.95)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.17)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.21)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.18)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.2)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome _(Ch.130)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.249)
_Soukyuu no Ariadne_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames _(Ch.113)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.29)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.170)
_Jaryuu Tensei_ (Ch.15)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu _(Ch.1-65)
_Nyoroko's Live Broadcasting!_ (Ch.1-7)
_Ookumo-chan Flashback_ (Ch.1-3)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.217)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.11-12)
_The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic_ (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 5, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 113
Golden Kamui 146
Route End 014
We Can't Study 049


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Brave Girl_ (Ch.1-3)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.39)
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.6)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.372)
_Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu._ (Ch.8)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.9)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.66-92)
_Kyupiko! - Fujimatsu Tenshi no Mismanagement_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.515)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.6)
_Takane no Ran-san_ (Ch.1)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.13)
_While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly_ (Ch.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 6, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 111
Jigokuraku 003
Journey to the West 020
Nanatsu no Taizai 253


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 7, 2018)

Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 061


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aharen-san wa Hakarenai_ (Ch.27-28)
_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.16)
_Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? _(Ch.2)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.93-123)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.516)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.131)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.14)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.97)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 8, 2018)

Black Clover 144
Boku no Hero Academia 170
Dr. Stone 045
Hunter x Hunter 373
One Piece 894


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.98-99)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.187)
_Isekai Yakkyoku_ (Ch.12)
_Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka?_ (Ch.3)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.517)
_Nekomusume Shoukougun_ (Ch.1-8)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.19)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.3)
_Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo?_ (Ch.6)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.723-724)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi._ (Ch.39)
_Yuusha no Mago to Maou no Musume_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 9, 2018)

Golden Kamui 147
Haikyu!! 289
Jagaaaaaan 025-031
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 096
Mujirushi 008
Robot x Laserbeam 039-043
Shokugeki no Soma 150
The Cradle of the Sea 020
The Promised Neverland 074


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.19)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.9-10)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.170)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.144)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.18)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.171)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.373)
_Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!?_ (Ch.2)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.124)
_Kyouhaku DOG’s -Another Secret-_ (Ch.1-5)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.518)
_My Love Tiger_ (Ch.108-112)
_Neeko wa Tsurai yo_ (Ch.5)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.60)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.132)
_Shingan no Yuusha_ (Ch.5)
_Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru_ (Ch.9)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.725)


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2018)

Hajimete no Gal Chapter 5-12

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.11)
_Fate/Kaleid Liner Prisma Illya Drei!_ (Ch.56-57)
_Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai_ (Ch.1)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai_ (Ch.96)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.519)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.133)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.1-2)
_Shinozaki-san Ki o Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.44)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.56)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.250)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.7)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.726)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.145)
_Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta! _(Ch.8)


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 10, 2018)

The promised Neverland 1-7


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 10, 2018)

Arslan Senki 056
UQ Holder! 145
Zankyou 001-005


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2018)

Hinomaru-Zumou 159
Jagaaaaaan 032
We Can't Study 050


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.18-19)
_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Ch.33)
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.7)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.11)
_Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat_ (Ch.8)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.1-2)
_Netsuzou Trap - NTR_ (Ch.26)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.727)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.98)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 12, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 022
Hinomaru-Zumou 160
Jigokuraku 004
Nanatsu no Taizai 254
Shingeki no Kyojin 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_7 Jikanme no Onpu_ (Ch.1-2)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.12)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.87)
_Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai_ (Ch.2)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.10)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.3)
_Naka no Hito Genome_ (Ch.1-18)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.3)
_Re:Monster_ (Ch.39.2)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.8)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.728)
_The World of Moral Reversal_ (Ch.5-6)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.25-27)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.106-107)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 13, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 114
Route End 015
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 062


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.107)
_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.50)
_Brave Girl_ (Ch.4)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.114)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.19)
_Hayachine!_ (Ch.23)
_Kalyx_ (Ch.8)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku o!_ (Ch.22)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.520)
_Osananajimi ni najimitai_ (Ch.3)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.9)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.4)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.218)
_Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja_ (Ch.7)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.9)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.8)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.729)
_Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta!_ (Ch.9)
_Yuusha no Musume to Midoriiro no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 14, 2018)

Blue Phobia 004
Daiya no A - Act II 112
Dungeon Meshi 041


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.108)
_Hinomoto-san Chi no 3-shimai_ (Ch.1)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.4)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.521)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.4)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.134)
_Sousei no Onmyouji_ (Ch.48)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.730)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.106)
_Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals_ (Ch.1-7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Fuuka_ (Ch.188)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.172)
_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.34)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.12)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.522)
_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.25)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.136)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.5)
_Shunkan Gradation_ (Ch.3)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.9)
_Tenshi to Akuto!!_ (Ch.20)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.731)
_Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals_ (Ch.8-12)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.108-110)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

Reread all of The Breaker and The Breaker: New Waves

Thought I left NW unfinished only to realize I finished it...  

Noblesse ch498
Kubera ch326


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 15, 2018)

Again!! 106


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 16, 2018)

Black Clover 145
Boku no Hero Academia 171
Dr. Stone 046
Hunter x Hunter 374
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 097
One Piece 895
Robot x Laserbeam 044
Shokugeki no Soma 251
The Promised Neverland 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.106)
_Akuno Himitsu Kessha_ (Ch.8)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.13)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.11)
_Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru_ (Ch.26)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.5)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.523)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.41)
_Nanako-san Teki na Nichijou Dash!!_ (Ch.4-5)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.732)
_Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san_ (Ch.8)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! Anthology_ (Ch.14)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.47)
_Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals_ (Ch.13)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.113-114)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 17, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 010
Golden Kamui 148
Haikyu!! 290
helvetica 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.145)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.171)
_Fureru to Kikoeru_ (Ch.21)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.374)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.97)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.125)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.524)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.12)
_Ore ga Fujoshi de Aitsu ga Yuriota de_ (Ch.2)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.6)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.251)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.10-11)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.733)
_Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals_ (Ch.14-18)
_Yakedo Shoujo_ (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 18, 2018)

Black Torch 011
Grand Blue 039
Jojolion 073
We Can't Study 051


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita. (Ch.14)
Brave Girl (Ch.5)
Citrus (Ch.36)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.115)
Grancrest Senki (Ch.20)
Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan (Ch.12)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.4)
KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo (Ch.13)
LV999 no Murabito (Ch.10)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Ch.1)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.5)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.1-2)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.734)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.19-23)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Hinomoto-san Chi no 3-shimai_ (Ch.2)
_I Am My Wife_ (Ch.18)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.18)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.7-8)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.6)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.61)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.137)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.7)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.219)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.7)
_Tenshi to Akuto!!_ (Ch.21)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.735)
_Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon_ (Ch.1)
_Yakedo Shoujo_ (Ch.4)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

SnS ch251
MHA ch171
TPN ch75


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 19, 2018)

Jigokuraku 005
Kings' Viking 034
Route End 016
Skip Beat 255


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2018)

*Today:*

_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.8)
_Happiness_ (Ch.34-35)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.525)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.42)
_Ore ga Heroine o Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.28)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.138)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.1)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.736)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.37)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.99)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Kubera ch327
Tokyo Ghoul:re ch161
Noblesse ch499


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 20, 2018)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 451
Nanatsu no Taizai 255


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Assassin's Pride_ (Ch.1)
_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.17)
_Goodbye Isekai Tensei_ (Ch.2)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.46)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.11)
_Happiness_ (Ch.36)
_Mahou Shoujo Kokone wa Kakukatariki_ (Ch.1-2)
_Marry Me!_ (Ch.10)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.526)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.6)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.8)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.2)
_Soukyuu no Ariadne_ (Ch.8)
_The New Gate_ (Ch.35)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! _(Ch.737)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.29)
_Tsuyokute New Saga_ (Ch.49)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.103-104)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 21, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 113
Jagaaaaaan 033
Jigokuraku 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_Assassin's Pride_ (Ch.2-6)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.59)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.527)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.7)
_Soukyuu no Ariadne_ (Ch.9-10)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.738)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 22, 2018)

Kiss x Death 062


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2018)

*Today:*

_Dungeon Seeker_ (Ch.18-19)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.189)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.1-12)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.20)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.528)
_Oniisan no Hikkoshi no Kataduke ga Susumanai_ (Ch.1)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.139-140)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.61)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.739)


----------



## Dries Mertens (Feb 23, 2018)

Seven deadly sins 1-10


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 23, 2018)

Baby Steps 307
Black Clover 146
Boku no Hero Academia 172
Dr. Stone 047
Haikyu!! 291
Hunter x Hunter 375
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 098
Shokugeki no Soma 252
Talentless Nana 012


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 24, 2018)

Onepunch-Man 088
Skip Beat! 256
The Promised Neverland 076
Zankyou 006-012


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.307)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.146)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.172)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.21)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.13-19)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.375)
_Isekai Cheat Magician_ (Ch.5)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.130)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.98)
_Kuro no Shoukanshi_ (Ch.2)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.529)
_Munou na Nana_ (Ch.12)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.8)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.141)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.31)
_Shinozaki-san Ki o Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.45)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.252)
_Suki x Suki_ (Ch.23) *[/END]*
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.740)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 25, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 116
Golden Kamui 149
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 452
Love is Hard for an Otaku 026
Tokyo Revengers 005-006
We Can't Study 052


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.20-26)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.47)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.7)
_Nidome no Yuusha_ (Ch.1)
_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.25)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.9)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.32)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.9)
_Saikin, Imouto no Yousu ga Chotto Okashii n da ga_ (Ch.9)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.741)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga_ (Ch.108)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 25, 2018)

Black Clover ch1-146


----------



## Boruto (Feb 26, 2018)

Houseki no Kuni 65


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.1-24)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.116)
_Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu_ (Ch.11)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.9)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.142-143)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.220)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.27)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.742)
_Trap Heroine_ (Ch.2)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.26)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.115)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 26, 2018)

Gokushufudou 001
Robot x Laserbeam 045
Route End 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.15)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.25-40)
_Freezing_ (Ch.215)
_Matano Okoshiwo_ (Ch.2)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.530)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.20-21)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.10)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.743)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.100)


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2018)

Black Clover ch0
Kubera ch328
Noblesse ch500


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 27, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 023
Jigokuraku 006
Journey to the West 021


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.15)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.25-40)
_Freezing_ (Ch.215)
_Matano Okoshiwo_ (Ch.2)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.530)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.20-21)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.10)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.743)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.100)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.41)
_Goblin Slayer_ (Ch.21)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.173)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.50)
_KissXSis_ (Ch.118)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.126-127)
_Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat_ (Ch.36)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.25)
_Kyokou Suiri_ (Ch.5)
_Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan_ (Ch.8)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.8)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.531-532)
_Naka no Hito Genome_ (Ch.19)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.10)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.144)
_Shunkan Gradation_ (Ch.4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.744)
_Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san_ (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 28, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 114
Journey to the West 022


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 1, 2018)

Grand Blue 040
Nanatsu no Taizai 256


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2018)

*Today:*


_Aho Girl_ (Ch.109)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.50-52)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.27)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.9)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.534)
_Onii-chan is done for_ (Ch.3-13)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.62)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.146)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.62)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.3)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.28)
_Tenshi to Akuto!!_ (Ch.23)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.746)
_Tsubaki-sama didn't bloom yet!_ (Ch.2)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.38)

*


Yesterday:*

_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.52)
_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.39)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.42-49)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.24)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.12)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.118)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.128)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.533)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.22)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.145)
_Soukyuu no Ariadne_ (Ch.11)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.12)
_Tenshi to Akuto!!_ (Ch.22)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.745)
_Tsubaki-sama didn't bloom yet!_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 2, 2018)

Black Clover 147
Boku no Hero Academia 173
Dr. Stone 048
Haikyu!! 292
Hunter x Hunter 376
One Piece 896
Shokugeki no Soma 253


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 3, 2018)

Gokushufudou 002
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 099
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 453


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.147)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.173)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.93)
_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.33)
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.9)
_Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki_ (Ch.7)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.74)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.376)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.535)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.11)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.253)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.747)
_Tsubaki-sama didn't bloom yet!_ (Ch.3)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.29)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 4, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 117
helvetica 011
Hinomaru-Zumou 161
Jagaaaaaan 034
Robot x Laserbeam 046
We Can't Study 053


----------



## Butt Chugger (Mar 4, 2018)

Just finished Gantz. What a shitshow, man.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Fate/Kaleid Liner Prisma Illya Drei!_ (Ch.58)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.174-175)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai_ (Ch.99)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.35)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.53)
_Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka_ (Ch.11)
_Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu!_ (Ch.1)
_Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni_ (Ch.6)
_Tejina Senpai_ (Ch.59-62)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.36)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.748)
_Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.308)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.53)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.117)
_Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko_ (Ch.1)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.23)
_Ore ga... Yuri!? _(Ch.1)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.10)
_Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu!_ (Ch.2-4)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.221)
_Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni_ (Ch.7)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.4)
_Soukaku Kankei._ (Ch.1-5)
_Tenshi to Akuto!!_ (Ch.24)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.749)
_Tsubaki-sama didn't bloom yet!_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 5, 2018)

Baby Steps 308
Nanatsu no Taizai 257
Route End 018-019
The Promised Neverland 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken_ (Ch.7)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.10)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.536)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.13)
_Okusan_ (Ch.58)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.28)
_Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age_ (Ch.1-15)
_Tsubaki-sama didn't bloom yet!_ (Ch.6)
_Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon_ (Ch.2)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.101)


*
Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.308)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.53)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.117)
_Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko_ (Ch.1)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.23)
_Ore ga... Yuri!? _(Ch.1)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.10)
_Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu!_ (Ch.2-4)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.221)
_Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni_ (Ch.7)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.4)
_Soukaku Kankei._ (Ch.1-5)
_Tenshi to Akuto!!_ (Ch.24)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.749)
_Tsubaki-sama didn't bloom yet!_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

Noblesse 501
Kubera 329
Verdant Lord 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga_ (Ch.3)
_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.21)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.53-54)
_Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.537)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.12)
_Ren'ai Harem Game Shuuryou no Oshirase ga kuru Koro ni_ (Ch.1)
_Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja_ (Ch.8)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.7)
_Souzai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki_ (Ch.2)
_Tsubaki-sama didn't bloom yet!_ (Ch.7)
_While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly_ (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 7, 2018)

Jigokuraku 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2018)

*Today:*

_Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun_ (Ch.3)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.11)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.538)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.147-148)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.24)
_Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai _(Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 8, 2018)

BOZEBEATS 002-003
Hinomaru-Zumou 162
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 454


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 9, 2018)

Black Clover 148
Boku no Hero Academia 174
Daiya no A - Act II 115
Dr. Stone 049
Hunter x Hunter 377
One Piece 897
Shokugeki no Soma 254


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.58) *[/Complete]*
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.55)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.33)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.129)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.539)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.63)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.149-150)
_Re:Monster_ (Ch.40)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.63)
_Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku_ (Ch.6)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 10, 2018)

Arslan Seki 057
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 003
Haikyu!! 293
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 100
Robot x Laserbeam 047
UQ Holder! 146


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.110)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.99)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.148)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.174)
_Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai!_ (Ch.22-23)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.190-191)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.377)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.540)
_Murabito desu ga Nani ka?_ (Ch.13)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.11)
_Reincarnated as a Dragon's Egg - Let's Aim to be the Strongest_ (Ch.1-2)
_Shinozaki-san Ki o Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.46)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.254)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.5)
_Toaru Ossan no VRMMO Katsudouki_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 11, 2018)

Golden Kamui 150
Fire Brigade of Flames 118
Shingeki no Kyojin 103
Zankyou 013-019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.16)
_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.18)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.56)
_Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka?_ (Ch.5)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.26)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai_ (Ch.100)
_Mai Ball_ (Ch.93-94)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.39)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.107)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.146)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.118)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.15)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.88)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.13)
_Kageno datte Seishun Shitai_ (Ch.1-10)
_ReLIFE_ (Ch.222)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.39)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 12, 2018)

Jujutsu Taisen 001-002
Mujirushi 009
Nanatsu no Taizai 258
Noah's Notes 001
Route End 020
The Promised Neverland 078
We Can't Study 054


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 13, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 023
Jagaaaaaan 035
Jigokuraku 008
Saotome Senshu, Hitakakusu 063-064


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2018)

*Today:*


_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei _(Ch.231)
_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.53)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita. _(Ch.18)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.13)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.119)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.57)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.234)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.542)
_Okaeri, Tadaima, Mata Ashita_ (Ch.1)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.13-14)
_Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai_ (Ch.7-8)
_Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta!_ (Ch.10)
*

Yesterday:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.17)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.54)
_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.1)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.21-22)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.25-27)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.176)
_Kageno datte Seishun Shitai_ (Ch.11-16)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.22)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.232-233)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.541)
_Otakare Fujo Kano_ (Ch.1-2)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.12)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.11)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.6)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.102)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.111)
_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.20)
_Dokyuu Hentai Exloss_ (Ch.1-2)
_Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai_ (Ch.3)
_Jaryuu Tensei_ (Ch.16)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.543)
_Noah's Notes_ (Ch.1)
_Otakare Fujo Kano_ (Ch.5)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.151-152)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.7)
_Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi_ (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 15, 2018)

Drifters 070
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 455


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_B Group no Shounen_ (Ch.17)
_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.2)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.192)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.28-29)
_Kageno datte Seishun Shitai_ (Ch.17)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.130-131)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.544)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.64)
_Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai_ (Ch.2)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.19)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.29-30)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.10)
_The New Gate_ (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 16, 2018)

Black Clover 149
Dr. Stone 050
Dungeon Meshi 042
Haikyu!! 294
Hunter x Hunter 378
One Piece 898


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 17, 2018)

Baby Steps 309
Blue Phobia 005
Boku no Hero Academia 175
Gokushufudou 004
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to 101
Shokugeki no Soma 255
We Can't Study 055


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aharen-san wa Hakarenai_ (Ch.29-31)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.149)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.177)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.42)
_Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~_ (Ch.1)
_Matano Okoshiwo_ (Ch.3)
_Mirai no Fu Fu Desu Kedo?_ (Ch.1-3)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.545)
_Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru_ (Ch.10)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.153-154)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.13)
_Seifuku no Vampiress Lord_ (Ch.11)
_Shingan no Yuusha_ (Ch.6)
_Uchi no Tsukaima ga Sumimasen_ (Ch.1)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi._ (Ch.40)
_Yancha Gal no Anjou-san_ (Ch.1-16)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.309)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.175)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.55)
_D-Frag_ (Ch.100-101)
_Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu_ (Ch.12)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.378)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.101)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.21)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.155-156)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.33-34)
_Renai Boukun_ (Ch.50)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.255)
_The World of Moral Reversal_ (Ch.7)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga_ (Ch.109)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 18, 2018)

Blue Phobia 006
Golden Kamui 151
Jojolion 074


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akarui Kioku Soushitsu_ (Ch.1-19)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.19)
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.10)
_Dokyuu Hentai Exloss_ (Ch.3-5)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.14)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.54)
_Otakare Fujo Kano_ (Ch.6-8)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.157)
_Paranoia Cage_ (Ch.1-2)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.22-28)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.14)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.13)
_Tenshi to Akuto!!_ (Ch.25)
_Trap Heroine_ (Ch.3)
_Tsuyokute New Saga_ (Ch.50)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 19, 2018)

Birdmen 043
Hinomaru-Zumou 163
Jujutsu Kaisen 003
Nanatsu no Taizai 259
Noah's Notes 002
Robot x Laserbeam 048
The Promised Neverland 079
Ziga 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2018)

*Today:*

_100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru_ (Ch.1-2)
_Aho Girl_ (Ch.112)
_Ane Log_ (Ch.54)
_Dennou Kakugi MephistoWaltz_ (Ch.8-9)
_Haken no Kouki Altina_ (Ch.1-2)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.16)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.14)
_Jichou shinai Motoyuusha no Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.546)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.15)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.25)
_Sounan desu ka?_ (Ch.1)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.22)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.30)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.103)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 119
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 060
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 065


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.40)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.20)
_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Ch.34)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.119)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.193)
_Game Yaru kara 100-en Kashite!_ (Ch.8)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.120)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.251-256)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.15)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.11-12)
_KissXSis_ (Ch.119)
_Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.1-4)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.547)
_Noah's Notes_ (Ch.2)
_Otakare Fujo Kano_ (Ch.9)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.158)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.15)
_Shunkan Gradation_ (Ch.5)
_Sore hodo Hima de wa arimasen._ (Ch.1)
_Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari_ (Ch.1)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.40)
_ZIGA _(Ch.1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga_ (Ch.4)
_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.3)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.30)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.17)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.19)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.132)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.548)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.16)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.159-160)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.14)
_Urami-san wa Kyou mo Ayaui_ (Ch.1)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.105)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 22, 2018)

helvetica 012
Kings' Viking 035
Robot x Laserbeam 049


----------



## Iwanko (Mar 23, 2018)

ToG chapters 250-257
Dead Sorcerer's City chapters 120-125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.39) *[/Complete]*
_B Group no Shounen_ (Ch.18)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.21)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.16)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.13)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.131)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.60)
_Maou no Mama ni Narundayo!_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.549)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.17)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 23, 2018)

Black Clover 150
Boku no Hero Academia 176
Daiya no A - Act II 116
Dr. Stone 051
Hunter x Hunter 379
One Piece 899


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 24, 2018)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 005
Haikyu!! 295
Journey to the West 023
Shokugeki no Souma 256


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_B Group no Shounen_ (Ch.19)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.22)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.150)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.176)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.40)
_Gomen ne Money_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.379)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.14)
_Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko_ (Ch.2)
_Magic Marriage_ (Ch.2-3)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.550)
_Myuu and I_ (Ch.1)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.65)
_Osananajimi ni najimitai_ (Ch.4)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.161)
_Shinozaki-san Ki o Ota Shika ni!_ (Ch.47) *[/Complete]*
_Sounan desu ka?_ (Ch.2)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.15)
_Transmigration Girl_ (Ch.1-5) *[/Complete]*
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 25, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 120
Golden Kamui 152
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to 102
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 456
Sinbad 142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back to the Kaasan_ (Ch.1)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.48)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.102)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.95)
_Myuu and I_ (Ch.2-5)
_Nidome no Yuusha_ (Ch.2)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.162-163)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.256)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.23)
_Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru_ (Ch.10)
_Tenshi to Akuto!!_ (Ch.26)
_Yakedo Shoujo_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.19-20)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.120)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.23)
_JC no Life!_ (Ch.1-2)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.15)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari _(Ch.235)
_Myuu and I_ (Ch.6-10)
_Reincarnated as a Dragon's Egg - Let's Aim to be the Strongest_ (Ch.3)
_Shinka no Mi_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 26, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 036
Noah's Notes 003
Robot x Laserbeam 050
The Promised Neverland 080
Ziga 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru_ (Ch.3)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.257-260)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.58)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.8)
_Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai_ (Ch.9)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.27)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.551)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome _(Ch.164)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.16)
_Ren'ai Harem Game Shuuryou no Oshirase ga kuru Koro ni_ (Ch.2)
_Tachibanakan to Lie Angle_ (Ch.21-22)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.16)
_Urami-san wa Kyou mo Ayaui_ (Ch.2)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.104)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 27, 2018)

Nanatsu no Taizai 260
We Can't Study 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.55)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.56)
_Deatte 5 Byou de Battle_ (Ch.1)
_Free Life_ (Ch.2)
_Goblin Slayer_ (Ch.22)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.49)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.14)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.121)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.59)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.15-18)
_Legend_ (Ch.12)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.552)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.165)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.8)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.31)
_Tachibanakan to Lie Angle_ (Ch.23-25)
_World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent_ (Ch.13)
_Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 28, 2018)

Onepunch-Man 089
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 066
Skip Beat! 257


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2018)

*Today:*

_29 to JK_ (Ch.1)
_Assassin's Pride_ (Ch.7-8)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.23)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.194)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.31)
_Haken no Kouki Altina_ (Ch.3)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.75)
_Isekai Tensei ni Kansha o_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.553)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.43-44)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.39)
_Nejimage Factor_ (Ch.1-2)
_Noah's Notes_ (Ch.3)
_Ore ga Fujoshi de Aitsu ga Yuriota de_ (Ch.3)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.18)
_Otakare Fujo Kano_ (Ch.10)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.166)
_Otona no Bouguya-san_ (Ch.2)
_Tanaka The Wizard _(Ch.17)
_The NEET Yamano Masaru (23 y/o) went to Hello Work and finds an interesting job offer._  (Ch.1)
_Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san_ (Ch.10)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.3-5)
_ZIGA_ (Ch.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 117
Jigokuraku 009-010


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 29, 2018)

A trail of blood. I'm caught up with the current chapter. I hope it gets an anime.


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 30, 2018)

Black Clover 151
Boku no Hero Academia 177
Dr. Stone 052
Golden Kamui 153
Haikyu!! 296
Hinomaru-Zumou 164
Hunter x Hunter 380
One Piece 900


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku to Kimi no Taisetsu na Hanashi_ (Ch.1-4)
_Brave Girl_ (Ch.6)
_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.34)
_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.4)
_Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama_ (Ch.2)
_Isekai Goumon Hime_ (Ch.9)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.17)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.133)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.10)
_Matano Okoshiwo_ (Ch.4)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.554)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.167)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.35)
_Poison Girl_ (Ch.17)
_Rain_ (Ch.1-10)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.64)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.9)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.6)
_Yankee Nishimiya-san wa Choroi_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.113)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.24)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.151)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.177)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.22)
_Cylcia = Code_ (Ch.7)
_Isekai Cheat Magician_ (Ch.6)
_Isekai Yakkyoku_ (Ch.13)
_Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai_ (Ch.10)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.555)
_Rain_ (Ch.11-12)
_While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly_ (Ch.4)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 1, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 037
Journey to the West 024
Kings' Viking 036
Shokugeki no Souma 257
Talentless Nana 013
We Can't Study 057


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.57)
_Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!?_ (Ch.21)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.380)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.18)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.51)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.11)
_Kuro no Shoukanshi_ (Ch.3)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.14)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.24)
_Oomuroke_ (Ch.38-41)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.168)
_Rain_ (Ch.13-19)
_Reincarnated as a Dragon's Egg - Let's Aim to be the Strongest_ (Ch.4)
_Tamayomi_ (Ch.1-3)
_The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic_ (Ch.10)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.7)
_Yankee Nishimiya-san wa Choroi_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_Dokyuu Hentai Exloss_ (Ch.6)
_Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan_ (Ch.31)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.28)
_Iincho_ (Ch.1-3)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.12)
_Magic Marriage_ (Ch.4)
_Munou na Nana_ (Ch.13)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.19)
_Rain_ (Ch.20-30)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.257)
_Sounan desu ka?_ (Ch.3)
_Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki_ (Ch.3)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.38)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 2, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 121
Hinomaru-Zumou 165
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 457
Nanatsu no Taizai 261
Robot x Laserbeam 051
The Promised Neverland 081
Trinity Wonder 055
Ziga 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.21)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.121)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.122)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.261-266)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.19-20)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.9)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.556)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.40)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.169)
_The foster mother is a witch!_ (Ch.1)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.18)
_Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga_ (Ch.110)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.116)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.105)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 3, 2018)

Jigokuraku 011
Origin 049


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.114)
_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.56)
_Burakku Gakkou ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei_ (Ch.1)
_DNA wa Oshietekurenai_ (Ch.1)
_Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero_ (Ch.1)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.32)
_Haken no Kouki Altina_ (Ch.4)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.21)
_Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku?_ (Ch.2)
_Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.557)
_NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta_ (Ch.2)
_Onii-chan is done for_ (Ch.14)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.170)
_Re:Monster_ (Ch.41)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.32)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 4, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 118
Trinity Wonder 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_DNA wa Oshiete Kurenai - Animalium no Otome-tachi_ (Ch.2-5)
_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.5)
_Fuuka_ (Ch.195) *[/Complete]*
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.178)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.22-23)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.36)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.558)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.66)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.20)
_Uchiage Hanabi, Shita kara Miru ka? Yoko kara Miru ka?_ (Ch.1-5)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi._ (Ch.41)
_Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon_ (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 5, 2018)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 458


----------



## 50 pesos (Apr 5, 2018)

baki dou


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 6, 2018)

Black Clover 152
Boku no Hero Academia 178
Dr. Stone 053
Kiss x Death 063


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aho Girl_ (Ch.124)
_DNA wa Oshiete Kurenai - Animalium no Otome-tachi_ (Ch.6-8)
_Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku?_ (Ch.3)
_Kamigoroshihime Zilch_ (Ch.8-11)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.16)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. _(Ch.134-136)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.559)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.171)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.10)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.18)


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Black Clover 152
Boku no Hero Academia 178
Dr. Stone 053


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 7, 2018)

Haikyu!! 297
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 103
Trinity Wonder 057


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.152)
_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Ch.35)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.87-89)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.28)
_Isekai Tensei ni Kansha o_ (Ch.2)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.132)
_Kamigoroshihime Zilch_ (Ch.12-15)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.172-173)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.11)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... _(Ch.65)
_Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu_ (Ch.3)
_Watashi wa Kimi wo Nakasetai_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 8, 2018)

A Trail of Blood 025
Saotome Senshu, Hitakakusu 067
Shokugeki no Souma 258
Tomodachi Game 048
We Can't Study 058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2018)

*Today:*

_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.11)
_Dolkara_ (Ch.4)
_Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki_ (Ch.8)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.10)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.103)
_Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko_ (Ch.3)
_Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai_ (Ch.2)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.560)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.36)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.258)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.49)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.178)
_Chotto Kawaii Iron Maiden_ (Ch.1-6)
_Hanagimi to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.28-32)
_Kamigoroshihime Zilch_ (Ch.16-17)
_Magi Craft Meister_ (Ch.6)
_Matano Okoshiwo_ (Ch.5)
_Neeko wa Tsurai yo_ (Ch.6)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.174)
_Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age_ (Ch.16)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.33)
_Trap Heroine_ (Ch.4)
_Urami-san wa Kyou mo Ayaui_ (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 9, 2018)

Jigokuraku 012
Nanatsu no Taizai 262
The Promised Neverland 082
Trinity Wonder 058
UQ Holder! 147


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.58)
_Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu!_ (Ch.1-4)
_Chotto Kawaii Iron Maiden_ (Ch.7-8)
_Fureru to Kikoeru_ (Ch.22)
_Hanagimi to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.33-37)
_Kamigoroshihime Zilch_ (Ch.18-27)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.236)
_Murabito desu ga Nani ka?_ (Ch.14)
_NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta_ (Ch.3)
_Otoko no Ko Tsuma_ (Ch.1)
_Tadashi Ore wa Heroine Toshite_ (Ch.1)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.34)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.147)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.106)
_ZIGA_ (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 10, 2018)

Arslan Senki 058
Golden Kamui 154
Journey to the West 025
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 459
Onepunch-Man 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.57)
_Assassin's Pride_ (Ch.9)
_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.22)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.33)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.15)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.123)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.267-273)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.21)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.176-177)
_Otoko no Ko Tsuma_ (Ch.2)
_Platina End_ (Ch.29)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.12)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.35)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.111-112)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 11, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 119
Hinomaru-Zumou 166


----------



## Rob (Apr 12, 2018)

After finishing Homunculus, I decided to re-read Crows. I'll read the Gaiden chapters and Worst afterwards again.

Edit: Speaking of which, you still alive fgt? @Sasuke


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.19)
_Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo?_ (Ch.1)
_Okusan_ (Ch.59)
_Otoko no Ko Tsuma_ (Ch.3)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.178)
_Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita._ (Ch.9)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.11)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.113-117)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 12, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin 104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2018)

*Today:*

_Asa made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.41-47) *[/Complete]*
_Bright and Cheery Amnesia_ (Ch.20)
_Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku?_ (Ch.4)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.45)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.67)
_Otoko no Ko Tsuma_ (Ch.4)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.179)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.66)
_The New Gate_ (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 13, 2018)

Dr. Stone 054
Haikyu!! 298
Major 2nd 028
One Piece 901
Robot x Laserbeam 052
Tomodachi Game 049
Trinity Wonder 059


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 14, 2018)

Black Clover 153
Boku no Hero Academia 179
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 460
Shokugeki no Soma 259


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aharen-san wa Hakarenai_ (Ch.32-34)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.153)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.179)
_Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui_ (Ch.1)
_LV999 no Murabito_ (Ch.11)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.137)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.22)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.180)
_Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru_ (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 15, 2018)

A Trail of Blood 026
Dungeon Meshi 043
Fire Brigade of Flames 122
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 104
We Can't Study 059


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akuno Himitsu Kessha_ (Ch.9)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.25)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.122)
_Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui_ (Ch.2)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.24)
_Haken no Kouki Altina_ (Ch.5)
_Hanagimi to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.38-42)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.24)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.11)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.104)
_Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasuga?_ (Ch.6)
_Magi Craft Meister_ (Ch.7)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.28)
_Marry Me!_ (Ch.11)
_Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru_ (Ch.1-2)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.181)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.259)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.19)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.310)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.59)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.123)
_Freezing_ (Ch.216)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.90)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.50)
_Hentai Elf to Majime Orc_ (Ch.1-8)
_Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet_ (Ch.28)
_Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru_ (Ch.3)
_Okusan_ (Ch.60)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.182)
_Tanaka The Wizard_ (Ch.19)
_Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi_ (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 16, 2018)

Again!! 107
Baby Steps 301
Fire Brigade of Flames 123
Nanatsu no Taizai 263
The Promised Neverland 083
Trinity Wonder 060


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2018)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.107)
_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.232)
_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.58)
_Dungeon Seeker_ (Ch.20)
_Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui_ (Ch.3)
_Isekai ni Kita Mitai dakedo Ikanisureba Yoi no Darou_ (Ch.3)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.274-275)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.179)
_Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!_ (Ch.59)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.55)
_Legend_ (Ch.13)
_Matano Okoshiwo_ (Ch.6)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.561)
_Ore ga... Yuri!?_ (Ch.2)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.23)
_Otakare Fujo Kano_ (Ch.12)
_Otoko no Ko Tsuma_ (Ch.5)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.183)
_Retired Heroes_ (Ch.1-3)
_Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku_ (Ch.7)
_Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age_ (Ch.17)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.9)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.15)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.108)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 17, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 038
Jigokuraku 013


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_Asahinagu_ (Ch.12-13)
_Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki_ (Ch.9)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.124)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.562)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.184)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.11)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.22)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.31)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.107)


----------



## k2nice (Apr 18, 2018)

The manga guide to databases


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 18, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 120
Golden Kamui 155
Jojolion 075
Major 2nd 029
Trinity Wonder 061


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.23)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.34)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.176)
_Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga......_ (Ch.1)
_Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure_ (Ch.5)
_Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu._ (Ch.9)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.29)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.563)
_Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru_ (Ch.4)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.185-186)
_Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai_ (Ch.18)
_Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.0-2)


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 20, 2018)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> _Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.26)
> _Deatte 5 Byou de Battle_ (Ch.2)
> ...


You can talk 
This is the first time I have ever actually saw you saying anything other than a manga update.

Also teach me your ways senpai!


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 21, 2018)

Black Clover 154
Boku no Hero Academia 180
D.Gray-Man Chapter 228
Dr. Stone 055
Haikyuu!! 299
Journey to the West 026
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to 105
One Piece 902
Robot x Laserbeam 053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.154)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.180)
_Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu_ (Ch.13)
_Goodbye Isekai Tensei_ (Ch.3)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.43)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.565)
_My Wife is a Man_ (Ch.6)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.187-189)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.37)
_Sakura-chan to Amane-kun_ (Ch.1-3)
_Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha _(Ch.1-2)
_Shunkan Gradation_ (Ch.6)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.16)


Singulrality said:


> You can talk
> This is the first time I have ever actually saw you saying anything other than a manga update.
> 
> Also teach me your ways senpai!



I'm not as active as I used to be when it comes to posting. I'm pretty much now low key surfing the forums and posting in the anime/manga series update threads. 

As for manga reading, it's pretty simple, just start reading what ever catches your attention.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 22, 2018)

Shokugeki no Soma 260


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.13-15)
_Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui_ (Ch.4)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.105)
_Magic Marriage_ (Ch.5)
_NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta_ (Ch.4)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.190)
_Perfect Half_ (Ch.1-10)
_Sakura-chan to Amane-kun_ (Ch.4)
_Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.54-57)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.260)
_Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 23, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 124
Jigokuraku 014
Ookiku Furikabutte 140-141
Nanatsu no Taizai 264
The Promised Neverland 084
Trinity Wonder 062
We Can't Study 060


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.16)
_Citrus_ (Ch.37)
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.12)
_Fureru to Kikoeru_ (Ch.23)
_Happy Sugar Life_ (Ch.1-24)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.138)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.61)
_Naka no Hito Genome_ (Ch.20)
_Perfect Half_ (Ch.11-25)
_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.27)
_Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai_ (Ch.2)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2018)

*Today:*


_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.59)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.60)
_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.17)
_Dungeon Seeker_ (Ch.21)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.124)
_Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui_ (Ch.5)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.16)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.276-277)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.180)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.14)
_Isekai ni Kita Mitai dakedo Ikanisureba Yoi no Darou_ (Ch.4)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.17)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.29)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.566)
_My Rival Is Behind You_ (Ch.1-2)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.15)
_Nidome no Yuusha_ (Ch.3)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.25)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.191)
_Peta Girl_ (Ch.1)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.12)
_Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu_ (Ch.1-3)
_Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai_ (Ch.3)
_Ubau Mono Ubawareru Mono_ (Ch.8)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.108)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.18)
_Dungeon ni Deai o Motomeru no wa Machigatte Iru Darou ka_ (Ch.81)
_Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!?_ (Ch.22)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.125)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.20)
_Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi_ (Ch.4-6)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.237)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.567)
_Oi!! Obasan_ (Ch.1-3)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.192)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.13)
_Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu_ (Ch.4)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.117)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 25, 2018)

Golden Kamui 156
Hinomaru-Zumou 167-168
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 461


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 26, 2018)

Hinomaru-Zumou 169
Jagaaaaaan 039
Major 2nd 030
Skip Beat! 258


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.19)
_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.35)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.27-29)
_Game Yaru kara 100-en Kashite!_ (Ch.9)
_Goblin Slayer_ (Ch.23)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.35)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.23)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.568)
_Oi!! Obasan_ (Ch.4)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.193)
_Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo?_ (Ch.7)
_Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja_ (Ch.9)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.13)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.36)
_Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai_ (Ch.1)
_Yankee Nishimiya-san wa Choroi_ (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 27, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 121
Onepunch-Man 091


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.20)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.18)
_Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku?_ (Ch.5)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.133)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.13)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.569)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.30)
_Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru_ (Ch.2)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.46)
_Neeko wa Tsurai yo_ (Ch.7)
_Oi!! Obasan_ (Ch.5-6)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.194)
_Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru_ (Ch.12)
_Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai_ (Ch.4)


----------



## BlueBlackAngel (Apr 27, 2018)

Latest OPM chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2018)

*Today:*


_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.21)
_Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita_ (Ch.0-1)
_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.21)
_Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer_ (Ch.15)
_Floor ni Maou ga Imasu_ (Ch.19)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.25)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.570)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.26)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.68-69)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.194)
_Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita._ (Ch.10)
_Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni_ (Ch.8)
_Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu_ (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 28, 2018)

Black Clover 155
Boku no Hero Academia 181
Dr. Stone 056
One Piece 903


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 29, 2018)

Haikyu!! 300
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 462
Love is Hard for Otaku 027
Noah's Notes 004
Robot x Laserbeam 054


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2018)

*Today:*

_Argate online_ (Ch.7)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.155)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.181)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.23)
_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.22)
_Entrans!_ (Ch.1-6)
_Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui_ (Ch.6)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.25)
_Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai_ (Ch.11)
_Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru_ (Ch.27)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.30)
_Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan_ (Ch.9)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.22)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_  (Ch.195-196)
_Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age_ (Ch.18)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.37)
_Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai_ (Ch.2)
_While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2018)

*Today:*

_Almadianos Eiyuuden_ (h.8)
_Argate online_ (Ch.8)
_Asmodeus wa Akiramenai_ (Ch.1)
_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.23-26)
_Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga_ (Ch.5)
_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.6)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.51)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.26)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu_ (Ch.13)
_Maou-sama no Machizukuri!_ (Ch.2)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.27)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.197)
_Otoko no Ko Tsuma_ (Ch.7)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.38-39)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.10)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.32-33)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 30, 2018)

Ballroom e Youkoso 046.5
Chi no Wadachi 027
Journey to the West 027
Shokugeki no Soma 261


----------



## dhilonv (May 1, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 125
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 106
Saotome-Senshu, Hitakakusu 069
We Can't Study 061


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.24)
_Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui_ (Ch.7)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.36)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.278-281)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.29)
_Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi_ (Ch.7)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.139)
_Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu _(Ch.14)
_Legend_ (Ch.14)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.571)
_Onii-chan is done for_ (Ch.15)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.198)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.261)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.750)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.41)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.61)
_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.27-28)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.41)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.125)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.126)
_Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo?_ (Ch.2)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai_ (Ch.106)
_Magi Craft Meister_ (Ch.8)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.44)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.572)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.199)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.38)
_Rivnes_ (Ch.1-2)
_Sounan desu ka?_ (Ch.5)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.751)


----------



## dhilonv (May 2, 2018)

Major 2nd 031
Golden Kamuy 157
The Promised Neverland 085


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.60)
_Asmodeus wa Akiramenai_ (Ch.2)
_Cherry Teacher Sakura Naoki_ (Ch.29-42) *[/Complete]*
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.13)
_Fureru to Kikoeru_ (Ch.24)
_Futoku no Guild_ (Ch.1-4)
_Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai_ (Ch.4)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.30)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.31)
_Noah's Notes_ (Ch.4)
_Okusan_ (Ch.61)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.28)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.11)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.752)
_Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals_ (Ch.24-27)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.118)


----------



## dhilonv (May 3, 2018)

Jigokuraku 015
Talentless Nana 014
Tomodachi Game 050


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Munou na Nana_ (Ch.14)
_Nejimage Factor_ (Ch.3)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.200)
_Re:Monster_ (Ch.42)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita_ (Ch.68)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.14)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.753)
_Urami-san wa Kyou mo Ayaui_ (Ch.4)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.109)


----------



## dhilonv (May 5, 2018)

Trinity Wonder 063


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_Assassin's Pride_ (Ch.10)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.27)
_Gal☆Cleaning!_  (Ch.1)
_Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui_ (Ch.8)
_Grimm & Gritty_ (Ch.2)
_LV999 no Murabito_ (Ch.12)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.573-575)
_Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka_ (Ch.12)
_Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu_ (Ch.6)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.754)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! _(Ch.5)
_Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita_ (Ch.2)
_Cross account_ (Ch.1-2)
_Dakimakura to wa Kekkon Dekinai!_ (Ch.1)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.89)
_Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru_ (Ch.5)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.70)
_Slime-san to Yuusha Kenkyuubu_ (Ch.1-4)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.39)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.755)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.118-120)


----------



## dhilonv (May 6, 2018)

Nanatsu no Taizai 265


----------



## dhilonv (May 7, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 040
Jigokuraku 016
Journey to the West 028
Noah's Arts 005
Trinity Wonder 064


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2018)

*Today:
*
_Asahinagu_ (Ch.14)
_B Group no Shounen_ (Ch.20)
_Crap, I'm a Teacher at a Black Gyaru School!_ (Ch.2)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.282-286)
_Isekai Tensei ni Kansha o_ (Ch.3-7)
_Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja_ (Ch.20)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.14-15)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.96)
_Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat_ (Ch.9)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.576)
_Noah's Notes_ (Ch.5)
_Pawahara Bishoujo Kanpanii _(Ch.1-2)
_Ore no Kanojo ni Nanika Youkai_ (Ch.12-19)
_Slime-san to Yuusha Kenkyuubu_ (Ch.8)
_Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki_ (Ch.4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.757)

*


Yesterday:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.28)
_Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken_ (Ch.8)
_Cross account_ (Ch.3-8)
_Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu._ (Ch.10)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.15)
_Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun_ (Ch.5)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.18)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.238)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.29)
_Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu!_ (Ch.5)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.40)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.756)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.12)
_Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai!_ (Ch.1)
_Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (May 8, 2018)

Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 070


----------



## dhilonv (May 9, 2018)

UQ Holder! 148


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.61)
_Asmodeus wa Akiramenai_ (Ch.3)
_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.25)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.91)
_Haken no Kouki Altina_ (Ch.6)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.17)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.127)
_Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat_ (Ch.10)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.47)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.239)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.577)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.16)
_Platina End_ (Ch.30)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.14)
_Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu!_ (Ch.6)
_Seirei Gensouki_ (Ch.9)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.758)
_Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Argate online_ (Ch.9)
_Fureru to Kikoeru_ (Ch.25)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.31)
_Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.578)
_Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru_ (Ch.6)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.41)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.201)
_Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san_ (Ch.1)
_The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic_ (Ch.11)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.759)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.148)


----------



## dhilonv (May 10, 2018)

Arslan Senki 059


----------



## dhilonv (May 11, 2018)

Black Clover 156
Boku no Hero Academia 182
Daiya no A Act II 122
Dr. Stone 057
Haikyu!! 301
Hungry Marie 020
Major 2nd 032
One Piece 904
Shingeki no Kyojin 105
Shokugeki no Soma 262
Trinity Wonder 065


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.41)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.24)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.134)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.140)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.579)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.30)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.202)
_Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san_ (Ch.2)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita_ (Ch.69)
_Seirei Gensouki_ (Ch.10)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.58)
_Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu_ (Ch.7)
_The New Gate_ (Ch.38)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.760)
_Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai_ (Ch.3)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.42)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.119)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.121)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_29 to JK_ (Ch.2)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.182)
_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.7)
_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.8)
_Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka?_ (Ch.7)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.32)
_Matano Okoshiwo_ (Ch.7)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.580)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.203)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.262)
_Tadashi Ore wa Heroine Toshite_ (Ch.2)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.12)
_Tensei Shitara Dragon no Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee_ (Ch.5)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.761)


----------



## dhilonv (May 12, 2018)

Jujutsu Kaisen 004-007
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 107


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 028
Golden Kamui 158
Toukyou卍Revengers 007
We Can't Study 062


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cross account_ (Ch.9-18)
_Deatte 5 Byou de Battle_ (Ch.3)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.126)
_Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero_ (Ch.2)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.26)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.181)
_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.9)
_Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!?_ (Ch.3)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.31)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.240)
_Oi!! Obasan_ (Ch.7)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.205)
_Retired Heroes_ (Ch.4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.763)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. _(Ch.42)
*
Yesterday:*

_B Group no Shounen_ (Ch.21)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.62)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.16)
_Isekai Yakkyoku_ (Ch.3)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.107)
_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.35)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.31)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.204)
_Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san_ (Ch.3-5)
_Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu!_ (Ch.7)
_Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu_ (Ch.4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.762)
_Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo_ (Ch.2)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.50)


----------



## dhilonv (May 14, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 126
Nanatsu no Taizai 266
The Promised Neverland 086


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.62)
_Akarui Kioku Soushitsu_ (Ch.21)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.42)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.142-144)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.37)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.287-292)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.581)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.206)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.39)
_Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu!_ (Ch.8)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.764)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.109)
_Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai!_ (Ch.2)


----------



## dhilonv (May 15, 2018)

Journey to the West 029
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 071


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2018)

Trinity Wonder 066


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_Argate online_ (Ch.10)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.128)
_Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou_ (Ch.3-4)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.60)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.582)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.47)
_Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka?_ (Ch.1)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.207)
_Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san_ (Ch.6-8)
_Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu!_ (Ch.9)
_Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo?_ (Ch.8)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.26)
_Sounan desu ka?_ (Ch.6)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.41)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.765)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.13)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.110)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.11-12)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.25)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.141)
_Kyou no Cerberus_ (Ch.56)
_Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii?_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.583)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.32)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.208)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.21)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.766)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.14)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.20)
_Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta!_ (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (May 17, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 123
Dungeon Meshi 044


----------



## dhilonv (May 18, 2018)

Black Clover 157
Dr. Stone 058
Haikyu!! 302
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 463
Major 2nd 033
Shokugeki no Soma 263


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.30)
_Ecstas Online_ (Ch.6)
_Entrans!_ (Ch.4)
_Hentai Elf to Majime Orc_ (Ch.9)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.584)
_Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru_ (Ch.7)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.209)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.70)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.15)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.767)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.120)


----------



## dhilonv (May 19, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 183
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 006
Jagaaaaaan 041-042
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 108
We Can't Study 063


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.157)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.183)
_Fureru to Kikoeru_ (Ch.26)
_Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai_ (Ch.5)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.33)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.585)
_NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta_ (Ch.5)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.25)
_Ore ga... Yuri!?_ (Ch.3)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.210)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.263)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.768)
_Tsuyokute New Saga_ (Ch.51-52)
_Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai!_ (Ch.3)
_Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu!_ (Ch.6)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.63)
_Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita_ (Ch.3)
_Dungeon Seeker_ (Ch.22)
_Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu_ (Ch.14)
_Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki_ (Ch.10)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.77)
_Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu_ (Ch.32)
_Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru!_ (Ch.1)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.108)
_Kimi wa Shoujo_ (Ch.1-3)
_KissXSis_ (Ch.120)
_Kuro no Shoukanshi_ (Ch.4)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.17)
_Okusan_ (Ch.62)
_Slime-san to Yuusha Kenkyuubu_ (Ch.6)
_Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai_ (Ch.5)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.769)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.122)


----------



## dhilonv (May 20, 2018)

Tomodachi Game 051


----------



## dhilonv (May 21, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 127
Hajime no Ippo 1205-1210
Nanatsu no Taizai 267-268
Silver Spoon 124
Ookiku Furikabutte 142
The Promised Neverland 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.233)
_Combatants Will Be Dispatched!_ (Ch.1)
_Dakimakura to wa Kekkon Dekinai!_ (Ch.2)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.127)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.21)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.27)
_Kimi wa Kawaii Onnanoko_ (Ch.17)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.241)
_Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru_ (Ch.8)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.33)
_Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu_ (Ch.5)
_Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha_ (Ch.3)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.70)
_Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne!_ (Ch.4)
_World's End Harem - Fantasia_ (Ch.0-1)


----------



## dhilonv (May 22, 2018)

Baby Steps 311
Hinomaru-Zumou 170-171
Skip Beat! 259


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_29 to JK_ (Ch.3)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.29)
_Citrus_ (Ch.38)
_Combatants Will Be Dispatched!_ (Ch.2)
_Fuuka Special Edition_ (Ch.1)
_Gal?Clea!_ (Ch.2)
_Happy Sugar Life_ (Ch.25)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.293)
_Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai_ (Ch.12)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.37)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.97)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.586)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.71)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.211)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.11)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.771)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.63)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.311)
_B Group no Shounen_ (Ch.22) *[/Complete]*
_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Ch.36)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.18)
_Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku?_ (Ch.6)
_Kimi wa Shoujo_ (Ch.4)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.587)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.15)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.16)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.772)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.111)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.121)


----------



## dhilonv (May 23, 2018)

Dragon Ball Super 032-034
Major 2nd 034
Robot x Laserbeam 055-057


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.26-27)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.129)
_Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou_ (Ch.5)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.22)
_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.10)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.142)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.32)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.34)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.588)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.34)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.212)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.773)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.43)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## dhilonv (May 24, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.36)
_Gal☆Cleaning! _(Ch.3)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.38)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.61)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.26)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.135)
_Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka_ (Ch.2)
_Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!?_ (Ch.4)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.589)
_Oogami-san, Dadamore desu_ (Ch.1)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.213)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.40)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.71)
_Shinobuna! Chiyo-chan_ (Ch.1)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.774)
_Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (May 25, 2018)

Black Clover 158
Boku no Hero Academia 184
Dragon Ball Super 035-036
Haikyu!! 303
One Piece 905
Onepunch-Man 092


----------



## dhilonv (May 26, 2018)

Noah's Notes 006
Shokugeki no Soma 264


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.30)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.158)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.184)
_Ecstas Online_ (Ch.7)
_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.8)
_Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui_ (Ch.9)
_Goblin Slayer_ (Ch.24)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.92-94)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.28)
_Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii?_ (Ch.2)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.590)
_Oi!! Obasan_ (Ch.8-12)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.214-215)
_Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san_ (Ch.9-10)
_Sekai no Owari no Encore_ (Ch.27)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.775)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (May 27, 2018)

Dr. Stone 059
Drifters 071
Hinomaru-Zumou 172-174
Journey to the West 030


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Hachiichi_ (Ch.95)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.62)
_Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru_ (Ch.28)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.23)
_Naka no Hito Genome_ (Ch.21)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.35)
_Re:Monster_ (Ch.43)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.264)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.776)
_Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon_ (Ch.4)
_YJK's unusual affection_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (May 28, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 128
Jagaaaaaan 043-044
Nanatsu no Taizai 269
The Promised Neverland 088
We Can't Study 064


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cross account_ (Ch.19)
_Futoku no Guild_ (Ch.5)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.96)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.17)
_Isekai Ryouridou_ (Ch.4)
_Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo?_ (Ch.3)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.62)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.19)
_Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku o!_ (Ch.23)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.18)
_Okusan_ (Ch.63)
_Oomuroke_ (Ch.42-49)
_Onii-chan is done for_ (Ch.16)
_Swap Swap_ (Ch.42)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.777)


----------



## dhilonv (May 29, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 029
Golden Kamui 159
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 109


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akuyaku Ouji wa Koi ga Dekinai_ (Ch.1)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.64)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.128)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.294-298)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.23)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.29)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.27)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.23)
_Legend_ (Ch.15)
_Mobko no Koi_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.591)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.216)
_Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru_ (Ch.13)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.778)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.122)


----------



## dhilonv (May 30, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 125
Hinomaru-Zumou 175
Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 010
Orient 001
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 072


----------



## db84x (May 30, 2018)

Kingdom 599


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.64)
_Haken no Kouki Altina_ (Ch.7)
_Isekai ni Kita Mitai dakedo Ikanisureba Yoi no Darou_ (Ch.5)
_Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun_ (Ch.6)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai_ (Ch.109)
_Kimi wa Shoujo_ (Ch.5)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.592)
_NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta_ (Ch.6)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.17)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.779)
_Tsubasa to Hotaru_ (Ch.34)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (May 31, 2018)

Black Torch 012
Silver Spoon 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2018)

*Today:*

_Crap, I'm a Teacher at a Black Gyaru School!_ (Ch.3)
_Deatte 5 Byou de Battle_ (Ch.4)
_Dungeon Seeker_ (Ch.23)
_Fuuka Special Edition_ (Ch.2)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.39)
_Grimm & Gritty_ (Ch.3)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.97)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.58)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.182)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._(Ch.143)
_Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku_ (Ch.7)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.593)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.36)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.217-218)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! _(Ch.780)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.112)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2018)

Black Clover 159
Boku no Hero Academia 185
Dr. Stone 060
Haikyu!! 304
Major 2nd 035
One Piece 906
Shokugeki no Soma 265


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita_ (Ch.4)
_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.28)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.98)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.24)
_Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai_ (Ch.12)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.242)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.594)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.37)
_Otoko no Ko Tsuma_ (Ch.8)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.219)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.72)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.17)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.40)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.781)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.110)
_While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly_ (Ch.6)
_Urami-san wa Kyou mo Ayaui_ (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 2, 2018)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 007
Golden Kamui 160


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.159)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.185)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.24)
_Fureru to Kikoeru_ (Ch.27)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.63)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.35)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.595)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.220)
_Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu_ (Ch.19)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.265)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.782)
_Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals_ (Ch.29-30)
_Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai_ (Ch.7)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.123)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 3, 2018)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 109.1
We Can't Study 065


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 3, 2018)

Kasane ch1-98 

9/10 couldn't stop reading it, want next volume already.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga_ (Ch.6)
_Combatants Will Be Dispatched!_ (Ch.3)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.99)
_Hajimete no Gal_ (Ch.59)
_LV999 no Murabito_ (Ch.13)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.20)
_Megami no Sprinter_ (Ch.1-2)
_Oogami-san, Dadamore desu_ (Ch.2)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.38)
_Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san_ (Ch.11-12)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.783)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.31)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.65)
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.14)
_Hachiichi_ (Ch.100) *[/Complete]*
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.64-65)
_Kenja no Mago_ (Ch.24)
_Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet_ (Ch.33)
_Osananajimi ni najimitai_ (Ch.5)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.41)
_Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja_ (Ch.10)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.784)
_Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo_ (Ch.4)
_Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai_ (Ch.8)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.51)
_Yakedo Shoujo_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 4, 2018)

Nanatsu no Taizai 270
Robot x Laserbeam 058
The Promised Neverland 089
Tomodachi Game 052


----------



## Baks (Jun 5, 2018)

Darwin's Game 44 and 45


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 5, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 129
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_Cross account_ (Ch.20)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.129)
_Freezing_ (Ch.217)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.299-303)
_Magi Craft Meister_ (Ch.9)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.596)
_Okusan_ (Ch.64)
_Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki Desu ka?_ (Ch.35)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.221)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.18)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.785)


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 5, 2018)

Skill of Lure ch1-36 /end


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 6, 2018)

Again!! 108
Silver Spoon 126
Talentless Nana 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.65)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.19)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.130)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.66)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.597)
_Peta Girl_ (Ch.2)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.42)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.72)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.786)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.113)
_Yuusha no Mago to Maou no Musume_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Baks (Jun 6, 2018)

Darwin's Game 46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_1-nen A-gumi no Monster_ (Ch.1)
_Again!!_ (Ch.108)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.100)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.40)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.52-53)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.48)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.243)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.598)
_Munou na Nana_ (Ch.15)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.19)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.39)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.222)
_Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku_ (Ch.8)
_Shunkan Gradation_ (Ch.7)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.787)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.123-128)


----------



## Baks (Jun 7, 2018)

Darwin's Game 47


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 7, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 045
Orient 002


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 8, 2018)

Black Clover 160
Daiya no A - Act II 126
Dr. Stone 061
Haikyu!! 305
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 464
One Piece 907
Shokugeki no Soma 266


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2018)

*Today:*

_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.29)
_Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai_ (Ch.13)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.599)
_Otoko no Ko Tsuma _(Ch.9)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.223-224)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.73)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.18)
_Shinobuna! Chiyo-chan_ (Ch.2-3)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.788)
_Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Baks (Jun 8, 2018)

One Piece 907
Souma 266


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 9, 2018)

Arslan Senki 060
Journey to the West 031
Love is Hard for Otaku 028
UQ Holder! 149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Asmodeus wa Akiramenai_ (Ch.4-5)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.160)
_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.9)
_Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest_ (Ch.1)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.600)
_Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san_ (Ch.13)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.40)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.225)
_Real no Heroine wa Irimasen!_ (Ch.24-26)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.266)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.789)
_Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo_ (Ch.5)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.124)


----------



## Baks (Jun 9, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 186


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 10, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 130
Major 2nd 036
New Prince of Tennis 201-205
We Can't Study 066


----------



## Baks (Jun 10, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Akarui Kioku Soushitsu_ (Ch.22)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.66)
_Naka no Hito Genome_ (Ch.22)
_Neeko wa Tsurai yo_ (Ch.8)
_Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna_ (Ch.20-22)
_Shinka no Mi_ (Ch.2-3)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.790)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.17)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.149)
_Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai!_ (Ch.4)
_Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii_ (Ch.28)
_Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo_ (Ch.1)


----------



## The Mathemagician (Jun 10, 2018)

I re-read the entirety of Rumiko Takahashi's Urusei Yatsura and Maison Ikkoku. They're fun series, especially UY. Fucking love that series.


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 11, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 186
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 110
Shingeki no Kyojin 106


----------



## Baks (Jun 11, 2018)

Darwin's Game 48


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 12, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 030
Nanatsu no Taizai 271
The Promised Neverland 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2018)

*Today:
*
_Almadianos Eiyuuden_ (Ch.9)
_Ane Log_ (Ch.66)
_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.21)
_Ashigei Shoujo Komura-san_ (One-Shot)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.32)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.186)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.41)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.304-308)
_Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... _(Ch.2)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.20)
_Kageno datte Seishun Shitai_ (Ch.18)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai_ (Ch.110)
_Mousou Telepathy _(Ch.601)
_Oniisan no Hikkoshi no Kataduke ga Susumanai_ (Ch.2)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.41)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.226)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.12)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.792)
_Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta!_ (Ch.12)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.114)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.125)


*

Yesterday:*

_Cross account_ (Ch.21)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.130)
_Floor ni Maou ga Imasu_ (Ch.20-21)
_Gal☆Cleaning!_ (Ch.4)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.144)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.36)
_Mimi yori Harmonia_ (Ch.1-3)
_Okusan_ (Ch.65)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.791)


----------



## Baks (Jun 12, 2018)

Darwin's Game 49


----------



## DeVision (Jun 12, 2018)

Just finished Pandora Hearts and I need to rage somewhere. WTF was that?

Also: The Seven Deadly Sins 271 and The Promised Neverland 90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu!_ (Ch.7)
_Fuuka Special Edition_ (Ch.3)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.131)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.18)
_Isekai Tensei Soudouki_ (Ch.1-15)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.145)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.602)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.48-49)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.42)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.793)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 13, 2018)

Golden Kamui 161
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 074


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 14, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 046
Journey to the West 032
Orient 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Isekai Tensei Soudouki_ (Ch.16-25)
_Kono Sekai ga Game dato Ore dake ga Shitte Iru_ (Ch.1-9)
_Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan_ (Ch.10)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.603)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.42)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.227)
_Platina End_ (Ch.31)
_Slime-san to Yuusha Kenkyuubu_ (Ch.7)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.794)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 15, 2018)

Black Clover 161
Boku no Hero Academia 187
Daiya no A - Act II 127
Dr. Stone 062
Haikyu!! 306
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 001
One Piece 908
Shokugeki no Soma 267


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.33)
_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.30)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.27)
_I Am My Wife_ (Ch.19)
_Isekai Tensei Soudouki_ (Ch.26-35)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.16)
_Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka?_ (Ch.8)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.21)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.604)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.40)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.228-229)
_Real no Heroine wa Irimasen!_ (Ch.27)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.74)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.795)
_Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru_ (Ch.1-2)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.129-130)


----------



## Baks (Jun 15, 2018)

One Piece 908


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 16, 2018)

Dungeon Meshi 045
Jujutsu Kaisen 008-012
We Can't Study 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_1-nen A-gumi no Monster_ (Ch.2)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.187)
_Dolkara_ (Ch.5)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.90)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.605)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.41-42)
_Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita._ (Ch.11)
_Seijun Shoujo Paradigm_ (Ch.5)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.267)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.796)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.18)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.21)


----------



## Baks (Jun 16, 2018)

Souma 267


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_29 to JK_ (Ch.4-5)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.161)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.67)
_Chikotan, Kowareru_ (Ch.31-32)
_Dakimakura to wa Kekkon Dekinai!_ (Ch.3)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.43)
_Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi_ (Ch.8)
_Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de_ (Ch.20-25)
_Orenchi no Maid-san_ (Ch.43)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.230)
_SS Sisters _(Ch.22)
_Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai_ (Ch.6)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.797-798)
_Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru_ (Ch.3)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.126)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 17, 2018)

Golden Kamui 162
Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 011


----------



## Baks (Jun 17, 2018)

Boku No Hero Academia 187


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2018)

*Today:*

_Citrus_ (Ch.39)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.78)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.22)
_Magic Marriage_ (Ch.6)
_Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~_ (Ch.3)
_Okusan_ (Ch.66)
_Ookumo-chan Flashback_ (Ch.5-6)
_Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaa-san wa Suki desu ka?_ (Ch.2)
_Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 18, 2018)

Fire Brigade of Flames 131
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 008
Jagaaaaaan 047
Jojolion 076
Nanatsu no Taizai 272
The Promised Neverland 091


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 19, 2018)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 111
Journey to the West 033
Origin 050
Silver Spoon 127


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_1-nen A-gumi no Monster_ (Ch.3)
_Cross account_ (Ch.22)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.145)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.131)
_Fuuka Special Edition_ (Ch.4)
_Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu_ (Ch.15)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.45)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.606)
_Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki_ (Ch.5)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.799)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.115)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 20, 2018)

Hinomaru-Zumou 176-177
Origin 051-052
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 075
Trinity Wonder 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.67)
_Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita_ (Ch.5)
_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.31)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.42)
_Hanakaku - The Last Girl Standing_ (Ch.20) [*/Complete]*
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai_ (Ch.111)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.146)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.34)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.607)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.231-232)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.19-20)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.800)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 21, 2018)

Hinomaru-Zumou 178
Origin 053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Argate online_ (Ch.11)
_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.36)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.608)
_Ore ga Heroine o Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.29)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.16)
_Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru_ (Ch.14)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.801)
_Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai!_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 22, 2018)

Black Clover 162
Boku no Hero Academia 188
Daiya no A - Act II 128
Dr. Stone 063
Haikyu!! 307
Hinomaru-Zumou 179-183
Hitman 001
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 002
Origin 054
Shokugeki no Soma 268
Skip Beat! 260


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2018)

*Today:*

_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.19)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.136)
Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou (Ch.1-3)
_Mobko no Koi_ (Ch.2)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.609)
_Ookumo-chan Flashback_ (Ch.7)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.233)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.75)
_Shingan no Yuusha_ (Ch.7)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.802)
_Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Baks (Jun 22, 2018)

Souma 268
Baku No Hero Academia 188


----------



## Araragi (Jun 22, 2018)

the new gate chap 1-39
bnha 188
black clover 162
dr. stone 63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.34)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.162)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.188)
_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.10)
_Goodbye Isekai Tensei_ (Ch.4)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.610)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.234)
_Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san_ (Ch.14)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.268)
_The New Gate_ (Ch.39)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.803)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 23, 2018)

Hinomaru-Zumou 184-186
Onepunch-Man 093
Origin 055
We Can't Study 068


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 24, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 031
Fire Brigade of Flames 132
Hinomaru-Zumou 187-189
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 112
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 465
Origin 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2018)

*Today:*

_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.98)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.235)
_Otona no Bouguya-san_ (Ch.3-4)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.43-44)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.804)
_Tsuyokute New Saga_ (Ch.53)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2018)

*Today:*

_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.68)
_Entrans!_ (Ch.7)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.20)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.30)
_Isekai Ryouridou_ (Ch.5)
_Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou_ (Ch.4)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai_ (Ch.112)
_Kono Sekai ga Game dato Ore dake ga Shitte Iru_ (Ch.8)
_Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru_ (Ch.29)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.35)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.63)
_Mousou Telepathy_ (Ch.611-612)
_Nidome no Yuusha_ (Ch.4)
_Okusan_ (Ch.67)
_Shingan no Yuusha_ (Ch.8)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.805)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.19)
_Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo_ (Ch.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 25, 2018)

Eden's Zero 001
Hinomaru-Zumou 190-195
New Prince of Tennis 206-208
Origin 057
The Promised Neverland 092


----------



## Billybuddha420 (Jun 25, 2018)

Origin ch.57

I can say I'm actually enjoying the downtime from these last couple of chapters.


----------



## Masen (Jun 25, 2018)

vinland saga chapter 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2018)

*Today:*

_1-nen A-gumi no Monster_ (Ch.4)
_Akuyaku Ouji wa Koi ga Dekinai_ (Ch.2)
_Cross account_ (Ch.23)
_Eden's Zero_ (Ch.1)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.132)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.132)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.45-46)
_Isekai Cheat Magician_ (Ch.7)
_Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai_ (Ch.6)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.31)
_Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou_ (Ch.5)
_KissXSis_ (Ch.121)
_Maken no Daydreamer_ (Ch.24)
_Murabito desu ga Nani ka?_ (Ch.15)
_Otome Bare_ (Ch.1)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.236)
_Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-chan_ (Ch.18-19)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.13)
_Sounan desu ka?_ (Ch.7)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.806)
_Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo_ (Ch.7)
_Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.116)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 26, 2018)

Golden Kamui 163
Origin 058


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 27, 2018)

Hinomaru-Zumou 196-197
Kings' Viking 037-038
Origin 059


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.35)
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.15)
_Goblin Slayer_ (Ch.25)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.43)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.28)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.67)
_Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii?_ (Ch.3)
_NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta_ (Ch.7)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.807)
_Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi_ (Ch.12)
_Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu_ (Ch.33)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.131-132)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 28, 2018)

Hitman 002
Origin 060
Platinum End 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2018)

*Today:*

_1-nen A-gumi no Monster_ (Ch.5)
_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.36)
_Futoku no Guild_ (Ch.6)
_I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl_ (Ch.1)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.21)
_Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai_ (Ch.3)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.73)
_Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.1)
_Osananajimi ni najimitai_ (Ch.6)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.237)
_Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu_ (Ch.6)
_Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari_ (Ch.41)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.808)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.127)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 29, 2018)

Black Clover 163
Boku no Hero Academia 189
Dr. Stone 064
Haikyu!! 308
One Piece 909
Platinum End 023-031
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 076
Shokugeki no Soma 269
T.R.A.P. 049


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2018)

*Today:*

_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.22)
_Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan_ (Ch.37)
_Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga_ (Ch.7)
_Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki_ (Ch.11)
_Isekai Cheat Magician_ (Ch.8)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.22-23)
_Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou_ (Ch.6)
_Kakegurui_ (Ch.54)
_Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.2)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.238)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.21)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.809)
_Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san_ (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 30, 2018)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 003
We Can't Study Question 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2018)

*Today:*

_1-nen A-gumi no Monster_ (Ch.6)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.163)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.189)
_Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui_ (Ch.10)
_Himekishi ga Classmate!_ (Ch.19)
_I Am My Wife_ (Ch.20)
_I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl_ (Ch.2)
_Isekai ni Tensei Shitara Zenra ni Sareta_ (Ch.1-2)
_Ookumo-chan Flashback_ (Ch.8)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.3-4)
_Soukyuu no Ariadne_ (Ch.12)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.810)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 1, 2018)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 009
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2018)

*Today:*

_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.69)
_Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu_ (Ch.10-11)
_Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem_ (Ch.28)
_Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin_ (Ch.1-3)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.147-148)
_Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.5)
_Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja_ (Ch.11)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.811)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2018)

*Today:*

_Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai_ (Ch.1)
_Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro_ (Ch.37)
_Fureru to Kikoeru_ (Ch.28)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.25)
_Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo?_ (Ch.4)
_Joou-sama no Eshi_ (Ch.21)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen_ (Ch.113)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.29)
_Maou no Mama ni Narundayo!_ (Ch.2)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.45)
_Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-chan_ (Ch.20-21)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.812)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.20)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.44)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 2, 2018)

Eden's Zero 002
Origin 063
Nanatsu no Taizai 273
The Promised Neverland 093


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2018)

*Today:*

_29 to JK_ (Ch.6)
_Akarui Kioku Soushitsu_ (Ch.23)
_Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu_ (Ch.12)
_Eden's Zero_ (Ch.2)
_Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged!_ (Ch.17)
_Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou_ (Ch.8-9)
_Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita_ (Ch.20-21)
_Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai _(Ch.4)
_Okusan_ (Ch.68)
_Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.6)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.41)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.813)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.111)
_Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai _(Ch.9)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.117)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 3, 2018)

Golden Kamui 164
Major 2nd 037-038
Origin 064


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2018)

*Today:*

_Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken_ (Ch.9-10)
_Dungeon Seeker_ (Ch.24)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.133)
_Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!?_ (Ch.5)
_KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo_ (Ch.23)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.149)
_Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai_ (Ch.5)
_Major 2nd_ (Ch.37-38)
_Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat_ (Ch.11)
_Ore ga Heroine o Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.30)
_Please don't bully me, Nagatoro_ (Ch.17)
_Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai_ (Ch.3)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.13)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.814)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.133)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 5, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 129
Hinomaru-Zumou 198
Hitman 003
Journey to the West 034
Orient 004-005
Origin 065
Rengoku Deadroll 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2018)

*Today:*

_100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru_ (Ch.4)
_Ane Log - Moyako Neesan no Tomaranai Monologue_ (Ch.68)
_Deatte 5 Byou de Battle_ (Ch.5)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.44)
_Himouto! Umaru-chan_ (Ch.183)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.26-27)
_Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru!_ (Ch.9-10)
_Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu_ (Ch.1)
_Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou_ (Ch.10-11)
_Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko_ (Ch.4-5)
_Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari_ (Ch.39)
_Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~_ (Ch.4)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.49)
_Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen_ (Ch.50)
_Nejimage Factor_ (Ch.4)
_Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu_ (Ch.43)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.22)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.815)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2018)

*Wangtangchang the Yurutto Hunter*

*What have I been reading....why do I keep reading it!?*


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 6, 2018)

Black Clover 164
Dr. Stone 065
Fire Brigade of Flames 133
Haikyu!! 309
Noah's Arts 007
One Piece 910


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2018)

*Today:*

_Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu_ (Ch.13)
_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.32)
_Combatants Will Be Dispatched!_ (Ch.4)
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.16)
_Gal☆Cleaning!_ (Ch.5)
_I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl_ (Ch.3)
_Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu_ (Ch.28)
_It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular!_ (Ch.137)
_Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou_ (Ch.12)
_Kuro no Shoukanshi _(Ch.5)
_Re:Monster_ (Ch.44)
_Shishunki Bitter Change_ (Ch.59)
_Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken_ (Ch.42)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.816)
_Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo!_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Jul 6, 2018)

One Piece 908


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 7, 2018)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 114
Shokugeki no Soma 270


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2018)

*Today:*

_Black Clover_ (Ch.164)
_Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ (Ch.25)
_Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku_ (Ch.44)
_Ecstas Online_ (Ch.8)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.133)
_Free Life_ (Ch.3)
_Isekai Tensei Soudouki_ (Ch.36)
_Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou_ (Ch.13)
_Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku_ (Ch.9)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.36)
_Oogami-san, Dadamore desu_ (Ch.3)
_Otoko no Ko Tsuma_ (Ch.10)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.817)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2018)

Baby Steps 312
Fire Brigade of Flames 134
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 466
We Can't Study 070


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2018)

*Today:*

_Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~_ (Ch.3)
_Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan_ (Ch.24)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.32)
_Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou_ (Ch.14)
_Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai_ (Ch.14)
_Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai_ (Ch.114)
_Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!?_ (Ch.6)
_Mai Ball!_ (Ch.99)
_Nonbiri VRMMOki_ (Ch.26)
_Onii-chan is done for_ (Ch.17)
_Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san_ (Ch.15)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.270)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.818)
_Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai._ (Ch.22)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2018)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.312)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.70)
_Dokunie Cooking_ (Ch.17)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.134)
_Gal☆Cleaning!_ (Ch.6)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.29)
_I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl_ (Ch.4)
_Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku?_ (Ch.7)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.33)
_Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou_ (Ch.15)
_Okusan_ (Ch.69)
_Only Sense Online_ (Ch.43)
_Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.7)
_Shingan no Yuusha_ (Ch.9)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.819)
_While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly_ (Ch.7)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.128)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 9, 2018)

Nanatsu no Taizai 274
Orient 006
The Promised Neverland 094
UQ Holder! 150


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 9, 2018)

The Promised Neverland
NnT
Happiness


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 10, 2018)

Eden's Zero 003
Shingeki no Kyojin 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.69)
_Asmodeus wa Akiramenai_ (Ch.6)
_Isekai Cheat Magician_ (Ch.9)
_Murabito desu ga Nani ka?_ (Ch.16)
_Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken_ (Ch.74)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.241)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.46-49)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.820)
_Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi_ (Ch.13)
_World Customize Creator_ (Ch.52)
_UQ Holder!_ (Ch.150)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.118)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2018)

*Today:*

_Aharen-san wa Hakarenai_ (Ch.35-37)
_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.42)
_Cross account_ (Ch.24)
_Eden's Zero_ (Ch.3)
_Go-Toubun no Hanayome_ (Ch.45)
_Hare Kon._ (Ch.134)
_I Am My Wife_ (Ch.14)
_Isekai Kenkokuki_ (Ch.11)
_Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto_ (Ch.1)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.242)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.50)
_Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai_ (Ch.4)
_Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san_ (Ch.2)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.13)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.821)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 11, 2018)

Golden Kamui 165
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 077


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 12, 2018)

Baby Steps 313
Black Clover 165
Daiya no A - Act II 130
Haikyu!! 310
Hitman 004
Jagaaaaaan 048-049
Journey to the West 035
One Piece 911


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.101)
_Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou_ (Ch.23)
_Dolkara_ (Ch.6)
_Isekai ni Kita Mitai dakedo Ikanisureba Yoi no Darou_ (Ch.6)
_Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka?_ (Ch.9)
_Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu._ (Ch.150-151)
_Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto_ (Ch.2)
_Omaera Zenin Mendokusai!_ (Ch.29)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.243)
_Platinum End_ (Ch.32)
_Ring Ring Tanuki_ (One-shot)
_Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha_ (Ch.4)
_Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki_ (Ch.6)
_Sui Youbi_ (Ch.28)
_Tensei Shitara Ken deshita_ (Ch.19)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.822)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 13, 2018)

Shokugeki no Soma 271


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2018)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.313)
_Black Clover_ (Ch.165)
_Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu!_ (Ch.33)
_Fuuka Special Edition_ (Ch.5)
_Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!_ (Ch.30)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.34)
_Kuro no Shoukanshi_ (Ch.6)
_Maou-sama to Kekkonshitai_ (One-Shot)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.244)
_Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita......_ (Ch.76)
_Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-chan_ (Ch.22-24)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.823)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.22)
_Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi._ (Ch.43)
_World's End Harem_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2018)

*Today:*

_Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga_ (Ch.1)
_Boku no Hero Academia_ (Ch.190)
_Ecstas Online_ (Ch.9)
_Fuuka Special Edition_ (Ch.6)
_Kushuku Gakkou no Alice_ (Ch.37)
_Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii?_ (Ch.4)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.245)
_Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu_ (Ch.7)
_Shokugeki no Soma_ (Ch.271)
_Shuukan Shounen Hachi_ (Ch.23)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.824)
_Ueno-san wa Bukiyou_ (Ch.1)
_Yuusha ga Shinda!_ (Ch.134)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 14, 2018)

Baby Steps 314
Boku no Hero Academia 190
Burn The Witch Oneshot
Dungeon Meshi 046
Fire Brigade of Flames 135
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 010
Grand Blue 041-045
The Promised Neverland 095
Toukyou卍Revengers 008
We Can't Study 071


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2018)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.314)
_Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai_ (Ch.71)
_Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita_ (Ch.6)
_Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer_ (Ch.16)
_Fire Brigade of Flames_ (Ch.135)
_Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte._ (Ch.68)
_Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun_ (Ch.7)
_Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.37)
_Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto_ (Ch.3-8)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.825)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.119)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 16, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 032
Dr. Stone 066
Eden's Zero 004
Talentless Nana 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o_ (Ch.43)
_Gal☆Cleaning!_ (Ch.7)
_Happy Sugar Life_ (Ch.26-37)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.35)
_Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai_ (Ch.15)
_Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat_ (Ch.37)
_Kuro no Shoukanshi_ (Ch.7)
_Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai_ (Ch.6)
_Oogami-san, Dadamore desu_ (Ch.4)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.826)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 17, 2018)

Jujutsu Kaisen 013-017
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2018)

*Today:*

_Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita._ (Ch.37)
_Eden's Zero_ (Ch.4)
_Fureru to Kikoeru_ (Ch.29)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.309-315)
_Isekai Yakkyoku_ (Ch.15)
_Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou_ (Ch.46)
_Munou na Nana_ (Ch.16)
_Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto_ (Ch.9)
_Okusan_ (Ch.70)
_Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome_ (Ch.246)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.51)
_Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita_ (Ch.1)
_Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja_ (Ch.12)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.23)
_Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san_ (Ch.3)
_Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai_ (Ch.14)
_Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!_ (Ch.827)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 18, 2018)

Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 061
Nanatsu no Taizai 275
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 078


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Ane Log (Ch.70)
Cross account (Ch.25)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.46)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.11)
Kageno datte Seishun Shitai (Ch.19)
Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.22-23)
Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai (Ch.7)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.9)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.247)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.16)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.18)
Seifuku no Vampiress Lord (Ch.12)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.49-50)
The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic (Ch.12)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.828)
Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta! (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 19, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 131
Golden Kamui 166
Jojolion 077
Route End 021
Tomodachi Game 053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2018)

*Today:*

_Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu_ (Ch.11)
_Grancrest Senki_ (Ch.29)
_Hinamatsuri_ (Ch.79)
_Isekai Nonbiri Nouka_ (Ch.36-37)
_Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru_ (Ch.1)
_Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka_ (Ch.13)
_Ookumo-chan Flashback_ (Ch.9)
_Peach Boy Riverside_ (Ch.1)
_Retired Heroes_ (Ch.5)
_Tenseishichatta yo_ (Ch.18-19)
_Tonikaku Cawaii_ (Ch.23)
_Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne!_ (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 20, 2018)

Black Clover 166
One Piece 912
Shokugeki no Soma 272
Zanki x 99 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2018)

*Today:*

Citrus (Ch.40)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.1)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.7)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.16)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.1)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.151-152)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.10)
Otome Bare (Ch.2)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.248-249)
Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... (Ch.77)
Seito Kaichou desu ga Josou Hajimemashita (Ch.19)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.24)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.1)
The New Gate (Ch.40)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2018)

dhilonv said:


> Zanki x 99 001



I too have just read this. Let's see how it goes. Sounded like an interesting concept.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 21, 2018)

Blue Phobia 007
D-Grayman 229
Haikyu!! 311
Hinomaru-Zumou 199
Hitman 005
Jagaaaaaan 049-051
We Can't Study 072


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2018)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Ouji wa Koi ga Dekinai (Ch.3)
Black Clover (Ch.166)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.191)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.2)
Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui (Ch.11)
I Am My Wife (Ch.22)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.12)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.138)
KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo (Ch.24)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.8)
Legend (Ch.16)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.30)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.250)
Retired Heroes (Ch.6)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai (Ch.19)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.272)
Urami-san wa Kyou mo Ayaui (Ch.6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2018)

*Today:*

Assassin's Pride (Ch.11)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.72)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Ch.34)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.7)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.38)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.5)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.7)
Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku (Ch.9)
Tadashi Ore wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 22, 2018)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 467


----------



## Baks (Jul 22, 2018)

One Piece 912
Souma 272
Boku no Hero Academia 191


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 23, 2018)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 115
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 079
Shokugeki no Sanji Oneshot
The Promised Neverland 096


----------



## Baks (Jul 23, 2018)

Darwin's Game 50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2018)

*Today:*

Animaeru!! (Ch.1)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.33)
Cross account (Ch.26)
Ichiba Kurogane wa Kasegitai (Ch.1-15)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.13)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.115)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.11)
Okusan (Ch.71)
Otokojuku Gaiden - Kurenai!! Onnajuku (Ch.1-2)
Tobakushi wa Inoranai (Ch.1)
Tsubasa to Hotaru (Ch.35-36)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 191
Major 2nd 039
Nanatsu no Taizai 275.5
Skip Beat 261


----------



## Baks (Jul 24, 2018)

D.Grayman 229


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2018)

*Today:*

Almadianos Eiyuuden (Ch.10)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.7)
Cross account (Ch.27)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.6)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.12)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.316-321)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.38)
KissXSis (Ch.122)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.38-40)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.39)
Let's Lagoon (Ch.64)
Nidome no Yuusha (Ch.5)
Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... (Ch.78)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.8)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.1)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.111)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.120)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 25, 2018)

Fairy Tail 100 Year Quest 001
Orient 007
Route End 022
Trinity Wonder 068


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2018)

*Today:*

Ane Log (Ch.71)
Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita. (Ch.38)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.47)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.23)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.31)
Hare Kon. (Ch.136)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu (Ch.12)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.16)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.18)
Major 2nd (Ch.39)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.3)
Nyotaika Plus Kanojo (Ch.1)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.9)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.251)
Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... (Ch.79)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.2)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.829)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.7)


----------



## Proxy (Jul 25, 2018)

Fairy Tail 100 Years Quest


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2018)

Baby Steps 315
Daiya no A - Act II 132
Eden's Zero 005
Fairy Tail 100 Quest 002
Radiation House 001-010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2018)

*Today:*

Gal☆Cleaning! (Ch.8)
Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun (Ch.8)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.14)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.29)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.39)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.6)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.51-52)
Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken (Ch.75)
Otakare Fujo Kano (Ch.13)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.252)
Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... (Ch.80)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.25)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.830)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.14)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.112)


----------



## NamesClassified (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## dhilonv (Jul 27, 2018)

Black Clover 167
Haikyu!! 312
Jujutsu Kaisen 018
Orient 008
Shokugeki no Soma 273


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2018)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.7)
Baby Steps (Ch.315)
Body Swapped Fraternal Twins (One-Shot)
Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer (Ch.17)
Eden's Zero (Ch.5)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.13)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.1-2)
Isekai wo Seigyo Mahou de Kirihirake! (Ch.16)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.153)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.41)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.253)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.9)
Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... (Ch.81)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.1)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.831)
World's End Harem (Ch.46)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 28, 2018)

Dr. Stone 067-068
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 011
Hajime no Ippo 1211-1216
Jigokuraku 017-018
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 116
Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 012-013
We Can't Study 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Bijo to Kenja to Majin no Ken (Ch.2)
Black Clover (Ch.167)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.192)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Ch.38)
Dolkara (Ch.7)
Ecstas Online (Ch.10)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.26)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.8)
Itsuka, Tanshoku no Sora no Shita (Ch.1)
Kimi wa Kawaii Onnanoko (Ch.18-20)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.1)
Ookumo-chan Flashback (Ch.10)
Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken (Ch.76)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.254)
Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... (Ch.82)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.17-18)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.10)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.273)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.3)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.2)
The Story of an Onee-San Who Wants to Keep a High School Boy (Ch.1-3)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.832)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 29, 2018)

A Trail of Blood 033
Golden Kamui 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.73)
Cross account (Ch.28)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.24)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.116)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.10)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.244-245)
Ore ga Fujoshi de Aitsu ga Yuriota de (Ch.4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.255)
Renai Boukun (Ch.51)
Re:Monster (Ch.45)
Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... (Ch.83)
Slime-san to Yuusha Kenkyuubu (Ch.8)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.3)
The Story of an Onee-San Who Wants to Keep a High School Boy (Ch.4-30)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.833)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.24)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 30, 2018)

BOZEBEATS 004-013
Jigokuraku 019
Nanatsu no Taizai 276
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 080
The Promised Neverland 097
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2018)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.8)
Arafoo Kenja no Isekai Seikatsu Nikki (Ch.1)
Entrans! (Ch.8)
I Am My Wife (Ch.23)
Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan (Ch.30-32)
Iki no Kore! Shachiku-chan (Ch.1-8)
Ikinokore! Shachiku-chan ~Kouhai-chan Ota Katsudou-ki~ (Ch.1)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.30)
Isekai Elf no Dorei-chan (Ch.25-29)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.60-62)
Legend (Ch.17)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.31)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.256)
Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... (Ch.84)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.13)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.1-5)
Sore wa Tada no Senpai no Chinko (Ch.1-2)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.834)
Trap Heroine (Ch.5-6)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 31, 2018)

29 to JK 001-009
Eden's Zero 006
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 003
Orient 009
Route End 023
Trinity Wonder 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2018)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.9)
Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita. (Ch.39)
Freezing (Ch.218)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.322-324)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.17)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Ch.10)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.33)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.15)
Isekai ni Tensei Shitara Zenra ni Sareta (Ch.3)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.27)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.18)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.257)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.52)
Saikin Kono Sekai wa Watashi Dake no Mono ni Narimashita...... (Ch.85) [/Complete]
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.835)
Tsugumomo (Ch.112)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.54)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.1)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.121)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2018)

*Today:*

Ane Log (Ch.72)
Animaeru!! (Ch.2)
Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.6-7)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.192.5)
Eden's Zero (Ch.6)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.3)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.8)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.48)
Hare Kon. (Ch.137)
Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte. (Ch.69)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.6)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.19)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.154-155)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.42-43)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.9)
Legend (Ch.18)
Mobko no Koi (Ch.3)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.9)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.10)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.258)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.8)
Tanaka The Wizard (Ch.20-21)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.836)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.34)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.44)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 1, 2018)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 468


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2018)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Ouji wa Koi ga Dekinai (Ch.4)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.7)
Hi Score Girl (Ch.1-20)
Horimiya (Ch.91)
Kemono Michi (Ch.1)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.40)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Ch.2)
Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka? (Ch.2)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.17)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.19)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.259)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Ch.4)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.45)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.4)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.837)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.113)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 2, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 133
Hitman 006
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 005


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 3, 2018)

Black Clover 168
Dr. Stone 069
Haikyu!! 313
Jigokuraku 020
Jujutsu Kaisen 019
One Piece 913
Robot x Laserbeam 059-062
Shokugeki no Soma 274


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2018)

*Today:*

Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.5)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.60)
Houkago no Goumon Shoujo (Ch.1-)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.4-5)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.9)
Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.24)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.260)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita. (Ch.12)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.10)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.11)
Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari (Ch.58)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.26)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.15)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.838)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 4, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 052-053
We Can't Study 074


----------



## Baks (Aug 4, 2018)

One Piece 913
Souma 273
Boku No Hero Academia 192


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 5, 2018)

Baby Steps 316
Hitman 007
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 117


----------



## Baks (Aug 5, 2018)

Souma 274
Boku No Hero Academia 193


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.74)
Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.38)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.18)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.3)
Houkago no Goumon Shoujo (Ch.3)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.34-37)
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.6-7)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.40)
Mai Ball! (Ch.100)
No Guard Wife (Ch.4)
Nyotaika Plus Kanojo (Ch.2)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.32)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.262)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.2)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.840)
*
Yesterday:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.7)
Black Clover (Ch.168)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.193)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.1-2)
Houkago no Goumon Shoujo (Ch.2.5)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.2)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.139)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.246)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.17)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.10-11)
No Guard Wife (Ch.1-3)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.261)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni (Ch.11)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.274)
Soukyuu no Ariadne (Ch.13)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.43)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.839)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.8)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.135)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2018)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.316)
Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.8)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.8)
Boku to Kanojo no xxx - Bangaihen [/Complete]
Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai! (Ch.28)
Hi Score Girl (Ch.21-26)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Ch.11)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.117)
KissXSis (Ch.123)
Maou no Mama ni Narundayo! (Ch.3)
No Guard Wife (Ch.5-6)
Okusan (Ch.72)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.11)
Sekai no Owari no Encore (Ch.28-30)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.841)


----------



## Baks (Aug 6, 2018)

Darwin's Game 51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2018)

*Today:*


Dolkara (Ch.8)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.5)
KimoOta, Idol Yarutteyo (Ch.25)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.25)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.12)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.4)
No Guard Wife (Ch.7)
Only Sense Online (Ch.44)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.53)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.1)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.5)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.42)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.4)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.25)
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii (Ch.29)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.122)


----------



## Baks (Aug 7, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin 108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Ao no Exorcist (Ch.102)
Baby Steps (Ch.317)
Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita. (Ch.40)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.4)
Dolkara (Ch.9)
Eden's Zero (Ch.7)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.4)
Hare Kon. (Ch.138)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.6)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.40)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.1)
Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku (Ch.10)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.3)
No Guard Wife (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.263)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.2)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.27)
Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai. (Ch.23)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2018)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.24)
Combatants Will Be Dispatched! (Ch.5)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.49)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.6)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.5)
Kemono Michi (Ch.2)
Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, arui wa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Ch.1-2)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.3)
Myuu and I (Ch.11)
No Guard Wife (Ch.9)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.264)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.11)
Sounan desu ka? (Ch.8-9)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.7)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Ch.5)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.26)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Ch.12)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.10-11)
Watashi wo Kyuujo ni Tsuretette! (Ch.0)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2018)

*Today:*

Adamasu no Majotachi (Ch.1)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.2)
Fuuka Special Edition (Ch.7-8)
Himedore: Hime to Dorei no Gakuen Seikatsu (Ch.1)
No Guard Wife (Ch.10)
Renai Kinshi Gakuen (Ch.1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2018)

*Today:*

Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o (Ch.44)
Ecstas Online (Ch.11)
Entrans! (Ch.9)
Floor ni Maou ga Imasu (Ch.22-23)
Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui (Ch.12)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.8)
Isekai Tensei Soudouki (Ch.37)
Maou no Mama ni Narundayo! (Ch.4)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.13)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.12)
No Guard Wife (Ch.11)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.265-266)
Watashi wo Kyuujo ni Tsuretette! (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 11, 2018)

Baby Steps 317
Boku no Hero Academia 192-193
Daiya no A - Act II 134
Dungeon Meshi 047
Eden's Zero 007
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 004
Golden Kamui 168
Grand Blue 046-047
Hinomaru-Zumou 200-201
Hitman 008
hot oneshot
Jigokuraku 021-022
Journey to the West 036-037
Love is Hard for Otaku 029
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 469
Kiss x Death 064-065
Nanatsu no Taizai 277
Onepunch-Man 094
Origin 066-068
Radiation House 011
Route End 024-025
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 081
Shingeki no Kyojin 108
The Promised Neverland 098


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 12, 2018)

Again!! 109
Arslan Senki 061-062
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 004-007
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 062-070
Journey to the West 038
Route End 026
UQ Holder! 151


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2018)

*Today:*

Again!! (Ch.109)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.9)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.14)
Gal and Otaku can't understand each other (Ch.1-7)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.61)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.8)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.9)
Kanojo no Kagi o Akeru Houhou (Ch.38)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.33)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.5)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.43)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.6)
UQ Holder! (Ch.151)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.9)
High Score Girl (Ch.27-30)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.10)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.10)
Kitaku Tochuu de Yome to Musume ga dekita n dakedo, Dragon datta. (Ch.1)
No Guard Wife (Ch.12-13)
Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru (Ch.11)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.18)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.28)
Slime Life (Ch.1-2)
Sore wa Tada no Senpai no Chinko (Ch.3-6)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.5)
Tsubasa to Hotaru (Ch.37)
World's End Harem (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 13, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 034
Hinomaru-Zumou 202-204
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2018)

*Today:*

Ane Log (Ch.73)
Danshi Koukousei ga Mahou Shoujo ni Naru Hanashi; Mahou Shoujo Danshi Koukousei (Ch.1-34)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.325-328)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.11)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.1-10)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.118)
Kono Sekai ga Game dato Ore dake ga Shitte Iru (Ch.11)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.10)
Nyotaika Plus Kanojo (Ch.3)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.267-269)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.3)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.20)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.3)
Sarashina Subaru-kun no Meirei wa Zettai! ! (Ch.0-4)
Slime Life (Ch.3)
The Story of an Onee-San Who Wants to Keep a High School Boy (Ch.31-33)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 054
Jigokuraku 023


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 15, 2018)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 005
Golden Kamui 169
Jujutsu Kaisen 020-021
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2018)

*Today:*

Argate online (Ch.12)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.1-3)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.12)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.41)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou no Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.1)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.14)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.3)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.136-137)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2018)

*Today:*

Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.4)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.34)
DNA wa Oshiete Kurenai - Animalium no Otome-tachi (Ch.9-15) *[/Complete]*
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.5)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.12)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.13)
Houfuku Kanojo to Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.1)
Jikkyou!! Izumi-kun no Koi Moyou (Ch.16) *[/Complete]*
Kemono Michi (Ch.3)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.156-157)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.1)
Magical Trans! (Ch.6)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.9-10)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.11)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.10)
Sore wa Tada no Senpai no Chinko (Ch.7-8)
Spirit Circle (Ch.1-20)
Sweet X Trouble (Ch.1)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.1-13)
Tsuki ga Kirei Desu ne (Ch.1)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 16, 2018)

Orient 010
Trinity Wonder 070


----------



## Aruka (Aug 16, 2018)

*TODAY*; catching up / reading updates.

Mahou Shoujo Site
Ana Satsujin
Dead Tube


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2018)

*Today:*

Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.2)
Back Street Girls - Washira Idol Hajimemashita. (Ch.41)
Fukushuu wo chikatta shironeko wa ryuuou no hiza no jou de damin wo musaboru (Ch.1-2)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.14)
Houfuku Kanojo to Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.2)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.6)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.31)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.1-5)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.1)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.270-272)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.4)
Spirit Circle (Ch.21-28)
Tadashi Ore wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.4)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.20)
Tottemo Yasashii Amae-chan! (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 17, 2018)

Black Clover 169
Boku no Hero Academia 194
Dr. Stone 070
Haikyu!! 314
Jigokuraku 024
Jojolion 078
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 006
One Piece 914
Shokugeki no Soma 275


----------



## Baks (Aug 17, 2018)

One Piece 914


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 18, 2018)

Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Almadianos Eiyuuden (Ch.11)
Black Clover (Ch.169)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.194)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.26)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.19)
Fukushuu wo Chikatta Shironeko wa Ryuu Ou no Hiza no Ue de Damin wo Musaboru (Ch.3)
I'm So God Damn Cute (Ch.1-2)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.9)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.2)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.63-65)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.41)
Magic Marriage (Ch.7)
Marry Me! (Ch.12)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.5)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita. (Ch.13)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.1)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.275)
Slime Life (Ch.4)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.7)
Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai. (Ch.24)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.32-35)


----------



## Baks (Aug 18, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 194


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2018)

29 to JK 010
Route End 027
We Can't Study 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2018)

*Today:*

Citrus (Ch.41) *[/Complete]*
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.15-16)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.16)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.34)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.2)
Seirei Gensouki (Ch.12)
Slime Life (Ch.5)


----------



## Baks (Aug 19, 2018)

Souma 275


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2018)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.10)
Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.10)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.75)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.136)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.17)
I Am My Wife (Ch.24)
I'm So God Damn Cute (Ch.3-4)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.20)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.8)
Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken (Ch.77)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.273)
Retired Heroes (Ch.7)
Slime Life (Ch.6-8)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.8)
The Vengeful White Cat Lounging on the Dragon King's Lap (Ch.4)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Ch.6)


----------



## Baks (Aug 20, 2018)

Darwin's Game 52


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 20, 2018)

Enen no Shouboutai 136
Hajime no Ippo 1217-1218
Munou na Nana 017
Nanatsu no Taizai 278
The Promised Neverland 099


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 21, 2018)

Eden's Zero 008
Hajime no Ippo 1217-1219
Jigokuraku 025
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 470
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu 001-010
Orient 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2018)

*Today:*

_Ane Log_ (Ch.74)
_Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business_ (Ch.5)
_Hatarakanai Futari_ (Ch.329-334)
_High Risk Mission Therapy_ (Ch.18)
_Maou no Mama ni Narundayo!_ (Ch.5)
_Okusan_ (Ch.73)
_Parallel Paradise_ (Ch.54)
_Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara_ (Ch.16)
_Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san_ (Ch.123)


----------



## wibisana (Aug 22, 2018)

Hatsukoi Zombie ch 90

Love it so much

Much comedy and echi stuff but can be great drama love stuff


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 22, 2018)

Baby Steps 318
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 006
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 011-050
Route End 028
Tomodachi Game 054


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2018)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.318)
Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.1-2)
Eden's Zero (Ch.8)
Entrans! (Ch.10)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.6)
Hare Kon. (Ch.139)
Isekai wo Seigyo Mahou de Kirihirake! (Ch.17)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.25)
I'm So God Damn Cute (Ch.5)
The Vengeful White Cat Lounging on the Dragon King's Lap (Ch.5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2018)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.8)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.1)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.50)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.62)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.19)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.1)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.66)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.158)
LV999 no Murabito (Ch.14)
Magical Trans (Ch.7)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.10)
Renai Boukun (Ch.52)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.5)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.51-53)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.9)
Yuusha no Mago to Maou no Musume (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 23, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 135
Jigokuraku 026
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 051-158


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2018)

*Today:*

Backstreet Girls (Ch.42-43)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.8)
Fureru to Kikoeru (Ch.30)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.2-3)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.20)
Kemono Michi (Ch.4)
KissXSis (Ch.124)
Maou no Hajimekata (Ch.1)
The Vengeful White Cat Lounging on the Dragon King's Lap (Ch.6)


----------



## Baks (Aug 24, 2018)

One Piece 915


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 24, 2018)

Black Clover 170
Dr. Stone 071
Haikyu!! 315
One Piece 915
Shokugeki no Soma 276
Skip Beat! 262


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.170)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.195)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.20)
La Vie en Doll (Ch.2-5)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.140)
No Guard Wife (Ch.14)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.276)


----------



## Baks (Aug 25, 2018)

Berserk 356


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 26, 2018)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 008-011
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 071-079
Trinity Wonder 071
We Can't Study 076


----------



## Baks (Aug 26, 2018)

Boku No Hero Academia 195


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2018)

*Today:*

Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.3)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.3)
Grimm & Gritty (Ch.4)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.21-22)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.2-3)
Kageno datte Seishun Shitai (Ch.20)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.10)
Kakegurui (Ch.55-56)
Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou (Ch.47)
Okusan (Ch.74-75)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.3)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.12)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.6)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.12)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.27)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 27, 2018)

Hinomaru Zumou 205
Jagaaaaaan 055
Jigokuraku 027
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 080-096
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 471
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 062
The Promised Neverland 100


----------



## Baks (Aug 27, 2018)

Souma 276


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2018)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.76)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.3)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.20)
Grimm & Gritty (Ch.5)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.23)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.26)
Kitsune no Yomeiri (Ch.30)
Maou no Hajimekata (Ch.2-15)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.35)
Sennen Sensou Aigis - Eiyuu no Kizuna (Ch.23)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.1-15)
Shishunki Bitter Change (Ch.60)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.114)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 28, 2018)

Eden's Zero 009
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 097-115
Nanatsu no Taizai 279
Route End 029
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 004


----------



## Baks (Aug 28, 2018)

Berserk 357


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.4)
Grimm & Gritty (Ch.6)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.335-339)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.24)
Magical Trans! (Ch.8)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.2)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Ch.6)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.4)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.9)
World's End Harem (Ch.48)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.124)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 29, 2018)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 012
Golden Kamui 170
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 116-128
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 007
Route End 030
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 082


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 29, 2018)

Peerless Dad Chapter 22 is hype


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Ane Log (Ch.75)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.3)
Eden's Zero (Ch.9)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.27)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.25)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.11)
Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu (Ch.2)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.29-30)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.26)
Nyotaika Plus Kanojo (Ch.4)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.21)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.16-20)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.14-15)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2018)

*Today:*

Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.15)
Fuuka Special Edition (Ch.9)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.51)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.26)
Himedore: Hime to Dorei no Gakuen Seikatsu (Ch.2)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.6-7)
Karin-chan wa Misetagari (Ch.1)
Kimi to Boku wo Tsunagumono (Ch.13-15) *[/Completed]*
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.44)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.274-278)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.21-28)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.9)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.29)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.16)
The Story of an Onee-San Who Wants to Keep a High School Boy (Ch.35-36)
Tsugumomo (Ch.113)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 30, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 136
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 159


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 31, 2018)

Black Clover 171
Boku no Hero Academia 195-196
Dr. Stone 072
Haikyu!! 316
Hitman 009
One Piece 916
Route End 031-032
Shokugeki no Soma 277


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2018)

*Today:*

Fuuka Special Edition (Ch.10)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.27)
K-ON! Shuffle (Ch.2)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.159)
Maou no Hajimekata (Ch.16-20)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.18)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.279-280)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.55)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.2)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.5)


----------



## Baks (Aug 31, 2018)

One Piece 916


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 1, 2018)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 119
Radiation House 012
We Can't Study 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2018)

*Today:*

Back Street Girls (Ch.44)
Black Clover (Ch.171)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.196)
Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui (Ch.13)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.28)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.4)
Kemono Michi (Ch.5)
No Guard Wife (Ch.15)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.19)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.13)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.281-282)
Sakura-chan to Amane-kun (Ch.5)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.7)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.277)
Swap Swap (Ch.44)
The New Gate (Ch.41)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.55)
Urami-san wa Kyou mo Ayaui (Ch.7)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.138)


----------



## Baks (Sep 1, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 196


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 2, 2018)

Reiraku 007-008
Route End 033


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2018)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.77)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.5)
Ecstas Online (Ch.12)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.11)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.18)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.119)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.6)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.283-284)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.8)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni... (Ch.1)


----------



## Baks (Sep 2, 2018)

Souma 277


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 3, 2018)

Baby Steps 319
Hinomaru-Zumou 206
Nanatsu no Taizai 280
New Prince of Tennis 209-212
The Promised Neverland 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2018)

*Today:*

Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.21)
Reincarnation no Kaben (Ch.1-8)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita. (Ch.14)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.5)
Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari (Ch.59)
Spirit Circle (Ch.29-31)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.6)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.5)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2018)

*Today:*

Ane Log (Ch.76)
Baby Steps (Ch.310)
Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai! (Ch.29)
Gal Gohan (Ch.1-34)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.340-343)
Itai no wa Iya nanode Bougyo-Ryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Ch.1-3)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.6)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.42)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.9)
Nyotaika Plus Kanojo (Ch.5)
Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken (Ch.78)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.285-288)
Re:Monster (Ch.46)
The Vengeful White Cat Lounging on the Dragon King's Lap (Ch.7)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.125)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 4, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 035
Eden's Zero 010
Jagaaaaaan 056
Jigokuraku 028
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 083


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 5, 2018)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 007
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 472
Route End 034
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Alicia-san no Diet Quest (Ch.1)
Back Street Girls (Ch.45)
Dolkara (Ch.10)
Eden's Zero (Ch.10)
Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu (Ch.2)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.29)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.32)
Magical Trans! (Ch.9)
Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru (Ch.12)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.30)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.7)
Watashi wo Kyuujo ni Tsuretette! (Ch.2-3)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.7)


----------



## Baks (Sep 5, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin 109


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 5, 2018)

Magi - ch. 246
Nanatsu no Taizai - ch. 280


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2018)

*Today:*

Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.9)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.7)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.52)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.63)
Hare Kon. (Ch.140)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.30)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.27)
Maou no Hajimekata (Ch.21)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.289-290)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.19)
The Vengeful White Cat Lounging on the Dragon King's Lap (Ch.8)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 6, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 137
Drifters 072
Hajime no Ippo 1220-1223
Orient 012


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 7, 2018)

Black Clover 172
Boku no Hero Academia 197
Dr. Stone 073
Haikyu!! 317
Journey to the West 039
Origin 069
Shokugeki no Soma 278
Tokyo Metropolitan Magic Technical School 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2018)

*Today:*

Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan (Ch.32)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.31)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.5)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.67)
My Wife is a Man (Ch.12)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.6)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.6)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.139)


----------



## Baks (Sep 7, 2018)

Souma 278


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.197)
Black Clover (Ch.172)
Black Gakkou ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.4)
Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.39)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Ch.35)
Entrans! (Ch.11)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.32)
I Am My Wife (Ch.26)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.141)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru (Ch.30)
No Guard Wife (Ch.16)
Okusan (Ch.76)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.36)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.278)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.8)
Urami-san wa Kyou mo Ayaui (Ch.8)


----------



## Baks (Sep 8, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 197


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 8, 2018)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 013
Shingeki no Kyojin 109
Trinity Wonder 072
UQ Holder! 152


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 9, 2018)

Jujutsu Kaisen 022
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 120
Kangoku Gakuen 273-277
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 063
Okitegami Kyouko no Bibouroku 015
Orient 013
We Can't Study 078


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2018)

*Today:*

Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.4)
Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.8)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.16)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.33)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahou Tsukai Yattemasu (Ch.1)
Kemono Michi (Ch.6)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.1-2)
Only Sense Online (Ch.45)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.14)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.31)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.44)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.35)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.37)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.2)


----------



## neoacacia (Sep 9, 2018)

Jujutsu Kaisen (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 10, 2018)

Kings' Viking 039-040
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 160
Nanatsu no Taizai 281
The Promised Neverland 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2018)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.9)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.78)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.34)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.120)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.160)
UQ Holder! (Ch.152)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.4)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 11, 2018)

Hitman 010
Jigokuraku 029
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 161
Onepunch-Man 095
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2018)

*Today:*

Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.344-348)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.35)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.4)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.3)
Magical Trans! (Ch.10)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.5)
Nyotaika Plus Kanojo (Ch.6)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.1)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.17)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 12, 2018)

Eden's Zero 011
Golden Kamui 171


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2018)

*Today:*

Ane Log (Ch.77)
Ao no Exorcist (Ch.103)
Back Street Girls (Ch.46)
Eden's Zero (Ch.11)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.4)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.36)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.5)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.161)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.68)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.3)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.22)
Tanaka The Wizard (Ch.22)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2018)

Black Clover 173
Daiya no A - Act II 138
Hitman 011
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 129-133
One Piece 917
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 084
Shokugeki no Soma 279


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2018)

*Today:*

Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.53)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.9)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.37)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.38)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.11)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.291)
Todo no Tsumari no Uchouten (Ch.1)
Lazy Idol Yamada's Life as a Youtuber (Ch.1-10)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.9)


----------



## Lulcy (Sep 13, 2018)

*To You, The Immortal* (Fumetsu no Anata e)

Chapter 1: It was something quite touching.

Looking forward to how this will develop (and I'm already anticipating some of the chapters being very emotionally draining).


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 13, 2018)

Seraph of The End - 71
Seven Deadly Sins - 281
Magi - 246


----------



## Baks (Sep 13, 2018)

One Piece 917


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2018)

Dr. Stone 074
Haikyu!! 318
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 134-145
Journey to the West 040


----------



## Baks (Sep 14, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 198


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.173)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.198)
Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan (Ch.33)
Hare Kon. (Ch.141)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.38)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.292)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.279)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.45)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.10-11)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2018)

Baby Steps 320
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 162-163
Talentless Nana 018
The Promised Neverland 103


----------



## Baks (Sep 15, 2018)

Souma 279


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2018)

*Today:*

Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.10)
Hentai Elf to Majime Orc (Ch.10-11)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.39)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.80)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.15)
No Guard Wife (Ch.17)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.293)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.9)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 16, 2018)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Chapter 121
Origin 070
We Can't Study 079


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2018)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.320)
Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.5)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.79)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Ch.39)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi. (Ch.37-38)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.7-8)
Happy Sugar Life (Ch.38)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.40)
Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte. (Ch.70)
Kemono Michi (Ch.7)
K-ON! Shuffle (Ch.3)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.162-163)
LV999 no Murabito (Ch.15)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.6)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.37)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.5)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.294-295)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.8)
The World of Moral Reversal (Ch.8)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.126-127)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2018)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.8)
Alicia-san no Diet Quest (Ch.2-3)
Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.24)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.41-42)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.42-43)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.121)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.11)
Munou na Nana (Ch.17-18)
My Love Tiger (Ch.113-114)
Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka (Ch.14)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 17, 2018)

Enen no Shouboutai 137-138
Jigokuraku 030
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 146-151
Trinity Wonder 073-075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Ane Log (Ch.78)
Dolkara (Ch.11)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.17)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.349-352)
Isekai Tensei Soudouki (Ch.38)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.17)
Kageno datte Seishun Shitai (Ch.21)
Kitaku Tochuu de Yome to Musume ga dekita n dakedo, Dragon datta. (Ch.2)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.12)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.6)
Okusan (Ch.77)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.296-297)
Retired Heroes (Ch.8)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai (Ch.20)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.14)
Strawberry Fields wo Mou Ichido (Ch.5)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 18, 2018)

Eden's Zero 012
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 008
Hitman 012
Jujutsu Kaisen 023-025
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 164
Nanatsu no Taizai 282


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 19, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 057
Jojolion 079
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2018)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.25)
Dolkara (Ch.12-13)
Eden's Zero (Ch.12)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.8)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.138)
Hare Kon. (Ch.142)
I Am My Wife (Ch.27)
Kemono Michi (Ch.8)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.164)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.43)
Magical Trans! (Ch.11)
Nyotaika Plus Kanojo (Ch.7)
Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken (Ch.79)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.10)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.32)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.14)
World's End Harem (Ch.49)


----------



## Baks (Sep 20, 2018)

One Piece 918


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2018)

Black Clover 174
Daiya no A - Act II 139
Haikyu!! 319
Hunter x Hunter 381
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 152-154
One Piece 918
Shokugeki no Soma 280


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2018)

*Today:*

Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.3)
Goodbye Isekai Tensei (Ch.5)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.54)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.33)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.13-14)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.42-43)
Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Ch.15)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.15)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.298)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.29)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.7)


----------



## Baks (Sep 21, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 199


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2018)

*Today:*

Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o (Ch.45)
Black Clover (Ch.174)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.199)
Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan (Ch.34)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.43)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.6)
Hunter x Hunter (Ch.381)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.16)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.2)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.299)
Shirogane no Nina (Ch.107)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.280)
Tadashi Ore wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.5)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Ch.14)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.28-29)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.15)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 21, 2018)

ACT-AGE 001-007
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 085


----------



## Baks (Sep 22, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter 381


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 22, 2018)

ACT-AGE 008-027
Dr. Stone 075
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 122
Onepunch-Man 096
The Promised Neverland 104
Tomodachi Game 055
We Can't Study 080


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2018)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.27)
Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui (Ch.14)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.6)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.142)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.31)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.21)
Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.25)
My Love Tiger (Ch.115)
No Guard Wife (Ch.18)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.7)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.13)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.300)
Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai (Ch.21) *[/Complete]*
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.30)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.45)
Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta! (Ch.14-15)


----------



## Baks (Sep 23, 2018)

Souma 280


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2018)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.80)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.6-10)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.32)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.122)
Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku (Ch.11)
Maou no Mama ni Narundayo! (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.301)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.7)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.12)
World Customize Creator (Ch.53)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.128)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 24, 2018)

Hitman 013
Jigokuraku 031
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2018)

*Today:*


Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.13)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.18)
Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun (Ch.9)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.33)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.34)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.9)
Let's Lagoon (Ch.65)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.44)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.28)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.20)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.33)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.54)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Ch.7)
The New Gate (Ch.42)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.16)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.115)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.140)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2018)

*Today:*

Amachin wa Jishou ♂ (Ch.1)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.353-356)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.12)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.35)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.44)
Karin-chan wa Misetagari (Ch.2)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.2)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.9)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.18)
Strawberry Fields wo Mou Ichido (Ch.6-8)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.44)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.15)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 25, 2018)

Hinomaru-Zumou 207
Skip Beat! 263


----------



## Baks (Sep 26, 2018)

Darwin's Game 53


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 26, 2018)

Eden's Zero 013
Golden Kamui 172
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 155-161
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 473
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 165
Nanatsu no Taizai 283


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2018)

*Today:*

Hare Kon. (Ch.143)
Kakegurui (Ch.57)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.2)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.303)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.23)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.45-46)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.842)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2018)

*Today:*

Alicia-san no Diet Quest (Ch.4)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.45)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.21)
Eden's Zero (Ch.13)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.28)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.55)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.32)
Isekai Shoukan-sareta ga Kyousei Soukan-sareta Ore ha shikatanaku yaseru koto ni shita. (Ch.1)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.165)
Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Ch.16)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.304)
Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku (Ch.10)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.55-56)
Tadashi Ore wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.6)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.843)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 27, 2018)

Act-Age 028
Daiya no A - Act II 140
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 162-164
Jujutsu Kaisen 026-027
New Prince of Tennis 213-223


----------



## Yamato (Sep 28, 2018)

One Piece 919


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 28, 2018)

Black Clover 175
Dr. Stone 076
Haikyu!! 320
Hitman 014
Hunter x Hunter 382
Jagaaaaaan 058
One Piece 919
Shokugeki no Soma 281


----------



## Akainusama (Sep 28, 2018)

One Piece 919. The manga just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.9)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.1-3)
Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan (Ch.35)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.45)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.44)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.4)
Nidome no Yuusha (Ch.6)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.11-13)
Nyotaika Plus Kanojo (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.305)
Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku (Ch.11)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.844)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.17)


----------



## Baks (Sep 28, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter 382


----------



## Gledania (Sep 28, 2018)

Kingdom

Thanks to @Vengarl 

You have good taste bruh


----------



## Baks (Sep 29, 2018)

Boku No Hero Academia 200


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.175)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.200)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.11)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi. (Ch.39-44)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.4)
Grancrest Senki (Ch.30)
Hshs Sasero!! (Ch.2-5)
Hunter x Hunter (Ch.382)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.6)
Kemono Michi (Ch.8-9)
Marry Me! (Ch.13)
No Guard Wife (Ch.19)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.306)
Platinum End (Ch.33-34)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.281)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.845)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.1)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.56)
Useless Princesses (Ch.1-6)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 29, 2018)

Uchuu Kyoudai 308-324


----------



## Baks (Sep 30, 2018)

Souma 281


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 30, 2018)

Jitsu wa Watashi wa 165-169
Journey to the West 041
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 123
The Promised Neverland 105
We Can't Study 081


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2018)

*Today:*

Alicia-san no Diet Quest (Ch.5)
Gal Gohan (Ch.35)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.7)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.10)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.14)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.17)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.13)
Slime Life (Ch.9)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.1)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.21)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.846)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.13)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.3-4)
Yugawara-kun wa Ooyamada Danshi Koukou de Moteru Houhou o Kangaeteita ga (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Baks (Oct 1, 2018)

One Piece 919


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 1, 2018)

29 to JK 011
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 014
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 166
Love is Hard for Otaku 030
Nanatsu no Taizai 284+
Trinity Wonder 076-078


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2018)

*Today:*

Alicia-san no Diet Quest (Ch.6)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.81)
Freezing (Ch.219)
Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte. (Ch.71)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.46)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.123)
Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Ch.17)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.1-2)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.53)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.3)
Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru (Ch.13)
Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari (Ch.60)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.6)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.847)
Toshokan no Daimajutsushi (Ch.1-2)
Yugawara-kun wa Ooyamada Danshi Koukou de Moteru Houhou o Kangaeteita ga (Ch.4-48) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 2, 2018)

ACT-AGE 029-030
Hinomaru-Zumou 208
Jigokuraku 032
Radiation House 013
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2018)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru (Ch.5)
29 to JK (Ch.11)
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.38-40)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.1-5)
Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.6)
Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte. (Ch.72)
Kemono Michi (Ch.10)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.22)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.166)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.13)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.54)
Okusan (Ch.78)
Ookumo-chan Flashback (Ch.11)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.307)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.21)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.16)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.848)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.18)
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii (Ch.30)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.129)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2018)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 009
Golden Kamui 173
Jujutsu Kaisen 028
Toukyou卍Revengers 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2018)

*Today:*

Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.40)
Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu (Ch.2)
Hare Kon. (Ch.144)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.357-361)
Isekai Shoukan-sareta ga Kyousei Soukan-sareta Ore ha shikatanaku yaseru koto ni shita. (Ch.2)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.23)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.4)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.39)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.55)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.308)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.9)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou no Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.2)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.849)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 4, 2018)

Birdmen 044
Black Clover 176
Boku no Hero Academia 198
Daiya no A - Act II 141
Dr. Stone 077
Eden's Zero 014
Hitman 015
Hunter x Hunter 383
One Piece 920
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2018)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.25)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.10-11)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.14)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.9)
Freezing (Ch.220)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.45)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru (Ch.31)
Magic Marriage (Ch.8)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.56)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.309)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.34)
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Ch.2-3)
Todo no Tsumari no Uchouten (Ch.2)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.850)
Tsubasa to Hotaru (Ch.38)
Tsugumomo (Ch.114)


----------



## Baks (Oct 5, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter 383


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 5, 2018)

Baby Steps 321
Haikyu!! 321
Shokugeki no Soma 282


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.176)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.201)
Eden's Zero (Ch.14)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.44)
Kemono Michi (Ch.11)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.9)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.20)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.10)
The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic (Ch.13)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.31)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.851)


----------



## Baks (Oct 5, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 201


----------



## Yamato (Oct 6, 2018)

Ancient Magus Bride 49 and 50


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 6, 2018)

Onepunch-Man 097
The Promised Neverland 106
We Can't Study 082


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 6, 2018)

Kingdom


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

Kengan Asura; 90-110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2018)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.9)
Alicia-san no Diet Quest (Ch.7)
Baby Steps (Ch.321)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.10)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.56)
I Am My Wife (Ch.28)
Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu (Ch.3)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.143)
Magical Trans! (Ch.12)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.11)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.14)
No Guard Wife (Ch.20)
Ore ga Suki nano wa Imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai (Ch.1)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.310)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.282)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.8)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.852)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.8)


----------



## Baks (Oct 7, 2018)

Souma 282


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 7, 2018)

ACT-AGE 031
Asadora! 001
Jitsu wa Watashi wa 170-178
Keyman - The Hand of Judgement 064-065
Origin 071-075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2018)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.26)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.82)
Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan (Ch.36)
Fureru to Kikoeru (Ch.31)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.7)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.18)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.10)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.15)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.16)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.311)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.47)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.853)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.19)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.34)
World's End Harem (Ch.50)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.130)


----------



## Baks (Oct 7, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin 110


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 8, 2018)

29 to JK 012
Eden's Zero 015
Gamblers Parade 001
Jigokuraku 033
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Alicia-san no Diet Quest (Ch.8)
Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.11)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.5)
Grancrest Senki (Ch.31)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.64)
Hunter x Hunter (Ch.383)
Kabe ni Mary.com (Ch.1-3)
Kemono Michi (Ch.12)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.45)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.7)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.19)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.19)
Slime Life (Ch.10)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.854)


----------



## Baks (Oct 9, 2018)

One Piece 920


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2018)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 008
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 167
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2018)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.12)
Ao no Exorcist (Ch.104)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.12)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.7-9)
Eden's Zero (Ch.15)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.362-365)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.36)
Kabe ni Mary.com (Ch.4-8)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.41)
Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Ch.18)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.13)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.312-313)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.11)
Shirogane no Nina (Ch.115-118)
Sounan desu ka? (Ch.10)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.855)
Trap Heroine (Ch.7)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.38)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 10, 2018)

Golden Kamui 174
Hinomaru-Zumou 209-210
Hitman 016
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2018)

*Today:*

Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.11)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.13)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.3-4)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.37)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.167)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.6)
My Love Tiger (Ch.116)
Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken (Ch.80)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.314)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.856)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 11, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 036
Daiya no A - Act II 142
Grand Blue 048
Shingeki no Kyojin 110
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 002
UQ Holder! 153


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2018)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.26)
Hare Kon. (Ch.145)
Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken (Ch.81) *[/Complete]*
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.857)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.46)
UQ Holder! (Ch.153)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 12, 2018)

Black Clover 177
Dr. Stone 078
Haikyu!! 322
Hunter x Hunter 384
Shokugeki no Soma 283


----------



## Baks (Oct 12, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 202


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2018)

*Today:*

Anima Yell! (Ch.3)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.57)
Kemono Michi (Ch.17)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.315)
Re:Monster (Ch.47)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.35)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.858)


----------



## Baks (Oct 13, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter 384


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 13, 2018)

Dungeon Meshi 048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2018)

*Today:*

Amachin wa Jishou  (Ch.2)
Argate online (Ch.13)
Black Clover (Ch.177)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.202)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.5)
Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.9)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.11)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.22)
Fudatsuki no Kyoko-chan (Ch.37) [/Complete]
Fureru to Kikoeru (Ch.32)
Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui (Ch.15)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.45)
Hunter x Hunter (Ch.384)
I Am My Wife (Ch.29)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.19)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.16)
No Guard Wife (Ch.21)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.316)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.283)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.10)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.859)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.32-33)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.20)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.116)


----------



## Baks (Oct 14, 2018)

Souma 283


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2018)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.10)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.83)
Himedore: Hime to Dorei no Gakuen Seikatsu (Ch.3)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.12)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.11)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.26)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.38)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.10)
Slime Life (Ch.11-13)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.860)
Useless Princesses (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 14, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 059
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 124
The Promised Neverland 107
We Can't Study 083


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 14, 2018)

Read the first 10 chapters of A trail of blood...creepy af manga.


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2018)

Jujutsu Kaisen 029


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2018)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.12)
Gal Gohan (Ch.36)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.7)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.38)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.7)
Isekai Shoukan-sareta ga Kyousei Soukan-sareta Ore ha shikatanaku yaseru koto ni shita. (Ch.3)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.7)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.124)
Kitaku Tochuu de Yome to Musume ga dekita n dakedo, Dragon datta. (Ch.3)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.46)
Okusan (Ch.79)
Otome Bare (Ch.3)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.317-318)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.9)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.17)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.861)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 16, 2018)

ACT-AGE 032-033
Birdmen 045
Jigokuraku 034
Nanatsu no Taizai 285
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 088


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2018)

*Today:*

Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.13)
Fureru to Kikoeru (Ch.33)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.10)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.10)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.1)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.10)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.862)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.131)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2018)

*Today:*

Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.4)
Freezing (Ch.221)
Hare Kon. (Ch.146)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.366-371)
Hokenshitsu no otaku onee-san wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.1)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.5)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.1)
Kemono Michi (Ch.14)
Mata, Onaji Yume wo Mite ita (Ch.1)
Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai (Ch.13)
My Love Tiger (Ch.117)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.319)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.4)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.863)
World's End Harem (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2018)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 010
Golden Kamui 175
Hitman 017


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2018)

Eden's Zero 016
Jojolion 080
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 168
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Ch.40)
Eden's Zero (Ch.16)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.10)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.9)
Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun (Ch.10)
Kami-sama no iru Keshiki (Ch.1)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.57)
Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.36)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.320)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.6)
Shirogane no Nina (Ch.119)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.15)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.11)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.864)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.39)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.11)
World Customize Creator (Ch.54)


----------



## Baks (Oct 19, 2018)

One Piece 921


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2018)

Black Clover 178
Dr. Stone 079
Haikyu!! 323
Hunter x Hunter 385
One Piece 921
Shokugeki no Soma 284


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2018)

*Today:*

Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.58)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.46)
Hokenshitsu no otaku onee-san wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.2)
Horimiya (Ch.92)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.144)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.168)
Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Ch.19)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.22)
Shinka no Mi (Ch.4)
Tachibanakan to Lie Angle (Ch.26-30)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.865)


----------



## Baks (Oct 20, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter 385


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2018)

Journey to the West 042
Onepunch-Man 098


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2018)

*Today:*

Alicia-san no Diet Quest (Ch.9)
Black Clover (Ch.178)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.28)
Combatants Will Be Dispatched! (Ch.6)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.12)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.10-12)
Hunter x Hunter (Ch.385)
Kemono Michi (Ch.15)
K-ON! Shuffle (Ch.4)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.5)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Ch.3)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.17)
No Guard Wife (Ch.22)
Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.37)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.321)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou no Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.3)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.13)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.36)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Ch.8)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.866)


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 20, 2018)

I've been reading HibiChouchou, don't ask me which chapter.


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 20, 2018)

The Grand Daddy of shounen: Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Baks (Oct 21, 2018)

Souma 284


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2018)

Gamblers Parade 002
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 015
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 125
The Promised Neverland 108
We Can't Study 084


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2018)

*Today: *

I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.8)
Legend (Ch.19-22)
Let's Lagoon (Ch.66) *[/Complete]*
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.20)
Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.38-39)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.322)
Reincarnated as a Dragon's Egg - Let's Aim to be the Strongest (Ch.6)
Sekai no Owari no Encore (Ch.31)
Slime Life (Ch.14)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.18-19)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.867)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 22, 2018)

One Punch Man 098
Attack on Titan 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2018)

*Today: *

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.84)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.13)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.17)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.47)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.125)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.6)
Mobko no Koi (Ch.4)
Okusan (Ch.80)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.323)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.56-59)
Tobakushi wa Inoranai (Ch.2)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.868)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 22, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 060
Nanatsu no Taizai 286


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2018)

ACT-AGE 034
Asadora! 002
Baby Steps 322-324
D.Gray-man 230
Jigokuraku 035
New Prince of Tennis 224-233


----------



## Baks (Oct 23, 2018)

D.Gray-man 230


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2018)

*Today: *

Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.372-374)
Isekai Shoukan-sareta ga Kyousei Soukan-sareta Ore ha shikatanaku yaseru koto ni shita. (Ch.4)
Only Sense Online (Ch.46)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.324)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.24)
Ponkotsu ga Tensei Shitara Zongai Saikyou (Ch.1)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.869)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.14)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.132)


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 23, 2018)

Naruto (Ch. 1 to 5)
One Piece (Ch. 1 to 5)


----------



## Aduro (Oct 23, 2018)

Shaman King Red Crimson Capter 1

That's right. There's another Shaman King Sequel. Can't wait for the three chapter window between it getting really good and it getting cancelled.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2018)

Aduro said:


> Shaman King Red Crimson Capter 1
> 
> That's right. There's another Shaman King Sequel. Can't wait for the three chapter window between it getting really good and it getting cancelled.



What happened with Shaman King Flowers? It got axed, right? Did it finish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Oct 23, 2018)

DeVision said:


> What happened with Shaman King Flowers? It got axed, right? Did it finish?


Axed. Just as it was getting really good.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2018)

Aduro said:


> Axed. Just as it was getting really good.



So it won't end? FFS.


----------



## Aduro (Oct 23, 2018)

DeVision said:


> So it won't end? FFS.


Red Crimson is tied into it. Its set in the future featuring the adult versions of Horohoro and Ren, and the villains seem to be working for a Shaman King opposing Hao in the Field of Maize tournament. So we might get a real conclusion to Hana's story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2018)

Eden's Zero 017
Golden Kamui 176
Hinomaru-Zumou 211
Journey to the West 043
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 169
Major 2nd 040


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2018)

*Today:* 

Baby Steps (Ch.322-324)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.14)
Fureru to Kikoeru (Ch.34)
Goodbye Isekai Tensei (Ch.6)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.14)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.34-35)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.10)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.11)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.5)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.870)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2018)

Baby Steps 325
Daiya no A - Act II 143
Skip Beat 264
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 012


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2018)

*Today: *

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.234)
Eden's Zero (Ch.17)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.10-11)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.59)
Hare Kon. (Ch.147)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.169)
Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan (Ch.11)
Major 2nd (Ch.40)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.1-3)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.27)
Retired Heroes (Ch.9)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.1-2)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.37)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.871)


----------



## Baks (Oct 26, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter 386


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2018)

29 to JK 013
Black Clover 179
Boku no Hero Academia 199-203
Dr. Stone 080
Haikyu!! 324
Hitman 018
Hunter x Hunter 386
One Piece 922
Shokugeki no Soma 285


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2018)

*Today: *

Baby Steps (Ch.325)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.15)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.14-16)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.29)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.65)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.47)
Koisuru Michiru Ojou-sama (Ch.1)
Mijuku na Futari de Gozaimasu ga (Ch.1)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.11)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.3)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.7)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.12)


----------



## IdioticGamer (Oct 26, 2018)

Goblin Slayer (up to date)
Kengan Asura (up to date, except what's gonna come out in 2 hours) 
Mushoku Tensei: Roxy is Serious (C3)
Eden's Zero (Up to date)
Jojo Part 6 (Forgot the specific part, says 645)
One Piece (Up to date)
Jigokuraku (Up to date)
Dr stone (Up to date)
Gokushufudou: The way of the House Husband (Up to date)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Up to date)


----------



## Baks (Oct 27, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 203


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 27, 2018)

Baby Steps 326
Kings' Viking 041-043


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2018)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.13)
Black Clover (Ch.179)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.203)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.17)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.23)
Ecstas Online (Ch.13)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.4)
Gal Gohan (Ch.37)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.7)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.69)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.3)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.18)
No Guard Wife (Ch.23)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.325-327)
Ponkotsu ga Tensei Shitara Zongai Saikyou (Ch.2)
Retired Heroes (Ch.11)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.4)
Slime Life (Ch.15)
Tonari no Kashiwagi-san (Ch.80)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.2)


----------



## Baks (Oct 28, 2018)

Souma 285


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2018)

ACT-AGE 035
Golden Kamui 177
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 474
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 003-005
The Promised Neverland 109
Trinity Wonder 079
We Can't Study Question 085


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.326)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.6)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.13)
Mijuku na Futari de Gozaimasu ga (Ch.2)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.21)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.48)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.328)
Retired Heroes (Ch.12)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.20)
The New Gate (Ch.43)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.22)
Watashi wo Kyuujo ni Tsuretette! (Ch.4)


----------



## Baks (Oct 29, 2018)

One Piece 922


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 29, 2018)

Gamblers Parade 003
Hinomaru-Zumou 212
Jigokuraku 036
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 126
Kiss x Death 066
Nanatsu no Taizai 287


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.85)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.18)
Futari no Jikan (Ch.1-6)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.14)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.19)
Joou-sama no Eshi (Ch.22)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.126)
Okusan (Ch.81)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.329)
Retired Heroes (Ch.13)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.12-13)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.5-6)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.20)
Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo (Ch.8)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.106)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2018)

*Today:*


Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.41-42)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.15)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.19)
Drawing While Masturbating (Ch.1)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.1-2)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.375)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.15)
It's Not Meguro-san's First Time (Ch.1)
Karin-chan wa Misetagari (Ch.3)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.8)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.12)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.330)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.21)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.35)
World Trigger (Ch.165)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 30, 2018)

Jitsu wa Watashi wa 179-187
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 089


----------



## Baks (Oct 31, 2018)

Darwin's Game 54


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2018)

Jitsu wa Watashi wa 188-196
Tomodachi Game 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2018)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.43)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.20)
Fureru to Kikoeru (Ch.35-37) [/Complete]
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.11)
I Am My Wife (Ch.30)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.9)
Kemono Michi (Ch.16)
Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka (Ch.15)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.331)
Retired Heroes (Ch.14)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.38)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.7)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.10)
The Furry-Eared Lolita Hero Has Difficulty in Obscene Revision (Ch.1)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.46)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.35)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.133)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2018)

*Today:*


Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.44)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.60)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.7)
Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi (Ch.12)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.3)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.12)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.21)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.332)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.22)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.9)
The Story of an Onee-San Who Wants to Keep a High School Boy (Ch.45-47)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 1, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 144
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 011
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 009
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 170


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 2, 2018)

Black Clover 180
Boku no Hero Academia 204
Dr. Stone 081
Haikyu!! 325
Hitman 019
Hunter x Hunter 387
One Piece 923
Trinity Wonder 080


----------



## Baks (Nov 2, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter 387


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2018)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.45)
Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai! (Ch.30)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.11)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.48) [/Complete]
Hokenshitsu no otaku onee-san wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.3)
Isekai Shoukan-sareta ga Kyousei Soukan-sareta Ore ha shikatanaku yaseru koto ni shita. (Ch.5)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.70)
Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Ch.20)
Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai (Ch.8)
No Guard Wife (Ch.24)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.17)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.333)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.23)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.23)


----------



## Baks (Nov 3, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 204


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2018)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.46)
Black Clover (Ch.180)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.204)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.12)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.16)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.21)
Eden's Zero (Ch.18)
Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui (Ch.16)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.47)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.4)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.15)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.29)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.334)
Retired Heroes (Ch.15)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.12)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.7)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.48)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.24-25)
World Trigger (Ch.166)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 3, 2018)

Eden's Zero 018
Gamblers Parade 004
Golden Kamui 178
Onepunch-Man 099
Shokugeki no Soma 286


----------



## Baks (Nov 4, 2018)

Darwin's Game 55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2018)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.47)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.13)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.14)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.22-23)
Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu (Ch.3)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.6)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.40)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.42)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.22)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.19)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.13)
Otome Bare (Ch.4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.335)
Ponkotsu ga Tensei Shitara Zongai Saikyou (Ch.3)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.24)
Slime Life (Ch.16-17)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 4, 2018)

Kings' Viking 044
We Can't Study 086


----------



## Baks (Nov 5, 2018)

Souma 286


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 5, 2018)

A Trail of Blood 037
Jigokuraku 037
Nanatsu no Taizai 288
Route End 035
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 006
The Promised Neverland 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.48)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.86)
Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta (Ch.27)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.24)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.81)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.8)
Kamigoroshi-hime Zilch (Ch.28-36) [/Complete]
Kenja no Mago (Ch.28)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.8)
Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai (Ch.9)
Love Fighter Shuravan (Ch.1-5)
Marry Me! (Ch.14)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.4)
Retired Heroes (Ch.16)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.16-17)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.36)
World's End Harem (Ch.52)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 6, 2018)

ACT-AGE 036
Asadora! 003
Birdmen 046
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 171
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2018)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.18)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.376-378)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.15)
Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai (Ch.7-9)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.11)
Okusan (Ch.82)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.5)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.44)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.25)
Retired Heroes (Ch.17-18)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou no Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.4)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.11)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.26)
Yuko-san wa mirare tai (Ch.1-2)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.134)


----------



## Baks (Nov 6, 2018)

One Piece 923


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 6, 2018)

Hero? I Quit A Long Time
The Dragon Next Door
Jigokuraku
Detective Xeno and the Seven Locked Murder Rooms
Don's Adventure in Another World
Gosu
The Devil King Is Bored


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 7, 2018)

Eden's Zero 019
Jujutsu Kaisen 030
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2018)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.27)
Ao no Exorcist (Ch.105)
Argate online (Ch.14)
Assassin's Pride (Ch.12)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.12)
Koharu Hiyori. (Ch.0)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.170-171)
Kyou mo Onnanoko wo Kouryaku shita. (Ch.1-4)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.27)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.18-19)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.336)
Ponko Tsundere na Osananajimi (Ch.1)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.8)
Todo no Tsumari no Uchouten (Ch.3)
Tokushu Seiheki Kyoushitsu e Youkoso (Ch.0)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.40)


----------



## Baks (Nov 8, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin 111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2018)

*Today:*

Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.46)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.25)
Eden's Zero (Ch.19)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.12)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.49)
Isekai Shoukan-sareta ga Kyousei Soukan-sareta Ore ha shikatanaku yaseru koto ni shita. (Ch.6)
Kyou mo Onnanoko wo Kouryaku shita. (Ch.5-7)
Love Fighter Shuravan (Ch.6)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.14)
My Love Tiger (Ch.118)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.337)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.23)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.16)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.39)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.57)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 145


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 9, 2018)

Baby Steps 327
Black Clover 181
Boku no Hero Academia 205
Dr. Stone 082
Hitman 020
Hunter x Hunter 388
Journey to the West 044
One Piece 924
Route End 036-040
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 013


----------



## Baks (Nov 9, 2018)

Boku No Hero Academia 205


----------



## Bonly (Nov 9, 2018)

Black clover chapters 70-108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2018)

*Today:*

Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.61)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.49)
Mijuku na Futari de Gozaimasu ga (Ch.3-5)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.338)


----------



## Baks (Nov 10, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter 388


----------



## Kings punch (Nov 10, 2018)

One piece 242-248 and vagabond 15-29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2018)

*Today:*

Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.6)
Black Clover (Ch.181)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.12)
Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Ch.21)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.0)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.47)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.47)
Witch Order (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2018)

Golden Kamui 179
Haikyu!! 326
Shokugeki no Soma 287
The Promised Neverland 111
We Can't Study 087


----------



## Baks (Nov 11, 2018)

Souma 287


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2018)

ACT-AGE 037
Baby Steps 328
Enen no Shouboutai 139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2018)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.235)
Baby Steps (Ch.327-328)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.205)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.87)
Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.10)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.15)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.26)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.139)
Gal Gohan (Ch.38)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Ch.12)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.6)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.50)
Magical Trans! (Ch.13)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.45)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.339)
Renai Boukun (Ch.53)
Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari (Ch.61)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.9)
Slime Life (Ch.18)
The Vengeful White Cat Lounging on the Dragon King's Lap (Ch.9)
Tonari no Kyuuketsuki-san (Ch.15)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.28)
Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo (Ch.9)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.13)
World Trigger (Ch.167)


----------



## Baks (Nov 12, 2018)

One Piece 924


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 12, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 038
Enen no Shouboutai 140
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 127
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 475
Kings' Viking 045
Shingeki no Kyojin 111
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2018)

*Today:*

Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.17)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.5)
Happy Sugar Life (Ch.39)
Love Fighter Shuravan (Ch.7)
No Guard Wife (Ch.25)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.2)
Retired Heroes (Ch.19)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 13, 2018)

Enen no Shouboutai 141
Gamblers Parade 005
Nanatsu no Taizai 289


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2018)

*Today:*

Almadianos Eiyuuden (Ch.12)
Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.27)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.27)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.140-141)
Futari no Jikan (Ch.7)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.10)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.127)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.5)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.340)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2018)

Enen no Shouboutai 142
Route End 041
Trinity Wonder 081


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2018)

*Today:*

Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.41)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.48)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.142)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.22)
Love Fighter Shuravan (Ch.8)
Nidome no Yuusha (Ch.7)
Okusan (Ch.83)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.341)
Shinka no Mi (Ch.5)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.41)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.135)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2018)

Act-Age 038
Dungeon Meshi 049
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 012
Hitman 021
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 172
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 091
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2018)

Today:

Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.62)
Hyoui Don! (Ch.1)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.51)
Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou (Ch.48)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.342)
Retired Heroes (Ch.20)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.14)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.40)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2018)

*Today:*

Arigatights (Ch.1)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.12)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.172)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.145)
Love Fighter Shuravan (Ch.10)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.15)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.7)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.28)
Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.343)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.1-2)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.26)
Slime Life (Ch.19)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.17)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.14)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 16, 2018)

Black Clover 182
Boku no Hero Academia 206
Dr. Stone 083
Haikyu!! 327
Hunter x Hunter 389
Shokugeki no Soma 288
The Promised Neverland 112
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 014


----------



## Baks (Nov 16, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 206


----------



## Baks (Nov 17, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter 389


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 17, 2018)

Chi no Wadachi 039
Journey to the West 045-046
Onepunch-Man 099
We Can't Study 088


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2018)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru (Ch.6)
Arigatights (Ch.2)
Black Clover (Ch.182)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.206)
Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.11)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.28)
Gal☆Cleaning! (Ch.95)
Hokenshitsu no otaku onee-san wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.4)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.16)
Magical Trans! (Ch.14)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.20)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.344)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.11-12)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.3-4)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.9)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.7)
Slime Life (Ch.20)
World Trigger (Ch.168)
World's End Harem (Ch.53)


----------



## Baks (Nov 18, 2018)

Souma 288


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2018)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 012-015
Dragon Ball Super 037-041
Gamblers Parade 006
Jojolion 081
Platinum End 032-034


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.88)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.13)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero  (Ch.6)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.8)
K-ON! Shuffle (Ch.5)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.13)
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.8-10)
Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Ch.22)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.5)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.5-12)
Shinka no Mi (Ch.6)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.15)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.29)
World's End Harem (Ch.53)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2018)

Arslan Senki 063
Enen no Shouboutai 143
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 016
Jigokuraku 038
Journey to the West 047
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 128
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2018)

*Today:*

Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.29)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.143)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.66)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.1-9)
Kitaku Tochuu de Yome to Musume ga dekita n dakedo, Dragon datta. (Ch.4)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru  (Ch.32)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.5)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.23)
No Guard Wife (Ch.26)
Okusan (Ch.84)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.24)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.13-15)
Re:Monster (Ch.48)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.13-16)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.2)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.30)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.6)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.2-7)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 20, 2018)

Asadora! 004
Radiation House 014
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 092
UQ Holder! 154
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2018)

*Today:*

Love Fighter Shuravan (Ch.11)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.7)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.345)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.26)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.17-23)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.36)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.15)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.17-21)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.136)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 21, 2018)

Baby Steps 329
Eden's Zero 020-021
Enen no Shouboutai 144
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 173
Nanatsu no Taizai 290
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2018)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.16)
Eden's Zero (Ch.20-21)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.3)
Gal Tensei - Isekai Seikatsu Maji Darui (Ch.17)
I Am My Wife (Ch.31)
Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai (Ch.10)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.16)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.17)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.48) 
Nguruwa Kaihou (Ch.1)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.346)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.22-24)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2018)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.329)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.9)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.173)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.46)
Legend (Ch.23)
Love Fighter Shuravan (Ch.12)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.25)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.347)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.41)
The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic (Ch.14)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.15)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.16)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.25-28)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 22, 2018)

29 to JK 014
Daiya no A - Act II 146
Enen no Shouboutai 145


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 23, 2018)

ACT-AGE 039
Boku no Hero Academia 207
Haikyu!! 328
Hunter x Hunter 390
One Piece 925
Shokugeki no Soma 289
We Can't Study 089


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2018)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.14)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.30)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.144)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.63)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.50)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.2)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.9)
Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu (Ch.35)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.11)
Next Life (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.348)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.5)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.16)
Retired Heroes (Ch.21)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.8)


----------



## Baks (Nov 23, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 207


----------



## Baks (Nov 24, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter 390


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 24, 2018)

Dr. Stone 084
Enen no Shouboutai 146
Golden Kamui 180
Hitman 022
Major 2nd 092-094


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2018)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.207)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.89)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.145)
Gal Gohan (Ch.39)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.15)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.13)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.11)
LV999 no Murabito (Ch.16)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.6)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.20)
No Guard Wife (Ch.27)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.20-21)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Ch.9)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.18)
World Trigger (Ch.169)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.3)


----------



## Baks (Nov 25, 2018)

Souma 289


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 25, 2018)

Dragons Rioting 035-039
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 129
Major 2nd 095


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2018)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.29)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.24)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.146)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.8)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.36)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.3)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.9)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.21)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.30)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.349)
Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo (Ch.10)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.31)


----------



## Baks (Nov 26, 2018)

One Piece 925


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 26, 2018)

Enen no Shouboutai 147
Gamblers Parade 007
Hinomaru-Zumou 213
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 010
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 012
Skip Beat! 265


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.183)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.10)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.10)
Isekai Tensei Soudouki (Ch.39-40)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.129)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.6)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.22)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.6-7)
Ponkotsu ga Tensei Shitara Zongai Saikyou (Ch.4)
Shuukan Shounen Hachi (Ch.42) *[/Complete]*
Soukyuu no Ariadne (Ch.14-15)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.37)
Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta! (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 27, 2018)

Baby Steps 330
Black Clover 183
Dragon Ball Super 042
Handa-kun 020
Jigokuraku 039
Nanatsu no Taizai 291
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 93
The Promised Neverland 113
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2018)

*Today:*

Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.147)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.13)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.1)
Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Ch.1)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.4)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.24)
Ore ga... Yuri!? (Ch.4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.350)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.57-58)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.49)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.32)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.16)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.8)
Witch Order (Ch.2)
World's End Harem (Ch.54)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.137)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 28, 2018)

Baby Steps 331
Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 001
Eden's Zero 022
Jagaaaaaan 061
Tomodachi Game 057
Trinity Wonder 082-083


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Goblin Slayer (Ch.30)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.45-47)
My Love Tiger (Ch.119)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.351)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 147
Enen no Shouboutai 148-150
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 013
Hinomaru-Zumou 214
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 174


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.330-331)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.49-53)
Entrans! (Ch.12-15)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.148-150)
Futari no Jikan (Ch.8)
Ikitemasu ka? Honda-kun (Ch.1-3)
Koko wo Isekai to Suru! (Ch.1)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.48)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.352)
Softenni! (Ch.1)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2018)

ACT-AGE 040
Boku no Hero Academia 208
Dr. Stone 085
Haikyu!! 329
One Piece 926
Shokugeki no Soma 290
Tomodachi Game 058


----------



## Baks (Nov 30, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 208


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2018)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.1-2)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.13)
Gal and Otaku can't understand each other (Ch.8)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.64)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.14)
Horimiya (Ch.93)
Isekai Ekisha no Kissaten (Ch.1-3)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.174)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.15-16)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.3)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.16)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.353)
UQ Holder! (Ch1.54)


----------



## Baks (Dec 1, 2018)

Souma 290


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 1, 2018)

Baby Steps 332
Gamblers Parade 008
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 017
Golden Kamui 181
Onepunch-Man 099
Orient 014
Tomodachi Game 059
We Can't Study 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2018)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.49)
Alice to Taiyou (Ch.1-7)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.208)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.17)
Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... (Ch.3)
Nekomusume Shoukougun (Ch.22)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.354)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.1)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.16)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.33)
World Customize Creator (Ch.55)


----------



## Baks (Dec 2, 2018)

Darwin's Game 56


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 2, 2018)

Black Clover 184
Dragons Rioting 040-044
Enen no Shouboutai 151
Hungry Marie 021


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2018)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.10)
Baby Steps (Ch.332)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.90)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.151)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.11)
Koharu Hiyori. (Ch.1-2)
Magic Marriage (Ch.9)
Magical Trans! (Ch.15)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.58-59)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.20)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.34-35)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.10-11)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2018)

Chainsawman 001
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 130
Nanatsu no Taizai 292
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 013
The Promised Neverland 114
Tomodachi Game 060-061


----------



## Baks (Dec 3, 2018)

One Piece 926


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2018)

*Today:*

I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.11)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.18)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.130)
Platinum End (Ch.35-36)
Retired Heroes (Ch.22)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.8)


----------



## Baks (Dec 4, 2018)

Darwin's Game 57


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 4, 2018)

We Want to Talk About Kaguya 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2018)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.14)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.7)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.18)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.379-382)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.82)
Iki no Kore! Shachiku-chan (Ch.9)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.12)
Karin-chan wa Misetagari (Ch.4)
Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Ch.23)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.7)
No Guard Wife (Ch.28)
Okusan (Ch.85)
Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.2)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.27)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.15)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.17)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou no Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.5)
Shishunki Bitter Change (Ch.61)
Slime Life (Ch.21)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.21)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.36)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.12)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.17)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.138)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 5, 2018)

Asadora! 005
Chi no Wadachi 040
Daiya no A - Act II 148
Eden's Zero 023
Hitman 023
Jujutsu Kaisen 031
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 011
Origin 076


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2018)

*Today:*

Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.14)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.383)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.613)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.2-3)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.60)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.15)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.18)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.37)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.13)
World Trigger (Ch.170-171)
Yashiko Shodai Seitokai (Ch.1)


----------



## Baks (Dec 6, 2018)

Darwin's Game 58


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2018)

29 to JK 015
Enen no Shouboutai 152
Hajime no Ippo 1224-1229
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 011.1
Kiss x Death 067
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 175
Origin 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2018)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.236)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.152)
Hokenshitsu no otaku onee-san wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.5)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.17)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.10-11)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.4)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.614)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.355)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.14-15)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.141)


----------



## Baks (Dec 7, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 209


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2018)

Baby Steps 333
Black Clover 185
Boku no Hero Academia 209
Dr. Stone 086
Haikyu!! 330
Hitman 024
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 131
One Piece 927
Shokugeki no Soma 291
The Promised Neverland 115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2018)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.237)
Combatants Will Be Dispatched! (Ch.7)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.4)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.65)
Grimm & Gritty (Ch.7)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.15)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.51)
Isekai wo Seigyo Mahou de Kirihirake! (Ch.18)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.146)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.175)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.5)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.615)
Nozomi to Kimio (Ch.33-36)
Oshiego ni Kyouhakusareru no wa Hanzai desu ka? (Ch.0)
Reincarnated as a Dragon's Egg (Ch.7)
Suterare Yuusha wa Kitakuchuu (Ch.1)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.2)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.38)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.16)


----------



## Baks (Dec 8, 2018)

Souma 291


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 8, 2018)

Journey to the West 048-049
We Can't Study 091


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2018)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.15)
Arafoo Kenja no Isekai Seikatsu Nikki (Ch.2)
Baby Steps (Ch.333)
Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.12)
Black Clover (Ch.184-185)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.209)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.23)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.25)
Eden's Zero (Ch.22-23)
Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu (Ch.4)
Isekai wo Seigyo Mahou de Kirihirake! (Ch.19)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.131)
Kemono Michi (Ch.17)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.6)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.616)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.0-1)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.17)


----------



## Baks (Dec 9, 2018)

Shingeki no Kyojin 112


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2018)

Golden Kamui 182
Kiss x Death 068


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2018)

*Today:*

Alice to Taiyou (Ch.8)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.91)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.18)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.18)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.49)
Love Fighter Shuravan (Ch.13)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.7-8)
My Love Tiger (Ch.120)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.25)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.25)
Sekai no Owari no Encore (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2018)

ACT-AGE 041
Chainsawman 002
Gamblers Parade 009
Jigokuraku 040
Ne0;lation 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2018)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.15)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.11)
Grancrest Senki (Ch.32-33)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.12)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.4)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.5)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.9)
Okusan (Ch.86)
Only Sense Online (Ch.47)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.16)
Shinde kudasai! Yuusha desho? (Ch.1-5)
Slime Life (Ch.22)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.48)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.22)
Tsugumomo (Ch.115)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.9)


----------



## Baks (Dec 10, 2018)

One Piece 927


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 11, 2018)

Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 094
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2018)

*Today:*

Futari no Jikan (Ch.9)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.384-389)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.16)
Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu (Ch.4)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.617)
My Love Tiger (Ch.121-122)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.13)
The New Gate (Ch.44)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.16)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.39)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.10)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.139)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 149
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 014
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 176
Nanatsu no Taizai 293


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2018)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.28)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.16)
Hare Kon. (Ch.148)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.23)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.14)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.71)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.8)
Shinka no Mi (Ch.7)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2018)

Hinomaru-Zumou 215
No Longer Human 001
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2018)

*Today:*

Ao no Exorcist (Ch.106)
Arafoo Kenja no Isekai Seikatsu Nikki (Ch.3-5)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.31)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.14)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.43)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.176)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.10)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.618-619)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.356)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.27.5)
Shirogane no Nina (Ch.121-122)
Sounan desu ka? (Ch.11-14)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.38)
UQ Holder! (Ch.155)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.18)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.42-43)


----------



## Baks (Dec 14, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 210


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 14, 2018)

Arslan Senki 064-066
Black Clover 186
Boku no Hero Academia 210
Dr. Stone 087
Haikyu!! 331
Hinomaru-Zumou 216
Shingeki no Kyojin 112
Shokugeki no Soma 292
UQ Holder! 155


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2018)

*Today:*

Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Ch.36)
Giniro no Genders (Ch.1-7)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.66)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.26)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.52)
Hokenshitsu no otaku onee-san wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.6)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.8)
Kemono Michi (Ch.18)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.620)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.8)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.59)
Wanwan Monogatari ~Kanemochi no Inu n shite to wa Itta ga, Fenrir ni shiro to wa Itte nee!~ (Ch.0-7)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.18)


----------



## Baks (Dec 15, 2018)

Souma 292


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 15, 2018)

Dungeon Meshi 050
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.186)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.210)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.8)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.54-57)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.19)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.32)
Fukanzen Shinsei Kikan Iris (Ch.1-2)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.16)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.621)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2018)

Enen no Shouboutai 153
Golden Kamui 183
Kings' Viking 046
Platina End 035-036
Trinity Wonder 084
We Can't Study 092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2018)

*Today:*

Arigatights (Ch.3)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.92)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.24)
Gal Gohan (Ch.40)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.53)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Ch.13)
Love Fighter Shuravan (Ch.14)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.16)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.357-358)
Slime Life (Ch.23-24)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.40)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.19)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.10)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.117)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 17, 2018)

Chainsawman 003
Hell Warden Higuma 001
Jagaaaaaan 062
Jigokuraku 041
Ne0;lation 002
Nisekoi Special Chapter: Live Action
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 015
The Promised Neverland 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2018)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.2)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.19)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.13)
Kitaku Tochuu de Yome to Musume ga dekita n dakedo, Dragon datta. (Ch.5)
Magical Trans! (Ch.16)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.359-360)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.26)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.49)
Waga Itoshi no Wota Kanojo (Ch.11)


----------



## Baks (Dec 18, 2018)

Darwin's Game 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2018)

*Today:*

Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.33)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.390-396)
Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Ch.24)
Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai (Ch.14)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.622)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.17)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.28)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.14)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.22)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.37)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.140)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2018)

Journey to the West 050
Kuutei Dragons 006-011


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 19, 2018)

Jojolion 082
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 132
Onepunch-Man 099


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2018)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.238)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.15)
Hare Kon. (Ch.149)
Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai (Ch.11)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.39)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.19)
Isekai wo Seigyo Mahou de Kirihirake! (Ch.20-24)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.623)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.17)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.19)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2018)

Black Clover 187
Boku no Hero Academia 211
Gamblers Parade 010
Golden Kamui 184
Haikyu!! 332
One Piece 928
Shokugeki no Soma 293
The Promised Neverland 117


----------



## Baks (Dec 20, 2018)

Boku no Hero Academia 211


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2018)

*Today:*

Arigatights (Ch.4)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.8)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.17)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.624)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.49)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.29)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.40)
Isekai Shoukan-sareta ga Kyousei Soukan-sareta Ore ha shikatanaku yaseru koto ni shita. (Ch.7)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.7-8)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2018)

Birdmen 047
Hitman 025
Jujutsu Kaisen 032-036
Major 2nd 096
Orient 015-017
We Can't Study 093


----------



## Baks (Dec 21, 2018)

Souma 293


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2018)

*Today:
*
100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru (Ch.7-9)
Arigatights! (Ch.5)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.93)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.30)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.25)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.26)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.5)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.626)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.18)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.5)
Shinka no Mi (Ch.8)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.11)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.44)


*
Yesterday:*

Assassin's Pride (Ch.13-14)
Black Clover (Ch.187)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.211)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.14)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.17)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.53)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.1-4)
I Am My Wife (Ch.32)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.147)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.132)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.8)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.5)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.625)
Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari (Ch.62)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 22, 2018)

Chainsawman 004
Dr. Stone 088
Higuma no Te 002
Ne0;lation 003
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 016


----------



## Baks (Dec 22, 2018)

One Piece 928


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 23, 2018)

Asadora! 006
Jujutsu Kaisen 037


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2018)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru (Ch.10)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.20)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.6)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.8)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.627)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.141)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2018)

Eden's Zero 024-025
Handa-kun 021-025
Jujutsu Kaisen 038
Kuutei Dragons 012-031
Nanatsu no Taizai 294


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2018)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru (Ch.11-14)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.12)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.34)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.14)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.7)
Isekai Yururi Kikou - Raising Children While Being an Adventure (Ch.2)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.6)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.628)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.6)
Retired Heroes (Ch.23)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.10)
Slime Life (Ch.25)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Ch.10)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.58)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.48)


----------



## Baks (Dec 25, 2018)

Darwin's Game 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Gakkou ni Tsutometeshimatta Sensei (Ch.5)
Eden's Zero (Ch.24-25)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.5)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.18)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.7)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.9)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.13)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.12)
Joou-sama no Eshi (Ch.23)
Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku (Ch.13)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.18)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.28)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.16)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.629)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san. (Ch.1)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.7)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.18)
Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku (Ch.12)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni (Ch.13)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.17)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.15)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.22)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.39-40)
World's End Harem (Ch.55)
Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta! (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2018)

Barakamon 094-121
Chi no Wadachi 041
Handa-kun 026-031


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 26, 2018)

Daiya no A - Act II 150
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 020
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 133
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2018)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.239)
Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.5)
Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta (Ch.28-29) *[/Complete]*
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.133)
Kakegurui (Ch.58-60)
Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Ch.2)
Magic Marriage (Ch.10)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.1-8)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.630)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.21)
Okusan (Ch.87)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.7)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.3)
Real Account (Ch.1-86)
Shishunki Bitter Change (Ch.62)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.19)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.50)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.41)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2018)

Jujutsu Kaisen 039
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 476
Origin 078


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2018)

*Today:*

Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.2-3)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.177)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.50)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.631)
Switch (Ch.1-9)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 28, 2018)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 477


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2018)

*Today:*

Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.42)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.58-61)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.6)
Dogeza De Tanondemita (Ch.35)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.7)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.67)
Hokenshitsu no otaku onee-san wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.7)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.14)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.41)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.47)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.51-54)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.1)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.632)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.8)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.3)
Tsuujou Kougeki ga Zentai Kougeki de Ni-kai Kougeki no Okaa-san wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.3)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.118)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2018)

*Today:*

Grimm & Gritty (Ch.8)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.33)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.55-Ch.57)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.3)
Oshiego ni Kyouhakusareru no wa Hanzai desu ka? (Ch.1)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.633)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.10)
Starting out as Friends With a Yankee Girl (Ch.1-4)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 29, 2018)

Jagaaaaaan 063
Jujutsu Kaisen 040-041
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 478
Onepunch-Man 100
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 095


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 30, 2018)

Journey to the West 051
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 479
Kings' Viking 047
Radiation House 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2018)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru (Ch.15-19)
Arigatights! (Ch.6)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.7)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.26)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.13)
Joou-sama no Eshi (Ch.24) [/Complete]
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.15)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.58-59)
Magical Trans! (Ch.17)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.9)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.10)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.634)
Onanii Shinagara Kakimashita (Ch.3)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.9)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.15)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.9)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.1-6)
Tsugumomo (Ch.116)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 31, 2018)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 015
Hinomaru-Zumou 217
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 480
Shokugeki no Soma 294
Toukyou卍Revengers 010-011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2018)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.188)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.212)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.52)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.60-62)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.4)
Midara na Ao-chan wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.6-15)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.635)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.8)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.23)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.10)
Oshiego ni Kyouhakusareru no wa Hanzai desu ka? (Ch.2)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.16)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.23)
Sekai no Owari no Encore (Ch.33)
Slime Life (Ch.26)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.1-3)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.11)


----------



## Baks (Jan 1, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 212


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 1, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 154
Haikyu!! 333
Hinomaru-Zumou 218
Jigokuraku 042
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 481


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.17)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.20)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.21)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.47)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.7)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.15)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.154)
Fukanzen Shinsei Kikan Iris (Ch.3-4)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.63)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.9)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.636)
My Love Tiger (Ch.123)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.31)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.39-40)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.361-362)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.29)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.27)
Shishunki Bitter Change (Ch.63)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.4)
Switch (Ch.10-11)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.17)
Witch Craft Works (Ch.69-74)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2019)

Hinomaru-Zumou 219
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 482
One Piece 929


----------



## Baks (Jan 2, 2019)

Souma 294


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2019)

*Today:*

After Transformation, Mine and Her Wild Fantasy (Ch.1-32)
Asagao to Kase-san. (Ch.1-10)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.19)
Only Sense Online (Ch.48)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.363)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.24-68)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou no Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.6)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 3, 2019)

Golden Kamui 185
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 483
We Can't Study 094
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 020


----------



## Baks (Jan 3, 2019)

Darwin's Game 61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2019)

*Today:*


Argate online (Ch.15)
Asagao to Kase-san. (Ch.11-24) [/Complete]
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.19)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.67)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.53)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.10)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.24)
Oshiego ni Kyouhakusareru no wa Hanzai desu ka? (Ch.3)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Ch.1-2)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.3)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.69-72)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.9)
Tobakushi wa Inoranai (Ch.3)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.19)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 4, 2019)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 484
Shingeki no Kyojin 113
Trinity Wonder 085-087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2019)

*Today:*


Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.8)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.94)
Ecstas Online (Ch.14)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.54)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.83)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.8)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.148)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.4-6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.364)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.9)
Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan (Ch.3-11)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.73)
Starting out as Friends With a Yankee Girl (Ch.5)
Yamada to Kase-san (Ch.1)


----------



## Baks (Jan 4, 2019)

One Piece 929


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2019)

Baby Steps 334
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 016-030
Gamblers Parade 011
Hajime no Ippo 1230-1235
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 485
Kimetsu no Yaiba 001-016


----------



## Baks (Jan 5, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Catulus Syndrome (Ch.27-28)
Gal Gohan (Ch.41)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.54-55)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.25)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.44)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.11)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.10)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.11)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.19)
Starting out as Friends With a Yankee Girl (Ch.6)
Switch (Ch.12-13)
Tenseisaki ga Shoujo Manga no Shirobuta Reijou datta (Ch.1)
The Vengeful White Cat Lounging on the Dragon King's Lap (Ch.10)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.49)
Witch Order (Ch.3)
World Trigger (Ch.172-173)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.142-146)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 6, 2019)

City 007-039
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 486


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.29)
Baby Steps (Ch.334)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama (Ch.3)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.16)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.14)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.56)
Isekai ni Tensei Shitara Zenra ni Sareta (Ch.4)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.20)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.64-65)
My Love Tiger (Ch.124-125)
Oshiego ni Kyouhakusareru no wa Hanzai desu ka? (Ch.4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.365)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.74-95)
Slime Life (Ch.27)
Switch (Ch.14-15)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.50)
Trap Heroine (Ch.8)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.20-23)
Yamada to Kase-san (Ch.2-7)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 7, 2019)

Baby Steps 335
Jigokuraku 043
Journey to the West 052
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 487


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2019)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.11)
Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o (Ch.46)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.16)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.9)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.22)
Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... (Ch.4)
Imocon (Ch.1-2)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.5)
Legend (Ch.24-25)
My Love Tiger (Ch.126)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.12)
Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru (Ch.15)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.366)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni (Ch.14)
Suterare Yuusha wa Kitakuchuu (Ch.2)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.18)
Witch Craft Works (Ch.75-76)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Clover 188
Boku no Hero Academia 212
Chainsawman 005
Dr. Stone 089
Higuma no Te 003
Jujutsu Kaisen 042
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 488
Kimetsu no Yaiba 017-025
Ne0;lation 004
Radiation House 016
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 017
The Promised Neverland 118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.7)
Baby Steps (Ch.335)
Dungeon Seeker (Ch.25-26)
Hare Kon. (Ch.150)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.397-399)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.57)
Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu (Ch.36)
Okusan (Ch.88)
Re:Monster (Ch.49)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.28-30)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.13)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.1)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.42)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.17)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.142)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 9, 2019)

Hajime no Ippo 1236-1241
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 489
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 178


----------



## Baks (Jan 9, 2019)

Darwin's Game 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.34)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.37)
Isekai Tensei Soudouki (Ch.41)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.12)
Legend (Ch.26)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.12)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.86-92)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 10, 2019)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 490
Kings' Viking 048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2019)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.240)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.27)
Dungeon Seeker (Ch.27)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.15)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahou Tsukai Yattemasu (Ch.3)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.7)
Joshikousei To Ouji Chan (Ch.1-3)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.178)
Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu (Ch.37)
Magical Trans! (Ch.18)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.11)
My Love Tiger (Ch.127)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.46)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.367-368)
Witch Craft Works (Ch.77-78)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 11, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 151
Enen no Shouboutai 155
Jagaaaaaan 064
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 134
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 491
Nanatsu no Taizai 295
Orient 018-023
Sinbad 143-149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Ao no Exorcist (Ch.107)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.18)
Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer (Ch.18)
Dungeon Seeker (Ch.28)
Eden's Zero (Ch.26)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.16)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.155)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.8)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.68)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.55)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.20)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.58)
Joshikousei To Ouji Chan (Ch.4)
Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu (Ch.38)
Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Ch.4)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.66)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.369)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.2)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.9)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.10)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.29)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.62-66)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.1)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.8)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.134)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.67)
World Customize Creator (Ch.56)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 12, 2019)

Journey to the West 053
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 492


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 13, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 140-152
Dragon Ball Super 043
Golden Kamui 186
Hitman 026
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 493
Kimetsu no Yaiba 026-034
Kiss x Death 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o (Ch.47)
Gal☆Cleaning!(Ch.9)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.17)
I Am My Wife (Ch.33)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahou Tsukai Yattemasu (Ch.4)
Isekai Yururi Kikou (Ch.3)
Joshikousei To Ouji Chan (Ch.5)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.15)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.8)
Legend (Ch.27)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.12)
Maou no Mama ni Narundayo! (Ch.7)
Retired Heroes (Ch.24)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.7)
Slime Life (Ch.28)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.51)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.37)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.43)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 14, 2019)

Gamblers Parade 012
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 018
Hajime no Ippo 1242-1249
Hungry Marie 022
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 494-495
Nanatsu no Taizai 296
New Prince of Tennis 234-241


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o (Ch.48)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.6-7)
Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... (Ch.5)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.42)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.9)
My Love Tiger (Ch.128)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.19)
Okusan (Ch.89)
Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru (Ch.16)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.6)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.24)
Slime Life (Ch.29)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.2)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.41)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 15, 2019)

A Trail of Blood 042


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2019)

*Today:*

3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.140-142)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.400-406)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahou Tsukai Yattemasu (Ch.5)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.9)
Koharu Hiyori. (Ch.3)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.68)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.9)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.9)
Ren'ai Shikou Seitokai (Ch.1)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.24)
Tsubasa to Hotaru (Ch.39)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.4)


----------



## Baks (Jan 16, 2019)

Darwin's Game 63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Argate online (Ch.16)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Ch.37)
Eden's Zero (Ch.27)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.23)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Ch.14)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.59)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.19)
Oroka na Tenshi wa Akuma to Odoru (Ch.17)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.30)
Seirei Gensouki (Ch.15)
switch (Ch.16)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.1-12)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.45)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 16, 2019)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 496
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 179
Trinity Wonder 088-092


----------



## mycomics007 (Jan 16, 2019)

I reading mushoku tensei – isekai ittara honki dasu manga and I like this manga and this is my favorite manga.
*AND*
What are you reading?


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 17, 2019)

Asadora! 007
Daiya no A - Act II 152
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 497


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.8)
Freezing (Ch.223-224)
Futari no Jikan (Ch.10)
K-ON! Shuffle (Ch.6)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.179)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.29)
Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai (Ch.15)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.637)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.6-7)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.18)
Tenseisaki ga Shoujo Manga no Shirobuta Reijou datta (Ch.3)


----------



## Baks (Jan 18, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 213


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.16)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.21)
Combatants Will Be Dispatched! (Ch.8)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.69)
Freezing (Ch.225)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.149)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.26)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.10)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.638)
My Love Tiger (Ch.129)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni (Ch.16)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.8)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.13)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.25)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 18, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 213
Haikyu!! 334
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 498
One Piece 930
Shokugeki no Soma 295
The Promised Neverland 119
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 021


----------



## Baks (Jan 19, 2019)

Souma 295


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.189)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.213)
Isekai Dungeon no Ren'ai Jijou (Ch.1-4)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.11)
Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai (Ch.12)
Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai (Ch.10)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.639)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.10)
Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka (Ch.16)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.370)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.60)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 19, 2019)

Black Clover 189
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 019
JoJolion 083
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 499
Onepunch-Man 101
Orient 024
Origin 079
We Can't Study 095


----------



## Baks (Jan 20, 2019)

One Piece 930


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.50)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.95)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.30)
Ecstas Online (Ch.15)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.27)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.18)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.60)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.69)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.50)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.2)
Oshioki X-Cute (Ch.6-7)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.8)
Slime Life (Ch.30)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.61-62)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.14)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.12)
World's End Harem (Ch.56)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 20, 2019)

Origin 080


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 21, 2019)

29 to JK 016
Chainsawman 006
Dr. Stone 090
Dragon Ball Super 044
Destroy all humans. They can't be regenerated. 002
Eden's Zero 026-027
Gamblers Parade 013
Hell Warden Higuma 004
Jigokuraku 044
Jujutsu Kaisen 043
Journey to the West 054
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 500
Ne0;lation 005
Origin 081
Umi no Cradle 021


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2019)

*Today:*

3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.143-152)
Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.7)
Bokura no Fushidara (Ch.1-12) [/Complete]
Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... (Ch.6)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.38)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Ch.15)
Kakushigoto - Secrets (Ch.1-7)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.6)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.1-2)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.12)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.1)
Oshioki X-Cute (Ch.8)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.19)
Ponko Tsundere na Osananajimi (Ch.1)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni (Ch.2-5)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 22, 2019)

Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 096
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2019)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.16)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.17)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.49)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.407-409)
Hoshino, Me o Tsubutte. (Ch.73)
Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu (Ch.5)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.61)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.12)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.29)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.70)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.640)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.11)
My Love Tiger (Ch.130)
No Guard Wife (Ch.29)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.13)
Oshioki X-Cute (Ch.9)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.371)
Ponkotsu ga Tensei Shitara Zongai Saikyou (Ch.5)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.20)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.96)
switch (Ch.17-18)
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Ch.4)
The Mountain Climber and the Sealed Evil Fox (Ch.25)
Tsubasa to Hotaru (Ch.40)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.24)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.7)
Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta! (Ch.18)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.143)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2019)

ACT-AGE 042-049
Enen no Shouboutai 156
Hinomaru-Zumou 220
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 180
Nanatsu no Taizai 297
Origin 082
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 097


----------



## Baks (Jan 23, 2019)

Chainsawman 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.11)
Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Ch.38)
Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai! (Ch.31)
Hare Kon. (Ch.151)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.21)
Isekai Yururi Kikou - Raising Children While Being an Adventure (Ch.4-6)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.13-14)
Kemono Michi (Ch.19)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.71-72)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.641)
One More Age (Ch.1-2)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.372)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.10)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.97)


----------



## Baks (Jan 24, 2019)

Darwin's Game 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.1)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.156)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.180)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.73-74)
Legend (Ch.28)
Love Fighter Shuravan (Ch.15)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.3)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.642)
No Guard Wife (Ch.30)
Ookumo-chan Flashback (Ch.12)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.373)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.27)
Shirogane no Nina (Ch.123)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.14)
The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic (Ch.15)
Useless Princesses (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 24, 2019)

D-Grayman 231
Daiya no A - Act II 153
Enen no Shouboutai 157
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 016-017
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 001


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 25, 2019)

Baby Steps 336-336.5
Black Clover 190
Boku no Hero Academia 214
Dr. Stone 091
Golden Kamui 187
Haikyu!! 335
Jagaaaaaan 065
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 135
Shokugeki no Soma 296
The Promised Neverland 120


----------



## Baks (Jan 25, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 214


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.17)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.157)
Gal☆Cleaning! (Ch.10)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.70)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.56)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.62)
Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, arui wa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Ch.3-5)
Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu (Ch.39)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.75)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.9)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.374)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Ch.11)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.15-16)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.19)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.336)
Black Clover (Ch.190)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.214)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.31)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.31)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.22)
Grancrest Senki (Ch.34)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.20)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.8)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.63)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.135)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.10)
Oshioki X-Cute (Ch.10)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.375)
Switch (Ch.19)
UQ Holder! (Ch.156)
Watashi, Nouryoku wa Heikinchi de tte Itta yo ne! (Ch.7)


----------



## Baks (Jan 26, 2019)

Chainsawman 5


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 26, 2019)

Hinomaru-Zumou 221
    Jujutsu Kaisen 044


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 27, 2019)

Hitman 027
Onepunch-Man 102
We Can't Study 096


----------



## Baks (Jan 27, 2019)

D.Grayman 231


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.96)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.35)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.28)
Gal Gohan (Ch.42)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.9)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahou Tsukai Yattemasu (Ch.6)
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.11)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.12)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.27)
Magical Trans! (Ch.19)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.4)
My Love Tiger (Ch.131)
Oshioki X-Cute (Ch.11)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.16)
Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari (Ch.63)
Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-chan (Ch.25-26)
Slime Life (Ch.31)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.3)


----------



## Baks (Jan 28, 2019)

Chainsawman 6


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 28, 2019)

ACT-AGE 050
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 031
Chainsawman 007
Higuma no Te 005
Hinomaru-Zumou 222-226
Jigokuraku 045
Ne0;lation 006
Orient 025-026
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 019
Skip Beat! 266


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2019)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru (Ch.19)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.24)
Grancrest Senki (Ch.35)
Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... (Ch.7)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.3)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.76-77)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.13)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.7)
Ponko Tsundere na Osananajimi (Ch.3)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.17-18)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.31)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.14)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.10)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.5)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.17)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.18)
Tsubasa to Hotaru (Ch.41)
Yuusha to Maou no Love Come (Ch.1-10)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.12)


----------



## Baks (Jan 29, 2019)

Souma 296


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Floor ni Maou ga Imasu (Ch.24-28)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.31-32)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.410-412)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.13)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.1)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.12)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.1)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.376)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.1-2)
Shinde kudasai! Yuusha desho? (Ch.6)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.25)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.15-16)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.43)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.46)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 30, 2019)

Asadora! 008
Daiya no A - Act II 154
Journey to the West 055
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 181
Nanatsu no Taizai 298


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Floor ni Maou ga Imasu (Ch.29-35)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.71)
Hare Kon. (Ch.152)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.22)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.13)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.19)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.181)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.13)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.1)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.78)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.9)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.1-2)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.377)
Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku (Ch.13)
Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu (Ch.8-10)
Swap Swap (Ch.45)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.5)


----------



## Baks (Jan 30, 2019)

Chainsawman 7


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 31, 2019)

Gamblers Parade 014
Golden Kamui 188
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 136
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 002
Kings' Viking 049
Tokyo Revengers 012-013


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.30)
Arafoo Kenja no Isekai Seikatsu Nikki (Ch.6)
Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.43)
Floor ni Maou ga Imasu (Ch.36-39)
Horimiya (Ch.94)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.14)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.32)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.10)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.378)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.28)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.1)
Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-chan (Ch.27-28)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 1, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 215
Dr. Stone 092
Haikyu!! 336
Hajime no Ippo 1250
One Piece 931
Shokugeki no Soma 297
The Promised Neverland 121
Tomodachi Game 062


----------



## Baks (Feb 1, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 215


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.8)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.57)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.16)
Itai no wa Iya nanode Bougyo-Ryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Ch.4)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Ch.136)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.72)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru (Ch.33)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.20)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.14)
Mobko no Koi (Ch.5)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.17)
Oniisan no Hikkoshi no Kataduke ga Susumanai (Ch.3)
Ookumo-chan Flashback (Ch.13-14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.379)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.10)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.10)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.6)


----------



## Baks (Feb 2, 2019)

Souma 297


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 2, 2019)

Jujutsu Kaisen 045
We Can't Study 097


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2019)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.241-242)
Black Clover (Ch.191)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.215)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.32)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.67-68)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.9)
Gyaru to Otaku wa Wakari Aenai (Ch.9)
Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... (Ch.8)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.79)
My Love Tiger (Ch.132)
No Guard Wife (Ch.31)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.24)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.380)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.17)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.59)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.12)


----------



## Baks (Feb 3, 2019)

One Piece 931


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 3, 2019)

Radiation House 017
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.97)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.11-12)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.25)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.5)
Oni-san no Tokorohe Mairimashita (Ch.1-4)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.3)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.9)
Sen to Man (Ch.1-20)
Slime Life (Ch.32)
Tenseishichatta yo (Ch.18-21)
Tsugumomo (Ch.117)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.12)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.147)


----------



## Baks (Feb 4, 2019)

Chainsawman 8


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 4, 2019)

ACT-AGE 051
Black Clover 191
Chainsawman 008
Hinomaru-Zumou 227
Ne0;lation 007
Platina End 037-038
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Ao no Exorcist (Ch.108)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.69-71)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.28)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.15)
Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu (Ch.40)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.2)
Platina End (Ch.37-38)
Sen to Man (Ch.21-33) *[/Complete]*
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.22)
World's End Harem (Ch.57)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.1-11)
Alicia-san no Diet Quest (Ch.10)
Arigatights! (Ch.9)
Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.28-29)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.413-418)
Horimiya (Ch.95)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.39)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.80-81)
Okusan (Ch.90)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.3)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.18)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.1)
Trap Heroine (Ch.9)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.11)
World Trigger (Ch.174-175)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 5, 2019)

Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 003
Hajime no Ippo 1251
Nanatsu no Taizai 299


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 6, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 155
Gamblers Parade 015
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 182
Route End 042


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2019)

The Reincarnated Vampire wants an Afternoon nap 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.12-23)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.9)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.18)
Eden's Zero (Ch.30)
Hare Kon. (Ch.153)
Hokenshitsu no otaku onee-san wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.8)
Legend (Ch.29)
Love Dependency Disease (Ch.3)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.20)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.47)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.12-13)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.381)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.7)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.11)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.3)
Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu (Ch.11-15)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.19)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.52)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.144-145)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 7, 2019)

Black Clover 192
Boku no Hero Academia 216
Dr. Stone 093
Haikyu!! 337
Journey to the West 056
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 137
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 003
One Piece 932
Shokugeki no Soma 298
The Promised Neverland 122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.24-26)
Aharen-san wa Hakarenai (Ch.51)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.23)
Hitoribocchi no Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.1)
Isekai wo Seigyo Mahou de Kirihirake! (Ch.25-26)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Ch.137)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.182)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.21)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.382)
Shirogane no Nina (Ch.124)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.2)
World Customize Creator (Ch.57)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Baks (Feb 8, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 114


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 8, 2019)

ACT-AGE 052
Chainsawman 009
Enen no Shouboutai 158
Higuma no Te 006
Hinomaru-Zumou 228
Hitman 028
Jujutsu Kaisen 046
Ne0;lation 008
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 021
We Can't Study 098


----------



## Katou (Feb 8, 2019)

Brawling Go ! 

jesus christ this manwha is amazing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.192)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.216)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.26)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.158)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.72)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.21)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.58)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.40)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.150)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.28)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.2)
Only Sense Online (Ch.49)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.383)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 9, 2019)

Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 098


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.98)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.29)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.18)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.3)
Kemono Michi (Ch.20)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.82)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.15)
My Love Tiger (Ch.133)
Nyotaika Yankee Gakuen - Ore no Hajimete, Nerawaretemasu. (Ch.1-4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.384-385)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.18)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.20)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.3)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.25)


----------



## Baks (Feb 9, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 216


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Feb 9, 2019)

Majo no Kaigashuu (Ch.1)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.27)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.33)
Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu (Ch.5)
Gal Gohan (Ch.43)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.17)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.4)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.73)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.7)
Magical Trans! (Ch.20)
Nyotaika Yankee Gakuen - Ore no Hajimete, Nerawaretemasu. (Ch.5-8)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.4)
Onanii Shinagara Kakimashita; Sensei (Ch.4-5)
Shitei Bouryoku Shoujo Shiomi-chan (Ch.29-30) *[/Complete]*
Slime Life (Ch.33)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.98-99)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.44)
Tsubasa to Hotaru (Ch.42)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 10, 2019)

Radiation House 018
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 099
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 023


----------



## Baks (Feb 10, 2019)

Souma 298


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2019)

Arslan Senki 067-068
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 018
Jigokuraku 046
Journey to the West 057
Route End 043
Shingeki no Kyojin 114
UQ Holder! 156-157


----------



## Katou (Feb 11, 2019)

Ojousama no Shimobe 1-16


----------



## Baks (Feb 11, 2019)

Darwin's Game 65


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Act-age (Ch.28-41)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.13)
Dungeon Seeker (Ch.29)
Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... (Ch.9)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.10)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.10)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.16)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.22)
Okusan (Ch.91)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.48)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.20)
Prunus Girl (Ch.43) [Epilogue]
Retired Heroes (Ch.25)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.26)
The New Gate (Ch.45)
UQ Holder! (Ch.157)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 12, 2019)

Again!! 110
Hajime no Ippo 1252
Nanatsu no Taizai 300
Onepunch-Man 103
Orient 027
Route End 044


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.10)
Chikyuu no Houkago (Ch.34-35)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.419-421)
Horimiya (Ch.96)
My Love Tiger (Ch.134)
Oshioki X-Cute (Ch.12)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.386)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.10)
Shinka no Mi (Ch.9)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.21)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.45)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.18)


----------



## Baks (Feb 12, 2019)

Chainsawman 9


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 13, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 156
Enen no Shouboutai 159
Gamblers Parade 016
Hitman 029
No Longer Human 002
Route End 045


----------



## Baks (Feb 13, 2019)

One Piece 932


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.31)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.2)
Kabe ni Mary.com (Ch.9)
Kakegurui (Ch.61)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.11)
Oshioki X-Cute (Ch.13-14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.387)
Sakura-chan to Amane-kun (Ch.6)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.146)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.148)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 14, 2019)

Chi no Wadachi 043-044
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 004
Route End 046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Dolkara (Ch.14)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.159)
Grimm & Gritty (Ch.9)
I Arrived at Ogre-san (Ch.5)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.388)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.31)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.1)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.11)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.19)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.4)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.38)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.29)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 15, 2019)

Black Clover 193
Boku no Hero Academia 217
Dr. Stone 094
Dungeon Meshi 051
Haikyu!! 338
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 138
One Piece 933
Route End 047
The Promised Neverland 123


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o (Ch.49)
Fukushuu o koinegau saikyou yuusha wa, yami no chikara de senmetsu musou suru (Ch.1-2)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.10)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.73)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.59)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.64)
Kimi wa Kawaii Onnanoko (Ch.21-23)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.83)
Marry Me! (Ch.15-17)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.16-18)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.389)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.12)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.22)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.60)


----------



## Baks (Feb 15, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 217


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 16, 2019)

Golden Kamui 189
Hungry Marie 023
Route End 048
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 100
Shokugeki no Soma 299
We Can't Study 099


----------



## Baks (Feb 16, 2019)

Chainsawman 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Almadianos Eiyuuden (Ch.13)
Black Clover (Ch.193)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.217)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.16)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.3)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.14)
Shiro no Koukoku Monogatari (Ch.64)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.20)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.23)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.50)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.38)


----------



## Catamount (Feb 16, 2019)

Started *Soloist in the Cage* and the art is awesome. I do not know sbout the story so far, but I want to keep going just for the sake of aesthetics sp far. The details, the faces, so good.


----------



## Baks (Feb 17, 2019)

Souma 299


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2019)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.12)
AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.243)
Alicia-san no Diet Quest (Ch.11)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.10)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.99)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.2)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.3)
Dolkara (Ch.15)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.65)
Love Dependency Disease (Ch.4)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.49)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.5)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... (Ch.1-12)
Slime Life (Ch.34-35)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.63)
switch (Ch.20-21)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.44)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 17, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 154
Jigokuraku 047
Kimetsu no Yaiba 035-043


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 18, 2019)

ACT-AGE 053
Chainsawman 010
Higuma no Te 007
Hinomaru-Zumou 229
Jujutsu Kaisen 047
Nanatsu no Taizai 301
Ne0;lation 009
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 022


----------



## Baks (Feb 18, 2019)

One Piece 933


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.42-52)
Arafoo Kenja no Isekai Seikatsu Nikki (Ch.7)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.7)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.2)
My Love Tiger (Ch.135)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.23)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.15)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... (Ch.13-15)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.3)
Tadashi Ore wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.7)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.11)
Bamora! (Ch.14)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.27)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.15)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.68)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.422-427)
Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... (Ch.10)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.7)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.23)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Ch.138)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.21)
K-ON! Shuffle (Ch.7)
Okusan (Ch.92)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.24-25)
Yuusha no Mago to Maou no Musume (Ch.6)
Watashi no Tame ni Nuginasai! (Ch.1-2)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 19, 2019)

Journey to the West 058
Orient 028-030


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 20, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 157
Dragon Ball Super 045
Gamblers Parade 017
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 021
Hajime no Ippo 1253
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 183


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.19)
High Risk Mission Therapy (Ch.60) [/Complete]
I Am My Wife (Ch.34)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.11)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.66)
Maou no Mama ni Narundayo! (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.390)
Suterare Yuusha wa Kitakuchuu (Ch.3)
Switch (Ch.22-23)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.26)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.872)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.147)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 21, 2019)

Eden's Zero 028-032
Jagaaaaaan 066
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 005
Skip Beat! 267


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.6)
Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.12)
Eden's Zero (Ch.32)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.24)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.183)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.30)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.2)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.4)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Ch.12)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.873)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.46)
Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai. (Ch.25)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.31)


----------



## Baks (Feb 22, 2019)

One Piece 934


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 22, 2019)

Black Clover 194
Dr. Stone 095
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 019
Golden Kamui 190
Haikyu!! 339
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 139
One Piece 934
Shokugeki no Soma 300
The Promised Neverland 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Arafoo Kenja no Isekai Seikatsu Nikki (Ch.8)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Ch.41)
Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.44)
Ecstas Online (Ch.16)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.74)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.22)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.9)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.139)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.84
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.391)
Shirogane no Nina (Ch.125)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.19)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.27-28)
Tenseishichatta yo (Ch.22)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.874)
Yamada to Kase-san. (Ch.8)


----------



## Baks (Feb 23, 2019)

Souma 300


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 23, 2019)

Onepunch-Man 104
We Can't Study 100
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.194)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.32)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.30)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.19)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.20)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.22)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.85-89)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.151)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.14)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.26)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.50)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.6)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.4)
Robot Izonkei Joshi no Meiwaku na Nichijou (Ch.1)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.15)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.20)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.875)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 24, 2019)

ACT-AGE 053
Barakamon 122-127
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 032
Chainsawman 011
Chi no Wadachi 045
Higuma no Te 008
Hinomaru-Zumou 230
Hungry Marie 024
Jigokuraku 048
Jujutsu Kaisen 048
Kimetsu no Yaiba 044-052
Kings' Viking 050-051
Ne0;lation 010
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 023
Toukyou卍Revengers 014-017


----------



## Baks (Feb 24, 2019)

Chainsawman 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.100)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.1)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.8)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.25)
Kono Sekai ga Game dato Ore dake ga Shitte Iru (Ch.12-13)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.90-91)
Magical Trans! (Ch.21)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.51)
No Guard Wife (Ch.32)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.392)
Slime Life (Ch.36)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.4)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.876)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.45)
Watashi no Tame ni Nuginasai! (Ch.3)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.12-13)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 25, 2019)

Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.19)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.14)
Dungeon Seeker (Ch.30)
Gal Gohan (Ch.44)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.67)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.18)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.92)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.11)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.5-6)
Okusan (Ch.93)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.101)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.27)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.877)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.3)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 26, 2019)

Baby Steps 337
Eden's Zero 033
Hajime no Ippo 1254
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 006
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.53-54)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi. (Ch.72-73)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.28)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.50)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.20)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.428-433)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.9)
Itai no wa Iya nanode Bougyo-Ryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Ch.5)
Kakegurui (Ch.62)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.93)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.30)
Marry Me! (Ch.18)
One More Age (Ch.3-4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.393)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.4)
Starting out as Friends With a Yankee Girl (Ch.7)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.878)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.47)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.148)
Yuusha no Mago to Maou no Musume (Ch.7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.33)
Hare Kon. (Ch.154)
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.1)
Maou no Mama ni Narundayo! (Ch.9)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.13)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.394)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.26)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.879)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 27, 2019)

Baby Steps 338
Daiya no A - Act II 158


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 28, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 155
Enen no Shouboutai 160
Grand Blue 049-051
Journey to the West 059
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 007
Origin 083
Uchuu Kyoudai 325-332


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Arafoo Kenja no Isekai Seikatsu Nikki (Ch.9)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.160)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.75)
Iki no Kore! Shachiku-chan (Ch.10)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.94)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.3)
Onanii Shinagara Kakimashita (Ch.6)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.25)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.395)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.29)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.32)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.1-2)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.52)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko!(Ch.880)
World Customize Creator (Ch.58)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 1, 2019)

Black Clover 195
Boku no Hero Academia 218
Dr. Stone 096
Haikyu!! 340
Hitman 030
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 140
Rengoku Deadroll 008
The Promised Neverland 125


----------



## Baks (Mar 1, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 218


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2019)

*Today:*

3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.154-155)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.4)
I Arrived at Ogre-san (Ch.6)
Isekai ni Tensei Shitara Zenra ni Sareta (Ch.5)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.68)
Isekai Yururi Kikou (Ch.7-8)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.13)
My Love Tiger (Ch.136)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.18)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.7)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.41)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.12)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.396)
Tenseisaki ga Shoujo Manga no Shirobuta Reijou datta (Ch.4)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.881)
Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta! (Ch.19)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.195)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.218)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.34)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.25)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.69)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.140)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.397)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... (Ch.16)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.2)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou no Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.7)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.3)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.882)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.7)


----------



## Baks (Mar 3, 2019)

Souma 301


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2019)

*Today:*


Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.101)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.10)
Hungry Marie (Ch.1-10)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.12)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.16)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.2)
LV999 no Murabito (Ch.17)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.184)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.7)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.14)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.11)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.13)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.5)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.883)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.26)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.8)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.30)
Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.1)
Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.8-9)
Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu (Ch.6)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.161)
Futari no Jikan (Ch.11)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.11)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.9)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.1)
Isekai ni Tensei Shitara Zenra ni Sareta (Ch.6)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.18)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.27)
Nidome no Yuusha (Ch.8)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.21-22)
Ren'ai Shikou Seitokai (Ch.2)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.11-12)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.6-7)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.884)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.55)
Arigatights! (Ch.12)
Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.12)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.10)
Gendai Majo no Shuushoku Jijou (Ch.1-2)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.434-438)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.10)
My Love Tiger (Ch.137)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.24)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.42)
Platina End (Ch.39)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.20)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.1-4)
switch (Ch.24)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.885)
World Trigger (Ch.176-177)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.149)


----------



## Baks (Mar 5, 2019)

Chainsawman 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Argate online (Ch.17)
Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.7)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.20)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.29)
Hare Kon. (Ch.155)
Iki no Kore! Shachiku-chan (Ch.11)
Isekai Tensei no Boukensha (Ch.1)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.11)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.15)
One More Age (Ch.5)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.22-29)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.19-20)
Switch (Ch.25)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.53-54)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.886)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.48)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.48)
World's End Harem (Ch.58)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Ch.39)
Gal Gohan (Ch.45)
Grimm & Gritty (Ch.10)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.2)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.18)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.45)
Legend (Ch.30)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.5)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.31)
No Guard Wife (Ch.33)
Robot Izonkei Joshi no Meiwaku na Nichijou (Ch.2)
Switch (Ch.26)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.887)
Tsugumomo (Ch.118)


----------



## Baks (Mar 7, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 115


----------



## Baks (Mar 8, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 219


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Dorei Shounin shika Sentakushi ga nai desu yo? ~Harem? Nani sore oishii no?~ (Ch.1-5)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.11)
Haken no Kouki Altina (Ch.23) [/Complete]
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.15)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.141)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.185)
Marry Me! (Ch.19)
Oshioki X-Cute (Ch.15)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.30)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.32)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.5)
Starting out as Friends With a Yankee Girl (Ch.8)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.888)


----------



## Baks (Mar 9, 2019)

Souma 302


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.196)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.219)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.35-36)
Dorei Shounin shika Sentakushi ga nai desu yo? ~Harem? Nani sore oishii no?~ (Ch.6)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.19)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.20)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.76)
I Arrived at Ogre-san (Ch.7-8)
Kemono Michi (Ch.21)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.95)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.2)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.889)


----------



## Baks (Mar 10, 2019)

Darwin's Game 66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.31)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.102)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.30)
Gendai Majo no Shuushoku Jijou (Ch.3-9)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.19)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.43)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.1-3)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.26)
Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou (Ch.49)
Magical Trans! (Ch.22)
Mirai no Fu Fu Desu Kedo? (Ch.4-6)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.12)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.16)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.890)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 10, 2019)

ACT-AGE 055-056
Again!! 111
Baby Steps 339-342
Black Clover 196
Boku no Hero Academia 219
Chainsawman 012-013
Chi no Wadachi 046
Dr. Stone 097
Eden's Zero 034
Enen no Shouboutai 161
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 020
Gamblers Parade 018
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 022
Golden Kamui 191-192
Haikyu!! 341
Hajime no Ippo 1255
Higuma no Te 010-11
Hinomaru-Zumou 231-232
Hitman 031-032
Hungry Marie 025
Jagaaaaaan 067
Jigokuraku 049-050
Jujutsu Kaisen 049-050
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 141
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 008-017
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 184-185
Nanatsu no Taizai 302
Ne0;lation 011-012
One Piece 935
Origin 084-087
Platina End 039
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 024-025
Shokugeki no Soma 301-302
he Promised Neverland 126
Tomodachi Game 063-065
We Can't Study 101-102
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 026


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 11, 2019)

Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 004
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 018
No Longer Human 003
Shingeki no Kyojin 115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.56)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.15)
Curtain's Up, I'm Off (Ch.1-10)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.8)
Fukushuu wo chikatta shironeko wa ryuuou no hiza no jou de damin wo musaboru (Ch.11)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.11-12)
I Am My Wife (Ch.35)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.1)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.1-9)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.23)
Okusan (Ch.94)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.28)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.4)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.8)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.891)
UQ Holder! (Ch.158)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 12, 2019)

Arslan Senki 069
Drifters 073
Eden's Zero 035
Gamblers Parade 019
Journey to the West 060
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 019
Nanatsu no Taizai 303
Trinity Wonder 093
UQ Holder! 158


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.13)
Ao no Exorcist (Ch.109)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.51)
Futari no Jikan (Ch.12)
Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... (Ch.11)
Isekai wo Seigyo Mahou de Kirihirake! (Ch.27)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.3)
Mirai no Fu Fu Desu Kedo? (Ch.7)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.398)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.9)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.892)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.19)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.150)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 13, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 156
Hungry Marie 026
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 020
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.36)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.439-443)
Kakushigoto - Secrets (Ch.8-9)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.17)
My Love Tiger (Ch.138-139)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.22)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.61)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.399)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.31)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.33)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.5)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.12)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.10)
Tadashi Ore wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.8)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.893)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 14, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 159
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 021
Kings' Viking 052
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 186


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2019)

*Today:*

3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.156)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.31)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.70)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.15)
Nozomi to Kimio (Ch.37)
Okusan (Ch.95)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.1-2)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.6)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.102)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.17)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.1-3)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata o Tatakioru (Ch.1)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.894)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.4)
Yuusha Party wo Tsuihou Sareta Beast Tamer, Saikyou Shuzoku Nekomimi Shojo to Deau (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Baks (Mar 15, 2019)

One Piece 935


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 15, 2019)

Baby Steps 343
Boku no Hero Academia 220
Dungeon Meshi 052
Gamblers Parade 020
Haikyu!! 342
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 022
One Piece 936
Shokugeki no Soma 303
The Promised Neverland 127


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2019)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.244)
Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.2)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.77)
Isekai C Mart Hanjouki (Ch.1-2)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.2)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.71)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.27)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.186)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.96)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.8)
Magic Marriage (Ch.11)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.1)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.3)
Switch (Ch.27)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.4)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.895)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.26)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.39)


----------



## Baks (Mar 16, 2019)

Chainsawman 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.220)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.37)
Gendai Majo no Shuushoku Jijou (Ch.10)
Goodbye Isekai Tensei (Ch.7-8)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.69)
I Arrived at Ogre-san (Ch.8-9)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.10)
K-ON! Shuffle (Ch.8)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.62)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.43)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.13)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.400)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.6)
Switch (Ch.28)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.21)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.29)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.896)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 16, 2019)

Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 023


----------



## Baks (Mar 17, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 220


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.103)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.26)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.12)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.20)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.17)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.17)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.16)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.21-22)
Slime Life (Ch.37)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.5)
The Banished Villainess! Living the Leisurely Life of a Nun Making Revolutionary Church Food (Ch.1-3)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.897)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.120)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 17, 2019)

ACT-AGE 057
Black Clover 197
Chainsawman 014
Dr. Stone 098
Enen no Shouboutai 162
Higuma no Te 012
Hinomaru-Zumou 233
Jigokuraku 051
Jujutsu Kaisen 051
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 024
Ne0;lation 013
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 026
We Can't Study 103


----------



## Baks (Mar 18, 2019)

Souma 303


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 18, 2019)

Golden Kamui 193
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 025
Kiss x Death 070-071
Orient 031


----------



## Baks (Mar 19, 2019)

Chainsawman 14


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 19, 2019)

Dragon Ball Super 046
Hajime no Ippo 1256
Jojolion 084
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 026
Nanatsu no Taizai 304


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.20)
Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.13)
Futari no Jikan (Ch.13)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.17)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.444-448)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.72)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.10)
Isekai Shoukan-sareta ga Kyousei Soukan-sareta Ore ha shikatanaku yaseru koto ni shita. (Ch.8)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.1-3)
Megami-ryou no Ryoubo-kun. (Ch.4)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.19)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.24)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.9)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.899)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.30)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.151)


*

Yesterday:*

Act-age (Ch.57)
Black Clover (Ch.197)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.32)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.162)
Gal Gohan (Ch.46)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.8)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.17)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.23)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.13)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.4-6)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.7)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.898)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.49)
Yui Kamio Let Loose (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Baks (Mar 20, 2019)

One Piece 936


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2019)

Eden's Zero 036
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 021
Hungry Marie 027
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 027
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 187


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.12)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.9)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.10)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.6)
Okusan (Ch.96)
Ore ga... Yuri!? (Ch.5)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.12)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.25)
Soukaku Kankei. (Ch.6)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.64-65)
The New Gate (Ch.46)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.900)


----------



## Baks (Mar 21, 2019)

Darwin's Game 67


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 21, 2019)

Again!! 112
Black Clover 198
Boku no Hero Academia 221
Haikyu!! 343
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 028
One Piece 937
Shokugeki no Soma 304
Skip Beat! 268


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2019)

*Today:*


Ano Musume ni Kiss to Shirayuri o (Ch.50)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.21)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.21)
Fukushuu Kansuisha no Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.1)
Gendai Majo no Shuushoku Jijou (Ch.1)
I Arrived at Ogre-san (Ch.10)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.41-43)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.28)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.187)
Kono Sekai wa Tsuite iru (Ch.1)
Kono Sekai ga Game dato Ore dake ga Shitte Iru (Ch.14)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.1-2)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.4)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.2-3)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.1)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.401)
Retired Heroes (Ch.26)
Seitokai Tantei Kirika (Ch.31)
Shirogane no Nina (Ch.126)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.4)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.31)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.901)


----------



## Baks (Mar 22, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 221


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 22, 2019)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 142
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 029


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.11)
Black Clover (Ch.198)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.221)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.33)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.33)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.78)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.3)
I Used to Be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.1-2)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Ch.142)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.3-27)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.63)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.7)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.402)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.1)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.32)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.902)
World's End Harem (Ch.59)


----------



## Baks (Mar 23, 2019)

Souma 304


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 23, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 163
Golden Kamui 194
Hitman 033-034
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 030
Onepunch-Man 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou wa Ringoku no Outaishi ni Dekiai sareru (Ch.1-2)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.38)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.13)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.29)
Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai (Ch.13)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.28-45)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.4)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.13)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.8)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.8)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.21)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.5)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.53)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.14)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.903)


----------



## Baks (Mar 24, 2019)

Chainsawman 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2019)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.13)
Baby Steps (Ch.337-344)
Curtain's up, I'm off (Ch.11)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.11)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.31)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.163)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.13)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.21)
Itai no wa Iya nanode Bougyo-Ryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Ch.6)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.74)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.97)
Mata, Onaji Yume wo Mite ita (Ch.2)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.403)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.14)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.9)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.33)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.904)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.50)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 24, 2019)

ACT-AGE 058
Baby Steps 344
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 033
Chainsawman 015
Dr. Stone 099
Higuma no Te 013
Hinomaru-Zumou 234
Jujutsu Kaisen 052
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 031
Kimetsu no Yaiba 053-061
Ne0;lation 014
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 103-104
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 027
The Promised Neverland 128
Toukyou卍Revengers 018
We Can't Study 104


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 25, 2019)

Gamblers Parade 021
Journey to the West 061
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 032
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Act Age (Ch.58)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.104)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.4)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.46-55)
Magical Trans! (Ch.23)
Mobko no Koi (Ch.6)
My Love Tiger (Ch.140)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.103-104)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.29)
Slime Life (Ch.38)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata o Tatakioru (Ch.2)
The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic (Ch.16-19)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.905)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.14)


----------



## Baks (Mar 25, 2019)

One Piece 937


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.14)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.16)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.34)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.33)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.449-455)
Hiota no Kanojo ga Ore no Motteru Eroge ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda ga...... (Ch.12)
Imori 201 (Ch.34)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahou Tsukai Yattemasu (Ch.7)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.9)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.30)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.14)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.34)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.3)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.7-8)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.6)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.906)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.27)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.13)
Val x Love (Ch.15-17)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.3)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.152)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 26, 2019)

Gamblers Parade 022
Hajime no Ippo 1257
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 033
Nanatsu no Taizai 305


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.34-35)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.20)
Hare Kon. (Ch.156)
Houfuku Kanojo to Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.3-4)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.10)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.15)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.24)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.18)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.10)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.11)
The Hero Who Seeks Revenge Shall Exterminate with Darkness (Ch.3)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.907)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.61)
Val x Love (Ch.18-26)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.14)
Yuusha no Mago to Maou no Musume (Ch.8)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.4)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 27, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 160
Eden's Zero 037
Hungry Marie 028
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 034
Tomodachi Game 066


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Bishoujo Sakka to Mezasu Million Selleeeeeeeeer!! (Ch.1)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.34)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.29)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.56)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.23)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.1)
Okusan (Ch.97)
Robot Izonkei Joshi no Meiwaku na Nichijou (Ch.3)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.5)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.12)
Tejina Senpai (Ch.63)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.34)
The Small Sage Will Try Her Best In the Different World from Lv. 1!
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.908)
Yamada to Kase-san. (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 28, 2019)

Hitman 035
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 035
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 188
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Dare ga Yonda no!? ~Isekai to Game-dzukuri to Recruit Shoukan~ (Ch.1-2)
Dolkara (Ch.16)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.79)
Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku ~ Seijo Kishi-dan to Iyashi no Kamiwaza ~ (Ch.1)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.24)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.31)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.188)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.64)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.19)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.105)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.13)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.22)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.909)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2019)

Baby Steps 345
Black Clover 199
Boku no Hero Academia 222
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 143
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 036
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 189-190
One Piece 938
Shokugeki no Soma 305
The Promised Neverland 129


----------



## Baks (Mar 30, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 222


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 30, 2019)

Birdmen 048
Enen no Shouboutai 164
Golden Kamui 195
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 037


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.345)
Black Clover (Ch.199)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.222)
Dare ga Yonda no!? ~Isekai to Game-dzukuri to Recruit Shoukan~ (Ch.3)
Imori 201 (Ch.35)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.143)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.189-190)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru (Ch.34)
Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan (Ch.12)
Marry Me! (Ch.20)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.14)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.14)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.910-911)


----------



## Baks (Mar 31, 2019)

Souma 305


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 31, 2019)

ACT-AGE 059
Chainsawman 016
Higuma no Te 014
Hinomaru-Zumou 235
Jigokuraku 052
Jujutsu Kaisen 053
Kimetsu no Yaiba 062-070
Ne0;lation 015
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 028
We Can't Study 105


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2019)

*Today:*

*Kumika no Mikaku - 32 & 32.5

I Am a Child of This House - 30

Fushigi Neko no Kyuu-chan - 310,311, 312

Lore Olympus - 52

Maou-sama Retry - 12

Shin Chuuka Ichiban! - 3

Dungeon Meshi - 51 & 52





*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.3)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.105)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.39-40)
Dare ga Yonda no!? ~Isekai to Game-dzukuri to Recruit Shoukan~ (Ch.4)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.164)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.21)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou!(Ch.34)
Hana Michi Otome (Ch.13)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.5)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.5)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.5)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.7)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.35)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.912)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.5)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.51)


----------



## Baks (Apr 1, 2019)

Darwin's Game 68


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 1, 2019)

Baby Steps 346
Jagaaaaaan 068


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.59)
Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.45)
Gal Gohan (Ch.47)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.22)
Horimiya (Ch.97)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.3)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.98)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.9)
My Love Tiger (Ch.141)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.29)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.26)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.404)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.21)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.8)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.11)
Soukaku Kankei. (Ch.7)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.1-40)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.36-37)
The Story of an Onee-San Who Wants to Keep a High School Boy (Ch.74-79)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.15)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.4)


----------



## Baks (Apr 2, 2019)

Chainsawman 16


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 2, 2019)

Eden's Zero 038
Hajime no Ippo 1258
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 038
Kings' Viking 053
Nanatsu no Taizai 306


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.15)
Baby Steps (Ch.346)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.456)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.70)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.4)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.57)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.20)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.19)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.14)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.15)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni. (Ch.6)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.38)
The Promised Nerverland (Ch.41-75)
Tsugumomo (Ch.119)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.153)


----------



## Baks (Apr 3, 2019)

One Piece 938


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 3, 2019)

Hungry Marie 029
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 039
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 191-192
Kings' Viking 054
Platina End 040


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Aho Girl (Ch.122)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv. 1 Kara Isekaide Ganbarimasu! (Ch.2)
Curtain's Up, I'm off (Ch.12)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.19)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.10)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.18)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.1)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.22-23)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.52)
World's End Harem (Ch.60)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Ch.76-79)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 4, 2019)

Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 040-041


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Happy Sugar Life (Ch.40)
Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai (Ch.14)
Isekai Yururi Kikou - Raising Children While Being an Adventure (Ch.9-10)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.191-192)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.6)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.80-83)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 5, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 157
Black Clover 200
Boku no Hero Academia 223
Daiya no A - Act II 161
Dr. Stone 100
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 023
Haikyu!! 344
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 144
Radiation House 019
The Promised Neverland 130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2019)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.1)
Classmate (?) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou (Ch.19)
Crap, I'm a Teacher at a Black Gyaru School! (Ch.6)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.9-10)
Dokunie Cooking (Ch.32)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.1)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.144)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.46)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.33)
Oredake ni Kamatte Maka-senpai (Ch.1)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.405)
Platina End (Ch.40)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.84-88)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.9)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.53)
World Trigger (Ch.178)


----------



## Baks (Apr 6, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 223


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 6, 2019)

Grand Blue 052
Journey to the West 062
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 042
Onepunch-Man 106
Radiation House 020
Shokugeki no Soma 306


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.200)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.223)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.80)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.152-154)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.89)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.33)


----------



## Baks (Apr 7, 2019)

Souma 306


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 7, 2019)

ACT-AGE 060
Chainsawman 017
Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 005
Enen no Shouboutai 165
Higuma no Te 015
Hinomaru-Zumou 236
Jigokuraku 053
Jujutsu Kaisen 054
Kimetsu no Yaiba 071-079
Ne0;lation 016
New Prince of Tennis 242-250
Radiation House 021
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 029
We Can't Study 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Aho Girl (Ch.125)
Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.32)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.41)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.35)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.30)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.14)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.23)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.10)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.99)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.25)
Magical Trans! (Ch.24)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.17)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.24)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.65)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.4)
Only Sense Online (Ch.50)
Oredake ni Kamatte Maka-senpai (Ch.2)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.406)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.32)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.12-13)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.39)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 8, 2019)

Hitman 036-037
Hungry Marie 030
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 043


----------



## Baks (Apr 8, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.60)
Aho Girl (Ch.126)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.17)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.106)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.11)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.165)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.13)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.86)
Isekai Yururi Kikou - Raising Children While Being an Adventure (Ch.11)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.2)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.32)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.4)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.8)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.13)
Reincarnated as a Dragon's Egg - Let's Aim to be the Strongest (Ch.8)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.26)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.14)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.5)
Suterare Yuusha wa Kitakuchuu (Ch.4)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.121)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 9, 2019)

Arslan Senki 070
Eden's Zero 039
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 022
Full Drive 009-016
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 044
Nanatsu no Taizai 307
Shingeki no Kyojin 116
UQ Holder! 159


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.16)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.4)
Houfuku Kanojo to Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.5)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.73)
Kemono Michi (Ch.22)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.58)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.6)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.30)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.15)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.35)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.27)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.90-99)
Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta! (Ch.20)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.154)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.6)


----------



## Baks (Apr 10, 2019)

Chainsawman 17


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 10, 2019)

Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 045


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2019)

*Today:*


Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.13)
Dare ga Yonda no!? ~Isekai to Game-dzukuri to Recruit Shoukan~ (Ch.5)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.21)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.22)
Hare Kon. (Ch.157)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.451-461)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.5)
Okusan (Ch.98)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.32)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.15)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.23)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.20)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.14)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 11, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 162
Enen no Shouboutai 166-168
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.31)
Eden's Zero (Ch.36-37)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.166-168)
Grimm & Gritty (Ch.11-16)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.19)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.74)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.18)
Koharu Hiyori. (Ch.4)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.11)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.30)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.11)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.7)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.15-16)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.100-102)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.51)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2019)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru (Ch.20-23)
Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.4)
Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.14)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.12)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.81)
Grimm & Gritty (Ch.17-19)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.16)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.145)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.66-67)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.16)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.7)
UQ Holder! (Ch.159)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.149-153)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 12, 2019)

Birdmen 049
Black Clover 201
Boku no Hero Academia 224
Dr. Stone 101
Haikyu!! 345
Hungry Marie 031
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 145
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 047
One Piece 939
Route End 049
The Promised Neverland 131
Tomodachi Game 067


----------



## Baks (Apr 13, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 224


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 13, 2019)

Dungeon Meshi 053
Enen no Shouboutai 169
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 048
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 193


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2019)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru (Ch.24-26)
Aho Girl (Ch.127)
Black Clover (Ch.201)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.224)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.42)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv. 1 Kara Isekaide Ganbarimasu! (Ch.3)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.407)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.21)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.55)


----------



## Chefs Orders (Apr 13, 2019)

Reznor said:


> This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


Naruto the COLORED version!!


----------



## Baks (Apr 14, 2019)

Souma 307


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 14, 2019)

ACT-AGE 061
Chainsawman 018
Higuma no Te 016
Hinomaru-Zumou 237
Hungry Marie 032
Jigokuraku 054
Jujutsu Kaisen 055
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 049
Kimetsu no Yaiba 080-088
Ne0;lation 017
Route End 050
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 030
Shokugeki no Soma 307
We Can't Study 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2019)

*Today:*

100-man no Inochi no Ue ni Ore wa Tatte Iru (Ch.27-29)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.107)
Dare ga Yonda no!? ~Isekai to Game-dzukuri to Recruit Shoukan~ (Ch.6)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.36)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.169)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.29-30)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.193)
Kakushigoto - Secrets (Ch.10)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.100)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.408)
Shishunki Bitter Change (Ch.64) [/Complete]
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.17)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni (Ch.7)
switch (Ch.29)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.22)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata o Tatakioru (Ch.3)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.4)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.103-109)


----------



## Baks (Apr 15, 2019)

Darwin's Game 69


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.61)
Dorei Shounin shika Sentakushi ga nai desu yo? ~Harem? Nani sore oishii no?~ (Ch.7)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.24)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.6)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.10)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.409)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.18)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.8)
Switch (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 15, 2019)

Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 050
Orient 032-034


----------



## Baks (Apr 16, 2019)

Chainsawman 18


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 16, 2019)

Eden's Zero 040
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 051
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 194
Route End 051


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.17)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.52)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.13)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.462)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.3)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.3)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.59)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.7)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.2-3)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.3)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.93)
Switch (Ch.31)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.54)


----------



## Baks (Apr 17, 2019)

One Piece 939


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 17, 2019)

Again!! 113
Daiya no A - Act II 163
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 052
Route End 052
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.15)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.22)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.27)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.25)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.194)
Koishigawa-san is a Carnivore (Ch.1)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.13)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.2)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.9)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.6)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.155)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 18, 2019)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 023
Hajime no Ippo 1259
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 053
Kimetsu no Yaiba 089-097
Onepunch-Man 107
Route End 053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.38-40)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.23)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.82)
Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku ~ Seijo Kishi-dan to Iyashi no Kamiwaza ~ (Ch.2)
Iki no Kore! Shachiku-chan (Ch.12)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.13)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.11)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.44)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.410)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.106)
Shounen Shoujo 18 kin (Ch.19)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.17)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.1-2)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.6)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 19, 2019)

Black Clover 202
Boku no Hero Academia 225
Dragon Ball Super 047
Enen no Shouboutai 170
Golden Kamui 196
Haikyu!! 346
Jojolion 085
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 054
One Piece 940
Route End 054
The Promised Neverland 132


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.1-2)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.71)
Houkago no Goumon Shoujo (Ch.4)
Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku (Ch.14)
Imori 201 (Ch.36-37)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.68)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.15)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.33)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.5)
The Reincarnation Magician Of The Inferior Eyes (Ch.1)
World's End Harem (Ch.61)


----------



## Baks (Apr 20, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 225


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 20, 2019)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 024
Journey to the West 063
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 055-056
Kimetsu no Yaiba 098-106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.202)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.225)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.37)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.170)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.6)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.1)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.3)
Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai (Ch.16)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.94)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.8)
Robot Izonkei Joshi no Meiwaku na Nichijou (Ch.4)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.8)


----------



## Baks (Apr 21, 2019)

Chainsawman 19


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 21, 2019)

ACT-AGE 062
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 034
Chainsawman 019
Chi no Wadachi 047-048
Dr. Stone 102
Higuma no Te 017
Hinomaru-Zumou 238
Jujutsu Kaisen 056
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 057
Ne0;lation 018
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 031
Shokugeki no Soma 308
We Can't Study 108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2019)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.14)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.43)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.31)
Grancrest Senki (Ch.36)
Horimiya (Ch.98)
I Used to Be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.2-4)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.11)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.75)
Itai no wa Iya nanode Bougyo-Ryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Ch.7)
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.2)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.6)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.52)
switch (Ch.32)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.24-25)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.110-122)
Wanwan Monogatari ~Kanemochi no Inu n shite to wa Itta ga, Fenrir ni shiro to wa Itte nee!~ (Ch.8-10)


----------



## Baks (Apr 22, 2019)

Souma 308


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.62)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.108)
Gal Gohan (Ch.48)
Grimm & Gritty (Ch.20-21)
Grancrest Senki (Ch.37-38)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.72)
Isekai Yururi Kikou - Raising Children While Being an Adventure (Ch.12)
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.13)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.101)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.21)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.31)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.31)
Slime Life (Ch.39)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.27)
World Customize Creator (Ch.59)


----------



## Baks (Apr 23, 2019)

One Piece 940


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 23, 2019)

Eden's Zero 041
Hajime no Ippo 1260
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 058
Nanatsu no Taizai 308
Skip Beat! 269


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.18)
Boku no Kanojo wa Kirei ni Warau (Ch.1)
Btooom! (Ch.94)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.3)
Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai! (Ch.33)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.14)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.15)
Houkago Bitch Craft (Ch.1)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.4)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.11)
Kitaku Tochuu de Yome to Musume ga dekita n dakedo, Dragon datta. (Ch.6)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.4)
Magical Trans! (Ch.25)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.5)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.33)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.10)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni (Ch.17)
switch (Ch.33-34)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.15)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata o Tatakioru (Ch.4)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 24, 2019)

D-Grayman 232
Eden's Zero 042
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 059


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.21)
Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.16)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanash (Ch.80-82)
Eden's Zero (Ch.41)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.22)
Grancrest Senki (Ch.39)
Houkago Bitch Craft (Ch.2)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.19)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.36)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.19)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.156)


----------



## Baks (Apr 25, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 226


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou wa Ringoku no Outaishi ni Dekiai sareru (Ch.3)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.17)
Dolkara (Ch.17-18)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.83)
Iris Zero (Ch.42-43)
Nozomi to Kimio (Ch.38)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.18)
Switch (Ch.35-37)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.8)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 25, 2019)

Black Clover 203
Boku no Hero Academia 226
Daiya no A - Act II 164
Haikyu!! 347
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 060
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 195
Shokugeki no Soma 309
One Piece 941
The Promised Neverland 133


----------



## Baks (Apr 26, 2019)

Souma 309


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 26, 2019)

Again!! 114
Karate Shoukoushi Monogatari 061-063


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.203)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.226)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.14)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.195)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.7)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.69)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.2-3)


----------



## Baks (Apr 27, 2019)

Chainsawman 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.5)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.44)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha.(Ch.4-5)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.5-6)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.16)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.95)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.54)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata o Tatakioru (Ch.5)
The Reincarnation Magician Of The Inferior Eyes (Ch.2)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.40)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 27, 2019)

ACT-AGE 063
Chainsaw Man 020
Dr. Stone 103
Gokutei Higuma 018
Hinomaru-Zumou 239
Jujutsu Kaisen 057
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 146
Kimetsu no Yaiba 107-115
Ne0;lation 019
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 032
We Can't Study 109


----------



## Baks (Apr 28, 2019)

D.Grayman 232


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2019)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.245-246)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.12)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.109)
Btooom! (Ch.95)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.6)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.12)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.12)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.31)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.146)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.30)
Legend (Ch.31)
Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou (Ch.5)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.10)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.45)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.27)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.411-412)
Slime Life (Ch.40)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.9)
Switch (Ch.38-40)
The Hero Who Returned Remains the Strongest in the Modern World (Ch.1-2)
The New Gate (Ch.47)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.6)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.157)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 28, 2019)

Golden Kamui 197
Jagaaaaaan 069
Jigokuraku 055
Journey to the West 063.2
Kimetsu no Yaiba 116-129
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 107


----------



## Baks (Apr 29, 2019)

Berserk 358


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 29, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 171
Kimetsu no Yaiba 130-138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2019)

*Today:*

29-sai Dokushin wa Isekai de Jiyuu ni Ikita……katta (Ch.1-2)
Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.10-11)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.7)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Ch.42)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.171)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.25)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.2)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.7)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.413)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.107)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni (Ch.18)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.13)


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 29, 2019)

Started Sanctuary manga. Looking good at the start!


----------



## Baks (Apr 30, 2019)

One Piece 941


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.37)
Dolkara (Ch.19)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.463-468)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.155)
Love Dependency Disease (Ch.5)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.102)
Mobko no Koi (Ch.7)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.16)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.34)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.10)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.66)
Switch (Ch.41-44)
Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai. (Ch.26-27)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.6)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.154)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 30, 2019)

Chi no Wadachi 049


----------



## dhilonv (May 1, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba 139-142
Kings Viking 055
Platina End 041


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2019)

*Today:*

A Boy Who Has Been Reincarnated Twice Spends Peacefully as an S-Rank Adventurer (Ch.1)
Arafoo Kenja no Isekai Seikatsu Nikki (Ch.10)
Arigatights! (Ch.19)
Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.13)
Love Dependency Disease (Ch.6)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.17)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.414)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.0)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.34)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni (Ch.19)
Sekai de Ichiban Tadashii Kyuuketsuki no Kaikata (Ch.7)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.6)
World's End Harem (Ch.62)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.155-156)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.33)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.8)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.35)
Houkago Bitch Craft (Ch.3)
Imori 201 (Ch.38)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.75)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.20)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.4-5)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.96-97)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.415)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.2)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.19)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.55)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.41)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.18)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.38)
Deathly Popular Student Council Prez Wants to Cool Off (Ch.1)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.24)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.18)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.5)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.70)
Nageki no Bourei wa Intai Shitai - Saijiyaku Hanta ni Yoru Saikiyou Patei Ikusei Jutsu (Ch.1)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.6-7)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.1)
Tenshi to Akuto!! (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (May 4, 2019)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 147


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.63)
Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.8)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.14-15)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.11)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.73)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.7)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.7)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.3)
Ookumo-chan Flashback (Ch.15)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.416)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.20)
The Hero Who Returned Remains the Strongest in the Modern World (Ch.2)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.16)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Choujin Koukousei-tachi wa Isekai demo Yoyuu de Ikinuku you desu! (Ch.40)
Houkago Bitch Craft (Ch.4)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.2-3)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.147)
Maji Bura!? (Ch.1-4)
World Trigger (Ch.179)


----------



## dhilonv (May 5, 2019)

Jigokuraku 056
Kimetsu no Yaiba 143-156


----------



## dhilonv (May 6, 2019)

Again!! 115


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.22)
Btooom!(Ch.96)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.83-85)
Dungeon Seeker (Ch.31)
Gal Gohan (Ch.49)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.74)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.26)
Houkago Bitch Craft (Ch.5)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.20)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.13)
Isekai Yururi Kikou (Ch.13)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.1)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.18)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.11)
My Love Tiger (Ch.142)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.8)
Platina End (Ch.41)
Slime Life (Ch.41)
Tenseishichatta yo (Ch.23)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.56)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (May 7, 2019)

Drifters 074-076
Eden's Zero 043


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Aho Girl (Ch.128-130)
Arigatights! (Ch.20)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.23)
Class Teni de Ore dake Haburareta node, Doukyuusei Harem Tsukuru Koto ni Shita (Ch.1)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.75)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.469-474)
Hokenshitsu no otaku onee-san wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.9)
Houkago Bitch Craft (Ch.6)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.32)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.32)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.16)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.60)
Magical Trans! (Ch.26)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.1)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.9)
Onanii Shinagara Kakimashita; Sensei (Ch.7-8)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.22)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.32)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.26)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.10-11)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.62)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.28)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.157-159)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.14)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.39)
Eden's Zero (Ch.42-43)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.84)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.76-77)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.87)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.3)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.9)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.21)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (May 8, 2019)

Journey to the West 064
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 196
Nanatsu no Taizai 309


----------



## dhilonv (May 9, 2019)

Arslan Senki 037
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 025
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 012
Radiation House 022
Shingeki no Kyojin 117
UQ Holder! 160


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Dungeon Seeker (Ch.32)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.2)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.17)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.196)
Kono Sekai ga Game dato Ore dake ga Shitte Iru (Ch.15)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru (Ch.35)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.26)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.9)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.13)
Yandere vs. Yandere (Ch.1-2)


----------



## dhilonv (May 10, 2019)

Asadora! 009
Black Clover 204
Boku no Hero Academia 227
Daiya no A - Act II 165
Enen no Shouboutai 172
Haikyu!! 348
One Piece 942
Samurai 8 001
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 108
Shokugeki no Soma 310
The Promised Neverland 134
Toukyou卍Revengers 019-023


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.32)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.23)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.5)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.12)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.31)
Madougushi Dahliawa Utsumukanai ~Kyou Kara Jiyuu na Shokunin Life~ (Ch.1)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.417)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.17-18)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.10)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.56)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.29)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.35)


----------



## Baks (May 11, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 227


----------



## dhilonv (May 11, 2019)

29 to JK 017
3-gatsu no Lion 158
Baby Steps 347
Birdmen 050


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.204)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.227)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.45)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.5)
Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.46)
Fire Brigade of Flames (Ch.172)
Isekai C Mart Hanjouki (Ch.3)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.17)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.156)
I Used to Be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.5)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.18)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.8)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.4)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.22)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.1-2)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.108)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.4)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.27)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.57)


----------



## Baks (May 12, 2019)

Souma 310


----------



## dhilonv (May 12, 2019)

ACT-AGE 064
Chainsaw Man 021
Dr. Stone 104
Gokutei Higuma 019
Golden Kamui 198
Hinomaru-Zumou 240
Hitman 038
Jigokuraku 057
Jujutsu Kaisen 058
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 013
Kimetsu no Yaiba 157
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 033
We Can't Study 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2019)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.17)
3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.157-158)
Baby Steps (Ch.347)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.18)
Boryaku no Panzer (Ch.1-9)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.14)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.76)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.71)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.15)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.11)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.20)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.16)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.57)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.50-53)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2019)

Again!! 116


----------



## Baks (May 13, 2019)

Chainsawman 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.110)
Btooom! (Ch.97)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.40)
Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu (Ch.7)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.16)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.27)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.26)
Isekai Ojisan (Ch.1-4)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.76)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.13)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.5)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.1)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.2)
Ren'ai Shikou Seitokai (Ch.3)
Slime Life (Ch.42)
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Ch.5)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.123-134)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.58)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.30)


----------



## Baks (May 14, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.21)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.23)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.1-2)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.22)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.475-479)
Itai no wa Iya nanode Bougyo-Ryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Ch.8)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.12)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.9)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.18)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.98-100)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.3)
Shousetsu touko saito o riyou shite itara, kurasu no bishoujo ga dokushadatta (Ch.1-2)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.21)
Witch Order (Ch.4)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.10)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.9)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.158)


----------



## dhilonv (May 14, 2019)

Hajime no Ippo 1261
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 148
Nanatsu no Taizai 310


----------



## Baks (May 15, 2019)

Darwin's Game 70


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.64)
Classmate to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou (Ch.20)
Curtain's Up, I'm off (Ch.14)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.85)
Hametsu no Madouou to Golem no Banhi (Ch.1)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.148)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.2)
Ookumo-chan Flashback (Ch.16)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.418)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.12)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.14)
Shougakusei ga Mama demo Ii desu ka? (Ch.13)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.59)
World's End Harem (Ch.63)


----------



## dhilonv (May 15, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 166
Dungeon Meshi 054
Eden's Zero 044


----------



## Matariki (May 16, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 600


----------



## Baks (May 16, 2019)

One Piece 942


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.22)
Deathscythe Pururun (Ch.1)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.3)
Eden's Zero (Ch.44)
Houkago Bitch Craft (Ch.7)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.419)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.4-5)
Soukaku Kankei. (Ch.8)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.7)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2019)

Chi no Wadachi 050
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 197
Ningen Shikkaku 004


----------



## dhilonv (May 17, 2019)

Black Clover 205
Boku no Hero Academia 228
Dr. Stone 105
Gamblers Parade 023
Haikyu!! 349
Jojolion 086
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 014
Samurai 8 002
Shokugeki no Soma 311


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Duel! (Ch.1-2)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.24)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.197)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.1-2)
Mom, Please Don't Come Adventuring with Me! (Ch.1)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.3)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.420)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharai Hako: Maou ni nattara zutto Ore no Musou Return (Ch.1)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.12)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.11)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.22)
Tokushu Seiheki Kyoushitsu e Youkoso (Ch.1)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.52)


----------



## Baks (May 18, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 228


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.205)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.228)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.41)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.4)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.78)
Itai no wa Iya nanode Bougyo-Ryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Ch.9)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.14)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.103)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.14)
Magical Trans! (Ch.27)
Mujintou De Elf to Kyoudou Seikatsu (Ch.1)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.421)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni (Ch.8)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.60)


----------



## Baks (May 19, 2019)

Souma 311


----------



## dhilonv (May 19, 2019)

ACT-AGE 065
Again!! 117
Baby Steps 348
Chainsaw Man 022
Hinomaru-Zumou 241
Jujutsu Kaisen 059
Kimetsu no Yaiba 158
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 034
We Can't Study 111


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.111)
Btooom! (Ch.98)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.46)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.5)
Dungeon Seeker (Ch.33) *[/Complete]*
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.6)
Isekai Ojisan (Ch.5)
Isekai Tensei Soudouki (Ch.42-44)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahou Tsukai Yattemasu (Ch.8)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.5)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.422)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.35)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita. (Ch.15)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.13)
Slime Life (Ch.43)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.5)
Tokushu Seiheki Kyoushitsu e Youkoso (Ch.2)
Tonari no Kashiwagi-san (Ch.81)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.19)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.36)


----------



## Baks (May 20, 2019)

Chainsawman 22


----------



## dhilonv (May 20, 2019)

Dragon Ball Super 048
Enen no Shouboutai 173


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.348)
Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.17)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.173)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.25)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.12)
Hametsu no Madouou to Golem no Banhi (Ch.2)
I Turned into a Farm Girl After I Got Reincarnated (Ch.1)
Isekai ni Kita Mitai dakedo Ikanisureba Yoi no Darou (Ch.7)
Isekai Yururi Kikou (Ch.14)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.20)
Keizoku wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.1)
Marry Me! (Ch.21)
Mom, Please Don't Come Adventuring with Me! (Ch.2)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.4)
Only Sense Online (Ch.51-52)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.3)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.33)
Starting out as Friends With a Yankee Girl (Ch.9)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.28)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.61)
Tonari no Kashiwagi-san (Ch.82)
Trap Heroine (Ch.10)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.20)


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (May 20, 2019)

Beastars Chap 128


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.65)
Arigatights! (Ch.23)
Boku no Kanojo wa Kirei ni Warau (Ch.2)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.53)
Duel (Ch.3-16)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.13)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.479-480)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.48)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.8)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.5)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.1-50)
Reberu 1 dakedo Yuniiku Sukiru de Saikyou desu (Ch.9)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.14)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.23)
The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic (Ch.20)
Tonari no Kashiwagi-san (Ch.83)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.62)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (May 21, 2019)

Hajime no Ippo 1262
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 015
Nanatsu no Taizai 311
Skip Beat! 270


----------



## dhilonv (May 22, 2019)

Asadora! 010
Daiya no A - Act II 167
Eden's Zero 045
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 149
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 198


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassin's Pride (Ch.15-16)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.6)
Futari no Jikan (Ch.14)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.86)
Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai (Ch.15)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.15)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.15)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.149)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.27)
Legend (Ch.32)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.6)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.37)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.15-16)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.28)
The Hero Who Returned Remains the Strongest in the Modern World (Ch.3)
Tonari no Kashiwagi-san (Ch.84) *[/Complete]*
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.21)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.10)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.159)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (May 23, 2019)

Journey to the West 064.2
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 109


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.18)
Dolkara (Ch.20)
Eden's Zero (Ch.45)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.14)
I Turned into a Farm Girl After I Got Reincarnated (Ch.2)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.21)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.198)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.12)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.1-2)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.10)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.7)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou no Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.8)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.20)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.63)


----------



## dhilonv (May 24, 2019)

Black Clover 206
Boku no Hero Academia 229
Haikyu!! 350
One Piece 943
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 003
Shokugeki no Soma 312
The Promised Neverland 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Dare ga Yonda no!? ~Isekai to Game-dzukuri to Recruit Shoukan~ (Ch.7)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.7)
Gendai Majo no Shuushoku Jijou (Ch.12)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.157)
My Love Tiger (Ch.143)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.32)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.9)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.423)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.24)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.109)
The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic (Ch.21)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.31)
World Customize Creator (Ch.60)


----------



## Baks (May 25, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 229


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.206)
Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.19)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.229)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.24)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.47)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.42)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.15)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.19)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.44)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.104)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.15)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.7)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.51)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.26)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.424)
Robot Izonkei Joshi no Meiwaku na Nichijou (Ch.5)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.12)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.6)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.29)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.22)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.7)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (May 25, 2019)

Birdmen 051
Onepunch-Man 108


----------



## Baks (May 26, 2019)

Souma 312


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Btooom! (Ch.99)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.8)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.28)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.14)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.18)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.4)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.11)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.32)
Kono Yuusha ga Ore Tueee Kuse ni Shinchou Sugiru (Ch.5-7)
Mom, Please Don't Come Adventuring with Me! (Ch.3)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.13)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.8)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.52-53)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.101-102)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharai Hako: Maou ni nattara zutto Ore no Musou Return (Ch.2)
Shousetsu touko saito o riyou shite itara, kurasu no bishoujo ga dokushadatta (Ch.3)
Siscon Onee-chan to Ki ni shinai Imouto (Ch.1-7)
switch (Ch.45-46)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.54)


----------



## dhilonv (May 26, 2019)

ACT-AGE 066
Chainsaw Man 023
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 006
Dr. Stone 106
Enen no Shouboutai 174
Golden Kamui 199
Hinomaru-Zumou 242
Jigokuraku 058
Jujutsu Kaisen 60
Kimetsu no Yaiba 159
Shishunki Renaissance! Davide-kun 035
We Can't Study 112


----------



## Baks (May 27, 2019)

Chainsawman 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.19)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.112)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv. 1 Kara Isekaide Ganbarimasu! (Ch.4)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.174)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.11)
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.14)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.6)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.12)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.27)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.6)
UQ Holder! (Ch.160)
World's End Harem (Ch.64)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (May 27, 2019)

Birdmen 052


----------



## Baks (May 28, 2019)

One Piece 943


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.9)
Futari no Jikan (Ch.15-17)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.481-485)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.17)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.17)
Kanojo ni Naru Hi Another (Ch.17)
I'm The Demon Lord, But Nobody Found Out Yet, Right? (Ch.1-2)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.54)
Soul Anomaly (Ch.2-4)
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Ch.5)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.8)
Youkai no Oisha-san (Ch.1-13)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.7)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (May 29, 2019)

Blue Phobia 008
Daiya no A - Act II 168
Eden's Zero 046
Nanatsu no Taizai 312


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.20)
Curtain's Up, I'm Off (Ch.15)
Dolkara (Ch.21)
Eden's Zero (Ch.46)
Gakuto No Vector (Ch.5-12) [/Complete]
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.87)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.35)
Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu (Ch.6-8)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.12)
Koko wo Isekai to Suru! (Ch.2)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.53)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.28)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.8)
Soul Anomaly (Ch.5-7)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.9)
Yakusoku no Neverland (Ch.135)


----------



## dhilonv (May 30, 2019)

Chi no Wadachi 051
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 150
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 199
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 110
Solo Leveling 001-028


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.66)
Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.1-2)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.10)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.26)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.7)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.77)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.16)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.23)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.16)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.103)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.9)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.4)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.10)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.16)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.40)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.38)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.16)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.11)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.12)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.14)


----------



## Matariki (May 30, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 601


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (May 30, 2019)

Kingdom Ch 601
Kumo desu ga, nani ka? Ch 36.2
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen Ch 150
Domestic na Kanojo Ch 229 & 230
Vinland Saga Ch 161
Retired Heroes Ch 27
The Principle of a Philosopher by Eternal Fool "Asley" Ch 12 & 13


----------



## Baks (May 31, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 230


----------



## dhilonv (May 31, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 159
Black Clover 207
Blue Phobia 009
Boku no Hero Academia 230
Dr. Stone 107
Haikyu!! 351
One Piece 944
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 004
Shokugeki no Soma 313
Solo Leveling 029-051
The Promised Neverland 136


----------



## Matariki (May 31, 2019)

Vinland Saga Ch. 161


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.21)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.9)
Dolkara (Ch.22)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.1-3)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.15)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.8)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.150)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.199)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.56)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.10)
Retired Heroes (Ch.27)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.110)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.13)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.7)
Yamada to Kase-san. (Ch.10)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.13)


----------



## Baks (Jun 1, 2019)

Souma 313


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2019)

We Can't Study 113
Onepunch-Man 109
Solo Leveling 052-073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2019)

*Today:*

3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.159)
AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.247)
Black Clover (Ch.207)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.230)
Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.15)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.48)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.43)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.11)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.4)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.16)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.16)
Kono Sekai wa Tsuite iru (Ch.2)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.9)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.28)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.61)
Kyou mo Onnanoko wo Kouryaku shita. (Ch.8)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.10)
Shounin Yuusha wa Isekai wo Gyuujiru! - Saibai Skill de Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.1)
Slime Life (Ch.44)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.8)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.39-40)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.160)


----------



## Baks (Jun 2, 2019)

Darwin's Game 71


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2019)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.15)
Black Lily to Sayuri-chan (Ch.22-23) *[/Complete]*
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.113)
Btooom! (Ch.100)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.12)
Gal Gohan (Ch.50)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.29)
I Used to Be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.6)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.18)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.105)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.7)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.11)
Mobko no Koi (Ch.8)
My Love Tiger (Ch.144)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.5)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.11)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.104-105)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.10)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.19)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.55)
Tensei Shitara Dragon no Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee (Ch.9)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.136)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 2, 2019)

ACT-AGE 067
Chainsaw Man 024
Golden Kamui 200
Hinomaru-Zumou 243
Jigokuraku 059
Jujutsu Kaisen 061
Kimetsu no Yaiba 160


----------



## Baks (Jun 3, 2019)

Chainsawman 24


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 3, 2019)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Hajimete no Gal (Ch.79)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.6)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.16)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.17)
Ore ga Ojou-sama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" Toshite Rachirareta Ken: The DLC (Doujinshi) (Ch.1-3)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.11)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.14)
Shingeki no Kyojin (Ch.97-105)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.14)


----------



## Baks (Jun 4, 2019)

One Piece 944


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.67)
Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.3)
Arigatights! (Ch.24)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Ch.43)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.17)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.486-490)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.12)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.17)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.11)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.2)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.25)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.11)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.38)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.34)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.9)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.30)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.64)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.17)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.161)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 4, 2019)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 026
Kings' Viking 056
Nanatsu no Taizai 313
No Longer Human 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.13)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.1)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.18)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.36)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.88)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.49)
Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.26-30)
Magic Marriage (Ch.12)
Magical Trans! (Ch.28)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.73)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.57)
Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu (Ch.16)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 5, 2019)

Eden's Zero 047
Solo Leveling 074


----------



## Matariki (Jun 6, 2019)

Shuumatsu no Valkyrie Ch. 17


----------



## Baks (Jun 6, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 118


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 6, 2019)

Asadora! 011
Daiya no A - Act II 169
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.9)
Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.12)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.44)
Girl Reborn (Ch.1-13)
Eden's Zero (Ch.47)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.4)
Elf Yome to Hajimeru Isekai Ryoushu Seikatsu (Ch.25)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.18)
Legend (Ch.33)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.18)
Maou no Mama ni Narundayo! (Ch.10)
Mom, Please Don't Come Adventuring with Me! (Ch.4)
Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu (Ch.17)
Useless Princesses (Ch.13)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.41)


----------



## Baks (Jun 7, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 231


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 7, 2019)

Black Clover 208
Boku no Hero Academia 231
Haikyu!! 352
One Piece 945
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 005
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 111
Shokugeki no Soma 314
The Promised Neverland 137


----------



## Tashigi (Jun 7, 2019)

I was re-reading Days from the very beginning, but I only reached 50-ish chapter :3

Going to continue tomorrow evening~


----------



## Baks (Jun 8, 2019)

Souma 314


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 8, 2019)

Arslan Senki 038
Enen no Shouboutai 175
Grand Blue 043
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 200
Shingeki no Kyojin 118
UQ Holder! 161


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.34)
Black Clover (Ch.208)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.231)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.49)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.15)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.12)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.6-7)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.9)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.158)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.3)
Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku (Ch.15-16)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.12)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.26)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.58-59)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.425-427)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.106-107)
Reberu 1 dakedo Yuniiku Sukiru de Saikyou desu (Ch.10)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.111)
Swap Swap (Ch.46)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.10)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.137)
Tsugumomo (Ch.120)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.63)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.55)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.15)

*Yesterday:*

Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.14)
Girl Reborn (Ch.14-24)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.17)


----------



## Baks (Jun 9, 2019)

One Piece 945


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 9, 2019)

ACT-AGE 068
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 035
Chainsaw Man 025
Dr. Stone 108
Hinomaru-Zumou 244
Jujutsu Kaisen 062
Kimetsu no Yaiba 161
Toukyou卍Revengers 024-027
We Can't Study 114


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.114)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.34-35)
Dare ga Yonda no!? ~Isekai to Game-dzukuri to Recruit Shoukan~ (Ch.8)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.175)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.30)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.78)
Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu (Ch.9-10)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.5)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.200)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.106)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.8)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.12)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.60)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.12)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.19)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.428)
Seirei Gensouki (Ch.20)
Slime Life (Ch.45)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.14)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.58)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.4)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.16)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.160-161)


----------



## Baks (Jun 10, 2019)

Chainsawman 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.45)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.19)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.19)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.5)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.429)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.12)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.4)
Siscon Onee-chan to Ki ni shinai Imouto (Ch.8)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.11)
Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu (Ch.18)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.5-7)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.18)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 10, 2019)

Baby Steps 349
Golden Kamui 201
Radiation House 023


----------



## Sickick (Jun 10, 2019)

Hajime no ippo 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.68)
Arigatights! (Ch.25)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.24)
Baby Steps (Ch.349)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.86-87)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.16)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.2)
Fukushuu o koinegau saikyou yuusha wa, yami no chikara de senmetsu musou suru (Ch.4)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.491-496)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.18)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.19)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahou Tsukai Yattemasu (Ch.9)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.33)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono no Chikara o Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.1)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.430)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.11)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.39)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.19)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 11, 2019)

Drifters 077
Eden's Zero 048


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 12, 2019)

Nanatsu no Taizai 314
Solo Leveling 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Btooom! (Ch.101)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.89)
Eden's Zero (Ch.48)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.18)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.24)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.61)
Ookumo-chan Flashback (Ch.17)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.431)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.15)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.23)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.50)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.162)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.1-2)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.17)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.27)
Kakushigoto - Secrets (Ch.11)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.432)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.108)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.4)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.1)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.67)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.20)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.913)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 13, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 170
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 201


----------



## Matariki (Jun 13, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 603


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 14, 2019)

Black Clover 209
Boku no Hero Academia 232
Dr. Stone 109
Haikyu!! 353
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 151
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 006
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 112
Shokugeki no Soma 315
The Promised Neverland 138


----------



## Baks (Jun 14, 2019)

Souma 315


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.27)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.9)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.151)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.2)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.201)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo, Kore tte Joushiki janain desu ka? (Ch.1)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.433)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.112)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.13)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.15)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.22-24)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.914)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.65)


----------



## Baks (Jun 15, 2019)

Darwin's Game 72


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 15, 2019)

29 to JK 018
Dungeon Meshi 055
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.209)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.232)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.25)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.50)
Deathscythe Pururun (Ch.2)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.18)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru (Ch.36)
Maou-sama to Kekkonshitai (Ch.1)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.9)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.14)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.138)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.915)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.66)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.21)


----------



## Baks (Jun 16, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 232


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 16, 2019)

ACT-AGE 069
Chainsaw Man 026
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 007
Golden Kamui 202
Hinomaru-Zumou 245
Journey to the West 065-066
Jujutsu Kaisen 063
Kimetsu no Yaiba 162
We Can't Study 115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2019)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.18)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.115)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.19)
Gal Gohan (Ch.51)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.1)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.31)
Houkago Bitch Craft (Ch.8)
I'm The Demon Lord, But Nobody Found Out Yet, Right? (Ch.3-4)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.33)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.6)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.16)
Re:Monster (Ch.50-51)
Seifuku no Vampiress Lord (Ch.13)
Slime Life (Ch.46)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.29)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.916)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.15)


----------



## Baks (Jun 17, 2019)

Chainsawman 26


----------



## Grinningfox (Jun 17, 2019)

Magi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.19)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.5)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.8)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.2)
Magic Marriage (Ch.13)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.9)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.12)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.2)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.68)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.7)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.917)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 17, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 176


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.69)
Arigatights! (Ch.26)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.20)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.3)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.176)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.497-498)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.3)
Horimiya (Ch.99)
My Love Tiger (Ch.145)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.62)
Onanii Shinagara Kakimashita; Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.9)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.434)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.1-2)
switch (Ch.47-48)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.31)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.24)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.918)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.41)
Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai. (Ch.28)
UQ Holder! (Ch.161)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.163)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.162)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 18, 2019)

Eden's Zero 049


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 19, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 171
Hitman 039
JoJolion 087
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 202
Nanatsu no Taizai 315
Onepunch-Man 110
Radiation House 024
Solo Leveling 076


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.4)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.54)
Eden's Zero (Ch.49)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.90)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.4-5)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.2)
Mofumofu to Isekai Slow Life o Mezashimasu! (Ch.1)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.643)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.74)
My Love Tiger (Ch.146)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.39)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.35)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.919)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Dakimakura to wa Kekkon Dekinai! (Ch.4)
Dolkara (Ch.23)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.9)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.6)
Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai (Ch.16)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.20)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.202)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.107-108)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.20)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.435)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.34)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita. (Ch.16)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.3)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.17)
Shishunki Bitter Change (Ch.65) *[/Complete]*
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 20, 2019)

Dragon Ball Super 049


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 21, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 233
Hajime no Ippo 1263-1266
Haikyu!! 354
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 152
One Piece 946
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 007
The Promised Neverland 139


----------



## Baks (Jun 21, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 233


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.14)
Isekai Dungeon no Ren'ai Jijou (Ch.5-6)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.159)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.152)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.51)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.19)
Mata, Onaji Yume wo Mite ita (Ch.3)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.644-645)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.16)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.920-921)
Wanwan Monogatari ~Kanemochi no Inu n shite to wa Itta ga, Fenrir ni shiro to wa Itte nee!~ (Ch.11)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.9)


----------



## Baks (Jun 22, 2019)

One Piece 946


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 22, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 177
Kiss x Death 072-072.5
We Can't Study 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.233)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.6)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.21)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.6)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.646)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.27)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.436)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.109-110)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.9)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.139)
The Story of a Yakuza's Most Senior Boss Reborn as a Little Girl (Ch.3)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.922)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 22, 2019)

Lookism 236


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 23, 2019)

ACT-AGE 070
Chainsaw Man 027
Dr. Stone 110
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 028
Golden Kamui 203
Hinomaru-Zumou 246
Jigokuraku 060
Jujutsu Kaisen 064
Kimetsu no Yaiba 163
Skip Beat! 271
Toukyou卍Revengers 028-030


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.116)
Btooom! (Ch.102)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.51)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.22)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.177)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.7)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.32)
Inukai x Tribe (Ch.1-4)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.4)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.13)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.647)
Next Life (Ch.7-11)
Ore ga Heroine o Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!? (Ch.31)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.437-438)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.15)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni (Ch.9)
Soukaku Kankei. (Ch.9)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.923)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.67)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.56)


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 23, 2019)

UnOrdinary (ch. 12)
Trinity Wonder (ch. 4)
Devil May Cry 5 - Visions of V (ch. 5)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 23, 2019)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion: The Shinji Ikari Raising Project *- Chapters 1-5


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 24, 2019)

Nano Hazard Chapters 1-4
Kengan Ashura Chapter 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.4)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.80)
Inukai x Tribe (Ch.5-7)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.22)
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.15)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.19)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.77)
Magical Trans! (Ch.29)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.3)
Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka (Ch.17)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.439)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.25)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.28)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni (Ch.21)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.924)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.4)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 24, 2019)

Jagaaaaaan 070


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 25, 2019)

Again!! 118
Baby Steps 350
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 203
Nanatsu no Taizai 316


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 26, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 172
Eden's Zero 050
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 153
Solo Leveling 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2019)

*Today:
*
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.3)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.25)
Baby Steps (Ch.350)
Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.16)
Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai! (Ch.35)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.46)
Eden's Zero (Ch.50)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.91)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.79)
It's Not My Fault That My Friend's Not Popular (Ch.1)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.21)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.203)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.648)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.13)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.28)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.69)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.926)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.8)


*Yesterday:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.70)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.13)
Arigatights! (Ch.27)
Classmate (?) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou (Ch.21)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.4)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.23)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.1-3)
Hare Kon. (Ch.158)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.499-505)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.19)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.20)
Kakegurui (Ch.63-64)
Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi (Ch.17)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.17)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.17)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.63)
Slime Life (Ch.47)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.925)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.32)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.43)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.164)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 27, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 77
Nano Hazard Chapters 5-10


----------



## Baks (Jun 27, 2019)

Souma Le Dessert 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.4)
I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend Is Thinking! (Ch.1-2)
Isekai ni Kita Mitai dakedo Ikanisureba Yoi no Darou (Ch.8)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.4)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.153)
Kono Sekai wa Tsuite iru (Ch.3-4)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.649)
My Love Tiger (Ch.147)
Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.40)
Ore ga Heroine o Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!? (Ch.32-33)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.17)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.5)
Siscon Onee-chan to Ki ni shinai Imouto (Ch.9)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.40)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.927)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 27, 2019)

Journey to the West 067.1
Shokugeki no Soma ~Le Dessert~ 001


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 28, 2019)

Black Clover 210
Enen no Shouboutai 178
Haikyu!! 355
One Piece 947
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 008
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 113
Shokugeki no Soma - Etoile 008
The Promised Neverland 140


----------



## Baks (Jun 28, 2019)

One Piece 947


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.5)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.26)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.24)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.81)
Horimiya (Ch.100)
I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend Is Thinking! (Ch.3)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Ch.16)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.2)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.650)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.113)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.35)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.928)
World Customize Creator (Ch.61)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 28, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior Chapter 174
One Piece Chapter 947


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 29, 2019)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 029
Kings' Viking 057
We Can't Study 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2019)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.2)
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.6)
Black Clover (Ch.210)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.52)
Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai! (Ch.36)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.178)
I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend Is Thinking! (Ch.4)
I Used to Be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.7)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.13)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.12)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.651)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.21)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.16)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.17)
Sunoharasou no Kanrinin-san (Ch.13)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.56)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.140)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.929)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.53)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 29, 2019)

Nano Hazard Chapters 11-25 (Completed)


----------



## Zoroftw (Jun 30, 2019)

The last chapter of seven deadly sins, One Piece, and started reading DICE.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2019)

*Today:*


Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.7)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.117)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.28)
Gal Gohan (Ch.52)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.4)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.88-89)
Iinazuke Kyoutei (Ch.47-48)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.10)
I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend Is Thinking! (Ch.5)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.12)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.33)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.18)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.652)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.29)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.111)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.12)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.17)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.930)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.28-44)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.17)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.18)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 30, 2019)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 2-5
Lookism Chapter 237


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 30, 2019)

ACT-AGE 071
Chainsaw Man 028
Dr. Stone 111
Hinomaru-Zumou 247
Jigokuraku 061
Jujutsu Kaisen 065
Kimetsu no Yaiba 164


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 1, 2019)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 6-11 + 6.5 extra


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 2, 2019)

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 204-205
Onepunch-Man 111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2019)

*Today:
*
ACT-AGE (Ch.71)
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.9)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv. 1 Kara Isekaide Ganbarimasu! (Ch.5)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.88-90)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.5)
Fukushuu Kansuisha no Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.2)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.16)
Hatarakanai Futari  (Ch.506-509)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.21)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.52)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.109)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.1)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.654)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.54)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.13)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.40)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharai Hako: Maou ni nattara zutto Ore no Musou Return (Ch.3)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.932)
Tsugumomo (Ch.121)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.5)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.165)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.19)

*

Yesterday:*

Assassin's Pride (Ch.17)
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.8)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.23)
Inukai x Tribe (Ch.8-17)
Isekai Yururi Kikou - Raising Children While Being an Adventure (Ch.15)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.13)
Joshikousei To Ouji Chan (Ch.6)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.7)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.10)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.29)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.11)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.14)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.653)
Nageki no Bourei wa Intai Shitai - Saijiyaku Hanta ni Yoru Saikiyou Patei Ikusei Jutsu (Ch.2)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.13)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.931)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.68)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.42)
Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta! (Ch.21)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.15)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior Chapter 175
Kengan Ashura Chapters 12-16 + 15.5 extra


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 3, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 51


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 3, 2019)

Eden's Zero 051
Hitman 040
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 154
Nanatsu no Taizai 317
Solo Leveling 078


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.10)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.91-92)
Eden's Zero (Ch.51)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.10)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.92)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.10)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.41)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.44)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.204-205)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.8)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.655)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.440-441)
Shousetsu touko saito o riyou shite itara, kurasu no bishoujo ga dokushadatta (Ch.4)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.17)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.933)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.107)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 4, 2019)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 17-22
Solo Leveling Chapter 78
Tomb Raider King Chapter 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 4, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 173
Hajime no Ippo 1267
Platina End 042
Radiation House 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2019)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.248)
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.11)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.10)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.47)
Isekai Dungeon no Ren'ai Jijou (Ch.7)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.14)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.154)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.33)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.5)
Magic Marriage (Ch.14)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.656)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.442)
Platina End (Ch.42)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.24)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.20)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.32)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.934)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 5, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior Chapter 176
Kengan Ashura Chapters 23-26 + 23.5 extra
One Piece Chapter 948
Tomb Raider King Chapter 2


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 5, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 160
Baby Steps 351
Boku no Hero Academia 234
Haikyu!! 356
One Piece 948
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 009
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 114
The Promised Neverland 141
Tomb Raider King 001-002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Angelica (Ch.1)
Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.5)
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.12)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.160)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Ch.17)
Kakegurui (Ch.65-66)
Kemono Michi (Ch.23-25)
LV999 no Murabito (Ch.18)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.20)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.657)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.75)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.21)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.443)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... (Ch.18)
Retired Heroes (Ch.28)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.3-4)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharai Hako: Maou ni nattara zutto Ore no Musou Return (Ch.4)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.114)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.14)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.21)
Tenshi to Akuto!! (Ch.28)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.935)
World Trigger (Ch.180-181)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.108)


----------



## Baks (Jul 5, 2019)

Chainsawman 28


----------



## Baks (Jul 6, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 234


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 6, 2019)

Ballroom e Youkoso 047
Tomb Raider King 003


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 6, 2019)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 27-34
Tomb Raider King Chapter 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2019)

*Today:*

3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.160)
Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.35)
Baby Steps (Ch.351)
Ballroom e Youkoso (Ch.47)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.234)
Btooom! (Ch.103)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.53)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.5)
Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku (Ch.18)
Magical Trans! (Ch.30)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.8-9)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.658)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.444)
Robot Izonkei Joshi no Meiwaku na Nichijou (Ch.6)
Ryu majin hime Valalice no haiboku ~ makai saikyo no hime ga jinrui no gurume ni makeru hazu ga nai (Ch.0)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.14)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.18)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.141)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.936)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.46)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.20)


----------



## Baks (Jul 7, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 119


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 7, 2019)

ACT-AGE 072
Asadora! 012
Black Clover 211
Chainsaw Man 029
Dr. Stone 112
Enen no Shouboutai 179
Hinomaru-Zumou 248
Jigokuraku 062
Jujutsu Kaisen 066
Kimetsu no Yaiba 165
We Can't Study 118


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 7, 2019)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 35-38
Lookism Chapter 238


----------



## Baks (Jul 8, 2019)

Darwin's Game 73


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2019)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 030


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.33)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.179)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.15)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono no Chikara o Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.2)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.660)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.4)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.6)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.29)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.36)
Slime Life (Ch.48)
The New Gate (Ch.48)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.46)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.938)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.47)
Yoko-san, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.1-7)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.122)


*Yesterday:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.13)
Black Clover (Ch.211)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.118)
Houfuku Kanojo to Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.6)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.7)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.19)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.3)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.10)
Maji Bura!? (Ch.5-8)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.11)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.659)
Oshiego ni Kyouhakusareru no wa Hanzai desu ka? (Ch.5)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.112-114)
Ren'ai Shikou Seitokai (Ch.4-5)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.33)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.937)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.69)


----------



## Matariki (Jul 8, 2019)

Shuumatsu no Valkyrie Ch. 18


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 8, 2019)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 39-42 + 40.5 extra


----------



## Baks (Jul 9, 2019)

Chainsawman 29


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 9, 2019)

Asadora! 013
Chi no Wadachi 052
Eden's Zero 052
Golden Kamui 204
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 206
Nanatsu no Taizai 318
Orient 035-036
Tomb Raider King 004-005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.6)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.13)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.510-516)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.8)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.20)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.22)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.80)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.110)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.661)
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure! (Ch.28)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.4)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.17)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.30)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.18)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.939)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.48)
World's End Harem (Ch.65)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.44)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.21)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 9, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior AE:1
Tomb Raider King Chapters 4 and 5


----------



## Baks (Jul 10, 2019)

One Piece 948


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 10, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 52


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 10, 2019)

Kings' Viking 058
Tomb Raider King 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.6)
Btooom! (Ch.104)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.48)
Eden's Zero (Ch.52)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.93)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.206)
Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku (Ch.19)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.11)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.662)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.445-446)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.115-116)
The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic (Ch.22)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.940)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.64)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.45)
Yowai 5000-nen no Soushoku Dragon, Iwarenaki Jaryuu Nintei: Yada Kono Ikenie, Hito no Hanashi wo Kiite Kurenai (Ch.18)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.166)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 11, 2019)

29 to JK 018.5
Baby Steps 352
Hajime no Ippo 1268
Hitman 041
Solo Leveling 079
Tomb Raider King 007


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 11, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 79
Tomb Raider King Chapters 6 and 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.352)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.6)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.29)
Fukushuu Kansuisha no Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.3)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.5)
Hare Kon. (Ch.64)
Houfuku Kanojo to Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.7)
Joshikousei To Ouji Chan (Ch.7-8)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.34)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.663)
Swap Swap (Ch.47)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.59)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.941)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.109)


----------



## Matariki (Jul 11, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 607


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 12, 2019)

Black Clover 212
Boku no Hero Academia 235
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated 008
Haikyu!! 357
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 010
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 115
The Promised Neverland 142
Tomb Raider King 008


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 12, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior Chapter AE:2
Kengan Asura Chapters 43-47
Raid Chapters 29-40
Tomb Raider King Chapter 8


----------



## Baks (Jul 12, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 235


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2019)

Today:

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.16)
Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.47)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.42-43)
Keizoku wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.2)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.111)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.15)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.664)
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure! (Ch.29)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.447-448)
Sakura Nadeshiko (Ch.1)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.34)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.46)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.45)


----------



## Baks (Jul 13, 2019)

Chainsawman 30


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 13, 2019)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 48-52 + 48.5 extra
Tomb Raider King Chapter 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.72-73)
Black Clover (Ch.212)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.235)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.8)
I'm The Demon Lord, But Nobody Found Out Yet, Right? (Ch.5-7)
Joshikousei To Ouji Chan (Ch.9)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.12-13)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.8)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.665)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.29)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.449)
Re:Monster (Ch.52)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.115)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.19)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.8)
Suterare Yuusha wa Kitakuchuu (Ch.5)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.142)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.942-949)
Wanwan Monogatari ~Kanemochi no Inu n shite to wa Itta ga, Fenrir ni shiro to wa Itte nee!~ (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 13, 2019)

ACT-AGE 073
Chainsaw Man 030
Chi no Wadachi 053
Dr. Stone 113
Hinomaru-Zumou 249
Jujutsu Kaisen 067
Kimetsu no Yaiba 166
Ningen Shikkaku 006
Onepunch-Man 112
Promised Orchid 000
Tomb Raider King 009
Toukyou卍Revengers 031-033
Unemployed Concentration Camp 001
We Can't Study 119


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 14, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 239


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.15)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.20)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.33)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.21)
Joshikousei To Ouji Chan (Ch.10)
My Love Tiger (Ch.148)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.19)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.14)
Mofumofu to Isekai Slow Life o Mezashimasu! (Ch.2)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.666)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.117-118)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.12)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.47)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.57)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.167)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 15, 2019)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 53-57 + 57.5 extra
Raid Chapter 41


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 15, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 174
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 031
Shingeki no Kyojin 119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2019)

Today:

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.119)
Furyou Taimashi Reina (Ch.1)
Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.1-2)
I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend Is Thinking! (Ch.6)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.9)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.667)
My Love Tiger (Ch.149)
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure (Ch.30)
Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.41)
Ookumo-chan Flashback (Ch.18)
Oshiego ni Kyouhakusareru no wa Hanzai desu ka? (Ch.6)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.31)
Slime Life (Ch.49)
Tomo-chan wa Onnanoko! (Ch.951-953) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 16, 2019)

Baby Steps 353
Dungeon Meshi 056
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 023-029
Hajime no Ippo 1269
Nanatsu no Taizai 319
Tomb Raider King 010


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 16, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior Chapter AE:3
Raid Chapter 42
Tomb Raider King Chapter 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.7)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.7)
Fukushuu o koinegau saikyou yuusha wa, yami no chikara de senmetsu musou suru (Ch.5)
Gal Gohan (Ch.53)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.517-520)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.23)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.45-46)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.44)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.53)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.20)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.668)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.28)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.70)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.46)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.11)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 17, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 53
Tomb Raider King Chapter 11


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 17, 2019)

Eden's Zero 053
Golden Kamui 205
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 207
Solo Leveling 080
Tomb Raider King 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.353)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.38)
Dokyuu Hentai Exloss (Ch.7-8)
Eden's Zero (Ch.53)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.94)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.4)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.155)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.14)
Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai (Ch.17)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.669)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.5)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.7)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.450)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.41)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.19)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.70-73)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 18, 2019)

Again!! 119
Asadora! 014
Daiya no A - Act II 175
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 155


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 18, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2019)

*Today:*

E-Rank Healer (Ch.1)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.90)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.207)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.10)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.670)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.76)
My Love Tiger (Ch.150)
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure! (Ch.31)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.5)
Robot Izonkei Joshi no Meiwaku na Nichijou (Ch.7)


----------



## Baks (Jul 19, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 236


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 19, 2019)

Black Clover 213
Boku no Hero Academia 236
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 036
Dragon Ball Super 050
Haikyu!! 358
Jojolion 088
Journey to the West 67.2-68.2
One Piece 949
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 011
Tomb Raider King 012


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 19, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior Chapter AE:4
One Piece Chapter 949
Tomb Raider King Chapter 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Gal and Otaku can't understand each other (Ch.10)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.11)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.161)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.5)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.22)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.6)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.35)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.671)
Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka? (Ch.3-7)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.30)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.2)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.3)


----------



## Baks (Jul 20, 2019)

Chainsawman 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.213)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.236)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.3)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.20)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.672)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.18)
My Love Tiger (Ch.151)
One More Age (Ch.6)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.31)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.119-120)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.11)
Shounin Yuusha wa Isekai wo Gyuujiru! - Saibai Skill de Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.2)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.20)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.11)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.41)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.143)
World Customize Creator (Ch.62)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 20, 2019)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 58-64
Lookism Chapter 240

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baks (Jul 21, 2019)

One Piece 949


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 21, 2019)

ACT-AGE 074
Chainsaw Man 031
Dr. Stone 114
Enen no Shouboutai 180
Golden Kamui 206
Hinomaru-Zumou 250
Jigokuraku 063
Jujutsu Kaisen 068
Kimetsu no Yaiba 167
Skip Beat! 272
The Promised Neverland 143
Tomb Raider King 013
We Can't Study 120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.120)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.27)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.49)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.34)
Isekai Tensei Soudouki (Ch.45-46)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.23)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.20)
Maou-sama to Kekkonshitai (Ch.2)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.673)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.64)
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure! (Ch.32)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.7)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.37)
World's End Harem (Ch.66)


----------



## Iwanko (Jul 21, 2019)

Alice in borderland 63.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! Kyoukai Kaikaku Gohan de Yuuyuu Shisutaa Kurashi (Ch.4-5)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.180)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Ch.18)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.20)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahou Tsukai Yattemasu (Ch.10)
Magical Trans! (Ch.31)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.17)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.1)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.674)
My Love Tiger (Ch.152)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.5)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.20)
Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu (Ch.19)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.48)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.6)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 22, 2019)

D-Grayman 233


----------



## Sadless (Jul 22, 2019)

Iwanko said:


> Alice in borderland 63.


I will check this out since I like the name.

I've read Mieruko-chan and re-read a bit of Thomas no Shinzou


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 23, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior Chapter AE:5
Tomb Raider King Chapters 13-14

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 23, 2019)

Eden's Zero 054
Enen no Shouboutai 181
Hajime no Ippo 1270
Nanatsu no Taizai 320
Radiation House 026
Tomb Raider King 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.74)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.26)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.521-526)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.12)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.24)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.81)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.8)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.6-7)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.15)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.675)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.19)
My Love Tiger (Ch.153)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.22)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken - Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.32-36)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.121-122)
The New Gate (Ch.49)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.71)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.33)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.43)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.168)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 24, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 54


----------



## Matariki (Jul 24, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 608


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.27)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.8)
Eden's Zero (Ch.54)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.181)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.95)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.11)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.8)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.156)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.20)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.10)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.676)
My Love Tiger (Ch.154)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.18)
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure! (Ch.33)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.451)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.8)
Swap Swap (Ch.48)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.9)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.22)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.47)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2019)

Hitman 042
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 208-209
Solo Leveling 081


----------



## Baks (Jul 25, 2019)

D.Grayman 233


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 25, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 176
Orient 037-038
Shokugeki no Soma ~Le Dessert~ 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.30)
Horimiya (Ch.101)
Kakegurui (Ch.67)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.208-209)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.78)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.11)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.9)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.677)
My Love Tiger (Ch.155)
Oshiego ni Kyouhakusareru no wa Hanzai desu ka? (Ch.7)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.30)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.11)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.43)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.7)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.34)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.23)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 237
Haikyu!! 359
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 156
One Piece 950
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 012
The Promised Neverland 144


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 26, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior Chapter AE:6
One piece Chapter 950
Solo Leveling Chapter 81


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.14)
Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.10)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.36)
I Used to Be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.8)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.9)
Mom, Please Don't Come Adventuring with Me! (Ch.5)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.678)
My Love Tiger (Ch.156)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.452-453)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.21)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.1-2)
The Vengeful White Cat Lounging on the Dragon King's Lap (Ch.12)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.48)


----------



## Baks (Jul 26, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 237


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 27, 2019)

Baby Steps 354
Enen no Shouboutai 182
Onepunch-Man 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2019)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.249)
Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.6)
Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.7)
Black Clover (Ch.214)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.237)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.54)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San  (Ch.6)
Isekai Meikyuu no Saishinbu o Mezasou (Ch.1)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.82)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.34)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.12)
Mobko no Koi (Ch.9)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.679)
My Love Tiger (Ch.157)
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure! (Ch.34)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.15)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.454)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.10)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.60)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.15)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.35)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.144)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.42-43)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.58)


----------



## Bakapandaccvv (Jul 27, 2019)

Senryuu Shoujo


----------



## Baks (Jul 27, 2019)

One Piece 950


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2019)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.250-254)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.28)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.55)
Gal Gohan (Ch.54)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.35)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.10)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.6)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.21)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.680)
Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka? (Ch.8)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.36)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.16)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.30)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 28, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 241


----------



## Bakapandaccvv (Jul 28, 2019)

Yagate Kimi ni Naru


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 28, 2019)

ACT-AGE 075
Black Clover 214
Chainsaw Man 032
Chi no Wadachi 054
Dr. Stone 115
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 032
Jigokuraku 064
Jujutsu Kaisen 069
Kimetsu no Yaiba 168
Promised Orchid 001
We Can't Study 121


----------



## Matariki (Jul 28, 2019)

One Piece Ch. 950


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 29, 2019)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 030
T.R.A.P. 050-051
Unemployed Concentration Camp 001


----------



## Bakapandaccvv (Jul 29, 2019)

Senryuu Shoujo: ch 116-117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2019)

*Today:
*
Arigatights! (Ch.28)
Fukushuu o koinegau saikyou yuusha wa, yami no chikara de senmetsu musou suru (Ch.6)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.527-531)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.12)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Ch.157)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.682)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.55)
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure! (Ch.35)
Onanii Shinagara Kakimashita (Ch.10)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.42)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.25)
Swap Swap (Ch.51-52)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.25)
The Hero Who Returned Remains the Strongest in the Modern World (Ch.4)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.65)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.18)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.169)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.16)


*

Yesterday:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.75)
Baby Steps (Ch.354)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.121)
Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.17)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv. 1 Kara Isekaide Ganbarimasu! (Ch.6)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.50)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.182)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.1)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.21)
I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend Is Thinking! (Ch.7)
Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun (Ch.11)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.8)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.14-20)
Kouryakuhon o Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai (Ch.1)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.112-113)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.681)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.23)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni (Ch.10)
Swap Swap (Ch.49-50)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.50)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.8)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.44)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.123)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 30, 2019)

Eden's Zero 055
Nanatsu no Taizai 321


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 30, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 55


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 31, 2019)

Journey to the West 069
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 210


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.48)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.14)
Eden's Zero (Ch.55)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.96)
Hare Kon. (Ch.160)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.45)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.22)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.21)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.13)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.683)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.123-125)
Retired Heroes (Ch.29)
Re:Monster (Ch.53)
Starting out as Friends With a Yankee Girl (Ch.10)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.10)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.72)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.49)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 1, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 82


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 1, 2019)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 157
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 116
Solo Leveling 082


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.14)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.32)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.28)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.10)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.210)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.114)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.30)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.14)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.684)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.77)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.65)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.455-457)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.116)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.21)
Tsugumomo (Ch.122)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.7)


----------



## Baks (Aug 2, 2019)

Chainsawman 32


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 2, 2019)

Black Clover 215
Boku no Hero Academia 238
Daiya no A - Act II 177
Haikyu!! 360
One Piece 951
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 013
Tomb Raider King 015-016


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 2, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior Chapter AE:7
One Piece Chapter 951


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2019)

*Today:*

2.5 Dimensional Seduction (Ch.1)
Angelica (Ch.2)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.37-38)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.9)
Houfuku Kanojo to Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.8)
Kitaku Tochuu de Yome to Musume ga dekita n dakedo, Dragon datta. (Ch.7)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.162)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.6)
Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure! (Ch.36)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.3)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.66)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.36)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.18)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.22)
Suuji de Sukuu! Jakushou Kokka (Ch.1)


----------



## Baks (Aug 3, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 238


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.215)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.238)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.55)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.2)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.13)
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.16)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.4)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.16)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.126-127)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.458)
Robot Izonkei Joshi no Meiwaku na Nichijou (Ch.8)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.9)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.9)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.145)
The Vengeful White Cat Lounging on the Dragon King's Lap (Ch.13)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.2)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.35)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.49)
World Trigger (Ch.182-183)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 3, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 183
Golden Kamui 207
Platina End 043
Promised Orchid 002


----------



## Baks (Aug 4, 2019)

Souma Le Dessert 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 4, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 242
Regnal Trigger Chapter 2
Tomb Raider King Chapters 15-17


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 4, 2019)

ACT-AGE 076
Chainsaw Man 033
Dr. Stone 116
Jigokuraku 065
Jujutsu Kaisen 070
Kimetsu no Yaiba 169
The Promised Neverland 145
Tomb Raider King 017
We Can't Study 122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.122)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.183)
Hokenshitsu no Tsumuri-san (Ch.36)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo, Kore tte Joushiki janain desu ka? (Ch.2)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru (Ch.37)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.20)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.14)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.22)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.18)
My Love Tiger (Ch.158)
Oshiego ni Kyouhakusareru no wa Hanzai desu ka? (Ch.8)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... (Ch.7)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.13)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.15)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.10)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.36)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.51)
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Ch.7-8)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.163-164)


----------



## Baks (Aug 5, 2019)

Darwin's Game 74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.6)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.83)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.9)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.34)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.115)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.19)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.21)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.13)
Tenshi to Akuto!! (Ch.29)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 5, 2019)

Tomodachi Game 068
Unemployed Concentration Camp 002


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 5, 2019)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 65-70 + 66.5 extra


----------



## Baks (Aug 6, 2019)

Chainsawman 33


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 6, 2019)

Asadora! 015
Rengoku Deadroll 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.76)
AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.255)
Ao no Exorcist (Ch.110-113)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.9)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.8)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.532-536)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.25)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.84)
Kemono Michi (Ch.26)
Mata, Onaji Yume wo Mite ita (Ch.4)
My Love Tiger (Ch.159)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.17)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.37)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.14)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.44)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.10)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.8)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.170)


----------



## Baks (Aug 7, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 120


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 7, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.29)
Ballroom e Youkoso (Ch.48)
Boku ga Yuusha de Maou mo Boku de (Ch.1)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.97)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.158)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.12)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.459)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.38-39)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.20)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.11)
switch (Ch.49-50)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.57)
Tatoeba Last Dungeon Mae no Mura no Shounen ga Joban no Machi de Kurasu Youna Monogatari (Ch.9)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.73)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 7, 2019)

Ballroom e Youkoso 048
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 158
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 211-213
Solo Leveling 083
Tomb Raider King 018


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 8, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 161
Daiya no A - Act II 178
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 033
Journey to the West 070.1


----------



## Baks (Aug 8, 2019)

One Piece 951


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 8, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 83
Tomb Raider King Chapter 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.36)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.15)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.3)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.31)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.33)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.20)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.13)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.211-213)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.31)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.13)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.20)
Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka? (Ch.9)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.460)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.128-129)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.38)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.23)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 9, 2019)

Again!! 120
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 031
Onepunch-Man 114


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.11-12)
Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu (Ch.11)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.36)
Okusan (Ch.99)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.461-462)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.40)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.18)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.22)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.11)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.23)
World's End Harem (Ch.67)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 10, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 1
Tomb Raider King Chapter 19


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 10, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 184
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 117
Tomb Raider King 019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Catulus Syndrome (Ch.56)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.51)
Gal Gohan (Ch.55)
Gal and Otaku can't understand each other (Ch.11)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.35)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.14)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.67)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.18)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.463)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.41)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.37)
Ryu majin hime Valalice no haiboku ~ makai saikyo no hime ga jinrui no gurume ni makeru hazu ga nai (Ch.1-2)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.1-3)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.12)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.59)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.50)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 11, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 243


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 11, 2019)

29 to JK 019
Dungeon Meshi 057
Jigokuraku 066


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.3-4)
29 to JK (Ch.19)
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.3)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.23)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.117)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.37)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.3)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.47)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.480-490)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 12, 2019)

A Trail of Blood 055
Nanatsu no Taizai 322
Shingeki no Kyojin 120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2019)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.256)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.15)
Bring out the Courage, Tebura Jump (Ch.1)
Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai! (Ch.38)
Dr. Stone (Ch.1-30)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.184)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.24)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.21)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.9)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.21)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.22)
Kaien no Beru de Oyasumi (Ch.16-19)
Kono Shima ni wa Midara de Jaaku na Mono ga Sumu (Ch.41-47) *[/Complete]*
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.32)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.116)
Majitora! (Ch.32)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.15)
My Love Tiger (Ch.160)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.15)
Ookumo-chan Flashback (Ch.9)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.7)
Ren'ai Shikou Seitokai (Ch.6)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.21)
Slime Life (Ch.50)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.52)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.23)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.74)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.491)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai! (Ch.39)
Dr.Stone (Ch.31-65)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.82)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.537-539)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.22)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.26)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.21)
Koko wo Isekai to Suru! (Ch.3)
Legend (Ch.34)
Magika no Kenshi to Shoukan Maou (Ch.51)
Marry Me! (Ch.22)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono no Chikara o Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.3)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.42)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.43)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.464)
The Reincarnation Magician Of The Inferior Eyes (Ch.15)
World Customize Creator (Ch.63)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 13, 2019)

Baby Steps 355
Eden's Zero 056
Golden Kamui 208
Tomb Raider King 020


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2019)

Journey to the West 070.2
Solo Leveling 084


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.30)
Baby Steps (Ch.355)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.10)
Dr.Stone (Ch.66-90)
Eden's Zero (Ch.56)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.9)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.85)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.13)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.4)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.130-134)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.465)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.22)
Shokugeki no Soma (Ch.284-315) *[/Complete]*
Shokugeki no Soma ~Le Dessert~ (Ch.1)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.13)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.492)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 15, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 84
Tomb Raider King Chapter 20


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 15, 2019)

Hajime no Ippo 1271
Unemployed Concentration Camp 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.11)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi. (Ch.93-95)
Dr.Stone (Ch.91-116)
Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu (Ch.8)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.14)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.86)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.19)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.466)
Shukan Brick (Ch.1-8)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.74)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.14)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.4)
Tokushu Seiheki Kyoushitsu e Youkoso (Ch.3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2019)

*Today:*

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei (Ch.257-262) *[/Complete]*
Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.8)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.29)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.2)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.91)
Kitaku Tochuu de Yome to Musume ga dekita n dakedo, Dragon datta. (Ch.8)
Kouryakuhon o Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai (Ch.2)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.3)
My Love Tiger (Ch.161)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.18)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.467)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen datta Ken (Ch.23)
Shukan Brick (Ch.9-10)
The New Gate (Ch.50)
The Reincarnation Magician Of The Inferior Eyes (Ch.16)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.24)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.48)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 16, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 2
One Piece Chapter 952
Tomb Raider King Chapter 21


----------



## Baks (Aug 17, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 239


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 17, 2019)

Haikyu!! 361
Hitman 043
Kimetsu no Yaiba 170
The Promised Neverland 146
Tomb Raider King 021


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2019)

*Today:*

2.5 Dimensional Seduction (Ch.2)
Argate online (Ch.18-19)
Black Clover (Ch.216)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.239)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.15)
Legend (Ch.35)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.2)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.19-20)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.135-137)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.468)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.12)
Shounin Yuusha wa Isekai wo Gyuujiru! - Saibai Skill de Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.3)
Shukan Brick (Ch.11-12)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.15)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 17, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 244


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 18, 2019)

ACT-AGE 077
Black Clover 216
Boku no Hero Academia 239
Chainsaw Man 034
Dr. Stone 117
Jojolion 089
Jujutsu Kaisen 071
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 018
One Piece 952
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 014
We Can't Study 123


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Catulus Syndrome (Ch.57)
Dr. Stone (Ch.117)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.21)
Itai no wa Iya nanode Bougyo-Ryoku ni Kyokufuri Shitai to Omoimasu (Ch.10-12)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.159)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.19)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.1)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.1-3)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.138-141)
Seinaru Ken wo Nuitara Onna no Ko ni Natte Shimatta Yuusha no Manga (Ch.1-5)
Shukan Brick (Ch.13-14)
Slime Life (Ch.51)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.14)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.53)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.146)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.110)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.493)


----------



## Baks (Aug 18, 2019)

Chainsawman 34


----------



## Baks (Aug 19, 2019)

One Piece 952


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2019)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.3)
ACT-AGE (Ch.77)
Assassin's Pride (Ch.18)
Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.13-14)
Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.1-4)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.52)
Ecstas Online (Ch.17)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.83)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai De Jiyuu Sugiru Majutsu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.1-2)
Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai (Ch.17)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.18)
Madougushi Dahliawa Utsumukanai ~Kyou Kara Jiyuu na Shokunin Life~ (Ch.2-3)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.78-79)
My Love Tiger (Ch.162)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.19)
Robot Izonkei Joshi no Meiwaku na Nichijou (Ch.9)
Shukan Brick (Ch.15-16)
Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu (Ch.20)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.16)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.9-10)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.165-166)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2019)

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 214


----------



## Matariki (Aug 19, 2019)

Shuumatsu no Valkyrie Ch. 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Argate online (Ch.20)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.123)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.98)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.27)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.22)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.87)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.15)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.21-22)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.214)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.25)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.21)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.469)
Rororro! (Ch.1)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.21)
Shukan Brick (Ch.17-18)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.50)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.12)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.171)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 20, 2019)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 037
Dragon Ball Super 051


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 21, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 57


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 21, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 179
Journey to the West 071
Solo Leveling 085
Unemployed Concentration Camp 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Argate online (Ch.21)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.37)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.11)
Hare Kon. (Ch.161)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.35)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.33)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.470)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.45)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.8-11)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.75)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.19)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 22, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 85

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 22, 2019)

City 040-066
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 009
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 159
Nanatsu no Taizai 323
Onepunch-Man 115
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 118
Tomb Raider King 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.15)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.39)
Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.16)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.53)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.34)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.10)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.6)
My Love Tiger (Ch.163)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.31-32)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.22)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.471)
Shukan Brick (Ch.19-20)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.39)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.23)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.26)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.17)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.44)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 23, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 162
Black Clover 217
Boku no Hero Academia 240
Haikyu!! 362
Kimetsu no Yaiba 171
One Piece 953
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 015
The Promised Neverland 147


----------



## Baks (Aug 23, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 240


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2019)

*Today:*

E-Rank Healer (Ch.4)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.10)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.32)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.15)
I Used to Be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.9)
Maou to ore no hangyakuki (Ch.1)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.3)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.80)
My Love Tiger (Ch.164)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.68)
Only Sense Online (Ch.53)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.472)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.118)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.13)
Shokugeki no Soma ~Le Dessert~ (Ch.2)
Shukan Brick (Ch.21-22)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.9)
The Reincarnation Magician Of The Inferior Eyes (Ch.17)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.12-13)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.494)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 23, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 3
One Piece Chapter 953


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 24, 2019)

Barakamon 128-134
Enen no Shouboutai 185


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.217)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.240)
Dr. Stone (Ch.118)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.36)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.10)
Mofumofu to Isekai Slow Life o Mezashimasu! (Ch.3)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.29)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.24)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.473-475)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.43)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.4)
Shukan Brick (Ch.23-24)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.46)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.60)


----------



## Baks (Aug 24, 2019)

Chainsawman 35


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 24, 2019)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion: The Shinji Ikari Raising Project *- Chapters 6-14


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 25, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 245
Tomb Raider King Chapter 22


----------



## Baks (Aug 25, 2019)

Berserk 359


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 25, 2019)

ACT-AGE 078
Chainsaw Man 035
Dr. Stone 118
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 032
Golden Kamui 209
Hajime no Ippo 1272
Jigokuraku 067
Jujutsu Kaisen 072
We Can't Study 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Catulus Syndrome (Ch.58)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.17)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.34)
Horimiya (Ch.102)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.13-14)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.11)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.23)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.163)
Kagami No Mukou No Saihate Toshokan: Kou No Yuusha To Itsuwari No Maou (Ch.1-3)
Keizoku wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.3)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.37)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.24)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.2)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.10)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou no Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.9)
Shukan Brick (Ch.25-27)
Slime Life (Ch.52)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.54)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.147)
World's End Harem (Ch.68)
Yoko-san, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.8)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.495)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.78)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.27)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.124)
Boku no Kanojo wa Kirei ni Warau (Ch.3-4)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv. 1 Kara Isekaide Ganbarimasu! (Ch.7)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.185)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.37)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.23)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.23)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.1-3)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.1)
Kitsune no Yomeiri (Ch.31-33)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.7)
Magic Marriage (Ch.15)
Okusan (Ch.100)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.23-24)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.22)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.18)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.14-15)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.496)


----------



## Baks (Aug 26, 2019)

One Piece 953


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 27, 2019)

Hitman 044
Nanatsu no Taizai 324
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.12)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.39)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.540-542)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.10)
I'm The Demon Lord, But Nobody Found Out Yet, Right? (Ch.8-9)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.29)
Isekai Saikyou no Seikishi wa Joujakusugite Kyou mo Net Enjoushiteru ~FF Gai Kara Shitsureishimasu~ (Ch.1)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.23)
Killing Bite (Ch.1-40)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.117)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.56)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.476)
Shukan Brick (Ch.28-29)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.24)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.18)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.66)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.172)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 28, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 58


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 28, 2019)

Eden's Zero 057-058
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 215


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.54)
Eden's Zero (Ch.57-58)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.99)
Hare Kon. (Ch.162)
Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu (Ch.12)
Killing Bites (Ch.41-53)
Nidome no Yuusha (Ch.9)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.5)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.20)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.477)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.44)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.119)
Shukan Brick (Ch.30-31)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.5)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.19)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.23)


----------



## Matariki (Aug 28, 2019)

Shuumatsu no Valkyrie Ch. 20


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 29, 2019)

Tomb Raider King Chapter 23

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 29, 2019)

Orient 039-040
Shokugeki no Soma ~Le Dessert~ 003
Tomb Raider King 023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Chuuko demo Koi ga Shitai! (Ch.40)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.14)
Killing Bites (Ch.54-55)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.215)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru (Ch.38)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.118)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.478)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.11)
Shukan Brick (Ch.32-33)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.25)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.31-32)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.76)
Yasei no Last Boss ga Arawareta! (Ch.22)


----------



## Matariki (Aug 29, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 612.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 30, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 4
One Piece Chapter 954


----------



## Baks (Aug 30, 2019)

Souma Le Dessert 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2019)

*Today:*

I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend Is Thinking! (Ch.8)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.88)
Isekai Saikyou no Seikishi wa Joujakusugite Kyou mo Net Enjoushiteru ~FF Gai Kara Shitsureishimasu~ (Ch.2)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.7)
Killing Bites (Ch.56-64)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.479)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.1-2)
Soul Anomaly (Ch.8)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.20)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 30, 2019)

Again!! 121
Boku no Hero Academia 241
Daiya no A - Act II 180
Kiss x Death 073
One Piece 954
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 016
The Promised Neverland 148


----------



## Baks (Aug 31, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 241


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 31, 2019)

Asadora! 016
Golden Kamui 210
Haikyu!! 363


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Arigatights! (Ch.31)
Black Clover (Ch.218)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.241)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.3)
Dr. Stone (Ch.119)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.10)
Isekai Cheat Magician (Ch.19)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.21)
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.4)
Maji Bura!? (Ch.9-11)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.25)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.34)
Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka (Ch.18)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.480)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.8)
Re:Monster (Ch.54)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.3)
The Wrong Way to use Healing Magic (Ch.23)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.148)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharai Hako: Maou ni nattara zutto Ore no Musou Return (Ch.5)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.52)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.497)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 1, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 246


----------



## Baks (Sep 1, 2019)

Chainsawman 36


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 1, 2019)

ACT-AGE 079
Black Clover 218
Chainsaw Man 036
Dr. Stone 119
Jigokuraku 068
Jujutsu Kaisen 073
Kimetsu no Yaiba 172
We Can't Study 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.40-41)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.2)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.20)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.22)
Robot Izonkei Joshi no Meiwaku na Nichijou (Ch.10)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.4)
Slime Life (Ch.53)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.55)


----------



## Baks (Sep 2, 2019)

One Piece 954


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 2, 2019)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2019)

*Today:*

3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.161-162)
ACT-AGE (Ch.79)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.28)
I'm The Demon Lord, But Nobody Found Out Yet, Right? (Ch.10-14)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.2)
Magical Trans! (Ch.33)
Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka? (Ch.10-11)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.4)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.10)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.21)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.36)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.44-45)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 3, 2019)

Eden's Zero 059
Enen no Shouboutai 186
Jagaaaaaan 071
Nanatsu no Taizai 325
Platina End 044
Promised Orchid 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.125)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.13)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.5)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.28)
Isekai Meikyuu no Saishinbu o Mezasou (Ch.2)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.19)
Mirai no Fu Fu Desu Kedo? (Ch.8-10)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.142-146)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.5)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.14)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.173)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 4, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Dolkara (Ch.24)
Eden's Zero (Ch.59)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.186)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.100)
Iki no Kore! Shachiku-chan (Ch.13)
Kakegurui (Ch.68)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.119)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.46)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.51)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.17)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.6)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.20)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.77)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.111)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 4, 2019)

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 216
No Longer Human 007
Unemployed Concentration Camp 005


----------



## Baks (Sep 5, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 121


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 5, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 181
Journey to the West 072-073
Promised Orchid 004
Skip Beat! 273


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.9)
Combatants Will Be Dispatched! (Ch.16)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi. (Ch.96-99)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.33)
Hare Kon. (Ch.163)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.14)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.160)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.9)
Kaien no Beru de Oyasumi (Ch.20)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.216)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.7)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.7)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.33)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.147-148)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.22)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.26)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.40)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.27)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.21)
World Trigger (Ch.183-185)


----------



## Matariki (Sep 5, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 613


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 6, 2019)

Black Clover 219
Boku no Hero Academia 242
Dr. Stone 120
Enen no Shouboutai 187
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 160
Onepunch-Man 116
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 017
The Promised Neverland 149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Ouji wa Koi ga Dekinai (Ch.5)
Classmate (?) to Meikyuu no Futekisetsu na Kouryakuhou (Ch.22)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.18)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.164)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.3)
Platina End (Ch.43-44)
Ren'ai Shikou Seitokai (Ch.7)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni... (Ch.11)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.53)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.9)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 6, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 5
Raid Chapter 43


----------



## Baks (Sep 6, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 242


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2019)

*Today:*

3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.163)
Ao no Exorcist (Ch.114)
Black Clover (Ch.219)
Boku no Hero Academia (CCh.242)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.20)
Dr. Stone (Ch.120)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.8)
Kouryakuhon o Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai (Ch.3-4)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.26)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.16)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.81-82)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.35)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.44)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.149)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 7, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 163
Haikyu!! 364
Jujutsu Kaisen 074
Kimetsu no Yaiba 173
We Can't Study 126


----------



## Baks (Sep 7, 2019)

Chainsawman 37


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Ballroom e Youkoso (Ch.49)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.126)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.187)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.14)
Kemono Michi (Ch.27)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.15)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.15)
My Love Tiger (Ch.165)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.1-2)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.23)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.1)
Slime Life (Ch.54)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.56)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.61-62)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.19)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.47)
The Vengeful White Cat Lounging on the Dragon King's Lap (Ch.14)
World's End Harem (Ch.69)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.24)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 8, 2019)

ACT-AGE 080
Baby Steps 356
Ballroom e Youkoso 049
Chainsaw Man 037
Golden Kamui 211
Hajime no Ippo 1273
Jigokuraku 069
Radiation House 027
T.R.A.P. 052


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 8, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 247


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 9, 2019)

UQ Holder! 162-164


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.7)
Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.37)
Baby Steps (Ch.356)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.11)
Mirai no Fu Fu Desu Kedo? (Ch.11)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.1-3)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.3)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.58)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata o Tatakioru (Ch.6)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.498)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 10, 2019)

Eden's Zero 060
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 217
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.80)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.22)
Hatarakanai Futari  (Ch.543-549)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.24)
I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend Is Thinking! (Ch.9)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.24)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.24-25)
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.17)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.15)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.8)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.4)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.481)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.45)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.19)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.12)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.11)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.54-55)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.174)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 11, 2019)

Kings' Viking 059
Shingeki no Kyojin 121
Solo Leveling 086
Unemployed Concentration Camp 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Dekisokonai to Yobareta Moto Eiyuu wa, Jikka Kara Tsuihousa Retanode Suki Katte ni Ikiru Koto ni Shita (Ch.1)
Eden's Zero (Ch.60)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.101)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.217)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.21)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.4)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.7)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.482)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni  (Ch.22)
Shousetsu touko saito o riyou shite itara, kurasu no bishoujo ga dokushadatta (Ch.5)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.78)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 60


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 12, 2019)

Black Clover 220
Boku no Hero Academia 243
Daiya no A - Act II 182
Dr. Stone 121
Haikyu!! 365
Jujutsu Kaisen 075
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 161
One Piece 955
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 018
The Promised Neverland 150


----------



## Yamato (Sep 12, 2019)

One Piece 955


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.12)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.84)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.89)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.161)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.79)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.483)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.149-150)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.4)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.11)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.5)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.12)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.48)
The Brave Jet Black Wizard: I Got Betrayed by My Comrades so I United with the Ultimate Monster (Ch.1-2)
The New Gate (Ch.51)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 12, 2019)

One Piece Chapter 955


----------



## Baks (Sep 13, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 243


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2019)

ACT-AGE 081
Chainsaw Man 038
Enen no Shouboutai 188
Hajime no Ippo 1274
We Can't Study 127


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.29)
Black Clover (Ch.220)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.243)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.56)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.1-2)
Dr. Stone (Ch.121)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.16)
Miageru to Kimi wa (Ch.26)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.1-2)
Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka? (Ch.12)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.484)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.11)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.18)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.26)
Suuji de Sukuu! Jakushou Kokka (Ch.2)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.150)
Tondemo Skill de Isekai Hourou Meshi (Ch.25)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.11-13)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 13, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 6
Raid Chapter 44 and 45
Solo Leveling Chapter 86


----------



## Baks (Sep 14, 2019)

Chainsawman 38


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2019)

Blue Phobia 010
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 034
Golden Kamui 212
Kimetsu no Yaiba 174
Tomb Raider King 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.127)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.7)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.46)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.45)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.4)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.34)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.27)
Mahou? Sonna Koto yori Kinniku da! (Ch.16)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.6)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.151-152)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.15)
That Inferior Knight, Actually Level 999 (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Baks (Sep 15, 2019)

Darwin's Game 75


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2019)

Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 010
Jigokuraku 070
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.81)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.30)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.59)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.188)
Gal Gohan (Ch.56)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.85)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.8)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.62)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.21)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.69)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.47)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.121)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.57)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.54)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.49)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.175)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.499)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 16, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 248
Raid Chapter 46
Tomb Raider King Chapter 24


----------



## Baks (Sep 16, 2019)

One Piece 955


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 16, 2019)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 020
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 218


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.8)
Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.34)
Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.5)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.20)
Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.17)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.15)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.25)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.20)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.218)
Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai (Ch.11)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono no Chikara o Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.4)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.25)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.41)
Slime Life (Ch.55)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.7)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.10)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.22)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.10)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.16)


----------



## Matariki (Sep 16, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 614


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 17, 2019)

Raid Chapter 47


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 17, 2019)

Hajime no Ippo 1275
Talentless Nana 019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2019)

*Today:*

100-nin no Eiyuu o Sodateta Saikyou Yogensha wa (Ch.1-3)
Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo (Ch.7)
Butsuri-san de Musou shitetara Motemote ni Narimashita (Ch.31) *[/Complete]*
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.14-15)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.17)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.550-552)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.29)
Isekai Death Game ni Tensou sarete tsurai (Ch.18) *[/Complete]*
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.12)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.26)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Danjon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.16)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.33)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.32-33)
The Hero Who Returned Remains the Strongest in the Modern World (Ch.5)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.17-20)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.45)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 18, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 61
Tomb Raider King Chapter 25


----------



## Ren. (Sep 18, 2019)

The gamer last 3 chapters .


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 18, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 183
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 033
Jojolion 090
Nanatsu no Taizai 326
Tomb Raider King 025
Unemployed Concentration Camp 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2019)

*Today:*

A Boy Who Has Been Reincarnated Twice Spends Peacefully as an S-Rank Adventurer (Ch.2)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.102)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai De Jiyuu Sugiru Majutsu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.3)
Kaien no Beru de Oyasumi (Ch.21)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.162)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.36)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.485-486)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.23)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.79)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.61)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 19, 2019)

Black Clover 221
Haikyu!! 366
Jujutsu Kaisen 076
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 162
Kimetsu no Yaiba 175
One Piece 956
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 019
The Promised Neverland 151


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Fukushuu o koinegau saikyou yuusha wa, yami no chikara de senmetsu musou suru (Ch.7)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.22)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.3)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.3)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.34)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.26)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.487)
Retired Heroes (Ch.30)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 19, 2019)

One Piece Chapter 956
Raid Chapter 48


----------



## Baks (Sep 20, 2019)

Chainsawman 39


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2019)

Boruto 038
Dragon Ball Super 052
We Can't Study 128


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Assassin's Pride (Ch.19)
Black Clover (Ch.221)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.3)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.34)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.25)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.8)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.90)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.47)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.19)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.488)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.49)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.151)
The Story of a Yakuza Boss Reborn as a Little Girl (Ch.9)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 20, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 7
Kengan Ashura Chapters 71-80 + 74.5 extra


----------



## Baks (Sep 21, 2019)

One Piece 956


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 21, 2019)

ACT-AGE 082
Chainsaw Man 039
Chi no Wadachi 056-057
Dr. Stone 122
Golden Kamui 213
Onepunch-Man 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.82)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.16-17)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.128)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.38)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.55)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.18)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.26)
Kagami No Mukou No Saihate Toshokan: Kou No Yuusha To Itsuwari No Maou (Ch.4)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.27)
Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, arui wa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Ch.26)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.5)
Kouryakuhon o Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai (Ch.5)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru (Ch.39)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.28)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.4-5)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.153)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.16)
Shounin Yuusha wa Isekai wo Gyuujiru! - Saibai Skill de Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.4)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.27)
Tonari no Baka to Tsudzuku Uso (Ch.1-5)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.56)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 21, 2019)

Blue Phobia 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2019)

*Today:*

E-Rank Healer (Ch.6)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.19)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.12)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.91)
Jibun no Kimochi wo Oshikorosetenai Maid-san (Ch.1-3)
Kono Sekai ga Game dato Ore dake ga Shitte Iru (Ch.16)
Mirai no Fu Fu Desu Kedo? (Ch.12)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.83-84)
Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka? (Ch.13)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... (Ch.20-21)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.12)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.34)
Slime Life (Ch.56)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.8)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.58)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.17)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.176)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 22, 2019)

Talentless Nana 020-040


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 22, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 249


----------



## Action Hero (Sep 23, 2019)

GTO reread chapter 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.15)
Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.49)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.86-87)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.46)
Isekai Yururi Kikou - Raising Children While Being an Adventure (Ch.16)
Konna Elf ni You wa Nai! (Ch.1)
Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.31)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.2-6)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.6)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.4)
Switch (Ch.51-59)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.1-3)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.12)
That Inferior Knight, Actually Level 999 (Ch.7)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.112)


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## dhilonv (Sep 23, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 189
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 219-220


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer (Ch.19)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.16)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.553-554)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.11)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.25)
Inukai x Tribe (Ch.18)
Jibun no Kimochi wo Oshikorosetenai Maid-san (Ch.4)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.26)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.163)
Kimi no Tame ni, Onee-chan ga Minna Koroshite Ageru: Project Dia Horizon (Ch.1)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.219-220)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.31-33)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.489)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.46)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.22)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 24, 2019)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 034
Eden's Zero 061-062
Hitman 045
Nanatsu no Taizai 327


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 25, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 184
Skip Beat! 274
Tomb Raider King 026
Unemployed Concentration Camp 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.61-62)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.189)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.103)
Kabe ni Mary.com (Ch.10)
Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, arui wa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Ch.7)
Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai (Ch.12)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.21)
Okusan (Ch.101)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.490)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.11)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.24)
Sekai no Owari no Encore (Ch.34)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.24)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.80)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.25)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.167-169)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 25, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 62
Tomb Raider King Chapter 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2019)

*Today:*

100-nin no Eiyuu o Sodateta Saikyou Yogensha wa (Ch.4)
Breakin' Girls! (Ch.1)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.20)
Gal and Otaku can't understand each other (Ch.13)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.40)
Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, arui wa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Ch.8-13)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.54)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.35)
My Love Tiger (Ch.166)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.491)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.12-13)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.62)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 26, 2019)

Orient 041
Uchuu Kyoudai 333-344


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 27, 2019)

Black Clover 222
Boku no Hero Academia 244
Haikyu!! 367
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 163
One Piece 957


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 27, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 8
One Piece Chapter 957
Regnal Trigger Chapter 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.16)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.30)
Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun (Ch.12)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.85)
Oniisan no Hikkoshi no Kataduke ga Susumanai (Ch.9)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.27)
Oshi no Idol ga Tonari no Heya ni Hikkoshite Kita (Ch.1)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.492)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.154)
Ren'ai Shikou Seitokai (Ch.8)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.17)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.28)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.75)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.25)


----------



## Baks (Sep 28, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 244


----------



## Djomla (Sep 28, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba 54.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2019)

*Today:*


Black Clover (Ch.222)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.244)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.60)
Dr. Stone (Ch.122-123)
Gal Gohan (Ch.57)
I Used to Be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.10)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.5)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.6)
Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai (Ch.18)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.22)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.4)
Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka? (Ch.14)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.17)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.5)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.16)
Oshi no Idol ga Tonari no Heya ni Hikkoshite Kita (Ch.2)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.155-156)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.493)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.45)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.5)
Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu (Ch.21)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.37)
Yoko-san, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.9)


----------



## Baks (Sep 29, 2019)

Chainsawman 40


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 29, 2019)

ACT-AGE 083
Chainsaw Man 040
Dr. Stone 123
Enen no Shouboutai 190
Jigokuraku 071
Jujutsu Kaisen 077
Kimetsu no Yaiba 176
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 020
The Promised Neverland 152
We Can't Study 129


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.129)
Breakin' Girls! (Ch.2)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.21)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.3)
Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai (Ch.13)
Maji Tora! (Ch.34)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.23)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.31-32)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.494)
Re:Monster (Ch.55)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.6)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharai Hako: Maou ni nattara zutto Ore no Musou Return (Ch.6)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.38)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.25)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.59)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.152)


----------



## Baks (Sep 30, 2019)

One Piece 957


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.21)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.190)
Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu (Ch.9)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.22)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.165)
I, who possessed a trash skill ?Thermal Operator?, became unrivaled. (Ch.1-2)
Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, arui wa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Ch.14-17)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.8)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.11)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.29)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.7)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.24)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.18)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 30, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 250


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 1, 2019)

Golden Kamui 214


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2019)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.17)
ACT-AGE (Ch.83)
Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.6)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.4)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.27)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.104)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.555-557)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.30)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.24)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.28)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo, Kore tte Joushiki janain desu ka? (Ch.3)
Maougakuin no Futekigousha (Ch.12)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.6)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.8)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.5)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.157-158)
Shousetsu touko saito o riyou shite itara, kurasu no bishoujo ga dokushadatta (Ch.6)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.21)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.55-56)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.177)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 2, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 63


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 2, 2019)

Eden's Zero 063
Daiya no A - Act II 185
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 221-222
Solo Leveling 087
Unemployed Concentration Camp 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2019)

*Today:*


Eden's Zero (Ch.63)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.35)
I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend Is Thinking! (Ch.10)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.10)
Kaien no Beru de Oyasumi (Ch.22)
Keizoku wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.4)
Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai (Ch.14)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.36)
Jibun no Kimochi wo Oshikorosetenai Maid-san (Ch.5)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.12)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.38)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.27)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.81)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Kirei ni Warau (Ch.5)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.17)
Hitotsu Yane no Shita no (Ch.1-3)
Horimiya (Ch.103)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.221-222)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.86)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.6)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.35)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.2)
Shokugeki no Soma ~Le Dessert~ (Ch.3)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.10)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.13)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.500)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2019)

Hinomaru Sumo Epilogue
Nanatsu no Taizai 327.5
Platina End 045


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 3, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 87


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 4, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 164
Black Clover 223
Boku no Hero Academia 245
Dr. Stone 124
Haikyu!! 368
Journey to the West 074-075
One Piece 958
The Promised Neverland 153


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2019)

*Today:*

3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.164)
Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.10)
Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.16)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.23-24)
Hitotsu Yane no Shita no (Ch.4-5)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.92)
Kabe ni Mary.com (Ch.11)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.5)
Konna Elf ni You wa Nai! (Ch.2)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.37)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.159-160)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.27)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.15)
Tsugumomo (Ch.123)
World's End Harem (Ch.70)


----------



## Baks (Oct 5, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 245


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 5, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba 177
Onepunch-Man 118
Tomb Raider King 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.223)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.245)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.13)
Dr. Stone (Ch.124)
Hitotsu Yane no Shita no (Ch.6-8)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.93)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.7)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.7)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.17)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.11)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.11)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.153)
Uchi no Musume no Tame Naraba, Ore wa Moshikashitara Mao mo Taoseru Kamo Shirenai. (Ch.29)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.57)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.25)


----------



## Baks (Oct 6, 2019)

Chainsawman 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2019)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.18)
Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan!: Chouka Hogo na Saikyou Dragon ni Sodaterareta Musuko, Hahaoya Douhan de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.6)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.61)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.56)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.4-5)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.16)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.7-8)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.18)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni (Ch.12)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.60)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.63)
World Customize Creator (Ch.64)
World Trigger (Ch.187)


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2019)

Berserk


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 6, 2019)

ACT-AGE 084
Chainsaw Man 041
Golden Kamui 215
Jigokuraku 072
Jujutsu Kaisen 078
Ousamatachi no Viking 060
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 021
We Can't Study 130


----------



## Baks (Oct 7, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 122


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 7, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 191
Hajime no Ippo 1276-1277


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Ao no Exorcist (Ch.115)
Assassin's Pride (Ch.20)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.130)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.15)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.11)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.29)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.9)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.8)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.3-4)
Slime Life (Ch.57)


----------



## Baks (Oct 8, 2019)

One Piece 958


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 8, 2019)

Nanatsu no Taizai 328


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.84)
Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.38)
Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.30)
Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.11)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.558-562)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.1-3)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.30)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.21)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.28)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.6)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.18)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.3)
Slime Life (Ch.58)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.178)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2019)

Chi no Wadachi 058
Daiya no A - Act II 186
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 035
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 122
Solo Leveling 088
Unemployed Concentration Camp 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2019)

*Today:*

2.5 Dimensional Seduction (Ch.3)
Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.9)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.100-101)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.105)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.9-10)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.164)
Kemono Michi (Ch.23-)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.7)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.3-7)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.29)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.82)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.38)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 9, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 64


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 10, 2019)

Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 011
Drifters 078
Enen no Shouboutai 192


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.191)
Hare Kon. (Ch.164)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.15)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.8)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.52)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.495)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.9)
Otome no Harawata Hoshi no Iro (Ch.1)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.12)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.122)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.26)


----------



## Baks (Oct 11, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 246


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 11, 2019)

ACT-AGE 085
Black Clover 224
Boku no Hero Academia 246
Chainsaw Man 042
Dr. Stone 125
Haikyu!! 369
Jujutsu Kaisen 079
Kimetsu no Yaiba 178
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 022
Shingeki no Kyojin 122
The Promised Neverland 154
We Can't Study 131


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.19)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.22)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.8)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.9)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.9)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.496)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.11)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.50)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.224)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.246)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.16)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.62)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.102)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.57)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.6)
Dr. Stone (Ch.125)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.192)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.35)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.12)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.8)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.80)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.8)
Ookumo-chan Flashback (Ch.20)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.6)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.70)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.39)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.154)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.63)


----------



## Baks (Oct 12, 2019)

Darwin's Game 76


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 13, 2019)

Dungeon Meshi 058


----------



## Baks (Oct 13, 2019)

Chainsawman 42


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapters 9-10
Lookism Chapters 251-252
Solo Leveling Chapter 88
Tomb Raider King Chapter 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.85)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.131)
Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.7)
Breakin' Girls! (Ch.3)
Gal Gohan (Ch.58)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.13)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.13)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.1)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.30)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.23)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.8)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.22)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.9)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.18)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.3)
Slime Life (Ch.59)
Tadashii Kodomono Tsukurikata! (Ch.61)
The New Gate (Ch.52)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.179)


----------



## IdioticGamer (Oct 14, 2019)

Up to date on Act Age, Demon Slayer, One Piece, MHA, Dr Stone, BC, Chainsawman,  SDS, and finisehd the highschool spinoff of SDS,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 14, 2019)

Jigokuraku 073
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 164
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 223
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu 123


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.14)
Kawaiikereba Hentai demo Suki ni Natte Kuremasu ka? (Ch.23)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.223)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.11)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.161-162)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.4)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.123)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.30)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.25)
That Inferior Knight, Actually Level 999 (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2019)

Asadora! 017
Baby Steps 357
Journey to the West 075.2-76.2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.22)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.7)
Hatarakanai Futari  (Ch.563-566)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.31)
Iris Zero (Ch.44)
Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai (Ch.15)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.165)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.48)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.31)
Magical Trans! (Ch.35)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.10)
Okusan (Ch.102)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.13)
While Killing Slimes for 300 Years, I Became the MAX Level Unknowingly (Ch.18)


----------



## IdioticGamer (Oct 15, 2019)

Alongside catching up with those other manga I said before, read My Wife is a Demon Queen


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 16, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 65


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2019)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.4)
Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.35)
Baby Steps (Ch.357)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.25-27)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.106)
Hare Kon. (Ch.165)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.94)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.18)
Osananajimi ni najimitai (Ch.21)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.497)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.163-164)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.83)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.46-47)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.58)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 16, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 187
Solo Leveling 089
Unemployed Concentration Camp 011


----------



## Matariki (Oct 17, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 618.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 89


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.16)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.92)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.16)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.4)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.15)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.11-13)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.498)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.10)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.7)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.19)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.6)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.25)
Yoko-san, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2019)

Onepunch-Man 119
Radiation House 028


----------



## Kopspijkers (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm doing a re-read of Kamisama Kiss.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 18, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 11
One Piece Chapters 958-959


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2019)

Black Clover 225
Boku no Hero Academia 247
Dr. Stone 126
One Piece 959


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.36)
Inukai x Tribe (Ch.19)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.47)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.47)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.16)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.87)
My Love Tiger (Ch.167)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.38)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.36)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.7)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.499) 
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.165-166)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.26)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 193
Jojolion 091
Jujutsu Kaisen 080
Kimetsu no Yaiba 179
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 023
The Promised Neverland 155


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.18)
Black Clover (Ch.225)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.247)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.7)
Dr. Stone (Ch.126)
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! (Ch.166)
JK Goddess and Yuruyuru TS Life! (Ch.1)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.9)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.500)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.8)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.155)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.50)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2019)

ACT-AGE 086
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 039
Chainsaw Man 043
Dragon Ball Super 053
Golden Kamui 216
Tomb Raider King 028
We Can't Study 132


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2019)

*Today:*


Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.132)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.63)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.57)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.17)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.22)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.48)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.9)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.23)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.14)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.19)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.501)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.12)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.27-28)
Slime Life (Ch.60)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.62)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.46)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.124)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.26)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 20, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 253


----------



## Matariki (Oct 21, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 619.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.103)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku. (Ch.18)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.193)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.88-89)
Horimiya (Ch.104)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.26)
Inukai x Tribe (Ch.20-21)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.95)
Isekai Meikyuu no Saishinbu o Mezasou (Ch.3)
Kaijuu-iro no Shima (Ch.1-5)
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.18)
Kimi to Boku no Saigo no Senjou, arui wa Sekai ga Hajimaru Seisen (Ch.18)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.36)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.32)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.15)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.20)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.42-43)
Slime Life (Ch.61)


----------



## NodaSkywalker (Oct 21, 2019)

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2019)

Baby Steps 358
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 224


----------



## NodaSkywalker (Oct 21, 2019)

One Piece


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 22, 2019)

Hajime no Ippo 1278
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to 166
Nanatsu no Taizai 329
Saotome-Senshu, Hitakakusu 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.86)
Baby Steps (Ch.358)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.39)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.28-35)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.31)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.224)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.9)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.39)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.5)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.13)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.51)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.67)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.180)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2019)

Eden's Zero 064
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 035
Unemployed Concentration Camp 012


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Fukushuu o koinegau saikyou yuusha wa, yami no chikara de senmetsu musou suru (Ch.8)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.13)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.107)
Hare Kon. (Ch.166)
I, who possessed a trash skill ?Thermal Operator?, became unrivaled. (Ch.3-6)
Maou to ore no hangyakuki (Ch.2)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.13)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.47)
Saotome Girl, Hitakakusu (Ch.124)
Shousetsu touko saito o riyou shite itara, kurasu no bishoujo ga dokushadatta (Ch.7)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.59)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.26)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.84)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.59)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 23, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 66
Tomb Raider King Chapter 28


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2019)

Chi no Wadachi 059-060
Daiya no A - Act II 188
Solo Leveling 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Breakin' Girls! (Ch.4)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.37)
Eden's Zero (Ch.64)
Kuromori-san wa Smartphone ga Tsukaenai (Ch.16)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.502)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.167-168)
Platinum End (Ch.45)
Ponko Tsundere na Osananajimi (Ch.4)
Ponkotsu ga Tensei Shitara Zongai Saikyou (Ch.6)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita. (Ch.17)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.52)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.33)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 12
One Piece Chapter 960
Solo Leveling Chapter 90


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2019)

Black Clover 226
Boku no Hero Academia 248
D-Grayman 234
Dr. Stone 127
Dr. Stone reboot: Byakuya 001
Haikyu!! 370
One Piece 960
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.50)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.12)
Isekai Shihai no Skill Taker: Zero kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.48)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.12)
The Hero Who Returned Remains the Strongest in the Modern World (Ch.6)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.2)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.88)
Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka? (Ch.15-16)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.20)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.503)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.40)


----------



## Baks (Oct 26, 2019)

One Piece 959


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2019)

Blue Phobia 012-013
Jujutsu Kaisen 081
Orient 042
We Can't Study 133


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.226)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.248)
Dr. Stone (Ch.127)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.10)
Kuro no Shoukanshi (Ch.36)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.33)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.7)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.504)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.169-170)
World's End Harem (Ch.71)


----------



## Baks (Oct 27, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 247


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 27, 2019)

ACT-AGE 087
Asadora! 018
Chainsaw Man 044
Jigokuraku 074
Kimetsu no Yaiba 180
Tomodachi Game 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.133)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.58)
Futaba-san Chi no Kyoudai (Ch.36-41)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.20)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.28)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.41)
I Used to Be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.11)
I Am A Demon King. I Got Remarried to A Mother of A Brave Woman, So She Became My Daughter-In-Law. (Ch.17-18)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.5)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.14)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.27)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.9)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni suru Yatsu wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.22)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.24)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.30)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.16-17)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.5-6)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.0)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.505)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.14)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.7)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.5-6)
Slime Life (Ch.62)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.63)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.12)
Seirei Gensouki (Ch.23)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.44-45)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.76)
Succubus ni Tensei shita node Milk wo Shiborimasu (Ch.22)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.60)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.39)
Vigilante: Boku no Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.64)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 27, 2019)

Hero's Chapter 2
Lookism Chapter 254


----------



## Baks (Oct 28, 2019)

Chainsawman 43


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2019)

3-gatsu no Lion 165-166
Kiss x Death 074
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 225


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.23)
Breakin' Girls! (Ch.5)
Gal Gohan (Ch.59)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.4)
Jibun no Kimochi wo Oshikorosetenai Maid-san (Ch.6)
Nettaigyo wa Yuki ni Kogareru (Ch.24)
Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.19-20)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.31)
Suuji de Sukuu! Jakushou Kokka (Ch.3)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.1)


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm reading Bungou Stray Dogs currently, getting to the season 1 fight (they are heading in that direction)
I've watched the 3 seasons and Dead Apple, and I've cosplayed Ranpo at a con (my newest cosplay), I also have plans for at least Francis (to cosplay), and maybe even Dazai, Kunikida, etc, but I wanted to read the manga to see differences and push past season 3's contents. (I also play mayoi)

It's a lovely series tbh.


----------



## Baks (Oct 29, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 248


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 29, 2019)

Golden Kamui 217
Hajime no Ippo 1279


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2019)

*Today:*

3 Gatsu no Lion (Ch.165-166)
ACT-AGE (Ch.87)
Hatarakanai Futari (Ch.567-575)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.32)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.15)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.32)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.225)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou o Kiwameru (Ch.40)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.10)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.18)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.29)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.32)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.20)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.26)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.64)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.53)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.181)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.170-171)


----------



## Matariki (Oct 29, 2019)

One Piece Ch. 960

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 29, 2019)

I was Reading this manga about a guy that got sucked into a game world and then gets max level and completes it. After having done so he gets send by to the real world only to find out that he still has all of his game world stats. He can fly, has great strength and sees bullets in slowmo.
I forgot the name of the manga though, which is driving me nuts. I thought I bookmarked it, but I didnt.

Anyone know the name of this manga so I can continue reading?

Never mind found it The Hero Who Returned Remains the Strongest in the Modern World


----------



## Baks (Oct 30, 2019)

Chainsawman 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.108)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.36)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.23)
Kaien no Beru de Oyasumi (Ch.23)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.33)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.506)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.6)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.21)
Slow Life Frontier (Ch.13)
Tenshi to Akuto!! (Ch.30)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.85)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 30, 2019)

Journey to the West 077
Solo Leveling 091


----------



## Matariki (Oct 30, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 620


----------



## Baks (Oct 31, 2019)

D.Grayman 234


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2019)

Dr. Stone 128
Dr. Stone Reboot: Byakuya 002
Haikyu!! 371
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 167
Nanatsu no Taizai 330
One Piece 961
The Promised Neverland 156


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2019)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.58)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.38)
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.5)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.89)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou no Slow Life (Ch.24)
Nozomi to Kimio (Ch.39-40) 
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.21)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.507)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.171-172)
The Story of a Yakuza Boss Reborn as a Little Girl (Ch.10)


----------



## Matariki (Oct 31, 2019)

One Piece Ch. 961

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baks (Nov 1, 2019)

One Piece 960


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.8)
Black Clover (Ch.227)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.5)
Dr. Stone (Ch.128)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.49)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai (Ch.55)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.13)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.10)
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.6)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.3)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!  (Ch.17)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.508)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.4)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.15)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.54)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata o Tatakioru (Ch.7-9)
Tenseisaki ga Shoujo Manga no Shirobuta Reijou datta (Ch.5)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.156)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 1, 2019)

ACT-AGE 088
Black Clover 227
Chainsaw Man 045
Daiya no A - Act II 189
Enen no Shouboutai 194-195
Jujutsu Kaisen 082
Kimetsu no Yaiba 181
Onepunch-Man 120
Platina End 046
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 025
We Can't Study 134


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 1, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 67
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 13
Hero's Chapter 3
One Piece Chapter 961
Solo Leveling Chapter 91


----------



## Baks (Nov 2, 2019)

Chainsawman 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.134)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.64)
Fukushuu Kansuisha no Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.5)
Isekai Meikyuu no Saishinbu o Mezasou (Ch.4)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.6)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.11)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.9)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.19)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.13-14)


----------



## Baks (Nov 3, 2019)

One Piece 961


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 3, 2019)

Jigokuraku 075
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 226
Toukyou卍Revengers 034-042


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.88)
Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.18)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.194-195)
Horimiya (Ch.105)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.33)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.11)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.173)
Rikei ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita. (Ch.18)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.7)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.17)
Slime Life (Ch.63)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.64)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.182)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Ao no Exorcist (Ch.116)
Chio-chan no Tsuugakuro (Ch.44)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.8)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.12)
Isekai Yururi Kikou (Ch.17)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. (Ch.226)
LV999 no Murabito (Ch.19-20)
Maou na Ano Ko to Murabito A (Ch.34)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.17)
Platina End (Ch.46)
Slime Life (Ch.64)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.16)
That Inferior Knight, Actually Level 999 (Ch.4)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.2)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.61)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 4, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 255


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Butsuri-teki ni Koritsu Shiteiru Ore no Koukou Seikatsu (Ch.1)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.16)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.6)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.31)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.96)
I Turned into a Farm Girl After I Got Reincarnated (Ch.3)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.28)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.20)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Ch.25)
World Customize Creator (Ch.65)
Youkai Shoujo (Ch.125)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 5, 2019)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 036-038
Kings' Viking 061
Nanatsu no Taizai 331


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 6, 2019)

Golden Kamui 218
Solo Leveling 092
Unemployed Concentration Camp 013


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Breakin' Girls! (Ch.6)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.11-12)
LV999 no Murabito (Ch.21)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.38)
Mom, Please Don't Come Adventuring with Me! (Ch.7)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.20)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.53)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.509)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.11-12)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.26)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.19)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.55-56)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.5)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.86)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.3)
Tsugumomo (Ch.124)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 7, 2019)

Hajime no Ippo 1280
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 168


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 7, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 68
Solo Leveling Chapter 92


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.8)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.39)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.109)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai De Jiyuu Sugiru Majutsu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.4)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.37)
Kouryakuhon o Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.510)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.33)
The Story of a Yakuza Boss Reborn as a Little Girl (Ch.11)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2019)

Black Clover 228
Boku no Hero Academia 249
Dr. Stone 129
Dr. Stone Reboot: Byakuya 003
Haikyu!! 372
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 026
The Promised Neverland 157


----------



## Baks (Nov 8, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 249


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.7)
Hare Kon. (Ch.167)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Ch.50)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.81)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.10)
NEET dakedo Hello Work ni Ittara Isekai ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.19)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.22)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.1-3)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.511)
Tensei Shite Inaka de slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.27)
Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon (Ch.21)
Yoko-san, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 8, 2019)

Go-toubun no Hanayome Ch.102-109


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 8, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 14


----------



## Baks (Nov 9, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 123


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 9, 2019)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 036
Golden Kamui 219


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.16)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.90)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.512)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.14-16)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 228-249


----------



## Baks (Nov 10, 2019)

Darwin's Game 77


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2019)

ACT-AGE 089
Chainsaw Man 046
Jigokuraku 076
Jujutsu Kaisen 083
Kimetsu no Yaiba 182
We Can't Study 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Gal Gohan (Ch.60)
Kono Sekai wa Tsuite iru (Ch.5)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Ch.26)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.8)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.20)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.46)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni… (Ch.13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2019)

Magi Ch. 315-369 (Complete)


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 10, 2019)

Monster (chap ?-42)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 256


----------



## Baks (Nov 11, 2019)

Chainsawman 46


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 196
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 227


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Dorei Shonin Shika Sentakushi Ga Naidesu Yo? Harem? Nani Sore Oishi No? (Ch.8)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.27)
Jijou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru. (Ch.13)
Kagami no Mukou no Saihate Toshokan (Ch.5)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.4)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.8)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku, Gemuzuki no Tomodachi to Iroiro suru Hanashi (Ch.1-16)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.12)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins in the Different World for My Old Age (Ch.39)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.1-13)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.3)
Yonaka no Reiji ni Harem o!! (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 12, 2019)

Hajime no Ippo 1281


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.196)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.12)
Mana-senpai's Request (Ch.1)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.12)
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta (Ch.22)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.48)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.17)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.7)
Slime Life (Ch.65)
Switch (Ch.60-64)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.1-5)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.34)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 69


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 13, 2019)

Again!! 122
Daiya no A - Act II 190
Nanatsu no Taizai 332
Solo Leveling 093
Unemployed Concentration Camp 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.11)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.14)
Kaien no Beru de Oyasumi (Ch.24)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.110)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon - Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.27)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.513)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.13-14)
Potion Tanomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.29)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.17)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharai Hako (Ch.7)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.16)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.6-7)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 14, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 93


----------



## Matariki (Nov 14, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 621


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Kenja No Deshi Wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.37)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi (Ch.18)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon (Ch.28)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.514)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.19)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.14-19)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.114)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 123


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 15
One Piece Chapter 962


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2019)

Black Clover 229
Boku no Hero Academia 250
Dr. Stone 130
Dungeon Meshi 059
Haikyu!! 373
Hitman 046
One Piece 962
The Promised Neverland 158


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Dorei Shonin Shika Sentakushi Ga Naidesu Yo? Harem? Nani Sore Oishi No? (Ch.9)
Edens Zero (Ch.69)
Fairy Tail 100 Years Quest (Ch.40)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.13-14)
Maou ni Natta-Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai-Musume to Hono-bono suru (Ch.18)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.91)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.515)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.20)
Saikyou Shoku <Ryukishi> Kara Shokyu Shoku <Hakobiya> Ni Nattano Ni, Naze Ka Yushatachi Kara Tayoraretemasu (Ch.1)
The New Gate (Ch.53)
Watari-kun no ×× ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.48)


----------



## Matariki (Nov 15, 2019)

My Hero Academia Ch. 250


----------



## Baks (Nov 16, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 250


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 16, 2019)

Onepunch-Man 121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2019)

*Today:*

Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.12)
Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.13)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.9)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Ch.51)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.13)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.516)


----------



## Baks (Nov 17, 2019)

Chainsawman 47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.69)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Ch.38-39)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.39)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.23)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.21-22)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.22)
Saikyou no Kurokishi?, Sentou Maid? ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 17, 2019)

ACT-AGE 090
Chainsaw Man 047
Dr. Stone Reboot: Byakuya 004
Golden Kamui 220
Jujutsu Kaisen 084
Kimetsu no Yaiba 183
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 027
We Can't Study 136


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 17, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 257


----------



## Baks (Nov 18, 2019)

One Piece 962


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 197
Jojolion 092
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 228
Tomodachi Game 070


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Breakin' Girls! (Ch.7)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.18)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.13)
Mofumofu to Isekai Slow Life wo Mezashimasu! (Ch.5)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku, Gemuzuki no Tomodachi to Iroiro suru Hanashi (Ch.23)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko (Ch.14)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Ch.13)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2019)

Baby Steps 359
Grand Blue 054-055
Hajime no Ippo 1282
Nanatsu no Taizai 333
Radiation House 029
UQ Holder! 165-166


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2019)

*Today:*

Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.197)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.7)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.15)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku, Gemuzuki no Tomodachi to Iroiro suru Hanashi (Ch.24)
Tights de Iyashite Kureru Yome (Ch.1-3)
Yuru Yuri (Ch.129)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2019)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.19)
Boukensha License o Hakudatsu Sareta Ossan Dakedo, Manamusume ga Dekita no de Nonbiri Jinsei (Ch.1-14)
Amachin wa Jishou (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.517)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.1-4)
Slime Life (Ch.66)
Tights de Iyashite Kureru Yome (Ch.4)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 20, 2019)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 040
Daiya no A - Act II 191
Dragon Ball Super 054
Solo Leveling 094


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 20, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapters 70 and 71
Solo Leveling Chapter 94


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Dorei Shonin Shika Sentakushi Ga Naidesu Yo? Harem? Nani Sore Oishi No? (Ch.10)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.10)
Go-Toubun no Hanayome (Ch.111)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyo No Slow Life (Ch.25)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.518)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.25)
Seirei Gensouki  (Ch.24)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Dochu (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 21, 2019)

Ningen Shikkaku 008
Silver Spoon 128
Unemployed Concentration Camp 015


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 16
One Piece Chapter 963


----------



## Matariki (Nov 22, 2019)

One Piece Ch. 963


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 22, 2019)

Black Clover 230
Boku no Hero Academia 251
Haikyu!! 374
One Piece 963
Skip Beat! 276
The Promised Neverland 159


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.8)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.41)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.13)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to (Ch.166-168)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.519)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku, Gemuzuki no Tomodachi to Iroiro suru Hanashi (Ch.27)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.62)


----------



## Baks (Nov 23, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 251


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.228-230)
Dr.Stone (Ch.129-130)
Evil Dragon Reincarnation (Ch.23)
Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.32)
My Hero Academia (Ch.249-251)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.9) 
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.520)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.23)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.28)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.157-159)
Tights de Iyashite Kureru Yome (Ch.5)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.12)


----------



## Catamount (Nov 23, 2019)

Started *Out*. Murderous intentions, strive for some company and not being able to pass by any animal met. Well, I can relate.


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 23, 2019)

Solo leveling chapter 2

Decent art so far.


----------



## Baks (Nov 24, 2019)

Chainsawman 48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Amachin Is a Self Proclaimed (Ch.9)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.19)
Boukensha License o Hakudatsu Sareta Ossan Dakedo, Manamusume ga Dekita no de Nonbiri Jinsei (Ch.14)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.104-105)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.13)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta (Ch.16)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.521)
Pen Love (Ch.1-5)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.5)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou (Ch.10)
Saikyou no Kurokishi?, Sentou Maid? ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.10)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.47)


----------



## Matariki (Nov 24, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 623


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 258
Tomb Raider King Chapter 29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.10)
Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.13)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.19)
Edens Zero (Ch.70-71)
Gal Gohan (Ch.61)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.28)
Madougushi Dahliya wa Utsumukanai ~Kyou Kara Jiyuu na Shokunin Life~ (Ch.4-5)
Nande Ikiteru ka Wakaranai Hito -- Izumi Sumi 25-sai (Ch.1-2)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.10)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.24)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.522)
Saikyou no Madoshi. Hisa ni Ya wo Ukete Shimatta no de Inaka no Eihei ni Naru (Ch.12)
Slime Life (Ch.67)
Souzai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.16)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 25, 2019)

Go-toubun no Hanayome Ch. 110-111


----------



## Baks (Nov 25, 2019)

One Piece 963


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu (Ch.18)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo, Kore tte Joushiki janain desu ka? (Ch.1-4)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.14)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.92)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama, Ryomin Zeronin Sutaato no Henkyou Ryoushu-sama (Ch.8)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level MAX ni Natteshimatta (Ch.19)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.68)
Yui Kamio Lets Loose (Ch.36) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Matariki (Nov 26, 2019)

My Hero Academia Ch. 251


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Breakin' Girls! (Ch.8)
Curtain's Up, I'm Off (Ch.25)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.49)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta, Gebetanku Lupa Kacamatanya (Ch.23-27)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 250-251

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matariki (Nov 27, 2019)

One-Punch Man Ch. 118


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 95
Tomb Raider King Chapter 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.42)
Homeless Tensei (Ch.5)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.24)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.14)
Mofumofu to Isekai (Ch.6)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.12)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku, Gemuzuki no Tomodachi to Iroiro suru Hanashi (Ch.28-32)
The Quintessential Quintuplets (Ch.112)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.63)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 28, 2019)

ACT-AGE 091
Again!! 123
Birdmen 053
Chainsaw Man 048
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 012
Daiya no A - Act II 192
Dr. Stone Reboot: Byakuya 005
Golden Kamui 221
Jigokuraku 077
Jujutsu Kaisen 085
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 169-170
Kimetsu no Yaiba 184
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 229
Nanatsu no Taizai 334
Orient 043
Radiation House 030
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 028
Solo Leveling 095
Tomb Raider King 029-030
Unemployed Concentration Camp 016
We Can't Study 137


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 17
One Piece Chapter 964


----------



## Baks (Nov 29, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 252


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Chihoukishi Hans no Junan (Ch.51)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cute (Ch.11)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.10)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2019)

Black Clover 231
Boku no Hero Academia 252
Dr. Stone 131
Dr. Stone Reboot: Byakuya 006
Haikyu!! 375
One Piece 964


----------



## Matariki (Nov 29, 2019)

One Piece Ch. 964


----------



## Shazam (Nov 29, 2019)

Finished all volumes of Tri Gun for the 5th time this week


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 252

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baks (Nov 30, 2019)

Darwin's Game 78


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 198
Jujutsu Kaisen 086
Onepunch-Man 122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.231)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.252)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.106-107)
Dr. Stone (Ch.131)
Edens Zero (Ch.72)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekake-chuu (Ch.29)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai (Ch.6)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to (Ch.169-170)
KAIKO SARETA ANKOKU HEISHI (30-DAI) NO SLOW NA SECOND LIFE (Ch.1-2)
Kouryakuhon o Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai (Ch.7)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.47)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.12)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.14)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 30, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 259


----------



## Baks (Dec 1, 2019)

Chainsawman 49


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 1, 2019)

ACT-AGE 092
Chainsaw Man 049
Jigokuraku 078
Kimetsu no Yaiba 185
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 029
We Can't Study 138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2019)

*Today:*

Breakin' Girls! (Ch.9)
Catulus Syndrome (Ch.65)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.6)
Enen no shôbôtai (Ch.198)
Fabiniku, Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.1)
I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend is Thinking (Ch.12)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.29)
Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.33)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.15)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.1-17)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.11)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.1-2)
Slime Life (Ch.68-70)
Suki na Ko ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.28-29)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.63)
Yakuza no oooyabun ga YOJO ni umarekawatta hanashi (Ch.12)


----------



## Baks (Dec 2, 2019)

One Piece 964


----------



## Matariki (Dec 2, 2019)

One-Punch Man Ch. 119


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

Baki Dou chapter 40...
This Baki creative team is really something else. Testosterone overdrive


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2019)

*Today:*

Amachin Is a Self Proclaimed (Ch.10)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Ch.138)
Dorei Shounin Shika Sentakushi Ga Nai  (Ch.11)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.21)
I, the Demon Lord, got married to the female hero's mother making her my stepdaughter. (Ch.19)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.8)
Keizoku wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.5)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.15)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.18)
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.7)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.10)
Onii-chan is Done For (Ch.34)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.1)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.34)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.10)


----------



## Matariki (Dec 3, 2019)

One-Punch Man Ch. 120


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2019)

Platina End 047


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 73


----------



## Matariki (Dec 4, 2019)

Kingdom Ch. 624


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2019)

*Today:*

Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku (Ch.1-5)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.14)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.20)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.17)
Shounin Yuusha wa Isekai wo Gyuujiru!: Saibai Skill de Nandemo Fuyashichaimasu (Ch.5)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.23)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta, Gebetanku Lupa Kacamatanya (Ch.31-32)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku (Ch.15-16)
The Quintessential Quintuplets (Ch.113)

*Yesterday:*

Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master, Arafo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.14)
Breakin' Girls! (Ch.10)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.7)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.19)
Majo ha mioji kara (Ch.1-4)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.15)
Nishino ~ gakunai kasuto saikai ni shite ino sekai saikyo no shonen (Ch.1-5)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja, 400-nen-go no sekai o maken de muso (Ch.1-2)
Shousetsu touko saito o riyou shite (Ch.8)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.22)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta, Gebetanku Lupa Kacamatanya (Ch.30)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.65)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 4, 2019)

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 230
Solo Leveling 096
Unemployed Concentration Camp 017


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 96


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 5, 2019)

Chi no Wadachi 062
Daiya no A - Act II 193
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 171


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2019)

*Today:*

Asahina Wakaba to ?? na Kareshi (Ch.1)
Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu (Ch.13)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo, Kore tte Joushiki janain desu ka? (Ch.5)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.21)
Mom, Please Don't Come Adventuring with Me! ~The Boy Who Was Raised by the Ultimate Overprotective Dragon (Ch.8)
Ore ga... Yuri!? (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.523)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi, Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku ~ (Ch.21)
S-Rank Monster no Behemoth Dakedo, Neko to Machigawarete Erufu Musume no Kishi (Pet) Toshite Kurashitemasu (Ch.15)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta, Gebetanku Lupa Kacamatanya (Ch.33)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku (Ch.17)
Yoko-san, Sugari Yoru (Ch.12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2019)

Gotooubun no Hanayome Ch. 113


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 5, 2019)

Tang Yin in Another Realm - Chapter 53

Don't click as it's slightly NSFW (A Picture of Tang Yin with his abs)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2019)

Ballroom e Youkoso 050
Black Clover 232
Boku no Hero Academia 253
Dr. Stone 132
Dr. Stone Reboot: Byakuya 007
Haikyu!! 376
Jujutsu Kaisen 087
The Promised Neverland 160


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 18


----------



## Baks (Dec 6, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 253


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2019)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.15)
Edens Zero (Ch.73)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.43)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai (Ch.7)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to (Ch.171)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.4)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.25)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.524)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku (Ch.18)


----------



## Catamount (Dec 6, 2019)

Caught up with *One Day*, too long to wait for each new chapter now


----------



## Matariki (Dec 6, 2019)

One-Punch Man Ch. 121


----------



## Baks (Dec 7, 2019)

Shingeki no Kyojin 124


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 199


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2019)

*Today:*

Ballroom e Youkoso (Ch.50)
Black Clover (Ch.232)
Dr. Stone (Ch.132)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.14)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.22-23)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.13)
My Hero Academia (Ch.253)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.10)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.525)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.15)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru, Shi ni Modori (Ch.5)
Shunkan Gradation (Ch.24)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.33-36)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta, Gebetanku Lupa Kacamatanya (Ch.34-36)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.160)
World Customize Creator (Ch.66)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 260


----------



## Matariki (Dec 8, 2019)

Shuumatsu no Valkyrie Ch. 24

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baks (Dec 8, 2019)

Chainsawman 50


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 8, 2019)

ACT-AGE 093
Chainsaw Man 050
Golden Kamui 222
Jigokuraku 079
Kimetsu no Yaiba 186
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 030
We Can't Study 139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2019)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cute (Ch.12)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.199)
Fabiniku, Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.2)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.16)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.11)
Koisuru Michiru Ojou-sama (Ch.1-12)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.16)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.24)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa (Ch.5)
Fabiniku, Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.12)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru (Ch.3)
Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta (Ch.1)
Tensei Shitara Dragon no Tamago Datta (Ch.10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Ch.139)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.23)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.29)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.15)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.16)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.5)
NEET dakedo Hello Work ni Ittara Isekai (Ch.20)
Saikyou no Madoshi. Hisa ni Ya wo Ukete Shimatta no de Inaka no Eihei ni Naru (Ch.12)
SCOOP MUSOU (Ch.1-4)
Siscon Ani to Brocon Imouto ga Shoujiki ni Nattara (Ch.48) *[/Complete]*
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.14)


----------



## Matariki (Dec 9, 2019)

My Hero Academia Ch. 253

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2019)

Journey to the West 078-079
Shingeki no Kyojin 124
Tomb Raider King 031


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2019)

Jagaaaaaan 072-073
Nanatsu no Taizai 335


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2019)

*Today:*

Fabiniku, Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.4)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.16)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.17)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.25)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.1)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.25-26)
Majo ha mioji kara (Ch.4-5)
OsaMake, Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.1)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.6-7)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.28)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.4)
Yozakura-san Chi no Daisakusen, Mission of Yozakura Family (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 11, 2019)

Asadora! 019
Enen no Shouboutai 200
Jagaaaaaan 074-075
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 231
Ookiku Furikabutte 143
Solo Leveling 097
Unemployed Concentration Camp 018
UQ Holder! 167


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 11, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 74
Tomb Raider King Chapter 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2019)

*Today:*

Hino-san no Baka (Ch.1-45)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.27)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.93)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.526)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.50)
Sono Kisekae Ningyou wa Koi o suru, Sono Kisekae Ningyou wa Koi wo suru, Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.1-32)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.17)
Switch (Ch.65-70)
Tensei Shitara Dragon no Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasanee (Ch.11)
The Quintessential Quintuplets (Ch.114)


----------



## accountmaker (Dec 11, 2019)

Delivery Knight and Levianthan. Both Manhwa


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2019)

Gotoubun no Hanayome Ch. 114
Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 253


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 12, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 97


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2019)

*Today:*

Breakin' Girls! (Ch.11)
Curtain's Up, I'm Off (Ch.26) *[/Complete]*
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.28)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.527)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2019)

Daiya no A - Act II 194
Hajime no Ippo 1283
Jagaaaaaan 076


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 12, 2019)

Kingdom Chapter 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2019)

dhilonv said:


> Hajime no Ippo 1283


this


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 13, 2019)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 19
One Piece Chapter 965


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2019)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.9)
Edens Zero (Ch.74)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.200)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.44)
Fukushuu Kansuisha no Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.6)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.26)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to (Ch.172)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.2)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.29)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.528)
Reijou Tensei Oji-san (Ch.1-4)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.37)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2019)

Black Clover 233
Boku no Hero Academia 254
Dr. Stone 133
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 172
One Piece 965
The Promised Neverland 161


----------



## Baks (Dec 14, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia 254


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 14, 2019)

Dungeon Meshi 060
Haikyu!! 377
Jagaaaaaan 077
Jujutsu Kaisen 088
Onepunch-Man 123
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 031
Tomb Raider King 032


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2019)

*Today:*

Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.17)
Black Clover (Ch.233)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.108-109)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.13)
Kaguya-sama wo Kataritai (Ch.65)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.30)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.14)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.11)
My Classmate Tanaka-san is Super Scary (Ch.1-10)
My Hero Academia (Ch.254)
Oneechan-wa Koiyoukai (Ch.7)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.529)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.15)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.37)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu (Ch.14)
The Promised Neverland (Ch.161)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.1)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.52)
Yoko-san, Sugari Yoru (Ch.13)


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 14, 2019)

Usogui - Chapter 370

*Spoiler*: __ 










Tomb Raider King - Chapter 32
Martial King's Retired Life - Chapter 85


----------



## Baks (Dec 15, 2019)

Chainsawman 51


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 15, 2019)

ACT-AGE 094
Chainsaw Man 051
Dr. Stone Reboot: Byakuya 008
Jigokuraku 080
Kimetsu no Yaiba 187
The Second Coming of Gluttony 001
We Can't Study 140


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2019)

*Today:*

Gal Gohan (Ch.62)
Majo ha mioji kara (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.530)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.29)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.115)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 15, 2019)

Lookism Chapter 261
Tomb Raider King Chapter 32


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2019)

Hero? I Quit A Long Time Ago - Chapters 117 to 119

*Spoiler*: __ 









Usogui - Chapter 372

*Spoiler*: __ 











Charlotte Has Five Disciples - Chapter 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2019)

*Today:*

29-sai Dokushin wa Isekai de Jiyuu ni Ikita……katta (Ch.1-5)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai! (Ch.140)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv. 1 Kara Isekaide Ganbarimasu! (Ch.9)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.5)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.16)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.17)
My Classmate Tanaka-san is Super Scary (Ch.11)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.13)
Slime Life (Ch.71)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.38)


----------



## Baks (Dec 16, 2019)

One Piece 965


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Kamui 223


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou wa, Shoumin ni Totsugitai!! (Ch.1)
Amachin Is a Self Proclaimed ? (Ch.11)
Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.8-9)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.9)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.17)
Isekai wo Seigyo Mahou de Kirihirake! (Ch.28-29)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.3)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.17)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.26)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja, 400-nen-go no sekai o maken de muso (Ch.3)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.39)
Tensei-saki ga shojo manga no hakuton reijodatta (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 17, 2019)

Tomb Raider King 033


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 18, 2019)

Edens Zero Chapter 75


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2019)

Jagaaaaaan 078
Solo Leveling 098
The Second Coming of Gluttony 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou wa, Shoumin ni Totsugitai!! (Ch.2-6)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Ch.40)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.531)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.40)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.13)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.1)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2019)

Solo Leveling Chapter 98
Tomb Raider King Chapter 33


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 19, 2019)

Jagaaaaaan 079
Jojolion 093
Kings' Viking 062
The Second Coming of Gluttony 003


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2019)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 041
Dragon Ball Super 055
Kiss x Death 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2019)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.45)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai (Ch.8)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.10)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.95)
Nido Tensei Shita Shounen wa S Rank Boukensha Toshite Heion ni Sugosu-zense ga kenja de eiyuu datta boku wa raisede wa jimini ikiru (Ch.3-4)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken (Ch.37)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.533)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.24)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.41-42)

*Yesterday:*

Breakin' Girls! (Ch.12)
Edens Zero (Ch.75)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.17)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shita n daga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.18)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.532)
Retired Heroes (Ch.31)
The New Gate (Ch.54)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2019)

Golden Kamui 224


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2019)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.41)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.9)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga (Ch.16-17)
Maou gun saikyou no majutsushi wa ningen datta (Ch.6)
Maou ni Natta-Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai-Musume to Hono-bono suru (Ch.19)
Megan to dangan o tsukatte isekai o buchinuku (Ch.5)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.15)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta (Ch.17)
Otona no Bouguya-san (Ch.16-17)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.9)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.14)
Slow Life Frontier, Shin no Nakama janai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node (Ch.14)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.43)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2019)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijo nano de Last Boss wo Kattemimashita (Ch.11-13) *[/Complete]*
Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.14)
Isekai Kaeri no Yuusha ga Gendai Saikyou! (Ch.7)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.31)
Oni no Youna LoveCome (Ch.1-3)
Otome Danshi ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.535)
Shindou Yuusha to Maid Onee-san (Ch.1)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.44)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.26)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.20-21)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 22, 2019)

ACT-AGE 095
Black Clover 234
Boku no Hero Academia 255
Chainsaw Man 052
Chi no Wadachi 063-064
Dr. Stone 134
Dr. Stone Reboot: Byakuya 009
Haikyu!! 378
Jujutsu Kaisen 089
Kimetsu no Yaiba 188
One Piece 966
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 032
The Promised Neverland 162
The Second Coming of Gluttony 004
We Can't Study 141


----------



## Matariki (Dec 22, 2019)

The Last Human Ch. 198


----------



## supersaiyanbatman (Dec 22, 2019)

boku no pico


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 22, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 254
Go-Toubun no Hanayome Ch. 115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2019)

*Today:*

Fabiniku, Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.6)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.30)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.32)
Oni no Youna LoveCome (Ch.4-11)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.1-6)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.45)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 23, 2019)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 005


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2019)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 037
Hajime no Ippo 1284
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 232


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2019)

*Today:*

Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.4)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.33)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.1-2)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.7-15)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.46)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.15)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.48)
Watashitachi wa Koi wo Shiranai (Ch.28) *[Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2019)

*Today:*

Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon Shita no de (Ch.20)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Majutsu Otaku no Utopia (Ch.13)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.69)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2019)

Enen no Shouboutai 201
Solo Leveling 099
The Second Coming of Gluttony 006


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 26, 2019)

Chi no Wadachi 065
Daiya no A - Act II 195
Jagaaaaaan 080
The Second Coming of Gluttony 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2019)

*Today:*

Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.52)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.46)
Isekai ni tobasareta ossan wa doko e iku (Ch.24)
Kokuou Heika no Daimeiwaku na Kyuukon (Ch.1-3)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.18)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.20)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.21)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata wo Tatakioru (Ch.10)
Yochi Nouryoku Manga: Kunou Chiyo (Ch.34)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.116-118)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2019)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 173
Onepunch-Man 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2019)

*Today:*

Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou)(Ch.1)
I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.18)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.16-24)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.96)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.9)
Seirei Gensouki (Ch.25)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.47)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Matariki (Dec 27, 2019)

The Last Human Ch. 199


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2019)

*Today:*

Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.1-2)
Level 1 no saikyou kenja noroi de sai kakyuu (Ch.1-2)
Neet Dakedo Hello work ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.21)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.48)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 28, 2019)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 008


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 29, 2019)

Skip Beat! 277
The Second Coming of Gluttony 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2019)

*Today:*

Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahoutsukai Yattemasu (Ch.11)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.24)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.35)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.4)
Sobi Seisaku Kei Chi to De Isekai Wo Jiyu Ni Ikiteikimasu (Ch.1)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.49-50)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.22)


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 29, 2019)

New chapter of One Piece


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 29, 2019)

Asadora! 020
Jagaaaaaan 081
Jigokuraku 081


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 30, 2019)

Kings' Viking 063
The Second Coming of Gluttony 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2019)

*Today:*

Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.141)
Fabiniku, Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.7)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.3-6)
Isekai Wo Seigyo Mahou De Kirihirake! (Ch.30-32)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.12)
Maomarimo (Ch.8-10)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.22-23)


----------



## Sassy (Dec 30, 2019)

Noragami chapter 80 - Up to date chapter 85.5


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 31, 2019)

Again!! 124-125
The Second Coming of Gluttony 011
Tomb Raider King 034


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2019)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.20)
Chibikko Kenja (Ch.10)
Fukushuu o Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.9-11)
Jimi dato nayamu osanajimi ni kokuhaku suru hanashi (Ch.1-3)
Maomarimo (Ch.11-19)
Nettaigyo Wa Yuki Ni Kogareru (Ch.25)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.21)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.51)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 31, 2019)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 255


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.9-10)
Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu (Ch.10)
Hazure Skill Shonen (Ch.1-3)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.14)
Isekai Yururi Kikou (Ch.18)
Jimi dato nayamu osanajimi ni kokuhaku suru hanashi (Ch.7)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.8)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.21-25)
Ore ga... Yuri!? (Ch.7)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.11)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.51)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.13)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.29)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.52)
Tensei Shitara Dragon no Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasanee (Ch.12)
Unicorn to sabishi-gari ya shoujo (Ch.1-2)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 1, 2020)

Solo Leveling 100
The Second Coming of Gluttony 012
Unemployed Concentration Camp 019


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2020)

Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 013
The Second Coming of Gluttony 013


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 2, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 76
One Piece Chapters 966-967
Solo Leveling Chapters 99-100
Tomb Raider King Chapter 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.21)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.10)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.14)
Go-Toubun No Hanayome (Ch.115)
Ichido Dake Demo, Koukai Shitemasu (Ch.1-2)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.227-231)
Jimi dato nayamu osanajimi ni kokuhaku suru hanashi (Ch.8)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.26-27)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.60-70)
Re:Monster (Ch.56-57)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.21)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharai Hako: Maou ni nattara zutto Ore no Musou Return (Ch.8)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.37-38)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.11)
Unicorn to sabishi-gari ya shoujo  (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 3, 2020)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 021


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 3, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapters 20-22
Lookism Chapters 262-263


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Breakin' Girls! (Ch.12-13) *[/Complete]   *
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.1-2)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.97-104)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.232)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.11)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.38)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.71-74)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.24)
Subete no Jinsei wo Hakai Suru. Sorera wa Saisei Dekinai (Ch.13)
World Customize Creator (Ch.67)


----------



## Yamato (Jan 4, 2020)

One Piece
Goblin Slayer
Ancient Magus Bride


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 4, 2020)

Birdmen 054
The Second Coming of Gluttony 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.31-32)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekake-chuu (Ch.30)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.15-18)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.29)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.75-87)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 5, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 264


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 038-040
Ookiku Furikabutte 144
The Second Coming of Gluttony 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.46)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.12)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.21)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.46-52)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja (Ch.2-3))
Sensei mo Netto Sedai (Ch.1-6)
Succubus no Yuri na Hanashi (Ch.1-8)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.172-179)


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 5, 2020)

Chapter 384 to 386 of Usogui with an addition from 354


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 5, 2020)

Chapter 388 of Usogui


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 6, 2020)

ACT-AGE 096
Black Clover 235
Boku no Hero Academia 256
Chainsaw Man 053
Haikyu!! 379
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 041
Golden Kamui 225
Jagaaaaaan 082
Jigokuraku 082
Jujutsu Kaisen 090
Kimetsu no Yaiba 189
One Piece 967
Platina End 048
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 033
Shingeki no Kyojin 125
The Promised Neverland 163
We Can't Study 142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.39-41)
Amachin wa Jishou (Ch.12)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.8)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.38-40)
Horimiya (Ch.106-110)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.19)
Isekai-gaeri no Yuusha ga Gendai Saikyou! (Ch.7)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.16-20)
Kagami no Mukou no Saihate Toshokan (Ch.6-9)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Ch.173)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.5)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.18-20)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.56)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga (Ch.18-19)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.3)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.25-27)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.7-16)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.28)
Oneechan-wa Koiyoukai (Ch.8-9)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.27-28)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.8-10)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.15-16)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.18-19)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.33-34)
The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, Really Love You (Ch.1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 6, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 256


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 6, 2020)

Kenshin Final Volume.



I read the prequel to the Kenshin series as well, a story that takes place 5 days before he meets Kaoru. The villain for that story was really interesting, a European, possibly from Spain, with an interesting weapon and skills.







That came out in like 2012, and I read the Shishio Gaiden, which came out 2014 I think, which was really interesting, if you've never seen what Shishio's Final Secret Sword does to a person, you will in that.

I'm trying to study swords in manga, and there is no greater manga on swords than Kenshin, NOT ONLY that, but the story happens to be in like the top 5 manga of all time for me, maybe even top 3. It's genius work. A true masterpiece that will age like fine wine.

*Now then, is there any manga you recommend that has an emphasis on swords, but in a way that is skillful and detailed, and not just random slashing with no technique or finesse behind it. *I can't think of it at the moment, but there is a manga that annoyed me because it was like there was no need to have skill behind a sword, as soon as you had it, your dangerous, regardless whether you where trained in it or not, ah whatever, won't waste time thinking about that.


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 7, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 042
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 022
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 233
The Second Coming of Gluttony 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.89-95)
Ao No Exorcist (Ch.117)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.142)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-ka Shinai Hira, Nakama to Wakarete Tabi ni Deru (Ch.1)
I, Who Possessed a Trash Skill ?Thermal Operator?, Became Unrivaled. (Ch.7)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.16-18)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.16-18)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.4)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.3-4)
Maomarimo (Ch.20)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.17-22)
Platinum End (Ch.47-48)
Shounin Yuusha wa Isekai wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill de Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.6)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.57)
World Trigger (Ch.188-190)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.162-163)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.18)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.96)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikoudesu! (Ch.24)
Fukakai na Boku no Subete wo  (Ch.16-17)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.3-5)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.25)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.32-33)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin (Ch.21-22)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.6)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.233)
Kouryakuhon o Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai ~< meirei sa sero > to wa Iwa Senai Oreryuu Mao Tobatsu Saizen Ruuto ~ (Ch.8)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.5)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.5-6)
Orc Ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.31)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.87-93)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 8, 2020)

Arslan Senki 079
Solo Leveling 101
UQ Holder! 168


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 8, 2020)

Chapter 388 to 389 of Usogui


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 9, 2020)

Arslan Senki 073-078
Grand Blue 056-058
Hajime no Ippo 1285
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 174
The Second Coming of Gluttony 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Go-Toubun No Hanayome (Ch.116)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.36-37)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo, Kore tte Joushiki janain desu ka? (Ch.6)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.38-39)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.536-537)
Rike ga Koi ni Ochita no de Shoumeishitemita (Ch.19)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.5)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.39)
The Life of the Witch Who Remains Single for About 300 Years! (Ch.9-10)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.49)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.10)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 9, 2020)

Solo Leveling Chapter 101


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 10, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 196
Drifters 079
Enen no Shouboutai 202
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 043
Kiss x Death 076
Onepunch-Man 125


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 10, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.18)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.10)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.9)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai (Ch.7)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.16-17)
Kaguya-Sama (Ch.174)
Kaijuu-iro no Shima (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.538)
Uq Holder! (Ch.162)
VR Eroge yattetara Isekai ni Tensei shita no de, Bishoujo Maou wo Doreika suru: Cross Out Saber (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 10, 2020)

Go-Toubun no Hanayome Ch. 116


----------



## Matariki (Jan 10, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Dekisokonai no Monster Trainer (Ch.20)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.10)
Maou Gakuin No Futekigousha (Ch.13)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.19)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.29)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.539)
Otome no Harawata Hoshi no Iro (Ch.2)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.24-28)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.7-8)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.57-60)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.27)
World's End Harem (Ch.74)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 11, 2020)

Asadora! 021
Toukyou卍Revengers 043-051
Unemployed Concentration Camp 020


----------



## Matariki (Jan 11, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Eiyu-Oh, Bu wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou no Minarai Kisi (Ch.1)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.93-94)
Kami Skill (Kokyuu) Suru Dake De Level Up Suru Boku Wa, Kamigami No Dungeon E Idomu (Ch.1)
Maomarimo (Ch.21)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.97)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.540)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.17)
VR Eroge yattetara Isekai ni Tensei shita no de, Bishoujo Maou wo Doreika suru: Cross Out Saber (Ch.3-7)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 12, 2020)

Golden Kamui 226
Jigokuraku 083
Promised Orchid 005
The Second Coming of Gluttony 018
Trinity Wonder 094-102
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 028-030


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 13, 2020)

3-gatsu no Lion 167


----------



## Matariki (Jan 13, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.11)
Choppiri Ecchi na Sanshimai demo, Oyomesan ni Shitekuremasuka? (Ch.1)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.19)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.9)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.31)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.17)
Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.50)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.20)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.1-20)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.12)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.21)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharai Hako: Maou ni nattara zutto Ore no Musou Return (Ch.9)
Trap Heroine (Ch.11-12)


----------



## Matariki (Jan 14, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 14, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 203
Jagaaaaaan 083
Silver Spoon 129
The Second Coming of Gluttony 019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2020)

*Today:*

100-nin no Eiyuu o Sodateta Saikyou Yogensha wa, Boukensha ni Natte mo Sekaijuu no Deshi kara Shitawarete Masu (Ch.10)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.30)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.13)
Legend (Ch.36)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono no Chikara o Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.5-7)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.7)
My Love Tiger (Ch.168-169)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.16)
Rokujo Hitoma (Ch.1)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.10)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru (Ch.5)
Slime Life (Ch.74)
Switch (Ch.71-77)
The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, Really Love You (Ch.2)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.2)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.22)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 14, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 265


----------



## Matariki (Jan 15, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 11


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 15, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 197
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 234
Solo Leveling 102
Unemployed Concentration Camp 021


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.16)
Go-Toubun No Hanayome (Ch.117)
Himekishi ga Classmate! The Comic (Ch.21-29)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.2)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.125-135)
Kono Sekai wa Tsuite iru (Ch.6)
Legend (Ch.37)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.24)
Maji Tora! (Ch.36-37)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.541)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.53)
Sekkaku Cheat Wo Moratte Isekai Ni Teni Shita N Dakara, Suki Na You Ni Ikitemita (Ch.12)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.7-16)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.94)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.70)


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 15, 2020)

Bakuman chs 94, 95, 96


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 15, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 16, 2020)

Hajime no Ippo 1286
Tomb Raider King 035


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? (Ch.19)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.3-4)
I’m an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I’m Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.20)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.234)
Legend (Ch.38)
Momoiro Ome-chen (Ch.1-3)
Oogami-san, Dadamore desu (Ch.29)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.542)
Re: Starting Life In Another World From Zero: Sword Demon Love Ballad (Ch.0)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.18)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata wo Tatakioru (Ch.11)
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! (Ch.167-171)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 17, 2020)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.47)
Gal Gohan (Ch.63)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.23-24)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.38)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.31)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.98)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.30)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.543)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.41-42)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi, Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.24)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.1)


----------



## RitsuMania (Jan 17, 2020)

Beastars 160


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.7)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.15)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.5)
Nishino ~ gakunai kasuto saikai ni shite ino sekai saikyo no shonen (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.544)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.2-10)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.7)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.40)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 18, 2020)

Baby Steps 360
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 014
Jojolion 094
Promised Orchid 006
Toukyou卍Revengers 052-060


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 18, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 24
Lookism Chapter 266
Solo Leveling Chapter 102
Tomb Raider King Chapter 35-36


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 19, 2020)

ACT-AGE 097
Black Clover 236
Boku no Hero Academia 257
Chainsaw Man 054
Dr. Stone 135
Haikyu!! 380
Jagaaaaaan 084
Jigokuraku 084
Jujutsu Kaisen 091
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 023-025
Kimetsu no Yaiba 190
One Piece 968
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 034
The Promised Neverland 164
Toukyou卍Revengers 061-088
Tomb Raider King 036
We Can't Study 143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.359-360)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.545)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.11-20)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. (Ch.14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 19, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 257


----------



## Matariki (Jan 20, 2020)

One-Punch Man Ch. 123


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 20, 2020)

Birdmen 055
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 042
Dragon Ball Super 056
Skip Beat! 278
The Second Coming of Gluttony 021


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2020)

Today:

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.36-37)
Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.10)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.255-257)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.143)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Ch.42)
Kaguya Wants To Be Confessed To Official Doujin (Ch.25)
Maomarimo (Ch.22)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.28)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.34)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.13)
Osananajimi(?) wo Onnanoko ni Shiteshimatta Hanashi (Ch.1)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.52)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.41)
Tensei Saki ga Shoujo Manga no Shiro Buta Reijou datta (Ch.7)
The Life of the Witch Who Remains Single for About 300 Years! (Ch.12)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.68)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.164)


----------



## Matariki (Jan 21, 2020)

One-Punch Man Ch. 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.97)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.41-42)
Chihou Kishi Hans no Junan (Ch.53)
Dr. Stone (Ch.133-135)
Eden's Zero (Ch.77)
Fabiniku,Isekai bishoujo juniku (Ch.10)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.19)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.38)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.22)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.14)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.13)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.20)
Nonbiri VRMMOki (Ch.41-42)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen (Ch.8-10)
Osananajimi(?) wo Onnanoko ni Shiteshimatta Hanashi (Ch.2)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.174-193)
Shachiku Succubus no Hanashi (Ch.22) *[/Complete]*
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.18-19)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 21, 2020)

Blue Lock 001-015
Nanatsu no Taizai 336-339


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 22, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 78
One Piece Chapter 968


----------



## Matariki (Jan 22, 2020)

One-Punch Man Ch. 125

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 22, 2020)

Blue Lock 016-024
Hajime no Ippo 1287
Unemployed Concentration Camp 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Boukensha License o Hakudatsu Sareta Ossan Dakedo, Manamusume ga Dekita no de Nonbiri Jinsei (Ch.15)
Go-Toubun No Hanayome (Ch.118)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.47-48)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.11)
Isekai de Cheat Skill wo te ni Shita ore wa, Genjitsu Sekai wo mo Musou Suru ~Level Up wa Jinsei wo Kaeta~ (Ch.1-2)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.20)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.9)
Orenchi no Maid-san (Ch.54-59)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.546)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.194-195)
Renai Boukun (Ch.54)
Sono mono. Nochi ni (Ch.14)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.95)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.28)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.14)


----------



## Matariki (Jan 22, 2020)

The Last Human Ch. 201


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 22, 2020)

Jojolion vol 13 chap 58


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2020)

Chi no Wadachi 066
Daiya no A - Act II 198
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 175
The Second Coming of Gluttony 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Chikatta Shironeko wa Ryuuou no Hiza no jou de Damin wo Musaboru (Ch.15)
I, Who Possessed a Trash Skill ?Thermal Operator?, Became Unrivaled. (Ch.8)
KAIKO SARETA ANKOKU HEISHI (30-DAI) NO SLOW NA SECOND LIFE (Ch.2)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.41)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.8)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.14)
Otome no Harawata Hoshi no Iro (Ch.3)
Yochinouryoku Manga - Kuno Chiyo (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 24, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 204
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 044
Jagaaaaaan 085
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 235
Onepunch-Man 126


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.24-25)
Maou No Hajimekata (Ch.22-38)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.547-548)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.18-19)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.60-62)
Tsugumomo (Ch.125)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.40-42)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2020)

Gotoubun no Hanayome Ch. 118


----------



## Matariki (Jan 25, 2020)

The Last Human Ch. 203


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 25, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Gal Gohan (Ch.64)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.15)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.549)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.10)
YuriCam: Yurika no Campus Life (Ch.23-32)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 26, 2020)

ACT-AGE 098
Black Clover 237
Boku no Hero Academia 258
Chainsaw Man 055
Dr. Stone 136
Golden Kamui 227
Haikyu!! 381
Jigokuraku 085
Jujutsu Kaisen 092
Kimetsu no Yaiba 191
Mashle 001
One Piece 969
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 035
The Promised Neverland 165
The Second Coming of Gluttony 023
Toukyou卍Revengers 089-107
We Never Learn 144


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2020)

*Today:*

The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, Really Love You (Ch.3)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.11)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.61)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.16)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.90-96)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.15)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri, Hitomichan ha hitomishiri (Ch.32)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai De Jiyuu Sugiru Majutsu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.5-6)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.10)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to (Ch.175)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.235)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.10-11)
Maomarimo (Ch.23)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.15)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.57-59)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.550)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Cheat Majutsushi no Slow Life (Ch.14)
SEKKUSU AND DANJON! (Ch.1)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.28)


----------



## Matariki (Jan 26, 2020)

The Last Human Ch. 204


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 27, 2020)

Chi no Wadachi 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.98)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.258)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.144)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv.1 kara Isekai de Ganbarimasu! (Ch.11)
Dr. Stone (Ch.136)
Fabiniku,Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.11)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou. (Ch.13-14)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.13)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.16)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.21)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.25)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.31)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.88-96)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.69)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.165)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 27, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 267
One Piece Chapter 969


----------



## Ren. (Jan 27, 2020)

One Piece Chapter 969

Kimetsu no Yaiba 191 @Bepo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matariki (Jan 27, 2020)

The Last Human Ch. 205


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 28, 2020)

Blue Lock 025
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 236-237
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 001


----------



## Matariki (Jan 28, 2020)

The Last Human Ch. 206


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Fukushuu o Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.12)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.44)
Infection (Ch.1-12)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.12)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.33)
Renai Boukun (Ch.55)
Sensei mo Netto Sedai (Ch.7)
Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san (Ch.183-185)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 28, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 258


----------



## Matariki (Jan 29, 2020)

The Last Human Ch. 207


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Infection (Ch.13-20)
Jubunnoichi no Hanayome (Ch.1-5)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.236-237)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.6)
Momoiro Ome-chen (Ch.4)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.21)
Oneechan-wa Koiyoukai (Ch.10)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.34)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.2)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.26)
Shindou Yuusha to Maid Onee-san (Ch.2)
Tensei Saki ga Shoujo Manga no Shiro Buta Reijou datta (Ch.8)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.96)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San  (Ch.186-187)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 29, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 79


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 29, 2020)

Unemployed Concentration Camp 023


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 30, 2020)

D-Grayman 235
Jagaaaaaan 086
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 176
Solo Leveling 103


----------



## Matariki (Jan 30, 2020)

The Last Human Ch. 208


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Gakkou ni Tsutometeshimatta Sensei (Ch.6-9)
Go-Toubun No Hanayome (Ch.119)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.25-26)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Ch.43)
Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.34)
Nidoume no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.35-37)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.36-37)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.22)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.67)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.188-192)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 30, 2020)

Solo Leveling Chapter 103


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2020)

Gotoubun no Hanayome Ch. 119


----------



## Matariki (Jan 31, 2020)

The Last Human Ch. 209


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2020)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.78)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.48)
I don't know what my little sister's friend is thinking! (Ch.14)
I’m an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I’m Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl (Ch.21)
Isekai NTR (Ch.1)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.21)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.176)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.23)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.16)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.4)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.196-197)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.6)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.22-23)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.23-25)
Yuricam - Yurika no Campus Life (Ch.33)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.180-181)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 31, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 199


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 31, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 26


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 1, 2020)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 024


----------



## Matariki (Feb 1, 2020)

The Last Human Ch. 210


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.5)
Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.20)
Eden's Zero (Ch.79)
The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, Really Love You (Ch.4)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.17)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.14)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.97)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.30)
Shousetsu Toukou Saito o Riyou Shite Itara, Kurasu no Bishoujo ga Dokushadatta (Ch.8-9)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.19)
Tsugumomo (Ch.126)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.182)


----------



## Ren. (Feb 1, 2020)

Tokyo Ghoul chapters 47-90!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matariki (Feb 2, 2020)

The Last Human Ch. 211


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 2, 2020)

ACT-AGE 099
Again!! 126
Black Clover 238
Boku no Hero Academia 259
Chainsaw Man 056
Dr. Stone 137
Golden Kamui 228
Haikyu!! 382
Jagaaaaaan 087
Jujutsu Kaisen 093
Kimetsu no Yaiba 192
MASHLE 002
One Piece 970
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 036
Toukyou卍Revengers 108-125
We Can't Study 145


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.12)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.21-22)
Choppiri Ecchi na Sanshimai demo, Oyomesan ni Shitekuremasuka? (Ch.2)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.37-38)
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.8)
Maji Tora! (Ch.38)
Mao Marimo (Ch.24)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.29)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.18)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.99)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.30)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.2-3)
Shishunki na Adam (Ch.26)
Slime Life (Ch.75)
World's End Harem (Ch.75-76)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 3, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 268
One Piece Chapter 970

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 3, 2020)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.99)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.259)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.145)
Dr. Stone (Ch.137)
Fabiniku,Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.12)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu: Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.14)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.1-29)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.105)
Isekai Yururi Kikou: Kosodate Shinagara Bouken-sha Shimasu (Ch.19)
Legend (Ch.39)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.21)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.19)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.247-261)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.22)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.12)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu!(Ch.20)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru (Ch.12)


----------



## Ren. (Feb 3, 2020)

Tokyo Ghoul chapters 90-final!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 3, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 259


----------



## Matariki (Feb 4, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 150


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 4, 2020)

Hajime no Ippo 1288
Jagaaaaaan 088
Nanatsu no Taizai 340
Tomb Raider King 037


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Ao No Exorcist (Ch.118)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.17)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.12)
Infection (Ch.21-35)
I Used to be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.13)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.21)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.262-291)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.12)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.53)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.18)
World Trigger (Ch.191)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.126)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 4, 2020)

Tomb Raider King Chapter 37


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 5, 2020)

Blue Lock 026
Blue Phobia 014
Cuckoo's Fiancee 002
Grand Blue 059
Promised Orchid 007


----------



## Ren. (Feb 5, 2020)

Tokyo Ghoul RE: chapters ch1-60!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.114-115)
Go-Toubun No Hanayome (Ch.120)
Infection (Ch.36-76)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.25)
Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.51)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.39)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.292-293)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.36)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.29)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.6)
The Life of the Witch Who Remains Single for About 300 Years! (Ch.13)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.24-28)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.97)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.53-54)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.119)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.193)


----------



## Matariki (Feb 5, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 151


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 5, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 80
Solo Leveling Chapter 104


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 6, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 200
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 177
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 238
Solo Leveling 104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Hino-san no Baka (Ch.49)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.15)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.36)
Lv999 no Murabito (Ch.22-26)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.294-295)
My Love Tiger (Ch.170)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.28-29)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Ichijouma Mankitsu Gurashi (Ch.1-2)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.26)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.172)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.177)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.238)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.17)
Midarana Kakyou ni su kuu Mono (Ch.1-14)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.20)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.42)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.41-47)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.35)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.29-31)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.23)


----------



## Matariki (Feb 7, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 153


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 7, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 205


----------



## Matariki (Feb 8, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 154


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 8, 2020)

Golden Kamui 229
Onepunch-Man 127
Shingeki no Kyojin 126
UQ Holder! 169


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.17)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.17)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.3)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.11)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.296-298)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.100)
My Love Tiger (Ch.171)
Succubus no Yuri na Hanashi (Ch.9-13)
World Customize Creator (Ch.68)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Akane Oguri Indulge In Onanism (Ch.1)
Fukushuu Kansuisha no Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.7)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.41)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.7)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.11)
Kuro Gyaru-san ga Kuru! (Ch.1)
Magika no Kenshi to Basileus (Ch.52)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.20)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.299)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.6)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.32)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken – Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.39)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.54)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.27)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.22-23)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 9, 2020)

ACT-AGE 100
Black Clover 239
Boku no Hero Academia 260
Chainsaw Man 057
Dr. Stone 138
Jigokuraku 086
Jujutsu Kaisen 094
Kimetsu no Yaiba 193
MASHLE 003
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 037
The Promised Neverland 166
We Can't Study 146


----------



## Yamato (Feb 9, 2020)

Death Note one shot


Trump and Abe


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 10, 2020)

Jagaaaaaan 089


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 10, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 27
Kengan Ashura Chapters 81-99 + 81.5 and 90.5 extras
Lookism Chapter 269

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

Baby steps 330 - 360 eng
361 Raw ... at least I tried!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.100)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.260)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.146)
Dr. Stone (Ch.138)
Fukushuu wo Chikatta Shironeko wa Ryuuou no Hiza no jou de Damin wo Musaboru (Ch.16)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.32)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.9)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.21)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.24)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.82-83)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.23)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.7)
Nozo x Kimi (Ch.41-45)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.40-41)
Tensei Saki ga Shoujo Manga no Shiro Buta Reijou datta (Ch.9)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.9)
The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, Really Love You (Ch.5)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.166)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 10, 2020)

Gotoubun no Hanayome Ch. 120


----------



## Matariki (Feb 10, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 155


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 10, 2020)

Jagaaaaan ch 89


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2020)

Arslan Senki 080
Enen no Shouboutai 206
Hajime no Ippo 1289
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 239
Nanatsu no Taizai 341
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 003
Toukyou卍Revengers 126-135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.234-239)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.62)
Eden's Zero (Ch.80)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.38-39)
Ichijouma Mankitsu Gurashi (Ch.3)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.13)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.22)
JK Haru wa Isekai de Shoufu ni Natta (Ch.1-4)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.71)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.300-301)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.98)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.11)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.52)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.55)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 260


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 12, 2020)

Jagaaaaaan 090
Radiation House 031
Solo Leveling 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Fukushuu o Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.13)
Go-Toubun No Hanayome (Ch.121)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.20)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.18)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.27)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.239)
Nettaigyo Wa Yuki Ni Kogareru (Ch.26)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.8)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.43)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.17)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.10)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.98)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.194)


----------



## Matariki (Feb 12, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 157


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 12, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 81
Solo Leveling Chapter 105


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 12, 2020)

Usogui - Chapter 412
Solo Leveling - Chapter 105


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 13, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 201
Journey to the West 080-082
Orient 044


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.42)
Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.33-35)
Horimiya (Ch.111)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahoutsukai Yattemasu (Ch.12-13)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.11)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.3)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.22)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.31-32)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.17)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.8-9)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi, Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.25)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.14-15)
VRMMO de Summoner Hajimemashita (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Matariki (Feb 14, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 158


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.18)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.49)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.39)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.106)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.26)
Kabe ni Mary.com (Ch.11-13)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.39)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.6)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.23)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.22)
One More Age (Ch.7)
Yuricam - Yurika no Campus Life (Ch.34-40)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 14, 2020)

Again!! 127
Jagaaaaaan 091
Toukyou卍Revengers 136-144


----------



## Matariki (Feb 14, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 159


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 15, 2020)

Blue Lock 027
Dungeon Meshi 061
Hitman 047


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.87)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.107)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.551)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.55)
Succubus no Yuri na Hanashi (Ch.14)
The Hero Who Returned Remains the Strongest in the Modern World (Ch.8)
Yuricam - Yurika no Campus Life (Ch.41-45) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2020)

Gotoubun no Hanayome Ch. 121


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 15, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 28
Lookism Chapter 270


----------



## Matariki (Feb 16, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 160


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 16, 2020)

ACT-AGE 101
Baby Steps 361
Boku no Hero Academia 261
Chainsaw Man 058
Dr. Stone 139
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 045
Golden Kamui 230
Haikyu!! 383
Hitman 048
Jagaaaaaan 092
Jujutsu Kaisen 095
Jigokuraku 087
Kimetsu no Yaiba 194
MASHLE 004
One Piece 971
Orient 045
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 038
The Promised Neverland 167
We Never Learn 147


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.361)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.261)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.16)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.23-24)
Gal Gohan (Ch.65)
Giji Harem (Ch.1-3)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine-san  (Ch.9-12)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.34)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.108)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.33)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.10)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon Shita no de, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. (Ch.22)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.302)
My Love Tiger (Ch.172)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.1-2)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.22-25)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.30)
Seirei-tachi no Rakuen to Risou no Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.11)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.27)
Tensei Saki ga Shoujo Manga no Shiro Buta Reijou datta (Ch.10)
The Life of the Witch Who Remains Single for About 300 Years! (Ch.14)
The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, Really Love You (Ch.6)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 17, 2020)

One Piece Chapter 971


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 17, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 261


----------



## Matariki (Feb 17, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 161


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 17, 2020)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 026
Toukyou卍Revengers 145


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2020)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.21)
Act-Age (Ch.100-101)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.147)
Dr. Stone (Ch.139)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.13)
Go-Toubun No Hanayome (Ch.122) [/Complete]
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.25)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.16)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.23-24)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.63-64)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.30)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.24)
Midarana Kakyou ni su kuu Mono (Ch.15)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.303)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.24)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.72)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.10)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.43)
Renai Boukun (Ch.56)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.8-10)
Tensei Kenja wa Musume to Kurasu (Ch.1)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.70)
World's End Harem (Ch.77)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.167)


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 17, 2020)

Dr. Stone
Promised Neverland
Chainsaw Man
Demon Slayer
Guardian of the Witch
Samurai 8
Bakuman  ch 161


----------



## Matariki (Feb 18, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.18)
Hinomoto Sanshimai wa Kamatte Hoshii (Ch.0-9)
Infection (Ch.77)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobareteimasu (Ch.47)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.21)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.1-14)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.304-305)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.22)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.48)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 18, 2020)

Blue Lock 028
Chi no Wadachi 068
Hajime no Ippo 1290
Unemployed Concentration Camp 024


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 18, 2020)

Jagaaaaaan 89-92
Bakuman 162-164


----------



## Matariki (Feb 18, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 163


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 19, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 82


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 19, 2020)

Blue Phobia 015
Enen no Shouboutai 207
Solo Leveling 106
The Cuckoo's Fiancee 004
The Second Coming of Gluttony 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.11)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.42-43)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.6)
Kenshi o Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.22)
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.9)
Momoiro Ome-chen (Ch.5)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.60)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot datta Ken – Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.40)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.553-554)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.198)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.54)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata (Ch.12)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.3-6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2020)

Go-Toubun no Hanayome Ch. 122


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 20, 2020)

Solo Leveling Chapter 106


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 20, 2020)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 043
Daiya no A - Act II 202
Dragon Ball Super 057
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 240
Toukyou卍Revengers 146


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2020)

Today:

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.24-29)
Eden's Zero (Ch.82)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.42)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.40)
Lv999 no Murabito (Ch.27-30)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.13)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.42)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.555)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai de Deaeta Kimi ni (Ch.26)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.99)
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! (Ch.173)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.27)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.195)


----------



## Matariki (Feb 20, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 164


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 20, 2020)

East, Into the Night 1-7. Really like it!!


----------



## Matariki (Feb 20, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 165


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.43)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.19)
Giji Harem (Ch.4-7)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.178)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no (Ch.7)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.240)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.20)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.306)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.31)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.199-200)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.28)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.44)
Suterare Yuusha wa Kitakuchuu (Ch.6)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.11)
The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, Really Love You (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 21, 2020)

ACT-AGE 102
Black Clover 240
Boku no Hero Academia 262
Chainsaw Man 059
Dr. Stone 140
Haikyu!! 384
Jagaaaaaan 093
Jujutsu Kaisen 096
Kimetsu no Yaiba 195
MASHLE 005
One Piece 973
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 039
The Promised Neverland 168
We Never Learn 148


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 22, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior Chapter 29
One Piece Chapter 972


----------



## Mirage (Feb 22, 2020)

Chainsaw Man chapter 59 I think. Shit is fire.


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 22, 2020)

Hitman 049
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 178
Onepunch-Man 127
Promised Orchid 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.102)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.148)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.12)
Dr. Stone (Ch.140)
Kamisama Ni Kago 2 Nin Bun Moraimashita (Ch.1-3)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.307-308)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.25)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.556)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.11)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.26)
Succubus no Yuri na Hanashi (Ch.15)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.71)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.168)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.19)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.20)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.16)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.12)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.23)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.101)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.73)
Onna Yuusha to Shota Orc (Ch.1-3)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.3)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.557)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.201-202)
Roujoteki Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.26)
Saikin Yatotta Maid ga Ayashii (Ch.1-3)
Tensei Kenja wa Musume to Kurasu (Ch.2)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.43-45)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 23, 2020)

City 067-093
Jigokuraku 088


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 24, 2020)

Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 015
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 179
Kings' Viking 064
Promised Orchid 009-011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.14)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.34)
Jichou shinai Motoyuusha no Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.1-14)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.23)
Maomarimo (Ch.26)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.22)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.558)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.35-36)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite (Ch.19)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.3)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.71)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.56)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 24, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 271


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 25, 2020)

29 to JK 020
Blue Lock 029
Eden's Zero 065-082
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 039-049
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 005
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 031-071


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2020)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.20)
Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.13)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.43)
Himekishi ga Classmate! (Ch.30)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.14)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.18)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.179)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi (Ch.42)
Midashitai Giya-san to Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.1-2)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.309)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.6-7)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.203-204)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.559)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.38)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.37)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru (Ch.15)
The Swordsman Called the Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.12)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.196)


----------



## Matariki (Feb 25, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 166


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 26, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 83

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 26, 2020)

Forgot to do this:

so Solo leveling to 106.

Solo Leveling Visual Novel chapter 144 to 245
Solo leveling Side Stories 1-21.

@Mysticreader 

Only two side stories left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 26, 2020)

29 to JK 021
Asadora! 022
Eden's Zero 083
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 050
Hajime no Ippo 1291
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 241
Solo Leveling 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2020)

*Today:*

E-Rank Healer (Ch.11)
Hare-Kon.(Ch.168-169)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.57)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.56)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.35-36)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.183-184)


----------



## Matariki (Feb 26, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 167

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 27, 2020)

East, Into the Night Chapters 1-7
Solo Leveling Chapter 107



Ren. said:


> Forgot to do this:
> 
> so Solo leveling to 106.
> 
> ...



Read Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken, it's e only WN that I read. Can prepare for new anime season later this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 27, 2020)

Asadora! 023
Daiya no A - Act II 203


----------



## Matariki (Feb 27, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 168


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2020)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.21)
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? (Ch.20)
Class Teni de Ore dake Haburaretara, Doukyuu Harem Tsukuru Koto ni Shita (Ch.2-3)
Eden's Zero (Ch.83)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.50)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.45)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.97)
Infection (Ch.78)
Isekai de Saikyou no Tsue ni Tensei shita Ore ga Iyagaru Shoujo wo Muriyari Mahou Shoujo ni P suru! (Ch.21)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.241)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.34)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.310-313)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.102)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.560-561)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.12)
Tensei Shitara Dragon no Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee (Ch.13)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.100)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 28, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 30


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 28, 2020)

29 to JK 022
Baby Steps 362
Enen no Shouboutai 208
Jagaaaaaan 094
Toukyou卍Revengers 147


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2020)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.22)
Infection (Ch.79)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.15)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.7)
Momoiro Ome-chen (Ch.6)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.1-40)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.562)


----------



## Matariki (Feb 28, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 169


----------



## Matariki (Feb 29, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 170


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 29, 2020)

29 to JK 023
Baby Steps 363
Golden Kamui 231
The Second Coming of Gluttony 028-029
Unemployed Concentration Camp 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 29, 2020)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.23)
Baby Steps (Ch.362)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.44)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.4)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.41)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.8)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.31)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.19)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.15)
Oniichan wa Oshimai! (Ch.37)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.563)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.13)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.39)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.6)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.16)
Succubus no Yuri na Hanashi (Ch.16)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.19)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.68)
Trap Heroine (Ch.13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 29, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 262


----------



## Matariki (Mar 1, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 171


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 1, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 272


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.363)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.40)
Maomarimo (Ch.27)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.8)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.564)
Retired Heroes (Ch.32-33)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.20)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.61)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Bakuen wo! (Ch.19-22)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 1, 2020)

ACT-AGE 103
Black Clover 241
Boku no Hero Academia 263
Chainsaw Man 060
Dr. Stone 141
Jujutsu Kaisen 097
Kimetsu no Yaiba 196
MASHLE 006
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 040
The Promised Neverland 169
We Never Learn 149


----------



## Matariki (Mar 1, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 172


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 2, 2020)

Radiation House 032


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.103)
Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.38-39)
Ansatsusha de Aru Ore no Status ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi no da ga (Ch.15-16)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.149)
Dr. Stone (Ch.141)
Hige wo Soru. Soshite Joshikousei wo Hirou (Ch.15)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.27)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.27)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon Shita no de, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. (Ch.23-25)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.31)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.314-315)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.26)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.16)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.74)
Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baa (Ch.19)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja (Ch.4)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.11-12)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.3)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.31)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.45)
Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta (Ch.3)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.12)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.169)


----------



## Matariki (Mar 2, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 173


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 3, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Dekisokonai to Yobareta Moto Eiyuu wa (Ch.1-3)
Horimiya (Ch.112)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.40)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.27)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.109)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.14)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.41-69)
Midashitai Giya-san to Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.3)
Miharashi-sou no 5-nin no Hanayome (Ch.1-5)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.316)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.55)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 3, 2020)

29 to JK 024
Blue Lock 030
Hitman 050
Jagaaaaaan 095
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 242
Platina End 049
The Second Coming of Gluttony 030


----------



## Matariki (Mar 3, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 174


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2020)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.24)
Ao No Exorcist (Ch.119)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu: Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.15)
Hina Change (Ch.1-17)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.50)
Isekai de "Kuro no Iyashi Te" tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.48)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.30)
Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.52)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.242)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.18)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.58)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.9)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.33)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.4)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.43)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.101)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.40)
World Trigger (Ch.192-193)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.197)


----------



## Matariki (Mar 4, 2020)

World Trigger Ch. 175


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 4, 2020)

Solo Leveling 108
Unemployed Concentration Camp 026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5 Dimensional Seduction (Ch.6)
Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan! (Ch.10)
Dorei Shounin Shika Sentakushi Ga Nai desu Yo? ~Harem? Nani sore oishii no? (Ch.12-13)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.1-2)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.1)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.7)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.14)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.8-30)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.6-21)
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! (Ch.174)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 5, 2020)

Blue Lock 031-032
Chi no Wadachi 069
Daiya no A - Act II 204
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 180
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 006
Toukyou卍Revengers 148


----------



## Matariki (Mar 5, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 14


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 6, 2020)

Baby Steps 364-365
Eden's Zero 084
Enen no Shouboutai 209
Promised Orchid 012


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.20)
Kimi no koto ga daidaidaidaidai suki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.9)
Hina Change (Ch.18)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.180)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.2)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.317)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.11-13)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.31-37)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.20)


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 6, 2020)

East, Into the Night Chapter 8
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 31
Noragami Chapters 70-87
Solo Leveling Chapter 108
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapters 32-68


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 7, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 100-103 + 99.5 extra
One Piece Chapter 973


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.364-365)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.116)
Eden's Zero (Ch.84)
Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku ~ Seijo Kishi-dan to Iyashi no Kamiwaza ~ (Ch.6)
Hametsu no Madouou to Golem no Banhi (Ch.1-7)
Legend (Ch.40)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.71)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.318-319)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.21)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru (Ch.7)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.1-12)


----------



## Matariki (Mar 7, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 17


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 8, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 104-108 + 108.5 extra
Lookism Chapter 273


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.366)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.150)
Busu ni Hanataba wo (Ch.1-2)
Eiyu-Oh, Bu wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou no Minarai Kisi (Ch.2-3)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai De Jiyuu Sugiru Majutsu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.6)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.14-86)
Maomarimo (Ch.28)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.103)
Shingeki no Eroko-san (Ch.1)
Silver Plan to Redo From JK (Ch.1-2)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.21)


----------



## Matariki (Mar 9, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 18


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 9, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 109-111


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2020)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.25)
Act-Age (Ch.104)
Amachin wa Jishou (Ch.13-14)
Baby Steps (Ch.367)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.262-263)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.117)
Dr. Stone (Ch.142)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.15)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.28)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.16)
Kuroi Sera Fuku (Ch.1-10)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.32)
Midarana Kakyou ni su kuu Mono (Ch.16)
Shin no Nakama janai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni shimashita (Ch.15)
SEKKUSU AND DANJON! ~ WAGAYA NO CHIKA NI, H KAISU (Ch.2)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.19)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.170)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.120)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.27)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 9, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 263


----------



## Matariki (Mar 10, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 19


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 10, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 85
Kengan Ashura Chapter 112-116 + 116.5 extra


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Fukushuu o Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.14)
Fukushuu Kansuisha no Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.8)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.44)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.35)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.41)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.15)
Koisuru Michiru Ojousama (Ch.13)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.84)
Kuro Gyaru-san ga Kuru! (Ch.2)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.72)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.320-322)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.8)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.21)


----------



## RadSpazMids (Mar 11, 2020)

Blood the Last Vampire


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2020)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.26)
Baby Steps (Ch.368)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.19)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.45)
Eden's Zero (Ch.85)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Doujin-ban (Ch.26-27)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.57)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.20-22)
Shousetsu Toukou Saito o Riyou Shite Itara, Kurasu no Bishoujo ga Dokushadatta (Ch.10)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru. (Ch.13)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.198)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 11, 2020)

29 to JK 025-027
3-gatsu no Lion 168
ACT-AGE 104
Arslan Senki 081
Baby Steps 366-368
Black Clover 242
Chainsaw Man 061
Dr. Stone 142
Eden's Zero 085
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 051
Haikyu!! 385
Hitman 051
Jagaaaaaan 096
Jigokuraku 089
Jujutsu Kaisen 098
Kimetsu no Yaiba 197
MASHLE 007
Onepunch-Man 128
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 041
Shingeki no Kyojin 127
Solo Leveling 109
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 007
The Promised Neverland 170
The Second Coming of Gluttony 031
Tomb Raider King 038
We Can't Study 150


----------



## Matariki (Mar 11, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 20


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 12, 2020)

Solo Leveling Chapter 109
Tomb Raider King Chapter 38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2020)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.27)
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? (Ch.21)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.25)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.51)
Kamigami ni Sodaterare Shimo no, Saikyou to Naru (Ch.1)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.3)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.7)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.73)
Momoiro Ome-chen (Ch.7)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.685)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.104)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.32)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.34)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.75)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.15)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.102)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.1-2)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 12, 2020)

Again!! 128-136
Baby Steps 369
Ballroom e Youkoso 051
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 181
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 243
Tomb Raider King 039
Toukyou卍Revengers 149


----------



## Matariki (Mar 12, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.43)
Baby Steps (Ch.369)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.17)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.110)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.29)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.181)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.243)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.686)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.18)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.32)
Silver Plan to Redo From JK (Ch.3)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.46)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.20)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.53-54)
Tenshi to Akuto!! (Ch.31)
The Life of the Witch Who Remains Single for About 300 Years! (Ch.15-16)
World Customize Creator (Ch.69)


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 13, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 32
Kengan Ashura Chapters 117-121
One Piece Chapter 974


----------



## Matariki (Mar 13, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 22


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 13, 2020)

29 to JK 028
Unemployed Concentration Camp 027


----------



## silverxangel (Mar 13, 2020)

One piece actually


----------



## Matariki (Mar 14, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2020)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.28)
Baby Steps (Ch.370)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.13)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.74)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.687)
Nozo x Kimi (Ch.46)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.16)
Sekai ka Kanojo ka Erabenai (Ch.29)
Shingeki no Eroko-san (Ch.2-4)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.55)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.38-50)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 14, 2020)

Baby Steps 370-371
Dungeon Meshi 062
Enen no Shouboutai 210
Tomb Raider King 040


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 14, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 122-125 + 125.5 extra
Lookism Chapter 274
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapters 1-4
Tomb Raider King Chapters 39-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.371)
Gal Gohan (Ch.66)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.26)
Isekai de Cheat Skill wo te ni Shita ore wa, Genjitsu Sekai wo mo Musou Suru ~Level Up wa Jinsei wo Kaeta~ (Ch.3)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.17)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.87-88)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.23)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.56)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.15)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.28-29)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.15)
Yome no Manimani (Ch.1-2)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 15, 2020)

ACT-AGE 105
Black Clover 243
Boku no Hero Academia 264
Chainsaw Man 062
Dr. Stone 143
Haikyu!! 386
Jigokuraku 090
Jujutsu Kaisen 099
Kimetsu no Yaiba 198
MASHLE 008
One Piece 974
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 042
The Promised Neverland 171
We Never Learn 151


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 15, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia 264
Chainsaw Man 062
Dr. Stone 143
Kimetsu no Yaiba 198
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 042
The Promised Neverland 171


----------



## Matariki (Mar 16, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.105)
Black Clover (Ch.240-242)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.151)
Dr. Stone (Ch.143)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.16)
I am Worried that my Childhood Friend is too Cute! (Ch.1)
Ichijouma Mankitsu Gurashi (Ch.4)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.16)
Kuzu Inou "Thermo Operator" no Ore ga Musou suru made (Ch.9-10)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.65)
Maomarimo (Ch.29)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.32)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.28)
Naze Boku no Sekai wo Daremo Oboeteinai no ka? (Ch.19)
Ningen Fushin no Boukenshatachi ga Sekai o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.1-8)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.16)
Roujoteki Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.27)
Tensei Shite Inaka de slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.28)
Tonari no Kinniku Joshi (Ch.1-5)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.51-82)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.72)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.24)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.171)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.29)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 16, 2020)

Baby Steps 372
Golden Kamui 232
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 072


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 16, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapters 1-10
Edens Zero Chapter 86
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapters 5-24


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 17, 2020)

Edens Zero 086
Hajime no Ippo 1292
Hitman 052
Jagaaaaaan 097
Orient 046
Promised Orchid 013
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 073


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 17, 2020)

Jagaaaaaan ch97


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.372)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.264)
Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.10-11)
Frontier Diary (Ch.1-3)
Gal Gohan (Ch.67)
KINGDOM OF THE "Z" (Ch.1-3)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni (Ch.59)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.75)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.688)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.33)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.23)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.205)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.41)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.12)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.57)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.29)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.57-59)
Yankee JK no Ijou na Aijou (Ch.1-5)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.199)


----------



## Matariki (Mar 18, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Dorei Shounin Shika Sentakushi Ga Nai desu Yo? ~Harem? Nani sore oishii no?~ (Ch.14)
Eden's Zero (Ch.86)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.94-95)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha Kansatsu Kiroku. (Ch.19)
KINGDOM OF THE "Z" (Ch.4-10)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.89)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono no Chikara o Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.8)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.323-324)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.689)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.9)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.99)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.56)
Re:Monster (Ch.58-59)
Silver Plan to Redo From JK (Ch.4)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.46)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.73)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 18, 2020)

Orient 047
Solo Leveling 110
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Hiraheishi wa Kako o Yumemiru (Ch.1-15)
Isekai ni Tobasareta Ossan wa Doko e Iku? (Ch.28)
JK megami to yuruyuru TS-ra ifu! (Ch.2)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.4)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.244)
Kuroi Sera Fuku (Ch.11)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.76)
Mina-sama no Omocha desu (Ch.1)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.690)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.33)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.206)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.103)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 19, 2020)

29 to JK 029
Daiya no A - Act II 205
Jojolion 095
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 182
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 244


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 19, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapters 11-22
Kengan Ashura Chapters 126-133
Solo Leveling Chapter 110


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 19, 2020)

East, Into the Night Ch9


----------



## Matariki (Mar 20, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2020)

*Today:*

29 to JK (Ch.29) *[/Completed]*
Fukushuu wo chikatta shironeko wa ryuuou no hiza no jou de damin wo musaboru (Ch.17)
Hina Change (Ch.19)
Hiraheishi wa Kako o Yumemiru (Ch.16-41)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.30)
Kaguya-Sama (Ch.182)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.691)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.44)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.33)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.14)
Seinaru Kishi no Ankokudou (Ch.1-4)
Tearmoon Teikoku Monogatari (Ch.1-6)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.47)


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 20, 2020)

East, Into the Night Chapter 9
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 33
Kengan Ashura Chapter 134-139 + 134.5 extra
One Piece Chapter 975


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2020)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 044
Dragon Ball Super 058
Orient 048


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 264


----------



## Veggie (Mar 21, 2020)

One Piece Dress Rosa arc. If I dont catch up now, I'll never be able to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2020)

*Today:*

100 Kanojo,100-nin no Kanojo,Kimi no koto ga daidaidaidaidai suki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.10)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.44)
Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.21)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.21)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.21)
I, Who Possessed a Trash Skill ?Thermal Operator?, Became Unrivaled. (Ch.11-12)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.111)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.27)
Isekai Teni, Jirai Tsuki. (Ch.0-2)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Ch.44)
KINGDOM OF THE "Z" (Ch.11)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono no Chikara o Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.9)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.77)
Mina-sama no Omocha desu (Ch.2-4)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.692)
Oshi ga kounin sutouka ni narimashita (Ch.1-2)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.207)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.22)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru. (Ch.14-15)
YJK's unusual affection (Ch.6)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 21, 2020)

Orient 049


----------



## Matariki (Mar 21, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 27


----------



## Raiken (Mar 21, 2020)

Fullmetal Alchemist again a little... also... is there a section/thread for that anywhere?


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 22, 2020)

ACT-AGE 106
Black Clover 244
Boku no Hero Academia 265
Chainsaw Man 063
Dr. Stone 144
Enen no Shouboutai 211
Golden Kamui 233
Haikyu!! 387
Jagaaaaaan 098
Jigokuraku 091
Jujutsu Kaisen 100
Kimetsu no Yaiba 199
MASHLE 009
One Piece 975
Samurai 8: Hachimaruden 043
The Promised Neverland 172
Unemployed Concentration Camp 028
We Never Learn 152


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.12)
Dioti Manual: Kamisama-tachi no Renai Daikou (Ch.17)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.36)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.5)
Kamigami ni Sodaterare Shimo no, Saikyou to Naru (Ch.2)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.28-29)
Koshiba Aoi ni Aetara (Ch.0-6)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai  (Ch.18)
Maomarimo (Ch.30)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.325-326)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.693)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.105)
Onizuka-chan and Sawarida-kun (Ch.1-21)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.83)
Slime Life (Ch.77)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.37)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.1)


----------



## Matariki (Mar 23, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 28


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 23, 2020)

Onepunch-Man 129
The Second Coming of Gluttony 032
Tomb Raider King 041


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.1-2)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.265)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.17)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahoutsukai Yattemasu (Ch.14)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.18)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san ; Yankee Musume (Ch.1-5)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.42)
Koishigawa-san wa Nikushokukei (Ch.1)
Kuroi Sera Fuku (Ch.12)
Legend (Ch.41)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.13)
Mina-sama no Omocha desu (Ch.5-13)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.694)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.208)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.58)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (C.44)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.1)
Shingeki no Eroko-san (Ch.5-6)
Silver Plan to Redo From JK (Ch.5)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.7)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.15)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.172)


----------



## Matariki (Mar 24, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.5)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.13)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.18)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.96)
Himari no Mawari (Ch.17)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.42)
Jimi Joshi x Osekkai Danshi (Ch.1-4)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.6)
Kamisama Ni Kago 2 Nin Bun Moraimashita (Ch.4)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.43)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.19)
Level 1 dakedo Unique Skill de Saikyou desu (Ch.13)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.90)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.24)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.78)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.327-328)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.695)
Muto And Sato (Ch.1-4)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.2)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.200)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 24, 2020)

Eden's Zero 086-087
Hajime no Ippo 1293
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 245


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 25, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 23
Edens Zero Chapter 87
Kengan Ashura Chapters 140-143 + 140.5 and 143.5 extras
Tomb Raider King Chapter 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2020)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.5)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.19)
Eden's Zero (Ch.87)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.19)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.3)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san ; Yankee Musume (Ch.7)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.245)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.91)
Momoiro Ome-chen (Ch.8)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.696)
Muto And Sato (Ch.5-8)
My Childhood Friend is too Cute, it's frustating!  (Ch.2-3)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.209)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.32)
Sono mono. Nochi ni (Ch.15)
The Life of the Witch Who Remains Single for About 300 Years! (Ch.17)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.104)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 25, 2020)

Blue Lock 033
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 052
Jagaaaaaan 099
The Second Coming of Gluttony 033-034
Tomb Raider King 042
Umi no Cradle 022
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 074


----------



## Matariki (Mar 25, 2020)

Kingdom Ch. 635


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 26, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 144-158 + 153.5 extra
Tomb Raider King Chapter 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.633)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.52)
Himekishi ga Classmate! (Ch.31)
Isekai NTR (Ch.2-3)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.8)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.5)
Kuno Chiyo the Precog (Ch.37)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.79)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.697)
Onizuka-chan and Sawarida-kun (Ch.22)
Reincarnated into an Otome Game? Nah, I'm Too Busy Mastering Magic! (Ch.1-3)
Shingeki no Eroko-san (Ch.7)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.50)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.48)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.74)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 26, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 206
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 183
Nanatsu no Taizai 342
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 009


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 265


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 27, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 34


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 27, 2020)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 035


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.23)
Bishoujo ni Natta kedo, Netoge Haijin Yattemasu (Ch.1-2)
Chichi no Jikan (Ch.1-10)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.20)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.46)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.98-99)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.1-3)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san ; Yankee Musume (Ch.9)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.183)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.136)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.92)
Mana-Senpai's Request (Ch.1)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon Shita no de, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. (Ch.26)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.698)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.10-11)
Reberu 1 dakedo Yuniiku Sukiru de Saikyou desu (Ch.14)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.5)


----------



## Matariki (Mar 27, 2020)

Blue Lock Ch. 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2020)

*Today:*

100 Kanojo,100-nin no Kanojo,Kimi no koto ga daidaidaidaidai suki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.11)
Boku ga Yuusha de Maou mo Boku de (Ch.1-2)
Fukushuu Kansuisha no Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.9)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.7)
Hoshihimemura No Naishobanashi (Ch.1-2)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai De Jiyuu Sugiru Majutsu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.7)
I don't know what my little sister's friend is thinking! (Ch.15)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.4-9)
La hija de mi madrastra es mi ex-novia (Ch.5)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.80)
Miharashi-sou no 5-nin no Hanayome (Ch.6)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.699)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.84)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.30)
SEKKUSU AND DANJON! ~ WAGAYA NO CHIKA NI, H KAISU (Ch.3)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.23-24)
Shingeki no Eroko-san (Ch.8-9)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.7)
Slime Life (Ch.78-79)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.63)
The Middle-aged Man Who Just Returned From Another World Melts His Fathercon Daughters With His Paternal Skill (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 28, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 212


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2020)

Gin no Saji 130
Golden Kamui 234


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikoudesu! (Ch.25)
Gal Gohan (Ch.68) *[/Complete]*
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.35)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.15)
Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.53)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.93-94)
Maomarimo (Ch.31)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.21)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.33)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.25)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.700)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.1-7)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.17)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.25-26)
Retired Heroes (Ch.34)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.9)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.69)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.1-5)
Yome no Manimani (Ch.3)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai Ni Bakuen Wo! (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2020)

ACT-AGE 107
Black Clover 245
Blue Lock 034
Boku no Hero Academia 266
Chainsaw Man 064
Dr. Stone 145
Haikyu!! 388
Jigokuraku 092
Jujutsu Kaisen 101
Kimetsu no Yaiba 200
MASHLE 010
The Promised Neverland 173
We Can't Study 153


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 30, 2020)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 036


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.106-107)
Asper Kanojo (Ch.1-28)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.266)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.152-153)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business (Ch.28)
Dr. Stone (Ch.145)
Koisuru Michiru Ojou-sama (Ch.14)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.17)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.701)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.106)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.14)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.8-15)
Ore ga Fujoshi de Aitsu ga Yuri-ota de (Ch.5)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.210)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.17)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.34)
Tatoe Hai ni Nattemo (Ch.1-13)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.16)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.173)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 30, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 266


----------



## Matariki (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 145


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2020)

*Today:*

Fukushuu o Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.15)
Gin no Saji (Ch.124)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.17)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.18)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.31)
Kouryakuhon o Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai ~< meirei sa sero (Ch.9)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.81)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.329-330)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.14)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.702)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.10)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.40-41)
Shingeki no Eroko-san (Ch.10)
The Wrong Way To Use Healing Magic (Ch.30)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.4)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.121)
Yuusha ga Shinda! (Ch.185-186)


----------



## Matariki (Mar 31, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 40


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 31, 2020)

Umi no Cradle 023


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 1, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 24
Edens Zero Chapter 88
Kengan Ashura Chapters 159-164 + 162.5 extra
Lookism Chapters 275-276
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 69


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2020)

*Today:*


Gin no Saji (Ch.125-130)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou (Ch.16)
Horimiya (Ch.113)
Isekai Yururi Kikou: Raising Children While Being an Adventurer (Ch.20)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.10-13)
Kono Sekai wa Tsuite iru (Ch.7)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.5)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.11)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.331-332)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.703)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.4)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.57)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.42)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.1)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.3)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.21)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.23)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.105)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.72)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.122)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 1, 2020)

Hajime no Ippo 1294
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 246


----------



## Matariki (Apr 1, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi no Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.21)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai (Ch.7-8)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.6)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.246)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.95)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.31)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.82)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.704)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.333-334)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.12)
Nidome no Yuusha (Ch.10-11)
Nidoume no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.38-39)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.565)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.16)
Renai Boukun (Ch.57+Epilogue) [/Cpmplete]
I don't know what my little sister's friend is thinking! (Ch.17)
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! (Ch.175)
World's End Harem (Ch.78)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 2, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 207
Ookiku Furikabutte 145
Platina End 050
The Second Coming of Gluttony 037


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 3, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 35
One Piece Chapter 976
Tower of God S1 Chapters 0-13


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 3, 2020)

Blue Lock 035
Chi no Wadachi 070
Onepunch-Man 130
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 010
Tomb Raider King 043


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Ao No Exorcist (Ch.120)
Dorei Shounin Shika Sentakushi Ga Nai desu Yo? ~Harem? Nani sore oishii no?~ (Ch.15)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.41)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.10)
Kimi no Koto ga Dai Dai Dai Dai Dai Sukina 100-ri (Ch.12)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.19)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.705)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.107)
My Childhood Friend is too Cute, it's frustrating! (Ch.4)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.10)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.211)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.566)
Platinum End (Ch.49-50)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.5)
Sousei No Onmyouji (Ch.77-81)
World Trigger (Ch.194-195)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 4, 2020)

3-gatsu no Lion 169
Jagaaaaaan 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.12)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.8)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama, Tadaima Isekai e Odekakechuu (Ch.31-32)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.32)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.10)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga (Ch.22)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.43)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.20)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.11-13)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.83)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.706)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.13)
My Recently Hired Maid Is Suspicious (Ch.12)
Ore ga Watashi ni Naru made (Ch.1-10)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.567)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.27)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.6-7)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.16-19)
Sono mono. Nochi ni (Ch.16)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito~ (Ch.20)
Unicorn to sabishi-gari ya shoujo (Ch.5)
Yankee JK KuzuHana-chan (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 4, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.37)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.96)
Maomarimo (Ch.32)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.707)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.11-12)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.85)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.9-10)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata wo Tatakioru (Ch.13)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.75)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.201)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 5, 2020)

ACT-AGE 108
Black Clover 246
Boku no Hero Academia 267
Chainsaw Man 065
Dr. Stone 146
Golden Kamui 235
Haikyu!! 389
Jigokuraku 093
Jujutsu Kaisen 102
Kimetsu no Yaiba 201
MASHLE 011
One Piece 976
The Promised Neverland 174
Toukyou卍Revengers 150
We Never Learn 154
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 075


----------



## Matariki (Apr 5, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 45


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 5, 2020)

Currently reading:
Hunter x hunter
Vinland saga
Black clover
Promised neverland
Tenjou tenge
Psyren
Battle royal
Berserk deluxe edition
Pluto
Gantz for the hundredth time


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 6, 2020)

Promised Orchid 014
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 076


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.108)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.267)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.154)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.18-19)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.64)
Dr.Stone (Ch.146)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.18-19)
Gun x Clover (Ch.49)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai De Jiyuu Sugiru Majutsu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.7)
Ichido Dake Demo, Koukai Shitemasu (Ch.3-9)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.36)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.14)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.11-25)
Kamigami ni Sodaterare Shimo no, Saikyou to Naru (Ch.3)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.44)
Kuroi Sera Fuku (Ch.13)
Magical Girl Sho (Ch.1-4)
Matano Okoshiwo (Ch.7-11)
Midara Na Jakyou Ni Sukuu Mono (Ch.17)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.708)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.17)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.13)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen (Ch.11)
Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.34)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.18)
Roujoteki Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.28)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.11-13)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.9)
Shiori Experience: Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Ojisan (Ch.30-32)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.20)
Tensei Ouji wa Daraketai (Ch.24)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.76)
Yozakura-san Chi no Daisakusen (Ch.31)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.174)


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 6, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 277
Tower of God S1 Chapter 14-78


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 7, 2020)

Ballroom e Youkoso 052
Eden's Zero 088-089


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Bandai Kaname wa Asobitai (Ch.20)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv. 1 Kara Isekaide Ganbarimasu! (Ch.12)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.43)
Ikenai Kanojo no Otetsudai (Ch.18)
Jichou shinai Motoyuusha no Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.15)
Kaette kudasai! (Ch.15)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.31)
Koisuru Michiru Ojou-sama (Ch.15)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.84)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.709-710)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.34)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.11)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.568)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.21)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.14)
Shingeki no Eroko-san (Ch.11-12)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.30)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 7, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 47


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 7, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia ch. 267


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 8, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 89
Tower of God S2 Chapters 0-30


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 8, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 213
Shingeki no Kyojin 128
The Second Coming of Gluttony 038
Toukyou卍Revengers 151
UQ Holder! 171


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2020)

*Today:
*
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.22)
Choppiri Ecchi na Sanshimai demo, Oyomesan ni Shitekuremasuka? (Ch.3)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.20)
Eden's Zero (Ch.88-89)
Hare Kon. (Ch.170-171)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.20)
Kuro no Souzou Shoukanshi - Tenseisha no Hangyaku (Ch.20-26) [/Complete]
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.10)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.22)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.711)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.108)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.569)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.19)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.11)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.15-16)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.106)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.6)
Yankee JK KuzuHana-chan (Ch.3)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 8, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 48


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 9, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 208
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 053
Hajime no Ippo 1295
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 184
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 247
The Cradle of the Sea 023.5


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 9, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 25
East, Into the Night Chapter 10
Tomb Raider King Chapter 43
Tower of God S2 Chapters 31-70


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.17)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.51-52)
Isekai desu ga Mamono Saibai shiteimasu. (Ch.28)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.112)
Jichou shinai Motoyuusha no Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.16)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.97)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.85)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.713)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.14)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.5)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.570)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.23)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.38)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.48-49)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.32)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 9, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 49


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 10, 2020)

Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Chapters 1-15
Tower of God S2 Chapters 71-100


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 10, 2020)

Blue Lock 036-043
Chi no Wadachi 071
Enen no Shouboutai 214
Jagaaaaaan 101
Skip Beat! 279-280
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 011
Tomodachi Game 071
Toukyou卍Revengers 152


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2020)

*Today:
*
Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.44)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.14)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.118-120)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.23)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi x Kanojo (Ch.26)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.53)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.17-18)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai (Ch.184)
Kimi no koto ga daidaidaidaidai suki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.13)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.137)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.247)
Magical Girl Sho (Ch.5-6)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.714)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.15)
Onii-chan is done for (Ch.38)   
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.571)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.10)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.17)
My SplIt Little Sister (Ch.1-4)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.202)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 10, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 50


----------



## NPC (Apr 10, 2020)

The shocking reality of a loan shark collecting money


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 11, 2020)

Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Chapters 16-19
Tower of God S2 Chapters 101-112


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 11, 2020)

Toukyou卍Revengers 153


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Eiyu-Oh, Bu wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou no Minarai Kisi (Ch.4)
Hiraheishi wa Kako o Yumemiru (Ch.42)
I am Worried that my Childhood Friend is too Cute! (Ch.5)
Infection (Ch.80)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.19)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.11)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.45)
Magical Girl Sho (Ch.7)
Maji Tora! (Ch.39)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.26)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.86)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.335-336)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.715)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.5)
NEET dakedo HELLO WORK ni ittara isekai ni tsuretekareta (Ch.24)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen (Ch.12)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.11)
Sono mono. Nochi ni (Ch.17)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.47-48)
Watashi no Hajimete, Kimi ni Agemasu (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 11, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 51


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 12, 2020)

ACT-AGE 109
Beastars 001-007
Black Clover 247
Boku no Hero Academia 268
Chainsaw Man 066
Dr. Stone 147
Golden Kamui 236
Haikyu!! 390
Jujutsu Kaisen 103
Kimetsu no Yaiba 202
MASHLE 012
One Piece 977
Orient 050-051
The Promised Neverland 175
We Can't Study 155
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.46)
G Joushi! (Ch.1)
Jichou shinai Motoyuusha no Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.17)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.19)
KINGDOM OF THE "Z" (Ch.12)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.98)
Maomarimo (Ch.33)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.716)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.6)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai (Ch.5)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.50)
Tonari no Seki no Satou-san (Ch.1-13)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.30-35)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.127)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 12, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 52


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 13, 2020)

Beastars 008-016
Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 016
Hajime no Ippo 1296
Orient 052


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2020)

*Today:
*
Act-Age (Ch.109-110)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.268)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.155)
Dr. Stone (Ch.147)
Dungeon Kurashi no Moto Yuusha (Ch.1-12)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.20)
Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.4)
Infection (Ch.81)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Ch.45)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.20)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.34)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.32-33)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.717)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.61)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.7)
Ningen Fushin no Boukenshatachi ga Sekai o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.9-10)
Oshikake twin tail (Ch.1-5)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.86)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.6)
Succubus no Yuri na Hanashi (Ch.17)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.77)
Yome no Manimani (Ch.4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 13, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 268


----------



## Matariki (Apr 13, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 53


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 13, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 26
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 36
One Piece Chapter 977
Lookism Chapter 278
Tower of God S2 Chapters 113-130

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Fukakai na Boku no Subete o (Ch.18)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.53)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.21)
Koi Suru (Otome) No Tsukuri Kata ; Osananajimi (?) Wo Onnanoko Ni Shiteshimatta Hanashi (Ch.1-2)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.32)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.23)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.87)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.337-338)
Momoiro Ome-chen (Ch.9)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.13)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.35)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.49)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.16)
Oshikake twin tail (Ch.6)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.28)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.572)
Tsugumomo (Ch.127)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 14, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 54


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 14, 2020)

Beastars 017-025


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 15, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 90
Tower of God S2 Chapters  131-159


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 15, 2020)

Blue Lock 044
Dungeon Meshi 063
Eden's Zero 090
Enen no Shouboutai 215
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 248
Orient 053
The Second Coming of Gluttony 038-039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Jichou shinai Motoyuusha no Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.18)
Minamoto-kun Monogatari (Ch.339-341)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.109)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.8)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.17)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.6)
Ore ga Fujoshi de Aitsu ga Yuriota de (Ch.6)
Oshikake twin tail (Ch.7-8)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.19)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.573)
Pashiri na Boku to Koi suru Banchou-san (Ch.59)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.58)
Samayoeru Tensei-sha-tachi no Relive Game (Ch.1-7)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.16)
Taikoku Cheat nara Isekai Seifuku mo Rakushou desu yo? (Ch.1-4)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.50)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.203)


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 16, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 165-171 + 164.5 and 171.5 extras
Tower of God S2 Chapters 160-201


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 16, 2020)

Beastars 026-034
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 185
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 012
Tomodachi Game 072
Toukyou卍Revengers 154


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.85)
Dorei Shounin Shika Sentakushi Ga Nai desu Yo? ~Harem? Nani sore oishii no? (Ch.16)
Eden's Zero (Ch.90)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu: Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.16)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.36)
I don't know what my little sister's friend is thinking! (Ch.16-17)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.33)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.8)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.12)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.248)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.60)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.99)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.88)
Muto And Sato (Ch.9)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.23)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.18)
Oshikake twin tail (Ch.9)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.574)
Saikyou no Shuzoku ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.35)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.22)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.18)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.107)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.17)
Yankee JK KuzuHana-chan (Ch.4)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 16, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 55


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 17, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 37
Kengan Ashura Chapters 172-180
Tower of God S2 Chapters 202-205


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 17, 2020)

Beastars 035-052
Jagaaaaaan 102
Jojolion 096
Tomb Raider King 044


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2020)

*Today:
*
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? (Ch.22)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.24)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.26)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.185)
Kumo Desu Ga, Nani Ka? (Ch.1-19)
Kuroi Sera Fuku (Ch.14)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.100)
Oshikake twin tail (Ch.10)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.575)
Otome Bare (Ch.3-5)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.6)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.58)
World Customize Creator (Ch.70)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 17, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 56


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 17, 2020)

Jagaaaaaan ch102


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 18, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 181-190 + 188.5 and 190.5 extras
Tower of God S2 Chapters 206-221


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi No Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.22)
Fukakai Na Boku No Subete (Ch.19)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai De Jiyuu Sugiru Majutsu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.8)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.20)
Kimi no Koto ga Dai Dai Dai Dai Dai Sukina 100-ri (Ch.14)
Kumo Desu Ga, Nani Ka? (Ch.20-43)
Magika No Kenshi To Shoukan Maou (Ch.53)
Choroidesuyo Onigoroshi-San! (Ch.1-3)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-chan (Ch.89)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.576)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.100)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.33)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 18, 2020)

Beastars 053-061


----------



## Matariki (Apr 18, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 57


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 19, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 191-200
Lookism Chapter 279

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 19, 2020)

Beastars 062-070
Blue Lock 045
Golden Kamui 237
Jigokuraku 094


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.7)
Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.13)
Class Teni De Ore Dake Haburaretara, Doukyuu Harem Tsukuru Koto Ni Shita (Ch.4)
G Joushi! (Ch.2-4)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.13)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.46)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.4)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.6)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.138)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.101)
Maomarimo (Ch.34)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.27)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.9)
Omaera Zenin Mendokusai! (Ch.50)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.11)
People Made Fun Of Me For Being Jobless But Its Not Bad At All (Ch.1-2)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.87)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.38)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.13)
Succubus no Yuri na Hanashi (Ch.18)
Switch (Ch.78-91)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.51)
Tonari no Seki no Satou-san (Ch.14)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 19, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 58


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 20, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 201-204
Tower of God S2 Chapters 222-223


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Black Clover (Ch.244-248)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.11)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.21)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.19)
Kaijuu Iro No Shima (Ch.7)
Kuroi Sera Fuku (Ch.15)
My Love Tiger (Ch.173)   
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.13-15)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.12)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja (Ch.1-4)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.43)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-San (Ch.23-25)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.33)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.6)
Takarakuji De 40-Oku Atattandakedo Isekai Ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.31)
Tensei Ouji Wa Daraketai (Ch.25)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.7)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.1-4)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 20, 2020)

Beastars 071-079
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 045
Dragon Ball Super 059
Journey to the West 083-090


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 21, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 27
Kengan Ashura Chapters 205-208
Raid Chapters 49-55
Tomb Raider King Chapter 44


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 21, 2020)

Beastars 080-088
Blue Lock 046
Promised Orchid 015
Skip Beat! 281
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 078


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2020)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.22)
Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku (Ch.7)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.15)
Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.5)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.44)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.90)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.16)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.7)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.13-14)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.12)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.13)
Sayonara Peter Pan (Ch.1-16)
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.30)
Seiken Gakuin No Maken Tsukai (Ch.4)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-San Wa Ohirune Ga Shitai (Ch.28)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru. (Ch.18)
Urami Koi, Koi, Urami Koi. (Ch.62) *[/Complete]*
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.3-4)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 22, 2020)

Beastars 089-106
Enen no Shouboutai 216
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 054
Hajime no Ippo 1297
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 249
Onepunch-Man 131
Oshi no Ko 001
Promised Orchid 016-019


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 22, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 91
Tower of God S2 Chapters 224-227


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.13)
Dekisokonai to Yobareta Moto Eiyuu wa, Jikka Kara Tsuihousa Retanode Suki Katte ni Ikiru Koto ni Shita (Ch.3-4)
Ichijouma Mankitsugurashi! (Ch.5)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.20)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.24)
Jk Haru Wa Isekai De Shoufu Ni Natta (Ch.5)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.9)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.21)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.4-6)
Minamoto-Kun Monogatari (Ch.342)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.110)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.15)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.212)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.26)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.22)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.7)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.19)
Taikoku Cheat Nara Isekai Seifuku Mo Rakushou Desu Yo? (Ch.5)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.78)


----------



## Matariki (Apr 22, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 59


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 23, 2020)

Fate/strange fake ch. 11-12


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 23, 2020)

Beastars 107-124
Daiya no A - Act II 209
Eden's Zero 091
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 186
Promised Orchid 020-022
Toukyou卍Revengers 155
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 079


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 23, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 38
Raid Chapters 56-58
Tower of God S2 Chapters 228-240


----------



## Matariki (Apr 24, 2020)

Battle Tendency Ch. 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2020)

*Today:
*
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.25)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.14)
Futago Complex (Ch.1-3)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.12)
Kuroi Sailor Fuku (Ch.16) [/Complete]
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.23)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.29)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.5)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.79)
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.36-40)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.60-65)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.6)


*
Yesterday:
*
Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.14)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.13)
Eden's Zero (Ch.91)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.54)
I Am Worried That My Childhood Friend Is Too Cute! (Ch.6)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.47)
Keizoku Wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.6-7)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.249)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.102)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.91)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun Sai Jakushoku (Ch.1-4)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.16)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.42)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.108)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 24, 2020)

Beastars 125-151
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 013


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 25, 2020)

One Piece Chapter 978
Tower of God S2 Chapters 241-246


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.14)
Choroidesuyo Onigoroshi-San! (Ch.4)
G Joushi! (Ch.5)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.21)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.13)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.92)
Modokidomo (Ch.1-6)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.34)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.18)
Himari No Mawari (Ch.18)
Tou No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.8)
Yotsuya Kaidan! (Ch.1-12)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 25, 2020)

Beastars 152-174
Blue Lock 047
Chi no Wadachi 072
Golden Kamui 238
Promised Orchid 023


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 26, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 280
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapter 25
Tower of God S2 Chapters 247-251


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 26, 2020)

ACT-AGE 110
Black Clover 248
Boku no Hero Academia 269
Chainsaw Man 067
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 017
Dr. Stone 148
Haikyu!! 391
Jigokuraku 095
Jujutsu Kaisen 104
Kimetsu no Yaiba 203
Kings' Viking 065
MASHLE 013
One Piece 978
Promised Orchid 024-025
We Never Learn 156
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 080


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Adamasu No Majotachi (Ch.1-19)
Dioti Manual ~Kamisamatachi No Ren'ai Daikou~ (Ch.23) *[/Epilogue]*
Futago Complex (Ch.4)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.15)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.113)
Koi Suru Otome Wa Eromanga Ni Yume Wo Miru (Ch.1-5)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.14)
Seinaru Kishi no Ankokudou (Ch.5)
The New Gate (Ch.55-57)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.33-35)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 26, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 269


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 27, 2020)

Tower of God S2 Chapters 252-258


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 27, 2020)

Promised Orchid 026-028
Tokyo Ghoul 001-009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2020)

Today:

Again!! (Ch.110-136) *[/Complete]*
Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.36)
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to (Ch.186)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.54)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.15)
Lust Geass (Ch.1-12)
Monogatari No Naka No Hito (Ch.18)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.34)
Slime Life (Ch.80)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.49)


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 28, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 28
Edens Zero Chapter 92
Tower of God S2 Chapters 259 and 260


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 28, 2020)

Baby Steps 373
Chi no Wadachi 073
D-Grayman 236
Eden's Zero 092
Hitman 053
Tokyo Ghoul 010-019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Bishoujo Ni Natta Kedo, Netoge Haijin Yattemasu (Ch.3)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv. 1 Kara Isekaide Ganbarimasu! (Ch.13)
Eden's Zero (Ch.92)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.17)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.19)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.103-104)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.93)
Nyotaika Homo (Ch.1-8)
Nyotaika Shita Boku wo Kishi-samatachi ga Nerattemasu (Ch.1-3)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.59)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.88)
Remake Toko (Ch.0-2)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.7)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.13)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.27)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.8)
SEKKUSU AND DANJON! (Ch.4)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.10)
Strike Or Gutter (Ch.22)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.19)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.16)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.204)


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 29, 2020)

Tower of God S2 Chapters 261


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 29, 2020)

Asadora! 024
Hajime no Ippo 1298
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 014
The Second Coming of Gluttony 040-041
Tokyo Ghoul 020-029
Tomodachi Game 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Choppiri Ecchi na Sanshimai demo, Oyomesan ni Shitekuremasuka? (Ch.4)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.12)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.16)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.100)
Isekai Teni, Jirai Tsuki. (Ch.3)
Jk Haru Wa Isekai De Shoufu Ni Natta (Ch.6)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.10)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.8)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.111)
Nettaigyo Wa Yuki Ni Kogareru (Ch.27)
Nishino ~ gakunai kasuto saikai ni shite ino sekai saikyo no (Ch.7)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.34)
Retired Heroes (Ch.35)
Sayonara Peter Pan (Ch.17)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.10)
Taikoku Cheat Nara Isekai Seifuku Mo Rakushou Desu Yo? (Ch.6)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.70)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.109)


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 30, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 209-212
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 70


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 30, 2020)

Blue Lock 048
Daiya no A - Act II 210
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 187
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 250
Tokyo Ghoul 030-048
Toukyou卍Revengers 156


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Angelica (Ch.2)
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? (Ch.23)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.121)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.34)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.94)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.10)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.17-21)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.5)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.52)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai (Ch.51)
Yuusha Ga Shinda! (Ch.187-188)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 1, 2020)

East, Into the Night Chapter 11
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 39
Kengan Ashura Chapters 213-215 + 212.5 extra


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.8)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikoudesu! (Ch.26)
Hina Change (Ch.21)
I Am Worried That My Childhood Friend Is Too Cute! (Ch.7)
Isekai Desu Ga Mamono Saibai Shiteimasu. (Ch.29)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahoutsukai Yattemasu (Ch.15)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai (Ch.187)
Kyoudai Hodo Chikaku Tooimono Wa Nai (Ch.66)
Lust Geass (Ch.13)
Muto And Sato (Ch.10)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.22)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (May 1, 2020)

Tomb Raider King 045


----------



## Mysticreader (May 2, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 216-218
Noragami Chapter 88
Tomb Raider King Chapter 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.24)
Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.15)
Isekai Ni Tobasareta Ossan Wa Doko E Iku? (Ch.29)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.46)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.16)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.139)
Lust Geass (Ch.14)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.22)
Megasameta-ra on'nanoko ni natte ita hanashi (Ch.1-3)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.95)   
Moto Saikyou No Kenshi Wa, Isekai Mahou Ni Akogareru (Ch.14)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player (Ch.15)
Ore Ga Watashi Ni Naru Made (Ch.11-12)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.30)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.30)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.1)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (May 2, 2020)

Baby Steps 374
Birdmen 056
Enen no Shouboutai 217
Golden Kamui 239
Journey to the West 091
Tokyo Ghoul 049-079


----------



## Mysticreader (May 3, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapter 219-225 + 220.5 extra
Lookism Chapter 281


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.29)
Baby Steps (Ch.373-374)
Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan!: Chouka Hogo na Saikyou Dragon ni Sodaterareta Musuko (Ch.11)
Choroidesuyo Onigoroshi-San! (Ch.5)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.48)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.16)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.35)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.22)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.21-22)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.3)
Lust Geass (Ch.15)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.105)
Megasameta-ra on'nanoko ni natte ita hanashi (Ch.4-9)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.37-38)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.11)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.24)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.19-21)
Otome No Harawata Hoshi No Iro (Ch.4)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no An’yaku Teii Arasoi Munou wo Enjiru SS Rank Ouji wa Koui Keishou-sen wo Kage kara Shihai Suru (Ch.1-4)
Sayonara Peter Pan (Ch.18) *[/Complete]*
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.31)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.39)
Strike Or Gutter (Ch.23)
Tadashi Ore Wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.9)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.19)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.9-10)
Tsugumomo (Ch.128)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.8)
World Trigger (Ch.196)
Yome No Manimani (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (May 3, 2020)

3-gatsu no Lion 170
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 046
Jagaaaaaan 103
Jigokuraku 096
Tokyo Ghoul 080-100


----------



## Mysticreader (May 4, 2020)

Kengan Ashura Chapters 226-232 + 229.5 extra


----------



## dhilonv (May 4, 2020)

Baby Steps 375
Blue Lock 049
Hitman 054
Oshi no Ko 002
Tokyo Ghoul 101-111
Tomb Raider King 046


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.9)
/Blush-DC ~Himitsu~ (Ch.24-48)
3-gatsu no Lion (Ch.167-170)
Baby Steps Ch.375
Bandai Kaname Wa Asobitai (Ch.21)
Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.6)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.22)
Fukakai Na Boku No Subete O (Ch.20)
Futago Complex (Ch.5)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.16)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.36)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.16)
Megasameta-ra on'nanoko ni natte ita hanashi (Ch.10-11)
Midarana Kakyou ni su kuu Mono (Ch.18)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.17)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.23)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.8-9)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.89)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.42)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.50)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.36)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.13)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.11)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.20)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.12)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.51)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo  (Ch.12)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 5, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 29
Kengan Ashura Chapters 233-236
Tomb Raider King Chapter 46


----------



## dhilonv (May 5, 2020)

Baby Steps 376


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.45)   
Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.37)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.22)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.27)
Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.6)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.32)
Kingdom Of "z" (Ch.13-14)
Lust Geass (Ch.16)
Maou Desu. Onna Yuusha No Hahaoya To Saikon Shita No De, Onna Yuusha Ga Giri No Musume Ni Narimashita (Ch.27-28)
Megasameta-ra on'nanoko ni natte ita hanashi (Ch.12)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.96)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun Sai Jakushoku (Ch.4)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen (Ch.13-14)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.24)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.577)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.60)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.23)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu (Ch.22)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.7)
Shuumatsu no Harem (Ch.79)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.53)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.1-3)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.73)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 6, 2020)

Kono Oto Tomare! Chapters 74-76


----------



## dhilonv (May 6, 2020)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 042
Tokyo Ghoul 112-143
Tokyo Ghoul - Jack 001-007


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Angelica (Ch.3)
Baby Steps (Ch.376)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.37)
Kamigami Ni Sodaterare Shimo No, Saikyou To Naru (Ch.4)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.112)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.12)
Onii-Chan Is Done For (Ch.39)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.578)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.2-3)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.7)
Succubus no Yuri na Hanashi (Ch.19)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.4)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.14)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.12)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.7)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 7, 2020)

Kono Oto Tomare! Chapter 77-84


----------



## dhilonv (May 7, 2020)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 055


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2020)

*Today:
*
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.55)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.44)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.176)
Lust Geass (Ch.17)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.106-107)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.97)
My Love Tiger (Ch.174)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.20)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.579)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.9)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.4)
Tenseishichatta Yo (Ch.25)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 8, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 40
Kono Oto Tomare! Chapters 85-87


----------



## dhilonv (May 8, 2020)

Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2020)

*Today:
*
Isekai Seikatsu No Susume (Ch.1)
Koi Suru (Otome) No Tsukuri Kata ; Osananajimi (?) Wo Onnanoko Ni Shiteshimatta Hanash (Ch.4)
Kouryakuhon O Kushi Suru Saikyou No Mahoutsukai (Ch.10)
Midashitai Giya-San To Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.4)
Nishino ~ gakunai kasuto saikai ni shite ino sekai saikyo no shonen (Ch.8)
Ookii Onnanoko Wa Daisuki Desu Ka? (Ch.42-44)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.25-26)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.580)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja (Ch.5)
Real mo Tama ni wa Uso wo Tsuku (Ch.44)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.28)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.39)
Sense (Ch.21-28)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.20)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.17-18)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.13)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.7)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.175)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 9, 2020)

Kono Oto Tomare! Chapters 88-91
One Piece Chapter 979

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 9, 2020)

One Piece Chapter 979
Tower of God 477


----------



## dhilonv (May 9, 2020)

Baby Steps 377
Jagaaaaaan 104

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2020)

*Today:
*
2.5D Seduction (Ch.10-12)
Choroidesuyo Onigoroshi-San! (Ch.6)
Class Teni De Ore Dake Haburaretara, Doukyuu Harem Tsukuru Koto Ni Shita (Ch.5)   
Futago Complex (Ch.6-7)
Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.7)
I Am Worried That My Childhood Friend Is Too Cute! (Ch.8)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.37)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.108)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.13)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.25)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.19)
Ookii Onnanoko Wa Daisuki Desu Ka? (Ch.45)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.581)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.5-6)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.122-123)
Saikyou No Kurokishi, Sentou Maid Ni Tenshoku Shimashita (Ch.23)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.33)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.14)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.15)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 10, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 282
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapters 1-9


----------



## Ren. (May 10, 2020)

dhilonv said:


> Baby Steps 377
> Jagaaaaaan 104


Baby Steps is finished and we have some excels with the English summaries for all chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.377)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.21)
G Joushi! (Ch.6)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.1)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.55)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.23)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.35)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.24)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.10)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.27)
Okusan (Ch.105)
Ookii Onnanoko Wa Daisuki Desu Ka? (Ch.46)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.60)
Ponkotsu-Chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.20)
Re:monster (Ch.61)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.35)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.5)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-San Wa Ohirune Ga Shitai (Ch.29)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.5)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.14)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.80-81)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.5-6)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (May 10, 2020)

ACT-AGE 111
Baby Steps 378
Beastars 175
Black Clover 249
Boku no Hero Academia 270
Chainsaw Man 068
Dr. Stone 149
Haikyu!! 392
Jigokuraku 097
Jujutsu Kaisen 105
Kimetsu no Yaiba 204
MASHLE 014
One Piece 979
Shin Tennis no Oujisama 251-260
The Promised Neverland 176
We Never Learn 157
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 081


----------



## Mysticreader (May 11, 2020)

The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 10-12
Tomb Raider King Chapter 47-53


----------



## dhilonv (May 11, 2020)

Asadora! 025
Hitman 055
Tokyo Ghoul:re 001-020


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.111)
Baby Steps (Ch.378)
Black Clover (Ch.249)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.269-270)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.156-157)
Dr. Stone (Ch.149)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.14)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.23)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.1-2)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.2-4)
Hiyumi no Inaka Michi (Ch.1-3)
Horimiya (Ch.114)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.17)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.5)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.1-2)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.36)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.41)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.28)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.1-3)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.16)
Yozakura-san Chi no Daisakusen (Ch.34)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.176)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 12, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 30
Edens Zero Chapter 93
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapters 13-20


----------



## dhilonv (May 12, 2020)

Baby Steps 379
Blue Lock 050
Chi no Wadachi 074
Tokyo Ghoul:re 021-031
Tokyo Ghoul:re Joker


----------



## Sloan (May 12, 2020)

Naruto, started rereading the whole thing from chap 1 few days ago, on chapter 474.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.13)
A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.6)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.23)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.54)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai de Jiyuu Sugiru Jikyuu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.9-10)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.38)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.23)
Kamisama Ni Kago 2 Nin Bun Moraimashita (Ch.5)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.61)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.98)
Oneechan-Wa Koiyoukai (Ch.11)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.15)
Otome Bare (Ch.6)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.582)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.90)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.14)
Switch (Ch.92)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.66)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 13, 2020)

The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 21-27


----------



## blueice12 (May 13, 2020)

Full Ahead Coco Chapter 258
Finished it yesterday
And it took three days in total


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2020)

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 251
Orient 054
The Second Coming of Gluttony 043
Tokyo Ghoul 031.5-041
Tokyo卍Revengers 157


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.1)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.17)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.5)
The Fallen Ts Girl (Ch.1-4)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.1)
Kamitachi Ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.19-20)
Kouryakuhon O Kushi Suru Saikyou No Mahoutsukai ~< Meirei Sa Sero > To Wa Iwa Senai Oreryuu Mao Tobatsu Saizen Ruuto ~ (Ch.11)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.11)
Koisuru Bukimi-Chan (Ch.1)
Kou 1 Desu Ga Isekai De Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.35)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.28)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.99)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.113)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.47)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.583)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.21-22)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (May 14, 2020)

Asadora! 026
Baby Steps 380
Daiya no A - Act II 211
Jagaaaaaan 105
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 188
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 015
Tokyo Ghoul:re 042-052


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.379)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.9)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.12)
Genjitsushugisha No Oukokukaizouki (Ch.27)
Ibara-Chan Can't Rebel! (Ch.1)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.20)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.114)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.12)
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-Kun (Ch.13)
Kingdom Of "z" (Ch.15)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.47)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.250-251)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.109)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta,Mamakano (Ch.6)
Megami No Sprinter (Ch.25)
Minamoto-Kun Monogatari (Ch.343)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.11)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.6)
SS Sisters (Ch.24)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.54)
Tensei Kenja Wa Musume To Kurasu (Ch.3)
The Fallen Ts Girl (Ch.5)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.110)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.26)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 15, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 41


----------



## dhilonv (May 15, 2020)

Tokyo Ghoul:re 053-063
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 082


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.380)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.28)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.188)
Kakushigoto - Secrets (Ch.15)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.62)
My Love Tiger (Ch.175)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.14)
Okusan (Ch.106)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.29)
Remake Toko (Ch.3)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.37)
Shimazaki Nana @ Shigoto Boshu Chu (one-shot)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.40)
The Fallen Ts Girl (Ch.6)
Tou No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.16)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.1-9)
Watashi No Hajimete, Kimi Ni Agemasu (Ch.3)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.50)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.8)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.205)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 270


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2020)

Baby Steps 381
Dungeon Meshi 064


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Asuperu Kanojo (Ch.30)
By Spring (Ch.1-6)
Giniro no Genders (Ch.1-19)
Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.8)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.97)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.9)
Midashitai Giya-San To Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.5)
Nishino ~ gakunai kasuto saikai ni shite ino sekai saikyo no shonen (Ch.9)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.11)
Sokuochi Ts Musume-Chan (Ch.7)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.24)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.81-82)
World Customize Creator (Ch.71)
Yankee Wa Isekai De Seirei Ni Aisaremasu. (Ch.1-31)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 17, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 283


----------



## dhilonv (May 17, 2020)

ACT-AGE 112
Black Clover 250
Blue Lock 051
Boku no Hero Academia 271
Chainsaw Man 069
Dr. Stone 150
Enen no Shouboutai 218
Golden Kamui 240
Haikyu!! 393
Jigokuraku 098
Jujutsu Kaisen 106
Kimetsu no Yaiba 205
MASHLE 015
Oshi no Ko 003
Radiation House 033-034
The Promised Neverland 177
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 001
We Never Learn 158


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.381)
Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.15)
Choroidesuyo Onigoroshi-San! (Ch.7)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.115-116)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.38)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.110)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.25)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.35)
Roujoteki Shoujo Hinata-Chan (Ch.29)
Seinaru Ken wo Nuitara Onna no Ko ni Natte Shimatta Yuusha no Manga (Ch.6)
Shachiku To Shoujo No 1800-Nichi (Ch.1-2)
Sokuochi Ts Musume-Chan (Ch.8)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.6)
The Hero Who Returned Remains The Strongest In The Modern World (Ch.9)


----------



## SoulFire (May 17, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia 271
Spy x Family 27
Chainsaw Man 069
Dr. Stone 150
Kimetsu no Yaiba 205
MASHLE 015
The Promised Neverland 177
Guardian of the Witch 14
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 001
Jagaaaaaan! 102, 103


----------



## dhilonv (May 18, 2020)

Beastars 176
Eden's Zero 093
Hitman 056
Orient 055
Radiation House 035
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 083


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.112)
Black Clover (Ch.250)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.271)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.158)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.18)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.1-9)
Dr. Stone (Ch.150)
Eden's Zero (Ch.93)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.24)
Genkai Level 1 Kara No Nariagari: Saijaku Level No Ore Ga Isekai Saikyou Ni Naru Made (Ch.1)
Ichido Dake Demo, Koukai Shitemasu (Ch.10)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.117)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.36)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.33)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo  (Ch.17)
Kingdom Of "z" (Ch.16)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.35)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.15)
Ponko Tsundere Na Osananajimi (Ch.5)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.7)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.17)
Sokuochi Ts Musume-Chan (Ch.9)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.51)
Tsubasa to Hotaru (Ch.43)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.82-83)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.177)
Yome No Manimani (Ch.6)


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2020)

Fate/strange Fake Vol. 4 ch. 14


----------



## dhilonv (May 19, 2020)

Blue Lock 052-055
City 094-107
Eden's Zero 094
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 056
Hajime no Ippo 1299
Jagaaaaaan 106
Jojolion 097
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 252
Radiation House 036


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.14)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin Wo Mezasu (Ch.23)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.10)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.45)
Isekai De Cheat Skill Wo Te Ni Shita Ore Wa, Genjitsu Sekai Wo Mo Musou Suru ~Level Up Wa Jinsei Wo Kaeta~ (Ch.4)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.118)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.24)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.22-23)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.14-15)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.55)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-Ken (Ch.14)
Madougushi Dahliya wa Utsumukanai (Ch.6)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.29)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.213)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.35)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.7)
Sokuochi Ts Musume-Chan (Ch.10)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.52)
Strike Or Gutter (Ch.24)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 19, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 94


----------



## SoulFire (May 19, 2020)

Jagaaaaaan! 104, 105


----------



## dhilonv (May 20, 2020)

Baby Steps 382
Boruto 046
Dragon Ball Super 060
Tomb Raider King 047


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.56)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.3-4)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.2)
I, Who Possessed A Trash Skill ?Thermal Operator?, Became Unrivaled. (Ch.13)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.18)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.25)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.24-25)
Kami No Techigai De Shindara Zumi De Isekai Ni Hourikomare Mashita (Ch.1-2)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.12)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.48)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.252)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.24)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.16)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.30)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.91)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.53)
Taikoku Cheat Nara Isekai Seifuku Mo Rakushou Desu Yo? (Ch.7)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.17)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.52)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (May 21, 2020)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 189
Oshi no Ko 004
Skip Beat! 282
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 016
Tokyo Ghoul:re 064-075
Toukyou卍Revengers 158


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.2-6)
Baby Steps (Ch.382)
Hiyumi's Country Road (Ch.4)   
I, Who Possessed A Trash Skill ?Thermal Operator?, Became Unrivaled. (Ch.14)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.1-4)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.26-27)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.4-7)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.62)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.111)
Muto And Sato (Ch.11)
Narikawari (Ch.1-8)
Nishino ~ gakunai kasuto saikai ni shite ino sekai saikyo no shonen (Ch.10-11)
Sense (Ch.29)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.54)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.111)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 21, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 31
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 42
Kimi wa 008 Chapters 1-3
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 28


----------



## dhilonv (May 22, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 212


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.14-15)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.45-46)
Giniro no Genders (Ch.20)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.8)
Hina Change (Ch.22)
I Am Worried That My Childhood Friend Is Too Cute! (Ch.9-10)
Ichijouma Mankitsu Gurashi (Ch.6)
Isekai De Cheat Skill Wo Te Ni Shita Ore Wa, Genjitsu Sekai Wo Mo Musou Suru ~Level Up Wa Jinsei Wo Kaeta~ (Ch.5)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.25)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.28)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.189)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.49)
Kyoudai Hodo Chikaku Tooimono Wa Nai (Ch.67)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.112)
Nishino ~ gakunai kasuto saikai ni shite ino sekai saikyo no shonen ~ (Ch.12-14)
Okami-Kun Wa Hayakawa-San Ni Katenai (Ch.1-3)
People Made Fun Of Me For Being Jobless But Its Not Bad At All (Ch.3)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku,Gemuzuki no Tomodachi to Iroiro suru Hanashi (Ch.45)
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.32)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.4)
The Wrong Way To Use Healing Magic (Ch.31)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.9)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.10)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.9)
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.41-46)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.206)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 22, 2020)

Bungo Chapters 1-6
One Piece Chapter 980


----------



## dhilonv (May 23, 2020)

Baby Steps 383
Blue Lock 056
Tokyo Ghoul:re 076-098


----------



## Mysticreader (May 23, 2020)

Bungo Chapters 7-20
Lookism Chapter 284
Sekai Wa Kyou Mo Mawatteru Chapters 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.383)
Futago Complex (Ch.8)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.7)
Himari No Mawari (Ch.19)
Kuno Chiyo The Precog (Ch.38)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.7)
Maji Tora! (Ch.40)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.113)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.6-7)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.15)
Narikawari (Ch.9)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.31-32)
Retired Heroes (Ch.36)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.2-6)
Shachiku To Shoujo No 1800-Nichi (Ch.3)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.56)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (May 24, 2020)

ACT-AGE 113
Black Clover 251
Boku no Hero Academia 272
Chainsaw Man 070
Dr. Stone 151
Haikyu!! 394
Golden Kamui 241
Jujutsu Kaisen 107
MASHLE 016
One Piece 980
The Promised Neverland 178
The Second Coming of Gluttony 044
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 002
We Never Learn 159


----------



## Mysticreader (May 24, 2020)

Bungo Chapters 21-58
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 29


----------



## dhilonv (May 25, 2020)

Beastars 177
Hitman 057
Promised Orchid 029-030
Tokyo Ghoul:re 099-154
Tomb Raider King 048
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 084


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.113)
Black Clover (Ch.251)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.272)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.159)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.47)
Denpa Kyoushi (Ch.146)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.11)
Dr. Stone (Ch.151)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.25)
Futago Complex (Ch.9-10)
Giniro no Genders (Ch.21)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.39)
Hiyumi no Inaka Michi (Ch.5)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.37)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.98)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.37)
Kare to Kanojo no Sentaku (Ch.1-2)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.36)
Onii-Chan Is Done For (Ch.40)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.12)
Reberu 1 dakedo Yuniiku Sukiru de Saikyou desu (Ch.15)
Save & Load No Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.12)
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.33)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.7-12)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.21)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.57-58)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.64)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.1)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.7)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.178)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 26, 2020)

Cell Chapters 1-2
Dungeon Reset Chapter 32
Raid Chapters 59-64
The Strongest Florist Chapters 1-5


----------



## Matariki (May 26, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 151


----------



## dhilonv (May 26, 2020)

Blue Lock 057-062


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou  (Ch.40-41)
Eiyu-Oh, Bu Wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou No Minarai Kisi (Ch.5)
I Was Kicked Out Of The Hero’S Party Because I Wasn’T A True Companion So I Decided To Have A Slow Life At The Frontier (Ch.18)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.30)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.100)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.61)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.61)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.37)
Switch (Ch.93-100)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.22)
The New Gate (Ch.58)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.1)
VR Eroge yattetara Isekai ni Tensei shita no de, Bishoujo Maou wo Doreika suru (Ch.8)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.84)
Yakumo-San Wa Edzuke Ga Shitai. (Ch.0-20)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 26, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia ch. 271


----------



## dhilonv (May 27, 2020)

Blue Lock 063-065
Eden's Zero 095
Hajime no Ippo 1300
The Second Coming of Gluttony 045


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.7)
Asper Girl (Ch.31)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.18)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.101-102)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.26)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.13)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.8-9)
Seiken Gakuin No Maken Tsukai (Ch.5)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.9)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.22)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.59)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.65)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.2-3)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.2-3)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.18)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.112)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.21-22)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.74)
Yakumo-San Wa Edzuke Ga Shitai. (Ch.21-54)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.8)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.207)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 27, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 272


----------



## Mysticreader (May 27, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 95
Tomb Raider King Chapters 54-63


----------



## dhilonv (May 28, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 213
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 253-254
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 017
Toukyou卍Revengers 159


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Goblin Slayer (Ch.47-48)
Ingoshima (Ch.1-20)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.23)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.114)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.12)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.26)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken (Ch.42)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.33)
SEKKUSU AND DANJON! (Ch.5)
Tamarowa (Ch.1-12)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.2-3)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.17)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 28, 2020)

East, Into the Night Chapter 12(Completed)
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 43
Rot & Ruin Chapters 1-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2020)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.23)
Black Gakkou ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.16)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.26)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.36-46)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.15)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.39)
Kakushigoto - Secrets (Ch.15-16)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.8)
Kumo Desu Ga, Nani Ka? (Ch.44)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.34)
Mannen D-Rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuk (Ch.12)
Magical Girl Sho (Ch.8)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.115)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.39)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.19)
Rokujo Hitoma (Ch.2)
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.34)
Tsukimizuki Rikai No Tantei Satsujin (Ch.1-5)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.10)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.9)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 29, 2020)

Monkey Peak Chapters 1-29
Nana Chapter 1


----------



## dhilonv (May 30, 2020)

Blue Lock 066-068
Chi no Wadachi 075
Major 2nd 097-098


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.16)
Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.14)
By Spring (Ch.8)
Class Ga Isekai Shoukan Sareta Naka Ore Dake Nokotta N Desu Ga (Ch.22)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.65)
Denpa Kyoushi (Ch.147)
Kubo-San Doesn't Leave Me Be (Ch.25)
My Love Tiger (Ch.176)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.20)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.34)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.13)
Saikyou Onmyouji No Isekai Tenseiki Geboku No Youkaidomo Ni Kurabete Monster Ga Yowaisugirundaga (Ch.1)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.8)
Shuumatsu no Harem (Ch.80)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.11)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.6)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.128)
Zoku Kono Subarashii Sekai Ni Bakuen Wo! (Ch.24-25)


----------



## Mysticreader (May 30, 2020)

Jinmen Chapters 1-17
Lookism Chapter 285
Shibuya Kingyo Chapters 1-10
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 71


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2020)

*Today:*

29-Sai Dokushin Wa Isekai De Jiyuu Ni Ikita……katta (Ch.0-7)
Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.17)
Giniro no Genders (Ch.22)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.5-6)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.47-48)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.26)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.19)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.26)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.63)
Kuno Chiyo The Precog (Ch.39)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.21-22)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.93)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.10)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.8)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki (Ch.16)
My Love Tiger (Ch.177)
Sekkaku Cheat Wo Moratte Isekai Ni Teni Shita N Dakara, Suki Na You Ni Ikitemitai (Ch.13)
Sense (Ch.30)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.10)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.34)
Switch (Ch.101-102)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.71)
Tsukimizuki Rikai No Tantei Satsujin (Ch.6-7)
World Customize Creator (Ch.72)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 31, 2020)

BokuBen Ch. 111


----------



## dhilonv (May 31, 2020)

ACT-AGE 114
Black Clover 252
Boku no Hero Academia 273
Chainsaw Man 071
Dr. Stone 152
Haikyu!! 395
Jigokuraku 099
Jujutsu Kaisen 108
MASHLE 017
The Promised Neverland 179
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 003
We Can't Study 160


----------



## Mysticreader (May 31, 2020)

Children Chapters 1-6
Monkey Peak Chapter 30
Pigpen Chapters 1-16
Souboutei Kowasu Beshi Chapters 1-21


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2020)

Jagaaaaaan 107
Hitman 058
Oshi no Ko 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.114)
Akuyaku Ouji Wa Koi Ga Dekinai (Ch.6)
Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.38)
Black Clover (Ch.252)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.273)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.160)
Dr. Stone (Ch.152)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.13)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.26)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.18)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.49)
Minamoto-Kun Monogatari (Ch.344-346)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.25)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.37)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.40)
Ponko Tsundere Na Osananajimi (Ch.6)
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.35)
Sense (Ch.31)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.25)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.8)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.14)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.67)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.179)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 1, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 33
Edens Zero Chapter 96
Souboutei Kowasu Beshi Chapters 22-67


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 2, 2020)

Beastars 178
Enen no Shouboutai 219
Golden Kamui 242
Hajime no Ippo 1301
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 255
Orient 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.8)
Boku ga Yuusha de Maou mo Boku (Ch.3)
Futago Complex (Ch.11-12)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.8-10)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.17)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.46)
I, Who Possessed A Trash Skill ?Thermal Operator?, Became Unrivaled. (Ch.15-16)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.49)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.21)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.119-120)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.27)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.5)
Jk Haru Wa Isekai De Shoufu Ni Natta (Ch.7)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.40)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.16)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.9)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.101)
Minamoto-Kun Monogatari (Ch.347-350)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.35-36)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.589)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.43)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.12)
The Story Of A Yakuza Boss Reborn As A Little Girl (Ch.14)
Tsukimizuki Rikai No Tantei Satsujin (Ch.8)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.17)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.124)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 3, 2020)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 057
Platina End 051
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 018
Tomodachi Game 074


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 3, 2020)

Souboutei Kowasu Beshi Chapters 68-107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2020)

*Today:*

29-Sai Dokushin Wa Isekai De Jiyuu Ni Ikita……katta (Ch.8)
Hare Kon. (Ch.172)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.33)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.14)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.253-255)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.24)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.41)
My Love Tiger (Ch.178)
Ojou-Sama Wa Love Come No Shujinkou Ni Naritai! (Ch.1-8)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.590)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.29)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.113)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 4, 2020)

Eden's Zero 096
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 191
The Second Coming of Gluttony 046
Toukyou卍Revengers 160


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 4, 2020)

Souboutei Kowasu Beshi Chapters 108-150


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Ao No Exorcist (Ch.121)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.9)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.57)
Giniro no Genders (Ch.23)
Jishou Akuyaku Reijou na Konyakusha no Kansatsu Kiroku (Ch.21)
Isekai Yururi Kikou: Kosodate Shinagara Bouken-sha Shimasu (Ch.21)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.7)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.177)
Koi Goku no Toshi (Ch.38)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.26)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.116-117)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.102)
Midarana Kakyou ni su kuu Mono (Ch.19)
My Love Tiger (Ch.179)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.27)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.591)
Platina End (Ch.51)
Sekai No Owari No Encore (Ch.35-41)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.55-56)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.208)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 5, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 214
Enen no Shouboutai 220
Radiation House 037-038


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 5, 2020)

Children Chapter 7
Gofun Go No Sekai Chapter 1
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 44
Jinmen Chapter 18
Moshi Fanren Chapters 1-85
One Piece Chapter 981
Rot & Ruin Chapter 23
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 5, 2020)

One Piece Chapter 981

The Gamer 330


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.10-12)
Eden's Zero (Ch.95-96)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.11)
Jinsei Hensachi 48 No Koukousei Ga Kamisama Ni Narimashita (Ch.1-7)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.14)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.592)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.214)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.24)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.15)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.41)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.37)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.1-2)
Tsukimizuki Rikai No Tantei Satsujin (Ch.9)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.12)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.11)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 6, 2020)

Moshi Fanren Chapters 86-139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou wa, Shoumin ni Totsugitai!! (Ch.7-8)
Arafoo Shachiku No Golem Master (Ch.15)
By Spring (Ch.9)
Fukakai Na Boku No Subete O (Ch.21)
Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku ~ Seijo Kishi-Dan To Iyashi No Kamiwaza ~ (Ch.8)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.27)
Kamitachi Ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.22-23)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.190-191)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.23)
My Love Tiger (Ch.180)
Oogami-San, Dadamore Desu (Ch.30)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.20)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.593-594)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.94)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.46)
Saikyou No Kurokishi, Sentou Maid Ni Tenshoku Shimashita (Ch.24)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.11)
Shinja Zero No Megami-Sama To Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.1)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.23)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.5)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.19)
Tsukimizuki Rikai No Tantei Satsujin (Ch.10)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.9)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 6, 2020)

Birdmen 057
Major 2nd 099
Tomb Raider King 049


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 7, 2020)

ACT-AGE 115
Black Clover 253
Boku no Hero Academia 274
Chainsaw Man 072
Dr. Stone 153
Haikyu!! 396
Jigokuraku 100
Jujutsu Kaisen 109
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 026-029
Kings' Viking 066
MASHLE 018
One Piece 981
Oshi no Ko 006
Radiation House 039
The Promised Neverland 180
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 004
We Never Learn 161
Yu Yu Hakusho 001-026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.9)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.20)
Frontier Diary (Ch.4-5)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.50-52)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.19-20)
Isekai Demo Fuuzoku Jou Yatte Mita (Ch.2-3)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahoutsukai Yattemasu (Ch.16)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.118)
Minamoto-Kun Monogatari (Ch.351-354)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.101)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.39)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.10)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.23)
Shokushu Majutsu-shi no Nariagari (Ch.1)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.8)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.60)   
Tenshi To Akuto!! (Ch.32)
Tsukimizuki Rikai No Tantei Satsujin (Ch.11-12) [/Complete]
Unicorn To Sabishi-Gari Ya Shoujo (Ch.6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 7, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 273


----------



## Matariki (Jun 7, 2020)

Jigokuraku Ch. 100


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 8, 2020)

Beastars 179
Edens Zero 097
Enen no Shouboutai 221
Shingeki no Kyojin 129
YuYu Hakusho 026-035


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.115)
Black Clover (Ch.253)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.274)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.161)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.124-126)
Dr. Stone (Ch.153)
Giniro no Genders (Ch.24)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.40)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.8)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.28)
Kaguya Wants To Be Confessed To Official Doujin (Ch.28-29)
Koisuru Bukimi-Chan (Ch.2)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.27)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.38)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.38)
Oshikake Twin Tail (Ch.37-38)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.45)
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.36)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.36)
Takarakuji De 40-Oku Atattandakedo Isekai Ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.32)
Tamarowa (Ch.13)
Taikoku Cheat Nara Isekai Seifuku Mo Rakushou Desu Yo? (Ch.8)
Tenseishichatta Yo (Ch.26)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.9)
Transistor : Ibitsu na Sotogawa (Ch.1-4)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.23)
Unicorn To Sabishi-Gari Ya Shoujo (Ch.7)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.180)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 274


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 9, 2020)

Bougyaku No Kokekko Chapters 1-7
Children Chapter 8
Dungeon Reset Chapter 34
Edens Zero Chapter 97
Jinmen Chapter 19
Lookism Chapter 286
Lonely Attack On A Different World Chapters 1-14
Monkey Peak Chapter 31
Moshi Fanren Chapters 140-224
Pygmalion Chapters 1-19 *(Completed)*
Rot & Ruin Chapter 24
Shokuryou Jinrui Chapters 1-6
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 31
The Proto-Eye Chapters 1-19
Wicked Trapper: Hunter Of Heroes Chapters 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Hino-San No Baka (Ch.55)
Horimiya (Ch.115)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.17)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.9)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.28)
Okusan (Ch.107)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.595-596)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.62)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.62)
Retired Heroes (Ch.37)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.1)
Sense (Ch.32)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.24)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.61)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.59)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.1-3)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 9, 2020)

Hitman 059
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 030
UQ Holder! 172
Yu Yu Hakusho 036-055


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 10, 2020)

Hajime no Ippo 1302
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 019
Tomodachi Game 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.28)
Giniro no Genders (Ch.25) *[/Complete]*
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.12-13)
I, Who Possessed A Trash Skill ?Thermal Operator?, Became Unrivaled. (Ch.17)
Kaguya Wants To Be Confessed To Official Doujin (Ch.30)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.15)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.114)
My Love Tiger (Ch.181)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.597)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Relive Game (Ch.8)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.12)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.25-26)
Sekkaku Cheat Wo Moratte Isekai Ni Teni Shita N Dakara, Suki Na You Ni Ikitemitai (Ch.14)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.4)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 11, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 215
Toukyou卍Revengers 161
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 085
Yu Yu Hakusho 056-073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Asper Girl (Ch.32)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.19)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.9)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.119)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.17-19)
Narikawari (Ch.10-11)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.16)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.598)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.3)
Tonari no Seki ni Natta Bishoujo ga Horesaseyou to Karakatte Kuru ga Itsunomanika Kaeriuchi ni Shite Ita (Ch.1)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.4)
Yuragi-Sou No Yuuna-San (Ch.209)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.5)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 12, 2020)

Cell Chapter 3
Gofun Go No Sekai Chapter 2
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 45
Moshi Fanren Chapters 225-239
One Piece Chapter 982
Pigpen Chapter 17
Sweet Home Chapters 1-55
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.17-24)
By Spring (Ch.10)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.27)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.0-2)
I Was Kicked Out Of The Hero’S Party Because I Wasn’T A True Companion So I Decided To Have A Slow Life At The Frontier (Ch.19)
Kami No Techigai De Shindara Zumi De Isekai Ni Hourikomare Mashita (Ch.3)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.86)
Moto Saikyou No Kenshi Wa, Isekai Mahou Ni Akogareru (Ch.15-16)
My Love Tiger (Ch.182)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.599-600)
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.37)
Shachiku To Shoujo No 1800-Nichi (Ch.4-5)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.27)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.26-28)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.4)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.85)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 12, 2020)

Jagaaaaaan 108
Yu Yu Hakusho 074-082


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 031
Promised Orchid 031
Yu Yu Hakusho 083-101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.7)
30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.10)   
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? (Ch.24)
Akuyaku Reijou wa, Shoumin ni Totsugitai!! (Ch.9)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.14)
Houfuku Kanojo To Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.9-13)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.53)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.28)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.29)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.20)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.15)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.15)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.43)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.95)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no An’yaku Teii Arasoi Munou wo Enjiru SS Rank Ouji wa Koui Keishou-sen wo Kage kara Shihai Suru (Ch.5)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.13)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.28-29)
Sono Mono. Nochi Ni (Ch.18)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.62)
The New Gate (Ch.59)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.6)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 13, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 287
Sweet Home Chapters 56-82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.19)
Boku No Heya Ga Dungeon No Kyuukeijo Ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.19)   
Choppiri Ecchi na Sanshimai demo, Oyomesan ni Shitekuremasuka? (Ch.5)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.5)
Hiyumi no Inaka Michi (Ch.6)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.54-57)
Infection (Ch.82)
Isekai De Skill Wo Kaitai Shitara Cheat Na Yome Ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa No Structure (Ch.25)
Isekai Desu Ga Mamono Saibai Shiteimasu. (Ch.30)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.29)
Jinsei Hensachi 48 No Koukousei Ga Kamisama Ni Narimashita (Ch.8-9)
Kaguya Wants To Be Confessed To Official Doujin (Ch.31)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.120)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.9)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.63)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.30)
Otome Danshi Ni Koisuru Otome (Ch.601-604)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.44-45)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.22)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.57)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.20)
Tsugumomo (Ch.129)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.15)
Yome No Manimani (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 14, 2020)

ACT-AGE 116
Blue Lock 069-071
Boku no Hero Academia 275
Chainsaw Man 073
Dr. Stone 154
Golden Kamui 243
Haikyu!! 397
Jigokuraku 101
Jujutsu Kaisen 110
MASHLE 019
One Piece 982
Oshi no Ko 007
The Promised Neverland 181
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 005
Promised Orchid 032
We Never Learn 162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Act-Age (Ch.116)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.162)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.275)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.13-17)
Dr. Stone (Ch.154)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.27)
Futago Complex (Ch.13-16)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.15)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.10)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.56)
Koi Suru Otome Wa Eromanga Ni Yume Wo Miru (Ch.6)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.23)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.31)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.39)
Ponko Tsundere Na Osananajimi (Ch.7)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.1)
Shousetsu Toukou Saito O Riyou Shite Itara, Kurasu No Bishoujo Ga Dokushadatta (Ch.11-12)
Yakusoku No Neverland (Ch.181) *[/Complete]*
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 15, 2020)

Beastars 180
Enen no Shouboutai 222
Journey to the West 092-095
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 032
Yu Yu Hakusho 102-139


----------



## Matariki (Jun 15, 2020)

Jigokuraku Ch. 101


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 16, 2020)

Cell Chapter 4
Children Chapter 9
Edens Zero Chapter 98
Jinmen Chapter 20
Monkey Peak Chapter 32
Pigpen Chapters 18-19
Rot & Ruin Chapter 25
Sweet Home Chapters 83-98
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 33


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 16, 2020)

Baby Steps 384-385
Eden's Zero 098
Hitman 060
Yu Yu Hakusho 140-175


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.384-385)
Denpa Kyoushi (Ch.148)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.33)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.99)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.47)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.3)
I Am Worried That My Childhood Friend Is Too Cute! (Ch.11-12)
Kaguya Wants To Be Confessed To Official Doujin (Ch.32)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.10)
My Love Tiger (Ch.183)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.21)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.14)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.30-31)
Shousetsu Touko Saito O Riyou Shite Itara, Kurasu No Bishoujo Ga Dokushadatta (Ch.12) [/Complete]
Tearmoon Teikoku Monogatari: Dantoudai kara Hajimaru, Hime no Tensei Gyakuten Story (Ch.7-8)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.21)
Yankee Wa Isekai De Seirei Ni Aisaremasu (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 17, 2020)

Dungeon Meshi 065
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 058
Hajime no Ippo 1303
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 256
Toukyou卍Revengers 162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.16)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.12-13)
Dorei Shounin Shika Sentakushi Ga Nai Desu Yo? ~Harem? Nani Sore Oishii No?~ (Ch.17-19)
Eden's Zero (Ch.97)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.58)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.16)
I Was Kicked Out Of The Hero’S Party Because I Wasn’T A True Companion So I Decided To Have A Slow Life At The Frontier (Ch.20)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.58)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.121)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.16)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.11)
Naze Boku No Sekai Wo Daremo Oboeteinai No Ka? (Ch.20)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.114)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.53)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.68)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 17, 2020)

Kono Oto Tomare! Chapter 92
Sweet Home Chapters 99-110


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 17, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 275


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 18, 2020)

Baby Steps 386
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 047
Chi no Wadachi 076
Dragon Ball Super 061
Journey to the West 096
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 192
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.11)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.17)
Houfuku Kanojo To Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.14)   
Jinsei Hensachi 48 No Koukousei Ga Kamisama Ni Narimashita (Ch.10)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.121)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.103-107)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.26)
Neta Chara Kari Play No Tsumori Ga Isekai Shoukan ~Mayoibito Wa Josei No Teki Ni Ninteisaremashita~ (Ch.1-6)
Sakurai-san wa kizuite hoshii (Ch.1-8)
Sakura Nadeshiko (Ch.2)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.14)
SEISAN SHOKU O KIWAME SUGI TARA DENSETSU NO BUKI GA ORE NO YOME NI NARIMASHITA (Ch.1-2)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.10)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.75)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.86)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 19, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 216
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 019
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 047-049
Jojolion 098
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.15)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.47)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.11)   
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.22)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.8-9)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.36)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.192)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.10-11)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.108-117)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.16)
Oneechan-Wa Koiyoukai (Ch.13)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.215)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins In The Different World For My Old Age (Ch.46)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.13)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.42)
Tensei Shitara Dragon No Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee (Ch.15)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.13)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.8-9)
Angelica (Ch.4)
Boku No Heya Ga Dungeon No Kyuukeijo Ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.20)
By Spring (Ch.11)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.19-21)
Houfuku Kanojo To Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.15)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.37-40)
Kitaku Tochuu de Yome to Musume ga Dekita n dakedo, Dragon datta. (Ch.9)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.29)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.5)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.118-130)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.12)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.20)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.22)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.96)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.47)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.13)
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.38)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. (Ch.19)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.4-6)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue Lock 072-088
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 050
Golden Kamui 244
Promised Orchid 033
Skip Beat! 283
Witch Hat Atelier 001-005


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 21, 2020)

ACT-AGE 117
Black Clover 254
Chainsaw Man 074
Dr. Stone 155
Enen no Shouboutai 223
Haikyu!! 398
Jigokuraku 102
Jujutsu Kaisen 111
MASHLE 020
One Piece 983
Orient 057
Oshi no Ko 008
Promised Orchid 034-036
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 006
We Never Learn 163
Witch Hat Atelier 006-011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Isekai de Slow Life wo  (Ch.10)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku No Eiyuu Life: B-Kyuu Mazoku Nano Ni Cheat Dungeon Wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.16)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.11)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.122-123)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.40)
SEISAN SHOKU O KIWAME SUGI TARA DENSETSU NO BUKI GA ORE NO YOME NI NARIMASHITA (Ch.3)
Shachiku To Shoujo No 1800-Nichi (Ch.6)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.32)   
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.11)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.14)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 21, 2020)

Cell Chapter 5
Children Chapter 10
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 46
Jinmen Chapter 21
Lookism Chapter 288
One Piece Chapter 983
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapter 26
Pigpen Chapters 20-21
Sweet Home Chapters 111-129


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 22, 2020)

Beastars 181
Birdmen 058
Gin no Saji 131
Hajime no Ippo 1304
Hitman 061
Radiation House 040
Tomodachi Game 076


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2020)

*Today:
*
Act-Age (Ch.117)
Black Clover (Ch.254)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.163)
Class Ga Isekai Shoukan Sareta Naka Ore Dake Nokotta N Desu Ga (Ch.23)
Dr. Stone (Ch.155)
Eden's Zero (Ch.98)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.28)
Houfuku Kanojo To Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.16)
Jinsei Hensachi 48 No Koukousei Ga Kamisama Ni Narimashita (Ch.10-12) *[/Complete]*
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.39)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.40)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.13)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.16)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.18-19)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.48)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.11)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.15)
Shimazaki Nana @ Shigoto Boshu Chu (Ch.1-3)
Slime Taoshite 300 Nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level MAX ni Nattemashita (Ch.20-23)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.6)
The Wrong Way To Use Healing Magic (Ch.32)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.20)
Transistor : Ibitsu na Sotogawa (Ch.5)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.15-18)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 22, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 35
Edens Zero Chapter 99
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 1-3
Rot & Ruin Chapter 26
Sweet Home Chapter 130
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 34


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 23, 2020)

Eden's Zero 099
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 051
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 257
Radiation House 041
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 021


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.12)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.59-61)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.22)
Futago Complex (Ch.17-18)
Gin No Saji (Ch.131) [/Complete]
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.18-19)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.56)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.41)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.22)
Infection (Ch.83)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.38)
Kamitachi Ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.24)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san ; Yankee Musume (Ch.41)
Legend (Ch.42-43)
My Love Tiger (Ch.184)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.63)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.25)
Sense (Ch.33)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.5-6)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.52)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.62)
Himari No Mawari (Ch.20) *[/Complete]*
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.12)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.27)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.17)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.24)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.1-5)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.256-257)
Kyoudai Hodo Chikaku Tooimono Wa Nai (Ch.68)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.8)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.35)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.115)
Otome No Harawata Hoshi No Iro (Ch.5)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins In The Different World For My Old Age (Ch.47)
Sono Mono. Nochi Ni... (Ch.19)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.115)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 25, 2020)

Birdmen 059
Blue Lock 089
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 193
Oshi no Ko 009
Toukyou卍Revengers 163


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2020)

*Today:
*
Bunretsu Lover (Ch.1)
Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.20)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.122)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.30)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.30)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.124)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.116)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.21)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.40)
Oogami-San, Dadamore Desu (Ch.31)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.23)
Shijou Saikyou No Daimaou, Murabito A Ni Tensei Suru (Ch.1-3)
Shokushu Majutsu-shi no Nariagari (Ch.2)
Strike Or Gutter (Ch.25-26)
Suki na Ko ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.58)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.12)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume: to, Pochi no Daibouken (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 26, 2020)

ACT-AGE 118
Baby Steps 387
Birdmen 060
Black Clover 255
Boku no Hero Academia 276
Chainsaw Man 075
Dr. Stone 156
Haikyu!! 399
Jagaaaaaan 109
Jujutsu Kaisen 112
MASHLE 021
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 007
We Never Learn 164


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Goblin Slayer (Ch.49)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.20)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.63)
Hiyumi's Country Road (Ch.7)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.1-5)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.6-20)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.20)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.1-4)
Trap Heroine (Ch.14)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.54)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.24)
Unicorn To Sabishi-Gari Ya Shoujo (Ch.8)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 26, 2020)

Cell Chapter 6
Dungeon Reset Chapter 36
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 47
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 4-5
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 1-7
The Strongest Florist Chapters 6-9


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 27, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 052-053
Golden Kamui 245


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.10)
Act-Age (Ch.118)
Baby Steps (Ch.386-387)
Black Clover (Ch.255)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.164)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.276)
By Spring (Ch.12)
Dr. Stone (Ch.156)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.103)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.6)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.18-22)
Kou 1 Desu Ga Isekai De Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.36)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.125)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.12)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.3)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.13)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.41)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.42)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.22)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.21)   
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.17)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.127-131)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins In The Different World For My Old Age (Ch.48)
SEKKUSU AND DANJON! ~ WAGAYA NO CHIKA NI, H KAISU = REBERU NO DANJON GA SHUTSUGEN SHITA?! (Ch.6)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.16)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.35)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.14)
Slime Life (Ch.82)
Sukinako Ga Megane Wo Wasureta (Ch.59)
Tamarowa (Ch.14)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.8)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 27, 2020)

Children Chapter 11
Lookism Chapter 289
Pigpen Chapter 22
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 8-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2020)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.7)
Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.15)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.28)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.64)
Megami No Sprinter (Ch.26-27)
Monogatari No Naka No Hito (Ch.19)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.17)
Nettaigyo Wa Yuki Ni Kogareru (Ch.28)
Onii-Chan Is Done For (Ch.41)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.216)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.97)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.2)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.33)
Slime Life (Ch.83)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.63)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.29)
Tensei Ouji Wa Daraketai (Ch.26)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.7)
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.47-49)
Yome No Manimani (Ch.8)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 28, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 276


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 28, 2020)

Asadora! 027
Enen no Shouboutai 224
Jigokuraku 103
Orient 058-059
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 087


----------



## Matariki (Jun 28, 2020)

Jigokuraku Ch. 103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.29)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.23)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.30)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.31)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.26)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.43)
Narikawari (Ch.12)
Nanatsu No Maken Ga Shihai Suru (Ch.1)
Ponko Tsundere Na Osananajimi (Ch.8)
Retired Heroes (Ch.38)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.30)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.17)
Slime Life (Ch.84)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.18)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.12)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.87)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 29, 2020)

Beastars 182
Hitman 062


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 29, 2020)

Edens Zero 100
Pigpen Chapter 23
Rot & Ruin Chapter 27
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 15-26
Sweet Home Chapter 131
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 72


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 30, 2020)

Tomb Raider King 050-072


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.25)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.28)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.1-2)
Hyakunichikan!! (Ch.48)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.13)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.7)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.50)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.31-32)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.6)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.42)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.18)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.10)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou No Slow Life (Ch.26)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.28)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.5)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.102)   
Ponkotsu-Chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.21)
Seinaru Ken wo Nuitara Onna no Ko ni Natte Shimatta Yuusha no Manga (Ch.7)
Taikoku Cheat Nara Isekai Seifuku Mo Rakushou Desu Yo? (Ch.9)
The Swordsman Called The Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.13)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.72)
Unicorn To Sabishi-Gari Ya Shoujo (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 1, 2020)

The Cuckoo's Fiancée 022
Witch Hat Atelier 012-017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2020)

*Today:
*
30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.13)
Eden's Zero (Ch.99)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou (Ch.19)
I, Who Possessed A Trash Skill ?Thermal Operator?, Became Unrivaled. (Ch.18)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.34)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.16-22)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.18)
Lust Geass (Ch.18)
Muaisou Na Futago No Ane Ga, Nazeka Ore To Naka No Yoi Futago No Imouto No Furi Wo Shiteiru Hanashi (Ch.1-2)
Menhera Shoujo Kurumi-Chan (Ch.134)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.103)
Potion-Danomi De Ikinobimasu! (Ch.30)
SEISAN SHOKU O KIWAME SUGI TARA DENSETSU NO BUKI GA ORE NO YOME NI NARIMASHITA (Ch.4)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.20)
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.16)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 1, 2020)

Children Chapter 12
Dungeon Reset Chapter 37
Raid Chapters 65-70
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 27-41
Tomb Raider King Chapters 64-72


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 2, 2020)

Blue Lock 090
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 059
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 194
Toukyou卍Revengers 164
Witch Hat Atelier 018-023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahoutsukai Yattemasu (Ch.17)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.8)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.33)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Ch.193)
Kami No Techigai De Shindara Zumi De Isekai Ni Hourikomare Mashita (Ch.4)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.19)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.126)
Minamoto-Kun Monogatari (Ch.355)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.117)
Neeko Wa Tsurai Yo (Ch.24)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.16)
Ningen Fushin no Boukenshatachi ga Sekai o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.11-15)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.6)
Satou-San Who Sits Next To Me (Ch.15)
Save & Load No Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.13)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.18)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!!  (Ch.17)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.21)
The Hero Who Returned Remains The Strongest In The Modern World (Ch.10)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.116)
World's End Harem (Ch.81)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.9)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 3, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 48
One Piece Chapter 984
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 42-47
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 35


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 3, 2020)

Asadora! 028
Chi no Wadachi 077
Daiya no A - Act II 217
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 258
Platina End 052
Unemployed Concentration Camp 029
Witch Hat Atelier 024-029


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikoudesu! (Ch.27)
Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.21)
By Spring (Ch.13)
Class Teni De Ore Dake Haburaretara, Doukyuu Harem Tsukuru Koto Ni Shita (Ch.6)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.64)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.59)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.3-5)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.3)
Infection (Ch.84)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.194)
Matano Okoshiwo (Ch.12)
Narikawari (Ch.13)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.18)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen (Ch.16-18)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.7)
Otome Bare (Ch.7-8)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.15-16)
Slime Life (Ch.85)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.22)
Tenshi To Akuto!! (Ch.33)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.76)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.11)
Ao No Exorcist (Ch.122)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.13)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.21-22)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.4)
Gunota Ga Mahou Sekai Ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki De Guntai Harem O Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.42-43)
Houfuku Kanojo To Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.17-18)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.9-10)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo  (Ch.23)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.21-30)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.258)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.21)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.25)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.12)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.63)
Platinum End (Ch.52)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.98)
Sense (Ch.34)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.64)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.30)
Tenseishichatta Yo (Ch.27)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.5)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.14-15)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 4, 2020)

Baby Steps 388
Birdmen 061
Witch Hat Atelier 030-038


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 4, 2020)

Children Chapter 13 *(Completed)*
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 6-12
Lookism Chapter 290
Pigpen Chapter 24
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 48-61


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 5, 2020)

ACT-AGE 119
Black Clover 256
Boku no Hero Academia 277
Chainsaw Man 076
Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 020
Dr. Stone 157
Golden Kamui 246
Haikyu!! 400
Jujutsu Kaisen 113
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed to Official Doujin 033
MASHLE 022
One Piece 984
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 008
We Never Learn 165


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.388)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.25)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.24)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.34)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.31)
Kamitachi Ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.25)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.31)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.127)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.24)
Nanatsu No Maken Ga Shihai Suru (Ch.2-5)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.27)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.23)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.44)   
Slime Life (Ch.86)
Transjitter (Ch.6)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 6, 2020)

Ballroom e Youkoso 053
Beastars 183
Hitman 063-063.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.14)
Act-Age (Ch.119)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.165)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.277)
Dolkara (Ch.25)
Dr. Stone (Ch.157)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.30)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.23)
I Was Kicked Out Of The Hero’S Party Because I Wasn’t A True Companion So I Decided To Have A Slow Life At The Frontier (Ch.21)
Kaguya Wants To Be Confessed To Official Doujin (Ch.33)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.50)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.140)
Lust Geass (Ch.19)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.14)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.17)
Nidoume No Jinsei Wo Isekai De (Ch.41)
Remake Toko (Ch.4)
Slime Life (Ch.87-89)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.58)
Tsugumomo (Ch.130)
Unicorn To Sabishi-Gari Ya Shoujo (Ch.10)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 6, 2020)

Noragami Chapter 89
Rot & Ruin Chapter 28
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 62-74
Sweet Home Chapter 132


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 7, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 225
Jagaaaaaan 110
Onepunch-Man 132
Oshi no Ko 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Hino-San No Baka (Ch.57)
Hitomi-Chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.42)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.25-26)
Isekai De "kuro No Iyashi Te" Tte Yobarete Imasu (Ch.49)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta (Ch.25)
Koisuru Bukimi-Chan (Ch.3)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.45)
Lust Geass (Ch.20)
Ohayou toka Oyasumi toka (Ch.18-20)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.25)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.49)
Saikyou Onmyouji No Isekai Tenseiki Geboku No Youkaidomo Ni Kurabete Monster Ga (Ch.2)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.8)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.15)
Slime Life (Ch.90-91)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.59-60)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2020)

Blue Lock 091
Birdmen 062
Eden's Zero 100
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 023
Toukyou卍Revengers 165
UQ Holder! 173


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.20)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.18)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.24)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.57)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.25)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.8)
Magical Girl Kakeru (Ch.9)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.24)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.23)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.29)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.45)
Slime Life (Ch.92-96)
Solo Leveling (Ch.1-26)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.17)
Strike Or Gutter (Ch.27)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.13)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.21)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.7)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 8, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 101
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 75-82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.29)
Genkai Level 1 Kara No Nariagari: Saijaku Level No Ore Ga Isekai Saikyou Ni Naru Made (Ch.2-5)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.9)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.14)
Isekai De Kojiin Wo Hiraitakedo, Nazeka Darehitori Sudatou To Shinai Ken (Ch.20)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.178)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.35)
Kakushigoto - Secrets (Ch.17)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.24-25)
Orenchi no Maid-san  (Ch.60)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.128)
Maken No Daydreamer (Ch.40)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.44)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.217)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.64)
People Made Fun Of Me For Being Jobless But Its Not Bad At All (Ch.4)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no An’yaku Teii Arasoi Munou wo Enjiru SS Rank Ouji wa Koui Keishou-sen wo Kage kara Shihai Suru (Ch.6)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.18)
Slime Life (Ch.97-100)
Solo Leveling (Ch.27-34)
Switch (Ch.103-105)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 277


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 9, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 218


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 9, 2020)

Ao no exorcist ch. 40-75


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 9, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 38
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 49
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 13-17
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 36
The Strongest Florist Chapters 10-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Hajimete No Gal (Ch.104)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.4)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.11)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.8)
Kumo Desu Ga, Nani Ka? (Ch.45)
La hija de mi madrastra es mi ex-novia,Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta,Mamakano (Ch.7)
Lust Geass (Ch.21)
Maken No Daydreamer (Ch.41)
Midarana Kakyou ni su kuu Mono (Ch.20)
Nanatsu No Maken Ga Shihai Suru (Ch.6-7)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.48)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.19)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.26-28)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-San (Ch.27-32)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.7)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.7)
The Story Of A Yakuza Boss Reborn As A Little Girl (Ch.15)
Tonari no Seki no Satou-san (Ch.16)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.53)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.27-28)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.125)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.7)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 10, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 054
Radiation House 042
Shingeki no Kyojin 130


----------



## Matariki (Jul 10, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 158


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 11, 2020)

8Kaijuu 001-002
Beastars 184
Golden Kamui 247
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 088


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.12-13)
By Spring (Ch.14-15)
Fukushuu Kansuisha No Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.10)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai De Jiyuu Sugiru Majutsu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.11)
Houfuku Kanojo To Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.19)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.26)
Koko wo Isekai to Suru! (Ch.4)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.26)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.118)
Pochi Gokko.(Ch.1-2)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.34)
Solo Leveling (Ch.35-58)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.10)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.16)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 11, 2020)

Jinmen Chapter 22
Kono Oto Tomare! Chapter 93
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 18-27
Lookism Chapter 291


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 12, 2020)

ACT-AGE 120
Baby Steps 389
Birdmen 063
Black Clover 257
Chainsaw Man 077
Chi no Wadachi 078
Dr. Stone 158
Enen no Shouboutai 226
Haikyu!! 401
Jigokuraku 104
Jujutsu Kaisen 114
MASHLE 023
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 008
We Never Learn 166


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.29)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.25)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.18)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.36)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.129)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.29-30)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.46)
Pochi Gokko. (Ch.3)
Ponkotsu-Chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.22)
Re:monster (Ch.62)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.3)
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.39)
Slime Life (Ch.101-104)
Solo Leveling (Ch.59-95)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.65)
Split Lover (Ch.2-3)
The Swordsman Called The Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.14)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.6)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.88)


----------



## Matariki (Jul 12, 2020)

Jigokuraku Ch. 104


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 13, 2020)

Eden's Zero 101
Hitman 064


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2020)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.24)
Act-Age (Ch.120)
Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.46)
Baby Steps (Ch.389)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.166)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.21)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.66-67)
Dr. Stone (Ch.158)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan (Ch.31)
Horimiya (Ch.116)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.12)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.15)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.23)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.24)
Lust Geass (Ch.22)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.13-14)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.27)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.42-43)
Neta Chara Kari Play No Tsumori Ga Isekai Shoukan ~Mayoibito Wa Josei No Teki Ni Ninteisaremashita~ (Ch.7)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan  (Ch.31)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.99)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.49)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.19)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.24)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.9)
Solo Leveling (Ch.96-110) [/Season 1 Complete]
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.22-23)
Vigilante: Boku No Hero Academia Illegals (Ch.65-81


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 14, 2020)

Cell Chapter 7
Edens Zero Chapter 102
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 28-31
Moshi Fanren Chapters 240-251
Rot & Ruin Chapter 29
Sweet Home Chapter 133


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 14, 2020)

Eden's Zero 102
Hitman 065
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 259


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.15)
Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.16)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.15)
Eden's Zero (Ch.100-101)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.26)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.35)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.37)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.16)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.43)
Kamitachi Ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.26)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.32)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.26-27)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.15)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.1-8)
Sokuochi Ts Musume-Chan (Ch.11-12)
Starting Out As Friends With A Yankee Girl (Ch.11)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.17-19)
Unicorn To Sabishi-Gari Ya Shoujo (Ch.11) *[/Complete]*
Yumekui Merry (Ch.126)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 15, 2020)

Dungeon Meshi 066
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 060
Hajime no Ippo 1305-1306


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2020)

*Today:
*
Boku No Heya Ga Dungeon No Kyuukeijo Ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.21)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.60)
Hinamatsuri (Ch.100)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.36)
Kaettekita Motoyuusha (Ch.1)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.19)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.259)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.24-25)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.119)
Reberu 1 dakedo Yuniiku Sukiru de Saikyou desu (Ch.17)
Shingan No Yuusha (Ch.25)
Slime Life (Ch.105)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.21)
Soul Anomaly (Ch.9-11)
Tamarowa (Ch.15)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.117)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.127)
Yuusha Ga Shinda! (Ch.189-193)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 16, 2020)

Beastars 185
Blue Lock 092
Daiya no A - Act II 219
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 195
Toukyou卍Revengers 166


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2020)

*Today:
*
Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.39)
Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan! (Ch.12-13)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.30)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.5)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.15)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.13-14)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.23)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.37)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.130)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.64)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.23)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.31)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.17)
Slime Life (Ch.106)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.22)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.61)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.7)
Taikoku Cheat Nara Isekai Seifuku Mo Rakushou Desu Yo? (Ch.10)
Tensei Kenja Wa Musume To Kurasu (Ch.4)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.14)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.19)
World Customize Creator (Ch.73)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.128)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 17, 2020)

Jojolion 099


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.14)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.6-7)
I, Who Possessed A Trash Skill ?Thermal Operator?, Became Unrivaled. (Ch.19)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.195)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.87)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.9)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.26)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.9)
Moto Saikyou No Kenshi Wa, Isekai Mahou Ni Akogareru (Ch.17)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.45)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.20)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.45)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.50)
Tonari no Seki no Satou-san (Ch.17)
Seiken Gakuin No Maken Tsukai (Ch.6)
Seirei-Tachi No Rakuen To Risou No Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.12-13)
Sense (Ch.35)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.10)
Slime Life (Ch.107)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.23)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 17, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 50
Moshi Fanren Chapters 252-253
One Piece Chapter 985
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 37
Tomb Raider King Chapters 73-99


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 18, 2020)

Jagaaaaaan 111
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 024
Tomodachi Game 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2020)

*Today:
*
Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.17)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.27)
Houfuku Kanojo To Koukatsu Kareshi (Ch.20-21) *[/Complete]*
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.38)
Jk Haru Wa Isekai De Shoufu Ni Natta (Ch.8)
Kamitachi Ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.27)
Naze Boku No Sekai Wo Daremo Oboeteinai No Ka? (Ch.21)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.24)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.46)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.104)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.100)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.14)
Sekkaku Cheat Wo Moratte Isekai Ni Teni Shita N Dakara, Suki Na You Ni Ikitemitai (Ch.15)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.24)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.11)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.43)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.52)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.17)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.14)
Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.40)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.20)
Ichiba Kurogane Wa Kasegitai (Ch.16-19)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.131-132)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.20)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.66)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 19, 2020)

8Kaijuu 003
ACT-AGE 121
Black Clover 258
Boku no Hero Academia 278
Chainsaw Man 078
Dr. Stone 159
Haikyu!! 402
Jigokuraku 105
Jujutsu Kaisen 115
MASHLE 024
One Piece 985
Radiation House 043
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 010
We Never Learn 167


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 20, 2020)

Baby Steps 390
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 048
Dragon Ball Super 062
Enen no Shouboutai 227


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.26-27)
Act-Age (Ch.121)
Black Clover (Ch.256-258)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.278)
Boku No Heya Ga Dungeon No Kyuukeijo Ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.22-23)
Bokutachi Wa Benkyou Ga Dekinai (Ch.167)
Dr. Stone (Ch.159)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.32)
G Joushi! (Ch.7)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.19)
Kaettekita Motoyuusha (Ch.2)
Maken No Daydreamer (Ch.42)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.28)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.40)
Maou Desu. Onna Yuusha No Hahaoya To Saikon Shita No De, Onna Yuusha Ga Giri No Musume Ni Narimashita. (Ch.29-31)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.44)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.15)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.24)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu No Hachiyo-San (Ch.7)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.36)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.22)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.40)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.5)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.9)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.16)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.15)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.55)
Slime Life (Ch.108)
Starting Out As Friends With A Yankee Girl (Ch.12)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 20, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 39
Edens Zero Chapter 103
Lookism Chapter 292
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapter 27
Rot & Ruin Chapter 30
Sweet Home Chapter 134
Tower of God S2 Chapters 262-268


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 21, 2020)

Eden's Zero 103
Hitman 066
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 260
Oshi no Ko 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2020)

*Today:
*
Baby Steps (Ch.390)
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations (Ch.48)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.1-3)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.58)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.43)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.59)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.57)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.38)
KAIKO SARETA ANKOKU HEISHI (30-DAI) NO SLOW NA SECOND LIFE (Ch.10)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.44)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.33)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.10)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou No Slow Life (Ch.27)
Narikawari (Ch.14)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.30)  
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.64)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.13)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.69)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 22, 2020)

Blue Lock 093
Hajime no Ippo 1307
The Cuckoo’s Fiancee 025
Toukyou卍Revengers 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.42)
Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.17)
Dorei Shounin Shika Sentakushi Ga Nai Desu Yo? ~Harem? Nani Sore Oishii No?~ (Ch.20)
Frontier Diary (Ch.6)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.1-6)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.20)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.20)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.260)
Lust Geass (Ch.23)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.9)
Minamoto-Kun Monogatari (Ch.356-357)
Muto And Sato (Ch.12)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.25)
Okusan (Ch.108)
Pochi Gokko. (Ch.4)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.41)
Shimazaki Nana @ Shigoto Boshu Chu (Ch.4)
Slime Life (Ch.109)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.62)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.118)
Trap Heroine (Ch.15)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 22, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 278


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 22, 2020)

Tower of God S2 Chapters 269-277


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.65)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.31)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.60)
Infection (Ch.85)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.7-8)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.133)
Maken No Daydreamer (Ch.43)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.11-12)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.12)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.37-38)
Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.25-26)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.35)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen (Ch.24)
Slime Life (Ch.110)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.8)
Watashi Ga Koibito Ni Nareru Wake Naijan, Muri Muri! (Ch.1)
Zense Ga Hahaoya Datta Kouhai (Ch.1-16)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 23, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 220


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 23, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 104
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 51
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 83-85
The Strongest Florist Chapter 12
Tomb Raider King Chapters 100-105
Tower of God S2 Chapters 278-279


----------



## Matariki (Jul 24, 2020)

Berserk Ch. 361


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 055
Grand Blue 060-062


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.16)
Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.22)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.134)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.13-14)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.14)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.46)
Nanatsu No Maken Ga Shihai Suru (Ch.8)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.20)
Shindou Yuusha To Maid Onee-San (Ch.3-5)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.7-9)
Slime Life (Ch.111)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.1-5)
Tonari no Seki no Satou-san (Ch.18)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.58)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.17)
Kamitachi Ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.28)
Kami Skill (Kokyuu) Suru Dake De Level Up Suru Boku Wa, Kamigami No Dungeon E Idomu (Ch.1-2)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.24-25)
Kikanshita Yuusha No Gojitsudan (Ch.1)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.19)
Slime Life (Ch.112-113)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.21)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.18)
Yo ga Yorunara! (Ch.1)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 25, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 293
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapters 28-29
Pigpen Chapters 25-26
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 38
Tomb Raider King Chapters 106-107
Tower of God S2 Chapters 280-287


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Class Ga Isekai Shoukan Sareta Naka Ore Dake Nokotta N Desu Ga (Ch.24)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.23-25)
Fufu wa zense kara (Ch.1)
Fukushuu Kansuisha No Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.11)
Isekai De Skill Wo Kaitai Shitara Cheat Na Yome Ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa No Structure (Ch.26)
Kyoudai Hodo Chikaku Tooimono Wa Nai (Ch.69)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.135)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.32)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.26)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun Sai Jakushoku (Ch.5-7)
Onii-Chan Is Done For (Ch.42)
Oogami-San, Dadamore Desu (Ch.32)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja (Ch.6)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.4)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.42)
Saikyou No Kurokishi, Sentou Maid Ni Tenshoku Shimashita (Ch.25)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.38)
Starting Out As Friends With A Yankee Girl (Ch.13-14)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.1-5)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.8)
Viruka-San Vs (Ch.1)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.89)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2020)

Beastars 186
Jigokuraku 106
Promised Orchid 037
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 089


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 26, 2020)

Spy x Family
Monster #8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Angelic Syndrome (Ch.1)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikoudesu! (Ch.28)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.33)
Himenospia (Ch.1-20)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.61)
Infection (Ch.86)
Isekai Ojisan (Ch.6-20)
Isekai Yururi Kikou: Raising Children While Being An Adventurer (Ch.22)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.39)
Kami Skill (Kokyuu) Suru Dake De Level Up Suru Boku Wa, Kamigami No Dungeon E Idomu (Ch.3)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.51)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.28)
Miharashi-sou no 6-nin no Hanayome (Ch.7)
Miki-san, Daisuki Desu! (Ch.1-3)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.15)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen (Ch.19)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.50)
SEKKUSU AND DANJON! ~ WAGAYA NO CHIKA NI (Ch.7)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi He. (Ch.9)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.67)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.129)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 27, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 228
Skip Beat! 284
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 031-061


----------



## Aldarion (Jul 27, 2020)

Gantz and Akagami no Shirayukihime.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 28, 2020)

Hajime no Ippo 1308
Hitman 067
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 261


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2020)

*Today:*

I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.16)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.62-64)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.24)
Isekai Ojisan (Ch.21-22)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja The Comic  (Ch.40)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.34)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-Ken (Ch.15)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.9)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.10)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.27)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.22)
Shachiku To Gal Ga Irekawarimashite (Ch.21) *[/Complete]*
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.25)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.10-12)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.73)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 28, 2020)

Monkey Peak Chapter 33
Rot & Ruin Chapter 31
Sweet Home Chapter 135
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 73
The Strongest Florist Chapters 13-14
Tomb Raider King Chapters 108-110
Tower of God S2 Chapters 288-294


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2020)

*Today:*

By Spring (Ch.16)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.4)
Eden's Zero (Ch.102-103)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.61)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.21)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.65)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.15)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.39)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.21)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.26)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.261)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo (Ch.7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.136)
Miseru, Mitsumeru, Futari Dake (Ch.1-3)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.120)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.28-29)
Okusan (Ch.109)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.43)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.63)
Slime Life (Ch.114)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.1-3)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.20)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 29, 2020)

Blue Lock 094
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 061
Orient 060-061
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 026
Toukyou卍Revengers 168


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 30, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 221
Jagaaaaaan 112
Onepunch-Man 133
Oshi no Ko 012
Tomb Raider King 073-080


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Cheat Skill "shisha Sosei" Ga Kakusei Shite Inishieno Maougun Wo Fukkatsu Sasete Shimaimashita ~Dare Mo Shinasenai Saikyou Hiiro~ (Ch.1-2)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi (Ch.46)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.25)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.137)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.35)
Neeko Wa Tsurai Yo (Ch.25)
Pochi Gokko. (Ch.5)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.18)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.119)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.18)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2020)

*Today:
*
Genjitsushugisha No Oukokukaizouki (Ch.28)
Infection (Ch.87)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.51)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.39)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.15)
Magical Girl Sho (Ch.9-10)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.21)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.105)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.12)
SEISAN SHOKU O KIWAME SUGI TARA DENSETSU NO BUKI GA ORE NO YOME NI NARIMASHITA (Ch.5)
Seirei Gensouki (Ch.27)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.13)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.4-5)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.23)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.6)
The Swordsman Called The Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.15)
Tonari no Seki no Satou-san (Ch.19)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.7)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 31, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 52
One Piece Chapter 986
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 39
Tomb Raider King Chapters 111-113
Tower of God S2 Chapters 295-299


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.391)
Eden's Zero (Ch.104)
Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.26-27)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.66)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.9-13)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.1)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.40)
Kami Skill (Kokyuu) Suru Dake De Level Up Suru Boku Wa, Kamigami No Dungeon E Idomu (Ch.4)
Kamigami Ni Sodaterare Shimo No, Saikyou To Naru (Ch.5)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.26)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.138-139)
Minamoto-Kun Monogatari (Ch.358) *[/Complete]*
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.30)
Oogami-San, Dadamore Desu (Ch.33)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.25)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.106)
Pochi Gokko. (Ch.6)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.101)
Sense (Ch.36)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.26-27)
Slime Life (Ch.115)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.68)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.22)
Watashi Ga Koibito Ni Nareru Wake Naijan, Muri Muri! (Ch.2)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.19)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.8)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 1, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 294
Pigpen Chapter 27
Solo Leveling Chapters 111-112
Tower of God S2 Chapters 300-303


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.3)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.19)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.13)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.59)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.9)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer No Kiseki (Ch.12)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.27)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.41)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.27)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.107)
Ponkotsu-Chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.23)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.28)
Slime Life (Ch.116)
Tamarowa (Ch.16)
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.50-51)
Yuusha Ga Shinda! (Ch.194)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 2, 2020)

ACT-AGE 122
Baby Steps 391
Beastars 187
Black Clover 259
Boku no Hero Academia 279
Chainsaw Man 079
D-Grayman 237
Dr. Stone 160
Enen no Shouboutai 229
Golden Kamui 248
Journey to the West 097.1
Jujutsu Kaisen 116
MASHLE 025
One Piece 986
Solo Leveling 111-112
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 011
Tomb Raider King 081-091
We Never Learn 168


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 3, 2020)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 196
Platina End 053
Tomb Raider King 092-095
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2020)

*Today:*

1 Rt De Nakawarui Nonke Joshi Tachi Ga 1 Byou Kiss Suru (Ch.1-15)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.66)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.34)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.105)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.123)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.196)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.141)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.5-6)
Lust Geass (Ch.24)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.45)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.18)
Narikawari (Ch.15-16)
Super Shared Boyfriend System (Ch.1-2)
Taikoku Cheat Nara Isekai Seifuku Mo Rakushou Desu Yo? (Ch.11)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.38)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.90)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.130)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 3, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 105
Tower of God S2 Chapters 304-330


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.15-16)
Asper Kanojo (Ch.33)   
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou (Ch.20)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.59)   
I Used to be the Strongest Sorcerer. Then I Took an Arrow in the Knee and Became a Village Guard (Ch.14)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.60)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san ; Yankee Musume (Ch.45)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.28)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.6)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.22)
Last Round Arthurs (Ch.11)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.140)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.13)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.33)
Orenchi No Maid-San (Ch.61)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.8)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.65)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.16)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.14)
Super Shared Boyfriend System (Ch.3)
Strike Or Gutter (Ch.28)
Tonari no Seki ni Natta Bishoujo ga Horesaseyou to Karakatte Kuru ga Itsunomanika Kaeriuchi ni Shite Ita (Ch.2-3)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 4, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 279


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 4, 2020)

Hajime no Ippo 1309
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 262
Promised Orchid 038
Tomb Raider King 096


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 4, 2020)

Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 32-33
Rot & Ruin Chapter 32
Sweet Home Chapter 136
The Strongest Florist Chapter 15
Tower of God S2 Chapters 331-337


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Class Teni De Ore Dake Haburaretara, Doukyuu Harem Tsukuru Koto Ni Shita (Ch.7)
Eden's Zero (Ch.105)
Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku ~ Seijo Kishi-Dan To Iyashi No Kamiwaza ~ (Ch.9)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.67)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.22)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.32)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.262)
Level Up Just By Eating (Ch.17-19)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.15-16)
Midashitai Giya-San To Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.6)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.121)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.28)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.31)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.6)
Slime Life (Ch.117-118)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.69)
Sono Ossan, Isekai de Nishuume Play wo Mankitsu Chuu (Ch.1-8)
Super Shared Boyfriend System (Ch.4)
Switch (Ch.106)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.6)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 5, 2020)

8Kaijuu 004-005
Blue Lock 095
Eden's Zero 105
Hitman 068
Nanatsu no Taizai 346.5
Promised Orchid 039-041
Solo Leveling 113
Tomb Raider King 097-099
Toukyou卍Revengers 169


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 6, 2020)

Ballroom e Youkoso 054
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2020)

*Today:
*
Denpa Kyoushi (Ch.149)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.32)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.6-7)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.14)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.179)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.41)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.11)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.27)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.58)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.141)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.65)
Pochi Gokko. (Ch.7)
Retired Heroes (Ch.39)
Shi ni Modori (Ch.14)
Shinja Zero No Megami-Sama To Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.2-3)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.11-12)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.16)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.36)
Slime Life (Ch.119)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.6-7)
Super Shared Boyfriend System (Ch.5)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.120)
Tsurugi No Joou To Rakuin No Ko (Ch.1)
Tsugumomo (Ch.131)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.27)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.22)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.8)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.29)
Yuusha Ga Shinda! (Ch.195)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 6, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 222
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 197
Oshi no Ko 013
Shingeki no Kyojin 131
Tomb Raider King 100-102
UQ Holder! 174


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 7, 2020)

Noboru Kotera-san 008
Promised Orchid 042
Tomb Raider King 103-104
Tomodachi Game 078


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.19)
Isekai Yururi Kikou: Kosodate Shinagara Bouken-sha Shimasu (Ch.23)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.19)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.197)
Kono Sekai Wa Tsuite Iru (Ch.8)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player (Ch.18)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.21)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.22)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.14)
People Made Fun Of Me For Being Jobless But Its Not Bad At All (Ch.5-6)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.51)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.44)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.66)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.7)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.8)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.7)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.11)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.20)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 7, 2020)

Cell Chapter 8
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 53
One Piece Chapter 987
Solo Leveling Chapter 113
Tower of God S3 Chapters 1-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.15-18)
Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.4)
Himekishi ga Classmate! The Comic (Ch.32)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.7)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.35)
Kyuubo" Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta "Kaikata (Ch.4)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.36)
Mofureru; Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.1)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.102)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Cheat Majutsushi No Slow Life (Ch.18)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.44)
Shokushu Majutsu-shi no Nariagari (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 9, 2020)

Jigokuraku 107
Promised Orchid 043-044


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.33)
Fukakai Na Boku No Subete O (Ch.22)
Gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.1-6)
Horimiya (Ch.117)
Isekai Cheat Kaitakuki (Ch.1)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.124-125)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.25)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.142)
Midara Na Jakyou Ni Sukuu Mono (Ch.21)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.31)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.5)
Solo Leveling (Ch.111-113)
Starting Out As Friends With A Yankee Girl (Ch.15-16)
Takarakuji De 40-Oku Atattandakedo Isekai Ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.33)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 9, 2020)

Kono Oto Tomare! Chapter 94
Lookism Chapter 295
Monkey Peak Chapter 34
Pigpen Chapter 28
Rot & Ruin Chapter 33
Sweet Home Chapter 137
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 40
Tower of God S3 Chapters 13-30


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 10, 2020)

Black Clover 260
Boku no Hero Academia 280
Chainsaw Man 080
Dr. Stone 161
Golden Kamui 249
Hitman 069
Jujutsu Kaisen 117
MASHLE 026
One Piece 987
Promised Orchid 045
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 012
We Never Learn 169


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.7)
Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.17)
Bright And Cheery Amnesia (Ch.47)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.30)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.35)
G Joushi! (Ch.8)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.44)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.16)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.39-40)
Kakushigoto - Secrets (Ch.18)
Kuno Chiyo The Precog (Ch.40)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.17-22)
Moshi, Koi Ga Mieta Nara (Ch.1-3)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.31)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.25)
Shachiku To Shoujo No 1800-Nichi (Ch.7)
Scoop Musou (Ch.4-5)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.8-13)
World Customize Creator (Ch.74)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 11, 2020)

ACT-AGE 123
Beastars 188
Promised Orchid 046
Tomb Raider King 105-120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2020)

*Today:
*
Bijutsu Tougou Kai (Ch.1-6)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.22)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.132-134)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.15-17)
Gunota Ga Mahou Sekai Ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki De Guntai Harem O Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.44)
Ichijouma Mankitsu Gurashi (Ch.8)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.25)
Imiko To Yobareta Shoukanshi (Ch.1)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.1-5)
Koisuru Bukimi-Chan (Ch.4)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.33)
Legend (Ch.44)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.143)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.46)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.32-33)
Saikyou Mahoushi No Inton Keikaku: The Alternative (Ch.1)
Sekai Ka Kanojo Ka Erabenai (Ch.40) *[/Complete]*
Sekkaku Cheat Wo Moratte Isekai Ni Teni Shita N Dakara (Ch.16-17)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.29)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.36)
Slime Life (Ch.120)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.70)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Flag wo Tatakioru (Ch.14)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.28)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.70)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 280


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 12, 2020)

8Kaijuu 006
Dungeon Meshi 067
Enen no Shouboutai 230
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 062
Jagaaaaaan 113
Promised Orchid 047
Solo Leveling 114
Tomb Raider King 121-127


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Himekishi Ga Classmate! (Ch.33)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.68)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.34)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.27)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.18)
Nanatsu No Maken Ga Shihai (Ch.9)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.26)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.9)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.64)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.12-19)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 12, 2020)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 86-88
Tower of God S3 Chapters 31-35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Eiyu-Oh, Bu Wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou No Minarai Kisi (Ch.6)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.62)
Hachuurui-Chan Wa Natsukanai (Ch.1-5)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.144)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.2-12)
Narikawari (Ch.17-18)
Okusan (Ch.110)
Oneechan-Wa Koiyoukai (Ch.14)
People Made Fun Of Me For Being Jobless But Its Not Bad At All (Ch.7)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.9)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.39)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.67)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.8)
World's End Harem (Ch.82)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 13, 2020)

8Kaijuu 007
Tomb Raider King 128-129


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 14, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 54
Solo Leveling Chapter 114
Tower of God S3 Chapters 36-45


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 056
Tomb Raider King 130-135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.17)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.26)
gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.8-9)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.41)
Isekai Ni Tobasareta Ossan Wa Doko E Iku? (Ch.30)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.23)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.47)
Naze Boku No Sekai Wo Daremo Oboeteinai No Ka? (Ch.22)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.23)
Oneechan-Wa Koiyoukai (Ch.15)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.52)
Sense (Ch.37)
Senpai! Ore no Koe de Iyasa Renaide Kudasai! (Ch.1)
Shijou Saikyou No Daimaou, Murabito A Ni Tensei Suru (Ch.4)
Slime Life (Ch.121)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.8)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-San Wa Ohirune Ga Shitai (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 15, 2020)

Tomb Raider King 136-140


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2020)

*Today:
*
1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.19)
A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.8)
By Spring (Ch.17)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.68)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.26)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.108)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins In The Different World For My Old Age (Ch.51)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.9)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.29)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.12)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 15, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 296
Pigpen Chapter 29
Tower of God S3 Chapters 46-52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2020)

*Today:
*
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.0-15)
gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.10)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.17)
Isekai Ntr (Ch.4)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.17)
Kaijuu Iro No Shima (Ch.8)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.88)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.145)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.53)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.103)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.26)
Starting Out As Friends With A Yankee Girl (Ch.17-18)
Tearmoon Empire Story (Ch.9)
Tensei Shitara Dragon No Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee (Ch.16)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.54)
Yome No Manimani (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 16, 2020)

Jigokuraku 108
Witch Hat Atelier 039


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 17, 2020)

Monkey Peak Chapter 35
Rot & Ruin Chapter 34
Sweet Home Chapter 138
The Strongest Florist Chapter 16
Tower of God S3 Chapters 53-60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.25)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.27)
gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.11)
Himenospia (Ch.21-33)
Isekai Desu Ga Mamono Saibai Shiteimasu. (Ch.31)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.42)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.10)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.19)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.42)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.32)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no An’yaku Teii Arasoi Munou wo Enjiru SS Rank Ouji wa Koui Keishou-sen wo Kage kara Shihai Suru (Ch.7)
Saikyou No Shokugyou Wa Yuusha Demo Kenja Demo Naku Kanteishi (Kari) Rashii Desu Yo? (Ch.24)
Saikyou No Kurokishi, Sentou Maid Ni Tenshoku Shimashita (Ch.26)
Secret X Siblings (Ch.1-5)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 17, 2020)

Noboru Kotera-san 009
Tomb Raider King 141
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 091


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2020)

*Today:
*
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.16)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.60)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.3-4)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.16)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.46)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.29)
Kouryakuhon O Kushi Suru Saikyou No Mahoutsukai (Ch.12-14)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.45)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Relive Game (Ch.9)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.15)
Slime Life (Ch.122-123)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.24-25)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.1-30)
Tsubasa to Hotaru (Ch.44-49)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.91)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 18, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 106
Tower of God S3 Chapters 61-68


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 18, 2020)

Baby Steps 392
Eden's Zero 106
Hajime no Ippo 1310
Radiation House 044


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.392)
Boku No Heya Ga Dungeon No Kyuukeijo Ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.24)
gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.12)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.6)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.23)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.122-123)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.66)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.19)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 19, 2020)

Goblin Slayer Ch. 30-49


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 19, 2020)

Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 34-37
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 89-90


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2020)

Blue Lock 096
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 021
Jojolion 100
Solo Leveling 115
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 028


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2020)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.25)
Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.41)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.33)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.6)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.22)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.69)
Isekai Seikatsu No Susume (Ch.1-2)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.2)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.180)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.28)
Kaettekita Motoyuusha (Ch.3)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.146-147)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.47-49)
Seiken Gakuin No Maken Tsukai (Ch.7)
Shoukan Sareta Kenja Wa Isekai Wo Yuku - Saikyou Nano Wa Fuyou Zaiko No Item Deshita (Ch.1-16)
Solo Leveling (Ch.114)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru (Ch.20-21)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.68)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.56)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 20, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapters 40-42
Solo Leveling Chapter 115
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapters 41-42


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 20, 2020)

8Kaijuu 008
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 049
Dragon Ball Super 063
Hitman 070
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 263
Orient 062-063
Toukyou卍Revengers 170


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 21, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 55
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 38-40
One Piece Chapter 988


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou wa, Shoumin ni Totsugitai!! (Ch.10)
Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.18)
Choroidesuyo Onigoroshi-San! (Ch.8)
Eden's Zero (Ch.106)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.34)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.17)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.7)
Hiyumi's Country Road (Ch.8)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.7)
Iinazuke Kyoutei (Ch.49)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo, Kore tte Joushiki janain desu ka? (Ch.8)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi dakedo (Ch.5)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.263)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.36)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-Ken (Ch.16)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.34)
Musume no Tomodachi (Ch.48)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.24)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.33-34)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.31)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.32)
Saikyou Yuusha Wa Oharai Hako: Maou Ni Nattara Zutto Ore No Musou Return (Ch.10-11)
Sekkaku Cheat Wo Moratte Isekai Ni Teni Shita N Dakara (Ch.18)
Shindou Yuusha To Maid Onee-San (Ch.6)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.37)
Shoukan Sareta Kenja Wa Isekai Wo Yuku - Saikyou Nano Wa Fuyou Zaiko No Item Deshita (Ch.17)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.9)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.121)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 21, 2020)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 198
Oshi no Ko 014
Tomb Raider King 142


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 22, 2020)

Noboru Kotera-san 010
Skip Beat! 285
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2020)

*Today:
*
Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.43)
Class Ga Isekai Shoukan Sareta Naka Ore Dake Nokotta N Desu Ga (Ch.25)
Fukushuu Wo Chikatta Shironeko Wa Ryuuou No Hiza No Jou De Damin Wo Musaboru (Ch.18)
Genkai Level 1 Kara No Nariagari: Saijaku Level No Ore Ga Isekai Saikyou Ni Naru Made (Ch.6)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.10)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.7)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.43)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.198)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.7)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.13)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.104)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.9-10)
Sekkaku Cheat Wo Moratte Isekai Ni Teni Shita N Dakara, Suki Na You Ni Ikitemitai (Ch.19)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.23)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.9)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.9)
Yankee Wa Isekai De Seirei Ni Aisaremasu. (Ch.33)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.14)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.13)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.21-25)


----------



## Matariki (Aug 22, 2020)

Kingdom Ch. 650


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 23, 2020)

We Want to Talk About Kaguya 093
Witch Hat Atelier 040


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 23, 2020)

Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 41-43
Lookism Chapter 297
Raid Chapters 71-75
Tomb Raider King Chapters 114-117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.5)
A Mother In Her 30S Like Me Is Alright? (Ch.1)
Class-Goto Shuudan Teni Shimashita Ga, Ichiban Tsuyoi Ore Wa Saijaku No Shounin Ni Gisouchuu (Ch.1)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.29)
Fukushuu Kansuisha No Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.12)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.126-127)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.18)
Isekai Teni, Jirai Tsuki. (Ch.4)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.11)
I Was Kicked Out Of The Hero’S Party Because I Wasn’T A True Companion So I Decided To Have A Slow Life At The Frontier (Ch.22)
Keizoku Wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.8)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.16)
Muto And Sato (Ch.13)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.23-24)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.15)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.6)
Sense (Ch.38)
Slime Life (Ch.124)
Tenseishichatta Yo (Ch.28)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.8)
The Hero Who Returned Remains The Strongest In The Modern World (Ch.11)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.92-93)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2020)

Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Ch. 1-24


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 24, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 43
Monkey Peak Chapter 36
Rot & Ruin Chapter 35
Sweet Home Chapter 139*(Completed)*
Tomb Raider King Chapters 118-125


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 24, 2020)

Black Clover 261
Boku no Hero Academia 281
Chainsaw Man 081
Chi no Wadachi 080
Dr. Stone 162
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga 000
Hitman 071
Jujutsu Kaisen 118
MASHLE 027
One Piece 988
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 013
We Never Learn 170


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.23)
Crimson Grimoire (Ch.1-7)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.36)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.18)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.52)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.1-6)
Kemono Giga (Ch.1-26)
Killing Bites (Ch.65-79)
Kimashi! (Ch.1-5)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo (Ch.9)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.48)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.47)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.25)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.13)
Strike Or Gutter (Ch.29)
Suterareta Tensei Kenja ~ Mamono No Mori De Saikyou No Dai Ma Teikoku O Tsukuriageru ~ (Ch.1)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.9)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.77-78)


----------



## Matariki (Aug 24, 2020)

Vinland Saga Ch. 175


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 25, 2020)

Beastars 189
Enen no Shouboutai 231
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 264
Tomb Raider King 143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.28)
Baby Steps (Ch.393)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.67)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.19)
gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.13)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.45)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.8)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.26)
Isekai De Te Ni Ireta Seisan Skill Wa Saikyou Datta You Desu (Ch.1)
Isekai Ojisan (Ch.23)
I, Who Possessed A Trash Skill ?Thermal Operator?, Became Unrivaled. (Ch.20)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.53)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.47)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.65)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.24)
Kyoudai Hodo Chikaku Tooimono Wa Nai (Ch.70)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.4)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.26)
Oogami-San, Dadamore Desu (Ch.34)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.66)
Sen No Sukiru O Motsu Otoko (Ch.1-18)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.8)
Shoukan Sareta Kenja Wa Isekai Wo Yuku - Saikyou Nano Wa Fuyou Zaiko No Item Deshita (Ch.18)
Watashi wo Kyuujou ni Tsuretette!  (Ch.5-6)
Watashi Ga Koibito Ni Nareru Wake Naijan, Muri Muri! (Ch.3)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.131)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.26)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 25, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 107
Moshi Fanren Chapters 254-261
Tomb Raider King Chapters 126-130


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 26, 2020)

Blue Lock 097
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 063
Solo Leveling 116


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 26, 2020)

The Strongest Florist Chapter 17
Tomb Raider King Chapters 131-143


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 26, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 281


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 27, 2020)

Jagaaaaaan 114
Orient 064-065
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 029
Toukyou卍Revengers 171


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 27, 2020)

Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Chapters 20-28
Solo Leveling Chapter 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2020)

*Today:
*
Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.8)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.21)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.61)
I Was Kicked Out Of The Hero’S Party Because I Wasn’T A True Companion So I Decided To Have A Slow Life At The Frontier (Ch.23)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.29)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.10)
Kuro No Senki: Isekai Ten’I Shita Boku Ga Saikyou Na No Wa Bed No Ue Dake No You Desu (Ch.1)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.10)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.149)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.18)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.67)
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.1)
Saikyou No Shokugyou Wa Yuusha Demo Kenja Demo Naku Kanteishi (Kari) Rashii Desu Yo? (Ch.25)
Tonari no Seki ni Natta Bishoujo ga Horesaseyou to Karakatte Kuru ga Itsunomanika Kaeriuchi ni Shite Ita (Ch.4)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.71)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.15)

*
Yesterday:*

A Mother In Her 30S Like Me Is Alright? (Ch.2-3)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.63)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.20)
Himekishi Ga Classmate! (Ch.34)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.5)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.7)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.24)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.264)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.28)
Isekai Ojisan (Ch.24)
Make Heroine ga Katou to Ganbaru Hanash (Ch.1-6)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.124)
Potion-Danomi De Ikinobimasu! (Ch.31)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.40)
Seinaru Ken wo Nuitara Onna no Ko ni Natte Shimatta Yuusha no Manga (Ch.8-9)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.45)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.71)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.15)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level MAX ni Natteshimatta (Ch.25)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.23)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.65)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.24)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 28, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 223
Eden's Zero 107
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 057
Oshi no Ko 015
Tomb Raider King 144


----------



## Matariki (Aug 28, 2020)

Kingdom Ch. 651


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.44)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.8)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.22-23)
I Was Kicked Out Of The Hero’S Party Because I Wasn’T A True Companion So I Decided To Have A Slow Life At The Frontier (Ch.24)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.70)
Isekai De Cheat Skill Wo Te Ni Shita Ore Wa, Genjitsu Sekai Wo Mo Musou Suru ~Level Up Wa Jinsei Wo Kaeta~ (Ch.4-6)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.8)
Narikawari (Ch.19)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.25)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.109)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.46-48)
Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta (Ch.5)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.10)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.22)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 28, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 56
How To Fight Chapters 0-13
Tomb Raider King Chapter 144


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 29, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 232
Kings' Viking 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.18)  
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.10-11)
Dokyuu Hentai HxEros (Ch.28)
Eden's Zero (Ch.107)
Fukushuu Kansuisha No Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.13)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.24)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.8)
gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.14)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.14)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon Kouryaku (Ch.1-9)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.8)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.44)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.20)
Kemono Giga (Ch.27)
Kenja No Deshi Wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.41)
Kimi Ni Tsumugu Bouhaku (Ch.1-6)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.8)
Nettaigyo Wa Yuki Ni Kogareru (Ch.29)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.32)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.27)
Solo Leveling (Ch.115-116)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.39)
The Story Of A Yakuza Boss Reborn As A Little Girl (Ch.16)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 29, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 44
How To Fight Chapters 14-34
Jinmen Chapter 23
Lookism Chapter 298
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 43


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 30, 2020)

3-gatsu no Lion 171
Black Clover 262
Boku no Hero Academia 282
Burn the Witch 002
Chainsaw Man 082
Chi no Wadachi 081
Dr. Stone 162
Jigokuraku 109
Jujutsu Kaisen 119
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 199
MASHLE 028
Noboru Kotera-san 011
Phantom Seer 001
Sailor Ace 005
Time Paradox Ghostwriter 014
We Never Learn 171


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2020)

*Today:
*
1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.20)   
Dare ni demo dekiru kage kara tasukeru maou toubatsu (Ch.1-11)
Denpa Kyoushi (Ch.150)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.25)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon Kouryaku (Ch.10-26)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.12)
Kono Sekai ga Game da to Ore dake ga Shitteiru  (Ch.17-19)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.8-9)
Mahou Tsukai De Hikikomori?: Mofumofu Igai To Mo Kokoro Wo Kayowaseyou Monogatari (Ch.1)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.150)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.11)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.1-3)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.105)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.41)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.7)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.27)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.39)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.17)
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.17)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura De Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-Tachi To Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.1-18)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.122)
Yome No Manimani (Ch.10)
Yuusha Ga Shinda! (Ch.196)


----------



## Matariki (Aug 30, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 163


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikoudesu! (Ch.29)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.9-12)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.26)
Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.9)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.20-23)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.19)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.20)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.199)
Kamitachi Ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.29)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.59)
Mahou Tsukai De Hikikomori?: Mofumofu Igai To Mo Kokoro Wo Kayowaseyou Monogatari (Ch.2)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.4)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.5)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.19)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun Sai Jakushoku (Ch.8-9)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.49)
Okami-Kun Wa Hayakawa-San Ni Katenai (Ch.4-5)
Saikyou Onmyouji No Isekai Tenseiki Geboku No Youkaidomo Ni Kurabete Monster Ga Yowaisugirundaga (Ch.3)
Saikyou Yuusha Wa Oharai Hako: Maou Ni Nattara Zutto Ore No Musou Return (Ch.12)
Starting Out As Friends With A Yankee Girl (Ch.19-20)
Shinja Zero No Megami-Sama To Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.4)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.31-32)
Yozakura-san Chi no Daisakusen (Ch.48)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.129)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 31, 2020)

How To Fight Chapters 35-43
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Chapter 29
Monkey Peak Chapter 37
Rot & Ruin Chapter 36
Sweet Home Chapter 140*(Completed)*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 282


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 31, 2020)

Hitman 072
Talentless Nana 041-052
Uchuu Kyoudai 345-354


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 1, 2020)

Eden's Zero 108
Helck: Völundio 001
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 265
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 030
Tomb Raider King 145
Uchuu Kyoudai 355-360


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Class-Goto Shuudan Teni Shimashita Ga, Ichiban Tsuyoi Ore Wa Saijaku No Shounin Ni Gisouchuu (Ch.2-3)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.14)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.13-19)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.1-6)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.27)
gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.15)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.61)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.24-27)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.40)
Isekai De Te Ni Ireta Seisan Skill Wa Saikyou Datta You Desu (Ch.2-6)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.48)
Kenja No Deshi Wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.42)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.47)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.43)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.21)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.16-17)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.43)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.17)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.16)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.23)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.24)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.74)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.9)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.130)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 1, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 108
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 44-48
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 91-93
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 74


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 2, 2020)

Blue Lock 098
Orient 066-067
Promised Orchid 048
Solo Leveling 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.18)   
Boku ga Yuusha de Maou mo Boku de (Ch.4)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.23)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.20)
G Joushi! (Ch.9)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.28-29)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.9)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.30)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.265)
Kouryakuhon O Kushi Suru Saikyou No Mahoutsukai ~< Meirei Sa Sero > To Wa Iwa Senai Oreryuu Mao Tobatsu Saizen Ruuto ~ (Ch.15)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.37)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.25)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.6)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.19)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu No Hachiyo-San (Ch.8)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.54)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.37)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.16)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.14)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.55)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 2, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 45
How To Fight Chapters 44-45
Tomb Raider King Chapter 145


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 3, 2020)

8Kaijuu 009
Baby Steps 394
Platina End 054
Toukyou卍Revengers 172


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~ Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv 99 (Ch.25)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.21)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.34)
Eden's Zero (Ch.108)
I Won't Get Bullied By Girls (Ch.18)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.181)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.25)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.10)
Mahou Tsukai De Hikikomori?: Mofumofu Igai To Mo Kokoro Wo Kayowaseyou Monogatari (Ch.3)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.151)
Majo wa Mioji kara (Ch.26-27)
Maho shojo Sho (Ch.11)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.125)
Narikawari (Ch.20)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.29)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.68)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.15)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.38)
Slime Life (Ch.125)
Solo Leveling (Ch.117)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.123)
Tsugumomo (Ch.132)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.27-28)
Yo-Jo Life! (Ch.1-2)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.16)
Zettai Ni Damage Wo Ukenai Skill Wo Moratta Node, Boukensha To Shite Musou Shite Miru (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 4, 2020)

Beastars 190
Daiya no A - Act II 224
Hajime no Ippo 1311
Oshi no Ko 016


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 4, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 57
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 49-52
Noragami Chapter 90
One Piece Chapter 989
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 94
Solo Leveling Chapter 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.394)
Dai Shin You (Ch.1-3)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.23)
Ichido Dake Demo, Koukai Shitemasu (Ch.13)
Infection (Ch.88)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.54)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.21)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer No Kiseki (Ch.13)
Majitora! (Ch.41)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.22)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.5)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.22)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.26)
Re:monster (Ch.63)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.20)
Split Lover (Ch.4)
Sobi Seisaku Kei Chi to De Isekai Wo Jiyu Ni Ikiteikimasu (Ch.1-9)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.10)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.24)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.15)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.23)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.131)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou wa, Shomin ni Totsugitai!! (Ch.11)
Cheat Skill "shisha Sosei" Ga Kakusei Shite Inishieno Maougun Wo Fukkatsu Sasete Shimaimashita ~Dare Mo Shinasenai Saikyou Hiiro~ (Ch.3)
Fukakai Na Boku No Subete O (Ch.23)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.24)
gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.16)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.28)
I Shall Become The Queen (Ch.30-34)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.20)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.15)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.10)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.52)
Midarana Kakyou ni su kuu Mono (Ch.22)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.50)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.22)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.50)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.11)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.41)
Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta (Ch.6)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.9)
Watashi Ga Koibito Ni Nareru Wake Naijan, Muri Muri! (Ch.4)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.3-4)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.132)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 5, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 233
Golden Kamui 250
Journey to the West 097.5-099.5


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 5, 2020)

How To Fight Chapter 46
Jinmen Chapter 24
Lookism Chapter 299
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 95


----------



## Shazam (Sep 5, 2020)

Really haven't heard of anything im interested in yet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2020)

Today:

Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.6)
By Spring (Ch.18)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.20)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.45)
Kikanshita Yuusha No Gojitsudan (Ch.2-3)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.29-30)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.14)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.32)
No Guard Wife (Ch.38)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.16)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.106)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.42)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.1-9)
Slime Life (Ch.126)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.72)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.9)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 6, 2020)

Ballroom e Youkoso 055
Black Clover 263
Boku no Hero Academia 283
Burn the Witch 003
Chainsaw Man 083
Dr. Stone 164
Jigokuraku 110
Jujutsu Kaisen 120
MASHLE 029
One Piece 989
Phantom Seer 002
We Never Learn 172


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Class Teni De Ore Dake Haburaretara, Doukyuu Harem Tsukuru Koto Ni Shita (Ch.8)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.37)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.25-26)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou (Ch.21)
Isekai Ntr (Ch.5)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.9)
Isekai Seikatsu No Susume (Ch.3)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.11)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.5)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.23)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.28)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.49)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.51-52)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.23)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.218-219)
Starting Out As Friends With A Yankee Girl (Ch.21-22)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.31-32)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.11)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.133-134)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.29)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 283


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 7, 2020)

Grand Blue 063
Hitman 073
Onepunch-Man 134


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 7, 2020)

Monkey Peak Chapter 38
Rot & Ruin Chapter 37
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 96


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Choujin Koukousei-Tachi Wa Isekai Demo Yoyuu De Ikinuku You Desu! (Ch.41)
Dare ni demo dekiru kage kara tasukeru maou toubatsu (Ch.12)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.1)
Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De (Ch.1)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.29)
Hachuurui-Chan Wa Natsukanai (Ch.6)
Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.10)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.46)
Hore Shou no Half Elf-san (Ch.1-4)
Isekai De Te Ni Ireta Seisan Skill Wa Saikyou Datta You Desu (Ch.7)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.11)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.11)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.47)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.1-3)
Slime Life (Ch.127)
Tou No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.25)
Tokyo Isekai Fudousan (Ch.1)
World Customize Creator (Ch.75)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.1-10)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.14)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made  (Ch.13-15)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 8, 2020)

Beastars 191


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Attouteki Gacha Un De Isekai O Nariagaru! (Ch.1-4)   
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.2-3)
Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De. (Ch.2)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.64)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.27)
gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.17)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.20)
Henkyou Gurashi No Maou, Tensei Shite Saikyou No Majutsushi Ni Naru (Ch.1)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.20)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.31)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.6)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.27)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.126)
Ookami Onna no JK (Ch.1-2)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.18)
Pochi Gokko. (Ch.8)
Sensei mo Netto Sedai (Ch.8)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.17)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.33-34)
Watashi ni Hon, Utte Minai? (Ch.1-2)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.132)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.135-136)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 9, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 109
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 53


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 9, 2020)

Blue Lock 099
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 064
Solo Leveling 118
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 031


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 10, 2020)

8Kaijuu 010
Baby Steps 395
Daiya no A - Act II 225
Hajime no Ippo 1312
Kings' Viking 068
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 266
Toukyou卍Revengers 173


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Chichi Chichi (Ch.1-52)   
Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.34)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.29)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.9)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.200)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.26)
Kono Sekai Ga Game Da To, Ore Dake Ga Shitteiru (Ch.20)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.24)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.7)
Neeko Wa Tsurai Yo (Ch.26)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.10)
Sensei mo Netto Sedai (Ch.9)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.73)
Slime Life (Ch.128)
Yumekui Merry


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 11, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 58
Jinmen Chapter 25
Kono Oto Tomare! Chapter 95
One Piece Chapter 990
Solo Leveling Chapter 118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2020)

Today:

Baby Steps (Ch.395)
Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.18)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.69)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.31)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.30)
Isekai Cheat Magic Swordsman (Ch.1)
Kenja No Deshi Wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.43)
Kikanshita Yuusha No Gojitsudan (Ch.4)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.89)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo (Ch.10)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.266)
No Guard Wife (Ch.39)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.48)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.27)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.33)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.27)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.16)
The Unfavorable Job [Appraiser] Is Actually The Strongest (Ch.1)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.10)
Watashi ni Hon, Utte Minai (Ch.3)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.24)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.138)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 11, 2020)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 200
Oshi no Ko 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.7)
gyaru ga nigate na bocchi joshi no hanashi (Ch.18)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.47)
Horimiya (Ch.118)
I Was Kicked Out Of The Hero’S Party Because I Wasn’T A True Companion So I Decided To Have A Slow Life At The Frontier (Ch.25)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.15)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.46)
Koisuru Bukimi-Chan (Ch.5)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.38)
Kuro No Senki: Isekai Ten’I Shita Boku Ga Saikyou Na No Wa Bed No Ue Dake No You Desu (Ch.2)
Oogami-San, Dadamore Desu (Ch.35)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.28)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.220)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.107)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.43)
Sakurai-san wa kizuite hoshii (Ch.10)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.20-21)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.18)
Shinja Zero No Megami-Sama To Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.5)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.11)
Slime Life (Ch.129)
Solo Leveling (Ch.118)
The New Gate (Ch.62)
The Unfavorable Job [Appraiser] Is Actually The Strongest (Ch.2)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 12, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 058
Golden Kamui 251
Jagaaaaaan 115
Kiss x Death 077-078
Shangri-La Frontier 001-002


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 12, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 46
How To Fight Chapter 47
Lookism Chapter 300
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 97


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2020)

*Today:*

By Spring (Ch.19)
Hachuurui-Chan Wa Natsukanai (Ch.7)
Ano Hito no I ni wa Boku ga Tarinai (Ch.29)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.53)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.152)
Nanako-San Teki Na Nichijou Dash!! (Ch.1-34)
Nido Tensei Shita Shounen wa S Rank Boukensha Toshite Heion ni Sugosu-zense ga kenja de eiyuu datta boku wa raisede wa jimini ikiru (Ch.1-5)
Orenchi No Maid-San (Ch.62)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.6)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.42)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.26)
Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta (Ch.7)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.8)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.40)
Tensei Shite Inaka De Slowlife Wo Okuritai (Ch.29)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku (Ch.1-3)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.17)
Yome No Manimani (Ch.11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2020)

Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei Suru Ch. 1-19


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2020)

Black Clover 264
Burn the Witch 004
Chainsaw Man 084
Dr. Stone 165
Enen no Shouboutai 234
Jigokuraku 111
Jujutsu Kaisen 121
MASHLE 030
One Piece 990
Phantom Seer 003
We Never Learn 173


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2020)

Kings' Viking 069
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 094


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.21)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.22)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.68)
Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De (Ch.3)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.38)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.28)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.31)
Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.11)
Isekai Yururi Kikou: Raising Children While Being An Adventurer (Ch.24)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.12-13)
Kenja No Deshi Wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.44)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.11)
Kono Sekai Ga Game Da To, Ore Dake Ga Shitteiru (Ch.21)
Kyuuketsuki-chan x Kouhai-chan (Ch.13)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.25)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.9)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.50)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.8)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou No Slow Life (Ch.28)
Narikawari (Ch.21)
Naze Boku No Sekai Wo Daremo Oboeteinai No Ka? (Ch.23)
Ningen Fushin no Boukenshatachi ga Sekai o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.18)
Okami-Kun Wa Hayakawa-San Ni Katenai (Ch.6)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.110)
Saikyou No Shokugyou Wa Yuusha Demo Kenja Demo Naku Kanteishi (Kari) Rashii Desu Yo? (Ch.26)
Sakuraba-San Wa Tomaranai! (Ch.1-5)
Starting Out As Friends With A Yankee Girl (Ch.23)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.124)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2020)

Blue Lock 100
Hajime no Ippo 1313
Hitman 074
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 267
Promised Orchid 049


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2020)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.9)   
Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.16)
Class-Goto Shuudan Teni Shimashita Ga, Ichiban Tsuyoi Ore Wa Saijaku No Shounin Ni Gisouchuu (Ch.4)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.16)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.62)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.10)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.27)
Imiko To Yobareta Shoukanshi (Ch.2)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.13)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.49)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Ch.0-2)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.26)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.67)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.49)
Slime Life (Ch.130-131)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.74)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.35)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.56)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.94)
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.52-55)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 16, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.28)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin Wo Mezasu (Ch.24)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.20-21)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.27)
Keizoku Wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.9)
Kemono Giga (Ch.28)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.267)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.39)
Maou Desu. Onna Yuusha No Hahaoya To Saikon Shita No De, Onna Yuusha Ga Giri No Musume Ni Narimashita. (Ch.32)
Madougushi Dahliya wa Utsumukanai (Ch.6-7)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.26)
Midara Na Jakyou Ni Sukuu Mono (Ch.22)
Moto Saikyou No Kenshi Wa, Isekai Mahou Ni Akogareru (Ch.18)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.33)
Nishuume Cheat no Tensei Madoushi ?Saikyou ga 1000-nengo ni Tensei Shitara, Jinsei Yoyu Sugimashita? (Ch.1)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.44)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins In The Different World For My Old Age (Ch.52)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.4)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.30)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.21)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.18)
Tokyo Isekai Fudousan (Ch.2)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.60-61)
The Cat Who Wanted To Be A Bride (Ch.1)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 16, 2020)

Beastars 192
Chi no Wadachi 082
Eden's Zero 109-110
Solo Leveling 119
Toukyou卍Revengers 174
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 095


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 17, 2020)

8Kaijuu 011
Shingeki no Kyojin 132
The Cuckoo's Fiancé 032


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.9)
Hiyumi no Inaka Michi (Ch.9)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.14)
Koibito Wa Oni No Hime (Ch.1-6)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.153)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.8)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.127)
Power Of Smile (Ch.1-4)
Sense (Ch.39)   
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.12)
Solo Leveling (Ch.119)
Tenseishichatta Yo (Iya, Gomen) (Ch.29)
The Cat Who Wanted To Be A Bride (Ch.2)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.12)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.125)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 18, 2020)

Black Clover 265
Boku no Hero Academia 284
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 050
Chainsaw Man 085
Dr. Stone 166
Dragon Ball Super 064
Jujutsu Kaisen 122
MASHLE 031
Oshi no Ko 018
Phantom Seer 004
Talentless Nana 053
We Never Learn 174


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2020)

Today:

Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.22)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.32)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.12)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.128)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.21)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.57)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.47)
Koitsu-Ra No Shoutai Ga Onnada To Oredake Ga Shitte Iru (Ch.1-2)
Kono Ato Mechakucha Rabukome Shita (Ch.1-3)
Mannen D-Rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.13-14)
Misetagari No Tsuyuno-Chan (Ch.1)
Nekogurui Minako-San (Ch.76)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.28)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.43)
Shounen, Chotto Sabotteko? (Ch.39)
Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta (Ch.8)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.69)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.11-12)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.16)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.2-4)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.79)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" wa Raku o Shitai (Ch.1-5)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.25)
Yuusha Ga Shinda! (Ch.197)


----------



## Matariki (Sep 18, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 164


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 18, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia 284
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 050
Chainsaw Man 085
Dr. Stone 166
Monster 8 11
Magu-chan: God of Destruction 12


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 19, 2020)

Golden Kamui 252


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2020)

*Today:*


Akuyaku Reijou, Shomin Ni Ochiru (Ch.1)
Black Clover (Ch.260-264)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin Wo Mezasu (Ch.25)
Dare ni demo dekiru kage kara tasukeru maou toubatsu (Ch.13)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.15)
Isekai Seikatsu No Susume (Ch.4)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.8)
Kamisama Ni Kago 2 Nin Bun Moraimashita (Ch.1-6)
Kamigami Ni Sodaterare Shimo No, Saikyou To Naru (Ch.6)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.35)
No Guard Wife (Ch.40)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.108)
Sekai Wo Sukuu Tame Ni Watashi To Asa Chun Dekimasu Ka? (Ch.1-7)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.17)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.5)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.10)
Yozakura-san Chi no Daisakusen (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 235
Jigokuraku 112
Shangri-La Frontier 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.22)
30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.19)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.26)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.4)   
Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.12)
Isekai AV Satsueitai (Ch.1)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.22)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.129)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.15)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.10)
Koibito o netorare, Yuusha party kara tsuihou sa retakedo, EX Skill [Kotei Dameeji] ni mezamete muteki no sonzai ni (Ch.1)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.154)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.35)
Misetagari No Tsuyuno-Chan (Ch.2-6)   
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.19)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.17)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.6)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai De Deaeta Kimi Ni (Ch.28)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.14)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.62)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.31)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 284


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.29)
Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.18)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.23)
Dai Shin You (Ch.4)
Denpa Kyoushi (Ch.151)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.39)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.29)
Hare Kon.(Ch.173)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.47)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.130)
Isekai AV Satsueitai (Ch.2-3)
Kamitachi Ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.30)
Kaettekita Motoyuusha (Ch.4)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.29)
Kimi no namida o nomihoshitai (Ch.1)
Kono Sekai Ga Game Da To, Ore Dake Ga Shitteiru (Ch.22)
Koujo Denka no Kateikyoushi (Ch.1)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.40)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.11)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.17)
Manadeshi ni Uragirarete Shinda Ossan Yuusha, Shijou Saikyou no Maou Toshite Ikikaeru (Ch.1)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.33)
Potion-Danomi De Ikinobimasu! (Ch.32)
Reader (Ch.1-2)
Sabishigariya No Muboubi Nyanko (Ch.1-7)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi He. (Ch.12)
Takayukashiki Shoujo (Ch.33-34) *[/Complete]*
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.10)
Watashi ni Hon, Utte Minai? (Ch.4)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 21, 2020)

Shangri-La Frontier 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2020)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.30)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.30)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.19-25)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.20)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.38)
Kimi no namida o nomihoshitai (Ch.2-4)
Koujo Denka No Kateikyoushi (Ch.2)
Megami No Sprinter (Ch.28)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.65)
Nanatsu No Maken Ga Shihai Suru (Ch.10)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.33)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.45)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.34)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.15)
Sabishigariya No Muboubi Nyanko (Ch.8-9)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.28)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.5)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata wo Tatakioru (Ch.15)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.13)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.30)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.33-34)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 22, 2020)

Blue Lock 101
Eden's Zero 111
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 065
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 268
Promised Orchid 050
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 033
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 096


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.65)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.21)
Horimiya (Ch.119)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.22)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon Kouryaku (Ch.27)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.32-33)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.28)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.268)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.29)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.7)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.14)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no An’yaku Teii Arasoi Munou wo Enjiru SS Rank Ouji wa Koui Keishou-sen wo Kage kara Shihai Suru (Ch.8)
Saikyou Mahoushi No Inton Keikaku: The Alternative (Ch.2)
Shingan No Yuusha (Ch.26)
Shokei Shoujo No Ikirumichi (Ch.1-3)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.13)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.19)
Tensei Kenja Wa Musume To Kurasu (Ch.5)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.41)
Tensei Shite Inaka De Slowlife Wo Okuritai (Ch.30)
Tokyo Isekai Fudousan (Ch.3-8)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.96)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 23, 2020)

Beastars 193
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 201
Solo Leveling 120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2020)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou wa, Shomin ni Totsugitai!!  (Ch.12)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.33)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.14)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.1)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.11)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.62)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.182)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.34)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.201)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.41)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.155)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.46)
Solo Leveling (Ch.120)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.46)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.14)
The Swordsman Called The Countless Swords Sorcerer (Ch.16)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.53)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 24, 2020)

Baby Steps 396
Daiya no A - Act II 226
Hajime no Ippo 1314
Orient 068-069
Promised Orchid 051-053
Skip Beat! 286
Toukyou卍Revengers 175


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2020)

*Today:
*
2.5D Seduction (Ch.31-32)
3-gatsu no Lion (Ch.171-172)
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~ Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv 99 (Ch.26)
Baby Steps (Ch.396)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin Wo Mezasu (Ch.26)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.12)
Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De. (Ch.4)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.30)
Eden's Zero (Ch.109-111)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.9)
Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku ~ Seijo Kishi-Dan To Iyashi No Kamiwaza ~ (Ch.10)
Hapiel (Ch.1-6)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.2-3)
Hiyumi no Inaka Michi (Ch.10)
Isekai Cheat Magic Swordsman (Ch.2)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.29-30)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.16)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.39)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.21)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.8)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.30)
Muto And Sato (Ch.14)
Rengoku no Toshi (Ch.47) *[/Complete]*
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.10)
Tokyo Isekai Fudousan (Ch.9)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.26)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 25, 2020)

3-gatsu no Lion 172
Enen no Shouboutai 236
Oshi no Ko 019
Promised Orchid 054


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 25, 2020)

Cell Chapters 9-12
Dungeon Reset Chapters 47-48
Edens Zero Chapter 111
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapters 59-60
How To Fight Chapter 48
Jinmen Chapter 26
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Chapter 30
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapters 54-55
Monkey Peak Chapter 39
One Piece Chapter 991
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapter 30
Pigpen Chapters 30-33
Rot & Ruin Chapters 38-39
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 98-102
Solo Leveling Chapters 119-120
The Beginning After the End Chapters 1-28
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapters 44-45


----------



## bitwise (Sep 25, 2020)

Reading Tokyo Ghoul from the beginning because I just couldn't enjoy the anime adaptation after season 1.
Tokyo Ghoul Ch 12
HxH  Ch 351

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 26, 2020)

Golden Kamui 253
Jagaaaaaan 116
Promised Orchid 055
Shangri-La Frontier 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Dare ni demo dekiru kage kara tasukeru maou toubatsu (Ch.14)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.16-17)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.35)
Kyoudai Hodo Chikaku Tooimono Wa Nai (Ch.71)
Manadeshi ni Uragirarete Shinda Ossan Yuusha (Ch.2)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.36)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.53)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.29)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.29)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.109)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.13)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins In The Different World For My Old Age (Ch.53)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.19)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.25)
Tenshi To Akuto!! (Ch.34)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.10)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.126)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.18)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.97)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 27, 2020)

Black Clover Chapter 1
How To Fight Chapter 49
Lookism Chapters 301-302
The Beginning After the End Chapters 29-46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2020)

*Today:*

By Spring (Ch.20)
Class Ga Isekai Shoukan Sareta Naka Ore Dake Nokotta N Desu Ga (Ch.26)
Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De. (Ch.5-6)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.4)
Hiyumi no Inaka Michi (Ch.11)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.42)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.25)
Koitsu-Ra No Shoutai Ga Onnada To Oredake Ga Shitte Iru (Ch.3)
Kono Sekai Ga Game Da To, Ore Dake Ga Shitteiru (Ch.23)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.156)
Narikawari (Ch.22)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen (Ch.20)
Oredake Ni Kamatte Maka-Senpai (Ch.1-7)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.111)   
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.69)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.55)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.29)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai De Deaeta Kimi Ni (Ch.29)
SEKKUSU AND DANJON! ~ WAGAYA NO CHIKA NI, H KAISU = REBERU NO DANJON GA SHUTSUGEN SHITA?! (Ch.9)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.31)
Shoukan Sareta Kenja Wa Isekai Wo Yuku - Saikyou Nano Wa Fuyou Zaiko No Item Deshita (Ch.19)
Uza Kawaii Kohai To Ichaicha Suru Dake No Ansorojikomikku (Ch.1-4)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.12-13)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 27, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia 285
Chainsaw Man 086
Dr. Stone 167
Drifters 080
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 002
Jigokuraku 113
Jujutsu Kaisen 123
MASHLE 032
One Piece 991
Phantom Seer 005
Shangri-La Frontier 006
We Never Learn 175


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 28, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 2-8
Rot & Ruin Chapter 40
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 103
The Beginning After the End Chapters 47-54
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapters 46-47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Asumi-chan wa Les Fuuzoku ni Kyoumi ga Arimasu! (Ch.1-2)
Choppiri Ecchi na Sanshimai demo (Ch.6)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.40)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.106-108)
Himenospia (Ch.34-35)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.58)
Isekai Wa Template Ni Michiafurete Iru@comic (Ch.1)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.17)
Isekai Seikatsu No Susume (Ch.5)
Isekai De Te Ni Ireta Seisan Skill Wa Saikyou Datta You Desu (Ch.8)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.36)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.48)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.60)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.44)
Midashitai Giya-San To Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.7)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.52)
Ningen Fushin no Boukenshatachi ga Sekai o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.19)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.23)
Sen No Sukiru O Motsu Otoko (Ch.19-20)
Slime Life (Ch.132)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.21)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.32)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 285


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 28, 2020)

Beastars 194
Promised Orchid 056


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 29, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 9-18
Edens Zero Chapter 112
Monkey Peak Chapter 40
The Beginning After the End Chapters 55-71


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Asumi-chan wa Les Fuuzoku ni Kyoumi ga Arimasu! (Ch.2)
Boku ga Yuusha de Maou mo Boku de (Ch.5)
Boku No Heya Ga Dungeon No Kyuukeijo Ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.25)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.109)
Hayachine! (Ch.26)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.5)
Himekishi Ga Classmate! (Ch.35)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.63)
Houjou Urara No Renai Shousetsu O Kaki Nasai! (Ch.1)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.12)
Isekai Wa Template Ni Michiafurete Iru@comic (Ch.2)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.23)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.59)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.1-2)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.26)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.6)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.9)
Moto Saikyou No Kenshi Wa, Isekai Mahou Ni Akogareru (Ch.19)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.128)
Nido Tensei Shita Shounen wa S Rank Boukensha Toshite Heion ni Sugosu-zense ga kenja de eiyuu datta boku wa raisede wa jimini ikiru (Ch.6)
Okami-Kun Wa Hayakawa-San Ni Katenai (Ch.7)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.34)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.9)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.68)
Reberu 1 dakedo Yuniiku Sukiru de Saikyou desu (Ch.18)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.18)
Saikyou No Shokugyou Wa Yuusha Demo Kenja Demo Naku Kanteishi (Kari) Rashii Desu Yo? (Ch.27)
Senken no Majutsushi to Yobareta Kenshi (Chg.17-18)
Sense (Ch.40)
Shindou Yuusha To Maid Onee-San (Ch.7)
Tou No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.26)
Tsubasa To Hotaru (Ch.50-51)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 29, 2020)

Blue Lock 102
Hajime no Ippo 1315
Hitman 075
Promised Orchid 057


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 30, 2020)

Eden's Zero 112
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 202
Promised Orchid 058-059
Solo Leveling 121
The Cuckoo's Fiancé 034
Toukyou卍Revengers 176
Uchuu Kyoudai 361


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 30, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 19-30
The Beginning After the End Chapters 72-76


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2020)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.26)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.30)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.15)
Infection (Ch.89)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.23)
Isekai AV Satsueitai (Ch.4)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.37)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.40)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.21)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.32-33)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.29)
Midashitai Giya-San To Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.8)
Power Of Smile (Ch.5) 
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai De Deaeta Kimi Ni (Ch.30)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.6)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.20)
Tearmoon Empire Story (Ch.10)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.57)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.139)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 1, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 31-33
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 56
Solo Leveling Chapter 121
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapters 48-49
The Strongest Florist Chapters 18-19
Tomb Raider King Chapters 146-150


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 1, 2020)

8Kaijuu 012
Daiya no A - Act II 227
Kings' Viking 070
Onepunch-Man 135
Platina End 055
Promised Orchid 060-062
Tomb Raider King 146-150
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 098


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.19)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.14)
G Joushi! (Ch.10)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.6)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.18)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.202)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.34)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.157)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.15)
Midashitai Giya-San To Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.9)
Miharashi-Sou No 6-Nin No Hanayome (Ch.8)
Okusan (Ch.111)
Ponkotsu-Chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.24)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.35)
Shokei Shoujo No Ikirumichi (Ch.4)
Solo Leveling (Ch.121)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.54)
Watashi ni Hon, Utte Minai? (Ch.5)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.98)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.14)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 2, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 34-46
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 61
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.11)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.41)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.23)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.142)
My Love Tiger (Ch.185)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.30)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.37)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi, Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.36)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.32)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.13)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.75)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.127)
Uso-Bitch Senpai (Ch.1)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 2, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 059
Orient 070
Oshi no Ko 020


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 237
Golden Kamui 254
Kuutei Dragons 032-035
Promised Orchid 063-065


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita?  (Ch.27-28)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.135-136)
Eden's Zero (Ch.112)
Fukakai Na Boku No Subete O (Ch.24)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.31)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.34)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.55)
Kareshi Ga Iru No Ni (Ch.1-2)
Kemono Giga (Ch.29)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.158)
Nayameru kare wa maho shojo (Ch.1)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.37)
Narikawari (Ch.23)
Nido Tensei Shita Shounen wa S Rank Boukensha Toshite Heion ni Sugosu-zense ga kenja de eiyuu datta boku wa raisede wa jimini ikiru (Ch.7)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.1-2)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.110)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.12-13)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.13)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.34)
Tensei Shite Inaka De Slowlife Wo Okuritai (Ch.31)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.15)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2020)

*Today:
*
1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.23)
Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.7)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.32)
Kono Sekai Ga Game Da To, Ore Dake Ga Shitteiru (Ch.24)
Kuno Chiyo The Precog (Ch.41)
Legend (Ch.45) *[/Dropped]*
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.37)
My Love Tiger (Ch.186)
Nayameru kare wa maho shojo (Ch.2-3)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.30)
Nichijou de wa Saenai Tada no Ossan, Hontou wa Chijou Saikyo no Senshin (Ch.1)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.221)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen, Shiranai Uchi ni Level MAX ni Natteshimatta, Slime Taoshite 300 Nen (Ch.23)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.75)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.72-73)
Yome No Manimani (Ch.12)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.10)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.33)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 4, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 47-71
How To Fight Chapter 50
Lookism Chapter 303
The Beginning After the End Chapter 77


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 4, 2020)

Black Clover 266
Boku no Hero Academia 286
Chainsaw Man 087
Dr. Stone 168
Jujutsu Kaisen 124
Kimetsu no Yaiba 205.1
Kuutei Dragons 036-051
MASHLE 033
Phantom Seer 006
The Promised Neverland 181.1
We Never Learn 176


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 5, 2020)

Beastars 195
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 022
Promised Orchid 066-068


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.24)
Chichi Chichi (Ch.53)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.5)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.10)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.41)
Fukushuu Kansuisha No Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.14)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.33)
Ichido Dake Demo, Koukai Shitemasu (Ch.14)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.71)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.5)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.17)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.24)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.28)
Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan (Ch.14)
Mahou Tsukai De Hikikomori?: Mofumofu Igai To Mo Kokoro Wo Kayowaseyou Monogatari (Ch.4)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.53)
Nana Shimazaki, Looking For Work (Ch.5)
Nichijou de wa Saenai Tada no Ossan (Ch.1)
Nido Tensei Shita Shounen wa S Rank Boukensha Toshite Heion ni Sugosu-zense ga kenja de eiyuu datta boku wa raisede wa jimini ikiru (Ch.8)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.3)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.56)
Sono Ossan, Isekai de Nishuume Play wo Mankitsu Chuu,Isekai de Nishuume Play o Mankitsujuu (Ch.9)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.30)
Uso-Bitch Senpai (Ch.2)


----------



## Matariki (Oct 6, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 168


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 6, 2020)

Chi no Wadachi 083
Eden's Zero 113
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 066
Hajime no Ippo 1316
Hitman 076
Journey to the West 100
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 099


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Ouji Wa Koi Ga Dekinai (Ch.7)
Dorei Shounin Shika Sentakushi Ga Nai Desu Yo? ~Harem? Nani Sore Oishii No?~ (Ch.21)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.31)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.35)
Hare Kon (Ch.174)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.19)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.12)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.50)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Ch.3)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.10)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.34)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.44)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.51-52)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.38)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru (Ch.22)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura De Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-Tachi To Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.19)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata wo Tatakioru (Ch.16)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.36)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 6, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 72-80
Edens Zero Chapter 113
Jinmen Chapter 27
Kono Oto Tomare! Chapter 96
Rot & Ruin Chapter 41


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 7, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 81-90
Dungeon Reset Chapter 49


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 7, 2020)

Blue Lock 103
Grand Blue 064
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 203
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 269
Solo Leveling 122
The Cuckoo's Fiancé 035
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De. (Ch.7)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.12)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.16)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.72)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.30)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi Dakedo (Ch.6)
Maho Shojo Kakeru (Ch.12)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.9)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.129)
Nichijou de wa Saenai Tada no Ossan (Ch.2)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.35)
Oogami-San, Dadamore Desu (Ch.36)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.53-54)
Oredake Ni Kamatte Maka-Senpai (Ch.8)
Sense (Ch.41)
Shuumatsu no Harem (Ch.83)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.21)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.66-67)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.99)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.74)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 8, 2020)

8Kaijuu 013
Daiya no A - Act II 228
Orient 071
Toukyou卍Revengers 177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin Wo Mezasu (Ch.27)
Eiyu-Oh, Bu Wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou No Minarai Kisi (Ch.7)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.66)
Imiko To Yobareta Shoukanshi (Ch.3)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.183)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.49)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.203)
Kensei no Osananajimi ga Pawahara de Ore ni Tsuraku Atarunode, Zetsuen Shite Henkyo de ma Kenshi to Shite Denaosu Koto ni Shita (Ch.1)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.35)
Koibito Wa Oni No Hime (Ch.7)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.269)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.159)
My Love Tiger (Ch.187)
Nichijou de wa Saenai Tada no Ossan (Ch.3)
Nishuume Cheat no Tensei Madoushi ?Saikyou ga 1000-nengo ni Tensei Shitara, Jinsei Yoyu Sugimashita? (Ch.2)
Solo Leveling (Ch.122)
Takarakuji De 40-Oku Atattandakedo Isekai Ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.34)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.100)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.14)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.10)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 8, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 91-95
Jinmen Chapter 28
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 57
Solo Leveling Chapter 122
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapters 50-51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.18)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.24)
Kensei no Osananajimi ga Pawahara de Ore ni Tsuraku Atarunode, Zetsuen Shite Henkyo de ma Kenshi to Shite Denaosu Koto ni Shita (Ch.2)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.28)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.31)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi, Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ (Ch.37)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.47)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.14)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.11)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.28)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.31)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 286


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 9, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 96-111
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 62
Jinmen Chapter 29
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 52


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2020)

Shingeki no Kyojin 133


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 10, 2020)

Golden Kamui 255
Jagaaaaaan 117
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.32)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.17)
Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.30)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.73)
Isekai Yururi Kikou: Raising Children While Being An Adventurer (Ch.25)
Isekai de Slow Life wo  (Ch.13)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.22)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.90)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.8)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.30)
Orenchi No Maid-San (Ch.63)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.24)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.112)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.111)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.76)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.16)
The World Of Moral Reversal (Ch.24)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No HanashiCh.19)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.128)
Uso-Bitch Senpai (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 11, 2020)

Arslan Senki 087
Black Clover 267
Boku no Hero Academia 287
Chainsaw Man 088
Dr. Stone 169
Jigokuraku 114
Jujutsu Kaisen 125
MASHLE 034
Phantom Seer 007
Promised Orchid 069
Uchuu Kyoudai 362
UQ Holder! 176
We Never Learn 177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.20)
Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.45)  
Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan!: Chouka Hogo na Saikyou Dragon ni Sodaterareta Musuko, Hahaoya Douhan de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.14)
Dare ni demo dekiru kage kara tasukeru maou toubatsu (Ch.15)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.23)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.21)
Henkyou Gurashi No Maou, Tensei Shite Saikyou No Majutsushi Ni Naru (Ch.2)
Isekai Seikatsu No Susume (Ch.6)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.20)
Kikanshita Yuusha No Gojitsudan (Ch.5)
Koisuru Bukimi-Chan (Ch.6)
Mimibukuro-San No Chiebukuro (Ch.1)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.160)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.10)
Midara Na Jakyou Ni Sukuu Mono (Ch.23)
Narikawari (Ch.24)
Nayameru kare wa maho shojo (Ch.4)
Power Of Smile (Ch.6)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.9)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.32)
Sobi Seisaku Kei Chi to De Isekai Wo Jiyu Ni Ikiteikimasu (Ch.10)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.77)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.31)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.58)
Watashi ni Hon, Utte Minai? (Ch.6) [/Complete]
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.15)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 11, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 112-140
How To Fight Chapter 51
Lookism Chapter 304
The Beginning After the End Chapter 78


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2020)

Today:
Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.48)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.42)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.31)
Fukushuu Kansuisha No Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.15)
Hiyumi no Inaka Michi (Ch.12)
Ichijouma Mankitsu Gurashi (Ch.9)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer No Kiseki (Ch.14)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.11)
Kemono Giga (Ch.30)
Koibito o netorare, Yuusha party kara tsuihou sa retakedo (Ch.2)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.12)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.18)
Maou no Hajimekata: The Comic (Ch.39-40)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.54)
Mizuki-Senpai No Koi Uranai (Ch.1-5)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.38)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.57)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.50)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.27)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.68)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.74)
World Customize Creator (Ch.76)
Zutto Otokonoko Da To Omotte Ita Gakitaishou Ga Onnanoko Deshita (Ch.34) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 12, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 141-150
Dungeon Reset Chapter 50
Rot & Ruin Chapter 42


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 12, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 238


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2020)

*Today:*

Asper Girl (Ch.34)
Eden's Zero (Ch.113)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.24)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.64)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.13)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.28)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.60)
Isekai AV Satsueitai (Ch.5)
Isekai De Skill Wo Kaitai Shitara Cheat Na Yome Ga Zoushoku Shimashita (Ch.27)
Jimi Joshi X Osekkai Danshi (Ch.7)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.14)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.12)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.51)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.45)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.22)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.21-23)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.113)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.69)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.38)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.8)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.14-16)
Split Lover (Ch.5-6)   
Tenseishichatta Yo (Ch.30)
Tensei Shitara Dragon No Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee (Ch.17)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.28-29)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.6)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.75)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru (Ch.18)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.16)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 287


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 151-172
Monkey Peak Chapter 41


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 13, 2020)

Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 062


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2020)

*Today:*

G Joushi! (Ch.11)
Hige Wo Soru (Ch.22)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga (Ch.17)
Houjou Urara No Renai Shousetsu O Kaki Nasai! (Ch.2-3)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.38)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.31)
Mimibukuro-San No Chiebukuro (Ch.2-5)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.24-25)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.9)
Sairin Yuusha no Fukushuu Hanashi  (Ch.1-3)
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Ch.5)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.17)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.76)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.5)
Youkai Shoujo (Ch.133-134)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 14, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 173-182
Edens Zero Chapter 114
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 58


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 14, 2020)

Blue Lock 104
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 204
Orient 072-073
Solo Leveling 123
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 101-102


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 15, 2020)

Solo Leveling Chapter 123


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2020)

8Kaijuu 014
Beastars 196
Daiya no A - Act II 229
Dungeon Meshi 068
Eden's Zero 114
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 270
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 036
Toukyou卍Revengers 178


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Dai Shin You (Ch.5)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.27)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.32)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.41-42)
Isekai Cheat Magic Swordsman (Ch.3)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.36)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer No Kiseki (Ch.15)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.204)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.42-43)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.161)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.29)
Okami-Kun Wa Hayakawa-San Ni Katenai (Ch.8)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.26)
Solo Leveling (Ch.123)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.23)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou (Ch.4)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.101-102)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.24)
Akuyaku Reijou wa, Shomin ni Totsugitai!! (Ch.13)
Eden's Zero (Ch.114)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.11)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.21)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.25)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.270)
Mahou Shoujo Gakuen No Suketto Kyoushi (Ch.1-3)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.15)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.27)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.70)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.15)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.129)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.29)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.17)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.15)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 16, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 183-206
Cell Chapter 13
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 63
One Piece Chapter 992
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 104


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 16, 2020)

Black Clover 268
Boku no Hero Academia 288
Chainsaw Man 089
Dr. Stone 170
Jojolion 101
Jujutsu Kaisen 126
MASHLE 035
One Piece 992
Phantom Seer 008
Shangri-La Frontier 007-008
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 001-027
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 103
We Can't Study 178


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2020)

Baby Steps 397
Enen no Shouboutai 239
Golden Kamui 256
Kings' Viking 071
Oshi no Ko 021
Promised Orchid 070
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 002
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 028-047


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.18)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.35)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.12)
Isekai Yururi Kikou: Raising Children While Being An Adventurer (Ch.26)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.50)
Kajiya De Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.1)
Kimi No Koto Tabeteii? (Ch.1-2)
Maou Desu. Onna Yuusha No Hahaoya To Saikon Shita No De, Onna Yuusha Ga Giri No Musume Ni Narimashita (Ch.33)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.15)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.11-13)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.55)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.66)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.39)
Nichijou de wa Saenai Tada no Ossan (Ch.4)
Nidoume No Jinsei Wo Isekai De (Ch.42)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.28)
Oredake Ni Kamatte Maka-Senpai (Ch.9)
Sairin Yuusha no Fukushuu Hanashi ~Shitsubou Shimatshita (Ch.4)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.44)
Sekkaku Cheat Wo Moratte Isekai Ni Teni Shita N Dakara, Suki Na You Ni Ikitemitai (Ch.22)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.22)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.103)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.6)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 207-220
The Beginning After the End Chapter 79


----------



## Matariki (Oct 17, 2020)

Dr. Stone Ch. 170


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2020)

Jigokuraku 115
Munou na Nana 054
Radiation House 045
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 001-008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou No Shitsuji-Sama Hametsu (Ch.1-2)
Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.8)
Baby Steps (Ch.397)
Class Teni De Ore Dake Haburaretara, Doukyuu Harem Tsukuru Koto Ni Shita (Ch.9)   
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.16)
Koujo Denka No Kateikyoushi (Ch.3-4)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.162-163)
Narikawari (Ch.25)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.29)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai De Deaeta Kimi Ni (Ch.31)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.15)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.17)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 18, 2020)

How To Fight Chapter 52
Lookism Chapter 305


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 288


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 18, 2020)

Ultimate Muscle 1-3


----------



## Matariki (Oct 18, 2020)

Jigokuraku Ch. 115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.137)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.6)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha (Ch.24)
Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De. (Ch.8)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.13)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.43)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.39-40)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-Ken (Ch.17)
Megami No Sprinter (Ch.29)
Ojou-Sama Wa Love Come No Shujinkou Ni Naritai! (Ch.9-15)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.30)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.70)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.8)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.14)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.20)
Tamarowa (Ch.17-18)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 19, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 221-242
Rot & Ruin Chapter 43


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2020)

Baby Steps 398
Blue Period. 001-008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2020)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.10)
Baby Steps (Ch.398)
Bishoujo Ni Natta Kedo, Netoge Haijin Yattemasu (Ch.4)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.138)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.36)
Hare Kon. (Ch.176)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.29)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.44)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.54)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.31)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.3)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.14)
SEISAN SHOKU O KIWAME SUGI TARA DENSETSU NO BUKI GA ORE NO YOME NI NARIMASHITA (Ch.6)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.11)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.78)
Switch (Ch.108)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata wo Tatakioru (Ch.17)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.11)
The Unfavourable Job [Appraiser] is Actually the Strongest (Ch.3)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.77)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 20, 2020)

Black Clover Chapter 243-250
Edens Zero Chapter 115
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 105


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2020)

Blue Period. 009-024
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 051
Dragon Ball Super 065


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2020)

Blue Lock 105
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 067
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 205
King Golf 001-018
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 271-273
Radiation House 046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.15)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.18)
Houjou Urara No Renai Shousetsu O Kaki Nasai! (Ch.4)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.3)
Level 0 Evil King Become The Adventurer In The New World (Ch.1)
Majutsu Gakuin Wo Shuseki De Sotsugyoushita Ore Ga Boukensha Wo Hajimeru No Wa Sonnna Ni Okashii Darouka (Ch.1-12)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.55)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.32)
Saikyou Yuusha Wa Oharai Hako: Maou Ni Nattara Zutto Ore No Musou Return (Ch.13-15)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.22-23)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.25-26)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.18)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.78)
Tou No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.27)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-Sa (Ch.75)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 22, 2020)

Baby Steps 399
Daiya no A - Act II 230
Eden's Zero 115
King Golf 019-068
Skip Beat! 287
The Cuckoo's Fiancé 037
Toukyou卍Revengers 179


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 22, 2020)

Black Clover Chapters 251-268
Dungeon Reset Chapter 51
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 59
Solo Leveling Chapter 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.399)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin Wo Mezasu (Ch.28)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.67)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.27)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.32)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.271-273)
Majutsu Gakuin Wo Shuseki De Sotsugyoushita Ore Ga Boukensha Wo Hajimeru No Wa Sonnna Ni Okashii Darouka (Ch.13-18)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.164)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.11)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.36)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.130)
Nekogurui Minako-San (Ch.75)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.33)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.19)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.7)
Solo Leveling (Ch.124)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.30)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.57)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.80)
Yuukyuu No Gusha Asley No, Kenja No Susume (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 060
Hajime no Ippo 1317
Hitman 077
King Golf 069-128
Oshi no Ko 022
Witch Hat Atelier 041


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.115)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.43)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.26)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.37)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.205)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Ch.4)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.45)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.30)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.14)
Moto Saikyou No Kenshi Wa, Isekai Mahou Ni Akogareru (Ch.20)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.27-28)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.36)
Ookumo-Chan Flashback (Ch.34) *[/complete]*
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.35)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.114)
Saikyou Onmyouji No Isekai Tenseiki Geboku No Youkaidomo Ni Kurabete Monster Ga Yowaisugirundaga (Ch.4)
Sairin Yuusha No Fukushuu Hanashi (Ch.5)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.17)
Seiken Gakuin No Maken Tsukai (Ch.8)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.16)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.12)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.30)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 23, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 64


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2020)

Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Ch. 25-28


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2020)

One Piece Chapter 993
The Beginning After the End Chapter 80
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 53
The Strongest Florist Chapter 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2020)

*Today:*

By Spring (Ch.21)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.139)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.70)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.10)
Houjou Urara No Renai Shousetsu O Kaki Nasai! (Ch.5)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.41)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.15)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.40)
Narikawari (Ch.26)
Nido Tensei Shita Shounen wa S Rank Boukensha Toshite Heion ni Sugosu-zense ga kenja de eiyuu datta boku wa raisede wa jimini ikiru (Ch.9)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.18)
People Made Fun Of Me For Being Jobless But Its Not Bad At All (Ch.8)
Risou no Musume Nara Sekai Saikyou Demo Kawaigatte Kuremasuka (Ch.16)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins In The Different World For My Old Age (Ch.54)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.22)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.16-19)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.130)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" wa Raku o Shitai (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2020)

Cutie and the Beast 001-008
Golden Kamui 257
King Golf 129-145
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 003
Sweat and Soap 001-008


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2020)

Lookism Chapter 306


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2020)

*Today:*

3-Gatsu No Lion (Ch.173)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.140-141)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.8)
Genjitsushugisha No Oukokukaizouki (Ch.29-30)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.12)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.42)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.51)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.12-13)
Koujo Denka No Kateikyoushi (Ch.5)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.27)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.38)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.11)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.165)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.16)
My Childhood Friend is too Cute, it's Frustrating! (Ch.11-13)
Nanatsu No Maken Ga Shihai Suru (Ch.11)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.31)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.222)
Sakurai-san wa kizuite hoshii (Ch.11)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.20)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.21)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2020)

3-gatsu no Lion 173
Black Clover 269
Chainsaw Man 090
Chi no Wadachi 084
Dr. Stone 171
Enen no Shouboutai 240
Jagaaaaaan 118
Jigokuraku 116
Jujutsu Kaisen 127
MASHLE 036
One Piece 993
Phantom Seer 009
Radiation House 047
Sweat and Soap 009-030
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 009
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 063
We Never Learn 179


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2020)

*Today:*

Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.19)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.24)
Doki Doki Yokai Love Battle! ~ Great Yokai War! (Ch.1-2)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.1-4)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.44)
Isekai De Cheat Skill Wo Te Ni Shita Ore Wa, Genjitsu Sekai Wo Mo Musou Suru ~Level Up Wa Jinsei Wo Kaeta~ (Ch.7)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.19)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.22-23)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.56)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.43)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.54)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.46)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.56)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.20)
Nekogurui Minako-San (Ch.78)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.71)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.112-113)
Strike Or Gutter (Ch.30)
Youkai Shoujo (Ch.135)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2020)

Blue Period. 025
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 104


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 27, 2020)

Black Clover Chapter 269
Edens Zero Chapter 116
How To Fight Chapter 53
Monkey Peak Chapter 42
Rot & Ruin Chapter 44
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapters 54-55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.142)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.5)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.25)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.9)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.110-111)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.65)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.14)
Imiko To Yobareta Shoukanshi (Ch.4)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.62)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.52)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.61)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.66)
Kouritsu Kuriya Madoushi, Daini No Jinsei De Madou O Kiwameru (Ch.48)
Lust Geass (Ch.25)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou No Slow Life (Ch.29)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.56)
Oogami-San, Dadamore Desu (Ch.37)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.38)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.115)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.70)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.19)
Saikyou No Kurokishi, Sentou Maid Ni Tenshoku Shimashita (Ch.27)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.31-32)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.51-52)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.104)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 27, 2020)

Baby Steps 400
Chi no Wadachi 085
D-Grayman 238
Hitman 078
Promised Orchid 071


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.400)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.6)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.33)
G Joushi! (Ch.12)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.19)
Kamisama Ni Kago 2 Nin Bun Moraimashita (Ch.7)
Lust Geass (Ch.26)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.12)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.17-18)
Miharashi-Sou No 6-Nin No Hanayome (Ch.9)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.10)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.24)
Tsugumomo (Ch.133)
Yankee Wa Isekai De Seirei Ni Aisaremasu. (Ch.34)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2020)

Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 60


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2020)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 206
Kings' Viking 072
Radiation House 048
Solo Leveling 125
Toukyou卍Revengers 180


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 29, 2020)

Solo Leveling Chapter 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Doki Doki Yokai Love Battle! ~ Great Yokai War! (Ch.3)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.16)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.50-53)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.11)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.28)
Ie Ga Moete Jinsei Dou Demo Yoku Natta Kara, Nokotta Nakenashi No Kin De Dark Elf No Dorei O Katta (Ch.1-2)
Isekai De Te Ni Ireta Seisan Skill Wa Saikyou Datta You Desu (Ch.9)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.22)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.206)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.33)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.166)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.12)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.15-16)
Nettaigyo Wa Yuki Ni Kogareru (Ch.30)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.55-58)
Power Of Smile (Ch.7)
SEKKUSU AND DANJON! (Ch.10)
Solo Leveling (Ch.125)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura De Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-Tachi To Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.20)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.19)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.131)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 29, 2020)

8Kaijuu 015
Blue Lock 106
Daiya no A - Act II 231
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 023
Hajime no Ippo 1318
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 105


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 65
One Piece Chapter 994
Pigpen Chapter 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2020)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.143)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.10)
Infection (Ch.90)
Isekai De Kojiin Wo Hiraitakedo, Nazeka Darehitori Sudatou To Shinai Ken (Ch.21)
Isekai Wa Template Ni Michiafurete Iru@comic (Ch.3)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.63)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.44)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.9)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.19)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.131)
Naze Boku No Sekai Wo Daremo Oboeteinai No Ka? (Ch.24)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.28)
Shingan No Yuusha (Ch.27)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.23)
Tenshi To Akuto!! (Ch.35)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.17)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.105)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.76)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.31)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.140)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2020)

Parallel Paradise Ch. 1


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 30, 2020)

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 274
Sweat and Soap 031
The Cuckoo's Fiancé 038


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2020)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 004
Oshi no Ko 023
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 048
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.25-26)
Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.9)
Boku No Heya Ga Dungeon No Kyuukeijo Ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.26)
Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.25)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.144)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.37)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.7)
Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De (Ch.9)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.22)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.23)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.29)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.24)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.38)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.274)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.167)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.10)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.9)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.36)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.37)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.10)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.114)
Sairin Yuusha No Fukushuu Hanashi (Ch.6)
Shoukan Sareta Kenja Wa Isekai Wo Yuku - Saikyou Nano Wa Fuyou Zaiko No Item Deshita (Ch.20)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.16-17)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 1, 2020)

Black Clover 270
Boku no Hero Academia 289
Chainsaw Man 091
Dr. Stone 172
Golden Kamui 258
Jigokuraku 117
Jujutsu Kaisen 128
MASHLE 037
One Piece 994
Phantom Seer 010
We Never Learn 180


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2020)

Mushoku Tensei Ch. 1-32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.20)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.145)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.34)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.35)
Horimiya (Ch.120)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.10-12)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.45)
Koibito Wa Oni No Hime (Ch.8)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.46)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.20)
My Love Tiger (Ch.188-189)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.41)
Re:monster (Ch.64)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.58)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai  (Ch.10-11)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.48)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.32)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.11)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 1, 2020)

Cell Chapter 14
Dungeon Reset Chapter 52
How To Fight Chapter 54
Lookism Chapter 307
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 106-108
The Beginning After the End Chapter 81


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.8)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.45)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.32)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.11)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.24)
Kakushigoto - Secrets (Ch.19)
Keizoku Wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.10)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.13)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.39)
Majo wa Mioji kara (Ch.33)
Maou Desu. Onna Yuusha No Hahaoya To Saikon Shita No De, Onna Yuusha Ga Giri No Musume Ni Narimashita. (Ch.34-35)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.21)
Nanako-San Teki Na Nichijou Dash!! (Ch.35)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.34)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.17)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.33)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.26)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.76)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.15-16)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.19)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2020)

Mushoku Tensei Ch. 33-64


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 2, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 241


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 3, 2020)

Black Clover Chapter 270
Dungeon Reset Chapter 53
Edens Zero Chapter 117
Monkey Peak Chapter 43
Rot & Ruin Chapter 45
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 76


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Aka no Grimoire (Ch.8-9)
Asuperu Kanojo (Ch.35)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.146-147)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha (Ch.25)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.15)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.7)
Isekai De Kojiin Wo Hiraitakedo, Nazeka Darehitori Sudatou To Shinai Ken (Ch.22)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.13) 
Lust Geass (Ch.27)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.168)
Okami-Kun Wa Hayakawa-San Ni Katenai (Ch.9)
Oredake Ni Kamatte Maka-Senpai (Ch.10)
Saikyou Yuusha Wa Oharai Hako: Maou Ni Nattara Zutto Ore No Musou Return (Ch.16-18)
Shi ni Modori (Ch.21)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.46)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.79)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata wo Tatakioru (Ch.18)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.136)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 3, 2020)

Mushoku Tensei Ch. 65-66


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 3, 2020)

Hitman 079
Platina End 056
Spy X Family 001-011


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 4, 2020)

Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.36)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.43)
Jimi Joshi X Osekkai Danshi (Ch.8)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.23)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen (Ch.21)
Platinum End (Ch.53-56)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja (Ch.7)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-San (Ch.33)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.20)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.11)
World Trigger (Ch.197-202)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 4, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 289


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 4, 2020)

Baby Steps 401
Eden's Zero 116-117
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 068
Solo Leveling 126
Toukyou卍Revengers 181


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 5, 2020)

Solo Leveling Chapter 126


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.401)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.149)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.9)
Hare Kon (Ch.177)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.20)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.42)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.14)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.25)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.184)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.53)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.39)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.34)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga (Ch.31)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.13)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.20)
Nanako-San Teki Na Nichijou Dash!! (Ch.36)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.57-58)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.29)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.37)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.39)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.25)
Senken no Majutsushi to Yobareta Kenshi (Ch.19)
Solo Leveling (Ch.126)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.25)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.69)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.42)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.63)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.4)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 5, 2020)

8Kaijuu 016
Blue Lock 107
Daiya no A - Act II 232
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 003
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 207
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 275
Orient 074-075
Promised Orchid 072
Pujo to Yajuu 009
The Cuckoo's Fiancé 039


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 6, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 66
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Class Ga Isekai Shoukan Sareta Naka Ore Dake Nokotta N Desu Ga (Ch.27)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.35)
Eden's Zero (Ch.116-117)    
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.68)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.48)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.207)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi Dakedo (Ch.9)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.275)
Misetagari No Tsuyuno-Chan (Ch.7)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.36)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.35)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.32)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.39)
Shi ni Modori (Ch.22-23)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.25)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.18)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.32)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.17)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2020)

Peter Grill to Kenja no Jikan Ch. 29-30


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 6, 2020)

Ase to Sekken 032-034
Hajime no Ippo 1319
Tomodachi Game 079
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 064


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 7, 2020)

Noragami Chapter 91
Pigpen Chapter 35
The Beginning After the End Chapter 82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2020)

*Today:*

Chichi Chichi (Ch.54)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.150-151)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.69)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.13-14)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.46)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.27)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun Sai Jakushoku (Ch.10)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.38)
Sairin Yuusha No Fukushuu Hanashi (Ch.7)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.70)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.132)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.18)
Watashi Ga Koibito Ni Nareru Wake Naijan, Muri Muri! (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 7, 2020)

Kings' Viking 073
Oshi no Ko 024
Shingeki no Kyojin 134
Spy X Family 012-036
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 011


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 8, 2020)

How To Fight Chapter 55
Lookism Chapter 308
Pigpen Chapters 36-37


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2020)

Ballroom e Youkoso 056
Black Clover 271
Blue Period. 026
Boku no Hero Academia 290
Chainsaw Man 092
Dr. Stone 173
Grand Blue 065
Jigokuraku 118
Jujutsu Kaisen 129
MASHLE 038
Phantom Seer 011
Promised Orchid 073
We Never Learn 181


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.31)   
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin Wo Mezasu (Ch.29)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.152)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.10)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.46)
Hiyumi no Inaka Michi (Ch.13) *[/Complete]*
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.1-3)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.30)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.170)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.57-58)
My Love Tiger (Ch.190)
Nayameru kare wa maho shojo (Ch.5)
Nekogurui Minako-San (Ch.79)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.11)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.116)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.72)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.28)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.22)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.8)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.11)
The Unfavourable Job [Appraiser] is Actually the Strongest (Ch.4)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.59)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 290


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 9, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 242
Jagaaaaaan 119


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 10, 2020)

Black Clover Chapter 271
Kono Oto Tomare! Chapter 97
Rot & Ruin Chapter 46

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.33)
Genkai Level 1 Kara No Nariagari: Saijaku Level No Ore Ga Isekai Saikyou Ni Naru Made (Ch.7)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.48)
Ikenai Kanojo No Otetsudai (Ch.29) *[/Complete]*
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.62)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.26)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san ; Yankee Musume (Ch.52-53)
Kimi No Koto Tabeteii? (Ch.3)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.47)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.30)
Nanatsu No Maken Ga Shihai Suru (Ch.12)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.45)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.4)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.71)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.14)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.19)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.81)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.37-38)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.79)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.20)
World Customize Creator (Ch.77)


----------



## Kaoriisabae (Nov 10, 2020)

Right,now I'm into Wiseman shoujo weebtoon


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2020)

Hitman 080
Orient 076-077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2020)

*Today:*

G Joushi! (Ch.13)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.66)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.21)
[Kyuubo] Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta [How to Raise] (Ch.9)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.51)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.15)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita  (Ch.26)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.20)
Tearmoon Empire Story (Ch.11)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.71)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 118
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 62
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 57
The Strongest Florist Chapter 21

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Edens Zero Chapter 118
> Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 62
> The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 57
> The Strongest Florist Chapter 21


Hmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2020)

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 276-277
Solo Leveling 127
Tomb Raider King 151-152
Toukyou卍Revengers 182


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2020)

Solo leveling 127 @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 12, 2020)

Solo Leveling Chapter 127
Tomb Raider King Chapters 151-152


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.153)
Dare ni demo dekiru kage kara tasukeru maou toubatsu (Ch.16-17)
Doki Doki Yokai Love Battle! ~ Great Yokai War! (Ch.4)
Gal And Otaku Can't Understand Each Other (Ch.23)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.13-14)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.35)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.276-277)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.47)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.19)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.13)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.171)
My Love Tiger (Ch.191)
Oredake Ni Kamatte Maka-Senpai (Ch.11)
Otome Bare (Ch.9)
People Made Fun Of Me For Being Jobless But Its Not Bad At All (Ch.9)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.23)
Sense (Ch.42-43)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.21)
Solo Leveling (Ch.127)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.26)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.72)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.133)
Tou No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 12, 2020)

8Kaijuu 017
Pujo to Yajuu 010
Tomb Raider King 153


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 67
One Piece Chapter 995


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2020)

*Today:*

By Spring (Ch.22)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.154)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.11)
Hare Kon. (Ch.178)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.15)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.40)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun. (Ch.14)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.23)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.24)
Oneechan-Wa Koiyoukai (Ch.18)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.17)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.13)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.19)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.21)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.80)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.33)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.32)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 13, 2020)

Dungeon Meshi 069
Hajime no Ippo 1320
Promised Orchid 074
Shangri-La Frontier 009
The Cuckoo's Fiancé 040
Tomb Raider King 154
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 012


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 14, 2020)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 109
The Beginning After the End Chapter 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2020)

*Today:*

Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.17)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.15)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.21-23)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.54)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.172)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.29)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.132)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.30-31)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi, Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.39-41)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.55)
The New Gate (Ch.63-64)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.58)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2020)

Arslan Senki 088
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 005
Shangri-La Frontier 010-011
Tomb Raider King 155
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 106
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 065


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2020)

3-gatsu no Lion 174
Boku no Hero Academia 291
Build King 001
Chainsaw Man 093
Dr. Stone 174
Enen no Shouboutai 243
Golden Kamui 259
Jujutsu Kaisen Special Chapter
MASHLE 039
One Piece 995
Phantom Seer 012
Shangri-La Frontier 012-013
Tomodachi Game 080
We Never Learn 182


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2020)

*Today:*

3-Gatsu No Lion (Ch.174)
Black Kanojo (Ch.1-8)
Class Ga Isekai Shoukan Sareta Naka Ore Dake Nokotta N Desu Ga (Ch.28)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.155)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.37)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.16)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.30)
Isekai Cheat Magic Swordsman (Ch.4)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.27)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Ch.5)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.43)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.15)
Saikyou Onmyouji No Isekai Tenseiki Geboku No Youkaidomo Ni Kurabete Monster Ga Yowaisugirundaga (Ch.5)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.22)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.106)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.19-20)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru (Ch.21)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.21)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 54
How To Fight Chapter 56
Lookism Chapter 309
Monkey Peak Chapter 44


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 16, 2020)

Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapter 31
Pigpen Chapter 38
Rot & Ruin Chapter 47


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 16, 2020)

Eden's Zero 119
Tomb Raider King 156
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 065.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Dai Shin You (Ch.6)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.18)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.47)
Fukushuu Kansuisha No Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.16-17)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.22)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.81)
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.4)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.27-28)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.16)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.59)
Mimibukuro-San No Chiebukuro (Ch.6)
My Love Tiger (Ch.192)
Okami-Kun Wa Hayakawa-San Ni Katenai (Ch.10)
Okusan (Ch.112)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.18)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.30)
Shingan No Yuusha (Ch.28)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.14)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata wo Tatakioru (Ch.19)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 17, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 119
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2020)

*Today:*


Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.13)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.156)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.26-27)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.26)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.30-32)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.173)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.36)
No Guard Wife (Ch.41)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.25)
Re:monster (Ch.65)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.82)


----------



## Sloan (Nov 17, 2020)

Re-Read some Toriko chapters reminiscing.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 291


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2020)

Blue Lock 108
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 069
Jojolion 102
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 278
Munou na Nana 055
Toukyou卍Revengers 183


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 18, 2020)

Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 63

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.21-22)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.12)
Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De (Ch.10)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.22)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.36)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.143)
Koibito Wa Oni No Hime (Ch.9)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.14)
Lust Geass (Ch.28)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.19)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.116)
Sense (Ch.44)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.27)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 18, 2020)

Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Ch. 1-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2020)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.157)
Denpa Kyoushi (Ch.152)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.36)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.69)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.278)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.31)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.133)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.117)
Sekai No Owari No Encore (Ch.42)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.83)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2020)

Daiya no A - Act II 233
Golden Kamui 260
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 208
Uchuu Kyoudai 363-364
UQ Holder! 177


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 20, 2020)

Black Clover 272
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai 183
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 052
Chainsaw Man 094
Dr. Stone 175
Dragon Ball Chou 066
Hajime no Ippo 1321
Jujutsu Kaisen 130
MASHLE 040
One Piece 996
Orient 078-079
Phantom Seer 013
Sakamoto Days 001
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 041
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 107
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 065.3


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 20, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 68
One Piece Chapter 996


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2020)

*Today:*

Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.7-8)
Hare Kon.(Ch.179)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.28)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.208)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.41)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi dakedo. (Ch.10)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga (Ch.32)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.17)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.74)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.37)
Neeko Wa Tsurai Yo (Ch.27)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.20)
The Unfavourable Job [Appraiser] is Actually the Strongest (Ch.5)
Takarakuji De 40-Oku Atattandakedo Isekai Ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.35)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.107)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.34)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2020)

Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita Ch. 14-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2020)

*Today:*

Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.13)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.62)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun. (Ch.15)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.60)
My Love Tiger (Ch.193)
No Guard Wife (Ch.42)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.59)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.21)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.59)
Shi ni Modori (Ch.24)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.134)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 21, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 061
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 006
Kings' Viking 074
Oshi no Ko 025
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 001-018


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2020)

Black Clover Chapter 272
Dungeon Reset Chapters 55-57
How To Fight Chapter 57
Lookism Chapter 310
The Beginning After the End Chapter 84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.19-20)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.23)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.16)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.48)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.44)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.20)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.22)
Re:monster (Ch.66)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.34)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.10)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.39)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.12)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 22, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 244
Jigokuraku 119
Promised Orchid 075
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 013


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 22, 2020)

Hare-Kon 177-78. Next volume coming up is the last one for the manga. Gonna miss it when it ends.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2020)

*Today:*

Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.13)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.48)
Hare Kon (Ch.180)
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-Kun (Ch.14)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.55)
Keizoku Wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.11)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.48)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.175)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.30-31)
Maou Desu. Onna Yuusha No Hahaoya To Saikon Shita No De, Onna Yuusha Ga Giri No Musume Ni Narimashita.(Ch.36-37)
No Guard Wife (Ch.43-45)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.23)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.223)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.23)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.117)    
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no An’yaku Teii Arasoi Munou wo Enjiru SS Rank Ouji wa Koui Keishou-sen wo Kage kara Shihai Suru (Ch.9)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.5)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.12)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.23)
Shuumatsu no Harem (Ch.84)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.22)
Tou No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.29)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" wa Raku o Shitai (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 23, 2020)

Hitman 081
Kiss x Death 078.5


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2020)

Monkey Peak Chapter 45
Rot & Ruin Chapter 48*(Completed)*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2020)

*Today:*

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.27-28)
Argate Online (Ch.28-29)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.158-159)
Hare Kon (Ch.181)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.67)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.63)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.54-55)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.15)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.12)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.176)
Moto Saikyou No Kenshi Wa, Isekai Mahou Ni Akogareru (Ch.21)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.67)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.49)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.32)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.24)
Sukinako Ga Megane Wo Wasureta (Ch.60-61)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.14)
Tensei Gotoki De Nigerareru To Demo, Niisan? (Ch.1-2)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.22)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.18)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 58
Edens Zero Chapter 120
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2020)

*Today:*

Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.19)
G Joushi! (Ch.14)
Hare Kon.(Ch.182)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.38)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.177-178)
Majutsu Gakuin Wo Shuseki De Sotsugyoushita Ore Ga Boukensha Wo Hajimeru No Wa Sonnna Ni Okashii Darouka (Ch.19)
Oogami-San, Dadamore Desu (Ch.38-39) *[/Complete]*
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.73)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.25)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.72)
Shindou Yuusha To Maid Onee-San (Ch.8)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.11-12)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.82)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.28)
Sukinako Ga Megane Wo Wasureta (Ch.62-63)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.34-35)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.84)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 25, 2020)

Blue Lock 109
Eden's Zero 120
Jagaaaaaan 120
Solo Leveling 128
Toukyou卍Revengers 184


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 26, 2020)

Ase to Sekken 035
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 209
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 279
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 019


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2020)

Solo Leveling Chapter 128
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2020)

*Today:*

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.23)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.160-161)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.19)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.19-20)
Hare Kon. (Ch.183-187) [/Complete]
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.23)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.37)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.279)
Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan (Ch.15)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.179)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.24)
Nekogurui Minako-San (Ch.80)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.25)
Solo Leveling (Ch.128)
TENSEISHICHATTA YO (IYA, GOMEN) (Ch.31)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.60)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 26, 2020)

8Kaijuu 018
Baby Steps 402
Daiya no A - Act II 234
King Golf 146
Tomb Raider King 157
Uchuu Kyoudai 365


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 69
One Piece Chapter 997
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.402)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.14)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.209)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.180)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.27-28)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.20)
The Hero Who Returned Remains The Strongest In The Modern World (Ch.12)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.35)
Yumekui Merry (Ch.141) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 27, 2020)

Oshi no Ko 026
Tomodachi Game 081


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2020)

The Beginning After the End Chapter 85


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2020)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.162)
Futago Konpurekkusu (Ch.20)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou (Ch.24)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.57)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.56)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.42)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.30)
Maho Shojo ni Akogarete (Ch.1-19)
People Made Fun Of Me For Being Jobless But Its Not Bad At All (Ch.10)
Magical Girl Sho (Ch.13)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.17)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.52)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.9)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.185)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 28, 2020)

Baby Steps 403
Hajime no Ippo 1322
The Cuckoo's Fiancé 042
Tomb Raider King 158


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2020)

How To Fight Chapter 58
Lookism Chapter 311


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2020)

Black Clover 273
Boku no Hero Academia 292
Build King 003
Chainsaw Man 095
Dr. Stone 176
Enen no Shouboutai 245
Golden Kamui 261
Jigokuraku 120
Jujutsu Kaisen 131
MASHLE 041
One Piece 997
Phantom Seer 014
Sakamoto Days 002
Spy X Family 037
Promised Orchid 076
Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji 001-047
We Never Learn 184
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2020)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.403)
Eden's Zero (Ch.118-120)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.36)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.38)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.28)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.112-113)
Horimiya (Ch.121)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku No Eiyuu Life: B-Kyuu Mazoku Nano Ni Cheat Dungeon Wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.17)
Kimi Ni Tsumugu Bouhaku (Ch.7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.181-182)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.45)
Onii-Chan Is Done For (Ch.46)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.29)
Saikyou No Kurokishi, Sentou Maid Ni Tenshoku Shimashita (Ch.28)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!(Ch.47-48)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.31)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.24-33)
Shiranai Uchi ni Level MAX ni Nattemashita (Ch.27)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.24)
Shoukan Sareta Kenja Wa Isekai Wo Yuku - Saikyou Nano Wa Fuyou Zaiko No Item Deshita (Ch.21)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.135)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.21-22)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.55-56)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.23)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 30, 2020)

Black Clover Chapter 273
Monkey Peak Chapter 46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2020)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.11)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.163)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.33)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.17)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu: Gakkou No Minna To Isekai No Mujintou Ni Tenishitakedo Ore Dake Rakushou Desu (Ch.1-3)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.23)
Kareshi Ga Iru No Ni (Ch.3)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.55)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga (Ch.33)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.14)
Maji Tora! (Ch.42)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.61)
My Love Tiger (Ch.194)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.59-64)
Otome No Harawata Hoshi No Iro (Ch.6-7)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.30)
Sukinako Ga Megane Wo Wasureta (Ch.64)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.23)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.40-41)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.108)
Yankee Wa Isekai De Seirei Ni Aisaremasu. (Ch.35)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2020)

Chi no Wadachi 086
Noah's Arts 008
Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji 048-058
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 014


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 121
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapter 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2020)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikoudesu! (Ch.30-31)
Doujima-Kun Won’T Be Disturbed (Ch.9)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.29-30)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.64)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.64)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.56)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.49)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.44)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.14)
Majo wa Mioji kara (Ch.36)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.134)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.40)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.20)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.27)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.27)
Sukinako Ga Megane Wo Wasureta (Ch.65)
Tensei Shitara Dragon No Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 1, 2020)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 070
Onepunch-Man 136
Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji 059-082


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 59
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 65

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2020)

*Today:*

Daishinyuu (Ch.7)    
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.14)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.70)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.24)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.131-133)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.45)
Kemono Giga (Ch.31-32)
Narikawari (Ch.27-31)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.60)
Re:monster (Ch.67)
Sex & Dungeon!!: Wagaya no Chika ni, H Kaisuu=Level no Dungeon ga Shutsugen shita!? (Ch.11)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.49)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.29)
Sukinako Ga Megane Wo Wasureta (Ch.66-68)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.86)
Tsugumomo (Ch.134)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 2, 2020)

Blue Lock 110
Eden's Zero 121
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 280
Solo Leveling 129
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 049
Toukyou卍Revengers 185


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2020)

Solo Leveling Chapter 129

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2020)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.164)    
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.12)
Infection (Ch.91)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.185)
Jk Haru Wa Isekai De Shoufu Ni Natta (Ch.9)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.24-25)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.38)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.280)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-Ken (Ch.18)
Miki No Houkago (Ch.1-4)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.37-38)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.31)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.16)
Solo Leveling (Ch.129)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura De Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-Tachi To Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.21-22)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2020)

8Kaijuu 019
Daiya no A - Act II 235
Inferior Magic Swordsman 020
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 210
Platina End 057


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 70
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 2-4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2020)

*Today:*

Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan! (Ch.15)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.21)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.18)    
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.49)
Isekai Desu Ga Mamono Saibai Shiteimasu. (Ch.32)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.46)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku No Eiyuu Life: B-Kyuu Mazoku Nano Ni Cheat Dungeon Wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.18)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.210)
Kensei no Osananajimi ga Pawahara de Ore ni Tsuraku Atarunode (Ch.3)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.26)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun. (Ch.16)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.118)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.32)
Shingan No Yuusha (Ch.29)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.21)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.42)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.36)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 4, 2020)

Noah's Arts 009
The Cuckoo's Fiancé 043
Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji 083-094
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 109


----------



## ho11ow (Dec 4, 2020)

Isekai Putin chapter 27
Beware of the Villainess! 52
Ningen Fushin no Boukenshatachi 22


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 5, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 062
Oshi no Ko 027
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 007
Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji 095-106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2020)

*Today:*

Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.21)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.29-31)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.57)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.47)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.33)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.9)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.16)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.8-9)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.109)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 5, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 5-6
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 77


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2020)

Ase to Sekken 036-038
Black Clover 274
Boku no Hero Academia 293
Build King 004
Chainsaw Man 096
Chi no Wadachi 087
Dr. Stone 177
Journey to the West 101-102
Jujutsu Kaisen 132
Kuutei Dragons 052
MASHLE 042
Phantom Seer 015
Sakamoto Days 003
The Promised Neverland c.Seeking the Sky of Freedom
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 015
We Never Learn 185


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 7-8
Lookism Chapter 312


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2020)

*Today:*

Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.32)
Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.9)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.165)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.18)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.16)
Lust Geass (Ch.29)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.37)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.183)
Mobu Ojisan desuga Otome Gemu no Hiroin ni Narimashita (Ch.1-5)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.46)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.33)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.17)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.25)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.73)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.77)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.136)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2020)

Black Clover Chapter 274
How To Fight Chapter 59
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 9-11
Monkey Peak Chapter 47


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 246
Pujo to Yajuu 011
Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji 107-144


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2020)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.27)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.48)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.28)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.15)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.49)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.17)
Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku ~ Seijo Kishi-Dan To Iyashi No Kamiwaza ~ (Ch.11)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.31)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo (Ch.11)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.41)
Mememori-kun ni wa kanawanai (Ch.1-2)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.65)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.34)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.25)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.12)
Trap Heroine (Ch.16)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.15)
Yozakura-san Chi no Daisakusen (Ch.62)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.24)


----------



## Billybuddha420 (Dec 7, 2020)

Just read that final, final chapter of demon slayer, that shit had me in my feelings.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 8, 2020)

Edens Zero Chapter 122
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 12-15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2020)

*Today:*

Aka no Grimoire (Ch.10)
Argate Online (Ch.30)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.31)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.43)
Kimi No Koto Tabeteii? (Ch.4)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi Dakedo (Ch.11)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.49)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.37)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.25)
Narikawari (Ch.32)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.74)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.73)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.28)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.74)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.64)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.12)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.61)
World Customize Creator (Ch.78)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 8, 2020)

Grand Blue 065.5
Kuutei Dragons 053-054
Shingeki no Kyojin 135
Skip Beat! 288
UQ Holder! 178


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 9, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 60
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 16-18
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 66

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2020)

Arslan Senki 089
Blue Lock 111
Eden's Zero 122
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 281
Solo Leveling 130
Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji 145-158


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2020)

*Today:*

Doki Doki Yokai Love Battle! ~ Great Yokai War! (Ch.5-6) *[/Complete]*
G Joushi!(Ch.15)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.68)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.25)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.24)
Kono Sekai Wa Tsuite Iru (Ch.9)
Koujo Denka No Kateikyoushi (Ch.6)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.50)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.27)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player (Ch.21)
Osananajimi(?) wo Onnanoko ni Shiteshimatta Hanashi (Ch.12)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.35)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.30)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.24)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.23-24)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.77)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2020)

8Kaijuu 020
Daiya no A - Act II 236
Hajime no Ippo 1323
Jagaaaaaan 121
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 211
Orient 080
Toukyou卍Revengers 186


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapter 19
Pigpen Chapters 39-40
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 111-114
Solo Leveling Chapter 130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2020)

*Today:*

Class Ga Isekai Shoukan Sareta Naka Ore Dake Nokotta N Desu Ga (Ch.29)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.166-167)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.34)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.6)
Isekai De Skill Wo Kaitai Shitara Cheat Na Yome Ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa No Structure (Ch.28)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.32)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.39)
Koibito Wa Oni No Hime (Ch.10)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.281)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.12)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.224)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.42-43)
Solo Leveling (Ch.130)
Sono Ossan, Isekai de Nishuume Play wo Mankitsu Chuu (Ch.10)
Strike Or Gutter (Ch.31)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.75)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.71-72)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.27)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.15)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 11, 2020)

Oshi no Ko 028
The Cuckoo's Fiancé 044
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2020)

*Today:*

Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.26)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.16)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.211)
Kuudere Sugiru Mirai No Yome No Mendouna 7-Kakan (Ch.1-2)
My Love Tiger (Ch.195)
Nekogurui Minako-San (Ch.81)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.134-136)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.28)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.22)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.24)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.38)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.33)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.37)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 11, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 71
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 20-21
Kono Oto Tomare! Chapter 98
One Piece Chapter 998
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 115-116


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2020)

3-gatsu no Lion 175
Blue Period. 027
Golden Kamui 262
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2020)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.39-41)
Fukakai Na Boku No Subete O (Ch.25)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.18)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Craft Master (Ch.4)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.8)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.33)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.58)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.28)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.184)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.38)
Trap Heroine (Ch.17)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.110)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 12, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 22-24
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 117-121
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapters 60-61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2020)

*Today:*

3 cewek sange ; Sanshimai ga Ore wo Yuuwaku Shite Kuru! (Ch.1)
Black Kanojo (Ch.9)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.71-72)
Giji Harem (Ch.119)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.39)
Fukushuu Kansuisha No Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.18)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.49-56)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.35)
My Love Tiger (Ch.196)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.47)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.29) 
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.18)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.43)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.25)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 13, 2020)

How To Fight Chapter 60
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 25-29
Lookism Chapter 313
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 122-126


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2020)

Black Clover 275
Boku no Hero Academia 294
Build King 005
Chainsaw Man 097
Dr. Stone 178
Jigokuraku 121
MASHLE 043
One Piece 998
Phantom Seer 016
Sakamoto Days 004
The Promised Land Special Chapter
We Never Learn 186


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2020)

*Today:*

3 cewek sange ; Sanshimai ga Ore wo Yuuwaku Shite Kuru! ! (Ch.2-3)
Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.46-47)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.19)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.50)
Gunota Ga Mahou Sekai Ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki De Guntai Harem O Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.45)
Isekai De Te Ni Ireta Seisan Skill Wa Saikyou Datta You Desu (Ch.10)
Kuudere Sugiru Mirai No Yome No Mendouna 7-Kakan (Ch.3)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.17)
Midara Na Jakyou Ni Sukuu Mono (Ch.25)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.63)    
Mizuki-Senpai No Koi Uranai (Ch.6)
Nido Tensei Shita Shounen wa S Rank Boukensha Toshite Heion ni Sugosu-zense ga kenja de eiyuu datta boku wa raisede wa jimini ikiru,Nidoten (Ch.10-13)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.225)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.35)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.83)
Tonari No Seki-Kun Junior (Ch.1)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.137)
Tou No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.30)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 14, 2020)

Black Clover Chapter 275
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 30-33
Monkey Peak Chapter 48


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 14, 2020)

Enen no Shouboutai 247
Inferior Magic Swordsman 021
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 016


----------



## Crow (Dec 14, 2020)

Torturing myself by watching Hunter x Hunter 347 and knowing we'll never get to see Ging go all out or the Dark Continent Arc because Togashi won't finish his fucking work.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 14, 2020)

Madoka Magica: The Different Story


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 14, 2020)

Shibuya Goldfish


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2020)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.168-169)
Fukushuu Kansuisha No Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.19)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.28)
Isekai De Cheat Skill Wo Te Ni Shita Ore Wa, Genjitsu Sekai Wo Mo Musou Suru ~Level Up Wa Jinsei Wo Kaeta~ (Ch.8)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.31)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.63)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.57)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.20)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.38)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.39)
Orenchi No Maid-San (Ch.65-66)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.18)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.49)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.63-67)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.25-26)
Tonari No Seki-Kun Junior (Ch.2-4)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.59)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 15, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 34-40

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 15, 2020)

Ase to Sekken 039-040
Dungeon Meshi 070
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 071


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2020)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.121-122)
Hisshou Dungeon Unei Houhou (Ch.22)
My Love Tiger (Ch.197)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.33)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.26)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.6)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.22)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 16, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 61
Edens Zero Chapter 123
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 41-45
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 67


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2020)

Eden's Zero 123
Promised Orchid 077
Witch Hat Atelier 042-042.5


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 17, 2020)

Kings' Viking 075
Promised Orchid 078
Solo Leveling 131


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2020)

*Today:*

Class Teni De Ore Dake Haburaretara, Doukyuu Harem Tsukuru Koto Ni Shita (Ch.10-11)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.37-38)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.23)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.26)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.135-136)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.39)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.50)
Solo Leveling (Ch.131)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou (Ch.5)
Yuusha Ga Shinda! (Ch.198-202) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 17, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 46-50
Solo Leveling Chapter 131
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 62

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2020)

Baby Steps 404
Jojolion 103
Munou na Nana 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2020)

*Today:*

Argate Online (Ch.31)
Chichi Chichi (Ch.55)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.70)    
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.39)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.42)
Frontier Diary (Ch.7)
Hitomi-chan hitomishiri (Ch.50)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.51)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.29)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.23)
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.19)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.44)
Shijou Saikyou No Daimaou, Murabito A Ni Tensei Suru (Ch.6)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 18, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 72
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 51-54
One Piece Chapter 999
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapter 32

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 55-64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2020)

*Today: *

Akane Oguri Indulge In Onanism (Ch.2)
Argate Online (Ch.32)
Baby Steps (Ch.404)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.170-171)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha (Ch.26)
Ikemen Ni Tensei Shita Kedo Cheat Wa Dekimasen Shita (Ch.1)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.34)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.17)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 19, 2020)

Baby Steps 405
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 111

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2020)

Black Clover 276
Boku no Hero Academia 295
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 053
Build King 006
Dr. Stone 179
Dragon Ball Super 067
Jigokuraku 122
Jujutsu Kaisen 133
MASHLE 044
One Piece 999
Phantom Seer 017
Sakamoto Days 005
Skip Beat! 289
We Never Learn 187


----------



## Ren. (Dec 20, 2020)

dhilonv said:


> Baby Steps 405


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2020)

*Today: *

Daishinyuu (Ch.8)   
Dare ni demo dekiru kage kara tasukeru maou toubatsu (Ch.18)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.40-41)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.19)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.14)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.7)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.33-34)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.59)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu~ (Ch.6)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.50)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.48)
Nozo X Kimi (Ch.60-63) *[/Complete]*
Otome No Harawata Hoshi No Iro (Ch.8)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.119)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.120)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.18)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.50)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.10)
Shimazaki Nana @ Shigoto Boshu Chu  (Ch.6)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.87)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.81-82)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.111)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 20, 2020)

How To Fight Chapter 61
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 65-70
Lookism Chapter 314
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 127

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2020)

*Today: *

Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.42)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.25)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.42)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.10)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.51)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.27)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.34)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.25)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.19)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.18)
Mission: Yozakura Family (Ch.64)
Moshi, Koi Ga Mieta Nara (Ch.5)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.41)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.29)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.25)
Tonari no Idol-san (Ch.88)
Watashi Ga Koibito Ni Nareru Wake Naijan, Muri Muri! (Ch.6)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2020)

Black Clover Chapter 276
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 71-77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2020)

*Today: *

Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.43)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.69)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.144)
Kou 1 Desu Ga Isekai De Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.37)
Maho Shojo ni Akogarete (Ch.20)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.40)
Orenchi No Maid-San (Ch.67)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.74)
Tonari no Seki ni Natta Bishoujo ga Horesaseyou to Karakatte Kuru ga Itsunomanika Kaeriuchi ni Shite Ita (Ch.6)
Yochi Nouryoku Manga: Kunou Chiyo (Ch.42-53)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 78-82
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 128-130


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 22, 2020)

Ase to Sekken 041
Baby Steps 406
Chi no Wadachi 088
Promised Orchid 079
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 066


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 23, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 62
Edens Zero Chapter 124
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 83-91
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 68
Monkey Peak Chapter 49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2020)

*Today: *

Arafoo Shachiku no Golem Master (Ch.17)
Baby Steps (Ch.405-406)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.29)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.44)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha (Ch.27-29)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.27)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.10)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.7)
Narikawari (Ch.33-35)
Shoujo Junrei (Ch.27) *[/Complete]*
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.31)
Tonari No Idol-San (Ch.89)
Trap Heroine (Ch.18)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.26)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 23, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 292


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 23, 2020)

Blue Lock 112
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 024
Eden's Zero 124
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 282
Shangri-La Frontier 014-023
Solo Leveling 132
Toukyou卍Revengers 187
Tomodachi Game 082


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 24, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 92-94
Solo Leveling Chapter 132

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2020)

8Kaijuu 021
Daiya no A - Act II 237
Jagaaaaaan 122-124
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 212
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 283
Onepunch-Man 137
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2020)

*Today: *

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.24)
Akuyaku Ouji Wa Koi Ga Dekinai (Ch.8)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.172)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.45)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.15)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.48)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.40)
Kitaku Tochuu De Yome To Musume Ga Dekita N Dakedo (Ch.10)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.282)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.52)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.8)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.31)
Misetagari No Tsuyuno-Chan (Ch.8)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.68)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.61)
Sekai No Owari No Encore (Ch.43)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.13)
Solo Leveling (Ch.132)
Tensei Oujo wa Kyou mo Hata wo Tatakioru (Ch.20)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 24, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 293


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2020)

*Today: *

G Joushi!(Ch.16)
Himenospia (Ch.36-37)
Infection (Ch.92)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.16)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.212)
Kaijuu-iro no Shima (Ch.9)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.15-16)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.283)
Kyoudai Hodo Chikaku Tooimono Wa Nai (Ch.72)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.22)
Mimibukuro-San No Chiebukuro (Ch.7)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.34)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.51)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.40)
Takarakuji De 40-Oku Atattandakedo Isekai Ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.36)
Tensei Kenja Wa Musume To Kurasu (Ch.6)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.27)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.38)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2020)

Oshi no Ko 029
Tomb Raider King 159


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 25, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 294


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 26, 2020)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 063
Orient 081-084
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 050
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 045
Tomb Raider King 160-161
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 112


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2020)

*Today: *

Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.11)
Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.21)
Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.35)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.6)
Dekisokonai No Monster Trainer (Ch.21-23) *[/Complete]*
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.17)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.35)
Giri-Giri Saegiru Katagirisan (Ch.40) *[/Complete]*
Koujo Denka No Kateikyoushi (Ch.7-8)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.36-42)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.28-29)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.24)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.35)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.226)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.15)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.52-55)
Senpai Ga Oyobidesu! (Ch.1) *[/dropped]*
Sex And Dungeon (Ch.12)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.26)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.50)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.45-46)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.34-36)


----------



## Cereza (Dec 26, 2020)

Pet shop of horrors


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 26, 2020)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 73
How To Fight Chapter 62
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 95-98
Lookism Chapter 315
One Piece Chapter 1000
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 131


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2020)

Golden Kamui 263
Jigokuraku 123
Spy X Family 038
Tomodachi Game 083


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2020)

*Today: *


30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.25)
Akane Oguri Indulge In Onanism (Ch.3)
A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.12)
Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.17)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.173-175)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.46-47)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.36-37)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.114)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.60)
Kikanshita Yuusha No Gojitsudan (Ch.6-9)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.43-45)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.20)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.14)
Miharashi-Sou No 6-Nin No Hanayome (Ch.10)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.137)
My Love Tiger (Ch.198)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.47)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.49)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.121)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.39-41)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.112)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2020)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 295


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 27, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 99-105

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 28, 2020)

3-gatsu no Lion 176
Enen no Shouboutai 248
Hajime no Ippo 1324
Promised Orchid 080


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2020)

*Today: *

Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.48)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.52)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.20)
Kanchigai No Atelier Meister (Ch.1-4)
Kare to Kanojo no Sentaku (Ch.5)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.49)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.185)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.38)
My Love Tiger (Ch.199)
Naze Boku No Sekai Wo Daremo Oboeteinai No Ka? (Ch.25)
Nettaigyo Wa Yuki Ni Kogareru (Ch.31)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.33)
Shoukan Sareta Kenja Wa Isekai Wo Yuku - Saikyou Nano Wa Fuyou Zaiko No Item Deshita (Ch.22)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.137)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 28, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 106-113
Monkey Peak Chapter 50


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 29, 2020)

Chi no Wadachi 089
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 017


----------



## Delta Shell 1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Waiting for my Vinland Saga to arrive


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2020)

*Today: *

Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.49)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.90)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.65-66)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.58)
Kou 1 Desu Ga Isekai De Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.38)
Megami No Sprinter (Ch.30)
Orenchi No Maid-San (Ch.68)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja (Ch.8)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.19)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.32)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.138)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.57)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 29, 2020)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 63
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 114-120

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 30, 2020)

Ase to Sekken 042
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 072
Solo Leveling 133
Tomb Raider King 162-167
Uchuu Kyoudai 366


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2020)

*Today: *

3 cewek sange ; Sanshimai ga Ore wo Yuuwaku Shite Kuru! !(Ch.4)
By Spring (Ch.24)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.50)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.11)
Ichido Dake Demo, Koukai Shitemasu (Ch.15-17)
I Am Worried That My Childhood Friend Is Too Cute! (Ch.14)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer No Kiseki (Ch.16)
Magan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.9)
Mememori-kun ni wa kanawanai (Ch.3)
Sense (Ch.45)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.14)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.13)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.6)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 30, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 121-122
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 69


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2020)

*Today: *


Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.21)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.71-72)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.34)
Seiken Gakuin No Maken Tsukai (Ch.9)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.36)
Shindou Yuusha To Maid Onee-San (Ch.9)
Solo Leveling (Ch.133)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.24)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 123-126
Kamitachi ni Hirowareta Otoko Chapter 31
Solo Leveling Chapter 133


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2021)

*Today: *

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.36-38)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.7)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.176)
Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De. (Ch.11)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.51-53)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.22)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.28)    
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.25)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.25-26)
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.6)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.24)
Kamitachi Ni Hirowareta Otoko (Ch.31)
Kuno Chiyo The Precog (Ch.54)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.31-32)
Nidoume No Jinsei Wo Isekai De (Ch.43)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.39)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.26)
Save & Load No Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.14)
Sekai No Owari No Encore (Ch.44)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.40)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.24)
Tensei Gotoki De Nigerareru To Demo, Niisan? (Ch.3)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda (Ch.1-5)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.42)
Tou No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.31-34)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.138)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 1, 2021)

Inferior Magic Swordsman 023
Radiation House 049
Trillion Game 002


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 2, 2021)

Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 74
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 127-128

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2021)

*Today: *

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.26)
Aka no Grimoire (Ch.11)
Boku No Heya Ga Dungeon No Kyuukeijo Ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.27)
Chitose-kun wa Ramune Bin no Naka (Ch.1-3)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.20-21)
Kemono Giga (Ch.33-54)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.1-2)
Koibito Wa Oni No Hime (Ch.11)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.21)
Okami-Kun Wa Hayakawa-San Ni Katenai (Ch.11)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.35)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.18)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.26)
Split Lover (Ch.7-9)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.14)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda (Ch.6)
Trap Heroine (Ch.19)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 2, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 296


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 043
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 004


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 3, 2021)

Lookism Chapter 316
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 78
The Beginning After the End Chapter 86


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2021)

*Today: *

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.49)
Assassin de aru ore no Sutetasu ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi Nodaga (Ch.20)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.31)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.67)
Maji Tora! (Ch.43)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.51)
Muto And Sato (Ch.15)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.40)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.120)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.36)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.122)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.78)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.47)
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.56-60)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.16-17)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 3, 2021)

Black Clover 277
Boku no Hero Academia 296
Build King 007
Dr. Stone 180
Jujutsu Kaisen 134
MASHLE 045
One Piece 1000
Phantom Seer 018
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 009
Sakamoto Days 006
The Promised Neverland Special Chapter


----------



## Janessa Zoldyck (Jan 4, 2021)

Chainsaw Man 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2021)

*Today: *

Horimiya (Ch.122)
Ijimeru Aitsu Ga Waruinoka, Ijimerareta Boku Ga Waruinoka? (Ch.1-5)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.44)
Isekai Ntr ~Shinyuu No Onna Wo Saikyou Skill De Otosu Houhou~ (Ch.6)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.35)
Kareshi Ga Iru No Ni (Ch.4)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.68)
Koryuu nara Sude de Taosemasu kedo, Kore tte Joushiki janain desu ka? (Ch.12)
Senken no Majutsushi to Yobareta Kenshi (Ch.20)
Tamarowa (Ch.19-20)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made  (Ch.18)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 4, 2021)

Ijimeru Aitsu Ga Waruinoka, Ijimerareta Boku Ga Waruinoka? Ch 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2021)

*Today: *

Hino-San No Baka (Ch.70)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.69)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.53)
Mainichi Shine Shine Itte Kuru Gimai ga, Ore ga Nete Iru Suki ni Saimin-jutsu de Hore Saseyou to Shite Kurundakedo…! (Ch.1)
Magical Girl Sho (Ch.14)
Magika No Kenshi To Shoukan Maou (Ch.75)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun Sai Jakushoku (Ch.11)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.75)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.75)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.29)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.41)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.28)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.58)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.27)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2021)

Radiation House 050


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2021)

*Today: *

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.29)
Genkai Level 1 Kara No Nariagari: Saijaku Level No Ore Ga Isekai Saikyou Ni Naru Made (Ch.8)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.28)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.91)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.41)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.92-93)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.21-23)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.46)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.42-43)
Tenseishichatta Yo (Ch.32)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 6, 2021)

Ballroom e Youkoso 057
Blue Lock 113
Daiya no A - Act II 238
Jigokuraku 124
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 213
Platina End 058
Solo Leveling 134
Toukyou卍Revengers 188


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2021)

*Today: *

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.177)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.20)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.19)
Infection (Ch.93)
Isekai Desu Ga Mamono Saibai Shiteimasu. (Ch.33-35) *[/Complete]*
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.54)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.19)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.40)
Shinja Zero No Megami-Sama To Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.7-8)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.47)
Solo Leveling (Ch.134)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 7, 2021)

8Kaijuu 022
Baby Steps 407
Inferior Magic Swordsman 024
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 284
Shingeki no Kyojin 136
UQ Holder! 179
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 067


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2021)

*Today: *

Baby Steps (Ch.407)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.44)
G Joushi! (Ch.17)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (C.37)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.58)
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.7)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.213)
Magika No Kenshi To Shoukan Maou (Ch.76)
Maomarimo (Ch.35) *[/Complete]*
Makai Kaeri No Rettou Nouryokusha (Ch.1-2)
My Love Tiger (Ch.200)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.48)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.39)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made  (Ch.21-22)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 8, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 046
Hajime no Ippo 1325
Kings' Viking 076
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 113


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 9, 2021)

Arslan Senki 090
City 122-136
Golden Kamui 264
Noah's Arts 010
Oshi no Ko 030
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 010
Tomb Raider King 168-169


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2021)

*Today: *

Fukakai Na Boku No Subete O (Ch.26)
Hazure Skill Shonen (Ch.13)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.44)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.36)    
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.8)
Level 0 Evil King Become The Adventurer In The New World (Ch.2)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.186)
My Love Tiger (Ch.201)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.41)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.42)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.21)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.62)
Saikyou no Madoushi. Hiza ni Ya wo Uketeshimatta node Inaka no Eihei ni Naru (Ch.15-16)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.84-85)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.73)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda (Ch.8)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.113)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.23)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2021)

*Today: *

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.50)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.21)
Hazure Skill Shonen (Ch.14)
Infection (Ch.94)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.45)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.64)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.3)
Orenchi No Maid-San (Ch.69)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.13)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.39)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.50)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.63-64)
Slime Taoshite 300-nen (Ch.28)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.25)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 10, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 249
Jagaaaaaan 125
Jigokuraku 125
Spy X Family 039
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 068


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 10, 2021)

Black Clover Chapter 277
Dungeon Reset Chapter 64
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 75
How To Fight Chapters 63-64
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 70
Lookism Chapter 317
Noragami Chapter 92
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 132-133
Solo Leveling Chapter 134
The Beginning After the End Chapter 87
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapters 63-65


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2021)

*Today: *

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.53)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri, (Ch.51)
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-Kun (Ch.16)
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.9)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.56)
Kyuuketsuki-chan to Kouhai-chan (Ch.16)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.15)
Mahou Shoujo Gakuen No Suketto Kyoushi (Ch.4-6)
Midara Na Jakyou Ni Sukuu Mono (Ch.26)
Nanatsu No Maken Ga Shihai Suru (Ch.13)
Ore Ha Inu Deha Arimasen! (Ch.22)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.66)
Otome Bare (Ch.10)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.65)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.21)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.10)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.15)
Trap Heroine (Ch.20)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.31)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2021)

Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou Ch. 1-20


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 11, 2021)

Eden's Zero 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2021)

*Today: *

Argate Online (Ch.33)
Eiyu-Oh, Bu Wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou No Minarai Kisi (Ch.8)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.29)
Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.15)
Hinoenma ga Ore wo Yuuwaku shitekuru!! (Ch.5)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.8)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.32)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.67)
Kaette kudasai! (Ch.59)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.20)
Onna to Shite no Shin Seikatsu (Ch.14-15)
Ore ga Nete Iru Suki ni Saimin-jutsu de Hore Saseyou to Shite Kurundakedo…! (Ch.2)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Ch.9)
Tsugumomo (Ch.135)
World Customize Creator (Ch.79)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 12, 2021)

Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 025
Onepunch-Man 138
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 018
Trillion Game 003


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 13, 2021)

Black Torch 013-019
Blue Lock 114
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 073
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 285
Shangri-La Frontier 024
Solo Leveling 135
Tomodachi Game 084
Witch Hat Atelier 043
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 069-069.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2021)

*Today: *

Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.43)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi  (Ch.178)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.29)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.61)
Nekogurui Minako-San (Ch.82-83)
Save & Load No Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.15)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.44)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.32-33)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.76)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.43-44)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 13, 2021)

Ore dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou Ch. 21-42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2021)

*Today: *

2.5D Seduction (Ch.33-41)
Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.27)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.73)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.34)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.29)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.42)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.284-285)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.55)
Maou Desu. Onna Yuusha No Hahaoya To Saikon Shita No De, Onna Yuusha Ga Giri No Musume Ni Narimashita. (Ch.38-40)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.23)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.138-139)
Neeko Wa Tsurai Yo (Ch.28)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no An’yaku Teii Arasoi Munou wo Enjiru SS Rank Ouji wa Koui Keishou-sen wo Kage kara Shihai Suru (Ch.10)
Shuumatsu no Harem (Ch.85)
Solo Leveling (Ch.135)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.77)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 14, 2021)

Toukyou卍Revengers 189


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Jan 14, 2021)

Kingdom


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2021)

*Today: *

Daishinyuu (Ch.9)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.12)
Eden's Zero (Ch.123-124)
Eiyu-Oh, Bu Wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou No Minarai Kisi (Ch.9)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.29)
Koibito o netorare, Yuusha party kara tsuihou sa retakedo (Ch.3)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.9)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.86-87)
Tonari No Idol-San (Ch.92)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.40)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.22)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2021)

*Today: *

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.13)
Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.33)
Cheat Skill "shisha Sosei" Ga Kakusei Shite Inishieno Maougun Wo Fukkatsu Sasete Shimaimashita ~Dare Mo Shinasenai Saikyou Hiiro~ (Ch.4-7)
Dare ni demo dekiru kage kara tasukeru maou toubatsu (Ch.19)
Furidashi Ni Ochiru! (Ch.22) *[/Complete]*
Koisuru Bukimi-Chan (Ch.7)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.4)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.187)
Mannen D-Rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.16)
My Love Tiger (Ch.202)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.78)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.25)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.43)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-San Wa Ohirune Ga Shitai (Ch.31)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.48)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.60)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsug (Ch.139)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 16, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 047
Ase to Sekken 044
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 064
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 011
Tomb Raider King 170


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 16, 2021)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 65
Edens Zero Chapter 125
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 76
Jinmen Chapters 30-32
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 129-134
Kono Oto Tomare! Chapter 99
One Piece Chapter 1001
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 134
Solo Leveling Chapter 135
The Beginning After the End Chapter 88
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2021)

*Today: *

Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.32)
Kou 1 Desu Ga Isekai De Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.39)
Kuudere Sugiru Mirai No Yome No Mendouna 7-Kakan (Ch.4)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.22)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.11)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.51)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.36)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.27)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.227)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.121)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.123)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.44-45)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.15-17)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.26)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 17, 2021)

Black Clover 278
Boku no Hero Academia 297
Build King 008
Dr. Stone 181
Jujutsu Kaisen 135
Jigokuraku 126
MASHLE 046
One Piece 1001
Phantom Seer 019
Sakamoto Days 007


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 18, 2021)

Jojolion 104
Munou na Nana 057
Tomb Raider King 171-178


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2021)

*Today: *

Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.24)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.179)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.54)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.12)
Kaettekita Motoyuusha (Ch.5)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.17)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.30)
Lust Geass (Ch.30)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.18)
Mina-Sama No Omocha Desu (Ch.14-22)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.22)
Narikawari (Ch.36-38)
Orenchi No Maid-San (Ch.70)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai De Deaeta Kimi Ni (Ch.32)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.88)
Tamarowa (Ch.21)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" wa Raku o Shitai  (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 19, 2021)

Promised Orchid 081-083
Sinbad no Bouken - Prototype 150-154


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2021)

*Today: *

Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin Wo Mezasu (Ch.30)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.37-38)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.60)
Kuno Chiyo The Precog (Ch.55)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.9)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.24)
Saikyou no Madoushi. Hiza ni Ya wo Uketeshimatta node Inaka no Eihei ni Naru (Ch.17)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.7)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.10)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.45)
The Hero Who Returned Remains The Strongest In The Modern World (Ch.13)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.13)
Tonari No Seki-Kun Junior (Ch.5)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.139)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 20, 2021)

Blue Lock 115
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 054
Chi no Wadachi 090
Dragon Ball Chou 068
Eden's Zero 126
Enen no Shouboutai 250
Hajime no Ippo 1326
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 286
Sinbad no Bouken - Prototype 155-163
Solo Leveling 136


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2021)

*Today: *

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.26)
Denpa Kyoushi (Ch.153)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.93)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.47)
Makai Kaeri No Rettou Nouryokusha (Ch.3)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.30)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.15)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.19-21)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka (Ch.27)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.34)
Trap Heroine (Ch.21)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou (Ch.6-7)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 21, 2021)

8Kaijuu 023
Daiya no A - Act II 239-240
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 214
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 287
Toukyou卍Revengers 190


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2021)

*Today: *

Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.48)
Class Ga Isekai Shoukan Sareta Naka Ore Dake Nokotta N Desu Ga (Ch.30)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanash (Ch.180)
Dokyuu Hentai Hxeros (Ch.54)
Fuguushoku "Kanteishi" ga Jitsu wa Saikyou Datta: Naraku de Kitaeta Saikyou no "Shingan" de Musou suru (Ch.6-13)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.30)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.20-21)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.186)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.27)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.43)
Koi Suru Otome Wa Eromanga Ni Yume Wo Miru (Ch.7)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.286-287)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.122-142)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.53-54)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.34-35)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.45)
Shijou Saikyou No Daimaou, Murabito A Ni Tensei Suru (Ch.7)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.27)
Solo Leveling (Ch.136)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.14)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.26)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.33)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.29)


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 21, 2021)

Spy X Family
Demon Slayer
Black Clover


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 22, 2021)

Cutie and the Beast 012
Hajime no Ippo 1327
Inferior Magic Swordsman 025
Oshi no Ko 031
Sinbad no Bouken - Prototype 164-180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2021)

*Today: *

Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstor (Ch.22)
Isekai De Skill Wo Kaitai Shitara Cheat Na Yome Ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa No Structure (Ch.29)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.48)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.49)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.214)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer No Kiseki (Ch.17-18)
Kimi No Koto Tabeteii? (Ch.5)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.145)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.5)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.35-36)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.35-36)
Okusan (Ch.114)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.25)
Shimazaki Nana @ Shigoto Boshu Chu (Ch.7)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.30)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.20)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.29)
VR Eroge Yattetara Isekai ni Tensei shita node, Bishoujo Maou wo Dorei-ka suru: Cloth Out Saber (Ch.9)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.41)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 177
Ase to Sekken 045
Golden Kamui 265
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 012
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 114


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 23, 2021)

Black Clover Chapter 278
Dungeon Reset Chapter 66
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 77
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapter 135
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 71
Monkey Peak Chapter 51
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 135
Solo Leveling Chapter 136
The Beginning After the End Chapter 89
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 67


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2021)

*Today: *

Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.12)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri, Hitomichan ha hitomishiri (Ch.52)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.62-63)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.32)
Kensei no Osananajimi ga Pawahara de Ore ni Tsuraku Atarunode (Ch.4)
Kuro No Senki: Isekai Ten’I Shita Boku Ga Saikyou Na No Wa Bed No Ue Dake No You Desu (Ch.3)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.188)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.140)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.42)
Onna to Shite no Shin Seikatsu (Ch.16-20)
Oredake Ni Kamatte Maka-Senpai (Ch.12)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.24)
Saikyou Yuusha Wa Oharai Hako: Maou Ni Nattara Zutto Ore No Musou Return (Ch.19)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.8)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.19)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.16)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.83)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 24, 2021)

Black Clover 279
Boku no Hero Academia 298
Build King 009
Dr. Stone 182
Jigokuraku 127
Jujutsu Kaisen 136
MASHLE 047
Orient 085-087
Phantom Seer 020
Promised Orchid 084
Sakamoto Days 008
Spy X Family 040
The Elusive Samurai 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2021)

*Today: *

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.28)
3-Gatsu No Lion (Ch.175-177)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.181)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.73)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.45)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.21)
G Joushi! (Ch.18)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.23-24)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.38)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.39)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.49)
Kouritsuchuu Madoush (Ch.50)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.21)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.43)
Saikyou No Kurokishi, Sentou Maid Ni Tenshoku Shimashita (Ch.29-30)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.37)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.29)
The Unfavourable Job [Appraiser] is Actually the Strongest  (Ch.14)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.25-26)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.114)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 297


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 24, 2021)

Edens Zero Chapter 126
How To Fight Chapters 65-66
Lookism Chapters 318-319


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2021)

*Today: *

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.27-30)
Bishoujo Ni Natta Kedo, Netoge Haijin Yattemasu (Ch.5)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.46)
Doryoku Shisugita Sekai Saikyou no Butouka ha, Mahou Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.29-30)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.12)
Maho Shojo ni Akogarete (Ch.21)
Miki No Houkago (Ch.6)
My Spl It Little Sister (Ch.41)
Narikawari (Ch.39)
Nido Tensei Shita Shounen wa S Rank Boukensha Toshite Heion ni Sugosu-zense ga kenja de eiyuu datta boku wa raisede wa jimini ikiru (Ch.14-15)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.43)
Ore No Zense No Chishiki De Teihengyo Tamer Ga Joukyugyo Ni Natte Shimaisou Na Ken Ni Tsuite (Ch.1-3)
Orenchi No Maid-San (Ch.71) *[/Complete]*
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.30)
Sen no SKILL o Motsu Otoko Isekai de Shoukan Kemono Hajimemashita! (Ch.19-28)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.46)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.41)
Shoukan Sareta Kenja Wa Isekai Wo Yuku - Saikyou Nano Wa Fuyou Zaiko No Item Deshita (Ch.23)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.30)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.23)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 25, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 251
Jagaaaaaan 126
Onepunch-Man 139
Skip Beat! 290
Tesla Note 001
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 019-020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2021)

*Today: *

Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.61)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.31)
Mainichi Shine Shine Itte Kuru Gimai ga, Ore ga Nete Iru Suki ni Saimin-jutsu de Hore Saseyou to Shite Kurundakedo…! (Ch.3)
Miki No Houkago (Ch.7)
Mimibukuro-San No Chiebukuro (Ch.8)
Mina-Sama No Omocha Desu (Ch.23)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.39)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.33)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.44)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.42)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.36)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.67)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi, Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.46)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.23)
Shindou Yuusha To Maid Onee-San (Ch.10)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.68)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.89)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.11)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.49)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 26, 2021)

Eden's Zero 127
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 074
Tomb Raider King 179


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2021)

*Today: *

Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.14)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.182)
Eden's Zero (Ch.125)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.74)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.30)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.15)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.9)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.31)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.94)
Ie ga Moete Jinsei Dou Demo Yoku Natta kara (Ch.3)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi Dakedo (Ch.12-13)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.56)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-Ken (Ch.19)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.10-11)
Oneechan-Wa Koiyoukai (Ch.19)
Sex And Dungeon (Ch.13)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.35)
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.20)
Tensei Gotoki De Nigerareru To Demo, Niisan? (Ch.4)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.10)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 27, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 046
Blue Lock 116
Shangri-La Frontier 025
Solo Leveling 137


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2021)

*Today: *

Class Teni De Ore Dake Haburaretara, Doukyuu Harem Tsukuru Koto Ni Shita (Ch.12)
Eden's Zero (Ch.126)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.115-116)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.20)
Ie Ga Moete Jinsei Dou Demo Yoku Natta Kara, Nokotta Nakenashi No Kin De Dark Elf No Dorei O Katta (Ch.4)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.44)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.23)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.42)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.16)
Okami-Kun Wa Hayakawa-San Ni Katenai (Ch.12)
Pashiri Na Boku To Koi Suru Banchou-San (Ch.76-77) *[/Completed]*
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.50)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.24)
Solo Leveling (Ch.137)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.140)
Watashi Ga Koibito Ni Nareru Wake Naijan, Muri Muri! (Ch.8-10)
Yonakano Reijini Haremu Wo (Ch.34) *[/completed]*


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 28, 2021)

8Kaijuu 024
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 215
King Golf 147
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 288-289
Toukyou卍Revengers 191
Trillion Game 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2021)

*Today: *

Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.30)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.23-24)
Fukinoshita-san wa Sega Chiisai (Ch.1-2)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou (Ch.25)
Himenospia (Ch.38)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.95)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.137)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.215)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.6)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.288-289)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.141)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.30)
Tonari No Seki-Kun Junior (Ch.6)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu  (Ch.10)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.42)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 29, 2021)

Black Clover Chapter 279
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 78
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 72
One Piece Chapter 1002
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 136
Solo Leveling Chapter 137


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 29, 2021)

Oshi no Ko 032
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 051
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 026


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 29, 2021)

I finished Yumekui Merry manga. I must have started watching the anime in 2012 or 2013.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 30, 2021)

Dungeon Reset Chapter 67
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapter 136
Monkey Peak Chapter 52
The Beginning After the End Chapter 90
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 68

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 30, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 048
Golden Kamui 266
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 013
Tomb Raider King 180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2021)

*Today: *

Bishoujo Ni Natta Kedo, Netoge Haijin Yattemasu (Ch.6)
Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.39)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.183)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.13)
Fukinoshita-san wa Sega Chiisai (Ch.3-5)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.40)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.189)
Narikawari (Ch.40)
Nido Tensei Shita Shounen wa S Rank Boukensha Toshite Heion ni Sugosu-zense ga kenja de eiyuu datta boku wa raisede wa jimini ikiru (Ch.15-16)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.37)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.18-19)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.51)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.28)
Switch (Ch.108-112)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.23)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.31)


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2021)

Second life of a Gangster - ch 1 - 7
A Side Character's Love Story -  ch 1 - 9
-50kg Cinderella -  ch 1 - 4


----------



## Beyonce (Jan 31, 2021)

Yamaguchi-kun wa warukunai


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2021)

*Today: *

Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.59)
[Kyuubo] Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta (Ch.10)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.25)
Koi Suru Otome Wa Eromanga Ni Yume Wo Miru (Ch.8)
Kou 1 Desu Ga Isekai De Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.40)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.12)
Mememori-kun ni wa kanawanai (Ch.4)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.52-53)
Nettaigyo Wa Yuki Ni Kogareru (Ch.31-32)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.43)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.19)
Sekai No Owari No Encore (Ch.45)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.15-16)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.90)
Tearmoon Empire Story (Ch.12)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 31, 2021)

Black Clover 280
BLUE GIANT 001-049
Boku no Hero Academia 299
Build King 010
Dr. Stone 183
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 065
I Tell C 001
Jujutsu Kaisen 137
MASHLE 048
One Piece 1002
Phantom Seer 021
Sakamoto Days 009
The Elusive Samurai 002
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 115


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 31, 2021)

Edens Zero Chapter 127
How To Fight Chapter 67
Lookism Chapter 320
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapter 33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2021)

*Today: *

Aka no Grimoire (Ch.12)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.184)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan (Ch.55)
Hakoniwa Oukoku No Souzoushu-Sama (Ch.6-7)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.71)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.10)
Level 0 No Maou-Sama, Isekai De Boukensha Wo Hajimemasu (Ch.1-2)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.125)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.115)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 1, 2021)

Birdmen 064-073
Chi no Wadachi 091
Enen no Shouboutai 252
Kings' Viking 077


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2021)

Ugh just Naruto and One Piece. I'm terrible at starting new manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2021)

*Today: *

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.30)
Eiyu-Oh, Bu Wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou No Minarai Kisi (Ch.10)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.25)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.16)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.62)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.18-19)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.37)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.11)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.52)
Misetagari No Tsuyuno-Chan (Ch.9)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.142)
Narikawari (Ch.41)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.37)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.68)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.228)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.143)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.66)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.27)
Yakuza no Oooyabun ga Youjo ni Umarekawatta Hanashi (Ch.17)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.78-80)
Yankee Wa Isekai De Seirei Ni Aisaremasu. (Ch.36)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 2, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 298

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 3, 2021)

Dr Stone : Issue 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2021)

*Today: *

Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.20)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.18)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.32)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.65)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.41)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.43-48)
Shiromajutsushi wa Yuusha no Level wo Agetakunai (Ch.1-2)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.35)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.15)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.32)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 3, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 299


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 3, 2021)

Birdmen 074-078
Blue Lock 117
Ookiku Furikabutte 146
Solo Leveling 138
Tomb Raider King 181


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2021)

Today:


Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.8)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.45)
Kuudere Sugiru Mirai No Yome No Mendouna 7-Kakan (Ch.5)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.7)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.41)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.67)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.38)
Solo Leveling (Ch.138)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.79-80)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru. (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 4, 2021)

8Kaijuu 025
Ase to Sekken 047
Inferior Magic Swordsman 027
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 216
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 290-291
Ranger Reject 001
The Four Knights of the Apocalypse 001-002
Toukyou卍Revengers 192
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 116


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 5, 2021)

Black Clover Chapter 280
Dungeon Reset Chapter 68
Edens Zero Chapter 128
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 79
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapter 137
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 73
Monkey Peak Chapter 53

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2021)

*Today: *

2.5D Seduction (Ch.42-44)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.35)    
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.24-25) 
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.96)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.216)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Ch.7)
Kemono Giga (Ch.55)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.290-291)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.21)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.190)
Midara Na Jakyou Ni Sukuu Mono (Ch.27) *[/Complete]*
Moto Saikyou No Kenshi Wa, Isekai Mahou Ni Akogareru (Ch.22)
Muto And Sato (Ch.16)
Ore Ga Watashi Ni Naru Made (Ch.13)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.144)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.55-56)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.13)
Trap Heroine (Ch.22)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.116)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 5, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 049
Daiya no A - Act II 241
Drifters 081
Tomb Raider King 182
Uchuu Kyoudai 367


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 6, 2021)

One Piece Chapter 1003
Otome Game no Hametsu Flag shika nai Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shite shimatta... Chapter 34
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 137
Solo Leveling Chapter 138
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapters 79-80
The Beginning After the End Chapter 91
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 69


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 6, 2021)

City Hunter 001-005
Enen no Shouboutai 253
Hajime no Ippo 1328
Kuutei Dragons 055-056
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2021)

*Today: *

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.185)
Fukakai Na Boku No Subete O (Ch.27)
Gal And Otaku Can't Understand Each Other (Ch.24)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.13)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.97)
Imiko To Yobareta Shoukanshi (Ch.4)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.17)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.138)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu: Gakkou No Minna To Isekai No Mujintou Ni Tenishitakedo Ore Dake Rakushou Desu (Ch.4)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.49)
Kami Skill (Kokyuu) Suru Dake De Level Up Suru Boku Wa, Kamigami No Dungeon E Idomu (Ch.5)
Koibito o netorare, Yuusha party kara tsuihou sa retakedo, EX Skill [Kotei Dameeji] ni mezamete muteki no sonzai ni (Ch.4)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.25)
My Love Tiger (Ch.203)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.32)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.37)
Save & Load No Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.16)
Sekai Saikyou no Assassin, isekai kizoku ni tensei suru (Ch.11)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura De Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-Tachi To Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.23)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.43)
Yuukyuu No Gusha Asley No, Kenja No Susume (Ch.36-37)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 6, 2021)

How To Fight Chapter 68
Lookism Chapter 321


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 7, 2021)

Black Clover 281
Blue Period. 028
Boku no Hero Academia 300
Build King 011
City Hunter 006-008
Dr. Stone 184
Golden Kamui 267
I Tell C 002
MASHLE 049
One Piece 1003
Phantom Seer 022
Sakamoto Days 010
The Elusive Samurai 003
Tomb Raider King 183
Witch Watch 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2021)

*Today: *

Akuyaku Ouji Wa Koi Ga Dekinai (Ch.9)
Gahi-Chan!(Ch.1-4)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.28)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.53)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu: Gakkou No Minna To Isekai No Mujintou Ni Tenishitakedo Ore Dake Rakushou Desu (Ch.5)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.139)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.13)
Koibito Wa Oni No Hime (Ch.12)
Koi Suru Otome Wa Eromanga Ni Yume Wo Miru (Ch.9)
Mina-Sama No Omocha Desu (Ch.24-25)
My Love Tiger (Ch.204)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.54)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.126)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Cheat Majutsushi No Slow Life (Ch.19)
Shimazaki Nana @ Shigoto Boshu Chu (Ch.8)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.79)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.35)
Uchi No Hentai Maid Ni Osowareteru (Ch.53)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" wa Raku o Shitai (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 8, 2021)

Ballroom e Youkoso 058
City Hunter 009-012
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 001-003
Promised Orchid 085-086
Tesla Note 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2021)

*Today: *

Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.35)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.22)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.56)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.9)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.42)
Jyoshikou Dakara Safe (Ch.1-5)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.94)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.24)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.32)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.32)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.143)
Pochi Gokko. (Ch.9)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.11-12)
Sense (Ch.46-48)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.65)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.37)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.16)
World Customize Creator (Ch.80)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 9, 2021)

Arslan Senki 091
City Hunter 013-020
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 075
Shingeki no Kyojin 137
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 052
Uchuu Kyoudai 368
The Four Knights of the Apocalypse 003
UQ Holder! 180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2021)

*Today: *

Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.49)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.27)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.186)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.30)
Imiko To Yobareta Shoukanshi (Ch.5)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.69)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.50)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.64)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.63)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.32)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.44)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.76-77)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.13-14)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.56)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.25)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.46-47)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2021)

*Today: *

Daishinyuu (Ch.10)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.31)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.47)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.75)
Hiota No Kanojo Ga Ore No Motteru Eroge Ni Kyoumi Shinshin Nanda Ga...... (Ch.33) *[/Complete]*
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.98)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.45)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.65)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.8)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.57)
Mainichi Shine Shine Itte Kuru Gimai ga, Ore ga Nete Iru Suki ni Saimin-jutsu de Hore Saseyou to Shite Kurundakedo…! (Ch.4)
Maken No Daydreamer (Ch.45)
Oneechan-Wa Koiyoukai (Ch.20)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.26)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.34)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.57)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.52)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.37)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 10, 2021)

Blue Lock 118
City Hunter 021-025
Jagaaaaaan 127
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 292
Solo Leveling 139
Toukyou卍Revengers 193


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 050
Daiya no A - Act II 242
Eden's Zero 128
Enen no Shouboutai 254
Sentai Daishikkaku 002
Shangri-La Frontier 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2021)

*Today: *

Eiyuu no Musume to Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu wa Futatabi Eiyuu o Mezasu Manga (Ch.22)
Himekishi Ga Classmate! (Ch.37-38)
Isekai De Kojiin Wo Hiraitakedo, Nazeka Darehitori Sudatou To Shinai Ken (Ch.23)
Kuno Chiyo The Precog (Ch.56)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.46)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.292)
Nanako-San Teki Na Nichijou Dash!! (Ch.37)
Ohayou Toka Oyasumi Toka Manga (Ch.28)
ORE NO IE GA MARYOKU SPOT DATTA KEN – SUNDEIRU DAKE DE SEKAI SAIKYOU (Ch.69)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.28)
Saikyou Onmyouji No Isekai Tenseiki Geboku No Youkaidomo Ni Kurabete Monster Ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.6)
Shitennou Sai Jakudatta Ore. Tensei Shitanode Heionna Seikatsu wo Nozomu (Ch.1-4)
Solo Leveling (Ch.139)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.80)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.44)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.19)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 12, 2021)

BLUE GIANT 050
King Golf 148
Oshi no Ko 033


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Feb 12, 2021)

Opm


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2021)

*Today: *

Fukushuu wo chikatta shironeko wa ryuuou no hiza no jou de damin wo musaboru (Ch.19)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.50)
Level 0 Evil King Become The Adventurer In The New World (Ch.3)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.191)
Nanako-San Teki Na Nichijou Dash!! (Ch.38)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.38)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.45)
Saikyou Yuusha Wa Oharai Hako: Maou Ni Nattara Zutto Ore No Musou Return (Ch.20)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins In The Different World For My Old Age (Ch.56)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-San (Ch.36)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.12)
Tearmoon Empire Story (Ch.13)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.26-28)
Tensei Shitara Dragon No Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee (Ch.19)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 13, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 178
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 066
Golden Kamui 268
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 005
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2021)

*Today: *

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.187)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.74)
Gunota Ga Mahou Sekai Ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki De Guntai Harem O Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.46)
Kensei no Osananajimi ga Pawahara de Ore ni Tsuraku Atarunode, Zetsuen Shite Henkyo de ma Kenshi to Shite Denaosu Koto ni Shita (Ch.5)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.12)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.19)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.46)
Sakurai-san wa kizuite hoshii (Ch.15)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.58)
Senken no Majutsushi to Yobareta Kenshi (Ch.21)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.19)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.27)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 13, 2021)

Black Clover Chapter 281
Dungeon Reset Chapter 69
Edens Zero Chapter 129
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapter 80
Kono Oto Tomare! Chapter 99.5
Legend of the Northern Blade Chapter 74
Lookism Chapter 322
Monkey Peak Chapter 54
One Piece Chapter 1004
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 138
Solo Leveling Chapter 139
The Beginning After the End Chapter 92
The Great Mage Returns After 4000 Years Chapter 70


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2021)

*Today: *


Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.14)
Isekai De Kojiin Wo Hiraitakedo, Nazeka Darehitori Sudatou To Shinai Ken (Ch.24)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.43)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.69)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.144)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.55)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.33)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.127)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.20)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.15)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 14, 2021)

Black Clover 282
Build King 012
Dr. STONE 185
Dungeon Meshi 071
Hajime no Ippo 1329
i tell c 003
Jujutsu Kaisen 138
Mashle 050
My Hero Academia 301
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 001
One Piece 1004
Phantom Seer 023
Promised Orchid 087
SAKAMOTO DAYS 011
The Elusive Samurai 004
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 021
WITCH WATCH 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2021)

*Today: *

Ano Hito no i Ni Wa Boku Ga Tarinai (Ch.34)
Asuperu Kanojo (Ch.36-39)
Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.22)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.57)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.38-40)
Genshin Impact (Ch.1)
Mahou Shoujo Gakuen No Suketto Kyoushi (Ch.7)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.23)
My Love Tiger (Ch.205)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.37)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.38)
Shijou Saikyou No Daimaou, Murabito A Ni Tensei Suru (Ch.8)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.16)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.31-32)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.49-52)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.48)
Trap Heroine (Ch.23)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.28)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.13)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 300


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 15, 2021)

Ookiku Furikabutte 147
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2021)

*Today: *

Asper Girl (Ch.40)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.72)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.64)
Level 1 No Saikyou Kenja ~Noroi De Sai Kakyuu Mahou Shika Tsukaenaikedo, Kami No Kanchigai De Mugen No Maryoku O Te Ni Ire Saikyou Ni~ (Ch.16)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.53)
Okusan (Ch.115)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.44)
Ookii Onnanoko Wa Daisuki Desu Ka? (Ch.47)
Otome No Harawata Hoshi No Iro (Ch.9)
Strawberry Fields Wo Mou Ichido (Ch.9)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.30)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.141)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.32)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.34)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 16, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 301


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't Blush, Sekime-san! 004-005
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 001-026


----------



## Bob74h (Feb 16, 2021)

pokemon specials


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2021)

*Today: *

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.188)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.48)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.41-45)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.39)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.25)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.31)
SOUSOU NO FRIEREN (Ch.38)
Tadokoro-San (Ch.81)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.1-5)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Chou Koukou-kyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka wo Sukuu you desu. (Ch.1-8)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.140)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.35)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 17, 2021)

Blue Lock 119
Eden's Zero 130
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 293
Shangri-La Frontier 029
Solo Leveling 140
The Four Knights of the Apocalypse 004
Trillion Game 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2021)

*Today: *

Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.28)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.46)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.26)
Gokudou Parasites (Ch.32-34)
Eden's Zero (Ch.127-130)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.187)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.9)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.293)
Majutsu Gakuin Wo Shuseki De Sotsugyoushita Ore Ga Boukensha Wo Hajimeru No Wa Sonnna Ni Okashii Darouka (Ch.20)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.48)
Solo Leveling (Ch.140)
Strawberry Fields Wo Mou Ichido (Ch.10-11)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.142)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 18, 2021)

8Kaijuu 026
A Couple of Cuckoos 051
Daiya no A - Act II 243
Enen no Shouboutai 255
Hitman 082
Jojolion 105
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 217
Munou na Nana 058
Toukyou卍Revengers 194
Uchuu Kyoudai 369


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 19, 2021)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 055
Chi no Wadachi 092
Dragon Ball Chou 069
Sentai Daishikkaku 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2021)

*Today: *

Black Kanojo (Ch.10)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.47)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.54)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.99)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai (Ch.217)
Nekogurui Minako-San (Ch.84)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.34)
Ojou-Sama Wa Love Come No Shujinkou Ni Naritai! (Ch.16-19)
Ookii Onnanoko Wa Daisuki Desu Ka? (Ch.48)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.145)
Shiromajutsushi wa Yuusha no Level wo Agetakunai (Ch.3)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.29)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.84)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.45)
Zettai Ni Damage Wo Ukenai Skill Wo Moratta Node, Boukensha To Shite Musou Shite Miru (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2021)

*Today: *

Akuma datta kimitachi e (Ch.1)
Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.23)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.52)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.22)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.51)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.26)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.31)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.192)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.40)
Mina-Sama No Omocha Desu (Ch.26)
My Love Tiger (Ch.206)
Nishuume Cheat no Tensei Madoushi ?Saikyou ga 1000-nengo ni Tensei Shitara, Jinsei Yoyu Sugimashita? (Ch.3)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.38)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi, Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Moto Yuusha wa Mirai no Sekai o Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.47)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.36-37)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.31)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.91)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.27)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.117)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 20, 2021)

Hajime no Ippo 1330
Oshi no Ko 034
Tomb Raider King 184
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2021)

*Today: *

Akuma datta kimitachi e (Ch.2-3)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.1-15)   
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.48)
Hametsu No Kanojo (Ch.1-2)
Koibito o netorare, Yuusha party kara tsuihou sa retakedo, EX Skill [Kotei Dameeji] ni mezamete muteki no sonzai ni. Saa, Fukushuu o hajimeyou. (Ch.5)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.56)
New Normal (Ch.1-2)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.45)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.14)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.7)
Saikyou No Kurokishi, Sentou Maid Ni Tenshoku Shimashita (Ch.31)
Seiken Gakuin No Maken Tsukai (Ch.10)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.10)
The Life Of The Witch Who Remains Single For About 300 Years! (Ch.49) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 21, 2021)

Black Clover 283
Boku no Hero Academia 302
Build King 013
Dr. Stone 186
I Tell C 004
Jujutsu Kaisen 139
MASHLE 051
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 005
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 002
Phantom Seer 024
Promised Orchid 088
Sakamoto Days 012
Skip Beat! 291
Spy X Family 041
Witch Watch 003


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 22, 2021)

Eden's Zero 131
King Golf 149
Orient 088
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 006-008
Tomb Raider King 185


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 23, 2021)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 076
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 005
Inferior Magic Swordsman 028
The Second Coming of Gluttony 047-049
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 027


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 23, 2021)

That time I got re-incarnated as Yamcha Chapters 1 - 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.189)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.50)
Kimi no koto ga daidaidaidaidai suki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.31-48)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.21)
My Love Tiger (Ch.207)
Yakumo-San Wa Edzuke Ga Shitai. (Ch.55-57)


*Yesterday:*

Boku No Heya Ga Dungeon No Kyuukeijo Ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.28)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.16-34)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.23)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.58)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon Kouryaku (Ch.26-28)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.30)
Kanchigai No Atelier Meister (Ch.5-7)
Kimi no koto ga daidaidaidaidai suki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.25-30)
Koi Suru Otome Wa Eromanga Ni Yume Wo Miru (Ch.10)
Kyosei Tensei (Ch.1)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.26)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.10)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.11)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.39)  
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.47-48)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.128)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.68)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.22)
Sono Mono. Nochi Ni... (Ch.20)
Takarakuji De 40-Oku Atattandakedo Isekai Ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.37)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.33)
Tonari No Seki-Kun Junior (Ch.7)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 24, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 048
Blue Lock 120
Jagaaaaaan 128
Kings' Viking 078
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 294
Shangri-La Frontier 030
Solo Leveling 141
Toukyou卍Revengers 195


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2021)

*Today: *

Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.13)
Baseball Isekai (Ch.9)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.49)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.76)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.31)    
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.49)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei HaremCh.70
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon Kouryaku (Ch.29-30)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.44-45)
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-Kun (Ch.17)
Kaettekita Motoyuusha (Ch.6)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.17-18)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.47)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.14)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.20)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.10)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.58)
Mainichi Shine Shine Itte Kuru Gimai ga, Ore ga Nete Iru Suki ni Saimin-jutsu de Hore Saseyou to Shite Kurundakedo…! (Ch.5)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.145)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.40)
Narikawari (Ch.42-44)
Okusan (Ch.116)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.38)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.78)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.69-70)
Saikyou No Shokugyou Wa Yuusha Demo Kenja Demo Naku Kanteishi (Kari) Rashii Desu Yo? (Ch.28)
Strawberry Fields Wo Mou Ichido (Ch.12)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.39)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.28)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.36-37)
Yuukyuu No Gusha Asley No, Kenja No Susume (Ch.38)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 25, 2021)

8Kaijuu 027
A Couple of Cuckoos 052
Daiya no A - Act II 244
Journey to the West 103-105
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 218
Orient 089
Sentai Daishikkaku 004
Tongari Boushi no Atelier 044


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 25, 2021)

Vagabond #31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2021)

*Today: *

Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.35-36)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.50-51)
Josou Shite Machi Ni Detara Ikemen Ni Nanpa Sareta (Ch.1-33)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.52)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.294)
Onii-Chan Is Done For (Ch.49)
Onna to Shite no Shin Seikatsu (Ch.24-25)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.70)    
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.71-75)
Shingan No Yuusha (Ch.30)
Solo Leveling (Ch.141)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda (Ch.14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 25, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 302


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Feb 25, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia (237 - 302)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 26, 2021)

BLUE GIANT 051
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 067
Oshi no Ko 035


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2021)

*Today: *

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.30-34)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon Kouryaku (Ch.31-44)
Isekai De Kojiin Wo Hiraitakedo, Nazeka Darehitori Sudatou To Shinai Ken (Ch.25-26)
Isekai Kenja No Tensei Musou ~Geemu No Chishiki De Isekai Saikyou~ (Ch.1-5)
Josou Shite Machi Ni Detara Ikemen Ni Nanpa Sareta (Ch.34)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.218)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.38)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.193)
New Normal (Ch.3)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.146)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.33)
Shokushu Majutsu-shi no Nariagari (Ch.4)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.44)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.30)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.46)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 26, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 179
Ase to Sekken 049
Blue Period. 029-030
Golden Kamui 269
Sinbad no Bouken 181-182


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 27, 2021)

Black Clover Chapters 282-283
Dungeon Reset Chapter 70
Hardcore Leveling Warrior S2 Chapters 81-82
Jujutsu Kaisen Chapters 138-139

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2021)

*Today: *

Hajimete No Gal (Ch.117-118)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.26)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.39)
Kuno Chiyo The Precog (Ch.57)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.15)
Miharashi-sou no 5-nin no Hanayome (Ch.11)
Moshi, Koi Ga Mieta Nara (Ch.6)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.39)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.35)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.129)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.51)
The Unfavourable Job [Appraiser] is Actually the Strongest  (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 28, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia 303
Build King 014
Chi no Wadachi 093
Dr. Stone 187
Enen no Shouboutai 256
Hajime no Ippo 1331
I Tell C 005
Jujutsu Kaisen 140
MASHLE 052
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 003
One Piece 1005
Phantom Seer 025
Sakamoto Days 013
The Elusive Samurai 006
Witch Watch 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2021)

*Today: *

3-Gatsu No Lion (Ch.178-179)
Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~ Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv 99 (Ch.29)
Choppiri Ecchi na Sanshimai demo, Oyomesan ni Shitekuremasuka? (Ch.7)
Futago Complex (Ch.21)
Ikemen Ni Tensei Shita Kedo Cheat Wa Dekimasen Shita (Ch.3)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.25)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.46)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.29)
Koi Suru Otome Wa Eromanga Ni Yume Wo Miru (Ch.11)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.51)
Mimibukuro-San No Chiebukuro (Ch.9) *[/Complete]*
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun Sai Jakushoku (Ch.12)
Nettaigyo Wa Yuki Ni Kogareru (Ch.33)
New Normal (Ch.4)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.46)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.21)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.52-53)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.39)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.18)
Shoukan Sareta Kenja Wa Isekai Wo Yuku - Saikyou Nano Wa Fuyou Zaiko No Item Deshita (Ch.24)
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.21)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.81)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.53-54)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.63)


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Feb 28, 2021)

From someone who reads 'Berserk' and completed the anime, and doesn't think there's any better manga/anime, what would you recommend. @Kira Yamato


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 1, 2021)

Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 009-011
Tomb Raider King 186
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2021)

*Today: *

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.59)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.33)
Himenospia (Ch.39)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.60)
Kimi no koto ga daidaidaidaidai suki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.49)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.22)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.54)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.26-27)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.49-50)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.143)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou. (Ch.8)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.118)
Yoku Wakaranai Keredo Isekai Ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.12)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.38)



Anikee said:


> From someone who reads 'Berserk' and completed the anime, and doesn't think there's any better manga/anime, what would you recommend. @Kira Yamato



It really depends on what elements of the series you enjoyed the most.

I can throw out a few titles but your mileage depends on what aspect of Bereserk you enjoyed the most:

Gantz
Hellsing
Gungrave
Claymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 2, 2021)

Onepunch-Man 140
Ookiku Furikabutte 148
Tesla Note 003
The Second Coming of Gluttony 050


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2021)

*Today: *

2.5D Seduction (Ch.45-47)
Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.51)
Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.10)
Hajirau Kimi Ga Mitainda (Ch.1)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.73)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.17)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.26)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.65)
Keizoku Wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.12)    
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.22)
Oneechan-Wa Koiyoukai (Ch.21)
Ore Ga Watashi Ni Naru Made (Ch.14)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.146)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.15)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.55)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 3, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 053
Blue Lock 121
Eden's Zero 132
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 006
Shangri-La Frontier 031
Solo Leveling 142
Toukyou卍Revengers 196


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 4, 2021)

8Kaijuu 028
Grand Blue 066
Inferior Magic Swordsman 029
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 219
Kuutei Dragons 057
Oshi no Ko 036
Sentai Daishikkaku 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2021)

*Today: *

1/10 no Hanayome (Ch.39)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu  (Ch.21)
Isekai Shoukan Wa Nidome Desu (Ch.26)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.188)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.66)
Jk Haru Wa Isekai De Shoufu Ni Natta (Ch.10)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.53)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.59)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.23)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.57)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai De Deaeta Kimi Ni (Ch.33)
Sex And Dungeon (Ch.14)
Shingeki No Eroko-San  (Ch.59)
Solo Leveling (Ch.142)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.12)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.40)
Zenbu Kimi No Sei (Ch.14)

*Yesterday: *

[Kyuubo] Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta [How to Raise] (Ch.11)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.37-51)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.28)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.190)
Hajirau Kimi Ga Mitainda (Ch.3)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.34)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.18)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu: Gakkou No Minna To Isekai No Mujintou Ni Tenishitakedo Ore Dake Rakushou Desu (Ch.6)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.65)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.48)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.23-24)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.11)
Kono Sekai Wa Tsuite Iru (Ch.10)
Okami-Kun Wa Hayakawa-San Ni Katenai (Ch.13)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.229)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.40)
Strawberry Fields Wo Mou Ichido (Ch.13)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.144)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.39)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.18-19)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2021)

*Today: *


Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.52)
Hajirau Kimi Ga Mitainda (Ch.4)
Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku ~ Seijo Kishi-Dan To Iyashi No Kamiwaza ~ (Ch.12)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon Kouryaku (Ch.45)
Itai Onee-San Wa Sukidesu Ka? (Ch.47)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.42)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.219)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.27-28)
Koitsu Ore No Koto Suki Nanoka?! (Ch.25) *[Complete]*
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.194)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.22)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.16)
Moshi, Koi Ga Mieta Nara (Ch.7)
My Love Tiger (Ch.208)
Nidoume No Jinsei Wo Isekai De (Ch.44)
Ookii Onnanoko Wa Daisuki Desu Ka? (Ch.49-53)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.92)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Chou Koukou-kyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka wo Sukuu you desu. (Ch.10)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.47)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.12-13)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.41-42)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 303


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 5, 2021)

Baby Steps 408
Trillion Game 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2021)

*Today: *

Asper Kanojo (Ch.41)
Baby Steps (Ch.408)
Fukakai Na Boku No Subete O (Ch.28) *[/Complete]*
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.53-54)
Gunota Ga Mahou Sekai Ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki De Guntai Harem O Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.47)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.55)
Idol To Otaku No Risou No Kankei (Ch.100) *[Complete]*
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.21)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.20)
Ningen Dakedo Maougun Shitennnou Ni Sodaterareta Ore Wa, Maou No Musume Ni Aisare Shihaizokusei No Kennnou Wo Ataeraremashita (Ch.1-4)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.130)
Saikyou No Shokugyou Wa Yuusha Demo Kenja Demo Naku Kanteishi (Kari) Rashii Desu Yo? (Ch.29)
Shitennou Sai Jakudatta Ore. Tensei Shitanode Heionna Seikatsu wo Nozomu (Ch.5)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.17)
Tenshi To Akuto!! (Ch.39)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.21)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.43-44)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 6, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 257
Golden Kamui 270
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 016
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2021)

*Today: *

Akuma datta kimitachi e (Ch.4)
Daishinyuu (Ch.11)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.32) 
Dorei Shounin shika Sentakushi ga Nai desu yo?: Harem? Nani Sore Oishii no?  (Ch.22)
Josou Shite Machi Ni Detara Ikemen Ni Nanpa Sareta (Ch.5)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.31)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.27)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.45-46)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.147)
Shijou Saikyou No Daimaou, Murabito A Ni Tensei Suru (Ch.9)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.56)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.16)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.17)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.119)
World Customize Creator (Ch.81) *[/Complete]*
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.45)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 7, 2021)

Black Clover 284
Blue Period. 031-033
Boku no Hero Academia 304
Build King 015
Dr. Stone 188
I Tell C 006
Jujutsu Kaisen 141
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 007
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 004
One Piece 1006
Phantom Seer 026
Sakamoto Days 014
Spy X Family 042
Witch Watch 005


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2021)

*Today: *

Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.25)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.49)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.16)
Kyosei Tensei (Ch.2)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.18)
Onna Toshite No Shin Seikatsu (Ch.26)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.34-35)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.46)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 8, 2021)

Don't Blush, Sekime-san! 012-013
Kings' Viking 079
Shingeki no Kyojin 138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2021)

*Today: *

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.191)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.36)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.31)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.18)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.71-72)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.67)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.66)
Kanchigai No Atelier Meister (Ch.8)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.95)
Kyoudai Hodo Chikaku Tooimono Wa Nai (Ch.73)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.33)
Murabito Tensei: Saikyou No Slow Life (Ch.30)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.34)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.48)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.20)
Toaru Tenin To Kyaku No Hanashi (Ch.24)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.36)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.21)
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.61-63)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.81-82)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 9, 2021)

Arslan Senki 092
Baby Steps 409
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 077
Hajime no Ippo 1332
Jagaaaaaan 129
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 295
Ookiku Furikabutte 149
The Second Coming of Gluttony 051
UQ Holder! 181


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2021)

*Today: *

Baby Steps (Ch.409)
E-Rank Healer (Ch.18)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.77)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.27)
Hime Kishi Wa Barbaroi No Yome (Ch.1-2)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.140-141)
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.10)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.49)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.12)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.295)
Kuudere Sugiru Mirai No Yome No Mendouna 7-Kakan (Ch.6)
Mainichi Shine Shine Itte Kuru Gimai ga, Ore ga Nete Iru Suki ni Saimin-jutsu de Hore Saseyou to Shite Kurundakedo…! (Ch.6)
Maji Tora! (Ch.44)
Megami No Sprinter (Ch.31)
Moshi, Koi Ga Mieta Nara (Ch.8)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.70)
Neeko Wa Tsurai Yo (Ch.29)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.48)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.22)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.148)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.76)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.41)
Strawberry Fields Wo Mou Ichido (Ch.14)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.13)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.145)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" wa Raku o Shitai (Ch.10)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.48)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 10, 2021)

Blue Lock 122
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 026
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 220
Sentai Daishikkaku 006
Solo Leveling 143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2021)

*Today: *

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.50)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.50)
Futago Complex (Ch.22)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.43)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.220)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.66)
Mina-Sama No Omocha Desu (Ch.27)
Nanatsu No Maken Ga Shihai Suru (Ch.14)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.57)
Sankaku no Kyori wa Kagirinai Zero (Ch.16-17) [/Complete]
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.26)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.24)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 11, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 054
Daiya no A - Act II 245
Eden's Zero 133
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 007
Shangri-La Frontier 032
Toukyou卍Revengers 197


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 12, 2021)

Golden Kamui 271
Noah's Arts 011
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2021)

*Today: *

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.14)
Ichijouma Mankitsu Gurashi (Ch.10)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.15-16)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.19)
Isekai De Te Ni Ireta Seisan Skill Wa Saikyou Datta You Desu (Ch.11)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.54)
Kimi No Koto Tabeteii? (Ch.6)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.195)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.16)
Moshi, Koi Ga Mieta Nara (Ch.8)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.22-23)
Oredake Ni Kamatte Maka-Senpai (Ch.13)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.18)
Tenseishichatta Yo (Ch.33)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.25)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.48)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.50-51) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2021)

*Today: *

30-Sai Made Doutei De Itara Mahou Shoujo Ni Narimashita (Ch.31-32)
Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.11)
Hachuurui-Chan Wa Natsukanai (Ch.8)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.20)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku No Eiyuu Life: B-Kyuu Mazoku Nano Ni Cheat Dungeon Wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.19)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.57)
Mato Seihei No Slave (Ch.55)
My Love Tiger (Ch.209)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.51-52)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi E. (Ch.20)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.32)
The Hero Who Returned Remains The Strongest In The Modern World (Ch.14)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.120)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.22)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.14)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 13, 2021)

Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 027
Hajime no Ippo 1333
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2021)

*Today: *

Asper Kanojo (Ch.42)
Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.23-24)
Chichi Chichi (Ch.56-57)
Choroidesuyo Onigoroshi-San! (Ch.9-10)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.14-15)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.55-56)
Hajirau Kimi Ga Mitainda (Ch.5)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.10)
Ie Ga Moete Jinsei Dou Demo Yoku Natta Kara, Nokotta Nakenashi No Kin De Dark Elf No Dorei O Katta (Ch.5)
Isekai Kenja No Tensei Musou ~Geemu No Chishiki De Isekai Saikyou~ (Ch.6)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.46)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.68)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku No Eiyuu Life: B-Kyuu Mazoku Nano Ni Cheat Dungeon Wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.20)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.12)
Momoiro Ome-Chen (Ch.28)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.57)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.40)
Ore Ga Watashi Ni Naru Made (Ch.15-46)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.22)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.9)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.27)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.6)
Tensei Gotoki De Nigerareru To Demo, Niisan? (Ch.5)
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.22)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.57-58)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 14, 2021)

Black Clover 285
Boku no Hero Academia 305
Build King 016
Dr. Stone 189
Dungeon Meshi 072
I Tell C 007
Inferior Magic Swordsman 030
Jujutsu Kaisen 142
MASHLE 054
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 008
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 005
One Piece 1007
Phantom Seer 027
Sakamoto Days 015
Witch Watch 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2021)

*Today: *


100 Kanojo,100-nin no Kanojo,Kimi no koto ga daidaidaidaidai suki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.50-51)
Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.44)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.192)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.29)  
Maho Shojo ni Akogarete (Ch.22)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.58)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.26)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.38)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.64)
Yamemasu Tsugi No Shokuba Ha Mao Jo (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 15, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 258
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 014
Trillion Game 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2021)

*Today: *


Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.19)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.26)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku No Eiyuu Life: B-Kyuu Mazoku Nano Ni Cheat Dungeon Wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.21-22)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.30)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.67)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi Dakedo (Ch.14)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.60)
Level 0 No Maou-Sama, Isekai De Boukensha Wo Hajimemasu (Ch.3)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.24)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.47)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.71-72)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.8)
Ponkotsu-Chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.25-27)
Saving 80,000 Gold Coins In The Different World For My Old Age (Ch.59)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.66)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 16, 2021)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 052
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 028


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2021)

*Today: *

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.51-52)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.52-54)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.21)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku No Eiyuu Life: B-Kyuu Mazoku Nano Ni Cheat Dungeon Wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.23)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.50)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.146)
Narikawari (Ch.45-47)
Nidoume No Jinsei Wo Isekai De (Ch.45)
Oneechan-Wa Koiyoukai (Ch.22)
Otome Alchemist (Ch.1-3)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.79)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.31)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.42)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 17, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 304


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 17, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 055
Blue Lock 123
Eden's Zero 134
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 008
Ranger Reject 007
Shangri-La Frontier 033
Solo Leveling 144
Toukyou卍Revengers 198


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2021)

*Today: *

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.29)
Ane Ga Kensei De Imouto Ga Kenja De (Ch.0-4)
Eden's Zero (Ch.131-132)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.55)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.13)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.35)
Solo Leveling (Ch.143-144)
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.23)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.146)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.29-30)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 305


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 18, 2021)

8Kaijuu 029
Ase to Sekken 050
BLUE GIANT 052
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 056
Dragon Ball Chou 070
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 296
Munou na Nana 059
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 031


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2021)

*Today: *

Ane Ga Kensei De Imouto Ga Kenja De (Ch.5)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.193)
Dosanko Gyaru ha Namaramenkoi (Ch.51)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.15)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.296)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.196)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.4-6)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.39)
Ponkotsu-Chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.28)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.25)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.7)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.85)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 19, 2021)

Daiya no A - Act II 246
Golden Kamui 272
Oshi no Ko 037


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2021)

*Today: *

Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.32)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.56)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.46-47)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku No Eiyuu Life: B-Kyuu Mazoku Nano Ni Cheat Dungeon Wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.24)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.33-34)
Kuro No Senki: Isekai Ten’I Shita Boku Ga Saikyou Na No Wa Bed No Ue Dake No You Desu (Ch.4)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.29)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.54)
Save & Load No Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.17)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Sukina Ki ga Suru (Ch.1-2)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2021)

Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 017
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2021)

*Today: *

Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.1-5)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.1)
Shingan No Yuusha (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 21, 2021)

Black Clover 286
Boku no Hero Academia 306
Build King 017
Dr. Stone 190
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 068
I Tell C 008
Jujutsu Kaisen 143
MASHLE 055
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 009
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 006
Phantom Seer 028
Sakamoto Days 016
Spy X Family 043
Witch Watch 007


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2021)

*Today: *

Henkyou Gurashi No Maou, Tensei Shite Saikyou No Majutsushi Ni Naru (Ch.3-4)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.55-56)
Witch Watch (Ch.1-7)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 22, 2021)

Hajime no Ippo 1334
Onepunch-Man 141
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 008


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 306


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 22, 2021)

I’ve been trying to read a volume of Billy Bat every day for the last few months. It’s good, but life gets in the way.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2021)

*Today: *

Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.40)
World Trigger (Ch.204-206)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 23, 2021)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 078
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 297
The Second Coming of Gluttony 053


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 23, 2021)

Tis time for torture Princess by Robinson Haruhara


It's too goddamn wholesome, especially as the manga progresses.


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 24, 2021)

Blue Lock 124
Eden's Zero 135
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 009
Shangri-La Frontier 034
Solo Leveling 145
Uchuu Kyoudai 370


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2021)

*Today: *

Futoku No Guild (Ch.32)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.73)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.69)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.68)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.22)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.297)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.27)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.42-43)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.93)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 25, 2021)

Jagaaaaaan 130
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 221
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2021)

*Today: *


Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.194)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.25)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.78)
Himekishi Ga Classmate! (Ch.39)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.19)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.51)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai!(Ch.14)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.24-25)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.41)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.18)
Solo Leveling (Ch.145)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.43)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.147)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 25, 2021)

Shingeki no Kyojin Ch. 123-138


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 26, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 259
King Golf 150
Oshi no Ko 038
Promised Orchid 089-091


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2021)

*Today: *

Hazure Skill Shonen,Hazure Skill [Mapping] wo Te ni Shita Shonen ha Saikyou Party to Dungeon ni Idomu (Ch.16)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.189)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.221)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.17)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.26)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.24)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.48-49)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2021)

*Today: *

Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.55-63)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.23)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.27)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.47)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.82)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 27, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 180
Golden Kamui 273
Promised Orchid 092
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2021)

*Today: *

3-Gatsu No Lion (Ch.180)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou (Ch.27)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.26-28)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.142-143)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.33)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.61)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.26-27)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.73)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.28-29)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.56)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja (Ch.9)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.45)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.36-37)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.65)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.121-122)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2021)

*Today: *

Akarui Kioku Soushitsu (Ch.52)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.307)
Nettaigyo Wa Yuki Ni Kogareru (Ch.34) *[/Complete]*
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.34)
Witch Watch (Ch.8)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.83)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2021)

Black Clover 287
Boku no Hero Academia 307
Build King 018
I Tell C 009
Jujutsu Kaisen 144
Kings' Viking 080
MASHLE 056
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 010
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 007
One Piece 1008
Phantom Seer 029
Sakamoto Days 017
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 015
Witch Watch 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2021)

*Today: *

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.195)
Genjitsushugisha No Oukokukaizouki (Ch.31-33)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.18)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.69)
Maho Shojo ni Akogarete (Ch.23)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.42)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.41)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.230)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.57-58)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 30, 2021)

The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 009
The Second Coming of Gluttony 054


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2021)

*Today: *

Joshikousei To Seishokusha-San (Ch.2-20)
Josou Shinai no wa Ore Dake na no (Ch.1-7)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.147-148)
Ore No Zense No Chishiki De Teihengyo Tamer Ga Joukyugyo Ni Natte Shimaisou Na Ken Ni Tsuite (Ch.4)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no An’yaku Teii Arasoi Munou wo Enjiru SS Rank Ouji wa Koui Keishou-sen wo Kage kara Shihai Suru (Ch.11)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.94)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.14)
Yochinouryoku Manga - Kuno Chiyo (Ch.58)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 31, 2021)

Blue Lock 125
Eden's Zero 136
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 010
Sentai Daishikkaku 008
Shangri-La Frontier 035
Solo Leveling 146


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 1, 2021)

8Kaijuu 030
A Couple of Cuckoos 057
Daiya no A - Act II 247-248
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 222
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 298
Oshi no Ko 039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2021)

*Today: *


Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.36)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.52)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.15)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.23)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.43)
Keizoku Wa Maryoku Nari (Ch.13)
Saikyou Juzoku Tensei: Cheat Majutsushi No Slow Life (Ch.20)
Solo Leveling (Ch.146)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.44)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.148)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 2, 2021)

D-Grayman 239
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2021)

*Today: *

Black na Kishidan no Dorei ga White na Boukensha Guild ni Hikinukarete S-Rank ni Narimashita (Ch.1-5)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.41)
Himenospia (Ch.44)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.222)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.298)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.62)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.40)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2021)

*Today: *

Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.64-65)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.57)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.35)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.27)
Kuro No Senki: Isekai Ten’I Shita Boku Ga Saikyou Na No Wa Bed No Ue Dake No You Desu (Ch.5)
Manadeshi ni Uragirarete Shinda Ossan Yuusha, Shijou Saikyou no Maou Toshite Ikikaeru (Ch.3-4)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.48)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.53)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" wa Raku o Shitai (Ch.11)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 3, 2021)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 018
Onepunch-Man 143


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 4, 2021)

Black Clover 288
Build King 019
Dr. Stone 191
Enen no Shouboutai 260
I Tell C 010
MASHLE 057
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 011
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 008
One Piece 1009
Phantom Seer 030
Promised Orchid 093
Sakamoto Days 018
Witch Watch 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2021)

*Today: *

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.15)
Gendai Majo No Shuushoku Jijou (Ch.13-15)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.13-15)
Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.24)
Isekai Kenja No Tensei Musou ~Geemu No Chishiki De Isekai Saikyou~ (Ch.7-8)
Mahou Shoujo Gakuen No Suketto Kyoushi (Ch.8)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.74)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.95)
Tsuihousha Shokudou e Youkoso! (Ch.1-12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2021)

*Today: *

Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.15)
Futago Yuri (Ch.1-6)
Mada Maho Nanka ni Tayotte Rassharu no Deshou ka? (Ch.1-7)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.149)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.49)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.23)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.10)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.40)
Witch Watch (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 5, 2021)

Chi no Wadachi 094-095
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 069
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 010
Trillion Game 008
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 123


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2021)

Up to date to:
A Returner’s Magic Should Be Special;
I am The Sorceror King;
Legendary Moon Light Sculptor;
The Ranker Who Lives Twice;
The Begining After the End.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 5, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 307


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2021)

*Today: *

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.196)
Kajiya De Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.1-7)
Makai Kaeri No Rettou Nouryokusha (Ch.4)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.18)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.33)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.11)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.123)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 6, 2021)

Hajime no Ippo 1335
The Second Coming of Gluttony 055


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2021)

*Today: *

Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.15)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.16)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.33)
Isekai Saikyou No Daimaou, Tensei Shi Boukensha Ni Naru (Ch.1-3)
"Kouryakubon" wo Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai: "Meirei Sasero" to wa Iwasenai Oreryuu Maou Toubatsu Saizen Route (Ch.16-21)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.80)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.47-48)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.45)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 7, 2021)

Sayonara Football Ch. 1-8 (Complete)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 7, 2021)

Blue Lock 126
Eden's Zero 137-138
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 079
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 011
Grand Blue 067
Kuutei Dragons 058
Shangri-La Frontier 036


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2021)

*Today: *

Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.53)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.16)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.70)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.79)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.50)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.149)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.39)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 8, 2021)

Oshi no Ko 040
Sentai Daishikkaku 009
Shingeki no Kyojin 139
UQ Holder! 182


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 9, 2021)

Ballroom e Youkoso 059
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 223


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2021)

*Today: *

Ane Ga Kensei De Imouto Ga Kenja De (Ch.6)
Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.40)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.197)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.17)
Hinoenma ga Ore wo Yuuwaku shitekuru!! (Ch.6)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.63)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.32)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.12)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.35)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.96)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.74-75)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.59-62)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.84-86)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.50-52)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2021)

*Today: *

Chitose-kun wa Ramune Bin no Naka (Ch.4-5)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.37)    
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.27)
Ichido Dake Demo, Koukai Shitemasu (Ch.18-19) *[/Complete]*
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.223)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.197-199)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.57)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.23)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.31)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo (Ch.7)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 10, 2021)

Shingeki no Kyojin 139 (Complete)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 10, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 261
Golden Kamui 274
Hajime no Ippo 1336
Jagaaaaaan 131


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2021)

*Today: *

Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.71)
Yakudatazu Skill Ni Jinsei O Sosogikomi 25-Nen, Imasara Saikyou No Boukentan Midori Kashi No Akira (Ch.1-7)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2021)

*Today: *

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.12-13)
Boku Yori Medatsu Na Ryu Gakusei (Ch.1-7)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.65-67)
Class Teni De Ore Dake Haburaretara, Doukyuu Harem Tsukuru Koto Ni Shita (Ch.13)
Henkyou Gurashi No Maou, Tensei Shite Saikyou No Majutsushi Ni Naru (Ch,5)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.66)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.67)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.23)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.61)
Mada Maho Nanka ni Tayotte Rassharu no Deshou ka? (Ch.8-12) *[/Complete]*
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.36)
Shindou Yuusha To Maid Onee-San (Ch.11-12)
Sono Mono. Nochi Ni... (Ch.21)
Yakudatazu Skill Ni Jinsei O Sosogikomi 25-Nen, Imasara Saikyou No Boukentan Midori Kashi No Akira (Ch.8)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 12, 2021)

Arslan Senki 093
Black Clover 289
Boku no Hero Academia 308
Build King 020
Dr. Stone 192
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 006
I Tell C 011
Jujutsu Kaisen 145
MASHLE 058
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 012
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 009
One Piece 1010
Ookiku Furikabutte 150-151
Sakamoto Days 019
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 058
Witch Watch 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2021)

*Today: *

Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.45)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.198)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.53)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.70)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.64)
Ore No Zense No Chishiki De Teihengyo Tamer Ga Joukyugyo Ni Natte Shimaisou Na Ken Ni Tsuite (Ch.5)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.50)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.30)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.12)
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.24)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.124)
Yakudatazu Skill Ni Jinsei O Sosogikomi 25-Nen, Imasara Saikyou No Boukentan Midori Kashi No Akira (Ch.15)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 13, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 308


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 13, 2021)

Don't Blush, Sekime-san! 016
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 011
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 124
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 070


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2021)

*Today: *

Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.50)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.16)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.74-75)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.65)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.42)
Shijou Saikyou No Daimaou, Murabito A Ni Tensei Suru (Ch.10)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.14-15)
Tearmoon Empire Story (Ch.14)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.11)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.59)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 14, 2021)

Blue Lock 127
Eden's Zero 139
Enen no Shouboutai 262
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 299
Orient 090-093
Solo Leveling 147
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 032
The Second Coming of Gluttony 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2021)

*Today: *

Dolkara (Ch.27)
Genjitsushugisha No Oukokukaizouki (Ch.34)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.44)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.54)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.299)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.66-67)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.17)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.28-29)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.11)
Solo Leveling (Ch.147)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.46)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.17)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.63-64)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 15, 2021)

8Kaijuu 031
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 224
Sentai Daishikkaku 010
Toukyou卍Revengers 199-202
Uchuu Kyoudai 371


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2021)

*Today: *

Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.26)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.90)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.224)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.32)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.53)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 16, 2021)

Dungeon Meshi 073
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 054
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 059
Tomb Raider King 187-192
Trillion Game 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2021)

*Today: *

Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.10)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.47)
Kyoudai Hodo Chikaku Tooimono Wa Nai (Ch.74)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.200)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.33)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.33)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.75)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.30)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.54)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.97)
Yakumo-San Wa Edzuke Ga Shitai. (Ch.58)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 17, 2021)

Dandadan 001-002
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2021)

*Today: *

Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.57-60)    
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.58)
Majutsugakuin wo Shuseki de Sotsugyou Shita Ore ga Boukensha wo Hajimeru no wa Sonna ni Okashii Darouka (Ch.21)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.28)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.77)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.1-9)
Senken no Majutsushi to Yobareta Kenshi (Ch.22)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.8)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.61-63)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.86)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 18, 2021)

Blue Period. 034
Golden Kamui 275
Munou na Nana 060
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 029


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2021)

*Today: *

Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahoutsukai Yattemasu (Ch.20)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.23)
Naze Boku No Sekai Wo Daremo Oboeteinai No Ka? (Ch.26-27)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.231)
Tsuihousha Shokudou e Youkoso! (Ch.13)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.66)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.125)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Chou Koukou-kyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.11)


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow, the handful of people on this thread read a fuck ton of manga daily.
My contribution:

Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.66 pt2)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 19, 2021)

Black Clover 290
Boku no Hero Academia 309
Dr. Stone 193
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 070
Hajime no Ippo 1337
I Tell C 012
Jojolion 106
Jujutsu Kaisen 146
MASHLE 059
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 013
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 010
Sakamoto Days 020
Spy X Family 044
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 125
Witch Watch 011


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 19, 2021)

Colored! Bleach vol 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.199)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.24)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.74)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.33)
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.13)
Maou No Hajimekata (Ch.41)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 309


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 20, 2021)

Puella Magi Tart Magica


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 20, 2021)

Soloist in a Cage #1 through #12


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 20, 2021)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 057
Chi no Wadachi 096
Dragon Ball Chou 071
Enen no Shouboutai 263
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 300
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 012
The Second Coming of Gluttony 057


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.200)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.61)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.22)    
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.68)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.300)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.16)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.19)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.81)
Shin No Jitsuryoku Wa Girigiri Made Kakushite Iyou To Omou (Ch.1-6)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.150)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 21, 2021)

Blue Lock 128
Eden's Zero 140
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 013
Kings' Viking 081
Sentai Daishikkaku 011
Shangri-La Frontier 038
Solo Leveling 148

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoro D Goat (Apr 21, 2021)

100 Kanojo Chap 8.
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro Chap 81.
FFF-Class Trashero Chap 11.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 21, 2021)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.200)
> Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.61)
> ...


wow I just checked out your anime list. That's incredible. There can't be many people out there that've seen and read as many manga as you have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Asper Girl (Ch.43)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.29)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.201)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.17)
Eiyuu No Musume To Shite Umarekawatta Eiyuu Wa Futatabi Eiyuu O Mezasu (Ch.24) [/Complete]
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.11)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.24)
Maho Shojo ni Akogarete (Ch.24)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.50)
Solo Leveling (Ch.148)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.47)
Yankee Wa Isekai De Seirei Ni Aisaremasu. (Ch.37-38)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.87)



Skyfall said:


> wow I just checked out your anime list. That's incredible. There can't be many people out there that've seen and read as many manga as you have.



It's more of a result of having been an anime/manga consumer for a very long time. Got into anime around the mid to early 90's through a friend who had a ton of VHS Fansub anime series and continued from there on. Manga naturally followed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 22, 2021)

8Kaijuu 032
Dandadan 003
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 080
Oshi no Ko 041

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.29)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.202-213)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.80)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.36)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.225)
Kajiya De Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.8)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.30)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.51)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.51)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.14)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.54)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 23, 2021)

Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 007
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 225


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.68)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer No Kiseki (Ch.19)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.201)
Mannen D-Rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.17)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.21)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.31)
Megan to Dangan o Tsukatte Isekai o Buchinuku! (Ch.13)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 24, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 181
A Couple of Cuckoos 060
Ase to Sekken 051
Ookiku Furikabutte 152


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 25, 2021)

Hajime no Ippo 1338
Jagaaaaaan 132
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 020
Trillion Game 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2021)

*Today:*

3-Gatsu No Lion (Ch.181)
Black na Kishidan no Dorei ga White na Boukensha Guild ni Hikinukarete S-Rank ni Narimashita (Ch.6)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.25-26)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.96)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.58)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.32)
Onizuka-Chan And Sawarida-Kun (Ch.49) *[/Complete]*
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.15)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.10-11)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 26, 2021)

Black Clover 291
Boku no Hero Academia 310
Dr. Stone 194
Enen no Shouboutai 264
Golden Kamui 276
I Tell C 013
Jujutsu Kaisen 147
MASHLE 060
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 014
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 011
One Piece 1011
Sakamoto Days 021
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 017
Witch Watch 012


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.14-15)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.308-310)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.214)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.67)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.71-72)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.51)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.76)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.41)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.10-11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 26, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 310


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 26, 2021)

I read Toriko Chapter 1 to 200 in two weeks. Only to learn that the anime stops before that. Meeeh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2021)

*Today:*


Boku Yori Medatsu Na Ryu Gakusei (Ch.8)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.23)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.71)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.68)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.33)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.150)
Nyotaika Yankee Gakuen  Ore No Hajimete, Nerawaretemasu. (Ch.9-15)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.12)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.83)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou (Ch.9-10)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 27, 2021)

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 301
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 013
The Second Coming of Gluttony 058
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 126


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.62)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.118-122)    
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.144-145)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.301)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.17)
Nyotaika Yankee Gakuen  Ore No Hajimete, Nerawaretemasu (Ch.16-21)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.16)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.65-67)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.126)
Yuujin Kyara no Ore ga Motemakuru Wakenai daro? (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 28, 2021)

Blue Lock 129
Eden's Zero 141
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 014
Sentai Daishikkaku 012
Solo Leveling 149


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 29, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 061
Daiya no A - Act II 251
Promised Orchid 094-096
Toukyou卍Revengers 204
Uchuu Kyoudai 372


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.45)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.55-56)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.25)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.16)
Solo Leveling (Ch.149)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.88)


----------



## Catamount (Apr 29, 2021)

Caught up with Out and 19 Days


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Himenospia (Ch.41) *[/Complete]*
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.34)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.232)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.13)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Revival Game (Ch.10)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 30, 2021)

Blue Period. 035
Enen no Shouboutai 265
Onepunch-Man 144


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.34)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.28)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.18)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.37)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.26-27)
Yochinouryoku Manga - Kuno Chiyo (Ch.59)


----------



## dhilonv (May 1, 2021)

Dai Dark 001-006
Dandadan 004
Hajime no Ippo 1339
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 021


----------



## dhilonv (May 2, 2021)

Spy X Family 045
Witch Hat Atelier 045-047


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou No Shitsuji-Sama Hametsu (Ch.3-9)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.28)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.1)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.98)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.38-39)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.151)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Saikyou No Daimaou, Tensei Shi Boukensha Ni Naru (Ch.4)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.151)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.149-152)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.38)
Shin No Jitsuryoku Wa Girigiri Made Kakushite Iyou To Omou (Ch.7)    
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.12)
Yuujin Kyara no Ore ga Motemakuru Wakenai daro? (Ch.2-4)


----------



## dhilonv (May 3, 2021)

Promised Orchid 097


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.215)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.16)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer No Kiseki (Ch.20)
Kensei no Osananajimi ga Pawahara de Ore ni Tsuraku Atarunode, Zetsuen Shite Henkyo de ma Kenshi to Shite Denaosu Koto ni Shita (Ch.6)
Kikaku Hazure No Eiyuu Ni Sodate Rareta, Joushiki Hazure No Mahou Kenshi (Ch.1)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu (Ch.8)
Kouryakuhon O Kushi Suru Saikyou No Mahoutsukai ~< Meirei Sa Sero > To Wa Iwa Senai Oreryuu Mao Tobatsu Saizen Ruuto ~ (Ch.22)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.25)


----------



## Catamount (May 4, 2021)

Trying to start Jujutsu Kaisen.
Not yet successfuly.
Still at chapter 1.


----------



## sy6up (May 4, 2021)

Samurai 8: Tale of Hachimaru


----------



## dhilonv (May 4, 2021)

Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 055


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2021)

*Today:*

Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.11)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.73)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.26-27)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.34)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.58-59)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.77)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.82)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.78)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.55)
The Unfavorable Job [Appraiser] Is Actually The Strongest (Ch.16-21)


----------



## dhilonv (May 5, 2021)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 071
Solo Leveling 150
The Second Coming of Gluttony 059
Tomodachi Game 085


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.16)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.69)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.35)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.67)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.89)


----------



## dhilonv (May 6, 2021)

Ballroom e Youkoso 060
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 081
Kings' Viking 082
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Ane Ga Kensei De Imouto Ga Kenja De (Ch.7)
Black na Kishidan no Dorei ga White na Boukensha Guild ni Hikinukarete S-Rank ni Narimashita (Ch.7)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.81)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.69)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.2-6)
Kikaku Hazure No Eiyuu Ni Sodate Rareta, Joushiki Hazure No Mahou Kenshi (Ch.2-4)
Majutsugakuin wo Shuseki de Sotsugyou Shita Ore ga Boukensha wo Hajimeru no wa Sonna ni Okashii Darouka (Ch.22)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.14)
Saikyou Yuusha Wa Oharai Hako: Maou Ni Nattara Zutto Ore No Musou Return (Ch.21)
Solo Leveling (Ch.150)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! - Saikyou paatii o tsuihou sa reta ryouri hito (Lv. 99) Wa, inaka de nengan no bouken-sha shokudou o hirakimasu! (Ch.14)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Chou Koukou-kyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka wo Sukuu you desu. (Ch.11)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.90)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.55)


----------



## dhilonv (May 7, 2021)

Dandadan 005
Kuutei Dragons 059
Orient 094
Oshi no Ko 042


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2021)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.16)
Dolkara (Ch.28)
Jahy-Sama Wa Kujikenai! (Ch.62)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.69)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.202)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.17)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.15)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.44)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.91)
Yankee Wa Isekai De Seirei Ni Aisaremasu. (Ch.39)


----------



## dhilonv (May 8, 2021)

Arslan Senki 094
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 030
UQ Holder! 183
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 127


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.59)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.41)
Kuudere Sugiru Mirai No Yome No Mendouna 7-Kakan (Ch.7)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.33)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.22)
Ore No Zense No Chishiki De Teihengyo Tamer Ga Joukyugyo Ni Natte Shimaisou Na Ken Ni Tsuite (Ch.6)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Revival Game (Ch.11-16)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai De Deaeta Kimi Ni (Ch.34)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.32)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.76)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.127)


----------



## dhilonv (May 9, 2021)

Black Clover 292
Boku no Hero Academia 311
Dr. Stone 195
I Tell C 014
MASHLE 061
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 015
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 012
One Piece 1012
Sakamoto Days 022
Witch Watch 013


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.311)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.59)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.72)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.16)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (May 10, 2021)

Baby Steps 410
Choujin X 001
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 028
Jagaaaaaan 133


----------



## dhilonv (May 11, 2021)

Chi no Wadachi 097
Eden's Zero 142
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 015
Golden Kamui 277
Inferior Magic Swordsman 032-034
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.410)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.38)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.34)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.17-18)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.75)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.72)
Nyotaika Yankee Gakuen  Ore No Hajimete, Nerawaretemasu (Ch.22)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.78)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.99)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.28)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.67)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.13-15)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 11, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 311


----------



## dhilonv (May 12, 2021)

Baby Steps 411-412
Blue Lock 130
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 302
Sentai Daishikkaku 013
Solo Leveling 151
The Second Coming of Gluttony 060


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.411)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.33)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.19)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.22)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.48-49)


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2021)

8Kaijuu 033
A Couple of Cuckoos 062
Ase to Sekken 052
Dandadan 006
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 008
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 226
Oshi no Ko 043
Toukyou卍Revengers 205


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.412)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.37)
Isekai De Skill Wo Kaitai Shitara Cheat Na Yome Ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa No Structure (Ch.30)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.57)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.7)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.18-21)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.302)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.22)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.35)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.52)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.40)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.22)
Solo Leveling (Ch.151)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.16)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.17)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.48)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai (Ch.226)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.70)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.36)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.152)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.59-60)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.31)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.39)
Tsugumomo (Ch.136-138)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.27)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.56)


----------



## dhilonv (May 14, 2021)

Dungeon Meshi 074
Onepunch-Man 145
Promised Orchid 098


----------



## baski (May 15, 2021)

Tokyo Ghoul Re 126



Goddamn Ishida


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Kensei no Osananajimi ga Pawahara de Ore ni Tsuraku Atarunode, Zetsuen Shite Henkyo de ma Kenshi to Shite Denaosu Koto ni Shita (Ch.7)
Makai Kaeri No Rettou Nouryokusha (Ch.5)
Ningen Dakedo Maougun Shitennnou Ni Sodaterareta Ore Wa, Maou No Musume Ni Aisare Shihaizokusei No Kennnou Wo Ataeraremashita (Ch.5)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.68)


----------



## dhilonv (May 15, 2021)

Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 029
Enen no Shouboutai 266
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 022


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2021)

Daiya no A - Act II 252


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Craft Game No Nouryoku De Isekai Kouryaku!! (Ch.1-9)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.7)
Himekishi Ga Classmate! (Ch.40)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.14)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.58)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.203)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.79)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu! (Ch.34)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.40)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.30)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.29)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.32)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.312)
Choroidesuyo Onigoroshi-San! (Ch.11-12)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.60)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.37-38)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (May 17, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia 312
Dr. Stone 196
Golden Kamui 278
Hajime no Ippo 1340
I Tell C 015
Jujutsu Kaisen 148
MASHLE 062
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 016
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 013
One Piece 1013
Sakamoto Days 023
Spy X Family 046
Witch Watch 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin  (Ch.41)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.216-217)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.63)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.8)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.28)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.153)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.68)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 18, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 312


----------



## dhilonv (May 18, 2021)

Eden's Zero 143
Jojolion 107
Kings' Viking 083
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 303
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 056
Talentless Nana 061
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.218)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.34)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.9)
Isekai De Te Ni Ireta Seisan Skill Wa Saikyou Datta You Desu (Ch.12)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.29)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.13)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.303)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.233)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.83)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.17-19)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.32)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.56)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.50)
The Unfavorable Job [Appraiser] Is Actually The Strongest (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (May 19, 2021)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 082
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 016
Sentai Daishikkaku 014
Shangri-La Frontier 041
Solo Leveling 152
The Second Coming of Gluttony 061


----------



## Skyfall (May 20, 2021)

Finally got around to watching Demon Slayer on Netflix over the last few days, and now I'm onto reading the manga. On chapter 71 right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Chichi Chichi (Ch.58)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.219)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.34)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.82)
Kanojo No Kagi Wo Akeru Houhou (Ch.70) *[/Complete]*
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.33)
Senpai, Sore Hitokuchi Kudasai! (Ch.21-24)
Solo Leveling (Ch.152)


----------



## dhilonv (May 20, 2021)

8Kaijuu 034
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 058
Daiya no A - Act II 253
Dragon Ball Super 072
Ekijin no Karte 001
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 227
Oshi no Ko 044
Toukyou卍Revengers 206


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.90)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.26)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.29)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.191-192)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.227)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.8)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.18)
Maou Toubatsu Shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.18)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.37)
Murenase! Shiiton Gakuen (Ch.153) [/Complete]
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.24-25)
Nyotaika Yankee Gakuen  Ore No Hajimete, Nerawaretemasu (Ch.23-26)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Revival Game (Ch.17-18)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.41)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no An’yaku Teii Arasoi Munou wo Enjiru SS Rank Ouji wa Koui Keishou-sen wo Kage kara Shihai Suru (Ch.12)
Senpai, Sore Hitokuchi Kudasai! (Ch.25-33)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.9)
Watari-Kun No Xx Ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.60)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.57)


----------



## dhilonv (May 21, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 063
Radiation House 051
Uchuu Kyoudai 373


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.220)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.30)    
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.30)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.14)
Majutsugakuin wo Shuseki de Sotsugyou Shita Ore ga Boukensha wo Hajimeru no wa Sonna ni Okashii Darouka (Ch.23)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.38)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.25)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.80)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" wa Raku o Shitai (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (May 22, 2021)

Baby Steps 413
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 023
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 031


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.413)    
Bokutachi no Remake, (Ch.18)
Choroidesuyo Onigoroshi-San! (Ch.13-14)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.204)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.60)
No Guard Wife (Ch.24)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.24)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.28-29)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.87)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo (Ch.17)


----------



## Skyfall (May 23, 2021)

Finished up Demon Slayer last night and early this morning. Read 110 chapters in one sitting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.313)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.15)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.97)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.17)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.31)
Tensei Shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.17)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.40)


----------



## dhilonv (May 24, 2021)

Baby Steps 414
Black Clover 293
Boku no Hero Academia 313
Dr. Stone 197
Enen no Shouboutai 267
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 072
Golden Kamui 279
I Tell C 016
Jujutsu Kaisen 149
MASHLE 063
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 017
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 014
Sakamoto Days 024
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 019
Witch Watch 015
World Trigger 001-007


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 24, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 313


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.44)
Baby Steps (Ch.414)
Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.19)
Choroidesuyo Onigoroshi-San! (Ch.15-16) *[/Complete]*
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.30)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.60)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.27)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.76)
Kikaku Hazure No Eiyuu Ni Sodate Rareta, Joushiki Hazure No Mahou Kenshi (Ch.5)
Naze Boku No Sekai Wo Daremo Oboeteinai No Ka? (Ch.28)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.43)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.154)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.79)
Maho Shojo ni Akogarete (Ch.25)
Shindou Yuusha To Maid Onee-San (Ch.13)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.100)


----------



## dhilonv (May 25, 2021)

Baby Steps 415
City 137-152
Dandadan 007
Eden's Zero 144
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 017
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 304-305
My Charms Are Wasted On Kuroiwa Medaka 001
Shangri-La Frontier 042
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 016
The Second Coming of Gluttony 062
Tomb Raider King 193
Toukyou卍Revengers 207
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 128


----------



## dhilonv (May 26, 2021)

Blue Lock 132
Jagaaaaaan 134
I Don't Know if It's Love or Magic! 001-006
My Charms Are Wasted On Kuroiwa Medaka 002
Ranger Reject 015
Solo Leveling 153
Trillion Game 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.415)
Kanchigai No Atelier Meister (Ch.9)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer No Kiseki (Ch.21)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.16)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.304-305)
No Guard Wife (Ch.47)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.53)   
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.12)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.101)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.40)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.17-19)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.128)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.92)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.71)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.71)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.54-60)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.123-124)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.10)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraitakedo, nazeka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.27)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.28)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.22-24)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.71)
Naze Boku No Sekai Wo Daremo Oboeteinai No Ka? (Ch.28-29)
Solo Leveling (Ch.153)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.51)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.84)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (May 27, 2021)

8Kaijuu 035
Dandadan 008
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! 007-024
World Trigger 008-016


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.51)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.74)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.9)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.26)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.93-95)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.58)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (May 28, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 064
Tomb Raider King 194
World Trigger 017-043


----------



## dhilonv (May 29, 2021)

Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 030
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 073
Golden Kamui 280
Onepunch-Man 146
Radiation House 052
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 024
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.222)    
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.20)
Kikanshita Yuusha No Gojitsudan (Ch.10-12)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.81)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.35)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.32)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.96-97)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.146)
Joshikousei To Seishokusha-San (Ch.21)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.31)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.17)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.205)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.31)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.155)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. (Ch.30)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.41)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.39)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.98)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (May 30, 2021)

Black Clover 294
Boku no Hero Academia 314
Dr. Stone 198
Hajime no Ippo 1341
I Tell C 017
Jujutsu Kaisen 150
MASHLE 064
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 018
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 015
One Piece 1014
Promised Orchid 099
Sakamoto Days 025
Spy X Family 047
Witch Watch 016
World Trigger 044-070


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.314)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.223)
Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.12)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.12)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.43)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.29)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.68)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Chou Koukou-kyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka wo Sukuu you desu.(Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (May 31, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 268


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Black na Kishidan no Dorei ga White na Boukensha Guild ni Hikinukarete S-Rank ni Narimashita (Ch.8)
Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.25)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.35)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou (Ch.29)
Isekai ni Kita Boku wa Kiyoubinbode Subaya-sa Tayorina Tabi o Suru (Ch.1-5)
Joshikousei To Seishokusha-San (Ch.22)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.29)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister: Eiyuu Party no Moto Zatsuyougakari ga, Jitsu wa Sentou Igai ga SSS Rank Datta to Iu Yoku Aru Hanashi (Ch.10-11)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.73)
Maou No Hajimekata (Ch.42)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.29)
Ore Wa Mada, Honki O Dashite Inai (Ch.0-4)
Sekai Saikyou No Kouei: Meikyuukoku No Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.19)
Sono Monban, Saikyou Nitsuki: Tsuihou Sareta Bougyo Ryoku 9999 No Senshi, Outo No Monban Toshite Musou Suru (Ch.1-3)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.99-100)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 1, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 314


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2021)

Daiya no A - Act II 254
The Second Coming of Gluttony 063
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 129


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Hinoenma ga Ore wo Yuuwaku shitekuru!! (Ch.7)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.11)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.19)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.44)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta,Mamakano (Ch.13)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.39)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.84)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.20)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.129)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.83)
Ie Ga Moete Jinsei Dou Demo Yoku Natta Kara, Nokotta Nakenashi No Kin De Dark Elf No Dorei O Katta (Ch.6)
Joshikousei To Seishokusha-San (Ch.23)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.58-59)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.25)
No Guard Wife (Ch.48-49)
Rengoku No Karma (Ch.1-20)
Solo Leveling (Ch.154)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.52)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.69)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.101)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2021)

*Today:*


Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.20)
Hagure Seirei Ino Shinsatsu Kiroku ~ Seijo Kishi-Dan To Iyashi No Kamiwaza ~ (Ch.13)
Iinazuke Kyoutei (Ch.50)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.31-32)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.306)
Kuno Chiyo The Precog (Ch.60)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.13-14)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.206)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.45)
Rengoku No Karma (Ch.21-26)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.32)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.33)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.102-103)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.46)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.102)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.59) 
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei Shita (Ch.20)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2021)

*Today:*


A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.17)
Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.30)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.37)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.30)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.52)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.34)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.19)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.104-105)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.10)
The Unfavourable Job [Appraiser] is Actually the Strongest (Ch.23)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.224)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.28)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.61)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.20)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.72)
Naze Boku No Sekai Wo Daremo Oboeteinai No Ka? (Ch.30)
Rengoku No Karma (Ch.27-29)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 6, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 182
8Kaijuu 036
Black Clover 295
Blue Box 008
Blue Lock 133
Boku no Hero Academia 315
Daiya no A - Act II 255
Dr. Stone 199
Eden's Zero 145
Enen no Shouboutai 269
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 083
Four Knights of the Apocalypse Chapter 018
Golden Kamui 281
I Don't Know if It's Love or Magic! 025
I Tell C 018
Inferior Magic Swordsman 035
Jujutsu Kaisen 151
Kings' Viking 084
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 306
MASHLE 065
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 003
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 019
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 016
One Piece 1015
Oshi no Ko 045
Radiation House 053-054
Sakamoto Days 026
Shangri-La Frontier Chapter 043
Solo Leveling 154
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 018
Tomb Raider King 195-196
Tomodachi Game 086
Toukyou卍Revengers 208
Trillion Game 012
Witch Watch 017
World Trigger 071-142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2021)

*Today:*


Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.315)
Dolkara (Ch.29)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.54)
Isekai Saikyou No Daimaou, Tensei Shi Boukensha Ni Naru (Ch.5)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.60)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.34)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.41)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun Sai Jakushoku (Ch.14)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.44)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.234)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.61)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.106-108)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 7, 2021)

Grand Blue 068
Kuutei Dragons 060
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 057
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku Yori Medatsu Na Ryu Gakusei (Ch.9-10)
Choppiri Ecchi na Sanshimai demo, Oyomesan ni Shitekuremasuka? (Ch.8)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.225)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.35)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.77)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.74)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.34-35)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.32)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.51-52)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.57)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.130)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 8, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 065
Don't Blush, Sekime-san! 020
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 004


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.18) 
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.147)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.10)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi Dakedo (Ch.15-16)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.18)
Osananajimi Ga Zettai Ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.18)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.33)
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.25-26)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 9, 2021)

Arslan Senki 095
Blue Lock 134
Dandadan 009
Eden's Zero 146
Four Knights of the Apocalypse Chapter 019
Hajime no Ippo 1342
I Don't Know if It's Love or Magic! 026
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 307
Radiation House 055
Ranger Reject 016
Shangri-La Frontier Chapter 044
Toukyou卍Revengers 209
UQ Holder! Chapter 184


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2021)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.18)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.35)
Do Chokkyuu Kareshi X Kanojo (Ch.39) *[/Complete]*
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.21)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.68)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.1-4)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.11)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.60)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.307)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.26)
Sukinako Ga Megane Wo Wasureta (Ch.69-73)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.20)
Solo Leveling (Ch.155)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.53)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.77)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 10, 2021)

Dandadan 010
Daiya no A - Act II 256
Jagaaaaaan 135
Oshi no Ko 046
Solo Leveling 155
The Second Coming of Gluttony 064


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Bougyoryoku Zero no Yome (Ch.50)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.226-227)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.48)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.35)
Rengoku No Karma (Ch.30-35)
Tenseishichatta Yo (Ch.34)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.60)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.41)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 11, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 315


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 11, 2021)

World Trigger 143-160


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.207)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.42)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.35-36)
Yakumo-San Wa Edzuke Ga Shitai. (Ch.59)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 12, 2021)

Ookiku Furikabutte 153-156


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku ga Yuusha de Maou mo Boku de (Ch.6)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.25)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.156)
Senken no Majutsushi to Yobareta Kenshi (Ch.23)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.11)
The New Gate (Ch.70)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 13, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 066
Golden Kamui 282
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 025
Promised Orchid 100
Tomb Raider King 197-201
World Trigger 161-208


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.316)
Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.21)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.26-39)
Genjitsushugisha No Oukokukaizouki (Ch.35)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.42)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja (Ch.10)
Saikyou No Shokugyou Wa Yuusha Demo Kenja Demo Naku Kanteishi (Kari) Rashii Desu Yo? (Ch.30)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.19-20)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.64)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 14, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 316


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 14, 2021)

Baby Steps 416
Blue Box 009
Boku no Hero Academia 316
Dr. Stone 200
I Tell C 019
Jujutsu Kaisen 152
MASHLE 066
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 020
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 017
One Piece 1016
Promised Orchid 101-102
Radiation House 056
Sakamoto Days 027
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 131
Witch Watch 018


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.416)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.24)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.43)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.35)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.12)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.152)
Tsugumomo (Ch.139)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.131)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 15, 2021)

Onepunch-Man 147


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 16, 2021)

Blue Lock 135
Dungeon Meshi 075
Eden's Zero 147
Enen no Shouboutai 270
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 084
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 074
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! 027
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 308-311
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 005
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 020
Radiation House 057
Sentai Daishikkaku 017
Shangri-La Frontier 045
The Second Coming of Gluttony 065
Toukyou卍Revengers 210


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Saikyou No Daimaou, Tensei Shi Boukensha Ni Naru (Ch.6)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.308-311)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.32)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.5)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.26)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.53)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.85)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.14)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.103)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.17)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.21)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.52)
Bougyoryoku Zero no Yome (Ch.51)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.228)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.84)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.12)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.61)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu~ (Ch.9)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.27)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.73)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.45)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.235)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi, Rettou Me no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.52-53)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.28)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.54)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.13)
Yuujin Kyara no Ore ga Motemakuru Wakenai daro? (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 17, 2021)

8Kaijuu 037
Inferior Magic Swordsman 036
Jojolion 108
Kings' Viking 085
Trillion Game 013
Uchuu Kyoudai 374


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.22)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.17-21)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.12)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.208)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.109)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.61)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 18, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 067
Oshi no Ko 047
Smokin' Parade 018
Talentless Nana 062


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.49)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.148)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.25-28)
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.14-18)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.44-45)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.54-55)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.110)


----------



## dabi (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm reading Rave master and watching Magi right now.


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 19, 2021)

Hajime no Ippo 1343
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 026
Smokin' Parade 019-023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2021)

*Today:*


Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.27)
Boys Abyss (Ch.1-22)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.28)
Mato Seihei no Slave, Matoseihei no Slave (Ch.62)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.44)
Nyotaika Yankee Gakuen Ore No Hajimete (Ch.27-30)
Saikyou Yuusha Wa Oharai Hako: Maou Ni Nattara Zutto Ore No Musou Return (Ch.22)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.49)
Sukinako Ga Megane Wo Wasureta (Ch.74)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.14)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.153)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.88)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.69)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 20, 2021)

Black Clover 296
Blue Box 010
Boku no Hero Academia 317
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 059
Dr. Stone 201
Dragon Ball Chou 073
Golden Kamui 283
Hitman 083-085
I Tell C 020
MASHLE 067
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 021
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 018
Sakamoto Days 028
Smokin' Parade 024-038
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 058
Witch Watch 019


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 21, 2021)

Ballroom e Youkoso 060b
D-Grayman 240
Don't Blush, Sekime-san! 021
No Longer Human 009-024
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 132


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Adamasu No Majotachi (Ch.20-23)
Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.22)
Boku No Hero Academia (Ch.317)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.229)
Hakoniwa Oukoku No Souzoushu-Sama (Ch.7-14)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.12)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.19)
Makikomarete Isekai Teni Suru Yatsu Wa, Taitei Cheat (Ch.34)
Nyotaika Yankee Gakuen Ore No Hajimete (Ch.31-38)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.157)    
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.25)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.26-28)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.58)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.22)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.230)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.36)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.13)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.78)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.75)
Kanchigai No Atelier Meister (Ch.12)
Maho Shojo ni Akogarete (Ch.26)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.14)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku,Gemuzuki no Tomodachi to Iroiro suru Hanashi (Ch.80)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.13-14)
Tenseishichatta Yo (Ch.35)
The Hero Who Returned Remains The Strongest In The Modern World (Ch.15)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.42)
The Unfavorable Job [Appraiser] Is Actually The Strongest (Ch.24)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.132)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 22, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 317


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 22, 2021)

My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 006
Toukyou卍Revengers 211


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.33)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.15-21)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.6)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.55)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.12)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.20)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Girl (Ch.64-66)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.15-16)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 23, 2021)

Blue Lock 136
Blue Period. 036
Eden's Zero 148
Enen no Shouboutai 271
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! 028
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 312
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 021
Radiation House 058
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru 037
Sentai Daishikkaku 018
Shangri-La Frontier 046
The Second Coming of Gluttony 066


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 24, 2021)

8Kaijuu 038
Oshi no Ko 048
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 019
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 038


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.46)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.231)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.27)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.62)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.59)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.28)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.312)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.74)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.45)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.24)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.18)
Senpai, Sore Hitokuchi Kudasai! (Ch.34) [/Complete]
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.67)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 25, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 183
Ase to Sekken 053
Dandadan 011-012
Enen no Shouboutai 272
Jagaaaaaan 136


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Chichi Chichi (Ch.59)
Class Teni de Ore dake Haburareta node, Doukyuusei Harem Tsukuru Koto ni Shita (Ch.14)
Jui-San No Oshigoto In Isekai (Ch.46)
Kuno Chiyo The Precog (Ch.61) [/Complete]
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.209)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.23)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.2-5)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.62)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2021)

*Today:*

3-Gatsu No Lion (Ch.183)
Black na Kishidan no Dorei ga White na Boukensha Guild ni Hikinukarete S-Rank ni Narimashita (Ch.9)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.16-17)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.46-50)    
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.19)
Sono Monban, Saikyou Nitsuki: Tsuihou Sareta Bougyo Ryoku 9999 No Senshi, Outo No Monban Toshite Musou Suru (Ch.4)
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.68)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 26, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 068
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 027
Onepunch-Man 148


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.75)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.55)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.125-126)
Joshikousei To Seishokusha-San (Ch.24)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.18)
Kajiya De Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.9)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.37)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.23-47)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.21)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.85)
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.69)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 27, 2021)

Black Clover 297
Blue Box 011
Boku no Hero Academia 318
Dr. Stone 202
I Tell C 021
MASHLE 068
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 022
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 019
One Piece 1017
Sakamoto Days 029
Spy X Family 048
The Hunters Guild: Red Hood 001
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 032
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 023
Witch Watch 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia  (Ch.318)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.34)
Josou wo Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi  (Ch.20)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.52-53)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.158)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.81)
Rental Kanojo Tsukita-san (Ch.1-9)
Sen No Sukiru O Motsu Otoko (Ch.29-34)
Senken no Majutsushi to Yobareta Kenshi (Ch.24)
Sentouin, Hakenshimasu!  (Ch.35)
Shijou Saikyou No Daimaou, Murabito A Ni Tensei Suru (Ch.11)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.48-58)
Tensei Inja wa Hokusoemu (Ch.1-5)
Tenshoku No Shinden O Hirakimashita (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 28, 2021)

Baby Steps 417
Golden Kamui 284
Radiation House 059
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete Itadakimasu (Ch.10-11)
Baby Steps (Ch.417)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.36)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.30)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.76)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.46-47)
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai (Ch.41)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.27)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.9)
Sanshimai ga Ore wo Yuuwaku Shite Kuru! (Ch.8)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.133)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 29, 2021)

Choujin X 002
Dandadan 013
The Second Coming of Gluttony 067
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 133


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2021)

*Today:*

2.5-jigen no Yuuwaku (Ch.48)
Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.13)
Kou 1 Desu Ga Isekai De Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.41)
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.19)
Tensei Shitara Dragon No Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee (Ch.20)
Yakumo-San Wa Edzuke Ga Shitai. (Ch.60)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.24)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 30, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 318


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 30, 2021)

Blue Lock 137
Eden's Zero 149
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 085
Hajime no Ippo 1344
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! 029
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 007
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 022
Ponkotsu Fuukiin to Skaato take ga Futekisetsu na JK no Hanashi 033
Sentai Daishikkaku 019
Solo Leveling 156
Toukyou卍Revengers 212
Trillion Game 014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo! (Ch.18)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.31)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.232)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.85)
Isekai Kenja No Tensei Musou ~Geemu No Chishiki De Isekai Saikyou~ (Ch.9-12)
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.21)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.63)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.29)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.7)
Rental Kanojo Tsukita-san (Ch.10)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.21)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.29)
Solo Leveling (Ch.156)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.111)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.18-20)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.154)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 1, 2021)

Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 229
World Trigger 209-210


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2021)

*Today:*


Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.233)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.20)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.229)
Maou No Hajimekata (Ch.43)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.33)
Re:monster (Ch.72)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.59)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Revival Game (Ch.19)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.43)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.42)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.59)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.63)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 2, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 069
Enen no Shouboutai 273
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 075
Radiation House 060


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2021)

*Today:*


Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.23)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.234)
Isekai Tensei... Saretenee! (Ch.29)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.210)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.46)
Shingeki No Eroko-San (Ch.29)
Sokushi Cheat ga Saikyou Sugite, Isekai no Yatsura ga Marude Aite ni Naranai n desu ga (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 3, 2021)

Chi no Wadachi 098-099


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 4, 2021)

Hajime no Ippo 1345
Tomb Raider King 202-204


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2021)

*Today:*


Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.56)
Houjou Urara No Renai Shousetsu O Kaki Nasai! (Ch.6)
Kyoukai Meikyuu To Ikai No Majutsushi (Ch.34)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.63)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.22)
Shin No Jitsuryoku Wa Girigiri Made Kakushite Iyou To Omou (Ch.8)
Nayameru kare wa maho shojo (Ch.9)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.40)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2021)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.32)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.235)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.57-58)
Isekai Saikyou No Daimaou, Tensei Shi Boukensha Ni Naru (Ch.7)
Kyoudai Hodo Chikaku Tooimono Wa Nai (Ch.75)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.112)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou (Ch.11)
World Trigger (Ch.208-210)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo (Ch.26)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 5, 2021)

Ao no Hako 012
Black Clover 298
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 031
Dr. Stone 203
MASHLE 069
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 023
Nine Dragons' Ball Parade 020
Neru 001
One Piece 1018
Red Hood 002
Sakamoto Days 030
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 022
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 134
Witch Watch 021


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.62)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.79)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.4)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.77)
Kou 1 Desu Ga Isekai De Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.42)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.75)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.56)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.159)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.44)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.31)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.134)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.142)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 6, 2021)

Orient 095-097
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 021
The Second Coming of Gluttony 068


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.24)
Cheat Kusushi No Slow Life: Isekai Ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.26)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.72)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.29)
Iinazuke Kyoutei (Ch.51)
Kaijuu Iro No Shima (Ch.10-11)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.13-14)
Kikanshita Yuusha No Gojitsudan (Ch.13)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.70-72)
Maji Tora! (Ch.45)
Manadeshi ni Uragirarete Shinda Ossan Yuusha, Shijou Saikyou no Maou Toshite Ikikaeru (Ch.5)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.86)
Sono Monban, Saikyou Nitsuki: Tsuihou Sareta Bougyo Ryoku 9999 No Senshi, Outo No Monban Toshite Musou Suru (Ch.5)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.21)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 7, 2021)

Blue Lock 138
Kings' Viking 086
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! 030
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 313
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 008
Sentai Daishikkaku 020
Solo Leveling 157
Toukyou卍Revengers 213


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.42)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.33)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.236)
Dolkara (Ch.30)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.64)
Kensei no Osananajimi ga Pawahara de Ore ni Tsuraku Atarunode, Zetsuen Shite Henkyo de ma Kenshi to Shite Denaosu Koto ni Shita (Ch.8)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.30)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.8)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.42)
My Love Tiger (Ch.210-217)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.54-55)
Pocha Musume wa Koakuma Moubu ga Yamerarenai (Ch.1-4)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.62)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Revival Game (Ch.20)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.45)
Solo Leveling (Ch.157)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.56-57)
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! (Ch.193)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2021)

8Kaijuu 039
Ase to Sekken 054-057
Dandadan 014
Eden's Zero 150
Grand Blue 069
Hajime no Ippo 1346
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 230
Kuutei Dragons 061
Oshi no Ko 049
Shangri-La Frontier 047
UQ Holder! 185


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2021)

*Today:*


Akuma datta kimitachi e (Ch.6-8)
Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.14-15)
Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.21)
Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Reboot (Ch.72-74)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.237)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.60-74)
Isekai De Cheat Skill Wo Te Ni Shita Ore Wa, Genjitsu Sekai Wo Mo Musou Suru ~Level Up Wa Jinsei Wo Kaeta~ (Ch.9-10)
Jk Haru Wa Isekai De Shoufu Ni Natta (Ch.11-12)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.211)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.11)
New Normal (Ch.6)
Okinawa De Suki Ni Natta Ko Ga Hougen Sugite Tsura Sugiru (Ch.1-4)
Okusan (Ch.117-118)
Sex And Dungeon (Ch.15)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.13)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.64)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.23-25)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 9, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 070
Arslan Senki 096
Enen no Shouboutai 274
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 009


----------



## Alita (Jul 9, 2021)

Fire Force, Black Clover, and MHA. (The most recent chapters of all 3.)


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 10, 2021)

Just started Gantz after it was recommended to me by a friend. On chapter 35 so far.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.26-28)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.51-52)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.56-57)
Kamigami Ni Sodaterare Shimo No, Saikyou To Naru (Ch.11)
Kiss X Sis (Ch.147)
Narikawari (Ch.48-60)
New Normal (Ch.7)
Pocha Musume wa Koakuma Moubu ga Yamerarenai (Ch.5)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.26-27)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.16-20)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 10, 2021)

Baby Steps 418
Onepunch-Man 149
Ookiku Furikabutte 157-158
Radiation House 061
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 028
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 024


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 10, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Just started Gantz after it was recommended to me by a friend. On chapter 35 so far.


Now on chapter 205. Gantz is pretty good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuma datta kimitachi e (Ch.9-13)
Baby Steps (Ch.418)
Infection (Ch.95-102)
Jk Haru Wa Isekai De Shoufu Ni Natta (Ch.13-14)
Kaifuku Jutsushi No Yarinaoshi (Ch.36)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.59-70)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.15)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.46-47)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.12-13)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.43)
Narikawari (Ch.61-67) *[/Completed]*
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.36)
New Normal (Ch.8)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.54-55)
Sex And Dungeon (Ch.16-18)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.21)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.70-71)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 11, 2021)

Jagaaaaaan 137
Journey to the West 106-109


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 11, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Now on chapter 205. Gantz is pretty good.


Finished it up today. Not bad. Very easy read that sucks you in. 380+ chapters in under 3 days. Not bad. I rarely do that.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 12, 2021)

Ao no Hako 013
Black Clover 299
Boku no Hero Academia 319
Dr. Stone 204
MASHLE 070
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 002
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 024
Red Hood 003
Sakamoto Days 031
Spy X Family 049
Witch Watch 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Amakara Gishimai Ni Hasamarete Masu (Ch.1-8)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.319)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.75)
Hachuurui-Chan Wa Natsukanai (Ch.9)
Houjou Urara No Renai Shousetsu O Kaki Nasai! (Ch.7)
Infection (Ch.103-110)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.53-54)
Jijyou Wo Shiranai Tenkousei Ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.75-77)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.30)
Mazumeshi Elf To Youbokugurashi (Ch.48-49)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.41-43)
Sense (Ch.49)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.46)
W X Y (Ch.1-34)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 13, 2021)

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 314
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 009
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 022
The Second Coming of Gluttony 069
Tomb Raider King 205
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.6-12)
Kamisama Ni Kago 2 Nin Bun Moraimashita (Ch.6-9)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.78)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.31)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.33-34)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.76)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta Node Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.20)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.63)
Sono Mono. Nochi Ni... (Ch.22)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 13, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 319


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 13, 2021)

first 120 chapters of 20th century boys read today....my eyes hurt.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 14, 2021)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 086
Hajime no Ippo 1347
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 231
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! 031
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 023
Oshi no Ko 050
Sentai Daishikkaku 021
Shangri-La Frontier 048
Solo Leveling 158
Toukyou卍Revengers 214


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan!: Chouka Hogo na Saikyou Dragon ni Sodaterareta Musuko, Hahaoya Douhan de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.16-19)
Boku No Heya Ga Dungeon No Kyuukeijo Ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.29-31)
Boku Yori Medatsu Na Ryu Gakusei (Ch.11)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.73)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.19)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.13-14)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.19)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.44)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.7)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.45)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.34)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.58)
Takarakuji De 40-Oku Atattandakedo Isekai Ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.38-40)
Usami-San Ha Kamawaretai! (Ch.31-32)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 15, 2021)

Baby Steps 419
Hitman 086
Jojolion 109
Radiation House 062


----------



## Sequester (Jul 15, 2021)

skeleton soldier who couldn't protect dungeon 105

like the premise but the protagonist is one of the biggest mc dunces of all time

when characters call him an idiot it is because he _really _is fucking stupid


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2021)

*Today:*

[Kyuubo] Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta (Ch.12)
Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.25)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.86)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.63)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.32)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.31)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.313-314)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.73)
Lust Geass (Ch.31-32)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no An’yaku Teii Arasoi Munou wo Enjiru SS Rank Ouji wa Koui Keishou-sen wo Kage kara Shihai Suru (Ch.13)
Solo Leveling (Ch.158)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.14)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura De Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-Tachi To Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.24)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.72)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.15-16)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.155)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.104-105)
Zombie Darake No Kono Sekai De Wa Sex Shinai To Ikinokorenai (Ch.1-10)


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 15, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> first 120 chapters of 20th century boys read today....my eyes hurt.


Finished it and 21st century boys


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 16, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 071
Choujin X 003
Dandadan 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.74-75)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.49)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.230-231)    
Moto Saikyou No Kenshi Wa, Isekai Mahou Ni Akogareru (Ch.23)
Nidoume No Jinsei Wo Isekai De (Ch.46)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.60-61)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.113)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.65)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.135)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.65)


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 16, 2021)

Started Pluto today. On chapter 17 right now.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 17, 2021)

Dai Dark 007-021
Ookiku Furikabutte159
Promised Orchid 103
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 029
Saint Seiya - Next Dimension 001-012
Tomb Raider King 206-238


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.76)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.23-34)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.38)    
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.19)
Lust Geass (Ch.33)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.13-15)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.64)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.26)
Seibetsu "mona Lisa" No Kimi He. (Ch.21)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.43)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.114)


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 17, 2021)

Finished Pluto today.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 18, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 275
Munou na Nana 063
Saint Seiya - Next Dimension 013-026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2021)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.30)
Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.26)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.77-78)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.36)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.149)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.33)
Legend (Ch.52)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.212)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.33-37)
Saikyou No Shokugyou Wa Yuusha Demo Kenja Demo Naku Kanteishi (Kari) Rashii Desu Yo? (Ch.31)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.6)
The Rise Of The Unemployed Wise Man (Ch.43)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.28-29)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.320)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.79)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.76)
Hakoniwa Oukoku No Souzoushu-Sama (Ch.15)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.13)
Kenja No Deshi Wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.46)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.35)
Lust Geass (Ch.34)
Maou Gun Saikyou No Majutsushi Wa Ningen Datta (Ch.19)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.45)
Nayameru kare wa maho shojo (Ch.10)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.47)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.8-9)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.15-18)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.28)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.73-74)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.33-35)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 19, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 320


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 19, 2021)

Ao no Hako 014
Black Clover 300
Boku no Hero Academia 320
Dr. Stone 205
MASHLE 071
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 003
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 025
One Piece 1019
Promised Orchid 104-105
Red Hood 004
Sakamoto Days 032
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 023
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 136
Witch Watch 023


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 19, 2021)

read the first 20 chapters of vinland saga. Still not really hooked, but gonna stick with it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.238)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.80-82)
Isekai Ntr (Ch.8)
Isekai Shihai No Skill Taker: Zero Kara Hajimeru Dorei Harem (Ch.80)
Kajiya De Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.10)
Maho Shojo ni Akogarete (Ch.27)
Oneechan-Wa Koiyoukai (Ch.23-27)
Products (Ch.1-5)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.12-13)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga No Tame Nara!? (Ch.64)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.22-23)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.33-43)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.136)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 20, 2021)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 060
Dai Dark 022
Dragon Ball Super 074
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 023
Tomb Raider King 239


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Akane Oguri Indulge In Onanism (Ch.4-8)
Baby Steps (Ch.419-420)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.83-84)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.37)
Giji Harem (Ch.131)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.55)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.31)
Level 1 With S-Rank Drop Rate Is The Strongest (Ch.29)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.15)
Maou No Ore Ga Dorei Elf Wo Yome Ni Shitanda Ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.35)
Products (Ch.6-8)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.26-27)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 21, 2021)

Baby Steps 420
Blue Lock 139
Eden's Zero 151
Hajime no Ippo 1348
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! 032
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 010
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 024
Radiation House 063
Shangri-La Frontier 049
Solo Leveling 159
The Second Coming of Gluttony 070
Toukyou卍Revengers 215


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 21, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> read the first 20 chapters of vinland saga. Still not really hooked, but gonna stick with it.


Read to chapter 28. Still can't really get into it. Will have to come back to it.

Switched over to reading Billy Bat read the first 4 chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~ Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv 99 (Ch.30)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.85)    
Hime Kishi Wa Barbaroi No Yome (Ch.3)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.50)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.194)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.16-17)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.77)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.14)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.28)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.10)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.59)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.75)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.66)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Chou Koukou-kyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 22, 2021)

8Kaijuu 040
Choujin X 004
Orient 098-099
Sentai Daishikkaku 022
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 059
Tomb Raider King 240
Trillion Game 015


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2021)

*Today:*


Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.86-87)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriager (Ch.28-29)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.43)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.35)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.213)
New Normal (Ch.9)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.82)
Saikyou No Kurokishi, Sentou Maid Ni Tenshoku Shimashita (Ch.32-35)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.59)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.22)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.44)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 23, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 072


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2021)

Dandadan 016
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 030
Saint Seiya - Next Dimension 027-074


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2021)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.31-32)
Amakara Gishimai Ni Hasamarete Masu (Ch.9)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.239)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.88-90)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.59)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.53)
Mamahaha No Tsurego Ga Moto Kanodatta (Ch.12-15)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.11)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.82)
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Ch.13)
Sense (Ch.50)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.47)
Zombie Darake No Kono Sekai De Wa Sex Shinai To Ikinokorenai (Ch.11)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Daishinyuu (Ch.12)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.91-92)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.19)
Joshikousei To Seishokusha-San (Ch.25)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.60)
Majutsugakuin wo Shuseki de Sotsugyou Shita Ore ga Boukensha wo Hajimeru no wa Sonna ni Okashii Darouka (Ch.24)
Sanshimai ga Ore wo Yuuwaku Shite Kuru! (Ch.9)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.44)
Shoukan Sareta Kenja Wa Isekai Wo Yuku - Saikyou Nano Wa Fuyou Zaiko No Item Deshita (Ch.25)
Tadashi Ore Wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 25, 2021)

Jagaaaaaan 138
Ookiku Furikabutte 160
Otaku Elf 001-027
Saint Seiya - Next Dimension 075-095
Spy X Family 050
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 025-026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.93-94)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.77)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.63)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.69)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.34-35)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.98)
My Love Tiger (Ch.218-220)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.12)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.83)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.24)
Vr Eroge Yattetara Isekai Ni Tensei Shita No De, Bishoujo Maou Wo Doreika Suru: Cross Out Saber (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 276
Tomb Raider King 241


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 27, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 058-062
Chi no Wadachi 100
Eden's Zero 153
Journey to the West 110
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 025
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 011
Ranger Reject 023
Shangri-La Frontier 050
Toukyou卍Revengers 216


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.95)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.39)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.37)
Hakoniwa Oukoku No Souzoushu-Sama (Ch.16)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.79-80)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.54)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.23-26)
Tenshi To Akuto!! (Ch.40)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 28, 2021)

Blue Lock 140
Chi no Wadachi 101
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 087
Hitman 087
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! 033
Oshi no Ko 051
Solo Leveling 160
The Second Coming of Gluttony 071
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 034


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Jul 28, 2021)

The flowers of evil chapter 1&2
Kaiju no.8 chapter 39&40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou No Shitsuji-Sama Hametsu (Ch.12)
Buta Koushaku Ni Tensei Shitakara, Kondo Wa Kimi Ni Suki To Iitai (Ch.31)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.97-99)
Doujima-kun ha doujinai (Ch.23-24)
Hajimete No Gal (Ch.127-128)
Isekai De Kojiin Wo Hiraitakedo, Nazeka Darehitori Sudatou To Shinai Ken (Ch.27-28)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku No Eiyuu Life: B-Kyuu Mazoku Nano Ni Cheat Dungeon Wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.25)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.32)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.66)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.18)
Megami No Sprinter (Ch.32-34)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.46)
Miharashi-sou no 5-nin no Hanayome  (Ch.12-13) *[/Complete]*
Nyotaika shita Boku o Kishi-sama-tachi ga Nerattemasu -Otoko ni Modoru tame ni wa Dakareru shika Arimasen! (Ch.4-9)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.83-84)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.13)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.60)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 29, 2021)

Baby Steps 421
Blue Period. 037
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 232
Tomb Raider King 242


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.27)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.100-101)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.87)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon Kouryaku (Ch.51)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.67)
Koi ka Mahou ka Wakaranai! (Ch.32)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.10-11)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.78)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.46)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.60)
Sex And Dungeon (Ch.19)
Solo Leveling (Ch.159-160)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.60)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.86)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.76)
Zombie Darake No Kono Sekai De Wa Sex Shinai To Ikinokorenai (Ch.12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.421)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.102-104)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.70)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.232)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.19)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.56)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.14)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.35)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.115-116)
Tadashi Ore Wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.11)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.89)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.67)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.18)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.105-106)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.40)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.315)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.44)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.84)
Sense (Ch.51-52)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.35)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.50-51)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda, Baikoku Shiyou (Ch.25)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2021)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.33-34)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.107-108)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.31)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.36)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.214)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.30)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.24)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.85)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.160-161)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.36)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.47)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-San (Ch.37-38)
Subete no jinrui wo hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.32)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.15)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Sukina Ki ga Suru (Ch.3)
Yuusha Party kara Tsuihou sareta kedo, EX Skill "Kotei Damage" ni Muteki no Sonzai ni Natta (Ch.4-6)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 1, 2021)

Ao no Hako 015
Black Clover 301
Boku no Hero Academia 321
Chi no Wadachi 102
Choujin X 005
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 032
Golden Kamui 285
Jujutsu Kaisen 153
Kakkou no Iinazuke 073
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 315
MASHLE 072
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 004
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 026
One Piece 1020
Red Hood 005
Sakamoto Days 033
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 024
Witch Watch 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.321)
Burakku Gakkou Ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.22)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.109-110)
Hakoniwa Oukoku No Souzoushu-Sama (Ch.17)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.25)
Kanchigai No Atelier Meister (Ch.13)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.36)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.65)
Products (Ch.9-14)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.58-63)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.22)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.29)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 2, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 321


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 2, 2021)

Don't Blush, Sekime-san! 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Black Gakkou ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.23)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.111-112)
Gacha Wo Mawashite Nakama Wo Fuyasu: Saikyou No Bishoujo Gundan Wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.30)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.81)
Kou 2 ni Time Leaped Shita Ore ga, Touji suki Datta Sensei ni Kokutta (Ch.43)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-Ken (Ch.21)
Mememori-kun ni wa kanawanai (Ch.5)
Nanako-San Teki Na Nichijou Dash!! (Ch.39-43)
Okusan (Ch.119-120)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (C.30)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.45)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Revival Game (Ch.21)
Seirei Gensouki - Konna Sekai De Deaeta Kimi Ni (Ch.35-36)
Strawberry Fields Wo Mou Ichido (Ch.15)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.106)
Yankee-Kun To Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.70-72)
Yo-Jo Life! (Ch.1-3)

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 3, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 277
Kings' Viking 087
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 012
Toukyou卍Revengers 217
Tomb Raider King 243
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 137
World Trigger 211


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.113-114)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.20)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.30)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.68)
Kensei no Osananajimi ga Pawahara de Ore ni Tsuraku Atarunode, Zetsuen Shite Henkyo de ma Kenshi to Shite Denaosu Koto ni Shita (Ch.9)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.12)
Makenshi no Maken Niyoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.15)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.37)
Nihon e Youkoso Elf-san (Ch.27)
Okinawa De Suki Ni Natta Ko Ga Hougen Sugite Tsura Sugiru (Ch.5-8)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-Sha, Saikyou Paati Ni Shinu Hodo Kitae Rarete Muteki Ni Naru (Ch.1-16)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.36)
Shin No Jitsuryoku Wa Girigiri Made Kakushite Iyou To Omou (Ch.9)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.137)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 4, 2021)

Blue Lock 141
Dandadan 017
Sentai Daishikkaku 024


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2021)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.19)
Akuma datta kimitachi e (Ch.14)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.115-116)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.38)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Start! Tokka Shinai Healer, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.15-18)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.79)
Kuro Gyaru-San Ga Kuru! (Ch.16-17)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.48)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.86)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.61-63)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.16-17)
Silver Plan To Redo From Jk (Ch.21)
Solo Leveling (Ch.161)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.61)
Tensei Inja Wa Hokusoemu (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 5, 2021)

8Kaijuu 041
City 153-167
D-Grayman 241
Daiya no A - Act II 257
Grand Blue 070
Hajime no Ippo 1349
Kaguya Wants to be Confessed To 233
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 316
Oshi no Ko 052
Solo Leveling 161
The Second Coming of Gluttony 072
The World of Otome Games Is Tough for Mobs 001-005
UQ Holder! 186


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 6, 2021)

Arslan Senki 097
The World of Otome Games Is Tough for Mobs 006-021
Tomb Raider King 244
Trillion Game 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.28)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.240)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.117-119)
I Am Worried That My Childhood Friend Is Too Cute! (Ch.15)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.233)
Koibito o netorare, Yuusha party kara tsuihou sa retakedo, EX Skill [Kotei Dameeji] ni mezamete muteki no sonzai ni (Ch.7)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.316)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.38)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.57)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.34)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.38)
Shikkaku Mon No Saikyou Kenja (Ch.46)
Tadashi Ore Wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.12)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.68)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.120-122)
Ichioku-Nen Button O Renda Shita Ore Wa, Kizuitara Saikyou Ni Natteita (Ch.13)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.19-20)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.37)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.215)
Seibetsu "Mona Lisa" no Kimi he.,Seibetsu (Ch.22)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.34)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.45)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.70)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 7, 2021)

Ao Ashi 001-028
Golden Kamui 286
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 031
Ookiku Furikabutte 161
The World of Otome Games Is Tough for Mobs 022-034


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 7, 2021)

The Beginning After the End - Chapter 115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.123-124)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.76-78)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.78)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon Kouryaku (Ch.52)
Tensei Shite Inaka De Slowlife Wo Okuritai (Ch.32-44)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.77)
Yjk's Unusual Affection (Ch.26-27)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 8, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 074
Ao Ashi 029-094
Baby Steps 422
Ookiku Furikabutte 162
Orient 100
Radiation House 064
Spy X Family 051
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.422)
Cheat Skill "shisha Sosei" Ga Kakusei Shite Inishieno Maougun Wo Fukkatsu Sasete Shimaimashita ~Dare Mo Shinasenai Saikyou Hiiro~ (Ch.8-12)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.125-126)
Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.35)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.20)
Isekai Cheat Magic Swordsman (Ch.7-12)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu: Gakkou No Minna To Isekai No Mujintou Ni Tenishitakedo Ore Dake Rakushou Desu (Ch.7)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.21)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.51)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.99)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.87)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.236)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.64)
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.4-40)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.61)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.15)
World Trigger (Ch.211)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 9, 2021)

Ao no Hako 016
Bleach c.No Breaths From Hell
Black Clover 302
Boku no Hero Academia 322
Dr. Stone 206
Enen no Shouboutai 278
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 076
Inferior Magic Swordsman 039-040
Jujutsu Kaisen 154
MASHLE 073
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 005
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 027
One Piece 1021
Red Hood 006
Sakamoto Days 034
Tomb Raider King 245
Witch Watch 025


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 10, 2021)

Ao Ashi 095-136
Choujin X 006
Jagaaaaaan 139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.241)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.127-128)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.21)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.79)
Kenja Ga Nakama Ni Natta! (Ch.21)
Koukando Ga Mieru You Ni Natta N Da Ga, Heroine Ga Count Stop Shite Iru Ken (Ch.1)
Nirugame-Chan With The Huge Ass And Usami-Kun (Ch.1-15)
The Unfavorable Job [Appraiser] Is Actually The Strongest (Ch.25-27)
Watashi no Tame ni Nuginasai! (Ch.1)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 322


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 11, 2021)

Ao Ashi 137-179
Ballroom e Youkoso 061
Blue Period. 038-039
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 088
Solo Leveling 162
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.45-46)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.129-131)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.28)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.64)
Genkai Level 1 Kara No Nariagari: Saijaku Level No Ore Ga Isekai Saikyou Ni Naru Made (Ch.9-10)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.60)
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.64)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.31)
Isekai Kenja No Tensei Musou ~Geemu No Chishiki De Isekai Saikyou~ (Ch.13-14)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.71)
Koukando Ga Mieru You Ni Natta N Da Ga, Heroine Ga Count Stop Shite Iru Ken (Ch.2-3)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.73-74)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.15)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.61)
The Twin Siblings’ New Life (Ch.78-80)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 12, 2021)

Ao Ashi 180-231
Dungeon Meshi 076
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 060
Tomb Raider King 246


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2021)

*Today:*

1518! (Ch.1-4)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.132-133)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.88)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.65)
Kaettekita Motoyuusha (Ch.7)
Koukando Ga Mieru You Ni Natta N Da Ga, Heroine Ga Count Stop Shite Iru Ken (Ch.4)
Nishuume Cheat no Tensei Madoushi: Saikyou ga 1000-nengo ni Tensei shitara, Jinsei Yoyuu sugimashita (Ch.1-4)
Nirugame-Chan With The Huge Ass And Usami-Kun (Ch.16-31)
Solo Leveling (Ch.162)
Watashi no Tame ni Nuginasai! (Ch.2)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 13, 2021)

Ao Ashi 232-265
Ao Ashi Brotherfoot 001-004
BLUE GIANT 053
Blue Period. 040-041
Dandadan 018-019
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 035


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2021)

*Today:*

[Kyuubo] Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta [How to Raise] (Ch.13)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.134-136)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.66)
Himekishi Ga Classmate! (Ch.41)
Isekai De Tadahitori No Mamono Tsukai ~ Tenshoku Shitara Maou Ni Machigawa Remashita (Ch.28)
Kensei no Osananajimi ga Pawahara de Ore ni Tsuraku Atarunode, Zetsuen Shite Henkyo de ma Kenshi to Shite Denaosu Koto ni Shita (Ch.10)
Kyoshiri no Nirugame-chan to Usami-kun (Ch.32)
Okinawa De Suki Ni Natta Ko Ga Hougen Sugite Tsura Sugiru (Ch.9)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.62)
Sanshimai ga Ore wo Yuuwaku Shite Kuru! (Ch.10)
Seichou Cheat De Nandemo Dekiru You Ni Natta Ga, Mushoku Dake Wa Yamerarenai You Desu (Ch.38)
Senken no Majutsushi to Yobareta Kenshi (Ch.25)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.60)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.26)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2021)

Baby Steps 423
Dandadan 019.5
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 032
Radiation House 065
The Second Coming of Gluttony 073
Tomodachi Game 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2021)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.35)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.138-139)
Eiyu-Oh, Bu Wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou No Minarai Kisi (Ch.11-13)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.67)
Kuudere Sugiru Mirai No Yome No Mendouna 7-Kakan (Ch.8)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.65)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.46)
Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.66)
Watashi no Tame ni Nuginasai! (Ch.3-9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.423)
Cheat Skill "shisha Sosei" Ga Kakusei Shite Inishieno Maougun Wo Fukkatsu Sasete Shimaimashita ~Dare Mo Shinasenai Saikyou Hiiro~ (Ch.13)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.140-141)
Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.14)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.68)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.44)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made,Hazurewaku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin suru made (Ch.20)
Kami No Techigai De Shindara Zumi De Isekai Ni Hourikomare Mashita (Ch.1-8)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.38)
Mamahaha No Tsurego Ga Moto Kanodatta (Ch.16)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.25)
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.41-42)
Sense (Ch.53)
Sono Monban, Saikyou Nitsuki: Tsuihou Sareta Bougyo Ryoku 9999 No Senshi, Outo No Monban Toshite Musou Suru (Ch.6)
Tonari No Furi-San Ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.28)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru. (Ch.39-40)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.71)
Yuujin Kyara no Ore ga Motemakuru Wakenai daro? (Ch.6-7)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 15, 2021)

Drifters 082-083
Inferior Magic Swordsman 041-042
Ookiku Furikabutte 163


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Abyss Calling (Ch.1-7)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.142-143)
Dorei Shounin Shika Sentakushi Ga Nai Desu Yo? ~Harem? Nani Sore Oishii No?~ (Ch.23)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan To (Ch.80)
Hige Wo Soru. Soshite Joshikosei Wo Hirou. (Ch.30-31)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.76-77)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.50)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.15)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.34)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki  (Ch.22-23)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.74)
Kou 1 Desu Ga Isekai De Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.43)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Moto Yuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.25-26)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.30)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.49)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.31)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Tsurugi wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.16-17)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda (Ch.26)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.41)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 16, 2021)

Blue Lock 142
Blue Period. 042-042.5
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 010
Inferior Magic Swordsman 043
Orient 101
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 025
Tomb Raider King 247


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.29)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.144-146)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.22)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.69)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.38)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.78)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.22)
Isekai Kenja No Tensei Musou ~Geemu No Chishiki De Isekai Saikyou~ (Ch.15)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.82)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.80)
Kuudere Sugiru Mirai No Yome No Mendouna 7-Kakan (Ch.9)
Maken Tsukai No Moto Shounen Hei Wa, Moto Teki Kanbu No Onee-San To Issho Ni Ikitai (Ch.1-5)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.38)
Ojousama No Shimobe (Ch.57)
Rettou Gan No Tensei Majutsushi ~ Shiitage Rareta Saikyou No Minashigo Ga Isekai De Musou Suru (Ch.23)
Saikyou No Shuzoku Ga Ningen Datta Ken (Ch.63) *[/Complete]*
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.156)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 17, 2021)

Dandadan 020
Eden's Zero 154
Kings' Viking 088
Toukyou卍Revengers 218


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 18, 2021)

Blue Period. 043
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 061
Dai Dark 023
Dragon Ball Chou 075
Ekijin no Karute 002
Inferior Magic Swordsman 044
Jojolion 110
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 317
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 013
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 027
Shangri-La Frontier 052
Solo Leveling 163
Talentless Nana 064


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.53)
Blue Lock (Ch.1-10)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.147-149)
Futago-tachi no Sho Jijou (Ch.70)
Genjitsushugisha No Oukokukaizouki (Ch.36)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.79)
Joshikousei To Seishokusha-San (Ch.26)
Kyoshiri no Nirugame-chan to Usami-kun (Ch.33)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.87-88)
Shiromajutsushi wa Yuusha no Level wo Agetakunai (Ch.4)
Sozai Saishuka No Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.32)
Taberu dake de Level-Up! Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.23)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2021)

8Kaijuu 042
Daiya no A - Act II 258
Hajime no Ippo 1350
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 234
Ranger Reject 025
Orient 102-103
Tomb Raider King 248
Uchuu Kyoudai 376


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.30)
Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.43)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.16)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.150-151)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.80)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.56-58)
Kaiko Sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-Dai) No Slow Na Second Life (Ch.22-23)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.69)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.13)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.117)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.62)
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! (Ch.195)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.152)
Genjitsushugisha No Oukokukaizouki (Ch.37)
Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.39)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.81-82)
I Am Behemoth Of The S Rank Monster But I Am Mistaken As A Cat And I Live As A Pet Of Elf Girl (Ch.39)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.234)
Onna to Shite no Shin Seikatsu (Ch.27)
Saikyou No Kurokishi, Sentou Maid Ni Tenshoku Shimashita (Ch.36)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.62-63)
Yakumo-San Wa Edzuke Ga Shitai. (Ch.61-62)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.69)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 20, 2021)

The Second Coming of Gluttony 074


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2021)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.36)
Craft Game No Nouryoku De Isekai Kouryaku!! (Ch.10)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.242)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.83-84)
Isekai De Kojiin Wo Hiraitakedo, Nazeka Darehitori Sudatou To Shinai Ken (Ch.29)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.216)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun Sai Jakushoku (Ch.15)
Shinja Zero No Megami-Sama To Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.9-14)
Tadashi Ore Wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.13)
Tsuihousha Shokudou e Youkoso! (Ch.15-16)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" wa Raku o Shitai (Ch.13)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 21, 2021)

Baby Steps 424
Golden Kamui 287
Radiation House 066


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 22, 2021)

Ao no Hako 017
Black Clover 303
Boku no Hero Academia 323
Dr. Stone 207
Jujutsu Kaisen 155
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 033
MASHLE 074
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 006
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 028
One Piece 1022
Ookiku Furikabutte 164
Red Hood 007
Sakamoto Days 035
Witch Watch 026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi  (Ch.243)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu: Gakkou No Minna To Isekai No Mujintou Ni Tenishitakedo Ore Dake Rakushou Desu (Ch.8)
Kimi Ni Tsumugu Bouhaku (Ch.9-11)
Konjiki No Moji Tsukai - Yuusha Yonin Ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.75-77)
Maou Gakuen No Hangyakusha (Ch.15)
Maou No Hajimekata (Ch.44-45)
Onna to Shite no Shin Seikatsu (Ch.28)
Ore No Zense No Chishiki De Teihengyo Tamer Ga Joukyugyo Ni Natte Shimaisou Na Ken Ni Tsuite (Ch.7-9)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.36-43)
Tedama Ni Toritai Kurokiya-San (Ch.23)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.69)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.107)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.17-18)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 23, 2021)

Ao Ashi 266
Blue Period. 044
Dandadan 021
Tomb Raider King 249


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Black na Kishidan no Dorei ga White na Boukensha Guild ni Hikinukarete S-Rank ni Narimashita (Ch.10)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.322-323)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.244)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.21)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.39)
Maho Shojo ni Akogarete (Ch.28)
Omoi Ga Omoi Omoi-San (Ch.53-54)
Otoko no Ko Tsuma (Ch.44) [/Complete]
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.56-57)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.27)
Saenai Riman To Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.18-20)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Relive Game (Ch.22-23)
Shiotaiou No Sato-San Ga Ore Ni Dake Amai (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 24, 2021)

Ao Ashi Brotherfoot 005
Blue Lock 143
Eden's Zero 156
Enen no Shouboutai 279
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 089
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 318
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 028
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 014
Shangri-La Frontier 053
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 026
Toukyou卍Revengers 219
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 028
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku Yori Medatsu Na Ryu Gakusei (Ch.12)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi Tachi (Ch.36-37) *[/Complete]*
Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.65)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.72)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.52)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.83)
Maken Tsukai No Moto Shounen Hei Wa, Moto Teki Kanbu No Onee-San To Issho Ni Ikitai (Ch.6)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.36)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.10-11)
Real No Heroine Wa Irimasen! (Ch.66)
Rental Kanojo Tsukita-san (Ch.11)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.17)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou (Ch.13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Hyouken no Majutsu-shi ga Sekai o Suberu (Ch.36)
Jishou F-Rank No Oniisama Ga Game De Hyouka Sareru Gakuen No Chouten Ni Kunrin Suru Sou Desu Yo? (Ch.33)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.317-318)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.17-18)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi (Ch.58)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.63)
Tensei Shitara Ken Deshita (Ch.48)
Watashi no Tame ni Nuginasai! (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 25, 2021)

Choujin X 007
Solo Leveling 164


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 26, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 075-076
Ase to Sekken 062.2
Daiya no A - Act II 259
Jagaaaaaan 140
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 235
Tomb Raider King 250


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2021)

*Today:*


1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.37-38)
Boku No Kanojo Sensei (Ch.28-29)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.89)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.18-19)
Isekai de Cheat Nouryoku Ote ni Shita Ore wa, Genjitsu Sekai o mo Musou Suru (Ch.11)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.70)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.14)
Maseki Gourmet: Mamono no Chikara wo Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.23-25)
Mememori-kun ni wa kanawanai (Ch.6)
Nega-Kun And Posi-Chan (Ch.39-40)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-san: Counter Stop Tenseisha ga Yadoya de Shinjin Ikusei wo Hajimeta you desu (Ch.18)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.37)
Solo Leveling (Ch.163-164)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 26, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 323


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 27, 2021)

Chi no Wadachi 103
Oshi no Ko 053
Please Put Them On, Takamine-san 001-030


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Black Kanojo (Ch.11)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.29)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu: Gakkou No Minna To Isekai No Mujintou Ni Tenishitakedo Ore Dake Rakushou Desu (Ch.9)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.235)
Kenja No Mago (Ch.61)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.31)
Rakudai kenja no gakuin muso ~ nido tensei shita saikyo kenja (Ch.11)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.14)
Saikyou No Kyuuketsuhime Wa Imouto Ga Hoshii!! (Ch.1-4)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.64)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.70)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 28, 2021)

BLUE GIANT 054
Radiation House 067
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 061


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.153)
Isekai Maou no Successor (Ch.1-3)
Killing Bites (Ch.80-90)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.59)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.40)
Koi Suru Otome Wa Eromanga Ni Yume Wo Miru (Ch.12) [/Complete]
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.31)
Nidoume No Jinsei Wo Isekai De (Ch.47)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-San No Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.45-49)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.7)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 29, 2021)

Baby Steps 425
Golden Kamui 288


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijo no Shitsuji-sama Hametsu Furagu wa Ore ga Tsubusa Sete Itadakimasu (Ch.13)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Onee-san no Hanashi (Ch.245)
Jk Haru Wa Isekai De Shoufu Ni Natta (Ch.15)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.32)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.22)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi Dakedo (Ch.17)
Maou-Sama Ni Shoukan Sa Retakedo Kotoba Ga Tsuujinai (Ch.1-2)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.217)
Maji Tora! (Ch.46)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.66-67)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.64)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.237)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.162-163)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.46)
Sex And Dungeon (Ch.20)
Sono Bisque Doll Wa Koi Wo Suru (Ch.61)
Tenseishichatta Yo (Ch.36)
Tensei Kenja No Isekai Raifu ~Daini No Shokugyo Wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou Ni Narimashita~ (Ch.27)
TS suki na danshi ga TS shita kara zenryoku de risou no TS-kko wo enjiru yatsu (Ch.30)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.138)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.424-425)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.324)
Dekisokonai To Yobareta Moto Eiyuu Wa, Jikka Kara Tsuihousareta No De Suki Katte Ni Ikiru Koto Ni Shita (Ch.1-14)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo no Hanashi (Ch.37-38)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.20)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.32)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.47)
Mieruko-Chan (Ch.37)
Okinawa De Suki Ni Natta Ko Ga Hougen Sugite Tsura Sugiru (Ch.10)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.50)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Revival Game (Ch.22-24)
Sono Mono. Nochi Ni... (Ch.23)
The Unfavorable Job [Appraiser] Is Actually The Strongest (Ch.27-28)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 324


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 30, 2021)

Ao no Hako 018
Ase to Sekken 063-066
Black Clover 304
Boku no Hero Academia 324
Dandadan 022
Dr. Stone 208
Hajime no Ippo 1351
Jujutsu Kaisen 156
Kiss x Death 079
MASHLE 075
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 007
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 029
One Piece 1023
Ousamatachi no Viking 089
Red Hood 008
Sakamoto Days 036
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 026
The Second Coming of Gluttony 075
Witch Watch 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2021)

*Today:*

Asmodeus Wa Akiramenai (Ch.47-48)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.34)
Dorei Shounin Shika Sentakushi Ga Nai Desu Yo? ~Harem? Nani Sore Oishii No?~ (Ch.24)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.84)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.20)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.55)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.85)
Rougo ni sonaete i sekai de 8 man-mai no kinka o tamemasu (Ch.62)
Shitennou Sai Jakudatta Ore. Tensei Shitanode Heionna Seikatsu wo Nozomu (Ch.1-9)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 31, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 067-071.5
Blue Period. 045
Enen no Shouboutai 280
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 319
Tomb Raider King 251
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.154)
Isekai Meikyuu De Harem O (Ch.51)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer No Kiseki (Ch.24)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.319)
Maho shojo Sho (Ch.15)
Maou-Sama Ni Shoukan Sa Retakedo Kotoba Ga Tsuujinai (Ch.3-23)
Muto And Sato (Ch.19)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.86)
Risou No Himo Seikatsu (Ch.39)
Saikyou No Kyuuketsuhime Wa Imouto Ga Hoshii!! (Ch.5-12)
Samayoeru Tensei-Sha-Tachi No Relive Game (Ch.26) [/Complete]
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.32)
Shiori Experience - Jimi Na Watashi To Hen Na Oji-San (Ch.52-53)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.139)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 2, 2021)

8Kaijuu 043
Blue Lock 144
Eden's Zero 157
Hajime no Ippo 1352
Journey to the West 110.5-111
King Golf 151-152
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 236
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 029
Ookiku Furikabutte 165
Oshi no Ko 054
Shangri-La Frontier 054
Solo Leveling 165
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 027
The Second Coming of Gluttony 076
The World of Otome Games is Tough for Mobs 035
Tomb Raider King 252
Toukyou卍Revengers 220
Trillion Game 017
Uchuu Kyoudai 377
World Trigger 212-213


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2021)

*Today:*

It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.196)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.71)
Pochi Gokko (Ch.10)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.65)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.64)
Tadashi Ore Wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.14)
Teihen Ryoushu No Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.16)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo (Ch.28)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.23)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.40)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Sutato! Toku-Ka Shinai Hira, Nakama To Wakarete Tabi Ni Deru (Ch.20)
Kaguya-Sama Wa Kokurasetai - Tensai-Tachi No Renai Zunousen (Ch.236)
Ore No Ie Ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken – Sundeiru Dake De Sekai Saikyou (Ch.88)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai Desu (Ch.35)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.37)
Shindou Yuusha To Maid Onee-San (Ch.14-15)
Shijou Saikyou No Daimaou, Murabito A Ni Tensei Suru (Ch.12)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.157)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.108)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.71)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 3, 2021)

Daiya no A - Act II 260
Orient 104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Amakara Gishimai Ni Hasamarete (Ch.10)
Hachinan Tte, Sore Wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.61)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete o Juurin Suru made (Ch.21)
Maou-Sama No Machizukuri! ~Saikyou No Dungeon Wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.32)
Tono No Kanri O Shite Miyou (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 4, 2021)

Mr. Bride 001-005
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 034


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2021)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.39)
Daishinyuu (Ch.13)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.155)
Eiyu-Oh, Bu Wo Kiwameru Tame Tensei Su, Soshite, Sekai Saikyou No Minarai Kisi (Ch.14)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.25)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.164)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.28)
Shin No Jitsuryoku Wa Girigiri Made Kakushite Iyou To Omou (Ch.10)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 5, 2021)

Ao no Hako 019
Boku no Hero Academia 325
Dr. Stone 209
Jujutsu Kaisen 157
MASHLE 076
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 008
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 030
One Piece 1024
Ookiku Furikabutte 166
Red Hood 009
Sakamoto Days 037
Spy X Family 052
Witch Watch 028


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 6, 2021)

Ao Ashi 267
Dandadan 023
Hirayasumi 000-003
Radiation House 068
Tomb Raider King 253


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.325)
Douyara Watashi No Karada Wa Kanzen Muteki No You Desu Ne (Ch.41)
Isekai Maou To Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.73)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.53)
Jitsu Wa Ore, Saikyou Deshita? (Ch.35)
Maou Ni Natta Node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume To Honobono Suru (Ch.37)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.218)
Otome No Teikoku (Ch.238)
Senken no Majutsushi to Yobareta Kenshi (Ch.26)
Sense (Ch.54-56)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.18)
Tensei kizoku kantei sukiru de nariagaru (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 7, 2021)

Eden's Zero 158
Kiss x Death 080
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 320
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 015
Please Put Them On, Takamine-san 031
The Second Coming of Gluttony 077
Toukyou卍Revengers 221
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 029


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Hitomi-chan wa hitomishiri (Ch.66)
Inaka No Home Center Otoko No Jiyuu Na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.14)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.22)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.85)
Koujo Denka No Kateikyoushi (Ch.9-13)
Kyoshiri no Nirugame-chan to Usami-kun (Ch.34)
Muto And Sato (Ch.20)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.165)
Party Kara Tsuihou Sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu Wa Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.16)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.87)
Tadashi Ore Wa Heroine Toshite (Ch.15) [/Complete]
Tensei Shite Inaka De Slowlife Wo Okuritai (Ch.45)
Tensei Kizoku No Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou Wo Shiranai Kamigami No Shito~ (Ch.35)
Yakumo-San Wa Edzuke Ga Shitai. (Ch.63)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 325


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 8, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 072
Blue Lock 145
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 090
Grand Blue 071
Hirayasumi 004
Kuutei Dragons 063
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 030
Oshi no Ko 055
Shangri-La Frontier 055
Solo Leveling 166
UQ Holder! 187


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Fukushuu O Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha Wa, Yami No Chikara De Senmetsu Musou Suru (Ch.40)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.31)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.150)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.72)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.320)
Kouryakuhon O Kushi Suru Saikyou No Mahoutsukai (Ch.23)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.15)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.29)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.88)
Shi ni Modori, Subete o Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru (Ch.38)
Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu - Souda (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 9, 2021)

Arslan Senki 098
Ase to Sekken 073
Hajime no Ippo 1353
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 028


----------



## animegod12345 (Sep 9, 2021)

Oshi No Ko


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2021)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.40)
Dolkara (Ch.31-32)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.90)
Kenja No Deshi Wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.47-48)
Kinsei No Reveal (Ch.1-2)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.89)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-Sha, Saikyou Paati Ni Shinu Hodo Kitae Rarete Muteki Ni Naru (Ch.17-22)
Solo Leveling (Ch.165-166)
Tate no Yusha no Nariagari (Ch.79)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 10, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 077-078
Chi no Wadachi 104
Daiya no A - Act II 261
Tomb Raider King 254
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 140


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Genjitsushugisha No Oukokukaizouki (Ch.38-39)
Iinazuke Kyoutei (Ch.52)
Neet Dakedo Hello Work Ni Ittara Isekai Ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.39)
Nidoume No Jinsei Wo Isekai De (Ch.48)
Please Don't Bully Me, Nagatoro (Ch.89)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.66)
Sobi Seisaku Kei Chi to De Isekai Wo Jiyu Ni Ikiteikimasu (Ch.1-14)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.72)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 11, 2021)

Jagaaaaaan 141


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Douyara Boku No Hanayome Wa Onna Kishidan Na You De (Ch.12)
Gaikotsu Kishi-Sama, Tadaima Isekai E Odekake-Chuu (Ch.45)
Kenshi O Mezashite Nyugaku Shitanoni Maho Tekisei 9999 Nandesukedo!? (Ch.41)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.219)
Murabito Desu Ga Nani Ka? (Ch.45-47)
Pochi Gokko (Ch.11)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.90-91)
Uzaki-Chan Wa Asobitai! (Ch.72)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2021)

*Today:*

6-Sai No Kenja Wa Hikage No Michi Wo Ayumitai (Ch.1-11)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.68)
Oni Ga Deru Ka Ja Ga Deru Ka (Ch.32)
Ore Dake Haireru Kakushi Dungeon: Kossori Kitaete Sekai Saikyou (Ch.58)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.140)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei Shiteita You Desu (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2021)

Ao Ashi 268
Ao no Hako 020
Black Clover 305
Dai Dark 024
Dandadan 024
Dr. Stone 210
Enen no Shouboutai 281
Golden Kamui 289
Hirayasumi 005
Jujutsu Kaisen 158
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 035
MASHLE 077
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 009
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 031
One Piece 1025
Red Hood 010
Sakamoto Days 038
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 027
Tomb Raider King 255
Witch Watch 029


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Saikyou No Daimaou, Tensei Shi Boukensha Ni Naru (Ch.8-9)
Jichou Shinai Motoyuusha No Tsuyokute Tanoshii New Game (Ch.60)
Maou to ore no Hangyakuki (Ch.31)
Megami-Ryou No Ryoubo-Kun (Ch.26)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.75)
Shounin Yuusha Wa Isekai Wo Gyuujiru! – Saibai Skill De Nandemo Fuyashi Chaimasu (Ch.24)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.41)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~ Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv 99 (Ch.31)
Futoku No Guild (Ch.39)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.32)
Maseki Gurume: Mamono No Chikara O Tabeta Ore Wa Saikyou! (Ch.26)
Nekogurui Minako-San (Ch.85)
New Normal (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2021)

My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 016
Orient 105
The Second Coming of Gluttony 078
Toukyou卍Revengers 222


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan!: Chouka Hogo na Saikyou Dragon ni Sodaterareta Musuko, Hahaoya Douhan de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.20)
Himegasaki Sakurako Wa Kyoumo Fubin Kawaii! (Ch.14)
Hino-San No Baka (Ch.85)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch20)
Kouryakuhon O Kushi Suru Saikyou No Mahoutsukai ~< Meirei Sa Sero > To Wa Iwa Senai Oreryuu Mao Tobatsu Saizen Ruuto ~ (Ch.24)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.16)
Moto Sekai Ichi'i Subchara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.27)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.51)
Sensei, Ore ni ka Mawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.33)
Sousou No Frieren (Ch.65)
Tsugumomo (Ch.40-41)
Uragirareta S Rank Boukensha No Ore Wa, Aisuru Dorei No Kanojora To Tomoni Dorei Dake No Harem Guild O Tsukuru (Ch.22)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2021)

Blue Lock 146
Dungeon Meshi 077
Eden's Zero 159
Hajime no Ippo 1354
Hirayasumi 006
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 031
Shangri-La Frontier 056
Solo Leveling 167
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 141


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2021)

*Today:*

1-Nen A-Gumi No Monster (Ch.41)
Deatte 5 Byou De Battle (Ch.156)
Death March Kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.79)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.197)
Joshikousei To Seishokusha-San (Ch.27)
Kanojo Mo Kanojo (Ch.73)
Majutsu Gakuin Wo Shuseki De Sotsugyoushita Ore Ga Boukensha Wo Hajimeru No Wa Sonnna Ni Okashii Darouka  (Ch.21)
Maou-Sama Ni Shoukan Sa Retakedo Kotoba Ga Tsuujinai (Ch.24)
Megami No Sprinter (Ch.35)
Meguro-san wa hajimete janai (Ch.48)
Solo Leveling (Ch.167)
The Red Ranger Becomes An Adventurer In Another World (Ch.1-5)
We Want To Talk About Kaguya (Ch.141)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 16, 2021)

8Kaijuu 044
Blue Period. 046-047
Choujin X 008
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 237
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 321
Oshi no Ko 056
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 029
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 045


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Hazure Akamadoushi Ha Kenjyatime Ni Musou Suru (Ch.1)
Komi-San Wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.321)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.67)
Yancha Gal No Anjou-San (Ch.109)
Yankee Jk Kuzuhana-Chan (Ch.73)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 18, 2021)

Ao no Hako 021
Black Clover 306
Boku no Hero Academia 326
Daiya no A - Act II 262
Dr. Stone 211
Jujutsu Kaisen 159
Koukousei Kazoku 001-054
MASHLE 078
Munou na Nana 065
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 010
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 032
PPPPPP 001
Red Hood 011
Sakamoto Days 039
Tomb Raider King 256
Witch Watch 030


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen  (Ch.237)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.81-84)
Nito no Taida na Isekai Shoukougun: Saijakushoku "Healer" nanoni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.16)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.29)
Tensei Kizoku, Kantei Skill de Nariagaru: Jakushou Ryouchi wo Uketsuida node, Yuushuu na Jinzai wo Fuyashiteitara, Saikyou Ryouchi ni Natteta (Ch.48)
Tensei Shitara Dragon no Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 19, 2021)

Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 033
Golden Kamui 290
Hirayasumi 007
Jagaaaaaan 142
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 036
Radiation House 069
Spy X Family 053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Start! Tokka Shinai Healer, Nakama to Wakarete Tabi ni Deru (Ch.21)
Hachi-nan tte, Sore wa Nai deshou! (Ch.62)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.37-38)
KissxSis (Ch.148-149)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi Dakedo (Ch.18)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.42)
Ookii Onnanoko wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.54-59)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.40)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.1-9)
Silver Plan to Redo From JK (Ch.22)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.118)


----------



## TheOmega (Sep 19, 2021)

Is there anything that released in between the SJ schedule. I need something to fill the gaps when these OP breaks happen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Abyss Calling (Ch.8)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.246)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.23)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.23)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.29)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.33)
Ookiku nattara kekkon suru! (Ch.39) [/Complete]
Ryokataomoi na Futago Shimai (Ch.29)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushu-sama: Ao no Dias to Soukaku no Otome (Ch.28)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.119-120)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.33)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.1-17)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 074-077
Enen no Shouboutai 282-283


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 326


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.27)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.67)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Motoyuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.27)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.21-22)
Party kara Tsuihou sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu wa Saikyou ni Tsuki (Ch.17)
Realist Maou ni Yoru Seiikinaki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.23-25)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 21, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 078-080
Blue Lock 147
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 062
Dandadan 025
Dragon Ball Chou 076
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 017
The Second Coming of Gluttony 079
Toukyou卍Revengers 223
Tomb Raider King 257
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 030


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Ch.63-64)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.36)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.166)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.8)
Tensei shitara Dainana Ouji Datta node, Kimama ni Majutsu wo Kiwamemasu (Ch.1-15)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 22, 2021)

Eden's Zero 160
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 091
Hitman 088-089
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 238
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 032
Orient 106-107
Shangri-La Frontier 057
Solo Leveling 168
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 062
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 142


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.160)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san  (Ch.90)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Ch.238)
Kaguya-sama wo Katarita (Ch.142)
Kanojo mo Kanojo  (Ch.74)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.52-60)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.21)
Kubo-san wa Mob wo Yurusanai  (Ch.85)
Kujibiki Tokushou: Musou Harem-ken (Ch.22)
Monster Girl (Ch.142-144)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.47)
Sen no Skill wo Motsu Otoko: Isekai de Shoukanjuu Hajimemashita! (Ch.35-37)
Sense (Ch.57-59)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.66)
Tensei Shitara dai Nana Ouji dattanode, Kimamani Majutsu o Kiwamemasu (Ch.16-41)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.74)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 23, 2021)

Chi no Wadachi 105
Kings' Viking 090
Tomb Raider King 258


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san  (Ch.86)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.61-71)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no Anyaku Teii Arasoi (Ch.14-17)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri  (Ch.50-53)
Sono Monban, Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.7)
Tensei Shitara dai Nana Ouji dattanode, Kimamani Majutsu o Kiwamemasu (Ch.42-58)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 25, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 184
Golden Kamui 291
Radiation House 070


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.41)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.43)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.55)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita  (Ch.37)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F Rank Boukensha ni Tensei Suru ~ Kensei to Matei (Ch.48)
Silver Plan to Redo From JK (Ch.23-24)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou. (Ch.14)
Yuujin Character wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.20)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2021)

*Today:*

3-gatsu no Lion (Ch.184)
Amakara Gishimai ni Hasamaretemasu (Ch.11)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.247)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.157)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.67)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.69)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.73)
Yuru Fuwa Noka No Moji Bake Skill (Ch.1-6)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.327)
Hakui no Eiyuu (Ch.1-4)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. (Ch.322)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.17)
Noumin Kanren no Skill Bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta (Ch.1-22)
Ookii Kouhai wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.52) *[/Complete]*
Shijou Saikyou Orck-san no Tanoshii Tanetsuke Harem Zukuri (Ch.54)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 27, 2021)

Ao no Hako 022
Black Clover 307
Boku no Hero Academia 327
Dandadan 026
Dr. Stone 212
Enen no Shouboutai 284
Hirayasumi 008
Jagaaaaaan 143
Journey to the West 112
Jujutsu Kaisen 160
Kakkou no Iinazuke 079-080
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 322
Koukousei Kazoku 055
MASHLE 079
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 011
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 033
One Piece 1026
Ookiku Furikabutte 167
PPPPPP 002
Red Hood 012
Sakamoto Days 040
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 028
Witch Watch 031


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou  (Ch.54)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi  (Ch.248)
Houjou Urara no Renai Shousetsu Okakinasai! (Ch.8)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.71-80)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.72)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.23)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.65)
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Ch.14)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.32-33)
Shi ni Modori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.39-41)
Taberu dake de Level Up!: Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.24)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.90)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 28, 2021)

Blue Lock 148
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 018
Tomb Raider King 259
Toukyou卍Revengers 224


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2021)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.20)
Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.15)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.61-64)
Isekai NTR: Shinyuu no Onna wo Saikyou Skill de Otosu Houhou  (Ch.8-9)
Kikan shita Yuusha no Gojitsudan (Ch.14)
Level 1 no Saikyou Kenja: Noroi de Saikakyuu Mahou shika Tsukaenai kedo, Kami no Kanchigai de Mugen no Maryoku wo Te ni Ire Saikyou ni  (Ch.17-20)
Maou Gakuen no Hangyakusha: Jinrui Hatsu no Maou Kouhou, Kenzoku Shoujo to Ouza wo Mezashite Nariagaru (Ch.16)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.88)
Tensei shitara Dainana Ouji Datta node, Kimama ni Majutsu wo Kiwamemasu (Ch.59)
Tensei Shitara Mura Musume Datta (Ch.8)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.158)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 29, 2021)

Choujin X 009
Eden's Zero 161
Hajime no Ippo 1355
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 323
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 033
Shangri-La Frontier 058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gal wa Namara Menkoi (Ch.52-63)
Eden's Zero (Ch.161)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Ch.74)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute! (Ch.33)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.75)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.67)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 30, 2021)

8Kaijuu 045
Daiya no A - Act II 263
Oshi no Ko 057
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2021)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster  (Ch.42)
Choppiri Toshiue demo Kanojo ni Shite Kuremasu ka?  (Ch.17)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.24)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. (Ch.323)
Kubo-san wa Mob wo Yurusanai (Ch.86)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.36-37)
Oni ga Deru ka Ja ga Deru ka (Ch.33) *[/complete]*
Pochi-Gokko. (Ch.12)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari: Kirawareta Sainou wa Sekai Saikyou deshita (Ch.44-45)
Tensei shitara Ken deshita (Ch.50)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.75)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 327


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 1, 2021)

Blue Period. 048
Hirayasumi 009
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 239
Kings' Viking 091
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 030
Tomb Raider King 260


----------



## Stannis (Oct 1, 2021)

Chainsaw man 1-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2021)

*Today:*

My Love Tiger (Ch.221)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni...: Kigatsuitara S-kyuu Saikyou!? Yuusha Wazu no Daibouken (Ch.24)
Shiotaiou no Satou-san ga Ore ni dake Amai @comic (Ch.17)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.39-40)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.110)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete Itadakimasu (Ch.14)
Bousou Shojo (Ch.11-12)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.9-16)
Level 1 no Saikyou kenja (Ch.21)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Ch.239)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.18)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.66)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.36)
Shikkakumon no Saikyou Kenja: Sekai Saikyou no Kenja ga Sarani Tsuyokunaru Tame ni Tensei Shimashita (Ch.47)
Shiori Experience: Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Ojisan (Ch.54)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2021)

Ao no Hako 023
Boku no Hero Academia 328
Dandadan 026.5
Golden Kamui 292
Jujutsu Kaisen 161
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 037
Koukousei Kazoku 056
MASHLE 080
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 012
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 034
One Piece 1027
Ookiku Furikabutte 168
PPPPPP 003
Red Hood 013
Sakamoto Days 041
Witch Watch 032


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 4, 2021)

Dandadan 027
Orient 108-109
Tomb Raider King 261


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Bocchi Tenseiki (Ch.1-5)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.328)
Ichioku-nen Button o Renda Shita Ore wa, Kizuitara Saikyou ni Natteita (Ch.14)
Keiken-chi chochiku de nonbiri shoshin ryoko 1 ~ yusha to koibito ni tsuiho sa reta senshi no mujikaku zama (Ch.1-5)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.22)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri! ~Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi~ (Ch.24)
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai (Ch.49)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.24)
Saenai Ryman to Yankee Joshikousei (Ch.21)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri  (Ch.55)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.249)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.25)
Kekkon suru tte, Hontou desu ka (Ch.1-15)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.44)
Seisan-shoku wo Kiwame Sugitara Densetsu no Nuki ga Ore no Yome ni Narimashita (Ch.3-7)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.67)
W x Y (Ch.35)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 5, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 328


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 5, 2021)

A Couple of Cuckoos 081
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 324
Mr. Bride 006-009
Toukyou卍Revengers 225


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2021)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha no Slow Life (Ch.21)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.250)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Ch.91)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.24)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. (Ch.324)
Magicraft Meister (Ch.33)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.38)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.37)
Sex & Dungeon!!: Wagaya no Chika ni, H Kaisuu=Level no Dungeon ga Shutsugen shita!? (Ch.21)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari: Kirawareta Sainou wa Sekai Saikyou deshita (Ch.46-48)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 6, 2021)

Eden's Zero 162
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 092
Hajime no Ippo 1356
Kings' Viking 092
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 019
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 034
Tricks Dedicated to Witches 031
Trillion Game 018-019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2021)

*Today:*

Doll-Kara (Ch.33)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.21)
Kekkon suru tte, Hontou desu ka (Ch.16-28)
Otome no Teikoku  (Ch.239)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-san: Counter Stop Tenseisha ga Yadoya de Shinjin Ikusei wo Hajimeta you desu (Ch.19)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.68)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 7, 2021)

8Kaijuu 046
Ao Ashi 269
Grand Blue 072
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 011
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 240
Kuutei Dragons 064
Oshi no Ko 058
Otomege Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu 036
Tomb Raider King 262
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 144


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 8, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 185
Arslan Senki 099
UQ Holder! 188


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.42)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.16-17)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.240)
Kekkon suru tte, Hontou desu ka (Ch.29-40)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.36)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.32)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.83-99)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.76)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2021)

*Today:*

Hino-san no Baka (Ch.86)
Itsudemo Jitaku ni Kaereru Ore wa, Isekai de Gyoushounin wo Hajimemashita (Ch.16)
Kekkon suru tte, Hontou desu ka (Ch.41-52)
Kou-2 ni Time Leap Shita Ore ga, Touji Suki datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.44-45)
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.20)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.185)
Shingeki no Eroko-san: Hen na Oneesan wa Danshikousei to Nakayoku Naritai (Ch.30)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.121)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2021)

Onepunch-Man 150


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Asahina Wakaba to ?? na Kareshi (Ch.16-17)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.251)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.80)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.41)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.63)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.70)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.67)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.167)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.80)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.37)
The Girl Who Always Wears Gloves (Ch.1-10)
Tonari no Seki ni Natta Bishoujo ga Horesaseyou to Karakattekuru ga Itsunomanika Kaeriuchi ni Shiteita (Ch.5-9)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.74)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.252)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.151)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.36-37)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.53)
Kou-1 desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.44)
Maou to ore no hangyakuki (Ch.32)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.19)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.34)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 11, 2021)

Ao Ashi 270
A Couple of Cuckoos 082
Ao no Hako 024
Black Clover 308
Boku no Hero Academia 329
Chi no Wadachi 106-107
Daiya no A - Act II 264
Dandadan 028
Destroy All Humankind. They Can’t Be Regenerated. 034
Don't Blush, Sekime-san! 028
Dr. Stone 213
Enen no Shouboutai 285-286
Jagaaaaaan 144
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 038
Koukousei Kazoku 057
MASHLE 081
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 013
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 035
One Piece 1028
PPPPPP 004
Radiation House 071
Red Hood 014
Sakamoto Days 042
Witch Watch 033


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.253)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.81)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.40)
Hitomi-chan wa Hitomishiri (Ch.68)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.78-81)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.76)
Shi ni Modori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.42)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari: Kirawareta Sainou wa Sekai Saikyou deshita (Ch.49)
Tsugumomo (Ch.141-142)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 329


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 12, 2021)

Hajime no Ippo 1357
Hirayasumi 010
Inferior Magic Swordsman 046-049
King Golf 153
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 020
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 029
Toukyou卍Revengers 226
Tomb Raider King 263


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.16)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.81-82)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.49)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon Shita no de, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. (Ch.41-43)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.19)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.43-49)
Trap Heroine (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 13, 2021)

Choujin X 010
Eden's Zero 163
Hirayasumi 011
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 035
Ookiku Furikabutte 169
Radiation House 072
Shangri-La Frontier 059
Solo Leveling 169
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 145


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Black Gakkou ni Tsutometeshimatta Sensei (Ch.24)
Dosanko Gal wa Namara Menkoi (Ch.64)
Eden's Zero (Ch.162-163)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.46)
Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.10-11)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.82-83)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.26)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.52)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.76)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.73)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.35)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon shita node, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. @comic (Ch.44)
Maseki Gourmet: Mamono no Chikara wo Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.27)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.25)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.1-4)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.41)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.69)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 14, 2021)

8Kaijuu 047
Oshi no Ko 059


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka?  (Ch.18)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.18)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.198)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.47)
Kaguya-sama wo Kataritai (Ch.143)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.63)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.87-88)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru!  (Ch.100)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.5-10)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.59-60)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.46-49)
Solo Leveling (Ch.168-169)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Dai-2 no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Ch.28)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.77)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2021)

Dungeon Meshi 078
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 325


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Kaguya-sama wo Kataritai (Ch.144-145)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon Shita no de, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. (Ch.45)
Mazumeshi Elf to Yuubokugurashi (Ch.50)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.11-19)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.240)
Pochi Gokko (Ch.13)
S-Rank Boukensha de Aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Fathercon deshita (Ch.15)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.13-14)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.68)
Yuujin Character no Ore ga Motemakuru Wake Nai Darou? (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 16, 2021)

Radiation House 073
Tomb Raider King 264


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.329)
Majitora! (Ch.47)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.168)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattanda kedo Isekai ni Ijuusuru (Ch.41)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.330)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.158)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.84-85)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.11)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine-san (Ch.32)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.68)
Tonikaku Kawaii (Ch.159-160)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni Naru. (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2021)

Ao Ashi 271
Ao no Hako 025
Ballroom e Youkoso 062
Black Clover 309
Boku no Hero Academia 330
Daiya no A - Act II 265
Dandadan 029
Dr. Stone 214
Golden Kamui 293
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San 032
Jujutsu Kaisen 162
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 039
Koukousei Kazoku 058
MASHLE 082
Munou na Nana 066
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 014
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 036
Orient 110-111
PPPPPP 005
Red Hood 015
Sakamoto Days 043
Spy X Family 054
Witch Watch 034


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.86)
Isekai de Cheat Skill wo Te ni Shita Ore wa, Genjitsu Sekai wo mo Musou Suru: Level Up wa Jinsei wo Kaeta (Ch.12)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.27)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu: Gakkou no Mina to Isekai no Mujintou ni Teni shita kedo Ore dake Rakushou desu (Ch.10)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.23)
Kyojiri no Nirugame-chan to Usami-kun  (Ch.36)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi (Ch.35)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.26)
My Love Tiger (Ch.222-223)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2021)

Eden's Zero 164
Enen no Shouboutai 287
Hajime no Ippo 1358
Hirayasumi 012
Kakkou no Iinazuke 083
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 021
Shangri-La Frontier 060
Tesla Note 004
Toukyou卍Revengers 227


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 330


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2021)

*Today:*


Hino-san no Baka (Ch.87)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon Shita no de, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. (Ch.46)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.20)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.92)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.38)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.9)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.81-88)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.111)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 081
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 063
Choujin X 011
Dragon Ball Chou 077
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 093
Inferior Magic Swordsman 050
Kings' Viking 093
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 326
Solo Leveling170
Tomb Raider King 265
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 146


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Doukutsuou kara Hajimeru Rakuen Life: Bannou no Saikutsu Skill de Saikyou ni!? (Ch.1-13)
Eden's Zero (Ch.164)
Kaguya-sama wo Kataritai (Ch.146)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.87-88)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.77)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.64)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon shita node, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. @comic (Ch.47)
Maougun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.20)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.17)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.50)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako?Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.23-25)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.41-42)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.70)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2021)

Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 241
Oshi no Ko 060
Sentai Daishikkaku 026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2021)

*Today:*


Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.91-93)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Craft Master (Ch.18)
Jahy-sama wa Kujikenai! (Ch.65)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.241)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.54)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu.  (Ch.325-326)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.89)
Noumin Kanren no Skill Bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.23)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.41)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri  (Ch.56-57)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.78)
Yuusha Party kara Tsuihou sareta kedo, EX Skill "Kotei Damage" ni Muteki no Sonzai ni Natta (Ch.8-10)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 22, 2021)

The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 031
Tomb Raider King 266


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.30-31)
Magan to Dangan wo Tsukatte Isekai wo Buchinuku! (Ch.14)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon shita node, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. @comic (Ch.48)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.28)
Ossan Boukensha Kane no Zenkou (Ch.26)
Ryoukataomoi na Futago Shimai (Ch.30-31)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.38)
Shingeki no Eroko san (Ch.31)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.161)
Tsuihousha Shokudou e Youkoso!: Saikyou Party wo Tsuihou sareta Ryourinin wa, Boukensha Shokudou wo Hirakimasu! (Ch.17)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume: to, Pochi no Daibouken (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2021)

Daiya no A - Act II 266
Inferior Magic Swordsman 051


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi  (Ch.254)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.12)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.220-225)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.71)
Mimitani-san, the Tallest in the Class (Ch.1-6)
Noumin Kanren no Skill Bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.24)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2021)

Ao no Hako 026
Black Clover 310
Dr. Stone 215
Golden Kamui 294
Journey to the West 112.2
Jujutsu Kaisen 163
Koukousei Kazoku 059
MASHLE 083
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 015
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 037
One Piece 1029
PPPPPP 006
Red Hood 016
Sakamoto Days 044
Witch Watch 035


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2021)

*Today:*


A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.22)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo, Manamusume ga Dekita node Nonbiri Jinsei wo Ouka suru (Ch.29)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.255)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.87)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made  (Ch.13)
"Kouryakubon" wo Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai: "Meirei Sasero" to wa Iwasenai Oreryuu Maou Toubatsu Saizen Route (Ch.25)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.30)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi  (Ch.36)
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.21)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.20)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.20-23)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.169)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.29)
Seisan-shoku wo Kiwamesugitara Densetsu no Buki ga Ore no Yome ni Narimashita (Ch.8-9)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.58)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2021)

Dandadan 030
Enen no Shouboutai 288
Kakkou no Iinazuke 084
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 030
Tomb Raider King 267


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.81)
Hitomi-chan wa Hitomishiri (Ch.69)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.22)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.24-30)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.38)
Shi ni Modori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.43)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou (Ch.15)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2021)

Hajime no Ippo 1359
Hirayasumi 013
Jagaaaaaan 145
The Second Coming of Gluttony 080-081
Toukyou卍Revengers 228


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 27, 2021)

Eden's Zero 165
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 037
Shangri-La Frontier 062
Solo Leveling 171
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 147


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Buta Koushaku ni Tensei shita kara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.32)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.18)
Himekishi ga Classmate (Ch.42-43)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.83-84)
Maken no Daydreamer (Ch.46-47)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon shita node, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. @comic (Ch.49-50)
Mendokusagari Danshi ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.21)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.27)
Tou no Kanri wo Shitemiyou (Ch.43)
VR Eroge Yattetara Isekai ni Tensei shita node, Bishoujo Maou wo Dorei-ka suru: Cloth Out Saber (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2021)

8Kaijuu 048
Blue Lock 149
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 242
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 327-328


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2021)

*Today:*


Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.30)
Isekai NTR: Shinyuu no Onna wo Saikyou Skill de Otosu Houhou (Ch.10)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.54-57)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.78)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo  (Ch.74-75)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu~ (Ch.10)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.34)
Mendokusagari Danshi Koukousei ga Asa Okitara Onnanoko ni Natteita Hanashi (Ch.22) *[/Complete]*
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.29)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.26)
Reincarne (Ch.1-6)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no Anyaku Teii Arasoi  (Ch.18-19)
Solo Leveling (Ch.170-171)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 29, 2021)

Daiya no A - Act II 267
Enen no Shouboutai 289
Sentai Daishikkaku 027
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 063
Tomb Raider King 268


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.55)
Black Kanojo (Ch.12-15)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.22)
Komi-san wa, Comyushou desu. (Ch.327-328)
Majitora! (Ch.48)
Maou-sama ni Shoukan sareta kedo Kotoba ga Tsuujinai. (Ch.25)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon Shita no de, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita.  (Ch.51)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi (Ch.37)
Nega-kun to Posi-chan (Ch.41)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.89)
Trap Heroine (Ch.25)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.147)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.73-75)
Yondome wa Iya na Shizokusei Majutsushi (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 30, 2021)

Mr. Bride 010-013
Onepunch-Man 151
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 032


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Amakara Gishimai ni Hasamaretemasu (Ch.12)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.88)
Maougun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.20-21)
Okinawa de Suki ni Natta Ko ga Hougen Sugite Tsurasugiru (Ch.11)
Sakurai-san wa Kizuite Hoshii (Ch.20)
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Ch.13)
Shinjiteita Nakama-tachi ni Dungeon Okuchi de Korosarekaketa ga Gift "Mugen Gacha" de Level 9999 no Nakama-tachi wo Te ni Irete Moto Party Member to Sekai ni Fukushuu & "Zamaa!" Shimasu! (Ch.21)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.122-124)
W x Y (Ch.36)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.79)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu no Saishinbu o Mezasou (Ch.1-18)
Kekkon Surutte (Ch.55)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.48)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.22)
Souzai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.33-35)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.162)
Toorigakari ni one point advice shiteiku type no yankee (Ch.1-61)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2021)

Golden Kamui 295
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 040


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Asmodeus wa Akiramenai (Ch.49)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.331)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.35)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.14)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.50)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.226)
Maou to ore no hangyakuki (Ch.33)
Maseki Gourmet: Mamono no Chikara wo Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.28)
Oniichan wa Oshimai! (Ch.56-57)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.89)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.55)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 331


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Black Kanojo (Ch.16-20) *[/Complete]*
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.37)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.39)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.76)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.27)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.34)
Shinjiteita Nakama-tachi ni Dungeon Okuchi de Korosarekaketa ga Gift "Mugen Gacha" de Level 9999 no Nakama-tachi wo Te ni Irete Moto Party Member to Sekai ni Fukushuu & "Zamaa!" Shimasu! (Ch.22)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.112)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Eiyuuou, Bu wo Kiwameru Tame Tenseisu: Soshite, Sekai Saikyou no Minarai Kishi? (Ch.15)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.42)
Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san (Ch.93)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.329)
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai (Ch.50)
Sense (Ch.60-62)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.59)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.44)
Class Teni de Ore dake Haburareta node, Doukyuusei Harem Tsukuru Koto ni Shita (Ch.15)
Eden's Zero (Ch.166)
Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.12)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi  (Ch.25)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (Ch.75)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.28)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan  (Ch.42)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.170)
Pochi Gokko. (Ch.14)
Maou desu. Onna Yuusha no Hahaoya to Saikon shita node, Onna Yuusha ga Giri no Musume ni Narimashita. @comic (Ch.52-53) *[/Complete]*
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.71)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" wa Raku wo Shitai (Ch.14-15)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.36-37)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2021)

*Today:*

Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.25)
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest (Ch.94)
Iinazuke Kyoutei (Ch.53)
Isekai no Hime to no Koi Bakuchi ni, Jinrui no Sonbou ga Kakattemasu (Ch.1)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.199)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.89)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai  (Ch.90)
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai  (Ch.51)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.90)
Real mo Tama ni wa Uso wo Tsuku (Ch.92)
Solo Leveling (Ch.172)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.100)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.54)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.80)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 5, 2021)

Ao Ashi 272
Ao no Hako 027
Black Clover 311
Blue Lock 150
Boku no Hero Academia 331
Choujin X 012
Daiya no A - Act II 268
Dr. Stone 216
Eden's Zero 166
Enen no Shouboutai 290
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 094
Hajime no Ippo 1360
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 243
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 329
Koukousei Kazoku 060
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 022
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 038
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 016
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 038
One Piece 1030
Oshi no Ko 061
PPPPPP 007
Red Hood 017
Sakamoto Days 045
Sentai Daishikkaku 028
Show-ha Shou-ten! 002
Solo Leveling 172
Spy X Family 055
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 033
The Second Coming of Gluttony 082
Tomb Raider King 269-270
Toukyou卍Revengers 229
Witch Hat Atelier 048-051
Witch Watch 036
World Trigger 214-215


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2021)

*Today:*

2.5-jigen no Yuuwaku (Ch.49-52)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.43)
JK Haru wa Isekai de Shoufu ni Natta  (Ch.16)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.242-243)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.101)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.227)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.38)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru  (Ch.39)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.93)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.61)
Tsugumomo (Ch.143)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.55)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 6, 2021)

Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 041
Radiation House 074
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 052
The World of Otome Games Is Tough for Mobs 037


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 7, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 22-34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2021)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Lif (Ch.23)
Infection (Ch.111)
Kurogane no mahoutsukai (Ch.1-16)
Maou Gakuen no Hangyakusha (Ch.17)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.72)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.69-70)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.37)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga  (Ch.1-2)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru  (Ch.56)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 8, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 1-3
The Strongest Florist Chapters 35-38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.23)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.75-76)
Maou to ore no hangyakuki (Ch.34)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou  (Ch.91)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.94)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.52)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-sha, Saikyou paati ni shinu hodo kitae rarete Muteki ni naru (Ch.23-24)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga (Ch.3)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.32)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.148)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2021)

Ao no Hako 028
Ase to Sekken 082-085
Black Clover 312
Boku no Hero Academia 332
Dandadan 031
Dr. Stone 217
Grand Blue 073
Jujutsu Kaisen 164
Koukousei Kazoku 061
MASHLE 084
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 017
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 039
One Piece 1031
PPPPPP 008
Red Hood 018
Sakamoto Days 046
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 031
Tomb Raider King 271
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 148
Witch Watch 037


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 9, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 4-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2021)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.53)
Futago Complex (Ch.23)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.41)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.70)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.56)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.241)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.60)
Shindou Yuusha to Maid Oneesan (Ch.16)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.81)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 9, 2021)

Ao Ashi 273
D-Grayman 242
Hirayasumi 014
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 023
The Second Coming of Gluttony 083
Toukyou卍Revengers 230


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 8-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Dungeon-gurashi no Motoyuusha the Comic (Ch.30)
Gimai Seikatsu (Ch.1-3)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.89)
Kajiya de Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.11)
Kenja no Mago SS (Ch.1)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.92)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.95-96)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.62)
Shi ni Modori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.44)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.163)
Trap Heroine (Ch.26)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.57)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2021)

Blue Lock 151
Eden's Zero 167
Kuutei Dragons 065
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 039
Shangri-La Frontier 063
Solo Leveling 173
Uchuu Kyoudai 379
UQ Holder! 189


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 12-17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete Itadakimasu (Ch.15)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.65-66)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama (Ch.19)
Kanojo mo Kanojo  (Ch.79)
Kou-2 ni Time Leap Shita Ore ga, Touji Suki datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.46-49)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.28-29)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.23)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.242)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.97)
Solo Leveling (Ch.173)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.72)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.89-90)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.69)
Uchi no Hentai Maid ni Osowareteru (Ch.58)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 332


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2021)

8Kaijuu 049
Chi no Wadachi 108
Daiya no A - Act II 269
Hirayasumi 015
Jagaaaaaan 146
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 330
Oshi no Ko 062
Tomb Raider King 272


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 18-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo!: Kyoukai Kaikaku Gohan de Yuuyuu Sister-gurashi (Ch.19-20)
Eden's Zero (Ch.167)
Isekai no Hime to no Koi Bakuchi ni, Jinrui no Sonbou ga Kakattemasu  (Ch.2-3)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.77)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.54)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.91)
Mamahaha no Tsurego ga Motokano datta (Ch.17)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.98)
S-Rank Boukensha de Aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Fathercon deshita (Ch.16)
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Ch.14)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.113)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.81)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 12, 2021)

Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 244
Kings' Viking 094
Sentai Daishikkaku 029


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 13, 2021)

Dai Dark 024.5-025
Dungeon Meshi 079
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 077-078
Journey to the West 113
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 042
Onepunch-Man 152


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 27-36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.26)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.66)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.244)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.330)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.36)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.48)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.18)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 14, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 37-46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.152)
Jijou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.78)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.24)
Kou-2 ni Time Leap Shita Ore ga, Touji Suki datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.50)
Level 1 no Saikyou kenja (Ch.22)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.228)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.71)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.21)
Shinsetsu Ookami to Koushinryou: Ookami to Youhishi (Ch.1-2)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.164)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2021)

Ao Ashi 274
Ao no Hako 029
Ayashimon 001
Black Clover 313
Boku no Hero Academia 333
Dr. Stone 218
Golden Kamui 296
Jujutsu Kaisen 165
Koukousei Kazoku 062
MASHLE 085
Neru: Bugei Dougyou 018
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 040
PPPPPP 009
Sakamoto Days 047
Spy X Family 056
Witch Watch 038


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 47-50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.32-36)
Iinazuke Kyoutei (Ch.54-55) *[/Complete]*
Isekaigaeri no Yuusha ga Gendai Saikyou! (Ch.14-16)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.51)
Nidome no Jinsei wo Isekai de (Ch.49)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.171)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.165)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 15, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 333


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2021)

Dandadan 032
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 079
Ookiku Furikabutte 170-171
Tomb Raider King 273


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 16, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 51-56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Gimai Seikatsu (Ch.4)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.31-32)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.53)
Kou-2 ni Time Leap Shita Ore ga, Touji Suki datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.51)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi (Ch.38)
NEET Kunoichi to Naze ka Dousei Hajimemashita (Ch.1-25)
Saenai Riman to Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.22)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.61)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.25)
World's End Harem - Fantasia (Ch.1-10)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 16, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 086-088
Blue Lock 152
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 024
Sentai Daishikkaku 030
The Second Coming of Gluttony 084
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 036


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 17, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 57-63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.37)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.153)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.78)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.37)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.38)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.99)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii  (Ch.22)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.48)
Shinjiteita Nakama-tachi ni Dungeon Okuchi de Korosarekaketa ga Gift "Mugen Gacha" de Level 9999 no Nakama-tachi wo Te ni Irete Moto Party Member to Sekai ni Fukushuu & "Zamaa!" Shimasu (Ch.24)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.125-127)
World's End Harem - Fantasia (Ch.11-27)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 17, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 089-090
Build King 021-025
Choujin X 013
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San 033
Hajime no Ippo 1361
Hirayasumi 016
Solo Leveling 174
The Cuckoo's Fiancée 088
Toukyou卍Revengers 231
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2021)

*Today:*

Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.33)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.85-88)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.80)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.30)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.63-64)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.73)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.10)
Tonikaku Cawaii  (Ch.166-167)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.24)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.149)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2021)

Eden's Zero 168
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 095
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 331
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 040
Munou na Nana 067
Shangri-La Frontier 064
Tomb Raider King 274


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2021)

*Today:*

Eden's Zero (Ch.168)
Ichioku-nen Button wo Renda shita Ore wa, Kizuitara Saikyou ni Natteita: Rakudai Kenshi no Gakuin Musou (Ch.15)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.23)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.76)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.331)
Kono Sekai wa Tsuiteiru (Ch.11-13)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.92)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.36)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.68-74)
Solo Leveling (Ch.174)
Trap Heroine (Ch.27)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.82)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2021)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 064
Dragon Ball Chou 078
Oshi no Ko 063
Wind Breaker 001-020


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 19, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 64-67


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2021)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.24)
Boku No Kawaii Musume Wa Futago No Kenja (Ch.1-7)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu: Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero the Comic (Ch.31-32)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.64)
Itai Oneesan wa Suki desu ka? (Ch.48-71)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.90)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.58)
Magicraft Meister (Ch.35)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.229)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.43)
Surechigai wa Fuufu no Hajimari (Ch.1-20)
Souda, Baikoku shiyou: Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Ch.29)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.15)
World's End Harem - Fantasia (Ch.28)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 68-73


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.17)
Hazurewaku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin suru made (Ch.22)
Kekkon suru tte, Hontou desu ka (Ch.57)
Kou-2 ni Time Leap Shita Ore ga, Touji Suki datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.52)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.45)
Mannen D-Rank no Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi de Densetsu no Ken wo Hikkonuku (Ch.18)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.73)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto  (Ch.72)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.39)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 21, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 74-76


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Choppiri Toshiue demo Kanojo ni Shite Kuremasu ka? (Ch.19)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.31)
Pochi Gokko. (Ch.15)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 77-78


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.44)
Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu: Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero the Comic (Ch.33)
Hazurewaku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin suru made (Ch.23)
Hitomi-chan wa Hitomishiri (Ch.71)
NEET Kunoichi to Naze ka Dousei Hajimemashita (Ch.26)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.62)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 23, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 79-81


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.67)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.27-28)
Isekai NTR: Shinyuu no Onna wo Saikyou Skill de Otosu Houhou  (Ch.11)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.81)
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai (Ch.52)
NEET dakedo Hello Work ni Ittara Isekai ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.40)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.53)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.50)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.74)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Ch.23-30)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2021)

I’m Destined For Greatness! Chapters 82-83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Ishuzoku Kyoushoujo Sextet!  (Ch.1-2)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.38-39)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.24)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo  (Ch.79)
Kobayashi-san wa Jimi dakedo. (Ch.19) [/Complete]
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu  (Ch.332)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.172)
Shinjiteita Nakama-tachi ni Dungeon Okuchi de Korosarekaketa ga Gift "Mugen Gacha" de Level 9999 no Nakama-tachi wo Te ni Irete Moto Party Member to Sekai ni Fukushuu & "Zamaa!" Shimasu! (Ch.25)
Solo Leveling (Ch.175)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.91)
Yakumo-san wa Ezuke ga Shitai. (Ch.64)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 39-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.256-257)
Dekisokonai no Himegimi-tachi (Ch.38) [/Complete]
Goblin Slayer (Ch.65)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.90)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai  (Ch.93)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.38)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.230)
Next Life (Ch.12-34)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.31)
Sense (Ch.63)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.150)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.83)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 41-44


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 27, 2021)

8Kaijuu 050
Ao Ashi 275
Ao no Hako 030
Ayashimon 002
Black Clover 314
Blue Lock 153
Boku no Hero Academia 334
Chi no Wadachi 109
Choujin X 014
Daiya no A - Act II 270
Dandadan 033
Dr. Stone 219
Edens Zero 169
Enen no Shouboutai 292-293
Golden Kamui 297
Hajime no Ippo 1362
Inferior Magic Swordsman 053
Jagaaaaaan 147
Journey to the West 113.5
Jujutsu Kaisen 166
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 245
Kakkou no Iinazuke 085-089
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 043
Kings' Viking 095
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 332
Koukousei Kazoku 063
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 025
MASHLE 086
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 041
One Piece 1032
Ookiku Furikabutte 172
Orient 112-113
PPPPPP 010
Radiation House 075
Sakamoto Days 048
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 032
Sentai Daishikkaku 031
Shangri-La Frontier 066
Solo Leveling 175
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 064
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 034
The Second Coming of Gluttony 085
Tomb Raider King 275-276
Tomodachi Game 088
Toukyou卍Revengers 232
Trillion Game 020
Uchuu Kyoudai 380
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 150
Witch Watch 039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Hajimete no Gal (Ch.129-131)
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Ch.15)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.114)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 45-48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2021)

*Today:*


Hajimete no Gal (Ch.132)
Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.48-50)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.245)
Okinawa de Suki ni Natta Ko ga Hougen Sugite Tsurasugiru (Ch.12)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.68)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii  (Ch.23)
Seibetsu "Mona Lisa" no Kimi e. (Ch.23)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.63)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou (Ch.25)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.75)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.36-37)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 49-50


----------



## Yamato (Nov 29, 2021)

One Piece 1033


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Eroge no Taiyou (Ch.1-13)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.65)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.58)
Sekai wa Kyou mo Mawatteru (Ch.1-3)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.64)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.128)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.90)


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm reading Part 5 JoJo while I wait for it to be dubbed on Netflix.

To my surprise, Giorno is growing on me. I'd always thought his design looked absolutely ridiculous and didn't expect to like him much. But he's got the ruthlessness I enjoy in Jotaro and Joseph's wits.

Oh, I also took a moment to read some Goblin Slayer. I thought I would start reading from where the anime stopped but I couldn't find the chapter, so I just read a few random ones.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 186
Ao no Hako 031
Ayashimon 003
Black Clover 315
Boku no Hero Academia 335
Dandadan 034
Dorondororon 001
Dr. Stone 220
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 080-081
Golden Kamui 298
Journey to the West 114
Koukousei Kazoku 064
MASHLE 087
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 041
One Piece 1033
PPPPPP 011
Sakamoto Days 049
Tomb Raider King 277
Witch Watch 040


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 51-53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Bokutachi no Remake (Ch.31)
Dolkara (Ch.34-35)
Eiyuuou, Bu wo Kiwameru Tame Tenseisu: Soshite, Sekai Saikyou no Minarai Kishi (Ch.16)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.42)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.24)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.24)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.58)
Kono Sekai wa Tsuite iru (Ch.14)
Nekogurui Minako-san (Ch.86)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.173)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.30)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.186)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou (Ch.26)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.168)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2021)

Choujin X 015
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 333
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2021)

*Today:*

Gacha wo Mawashite Nakama wo Fuyasu: Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan wo Tsukuriagero the Comic (Ch.34)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.34-35)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.89)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.333)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.58)
Okusan (Ch.121)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo Naku Kanteishi (Kari) Rashii desu yo? (Ch.33)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.75)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.169-172)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 1, 2021)

Blue Lock 154
Daiya no A - Act II 271
Eden's Zero 170
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 096
Hajime no Ippo 1363
Kakkou no Iinazuke 090
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 042
Sentai Daishikkaku 032
Shangri-La Frontier 067
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 035-039
Toukyou卍Revengers 233


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 1, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 334


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 54-56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2021)

*Today:*

Amakara Gishimai ni Hasamaretemasu (Ch.13)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.82)
NEET Kunoichi to Naze ka Dousei Hajimemashita (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 2, 2021)

8Kaijuu 051
Chi no Wadachi 110
Hirayasumi 017
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 246
Show-ha Shou-ten! 003
The Second Coming of Gluttony 086
Tomb Raider King 278
World Trigger 216-217


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 57-60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2021)

*Today:*

Futago Complex (Ch.24)
Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai (Ch.1-10)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.67)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai  (Ch.94)
Kyojiri no Nirugame-chan to Usami-kun (Ch.37)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.21-22)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakatta n da ga - Sainou Zero no Nariagari (Ch.30-31)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.23)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.30)
Trap Heroine (Ch.28)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso!  (Ch.18)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.84)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2021)

Enen no Shouboutai 294
Onepunch-Man 154
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 040


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 61-64


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 4, 2021)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 044
Oshi no Ko 064
Otomege Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu 038


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.333-334)
Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.32)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.91)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.246)
Kakkou no Iinazuke  (Ch.90)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.231)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.243)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako?Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.26)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.49)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.75-76)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.101)
Tomodachi to Shite Daisuki (Ch.16)
World Trigger (Ch.215-217)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 65-67


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2021)

*Today:*

Jui-san no Oshigoto in Isekai (Ch.51)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.52)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.74)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.73)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.44)
Ojou-sama wa Love Come no Shujinkou ni Naritai! (Ch.20-30) *[/Complete]*
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.38)
Shoukan sareta Kenja wa Isekai wo Iku: Saikyou nano wa Fuyou Zaiko no Item deshita (Ch.26-27)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 5, 2021)

Ao no Hako 032
Ayashimon 004
Baby Steps 426
Boku no Hero Academia 336
Dorondororon 002
Dr. Stone 221
Jujutsu Kaisen 167
Koukousei Kazoku 065
MASHLE 088
Mr. Bride 014-017
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 042
One Piece 1034
PPPPPP 012
Sakamoto Days 050
Witch Watch 041


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 5, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 68-70


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 6, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 335


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2021)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.54-56)
Baby Steps (Ch.426)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.335)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.51)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.1-17)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.65-66)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Ken wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.18-19)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2021)

Ao Ashi 276-277
Dandadan 035
Ookiku Furikabutte 173
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 033
Tomb Raider King 279
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 151


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 71-74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2021)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.43)
Hazure Skill "Kage ga Usui" wo Motsu Guild Shokuin ga, Jitsu wa Densetsu no Ansatsusha (Ch.1-24)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.38)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.31-32)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.174)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.94-95)
Surechigai wa Fuufu no Hajimari (Ch.21)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.19)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.151)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2021)

Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 027
The Second Coming of Gluttony 087
Toukyou卍Revengers 234


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 75-77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Tsuihougo!: Kyoukai Kaikaku Gohan de Yuuyuu Sister-gurashi (Ch.21)
Hitomi-chan wa Hitomishiri (Ch.72)
Kamiyama-san no Kamibukuro no Nakaniha (Ch.1-4)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.59)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.80)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.1-17)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.48)
Sekai wa Kyou mo Mawatteru (Ch.4)
Shi ni Modori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.45)
Souda, Baikoku shiyou: Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 8, 2021)

Drifting Dragons 066
Edens Zero 171
Four Knights of the Apocalypse 043
Grand Blue 074
Hajime no Ippo 1364
Shangri-La Frontier 068
Solo Leveling 176
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 152


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 8, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 336


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 8, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 78-80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2021)

*Today:*

30-sai made Doutei de Itara Mahou Shoujo ni Narimashita (Ch.34-36)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.82)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.83)
Maseki Gurume (Ch.29)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.30-31)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.42-43)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.43)
Solo Leveling (Ch.176)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.76)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga (Ch.4)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.173)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.152)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2021)

8Kaijuu 052
Arslan Senki 101
Daiya no A - Act II 272
Sentai Daishikkaku 033
Tomb Raider King 280
UQ Holder! 190


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 9, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 81-83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2021)

*Today:*

Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.95)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.70)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.100)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.63)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.67)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS-Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei shita (Ch.21-22)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2021)

Kakkou no Iinazuke 091
Oshi no Ko 065


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 11, 2021)

Blue Lock 155
Inferior Magic Swordsman 054
Jagaaaaaan 148
Ron Kamonohashi: Deranged Detective 045


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2021)

*Today:*

Hino-san no Baka (Ch.91)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.77)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.68)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.91)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.40)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.26)
Re:Monster (Ch.73-75)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.64)
Seibetsu "Mona Lisa" no Kimi e (Ch.24-25)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.129)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga (Ch.5)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" Wa Raku o Shitai (Ch.16-17)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 11, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 84-85


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2021)

*Today:*

Izure Shinwa no Houkago Sensou (Ch.1-7)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.39)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.102)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.232)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.74)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.54)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.20)
Shingeki no Eroko san (Ch.32)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.130)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2021)

Ao no Hako 033
Ayashimon 005
Black Clover 316
Boku no Hero Academia 337
Dorondororon 003
Dr. Stone 222
Golden Kamui 299
Jujutsu Kaisen 168
Koukousei Kazoku 066
MASHLE 089
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 043
PPPPPP 013
Sakamoto Days 051
Spy X Family 057
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 041
Witch Watch 042


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2021)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.337)
Eroge no Taiyou (Ch.14-16)
Kyojiri no Nirugame-chan to Usami-kun (Ch.38)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.131-132)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.76)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 091
Chi no Wadachi 111
Tomodachi Game 089


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 13, 2021)

The Strongest Florist Chapters 86-87


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2021)

*Today:*

Magical Trans! (Ch.49)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu  (Ch.77)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.68)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.93-94)
Trap Heroine (Ch.29-30) [/Complete]
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.25)
Witch Craft Works (Ch.79-85)


----------



## charles101 (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm reading Berserk lately. I'm at 105


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 14, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 337


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 14, 2021)

Dandadan 036
Enen no Shouboutai 295
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 065
The Second Coming of Gluttony 088
Tomb Raider King 281


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2021)

*Today:*

Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan!: Chouka Hogo na Saikyou Dragon ni Sodaterareta Musuko, Hahaoya Douhan de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.21)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.81)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi  (Ch.39)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.36)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.33)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.33)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.77)
Tensei shitara Dragon no Tamago datta: Ibara no Dragon Road (Ch.22-23)
Tsugumomo (Ch.144)
Yatarato Sasshi no Ii Ore wa, Dokuzetsu Kuudere Bishoujo no Chiisana Dere mo Minogasazu ni Guigui Iku (Ch.1-3)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 15, 2021)

Dai Dark 026
Dungeon Meshi 080
Solo Leveling 177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shita Hazu ga Marie Antoinette deshita (Ch.1-5)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.26)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.92-93)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.26)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.37)
Ohayou toka Oyasumi toka (Ch.29-30) *[/Complete]*
Pochi Gokko (Ch.16)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.34-35)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.40)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2021)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 097
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 247
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 042
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 153


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2021)

*Today:*

Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.65)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.247)
Mutually Unrequited Twin Sisters (Ch.32-34)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.36-37)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.50)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.11)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" Wa Raku o Shitai  (Ch.18)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya  (Ch.153)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.115)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS-Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei shita (Ch.23)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 17, 2021)

Tomb Raider King 282


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 18, 2021)

Kono Oto Tomare! Chapters 100-103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2021)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.57-58)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.43)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama (Ch.20)
Ikusei Skill wa Mou Iranai to Yuusha Party wo Kaikosareta node, Taishoku Kingawari ni Moratta "Ryouchi" wo Tsuyoku shitemiru (Ch.1-17)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.72-74)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.59)
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Ch.15)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.69)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.133)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.92-93)
Yakumo-san wa Edzuke ga Shita (Ch.65)
Yuujin Character no Ore ga Motemakuru Wake Nai Darou? (Ch.9-10)
Yuru Fuwa Noka No Moji Bake Skill (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2021)

Fujiko's Bizarre Worldly Wisdom -Whitesnake's Miscalculation- 001
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 001
Journey to the West 115
Onepunch-Man 155


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2021)

Kono Oto Tomare! Chapters 104-108
Noragami Chapter 93
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 139-140


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2021)

*Today:*


Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete Itadakimasu (Ch.16)
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei shita kara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.33)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.159-163)
Gimai Seikatsu (Ch.5)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.60)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.75)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.38-39)
Sense (Ch.64-69)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 19, 2021)

Ao no Hako 034
Ayashimon 006
Black Clover 317
Boku no Hero Academia 338
Capeta 001-015
Dorondororon 004
Dr. Stone 223
Golden Kamui 300
Hirayasumi 018
Jujutsu Kaisen 169
Koukousei Kazoku 067
MASHLE 090
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 044
One Piece 1035
PPPPPP 014
Sakamoto Days 052
Witch Watch 043


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 20, 2021)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 141-144


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2021)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.56)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.338)
Kamisama Ni Kago 2 Nin Bun Moraimashita (Ch.10)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.82)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.55)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.175)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.70)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.26)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2021)

Ase to Sekken 092-096
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 065
Capeta 016-031
Dandadan 037
Dragon Ball Chou 079
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 034
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 066
Tomb Raider King 283


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2021)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 338


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2021)

*Today:*

Futoku no Guild (Ch.43)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai de Jiyuu Sugiru Jikyuu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.12)
Isekai de Cheat Skill wo Te ni Shita Ore wa, Genjitsu Sekai wo mo Musou Suru: Level Up wa Jinsei wo Kaeta (Ch.13)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.34)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.96)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.38)
Shi ni Modori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.46)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.134)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2021)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 145-147


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2021)

Capeta 032-039
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 334
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 028
Munou na Nana 068
The Second Coming of Gluttony 089
Toukyou卍Revengers 235
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 154


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2021)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.68)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.45)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.34)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.94)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.57-65)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.82)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.334)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.32)
Maou-sama ni Shoukan sareta kedo Kotoba ga Tsuujinai. (Ch.26-27)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.18)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou LifeEdit (Ch.27)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.174)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.154)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2021)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 148-151


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 22, 2021)

BLUE GIANT 055
Eden's Zero 172
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San 034
Hajime no Ippo 1365
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 248
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 044
Sentai Daishikkaku 034
Solo Leveling 178


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2021)

*Today:*

Dolkara (Ch.36)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.1-4)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.54)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.248)
Kajiya de Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.12)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.96)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.65)
Solo Leveling (Ch.177-178)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.82-112)
Tenshoku no Shinden wo Hirakimashita (Ch.16-17)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.94)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.44)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 23, 2021)

8Kaijuu 053
Ballroom e Youkoso 063
Capeta 040-097
Oshi no Ko 066
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 043


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 23, 2021)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 152-155


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2021)

*Today:*

Bocchi no Boku ni Kyousei Kanojo ga Yattekita (Ch.1-11)
Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.45)
Infection (Ch.112-113)
Makendzukai no Moto Shounenhei wa, Moto Tekikanbu no Onee-san to Issho ni Ikitai (Ch.7)
Keikenchi Chochiku de Nonbiri Shoushin Ryokou  (Ch.7)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.27)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.15)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.84)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou LifeEdit (Ch.28-29)
Watashi ga Koibito ni Nareru Wake Nai jan, Muri Muri! (?Muri ja Nakatta!?) (Ch.11-23)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.86)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.43)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS-Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei shita (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2021)

3-gatsu no Lion 187


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2021)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 046
Orient 114
Tomb Raider King 284
Tomodachi Game 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2021)

*Today:*

Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.33)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.46)
Killing Bites (Ch.91-93)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.233)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.32)
Osananajimi ga Hisabisa ni Saikai Shitara Otagai Kyonyuu ni Natteta (Ch.1-27)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.39)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.187)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.51)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.71)
Shingeki no Eroko san (Ch.33)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.28)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 25, 2021)

Noragami Chapters 94-97
Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 156-161


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 26, 2021)

Baby Steps 427
Blue Lock 156
Golden Kamui 301
Jagaaaaaan 149
Kakkou no Iinazuke 092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2021)

*Today:*

Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.92)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.103)
Kurogane no mahoutsukai (Ch.17-19)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.18-19)
Next Life (Ch.35-37)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.45)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.101)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.24)
Sense (Ch.70-71)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni... (Ch.25)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.75-79)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 26, 2021)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 162-164


----------



## Jugo13 (Dec 27, 2021)

The God of High School (ch. 169)
Solo Leveling (ch. 40)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2021)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.427)
Keikenchi Chochiku de Nonbiri Shoushin Ryokou (Ch.8)
Kou-2 ni Time Leap Shita Ore ga, Touji Suki datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.53)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.49-50)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.39)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.72)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.135)
Souda, Baikoku shiyou: Tensai Ouji no Akaji Kokka Saisei Jutsu (Ch.31)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2021)

Dandadan 038
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 082
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 067
Spy X Family 058


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 28, 2021)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 165-167
The Beginning After the End Chapters 93-95


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2021)

*Today:*

Goblin Slayer (Ch.66)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.92)
Itsudemo Jitaku ni Kaereru Ore wa, Isekai de Gyoushounin wo Hajimemashita (Ch.17-20)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.25)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.35)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.69)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.78-79)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 28, 2021)

Ao Ashi 278
Daiya no A - Act II 273
Tomb Raider King 285


----------



## Jugo13 (Dec 29, 2021)

Solo Leveling (ch. 178)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 29, 2021)

The Beginning After the End Chapters 96-97


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2021)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou, Shomin ni Ochiru (Ch.1-4)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.164)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama (Ch.21)
Isekai NTR (Ch.12)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.23)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.23)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.39)
Tearmoon Teikoku Monogatari: Dantoudai kara Hajimaru, Hime no Tensei Gyakuten Story (Ch.15-17)
Umarekawatta "Kensei" Wa Raku o Shitai (Ch.19)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 29, 2021)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 098
Kings' Viking 096
Solo Leveling 179
The Second Coming of Gluttony 090
Tomodachi Game 091


----------



## Jugo13 (Dec 30, 2021)

Omniscient Reader's Viewpoint (ch.12)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 30, 2021)

The Beginning After the End Chapters 98-101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2021)

*Today:*

Himekishi ga Classmate! (Ch.44)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.28)
Solo Leveling (Ch.179)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 30, 2021)

Ookiku Furikabutte 174
Tomb Raider King 286
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 155


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2021)

World Trigger Chapters 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2021)

*Today:*

Chitose-kun wa Ramune Bin no Naka (Ch.6)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.19)
Isekai o Denma dake de Ikinuku (Ch.2-7)
KissxSis (Ch.150-151)
Kou-2 ni Time Leap Shita Ore ga, Touji Suki datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.54)
NEET Kunoichi to Naze ka Dousei Hajimemashita (Ch.28)
Noumin Kanren no Skill Bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.25)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no Anyaku Teii Arasoi (Ch.20)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Ken wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.20)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.95)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.77)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.155)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 1, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 5-6


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 1, 2022)

Trillion Game 021-022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku ga Boku de Aru Tame ni (Ch.1-10)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.20)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.133-134)
Infection (Ch.114)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.69)
Kitanai kimi ga ichiban kawaii (Ch.1-25)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.75)
Osananajimi ga Hisabisa ni Saikai Shitara Otagai Kyonyuu ni Natteta (Ch.28-29)
Saenai Riman to Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.23-24)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru  (Ch.21)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.73)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.56)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.113)
Toshishita no Senpai (Ch.1-20)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.46-48)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2022)

*Today:*


Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.28)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.39)
Seibetsu "Mona Lisa" no Kimi e (Ch.26)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.22-23)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2022)

Journey to the West 115
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 047


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou, Shomin ni Ochiru (Ch.5)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.31)
Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.17)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.78)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.29-30)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.36)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.25)
Kamisama Ni Kago 2 Nin Bun Moraimashita (Ch.11)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.36)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.65)
S-Rank Boukensha de Aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Fathercon deshita (Ch.17)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.74)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Hino-san no Baka (Ch.93)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.5)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.83)
Kyojiri no Nirugame-chan to Usami-kun (Ch.39)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.1-5)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.97)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.24)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Ch.62-68)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.35)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.114)
Toorigakari ni One Point Advice shiteiku Type no Yankee (Ch.61-63)


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 4, 2022)

Slam Dunk ch 9


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 4, 2022)

Ao no Hako 035
Ayashimon 007
Black Clover 318
Boku no Hero Academia 339
Dandadan 039
Destroy All Humankind. They Can't Be Regenerated 035
Dorondororon 005
Dr. Stone 224
Enen no Shouboutai 296
Hajime no Ippo 1366
Jujutsu Kaisen 170
Kakkou no Iinazuke 093
Koukousei Kazoku 068
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 029
MASHLE 091
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 045
One Piece 1036
PPPPPP 015
Sakamoto Days 053
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 035
Sentai Daishikkaku 035
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 068
The Second Coming of Gluttony 091
Tomb Raider King 287
Toukyou卍Revengers 236
Witch Hat Atelier 052-053
Witch Watch 044


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Burakku Gakkou ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.25)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.259-260)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.6)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.154)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.93)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.6-16)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.29)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.175)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.49-50)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 339


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2022)

Blue Lock 157
Blue Period. 049
Eden's Zero 173
Kajiki no Ryourinin 001
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 335
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 045
Shangri-La Frontier 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.83)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.335)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.40-41)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.85)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.97)
Seisan-shoku wo Kiwamesugitara Densetsu no Buki ga Ore no Yome ni Narimashita (Ch.10)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.25)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.77-78)
Surechigai wa Fuufu no Hajimari (Ch.22)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.116)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 6, 2022)

8Kaijuu 054
Aragane no Ko 001-018
Show-ha Shou-ten! 004
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 069
Wind Breaker 021


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Amakara Gishimai ni Hasamaretemasu (Ch.14)
Kurogane no mahoutsukai (Ch.20-23) *[/Complete]*
Maou to ore no hangyakuki (Ch.35)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.30)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.19)
Osananajimi ga Hisabisa ni Saikai Shitara Otagai Kyonyuu ni Natteta (Ch.30)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.26)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.91)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.96)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou. (Ch.16)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 7, 2022)

Golden Kamui 302
Hirayasumi 019
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 249
Oshi no Ko 067


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 8, 2022)

Arslan Senki 102
Destroy All Humankind. They Can't Be Regenerated 036
Daiya no A - Act II 274
Grand Blue 074.5
Inferior Magic Swordsman 055
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 048
Ookiku Furikabutte 175-176
Trillion Game 023
UQ Holder! 191


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.36)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.260-265)
Dolkara (Ch.37)
Horimiya (Ch.123-124)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.249)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.61)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.75-76)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.18)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy  (Ch.20-24)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.27-28)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.102)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.19)
Yatarato Sasshi no Ii Ore wa, Dokuzetsu Kuudere Bishoujo no Chiisana Dere mo Minogasazu ni Guigui Iku (Ch.4)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Infection (Ch.115)
Next Life (Ch.38-39)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.55)
Re:Monster (Ch.76)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.29)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.36)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.82-83)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.38)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 9, 2022)

Ao Ashi 279
Enen no Shouboutai 297
Spy X Family 058.2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.339)
Hitomi-chan wa Hitomishiri (Ch.73)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.87-96)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.25)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.234)
Maou-sama to Kekkon shitai (Ch.1-7)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.30)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.136)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.52)
Tsugumomo (Ch.145)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 10, 2022)

Dandadan 040
Tomb Raider King 289


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 11, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 019
Jagaaaaaan 150
Kakkou no Iinazuke 094
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 030
Sentai Daishikkaku 036
The Second Coming of Gluttony 092
Toukyou卍Revengers 237
The World of Otome Games Is Tough for Mobs 039
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 156


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 11, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 7-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.33)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.46)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.44)
Keikenchi Chochiku de Nonbiri Shoushin Ryokou (Ch.9)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.84)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.37)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.39)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.44)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.31)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.115)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 12, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 112
Eden's Zero 174
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 336
Kuutei Dragons 067
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 046
Shangri-La Frontier 070
Uchuu Kyoudai 381


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 12, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 11-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku No Kawaii Musume Wa Futago No Kenja (Ch.8-10)
Horimiya (Ch.125-127) *[/Complete]*
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.77)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.86)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.95)
Mazumeshi Elf to Yuubokugurashi (Ch.51)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.19)
Saotome Shimai wa Manga no Tame nara!? (Ch.65)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.156)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.38)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.21-22)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 13, 2022)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 099
Ookiku Furikabutte 177
Tomb Raider King 290


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Infection (Ch.116)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.336)
Osananajimi ga Hisabisa ni Saikai Shitara Otagai Kyonyuu ni Natteta (Ch.31)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.31)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.79)
Soubi Seisaku-kei Cheat de Isekai wo Jiyuu ni Ikiteikimasu (Ch.15-16)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 13, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 13-16


----------



## Jugo13 (Jan 14, 2022)

Beginning after the End (ch.40)
The God of High School (ch.179)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.53-54)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.44)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.32)
Ore no Tomodachi ga Kawaisugite Komaru! (Ch.15-16)
Realist Maou ni Yoru Seiikinaki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.27)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.66)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.88)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 14, 2022)

Onepunch-Man 156


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 14, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 17-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.59-70)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.29)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.165)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru (Ch.39-41)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.20-21)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.235) 
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.76)
My Love Tiger (Ch.224)
Onecha (Ch.1-5)
Onegai, Nugashite (Ch.1-8)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.75)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.52)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.116)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga (Ch.6)
Tensei Kenja wa Musume to Kurasu (Ch.5-6)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 15, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 19-20


----------



## Jugo13 (Jan 16, 2022)

One Punch Man, ch. 153
The Beginning after the End, ch. 46
The God of High School, ch. 192


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2022)

*Today:*


Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.18)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.17)
Maou-sama to Kekkon shitai (Ch.8-17)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.32)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.35)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.32)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.117)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 16, 2022)

Ao no Hako 036
Ayashimon 008
Black Clover 319
Boku no Hero Academia 340
Daiya no A - Act II 275
Dorondororon 006
Dr. Stone 225
Enen no Shouboutai 298
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 083-084
Jujutsu Kaisen 171
Koukousei Kazoku 069
MASHLE 092
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 046
One Piece 1037
PPPPPP 016
Sakamoto Days 054
Witch Watch 045


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 17, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 21-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2022)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.25)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.340)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.97)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.62)
Marry Me! (Ch.23-38)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.33)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.34)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 17, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 340


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 17, 2022)

Ao Ashi 280
Blue Lock 158
Daiya no A - Act II 276
Dandadan 041
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 036


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 18, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 23-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.28)
Marry Me! (Ch.39-99)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Episode 35)
Strawberry Fields wo Mou Ichido (Ch.16-22) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 18, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 020
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 031
Sentai Daishikkaku 037
Toukyou卍Revengers 238
Witch Hat Atelier 054


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 19, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 25-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Maou Gakuen no Hangyakusha (Ch.18)
My Love Tiger (Ch.225)
Sekai Saikou no Ansatsusha, Isekai Kizoku ni Tensei suru (Ch.16)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.41)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.30-31)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.97)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.146) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 19, 2022)

Eden's Zero 175
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 085
Hajime no Ippo 1367
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 002
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 250
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 047
Shangri-La Frontier 071
The Second Coming of Gluttony 093
Tomb Raider King 291


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 20, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 27-28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2022)

*Today:*


Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.69)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.200)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.25)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.250)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.87)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.31)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.34)
Next Life (Ch.40)
Shi ni Modori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.47)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.176)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 20, 2022)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 066
Dragon Ball Chou 080
Enen no Shouboutai 299
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 086
Hirayasumi 020
Kakkou no Iinazuke 095
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 337
Munou na Nana 069
Oshi no Ko 068
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 044
Uchuu Kyoudai 382


----------



## Jugo13 (Jan 21, 2022)

The God of High School ch. 291


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 21, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 29-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Hajimete no Gal (Ch.135)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.38)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.98)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.80)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 21, 2022)

Ookiku Furikabutte 178
Tomb Raider King 292


----------



## Lettuce Eater (Jan 21, 2022)

Mashle chapter 47-49


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 22, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 31-32


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 22, 2022)

Baby Steps 428
Blue Lock 159


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.38-39)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.167-171)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.155)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.94-95)
Kamisama Ni Kago 2 Nin Bun Moraimashita (Ch.12)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.236)
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.22)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.337)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.56)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.40)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.44)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.80-81)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.137)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 23, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.428)
Magical Girl Kakeru (Ch.16-18)
Midashitai Giya-san to Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.10-12)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.46)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.36-38)
Shiritsu Hakanai Gakuen (Ch.1-5)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.89)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2022)

Ao no Hako 037
Ayashimon 009
Black Clover 320
Boku no Hero Academia 341
Daiya no A - Act II 276
Dorondororon 007
Dr. Stone 226
Golden Kamui 303
Jujutsu Kaisen 172
Koukousei Kazoku 070
MASHLE 093
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 047
PPPPPP 017
Sakamoto Days 055
Witch Watch 046


----------



## Jugo13 (Jan 24, 2022)

The God of High School ch. 350


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 24, 2022)

Haite Kudasai, Takamine San 035
Kajiki no Ryourinin 001-002
Tomb Raider King 293


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 24, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.341)
Kou-2 ni Time Leap Shita Ore ga, Touji Suki datta Sensei ni Kokutta Kekka (Ch.55) [/Complete]
Homeless Tensei: Isekai de Jiyuu Sugiru Jikyuu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.13)
Maou-sama to Kekkon shitai (Ch.18) [/Complete]
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai (Ch.53)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu!(Ch.30)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.176)
Seisan-shoku wo Kiwamesugitara Densetsu no Buki ga Ore no Yome ni Narimashita (Ch.11)
Senpai ga Boku wo Torinikiteru (Ch.39-40)
Shinja Zero no Megami-sama to Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.15-18)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.50-55)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.26)


----------



## Lettuce Eater (Jan 24, 2022)

Jigokuraku 25-28
Dr.stone 225,226


----------



## Commander Shunsui (Jan 24, 2022)

Juujika no rokunin all of it...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.35)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.70)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.33)
Marry Me! (Ch.100)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.10-13)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.33)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.60)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.33)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 25, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 35-36


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 25, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 021
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 032
Orient 115
Sentai Daishikkaku 038
Toukyou卍Revengers 239


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.55)
Hitomi-chan wa Hitomishiri (Ch.74)
Isekai Shoukan wa Nidome Desu (Ch.27)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.66)
Kyojiri no Nirugame-chan to Usami-kun (Ch.40)
Midashitai Giya-san to Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.13)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.94-95)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.98)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.102-103)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.76)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.12)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.117)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 26, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 37


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 26, 2022)

Blue Lock 160
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 100
Hajime no Ippo 1368
Tomodachi Game 092
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 157


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 27, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 188
D-Grayman 243
Daiya no A - Act II 277
Eden's Zero 176
Enen no Shouboutai 300
Jagaaaaaan 151
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 251
Kakkou no Iinazuke 096
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 048
Onepunch-Man 157
Shangri-La Frontier 072
The Second Coming of Gluttony 094
Tomb Raider King 294


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2022)

*Today:*


Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.29-30)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.156)
Jaku-Chara Tomozaki-kun Comic (Ch.20)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.96)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.96-97)
Maou-sama ni Shoukan sareta kedo Kotoba ga Tsuujinai (Ch.28)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.23-28)
Shimazaki Nana@Oshigoto Boshuuchuu (Ch.9-10)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.56)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.138)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.81)
Toshishita no Senpai (Ch.21-22)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.157)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 27, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 38


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 28, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 341


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 28, 2022)

Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 087
Oshi no Ko 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.7)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.79)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.251)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.237)
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.23)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.188)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.25)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.62)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.90)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 28, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 39


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 29, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 113
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 049
Ookiku Furikabutte 179
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 070-077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2022)

*Today:*


Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete Itadakimasu (Ch.17)
Attouteki Gacha Un De Isekai O Nariagaru! (Ch.1-18)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo, Manamusume ga Dekita node Nonbiri Jinsei wo Ouka suru (Ch.30)
Ikemen Joshi to Josou Danshi (Ch.31-52)
Ikusei Skill wa Mou Iranai to Yuusha Party wo Kaikosareta node, Taishoku Kingawari ni Moratta "Ryouchi" wo Tsuyoku shitemiru (Ch.18)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.77)
Mazumeshi Elf to Yuubokugurashi (Ch.52-53)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.14)
Noumin Kanren no Skill Bakka Agetetara Naze ka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.26)
Shingeki no Eroko san (Ch.34)
Shuumatsu no Harem: Fantasia (Ch.29-30)
Taberu dake de Level Up!: Damegami to Issho ni Isekai Musou (Ch.25)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.92)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 29, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Attouteki Gacha Un De Isekai O Nariagaru! (Ch.19)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.47)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.67)
Ie ga Moete Jinsei Doudemo Yoku Natta kara Nokotta Nakenashi no Kane de Dark Elf no Dorei wo Katta (Ch.9-11)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.55)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.37)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.18)
Ore ga Watashi ni Naru made (Ch.46-51)
Tensei Kizoku, Kantei Skill de Nariagaru: Jakushou Ryouchi wo Uketsuida node, Yuushuu na Jinzai wo Fuyashiteitara, Saikyou Ryouchi ni Natteta (Ch.49-58)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.29)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 31, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Midashitai Giya-san to Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.14)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.98)
Isekai Majutsu-shi wa Mahou wo Tonaenai (Ch.1-14)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister: Eiyuu Party no Moto Zatsuyougakari ga, Jitsu wa Sentou Igai ga SSS Rank Datta to Iu Yoku Aru Hanashi (Ch.14-19)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.104)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.77)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 31, 2022)

Ao Ashi 281-282
Ao no Hako 038
Ayashimon 010
Black Clover 321
Dandadan 042
Don't Blush, Sekime-san! 037
Dorondororon 008
Dr. Stone 227
Golden Kamui 304
Journey to the West 116
Jujutsu Kaisen 173
Koukousei Kazoku 071
MASHLE 094
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 048
One Piece 1038
PPPPPP 018
Sakamoto Days 056
Witch Watch 047


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 1, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2022)

*Today:*


Futoku no Guild (Ch.45)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.34)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.98)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.22)
Marry Me! (Ch.101)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.38)
Osananajimi ga Hisabisa ni Saikai Shitara Otagai Kyonyuu ni Natteta (Ch.32-33)
Party kara Tsuihou sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu wa Saikyou ni Tsuki (Ch.18-20)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.105)
Shi ni Modori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comi (Ch.48)
Tensei Kizoku, Kantei Skill de Nariagaru: Jakushou Ryouchi wo Uketsuida node, Yuushuu na Jinzai wo Fuyashiteitara, Saikyou Ryouchi ni Natteta (Ch.59)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.76-78)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 1, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 022
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 338-339
My Charms Are Wasted on Kuroiwa Medaka 033
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 070
Toukyou卍Revengers 240
Tomb Raider King 295


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 2, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.70)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.94)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.17-22)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.57-59)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.57-58)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.118)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.42)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.118)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 2, 2022)

Hajime no Ippo 1369
Radiation House 076
Sentai Daishikkaku 039
Witch Hat Atelier 055


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 3, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai: Over Limit Skill Holder (Ch.11)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.34)
Kabushikigaisha Magi-Lumière (Ch.1-2)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.97)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka (Ch.63)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.23-33)
Seisan-shoku wo Kiwamesugitara Densetsu no Buki ga Ore no Yome ni Narimashita (Ch.12-13)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.57)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.139)
Tensei Kizoku, Kantei Skill de Nariagaru: Jakushou Ryouchi wo Uketsuida node, Yuushuu na Jinzai wo Fuyashiteitara, Saikyou Ryouchi ni Natteta (Ch.60-61)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 3, 2022)

8Kaijuu 055
Blue Lock 161
Eden's Zero 177
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 252
Kakkou no Iinazuke 097
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 049
Shangri-La Frontier 073
Show-ha Shou-ten! 005
The Second Coming of Gluttony 095
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 158
World Trigger 218-219


----------



## Jinnobi (Feb 3, 2022)

Well I just started Berserk, which is... very different than Naruto. But it's pretty good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.40)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.252)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.18)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.66-67)
Shinja Zero no Megami-sama to Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.19)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.103)
S-Rank Boukensha de Aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Fathercon deshita (Ch.18)
Tensei shitara Dainana Ouji Datta node, Kimama ni Majutsu wo Kiwamemasu (Ch.60-64)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.177)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.158)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.91)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.1-9)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 4, 2022)

Baby Steps 429
Hirayasumi 021
Hitman 090
Oshi no Ko 070
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 071
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 045
Tomb Raider King 296
Wind Breaker 022


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 4, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2022)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.26)
Baby Steps (Ch.429)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.238)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.40)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.70)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.68)
Seibetsu "Mona Lisa" no Kimi e (Ch.27)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.34-35)
Shinjiteita Nakama-tachi ni Dungeon Okuchi de Korosarekaketa ga Gift "Mugen Gacha" de Level 9999 no Nakama-tachi wo Te ni Irete Moto Party Member to Sekai ni Fukushuu & "Zamaa!" Shimasu! (Ch.32)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.82)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Ch.69-71)
Tensei Kizoku, Kantei Skill de Nariagaru: Jakushou Ryouchi wo Uketsuida node, Yuushuu na Jinzai wo Fuyashiteitara, Saikyou Ryouchi ni Natteta (Ch.62)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.178)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.79)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 5, 2022)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 050


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 5, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 46

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Gimai Seikatsu (Ch.6)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.6)
Level 1 no Saikyou kenja (Ch.23)
Meikyuu Metro - Mezametara Saikyoushoku Datta node Shima Risu o Tsurete Shinsekai o Aruku (Ch.1-4)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.51-54)
Shoukan sareta Kenja wa Isekai wo Iku: Saikyou nano wa Fuyou Zaiko no Item deshita (Ch.28)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.63)
World Trigger (Ch.218-219)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 6, 2022)

Ao no Hako 039
Ayashimon 011
Black Clover 322
Boku no Hero Academia 342
Daiya no A - Act II 278
Dorondororon 009
Dr. Stone 228
Jujutsu Kaisen 174
Koukousei Kazoku 072
MASHLE 095
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 049
One Piece 1039
PPPPPP 019
Sakamoto Days 057
Spy X Family 059
Witch Watch 048


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 7, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Asumi-chan wa Lesbian Fuuzoku ni Kyoumi ga Arimasu! (Ch.1-10)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.342) 
Buta Koushaku ni Tensei shita kara, Kondo wa Kimi ni Suki to Iitai (Ch.34)
Cinderella wa Sagasanai (Ch.1-17)
Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai: Over Limit Skill Holder (Ch.12)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.79-80)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.26)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.41)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.40)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.78)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.55-56)
Tensei shichatta yo (Ch.36-37)
Tensei shitara Dainana Ouji Datta node, Kimama ni Majutsu wo Kiwamemasu (Ch.65)


----------



## Lettuce Eater (Feb 7, 2022)

Orange chapter 1,2
Mashlele chapter 90,91,92


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 7, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 342


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 7, 2022)

Dandadan 043
Enen no Shouboutai 301
Grand Blue 075
Jagaaaaaan 152
Kuutei Dragons 068


----------



## Djomla (Feb 7, 2022)

Reading Satoru Goji right now


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 8, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2022)

*Today:*

A-Rank Party wo Ridatsu shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego-tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu. (Ch.1-10)
Gokufuri Kyohi shite Tesaguri Start!: Tokka shinai Healer, Nakama to Wakarete Tabi ni Deru (Ch.22-27)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.75)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.31-35)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.88)
Keikenchi Chochiku de Nonbiri Shoushin Ryokou (Ch.10)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.86)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.99)
Marry Me! (Ch.102)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.30-34)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.33)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.60)
Reincarne (Ch.7-8)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.32)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.57-59)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Chou Koukou-kyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.14-18)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 8, 2022)

Ao Ashi 283
Aragane no Ko 023
Baby Steps 430
Hajime no Ippo 1370
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 034
Sentai Daishikkaku 040
Tomb Raider King 297
Toukyou卍Revengers 241


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2022)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.44-45)
A-Rank Party wo Ridatsu shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego-tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.11-22)
Baby Steps (Ch.430)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.172)
Infection (Ch.117)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.80)
Isekai demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun  (Ch.24-26)
Koitsura no Shoutai ga Onna dato Ore dake ga Shitteiru (Ch.4)
Meikyuu Metro - Mezametara Saikyoushoku Datta node Shima Risu o Tsurete Shinsekai o Aruku (Ch.5)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.15)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.35)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.34)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.99)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.84)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.179)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.27)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei shiteita you desu (Ch.20-22)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS-Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei shita (Ch.25-30)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 9, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 49


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 9, 2022)

Arslan Senki 103
Blue Lock 162
Choujin X 016
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 340
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 046
UQ Holder! 192
Wind Breaker 023


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 10, 2022)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 101
Hitman 091
Kakkou no Iinazuke 098
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 253
The Second Coming of Gluttony 096
Tomb Raider King 298
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 159


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Cinderella wa Sagasanai. (Ch.18-40)
Imouto ga Bunretsu shita. (Ch.42)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.21)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.39)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.81)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.42)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.89)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.64)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.66)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.338-340)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.100)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.42)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.58)
Sono Monban, Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.8-10)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.82)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.118-119)
Tenseishichatta yo (Ch.38-41)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.80)
Yoku Wakaranai keredo Isekai ni Tensei shiteita you desu (Ch.23-26)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS-Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei shita (Ch.31-32)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 10, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.24)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.253)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.98)
Kenja ga Nakama ni Natta! (Ch.22-37)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu~ (Ch.11)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.40)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.36)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakatta n da ga - Sainou Zero no Nariagari (Ch.32)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.78)
NEET dakedo Hello Work ni Ittara Isekai ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.41)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.19)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.38-39)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.140)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~  (Ch.29)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.64)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.159)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.92)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 11, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 114
Kajiki no Ryourinin 003-004
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 047


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 11, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 51


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 12, 2022)

Baby Steps 431
Dai Dark 027
Enen no Shouboutai 302
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 051
The World of Otome Games Is Tough for Mobs 040


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.32-34)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.30-31)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu (Ch.11)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.99)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.82)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.78)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.28)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.40)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-sha, Saikyou paati ni shinu hodo kitae rarete Muteki ni naru (Ch.25-27)
Tensei Kizoku, Kantei Skill de Nariagaru: Jakushou Ryouchi wo Uketsuida node, Yuushuu na Jinzai wo Fuyashiteitara, Saikyou Ryouchi ni Natteta (Ch.63)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Suki na Ki ga Suru (Ch.4-10)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 12, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 52-53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.431)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.48)
Inaka no Home Center Otoko no Jiyuu na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.15-18)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.31-35)
Killing Bites (Ch.94-95)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.104)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.239)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.19)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.60)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.96)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.40-44)
Seirei Gensouki (Ch.37-38)
Shiritsu Hakanai Gakuen (Ch.6)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.30-33)
Tensei shitara Dainana Ouji Datta node, Kimama ni Majutsu wo Kiwamemasu (Ch.66-70)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii. (Ch.10)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 14, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.343)
Hyouken no Majutsushi ga Sekai wo Suberu (Ch.37-40)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.99)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.87)
Kyojiri no Nirugame-chan to Usami-kun (Ch.41)
Moshi, Koi ga Mieta Nara (Ch.9-15)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.39)
Okusan (Ch.122-123)
Sense (Ch.72)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.79)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.83)
Tearmoon Empire Story (Ch.18)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.27)
Yakumo-san wa Edzuke ga Shitai. (Ch.67-78) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 343


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 14, 2022)

Ao no Hako 040
Ayashimon 012
Black Clover 323
Boku no Hero Academia 343
Daiya no A - Act II 279
Dandadan 044
Dorondororon 010
Dr. Stone 229
Dungeon Meshi 081
Golden Kamui 305
Journey to the West 117
Koukousei Kazoku 073
MASHLE 096
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 050
One Piece 1040
PPPPPP 020
Sakamoto Days 058
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 038
Tomb Raider King 299
Witch Watch 049


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 15, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Bocchi no Boku ni Kyousei Kanojo ga Yattekita  (Ch.12-13)
Eiyuu-ou, bu o Kiwameru tame tensei su - Soshite, Sekai Saikyou no Minarai Kishi (Ch.17)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.15)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.17-40)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.100)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.20)
Marry Me! (Ch.103)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.29)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.50)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.141)
Toshishita no Senpai (Ch.23)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 15, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 024
Hajime no Ippo 1371
Jagaaaaaan 153
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 035
Toukyou卍Revengers 242


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 16, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 56


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Btooom! (Ch.105-106)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.71)
Imouto ga Bunretsu shita. (Ch.43)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.34-35)
Meikyuu Metro - Mezametara Saikyoushoku Datta node Shima Risu o Tsurete Shinsekai o Aruku (Ch.6-7)
Okinawa de Suki ni Natta Ko ga Hougen Sugite Tsurasugiru  (Ch.13)
Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki Desu ka? (Ch.60)
Ore ga Watashi ni Naru made (Ch.52)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.106)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.119-120)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.180)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.71)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Chou Koukou-kyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka wo Sukuu you desu. (Ch.19)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.44)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 16, 2022)

Eden's Zero 179
Sentai Daishikkaku 041
Shangri-La Frontier 075


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 17, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2022)

*Today:*


Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.13)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.90)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.65)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.59)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.83)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.31)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.32)
Yatarato Sasshi no Ii Ore wa, Dokuzetsu Kuudere Bishoujo no Chiisana Dere mo Minogasazu ni Guigui Iku (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 17, 2022)

8Kaijuu 056
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 341-342
The Second Coming of Gluttony 097
Tomb Raider King 300
Uchuu Kyoudai 383
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 160


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou ni Tensei shita Hazu ga Marie Antoinette deshita (Ch.6-7)
Akuyaku Reijou, Shomin ni Ochiru (Ch.6)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.40-41)
Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.18)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.83)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.341-342)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.160)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.93)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 18, 2022)

Baby Steps 432
Enen no Shouboutai 303
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 012
Hitman 092
Kajiki no Ryourinin 005-006
Kakkou no Iinazuke 099
Ookiku Furikabutte 180
Oshi no Ko 071
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 072


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 18, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Attouteki Gacha Un De Isekai O Nariagaru! (Ch.20-22)
A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.23)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.157-158)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.78-82)
Level 1 dakedo Unique Skill de Saikyou desu (Ch.31)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.99)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha  (Ch.35)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no Anyaku Teii Arasoi (Ch.21)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.41)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.45-52)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.84)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.72)
Tatoeba Ore ga, Champion kara Oujo no Himo ni Job Change shita toshite. (Ch.1-5)
Tenseishichatta yo (Ch.42-45)
Tensei shitara Dainana Ouji Datta node, Kimama ni Majutsu wo Kiwamemasu (Ch.71)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.21)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.39-42)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.20-21)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.11)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 19, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.432)
Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni natte shimatta Ken: Houkago no Isekai Bouken-bu (Ch.1-12) *[/Complete]*
Burakku Gakkou ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.26)
Cinderella wa Sagasanai (Ch.41) *[/Complete]*
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.240)
Osananajimi ga Hisabisa ni Saikai Shitara Otagai Kyonyuu ni Natteta (Ch.34-35)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.67)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 20, 2022)

Ao Ashi 284
Ao no Hako 041
Black Clover 324
BLUE GIANT 056-064
Boku no Hero Academia 344
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 067
CITY 168-186
Destroy All Humankind. They Can't Be Regenerated 037
Dorondororon 011
Dr. Stone 230
Dragon Ball Chou 081
Earthchild 001
Golden Kamui 306
Jujutsu Kaisen 175
Koukousei Kazoku 074
MASHLE 097
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 051
PPPPPP 021
Sakamoto Days 059
Spy X Family 060
Witch Watch 050


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 21, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.344)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.32)
Dolkara (Ch.38)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.100)
Isekai Seikatsu no Susume (Ch.1-6) *[/complete]*
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.43)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.34)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.47)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.80)
Zettai ni Damage wo Ukenai Skill wo Moratta node, Boukensha toshite Musou shitemiru (Ch.1-2)


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 21, 2022)

Dandadan 045
Jagaaaaaan 154
Kings' Viking 097
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 036
Toukyou卍Revengers 243
Tomb Raider King 301


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 22, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 61

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 22, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 025
Blue Lock 163
Blue Period. 050
Enen no Shouboutai 304
Hajime no Ippo 1372
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 343
Sentai Daishikkaku 042


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.56)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.46)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.36)
Magical Trans! (Ch.50)
Marry Me! (Ch.104)
Party kara Tsuihou sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu wa Saikyou ni Tsuki (Ch.21)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.20-22)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.53)
Tonikaku Cawaii  (Ch.181)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Class Teni de Ore dake Haburareta node, Doukyuusei Harem Tsukuru Koto ni Shita (Ch.16)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.27)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.83)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.59-60)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.343)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.34)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.42)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.61)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.100)
Shindou Yuusha to Maid Onee-san (Ch.18)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.121)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.22)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.28)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 23, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 62


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 23, 2022)

Eden's Zero 180
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 003
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 050
Shangri-La Frontier 076
The Second Coming of Gluttony 098


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 24, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 189
Choujin X 017
Daiya no A - Act II 280
Hirayasumi 022
Tomb Raider King 302


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha (Ch.37)
Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai: Over Limit Skill Holder (Ch.13)
Isekai Majutsu-shi wa Mahou wo Tonaenai (Ch.15)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.36)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.201)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.61)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.47-48)
Koujo Denka no Kateikyoushi (Ch.14)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.101-102)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.60)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.13)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.80-85)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 24, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.24)
Himekishi ga Classmate! (Ch.45)    
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.24)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.189)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.53)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.51)
Tenseishichatta yo (Ch.46-51)
Tomodachi no Imouto ga Ore ni Dake Uzai (Ch.18-19)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.94)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii. (Ch.12)


----------



## Terror of death (Feb 25, 2022)

Sangatsu no Lion ch 189
One Piece ch 1041


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 25, 2022)

If you guys had like a top 5 manga of all time list, what would it be? I'm looking for some recommendations to read in 2022.


----------



## Magon (Feb 25, 2022)

Jaaaagan


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 25, 2022)

Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 254
Kajiki no Ryourinin 007-008
Oshi no Ko 072


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 25, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.25)
Bocchi no Boku ni Kyousei Kanojo ga Yattekita (Ch.14)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.95)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.254)
Kitanai kimi ga ichiban kawaii (Ch.26) *[/Complete]*
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.23)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.79)
Otonari no Tenshi-sama ni Itsunomanika Dame Ningen ni Sareteita Ken (Ch.1-3)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.34)
Seibetsu "Mona Lisa" no Kimi e (Ch.28)
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Ch.16)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.119)


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 26, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 65


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Class Saiyasune de Urareta Ore wa, Jitsu wa Saikyou Parameter (Ch.1-9)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.49)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.32)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.241)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.20)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.69)
Saji-chan no Yami Nikki (Ch.1-5)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.54-62)
Shingeki no Eroko san (Ch.35)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.81)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.142)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.78)


----------



## Terror of death (Feb 27, 2022)

Fate/Grand Order Epic of Remnant - Ashu Tokuiten II - Denshou Chitei Sekai Agartha - Agartha no Onna ch 11 - 17
Yotsubato! ch 106
Kaguya-sama wo Kataritai ch 161


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 27, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 003
Ao no Hako 042
Ayashimon 013
Boku no Hero Academia 345
Chikyuu no Ko 002
Dorondororon 012
Dr. Stone 231
Golden Kamui 307
Jujutsu Kaisen 176
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 052
Koukousei Kazoku 075
MASHLE 098
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 052
One Piece 1041
PPPPPP 022
Sakamoto Days 060
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 161
Witch Watch 051


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 28, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.345)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.101)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.8)
Imouto ga Bunretsu shita. (Ch.44)
Imouto no Tomodachi ga Nani Kangaeteru no ka Wakaranai (Ch.1-18)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.88)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi (Ch.40)
Meikyuu Metro - Mezametara Saikyoushoku Datta node Shima Risu o Tsurete Shinsekai o Aruku (Ch.7-8)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.16)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.28)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.26) *[/Complete]*
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.39-40)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.143)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.39)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.161)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 345


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 28, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 115
Dandadan 046
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 039
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 048


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.20)
Inaka no Home Center Otoko no Jiyuu na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.19-25)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.31-32)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.66)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.24)
Marry Me! (Ch.105)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.61-65)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.97)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.107)
World Teacher - Isekaishiki Kyouiku Agent (Ch.43-48)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.35)
Saenai Riman to Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.25-26)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.41)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita (Ch.34-35)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.61)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 1, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 026
Natsuko no Sake 001-010
Toukyou卍Revengers 244


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 2, 2022)

Blue Lock 164
Eden's Zero 181
Jagaaaaaan 155
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 052
Shangri-La Frontier 077
The Second Coming of Gluttony 099
Tomb Raider King 303
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.84)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.72)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.37)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.84)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.71)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.49)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.66)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.25)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Suki na Ki ga Suru (Ch.11)
Toshishita no Senpai (Ch.24)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2022)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.46)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.68)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.66)
Isekaigaeri no Yuusha ga Gendai Saikyou! (Ch.17)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.38-40)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.38)
Kono Sekai wa Tsuite iru (Ch.15)
NEET Kunoichi to Naze ka Dousei Hajimemashita (Ch.30-31)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 3, 2022)

8Kaijuu 057
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 255
Show-ha Shou-ten! 006
World Trigger 220


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.26)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman.(Ch.45)
Hazure Skill "Kage ga Usui" wo Motsu Guild Shokuin ga, Jitsu wa Densetsu no Ansatsusha (Ch.25)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.81)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Motoyuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.28-31)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.255)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.100)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.91-92)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.344)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.36)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.45)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Ken wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.21)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch1.04)
World's End Harem - Fantasia (Ch.31)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.95)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.30)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.23-24)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 4, 2022)

Kajiki no Ryourinin 009-010
Kakkou no Iinazuke 100
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 344
Natsuko no Sake 011-021
Tomb Raider King 304


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Attouteki Gacha Un De Isekai O Nariagaru! (Ch.23-24)
Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.46)
Imouto ga Bunretsu shita. (Ch.45)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.67)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.41)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.66-67)
Shin no Jitsuryoku wa Girigiri made Kakushiteiyou to Omou (Ch.11-15)
Tonari no Seki ni Natta Bishoujo ga Horesaseyou to Karakattekuru ga Itsunomanika Kaeriuchi ni Shiteita (Ch.10)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.45)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.31)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.47-50)
Attouteki Gacha Un De Isekai O Nariagaru! (Ch.25)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.33-35)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.24)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.242)
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.25)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.36-40)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.65)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii. (Ch.13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.51-52)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.346)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.57)
Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.14)
Hazure Akamadoushi wa Kenja Time ni Musou suru (Ch.2-15)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.56)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.43)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.70)
Kyojiri no Nirugame-chan to Usami-kun (Ch.42)
Maseki Gourmet: Mamono no Chikara wo Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.30)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.40)
Osananajimi ga Hisabisa ni Saikai Shitara Otagai Kyonyuu ni Natteta (Ch.36)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.30-36)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 7, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 004
Ao no Hako 043
Ayashimon 014
Black Clover 325
Boku no Hero Academia 346
Chi no Wadachi 116
Chikyuu no Ko 003
Dandadan 047
Dorondororon 013
Dr. Stone 232
Jujutsu Kaisen 177
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 053
Koukousei Kazoku 076
Kuutei Dragons 069
MASHLE 099
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 053
One Piece 1042
PPPPPP 023
Please Put These On, Takamine-san 036
Sakamoto Days 061
Spy X Family 061
Tomb Raider King 305
Wind Breaker 024
Witch Watch 052


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 346


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.53)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.33)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.36)
Inaka no Home Center Otoko no Jiyuu na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.26-29)
Itsudemo Jitaku ni Kaereru Ore wa, Isekai de Gyoushounin wo Hajimemashita (Ch.22)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.42)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.27)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.67)
Marry Me! (Ch.106)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.37)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.41)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.40)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.68-75)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.33)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.144)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.20)
Toaru Tenin to Kyaku no Hanashi (Ch.25-27)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.1-3)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 8, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 027
Hajime no Ippo 1373
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 037
Oshi no Ko 073
Sentai Daishikkaku 043
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 056
Toukyou卍Revengers 245
Wind Breaker 025


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.54)
Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan!: Chouka Hogo na Saikyou Dragon ni Sodaterareta Musuko, Hahaoya Douhan de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.22)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.173-175)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.76)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.89)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.101)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.53)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.59-60)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.85)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.93)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.4-7)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 9, 2022)

Arslan Senki 104
Daiya no A - Act II 281-282
Eden's Zero 182
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 103
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 053
Onepunch-Man 160
Shangri-La Frontier 078
The Second Coming of Gluttony 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.57)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.103-104)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.56)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.36)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.16)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.43)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.54)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.61-62)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.85)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.122)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.120)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita node, Kokuhaku shitemita. (Ch.1-9)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 10, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 190
Blue Lock 165
Gokushufudou: The Way of the House Husband 088-089
Jagaaaaaan 156
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 345
Natsuko no Sake 022-032
Tomb Raider King 306
Wind Breaker 026


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Hino-san no Baka (Ch.96)
Hyoujou ga Issai Wakaranai Shirogane-san (Ch.1-7)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.93)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.345)
Koukando ga Mieru You ni Natta n daga, Heroine ga Count Stop shiteiru Ken (Ch.5)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.41)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.37)
Keikenchi Chochiku de Nonbiri Shoushin Ryokou (Ch.11)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.190)
Tensei shitara Dainana Ouji Datta node, Kimama ni Majutsu wo Kiwamemasu (Ch.72)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.96)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.29)


----------



## Terror of death (Mar 11, 2022)

Sangatsu no Lion ch 190
One Piece ch 1043
The Ravages of Time ch 565
Komi san was Komyushou desu ch 345


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 11, 2022)

Kajiki no Ryourinin 011-012
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 163
Wind Breaker 027


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.55)
Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.19)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.85)
Killing Bites (Ch.96)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.25)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.42)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.79)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.85-86)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 12, 2022)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 054
Wind Breaker 028


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.47)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.19)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu (Ch.12)
Kajiya de Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.13)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.101)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.80)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.62)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.98-102)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.86)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.123)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.40)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.79)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.8-29)
Youko-san, Sugariyoru.(Ch.29)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.31-34)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 13, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 005
Ao no Hako 044
Ayashimon 015
Black Clover 326
Boku no Hero Academia 347
Chikyuu no Ko 004
Dorondororon 014
Golden Kamui 308
Kakkou no Iinazuke 101
Koukousei Kazoku 077
MASHLE 100
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 054
One Piece 1043
Oshi no Ko 074
PPPPPP 024
Sakamoto Days 062
Wind Breaker 029
Witch Watch 053


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete Itadakimasu (Ch.18)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.347)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.1-15)
Himekishi wa Barbaroi no Yome (Ch.4-8)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.77)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.61-62)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.21)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.23)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.40-44)
Shiritsu Hakanai Gakuen (Ch.7)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.30)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.30)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Dorei Shounin shika Sentakushi ga Nai desu yo?: Harem? Nani Sore Oishii no? (Ch.25-31)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.47)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.63)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.101-102)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.21-22)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.90)
Level 1 no Saikyou kenja (Ch.24)
Marry Me! (Ch.107)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.76-83)
Re:Monster (Ch.77-78)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.36)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.145)
Surechigai wa Fuufu no Hajimari (Ch.23)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Daini no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni narimashita (Ch.41-42)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 15, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 347


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.176)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.73)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.27)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.44)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.94)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.26)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.346)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.105)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.37-38)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.243)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.146)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.124)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 16, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 028
Dai Dark 028
Dandadan 048
Dungeon Meshi 082
Eden's Zero 183
Hajime no Ippo 1374
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 346
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 038
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 054
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 040
Sentai Daishikkaku 044
Shangri-La Frontier 079
Tomb Raider King 307
Toukyou卍Revengers 246
Wind Breaker 030
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 049-050


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.86)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.105)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.38)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.49-51)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.63)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.86)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.72)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi  (Ch.32)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 17, 2022)

Blue Lock 166
The Second Coming of Gluttony 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Hai Gamer na Imouto to Hajimeru VRMMO Seikatsu (Ch.1-6)
Himekishi ga Classmate! (Ch.46)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.24)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.42)
Sekai de Tada Hitori no Mamonotsukai: Tenshoku shitara Maou ni Machigawaremashita (Ch.29-32)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.97)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS-Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei shita (Ch.33-40)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 18, 2022)

8Kaijuu 058
Daiya no A - Act II 283
Hirayasumi 023
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 256
Kakkou no Iinazuke 102
Munou na Nana 070-071
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2022)

*Today:*

A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.27-29)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo, Manamusume ga Dekita node Nonbiri Jinsei wo Ouka suru (Ch.31)
Class Teni de Ore dake Haburareta node, Doukyuusei Harem Tsukuru Koto ni Shita (Ch.17)
Douyara Watashi no Karada wa Kanzen Muteki no you desu ne (Ch.42)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.26)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.256)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.102)
Kami Skill (Kokyuu) suru dake de Level Up Suru Boku wa, Kamigami no Dungeon e Idomu (Ch.1-2)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.56)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.244)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no Anyaku Teii Arasoi (Ch.22)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.73)
Yakutatazu Skill ni Jinsei wo Tsugikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan (Ch.22-24)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 19, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 006
Ao no Hako 045
Ayashimon 016
Black Clover 327
Boku no Hero Academia 348
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 068
Chikyuu no Ko 005
Dorondororon 015
Dragon Ball Chou 082
Golden Kamui 309
Jujutsu Kaisen 178
Kajiki no Ryourinin 013-014
Koukousei Kazoku 078
MASHLE 101
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 055
PPPPPP 025
Sakamoto Days 063
Tomb Raider King 308
Wind Breaker 031
Witch Watch 054


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.34)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.58)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.32)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.136)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.102)
Kami Skill (Kokyuu) suru dake de Level Up Suru Boku wa, Kamigami no Dungeon e Idomu (Ch.3-8)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.24)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.48)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.29)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.103-112)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.41)
Seiken ga Ningen ni Tensei shitemitara, Yuusha ni Henai sarete Komatteimasu (Ch.1-2)
Sense (Ch.73)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.20)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Suki na Ki ga Suru (Ch.12)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.15)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.37)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 20, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 117
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 004
Otomege Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu 041


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.348)
Dolkara (Ch.39)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.16)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.25)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.103)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.67)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.22)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.35)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan daga (Ch.34)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.113-115)
Pochi Gokko. (Ch.17-18)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.29-30)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi - Shiitagerareta Saikyou no Minashigo ga Isekai de Musou Suru (Ch.24)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.26)
Shitennou Saijaku Datta Ore. Tensei shita node Heion na Seikatsu wo Nozomu (Ch.10-11)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.87)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou. (Ch.19)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Choukoukoukyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.20)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.31-32)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.33)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita no de, Kokuhaku Shite Mita (Ch.10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 21, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 348


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 21, 2022)

Dandadan 049
Kings' Viking 098
Ookiku Furikabutte 181
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 051
Uchuu Kyoudai 384


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.33)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.35)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.41-43)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.68)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.49)
Marry Me! (Ch.108)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.25)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.102)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.67-69)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi - Shiitagerareta Saikyou no Minashigo ga Isekai de Musou Suru (Ch.25)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.46)
Zettai ni Damage wo Ukenai Skill wo Moratta node, Boukensha toshite Musou shitemiru (Ch.3)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 22, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 029
Blue Lock 167
Hajime no Ippo 1375
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 013
Journey to the West 117-118
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 347
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 039
Sentai Daishikkaku 045
Toukyou卍Revengers 247
Tomb Raider King 309


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Class Saiyasune de Urareta Ore wa, Jitsu wa Saikyou Parameter (Ch.10)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.91)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.347)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.39)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.23)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.38-39)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.26-33)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.70-71)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi - Shiitagerareta Saikyou no Minashigo ga Isekai de Musou Suru (Ch.26)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.147)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 23, 2022)

Eden's Zero 184
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 104
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 257
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 055
Onepunch-Man 161
Shangri-La Frontier 080


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.48)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular!(Ch.202)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.257)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.95)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.39)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.35)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.116-117)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi - Shiitagerareta Saikyou no Minashigo ga Isekai de Musou Suru (Ch.27-31)
Saenai Riman to Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.27-28)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.64)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni. (Ch.26)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.184)
Toshishita no Senpai (Ch.25-26)
Yakedo Shoujo (Ch.19-23) *[/Complete]*
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.125)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 24, 2022)

Golden Kamui 310
Kakkou no Iinazuke 103
Natsuko no Sake 033-043
The Second Coming of Gluttony 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.44-45)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.45)
Josou o Yamerarenaku Naru Otokonoko no Hanashi (Ch.22-24)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.103)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.28)
Koko wa Ore ni Makasete Saki ni Ike to Itte kara 10 Nen ga Tattara Densetsu ni Natteita (Ch.1-7)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.27-29)
Onakura no Yuurei-san (Ch.1-7)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.118)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.125)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.162-164)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.98)
Zettai ni Damage wo Ukenai Skill wo Moratta node, Boukensha toshite Musou shitemiru (Ch.4-5)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 25, 2022)

Choujin X 018
Destroy All Humankind. They Can't Be Regenerated 038
Kajiki no Ryourinin 015-016
Natsuko no Sake 044-065
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 052
Tomb Raider King 310
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 164


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.56)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.69)
Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.15)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.87)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.29)
Koko wa Ore ni Makasete Saki ni Ike to Itte kara 10 Nen ga Tattara Densetsu ni Natteita (Ch.8-12)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.24)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.81)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.17)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.119-120)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.17)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga (Ch.7)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.80)
Yome no Manimani (Ch.13-14)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii. (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 26, 2022)

BLUE GIANT 065-080
Daiya no A - Act II 284
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 055
Natsuko no Sake 066-071


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Amakara Gishimai ni Hasamaretemasu (Ch.15)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.42)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.50)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.72)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.26-30)
Koko wa Ore ni Makasete Saki ni Ike to Itte kara 10 Nen ga Tattara Densetsu ni Natteita (Ch.13-15)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.245)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.22)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.44)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.52)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.71)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.82)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.38)
Watashi no Tame ni Nuginasai! (Ch.11)
Yoko-san, Sugari Yoru (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 27, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 007
Ao no Hako 046
Ayashimon 017
Boku no Hero Academia 349
Chikyuu no Ko 006
Dorondororon 016
Jujutsu Kaisen 179
Koukousei Kazoku 079
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 056
One Piece 1044
PPPPPP 026
Sakamoto Days 064
Witch Watch 055


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.349)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.17)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.104)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.137)
Hazure Hantei kara Hajimatta Cheat Majutsushi Seikatsu (Ch.1-5)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.39)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.92)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.41)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.121-122)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.88)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.28)
World's End Harem - Fantasia (Ch.32)
Zettai ni Damage wo Ukenai Skill wo Moratta node, Boukensha toshite Musou shitemiru (Ch.6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 28, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 349


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 28, 2022)

Dandadan 050
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 014
Jagaaaaaan 157
Natsuko no Sake 072-073
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 041
Witch Hat Atelier 056


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.49)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.82)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.40)
It's Not Meguro-san's First Time (Ch.54)
Isekai o Denma dake de Ikinuku (Ch.8)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.31-34)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.23)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.103)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.25)
Marry Me! (Ch.109)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.37)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.50-53)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.62)
Tadokoro-san (Ch.126)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattanda kedo Isekai ni Ijuusuru (Ch.43-49)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.164)
Zettai ni Damage wo Ukenai Skill wo Moratta node, Boukensha toshite Musou shitemiru (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 29, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 030-031
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 015
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 040
Sentai Daishikkaku 046
Tomb Raider King 311
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 165


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Class Saiyasune de Urareta Ore wa, Jitsu wa Saikyou Parameter (Ch.11)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.52)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.46)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru (Ch.42)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.57)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.40)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.123-124)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.88)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 30, 2022)

Blue Lock 168
Eden's Zero 185
Hajime no Ippo 1376
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 056
Shangri-La Frontier 081


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.348)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.106)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.65)
Tonari no Seki ni Natta Bishoujo ga Horesaseyou to Karakattekuru ga Itsunomanika Kaeriuchi ni Shiteita (Ch.11)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.185-186)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou. (Ch.20)


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 31, 2022)

8Kaijuu 059
Ao Ashi 285
Hirayasumi 024
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 348
Oshi no Ko 075
The Second Coming of Gluttony 103
Tomb Raider King 312


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Mar 31, 2022)

Fist of the North Star chapter 19-25

Mashle chapter 101

Eden: it's an endless world chapter 1


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2022)

Binge reading one punch man


Platinum sperm


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo chikatta shironeko wa ryuuou no hiza no jou de damin wo musaboru (Ch.19-20)
Gun-Ota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem wo Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.48-50)
Inaka no Home Center Otoko no Jiyuu na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.30-36)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.96)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.40)
Ore no Ie ga Maryoku Spot Datta Ken: Sundeiru dake de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.125)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.84-85)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.63-66)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.148)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattanda kedo Isekai ni Ijuusuru (Ch.50)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.94)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.17)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 1, 2022)

Choujin X 019
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 258
Kajiki no Ryourinin 017-018
Kakkou no Iinazuke 104
Oshi no Ko 076
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 074
Uchuu Kyoudai 385


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.34)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.258)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.104)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.69)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.246)
Okinawa de Suki ni Natta Ko ga Hougen Sugite Tsurasugiru (Ch.14)
Ryoukataomoi na Futago Shimai (Ch.35)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako?Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.27)
Shin no Jitsuryoku wa Girigiri made Kakushiteiyou to Omou (Ch.16)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.74)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.54)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 2, 2022)

Golden Kamui 311
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 056


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Apr 2, 2022)

Fist of the north star chapter 25-30

Battle Angel Alita chapter 22,23

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 2, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> Fist of the north star chapter 25-30


How do you feel about FOTNS so far?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.20)
Gunota ga Mahou Sekai ni Tensei Shitara, Gendai Heiki de Guntai Harem o Tsukucchaimashita!? (Ch.51-57)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.78)
Isekai Saikyou no Daimaou, Tenseishi Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.10-12)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.30)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.106)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.108)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.42-48)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.55)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Ch.31)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 3, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 008
Ao no Hako 047
Ayashimon 018
Black Clover 328
Chikyuu no Ko 007
Daiya no A - Act II 285
Dorondororon 017
Jujutsu Kaisen 180
Koukousei Kazoku 080
MASHLE 102
Natsuko no Sake 074
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 057
One Piece 1045
PPPPPP 027
Sakamoto Days 065
Show-ha Shou-ten! 007
Spy X Family 062
Witch Watch 056
World Trigger 221-222


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 4, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 118
Dandadan 051
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 016
Natsuko no Sake 075
Tomb Raider King 313


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.18)
Eris no Seihai (Ch.1-6)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.105)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.27)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.51)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.244)
Rental Kanojo Tsukita-san (Ch.12-15)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.70)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.52)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri  (Ch.83)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.105)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.14)
World Trigger (Ch.221-222)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Imouto no Tomodachi ga Nani Kangaeteru no ka Wakaranai (Ch.19)
Inaka no Home Center Otoko no Jiyuu na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.37-41)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.104)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.68)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru (Ch.43)
Marry Me! (Ch.110)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.25)
Party kara Tsuihou sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu wa Saikyou ni Tsuki (Ch.22)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako?Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.28-29)
Sense (Ch.74-76)
Tenseishichatta yo (Ch.52-57)
Yuru Fuwa Noka No Moji Bake Skill (Ch.8-9)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Ch.32)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.35)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii. (Ch.19)
Zettai ni Damage wo Ukenai Skill wo Moratta node, Boukensha toshite Musou shitemiru (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 5, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 032-033
Hajime no Ippo 1377
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 349
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 041
Toukyou卍Revengers 248
Wind Breaker 032


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 6, 2022)

Ao Ashi 286
Blue Lock 169
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 105
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San 037
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 017
Hirayasumi 025
Kakkou no Iinazuke 105
King Golf 154
Natsuko no Sake 076
Onepunch-Man 162
The Second Coming of Gluttony 104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.27-28)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.38)
Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.35)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai de Jiyuu Sugiru Jikyuu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.14)
Isekai Meikyuu no Saishinbu o Mezasou (Ch.19-20)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.105)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.93)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.349)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.41)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.26)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.26)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-san (Ch.45-47)
S Rank Boukensha de aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Father Con deshita (Ch.19)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.149)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.89)
Toshishita no Senpai (Ch.27) *[/Complete]*
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.23)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.20)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.37)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.107)
Level 1 Dakedo Unique Skill de Saikyou Desu (Ch.33)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.41)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.66)
The Holy Grail of Eris (Ch.7)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 7, 2022)

Tomb Raider King 314


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 8, 2022)

Arslan Senki 105
Eden's Zero 186
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 259
Kajiki no Ryourinin 019
Kuutei Dragons 070
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 057
Natsuko no Sake 077
Oshi no Ko 077
Shangri-La Frontier 082


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.36)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.41)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.86-87)
Otonari no Tenshi-sama ni Itsunomanika Dame Ningen ni Sareteita Ken (Ch.4)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.99-100)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.22)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.43)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.86)
Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.37)
Inaka no Home Center Otoko no Jiyuu na Isekai Seikatsu (Ch.42)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.36)
Isekai NTR: Shinyuu no Onna wo Saikyou Skill de Otosu Houhou (Ch.13-14)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.259)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.82)
Maou Gakuen no Hangyakusha  (Ch.19)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.55)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.86)
Tenseishichatta yo (Ch.58-59)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.57)
Eris no Seihai (Ch.8)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka?  (Ch.88-89)
It's Not Meguro-san's First Time (Ch.55)
Shiritsu Hakanai Gakuen (Ch.8)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.9)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.57)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.32)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.33)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.66)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.166)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.23-24)


----------



## Terror of death (Apr 10, 2022)

Kaguya-sama wo Kataritai ch 166
Umi ga Hashiru Endroll ch 3
The Angel Next Door Spoils Me Rotten ch 4


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 10, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 009
Ao Ashi 287
Ao no Hako 048
Ayashimon 019
Black Clover 329
Boku no Hero Academia 350
Capeta 098
Chikyuu no Ko 008
Dorondororon 018
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 057
Koukousei Kazoku 081
MASHLE 103
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 058
One Piece 1046
PPPPPP 028
Sakamoto Days 066
Sayonara Eri Oneshot
Shin Tennis no Oujisama 261-263
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 057
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 166
Witch Watch 057


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.350)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.19)
Eris no Seihai (Ch.9-25)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.27)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.23)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.80)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Suki na Ki ga Suru (Ch.13)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.41)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.45)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 350


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 11, 2022)

Dandadan 052
Ao Ashi 288-289
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 042
The World of Otome Games Is Tough for Mobs 042


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.38)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.40-42)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.51)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.48)
Isekai de Cheat Skill wo Te ni Shita Ore wa, Genjitsu Sekai wo mo Musou Suru: Level Up wa Jinsei wo Kaeta (Ch.14-15)
Level 1 dakedo Unique Skill de Saikyou desu (Ch.34)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.94)
Marry Me! (Ch.111)
Murabito desu ga Nani ka? (Ch.54-55)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.42)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.34)
Saikyou no Madoushi. Hiza ni Ya wo Uketeshimatta node Inaka no Eihei ni Naru (Ch.18-19)
Sekai de Tada Hitori no Mamono Tsukai - Tenshoku Shitara Maou ni Machigawaremashita (Ch.33-34)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.44)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.88-89)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 12, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 034-035
Hajime no Ippo 1378
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 042
Orient 116
Sentai Daishikkaku 047
Tomb Raider King 315
Toukyou卍Revengers 249
Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 018
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.177-179)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.74-75)
Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.39)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.10)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.40-41)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.97)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.42)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.247)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.12)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.103)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.150)
Tsugumomo (Ch.146-147)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.24)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.167)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 13, 2022)

Ao Ashi 290
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San 038
Kasane to Subaru 001
The Second Coming of Gluttony 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.59)
Class Teni de Ore dake Haburareta node, Doukyuusei Harem Tsukuru Koto ni Shita (Ch.18)
Eris no Seihai (Ch.26-27)
Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chu (Ch.48)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.7)
Kenja ga Nakama ni Natta! (Ch.38)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.42)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.30)
Reincarne (Ch.9)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.67)
Tensei shitara Ore ga Heroine de Aitsu ga Yuusha Datta (Ch.18-20)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 14, 2022)

8Kaijuu 060
Eden's Zero 187
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 058
Oshi no Ko 078
Shangri-La Frontier 083
Tomodachi Game 093


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 15, 2022)

Ao Ashi 291
Choujin X 020
Dai Dark 029
Dungeon Meshi 083
Hitman 093
Kajiki no Ryourinin 020
Kakkou no Iinazuke 106
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 350
Tomb Raider King 316


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.40)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.67)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.38)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.97)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.43)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.350)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.33)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.13)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.72)
Shijou Saikyou no Daimaou, Murabito A ni Tensei suru (Ch.17-21)
Shiotaiou no Sato-san ga Ore ni dake Amai (Ch.18)
Strike or Gutter (Ch.32-33)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.40)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.106)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.14)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.21)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.187)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.25)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Attouteki Gacha Un De Isekai O Nariagaru! (Ch.26-27)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.8)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.26)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.63-64)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.28-29)
Koko wa Ore ni Makasete Saki ni Ike to Itte kara 10 Nen ga Tattara Densetsu ni Natteita (Ch.16-23)
Koushinchou Kouhai ? to Teishinchou Senpai ? ga Renai ni Hattensuru made. (Ch.1-3)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.28)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.15)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.53)
Tensei shite High Elf ni Narimashita ga, Slow Life wa 120-nen de Akimashita (Ch.1-10)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.58)
Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.41)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.9)
Hazure Skill "Kage ga Usui" o Motsu Guild Shokuin ga, Jitsu wa Densetsu no Ansatsusha (Ch.26)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.106-107)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.90)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.65)
Koushinchou Kouhai to Teishinchou Senpai ga Renai ni Hattensuru made (Ch.4-26)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.42)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.49)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.63)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.53-54)
Sense (Ch.77-78)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.84)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.29)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.81)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Ch.33)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 18, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 010
Ao no Hako 049
Ayashimon 020
Black Clover 330
Chikyuu no Ko 009
Daiya no A - Act II 286
Dandadan 053
Dorondororon 019
Golden Kamui 312
Jujutsu Kaisen 181
Koukousei Kazoku 082
MASHLE 104
Natsuko no Sake 078-079
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 059
PPPPPP 029
Sakamoto Days 067
Witch Watch 058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.20)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.68)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.105)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.52)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Motoyuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.32)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.36)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.23-26)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Choukoukoukyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.21)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 19, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 036
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 019
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 043
Tenkaichi 001-015
Tomb Raider King 317
Toukyou卍Revengers 250


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2022)

*Today:*

30-sai made Doutei de Itara Mahou Shoujo ni Narimashita (Ch.37)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.35)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.46)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.10)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.43)
Magical Girl Kakeru (Ch.19)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.248)
Marry Me! (Ch.112)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.28-29)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.109)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.90)
Surechigai wa Fuufu no Hajimari (Ch.24)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 20, 2022)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 069
Dragon Ball Chou 083
Eden's Zero 188
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 106
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 005
Kakkou no Iinazuke 107
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 059
Munou na Nana 072
Sentai Daishikkaku 048
Shangri-La Frontier 084
The Second Coming of Gluttony 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.42)
Itsudemo Jitaku ni Kaereru Ore wa, Isekai de Gyoushounin wo Hajimemashita (Ch.23)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.66)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.44)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.107)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.108)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.29)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.40-41)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.88)
Reincarne (Ch.10)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.68)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.91)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.151)


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 21, 2022)

Kingdom Chapter 21 

Season 1 of the anime is very poorly animated. I might just read all the content for Season 1 and then switch to the anime if Season 2 looks like the trailers/clips I’ve seen for seasons 3 and 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 21, 2022)

Blue Lock 170
Golden Kamui 313
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 351
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 168


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Dolkara (Ch.40)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.52)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.11)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.27)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.98)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.50)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.351)
Midashitai Giya-san to Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.15)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.191)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.101-102)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 22, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 191
Daiya no A - Act II 287
Natsuko no Sake 080
Tomb Raider King 318
Wind Breaker 032.5


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 22, 2022)

Recently Re-read parts of :

Boku Girl

Read thru: 
MoMo: The Blood Taker Ch. 36 iirc
My Dress Up Darling Ch. 8
Lust Geass Ch. 37 iirc


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.69)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.79)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.260)
Kikanshita Yuusha no Gojitsudan (Ch.15-17)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.58)
Ore ga Watashi ni Naru made (Ch.53)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.25)


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 23, 2022)

readig solo-leveling.

loving it so far.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 24, 2022)

I am still awake reading this series


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.30)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru (Ch.44-45)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.83)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.37)
Yatarato Sasshi no Ii Ore wa, Dokuzetsu Kuudere Bishoujo no Chiisana Dere mo Minogasazu ni Guigui Iku (Ch.6)
Yome no Manimani (Ch.15)


----------



## baski (Apr 24, 2022)

Giant Killing. Read it. Trust me


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.351)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.21)
Kami no Techigai de Shindara Cheat Gun Tsumi de Isekai ni Hourikomaremashita (Ch.9-16)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.42)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.249)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.24)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.177)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.56)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga (Ch.8)
Tomodachi ga Skirt haite mitai tte Itte kita Ken (Ch.1-10)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.73)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.82)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 25, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 011
Ao no Hako 050
Ayashimon 021
Black Clover 331
Boku no Hero Academia 351
Chikyuu no Ko 010
Dandadan 054
Dorondororon 020
Haikyu!! A Party Reignited
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 020
Jujutsu Kaisen 182
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 260
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 058
Koukousei Kazoku 083
MASHLE 105
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 060
One Piece 1047
PPPPPP 030
Sakamoto Days 068
Sekimen Shinaide Sekime-san 043
Witch Watch 059


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Class-goto Shuudan Teni Shimashita ga, ichiban Tsuyoi Ore wa Saijaku no Shounin ni Gisouchuu (Ch.6)
Hime Kishi wa Barbaroi no Yome (Ch.9)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.26)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.106)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.24-25)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.34)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.43)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.76)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.104)
Re: Monster (Ch.79)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.92)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 26, 2022)

Choujin X 021
Hajime no Ippo 1379
Kakkou no Iinazuke 108
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 044
Sentai Daishikkaku 049
Smokin' Parade 039-044
The Second Coming of Gluttony 107
Tomb Raider King 319
Toukyou卍Revengers 251


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 26, 2022)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapter 1


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 27, 2022)

Eden's Zero 189
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 021
Hitman 094
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 060
Onepunch-Man 163
Shangri-La Frontier 085
Skip Beat! 292-305

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.12)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama (Ch.22-25)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.28)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.71-72)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.95)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.44)
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.26)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.178)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.91-93)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.32)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Burakku Gakkou ni Tsutomete Shimatta Sensei (Ch.27)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.76)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.108)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.109)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.42)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi (Ch.41)
Mememori-kun ni wa Kanawanai (Ch.9-10)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.110)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.47)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.69)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.152)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.91)
Toorigakari ni one point advice shiteiku type no yankee (Ch.64-65)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 28, 2022)

8Kaijuu 061
Blue Lock 171
Hirayasumi 026
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 261


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 28, 2022)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapter 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Hinoenma ga Ore wo Yuuwaku shitekuru!! (Ch.8-12)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.261)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.99)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.41-42)
Maseki Gourmet: Mamono no Chikara wo Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.31)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.43)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.19)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.103)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 29, 2022)

Golden Kamui 314
Kajiki no Ryourinin 021
Uchuu Kyoudai 386
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 169


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Goblin Slayer (Ch.70)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.203)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.179)
Tensei shitara Dragon no Tamago datta: Ibara no Dragon Road (Ch.24-25)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.168-169)


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 30, 2022)

Daiya no A - Act II 288
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 059
Oshi no Ko 079
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 053-054
Tomb Raider King 320


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.21)
Kami no Techigai de Shindara Cheat Gun Tsumi de Isekai ni Hourikomaremashita (Ch.17)
Kuro no Senki: Isekai Teni shita Boku ga Saikyou nano wa Bed no Ue dake no you desu (Ch.6-7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.250)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.25)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.63)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.180)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.72)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.36)
Tsubame Tippuofu! (Ch.1-10)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.81)


----------



## dhilonv (May 1, 2022)

Show-ha Shou-ten! 008


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Class-goto Shuudan Teni Shimashita ga, ichiban Tsuyoi Ore wa Saijaku no Shounin ni Gisouchuu (Ch.7-9)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.108)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.28)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.26)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.245-246)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.71)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.106-107)
Tsubame Tip Off! (Ch.11-13)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.83)


----------



## dhilonv (May 2, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 119
Dandadan 055
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 022
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 352-353


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 2, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 351


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.50)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.22)
Gimai Seikatsu (Ch.7)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.96)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru (Ch.47)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.53)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.352-353)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.43)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.73)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.34-35)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.25-26)


----------



## dhilonv (May 3, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 037
Natsuko no Sake 081


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.43)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.83)
Itsudemo Jitaku ni Kaereru Ore wa, Isekai de Gyoushounin wo Hajimemashita (Ch.24)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.20)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.72)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.22)
Shiotaiou no Sato-san ga Ore ni dake Amai (Ch.19)
Shin no Jitsuryoku wa Girigiri made Kakushite Iyou to Omou (Ch.17)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.95)


----------



## dhilonv (May 4, 2022)

Natsuko no Sake 082
The Second Coming of Gluttony 108


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.44)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.57)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.73)
My Love Tiger (Ch.226)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.21)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.74)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.70)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS-Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei shita (Ch.41-50)


----------



## dhilonv (May 5, 2022)

Eternal Force 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.53)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.13)
Isekai Nonbiri Nouka (Ch.159)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.73)
Saikyou no Madoushi. Hiza ni Ya wo Uketeshimatta node Inaka no Eihei ni Naru (Ch.20)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako?Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.30)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.18)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.56)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.189)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS-Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei shita (Ch.51-65)


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 6, 2022)

More than a Married Couple, Less than Lovers - Rereading Chapter 1 -> Chapter 46 (current).


----------



## dhilonv (May 6, 2022)

Eternal Force 002-006
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Class-goto Shuudan Teni Shimashita ga, ichiban Tsuyoi Ore wa Saijaku no Shounin ni Gisouchuu (Ch.10-12)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.14-15)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.26)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.44)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.44)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.181)
Surechigai wa Fuufu no Hajimari (Ch.25)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.21)
Tensei shitara Dainana Ouji Datta node, Kimama ni Majutsu wo Kiwamemasu (Ch.73)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.94)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.26)
Zettai ni Damage wo Ukenai Skill wo Moratta node, Boukensha toshite Musou shitemiru (Ch.9)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Himekishi ga Classmate! (Ch.47)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.91-92)
Kenja ga Nakama ni Natta! (Ch.39)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.77-78)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.25)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.22-24)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Suki na Ki ga Suru (Ch.14)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.26)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.170)


----------



## dhilonv (May 8, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 012
Ao no Hako 051
Ayashimon 022
Chikyuu no Ko 011
Dorondororon 021
Jujutsu Kaisen 183
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 060
Koukousei Kazoku 084
MASHLE 106
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 061
One Piece 1048
PPPPPP 031
Sakamoto Days 069
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 170
Witch Watch 060


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata  (Ch.23)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.16)
Keikenchi Chochiku de Nonbiri Shoushin Ryokou (Ch.12)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.19)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.45)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (May 9, 2022)

Dandadan 056
Natsuko no Sake 083


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.59)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.36)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.26)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.43)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.105)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.27)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.87)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.25)


----------



## dhilonv (May 10, 2022)

Arslan Senki 106
Hajime no Ippo 1380
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 045
Otomege Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu 043
Ousamatachi no Viking 099
Sentai Daishikkaku 050
The Second Coming of Gluttony 109
Tomb Raider King 321-323
Toukyou卍Revengers 252


----------



## Divine Death (May 10, 2022)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapter 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival!  (Ch.16)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.80-81)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.98)
Imouto no Tomodachi ga Nani Kangaeteru no ka Wakaranai  (Ch.20)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru (Ch.48)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujina (Ch.45)
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai (Ch.56)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.81)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.45)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.92)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.26-37)


----------



## Breadman (May 11, 2022)

Yesterday:
Kaguya-sama Love is War
... all of it.


----------



## dhilonv (May 11, 2022)

Eden's Zero 190
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 354
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 061
Shangri-La Frontier 086


----------



## Divine Death (May 11, 2022)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapters 4 and 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Futoku no Guild (Ch.49)
Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.17)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.58)
Kakkou no Iinazuke (Ch.109)
Kami no Techigai de Shindara Cheat Gun Tsumi de Isekai ni Hourikomaremashita (Ch.18)
Koushinchou Kouhai ? to Teishinchou Senpai ? ga Renai ni Hattensuru made. (Ch.27)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.110)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.44-47)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi (Ch.42)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.182)
Sayounara Ryuusei, Konnichiwa Jinsei (Ch.67-68)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.60)


----------



## dhilonv (May 12, 2022)

8Kaijuu 062
Blue Lock 172
Eternal Force 007
Kakkou no Iinazuke 109
Onepunch-Man 164
Oshi no Ko 080


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.35)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.54)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.11)
Kami no Techigai de Shindara Cheat Gun Tsumi de Isekai ni Hourikomaremashita (Ch.19)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.354)
NEET Kunoichi to Naze ka Dousei Hajimemashita (Ch.32)
Saotome Shimai Ha Manga no Tame Nara!? (Ch.68)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.71)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.88)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.104)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2022)

Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 262
Natsuko no Sake 084
Tomb Raider King 324


----------



## dhilonv (May 14, 2022)

Dungeon Meshi 084
Tenkaichi: Nihon Saikyou Bugeisha Ketteisen 016


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.87)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.67)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.262)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.100)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.31)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.54)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.75)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.30)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.46)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Gaikotsu Kishi-sama Tadaima Isekai e o Dekake-chuu (Ch.49)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.38)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.10)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.37)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.26)
Yuujin Character no Ore ga Motemakuru Wake Nai Darou? (Ch.11-13)


----------



## dhilonv (May 15, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 013
Ao no Hako 052
Ayashimon 023
Boku no Hero Academia 352
Chikyuu no Ko 012
Dorondororon 022
Jujutsu Kaisen 184
Koukousei Kazoku 085
MASHLE 107
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 062
One Piece 1049
PPPPPP 032
Sakamoto Days 070
Sugoi Smartphone 002
Witch Watch 061


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.352)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.24)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.84)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.109)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.51)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.50)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.89)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.27-28)
Maou Gakuen no Hangyakusha (Ch.20)
Sekai de Tada Hitori no Mamono Tsukai - Tenshoku Shitara Maou ni Machigawaremashita (Ch.35)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.38)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.85)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.60)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.74)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.82)


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (May 16, 2022)

Fist of the North star chapter 70,71,72

Pokemon adventures chapter 19-25

Kaiju no.8 chapter 62


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2022)

Ballroom e Youkoso 064
Daiya no A - Act II 289
Dandadan 057
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 023
Kasane to Subaru 002
Tomb Raider King 325


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (May 16, 2022)

dhilonv said:


> Ballroom e Youkoso 064
> Daiya no A - Act II 289
> Dandadan 057
> Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 023
> ...


Helck has a spin off?


----------



## dhilonv (May 16, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> Helck has a spin off?


Yeah, not as good as Helck but enjoyable nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (May 16, 2022)

Dragon Ball (Chapters 30 to 50)
Chrono Crusade (Chapters 1 to 10)


----------



## dhilonv (May 17, 2022)

Hajime no Ippo 1381
Kakkou no Iinazuke 110
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 355-356
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 046
Tomodachi Game 094
Toukyou卍Revengers 253


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.27)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.97)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru (Ch.49)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.54)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.251)
Maseki Gourmet: Mamono no Chikara wo Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.32)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.77)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.27)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.183)
Party kara Tsuihou sareta Sono Chiyushi, Jitsu wa Saikyou ni Tsuki (Ch.23)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.39)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.34)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san  (Ch.124)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 17, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 352


----------



## Potato Salad (May 17, 2022)

Slam Dunk ch 23


----------



## dhilonv (May 18, 2022)

Eden's Zero 191
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 024
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 062
Sentai Daishikkaku 051
Shangri-La Frontier 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2022)

*Today:*


Gokufuri Kyohi shite Tesaguri Start!: Tokka shinai Healer, Nakama to Wakarete Tabi ni Deru (Ch.28)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.70)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.68)
Kami no Techigai de Shindara Cheat Gun Tsumi de Isekai ni Hourikomaremashita (Ch.20)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.101)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.355-356)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.59)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.46)
Magical Trans! (Ch.51)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.64)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.247)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.111)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.40)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.153)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.33)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou. (Ch.21-22)


----------



## Potato Salad (May 19, 2022)

Slam Dunk chap 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.34)
Isekai Ryouridou (Ch.34)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.18)
Reincarne (Ch.11)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.93)
Tensei shitara Dainana Ouji Datta node, Kimama ni Majutsu wo Kiwamemasu (Ch.74-76)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.56)


----------



## dhilonv (May 19, 2022)

Blue Lock 173
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 070
Chi no Wadachi 120
Choujin X 022
Dragon Ball Chou 084
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 263
Oshi no Ko 081
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 171


----------



## Divine Death (May 19, 2022)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapter 6


----------



## Potato Salad (May 19, 2022)

Slam Dunk chap 28-31


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai NTR: Shinyuu no Onna wo Saikyou Skill de Otosu Houhou (Ch.15)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.263)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.111)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.45)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.112)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-sha, Saikyou paati ni shinu hodo kitae rarete Muteki ni naru. (Ch.28)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.72)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni...: Kigatsuitara S-kyuu Saikyou!? Yuusha Wazu no Daibouken (Ch.27)
Toorigakari ni One Point Advice shiteiku Type no Yankee (Ch.66-68)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.171)


----------



## dhilonv (May 20, 2022)

Daiya no A - Act II 290
Eternal Force 008
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 108
Journey to the West 119-121


----------



## Divine Death (May 20, 2022)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapter 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.82)
Isekai de Cheat Skill wo Te ni Shita Ore wa, Genjitsu Sekai wo mo Musou Suru: Level Up wa Jinsei wo Kaeta (Ch.16)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.93)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.69)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.53)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken  (Ch.27)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.84)
My Love Tiger (Ch.227)
NEET dakedo Hello Work ni Ittara Isekai ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.42)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.184)
Saenai Riman to Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.29-30)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-sha, Saikyou paati ni shinu hodo kitae rarete Muteki ni naru. (Ch.29)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.93-94)


----------



## Potato Salad (May 21, 2022)

Slam Dunk chap 31-33


----------



## dhilonv (May 21, 2022)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 061
Tomb Raider King 326
Witch Hat Atelier 057


----------



## Divine Death (May 21, 2022)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapters 8 and 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Daigaku de Hajimete Koibito ga Dekita Hito no Hanashi (Ch.1-9)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.35)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.28)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ch.27)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.25)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.68)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.107)
Killing Bites (Ch.97-98)
Koushinchou Kouhai ? to Teishinchou Senpai ? ga Renai ni Hattensuru made. (Ch.28)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.26)
Otoko Tomodachi Girl (Ch.16) *[/Complete]*
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.89)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.43-44)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.190)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (May 22, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 014
Ao no Hako 053
Ayashimon 024
Boku no Hero Academia 353
Chikyuu no Ko 013
Dorondororon 023
Jujutsu Kaisen 185
Koukousei Kazoku 086
MASHLE 108
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 063
PPPPPP 033
Sakamoto Days 071
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 075
Sugoi Smartphone 003
Witch Watch 062


----------



## Divine Death (May 22, 2022)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapters 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.353)
Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.45)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.25)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.35-36)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.46)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.37)
Maseki Gourmet: Mamono no Chikara wo Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.33-34)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.28)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.86)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.75)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.15)
Tsubame Tippuofu! (Ch.14-28)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.33)


----------



## Potato Salad (May 23, 2022)

Slam Dunk chap 33-36


----------



## dhilonv (May 23, 2022)

Dandadan 058
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 024.2


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 353


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.107)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru (Ch.50)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.252)


----------



## dhilonv (May 24, 2022)

Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 047


----------



## Divine Death (May 24, 2022)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapters 12-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.21)
Imouto no Tomodachi ga Nani Kangaeteru no ka Wakaranai (Ch.21)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.47)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.45)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.185-186)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita node, Kokuhaku shitemita. (Ch.11)


----------



## dhilonv (May 25, 2022)

Eden's Zero 192
Hajime no Ippo 1382
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 025
Inferior Magic Swordsman 058
Kakkou no Iinazuke 111
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 063
Natsuko no Sake 085-086
Sentai Daishikkaku 052
Shangri-La Frontier 088
Toukyou卍Revengers 254


----------



## Potato Salad (May 25, 2022)

Slam Dunk chap 36-41


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Bocchi no Boku ni Kyousei Kanojo ga Yattekita (Ch.15-16)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.77)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.204)
Kajiya de Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.14)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.112)
Mannen D-Rank no Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi de Densetsu no Ken wo Hikkonuku (Ch.19)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.46)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.58)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.61-62)
Shingan no Yuusha (Ch.37-38)
Shikkaku Mon no Saikyou Kenja (Ch.57-59)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.73)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.154)


----------



## dhilonv (May 26, 2022)

8Kaijuu 063
Blue Lock 174
Eternal Force 009
Natsuko no Sake 087
Tomb Raider King 327


----------



## tashvikb (May 26, 2022)

Thinking to read one from which one I will start that is small means (not so big) and don't suggest me bakuman I already read it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Goblin Slayer (Ch.71)
Hiraheishi wa Kako o Yumemiru (Ch.43-59)
Ichiokunen Button wo Renda shita Ore wa (Ch.16)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.28-29)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.102)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.24-26)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.187)
Sense (Ch.79)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.106)


----------



## dhilonv (May 27, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 192
Inferior Magic Swordsman 059
Kajiki no Ryourinin 022
Oshi no Ko 082
Ousamatachi no Viking 100
Tomb Raider King 328
Tomodachi Game 095
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 172


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.36)
Hiraheishi wa Kako o Yumemiru (Ch.60)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.41)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.98)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.59)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.63)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.95)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.31)
Tsugumomo (Ch.148)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.172)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai: Over Limit Skill Holder (Ch.14)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.264)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.253)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.22)
Saenai Riman to Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.31-32)
S Rank Boukensha de aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Father Con deshita (Ch.20)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Daini no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni narimashita (Ch.43-45)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.354)
Ouritsu Mahou Gakuen no Saikasei - Hinkongai Agari no Saikyou Mahoushi, Kizoku Darake no Gakuen de Musou Suru (Ch.1-57)
Tensei Kizoku, Kantei Skill de Nariagaru: Jakushou Ryouchi wo Uketsuida node, Yuushuu na Jinzai wo Fuyashiteitara, Saikyou Ryouchi ni Natteta (Ch.64)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.98)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.191)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.84)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.34)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 30, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 354


----------



## dhilonv (May 30, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 121
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 264
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 062
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 357
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 055-057


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Bocchi no Boku ni Kyousei Kanojo ga Yattekita (Ch.17)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.44)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.138-139)
Imouto ga Bunretsu shita. (Ch.46)
Isekaigaeri no Yuusha ga Gendai Saikyou! (Ch.18)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.30)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.108)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.55)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.357)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.43)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.28)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.106)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.35)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.64)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.96)
Tenshi to Akuto!! (Ch.41)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.83)


----------



## dhilonv (May 31, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 015
Ao no Hako 054
Aragane no Ko 038
Ayashimon 025
Boku no Hero Academia 354
Chikyuu no Ko 014
Dandadan 059
Dorondororon 024
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 026
Jujutsu Kaisen 186
Koukousei Kazoku 087
MASHLE 109
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 064
One Piece 1050
PPPPPP 034
Sakamoto Days 072
Sugoi Smartphone 004
Tomb Raider King 329
Toukyou卍Revengers 255
Witch Watch 063


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.85)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.94)
Jimi na Kensei wa Sore Demo Saikyou desu (Ch.70)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.103)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.65)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.70)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.192)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 1, 2022)

Blue Lock 175
Choujin X 023
Eden's Zero 193
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 109
Hajime no Ippo 1383
Hirayasumi 027
Kakkou no Iinazuke 112
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 064
Natsuko no Sake 088
Orient 117
Sentai Daishikkaku 053
Shangri-La Frontier 089


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.53)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.113)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.73)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.74)
Shiritsu Hakanai Gakuen (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 2, 2022)

Eternal Force 010
Show-ha Shou-ten! 009
World Trigger 223


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.60)
Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.36)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.45)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.32)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.47)
Potion-danomi de Ikinobimasu! (Ch.45-49)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no Anyaku Teii Arasoi (Ch.23)
Sekai Saikyou no Kouei: Meikyuukoku no Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.20-21)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.66)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.42)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.96)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.155)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.16)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.107)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 3, 2022)

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 358
Munou na Nana 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Imouto no Tomodachi ga Nani Kangaeteru no ka Wakaranai (Ch.22-24)
Jimi na Kensei wa Soredemo Saikyou desu (Ch.71)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.5-9)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.30)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.358)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.254)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.85)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.188)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.113-114)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.36-39)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.99-100)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.34-35)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.27-28)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 4, 2022)

Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 265
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 063
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 173


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.43)
Imouto no Tomodachi ga Nani Kangaeteru no ka Wakaranai (Ch.25-27)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.37)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.26)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.265)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.69)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.27)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.31-32)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.115)
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai (Ch.57)
Sense (Ch.80)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.43)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.61)
Shoukan sareta Kenja wa Isekai wo Yuku - Saikyou nano wa Fuyou Zaiko no Item deshita (Ch.29)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.101)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.193)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.173)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 5, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 016
Aliens Area 001
Ao no Hako 055
Boku no Hero Academia 355
Chikyuu no Ko 015
Dorondororon 025
Koukousei Kazoku 088
MASHLE 110
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 065
Ookiku Furikabutte 182
One Piece 1051
PPPPPP 035
Sakamoto Days 073
Sugoi Smartphone 005
Tomb Raider King 330
Witch Watch 064


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 6, 2022)

Dandadan 060
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 027
Kasane to Subaru 003
Skip Beat! 306


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete itadakimasu (Ch.19-20)
Binetsu Kuukan (Ch.0-10)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.355)
Cheat Skill "Shisha Sosei" ga Kakusei Shite (Ch.14-17)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.17)
Imouto no Tomodachi ga Nani Kangaeteru no ka Wakaranai (Ch.28-30)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu~ (Ch.12-14)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakatta n da ga - Sainou Zero no Nariagari (Ch.35)
Re:Monster (Ch.80)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.87)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni... (Ch.27)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.108)
Tsugumomo (Ch.149)
World Trigger (Ch.223)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.46)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 7, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 355


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 7, 2022)

Grand Blue 076
Hajime no Ippo 1384
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 048
Kuutei Dragons 071
Sentai Daishikkaku 054
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 076
Tesla Note 005-013
Toukyou卍Revengers 256
Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii 078-086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.26-27)
Imouto no Tomodachi ga Nani Kangaeteru no ka Wakaranai (Ch.31-34)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.74)
Okinawa de Suki ni Natta Ko ga Hougen Sugite Tsurasugiru (Ch.15)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.189)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 8, 2022)

Blue Lock 176
Eden's Zero 194
Inferior Magic Swordsman 060
Kakkou no Iinazuke 113
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 065
Natsuko no Sake 089
Shangri-La Frontier 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Binetsu Kuukan (Ch.11-15)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.180-183)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.77-78)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.110-111)
Hazure Hantei kara Hajimatta Cheat Majutsushi Seikatsu (Ch.6-7)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.49-52)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko  (Ch.46)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.44)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.76)
Tenshi to Akuto!!  (Ch.42)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.47)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.125)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Class-goto Shuudan Teni Shimashita ga, ichiban Tsuyoi Ore wa Saijaku no Shounin ni Gisouchuu (Ch.13)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.50)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.20)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.43)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.190)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.60)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.75)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.95-96)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 9, 2022)

8Kaijuu 064
Arslan Senki 107
Eternal Force 011
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 037-046


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.55)
Hazure Skill "Kage ga Usui" o Motsu Guild Shokuin ga, Jitsu wa Densetsu no Ansatsusha (Ch.27)
Heion Sedai no Idaten-tachi (Ch.1)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon kouryaku (Ch.53)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.104)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.10)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.99)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.114)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.255)
NEET dakedo Hello Work ni Ittara Isekai ni Tsuretekareta  (Ch.43)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.45)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.156)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.88)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.42)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.108)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Himekishi ga Classmate! (Ch.48)
Kaettekita Motoyuusha (Ch.6-8)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.46)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.174)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Choukoukoukyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.22)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Gimai Seikatsu (Ch.8)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.359)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.191)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.11)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.57-61)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.41-42)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.97)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.33)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Suki na Ki ga Suru (Ch.15)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Douyara Boku no Hanayome wa Onna Kishidan na You de. (Ch.13)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.28)
Furoran (Ch.1-3)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.83)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.112)
Isekai Meikyuu no Saishinbu o Mezasou (Ch.21)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.95)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.100)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Daini no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni narimashita (Ch.46)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.194)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.85)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.35)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Binetsu Kuukan (Ch.16-25)
Black Gakkou ni Tsutometeshimatta Sensei (Ch.28)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.88)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.18)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.27)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.75)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.56)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.38-39)
Okusan (Ch.124)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.29)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.107)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.75)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.37)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Eris no Seihai (Ch.28-29)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.16)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.29)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru (Ch.51-53)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.48-49)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi (Ch.43)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.61)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.1-18)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.71)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.34)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.29)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.20)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.248)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.76)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.157)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.94)
Tensei shite High Elf ni Narimashita ga, Slow Life wa 120-nen de Akimashita (Ch.11)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 16, 2022)

The Beginning After the End Chapter 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2022)

*Today:*


Boku no Kanojo Sensei  (Ch.37)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.84)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.37)
Isekai Majutsushi wa Mahou wo Tonaenai the Comic (Ch.16-17)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.266)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.27)
Level 1 with S-rank Drop Rate is the Strongest (Ch.35)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.192)
Saenai Riman to Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.33)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.109)
Yuru Fuwa Noka No Moji Bake Skill (Ch.10)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 17, 2022)

The Beginning After the End Chapter 103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.21)
Ichiokunen Button wo Renda shita Ore wa (Ch.17)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.31)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.360)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.256)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.48)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.116-117)
Toorigakari ni One Point Advice shiteiku Type no Yankee (Ch.69-70)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.175)
Yuru Fuwa Noka No Moji Bake Skill (Ch.11-12)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii. (Ch.29)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 18, 2022)

The Beginning After the End Chapters 104-105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.61)
Dolkara (Ch.41)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.22-23)
Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai: Over Limit Skill Holder (Ch.15)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.39)
Re:Monster (Ch.81)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.98)
Sono Rettou Kishi, Level 999 (Ch.1-11)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.195)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 19, 2022)

Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 81


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.46)
Class-goto Shuudan Teni Shimashita ga, ichiban Tsuyoi Ore wa Saijaku no Shounin ni Gisouchuu (Ch.14)
Eiyuu-ou, bu o Kiwameru tame tensei su - Soshite, Sekai Saikyou no Minarai Kishi (Ch.18)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.24)
Infection (Ch.118)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon Kouryaku (Ch.54)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.113)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.47)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.28)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku  (Ch.118)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.74)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.43)
Shin no Jitsuryoku wa Girigiri made Kakushiteiyou to Omo (Ch.18)
Tatoe Sekai ga Owatte mo, Watashi wa Kanojo o Erabanai (Ch.1-17) [/Complete]
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.32)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.126)


----------



## Asura barracuda (Jun 20, 2022)

Revisited Soul Cartel again today.

Freaking Love the Webtoon.

Especially the Archdevil Mephistopheles and Beelzebub, they're just a bundle of Goosebumps for me whenever they're on screen.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 20, 2022)

Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.25-28)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.19)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.37-38)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.96)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.109)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.1-10)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.76)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.69)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.38)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.52)
Monster ga Afureru Sekai ni Natta node, Suki ni Ikitai to Omoimasu (Ch.21)
Sense (Ch.81-82)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.65)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.84)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 21, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 017-018
Aliens Area 002-003
Ao no Hako 056-057
Aragane no Ko 039
Ballroom e Youkoso 065
Blue Lock 177
Boku no Hero Academia 356
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 071
Chi no Wadachi 122-123
Chikyuu no Ko 016-017
Choujin X 024
Dai Dark 030
Daiya no A - Act II 291-292
Dandadan 061
Dorondororon 026-027
Dragon Ball Chou 085
Dungeon Meshi 085
Eden's Zero 195
Eternal Force 012
Exorcist wo Otosenai 001-002
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 110
Hirayasumi 028
Inferior Magic Swordsman 061
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 006
Jujutsu Kaisen 187-188
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 266
Kajiki no Ryourinin 023
Kakkou no Iinazuke 114
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 064
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 359-360
Koukousei Kazoku 089-090
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 049-050
MASHLE 111-112
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 066
Munou na Nana 074
Natsuko no Sake 090
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 066-067
One Piece 1052-1053
Oshi no Ko 083-084
PPPPPP 036-037
Ruri Dragon 001-002
Sakamoto Days 074-075
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 001-002
Sentai Daishikkaku 055
Shangri-La Frontier 091
Spy X Family 063
Sugoi Smartphone 006-007
Tenkaichi: Nihon Saikyou Bugeisha Ketteisen 017
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 047-048
Tomb Raider King 331-334
Tomodachi Game 096
Toukyou卍Revengers 257-258
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 174-175
Witch Watch 065-066


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 21, 2022)

Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 83


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 22, 2022)

Haite Kudasai, Takamine San 039
Hajime no Ippo 1385
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 028-031
Kakkou no Iinazuke 115
Sentai Daishikkaku 056
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.71)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama (Ch.26)
Kamiyama-san no Kamibukuro no Nakaniha (Ch.5-6)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.101)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.50)
Maseki Gourmet: Mamono no Chikara wo Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.35)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.119-120)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.30-31)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.31)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.95)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 22, 2022)

Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken Chapter 84


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 23, 2022)

8Kaijuu 065
Blue Lock 178
Eternal Force 013
Hirayasumi 029
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 267
Natsuko no Sake 091
Onepunch-Man 166
Tomb Raider King 335


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Class ga Isekai Shoukan sareta Naka Ore dake Nokotta n desu ga (Ch.31)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.79)
Fukushuu Kansuisha no Jinsei Nishuume Isekaitan (Ch.20-24)
Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.39)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.108)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.115)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.33)
Mobuko no Koi (Ch.10)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.49)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.121)
Sense (Ch.83)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.77)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.77)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.90)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.72)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.38)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (Jun 23, 2022)

Anima.

Iron Ladies.

My classmate married my father but in bed she's mine.

Desire climax.

Kengan Omega chapter 163.

Martial peak.

Heaven defying sword.

Lightning rod.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 23, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 67

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 24, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 193
D-Grayman 244
Kajiki no Ryourinin 024
Oshi no Ko 085


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2022)

*Today:*


Class-goto Shuudan Teni Shimashita ga, ichiban Tsuyoi Ore wa Saijaku no Shounin ni Gisouchuu (Ch.15)
Hazure Hantei kara Hajimatta Cheat Majutsushi Seikatsu (Ch.7)
Ichiokunen Button wo Renda shita Ore wa (Ch.18-19)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o  (Ch.59)
Jaryuu Tensei (Ch.42)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.267)
Koukando ga Mieru You ni Natta n daga, Heroine ga Count Stop shiteiru Ken (Ch.6-11) *[/Complete]*
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.257)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.55)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.158)
Tenshi to Akuto!! (Ch.43)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.110)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 24, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2022)

*Today:*


Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.38-39)
Kouritsuchuu Madoushi, Daini no Jinsei de Madou wo Kiwameru (Ch.60) *[/Complete]*
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.28)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.43)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.36)
Ochikobore Datta Ani ga Jitsu wa Saikyou (Ch.1-3)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.90)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.192-193)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 25, 2022)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 065
StageS 001-002
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 049
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 176


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 25, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 69


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Jun 26, 2022)

“Throw away the suit” by Keyyang

it’s a well drawn and well paneled little romance with not that big stakes and surprisingly realistic given it’s a yuri  romance and it’s actually treated the way this would go in real life


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu (Ch.13-14)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.11)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.11-26)
Mobuko no Koi (Ch.11-22)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.78-79)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.249)
Reincarne (Ch.12)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.29)
Sono Monban, Saikyou Nitsuki (Ch.11)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.36)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.176)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 26, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 019
Aliens Area 004
Ao no Hako 058
Boku no Hero Academia 357
Chikyuu no Ko 018
Dorondororon 028
Jujutsu Kaisen 189
Koukousei Kazoku 091
MASHLE 113
Natsuko no Sake 092
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 068
Ousamatachi no Viking 101
PPPPPP 038
Ruri Dragon 003
Sakamoto Days 076
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 003-004
Spy X Family 064
Sugoi Smartphone 008
Tomb Raider King 336
Witch Watch 067


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 26, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 356


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 27, 2022)

World Trigger Chapters 70-72


----------



## Galan (Jun 27, 2022)

Sakomoto Days 1-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.356)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.39)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.114)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon kouryaku (Ch.55)
Kimi ni Tsumugu Bouhaku (Ch.12)
Midashitai Giya-san to Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.16)
Mobuko no Koi (Ch.24-30)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.51)
Saenai Riman to Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.34)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga (Ch.9)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Choukoukoukyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.23)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.36)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 27, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 124
Dandadan 062
Hitman 095
Skip Beat! 307


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 28, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 73


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2022)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.47)
Chikotan, Kowareru (Ch.60)
Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.51)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.29-30)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.72)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.36)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.110)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.102)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.57)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.27)
Midashitai Giya-san to Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.17)
Ochikobore Datta Ani ga Jitsu wa Saikyou (Ch.4-5)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.193)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.108)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.43)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.88)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.196)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.86)


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 28, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 040
Exorcist wo Otosenai 003-004
Hajime no Ippo 1386
Journey to the West 122-123
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 051
Toukyou卍Revengers 259


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.47)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.20)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.37)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.42)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.51)
Sekai de Tada Hitori no Mamonotsukai: Tenshoku shitara Maou ni Machigawaremashita (Ch.38)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.73-74)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.77)
Meikyuu Metro - Mezametara Saikyoushoku Datta node Shima Risu o Tsurete Shinsekai o Aruku (Ch.9)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.64)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.62)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.31)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.99)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.19-22)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga (Ch.10)
Toorigakari ni One Point Advice shiteiku Type no Yankee (Ch.71-75)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.127)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.35)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 29, 2022)

World Trigger Chapter 74


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 29, 2022)

Blue Lock 179
Otomege Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu 044
Uchuu Kyoudai 387


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Amakara Gishimai ni Hasamaretemasu (Ch.16)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo, Manamusume ga Dekita node Nonbiri Jinsei wo Ouka suru (Ch.32)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.36)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.116)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.46)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.23)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.65)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.44)
Ouritsu Mahou Gakuen no Saikasei - Hinkongai Agari no Saikyou Mahoushi, Kizoku Darake no Gakuen de Musou Suru (Ch.58-59)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.78)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.159)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.97)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 30, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 69


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 30, 2022)

Daiya no A - Act II 293-294
Eternal Force 014
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 111
Natsuko no Sake 093
Smokin' Parade 045-049


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 1, 2022)

Kakkou no Iinazuke 116
Oshi no Ko 086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Eiyuu-ou, bu o Kiwameru tame tensei su - Soshite, Sekai Saikyou no Minarai Kishi (Ch.19)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.97)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.105-106)
Makenshi no Maken ni Yoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.16-19)
NEET dakedo Hello Work ni Ittara Isekai ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.44)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.194)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.73)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.111)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 1, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 70

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 2, 2022)

Daiya no A - Act II 295
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 268
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 361
Ookiku Furikabutte 183
Tomb Raider King 337-338

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.58)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.45)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.361)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.63-64)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.66)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii. (Ch.30)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapters 71-72

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.37)
Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.44)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai: Tensai-tachi no Renai Zunousen (Ch.268)
Magical Trans! (Ch.52-53)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.258)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.29)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.44)
Midashitai Giya-san to Midarenai Tadamichi (Ch.18) [/Complete]
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.86)
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai (Ch.58)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.50)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.122-123)
Sanshimai ga Ore wo Yuuwaku shite kuru!! (Ch.13)
Tamarowa: 100% Kane Meate - Shisan 35-oku no Ikemen wo Meguru Wakeari Onnatachi no Tamanokoshi Battle Royal (Ch.22)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.57)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 3, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 020
Aliens Area 005
Ao no Hako 059
Boku no Hero Academia 358
Chikyuu no Ko 019
Dorondororon 029
Dr. Stone 232.5
Eden's Zero 196-198
Just Listen to the Song
Koukousei Kazoku 092
MASHLE 114
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 069
PPPPPP 039
Ruri Dragon 004
Sakamoto Days 077
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 005-006
Sugoi Smartphone 009
Witch Watch 068


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 3, 2022)

Hellstar Remina chapter 5-6

FIst of the North Star chapter 155 -158


Pokemon adventures chapter 99 - 101


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 3, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapters 73-74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2022)

*Today:*


Imouto ga Bunretsu shita. (Ch.47)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.38)
Isekai Man Chikin -HP 1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Danjon kouryaku (Ch.56)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.47)
Shinmai Ossan Boukensha, Saikyou Party ni Shinu hodo Kitaerarete Muteki ni Naru. (Ch.30)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.109)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.197)
Watashi ga Koibito ni Nareru Wake Nai jan, Muri Muri! (Ch.24-28)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 4, 2022)

Dandadan 063
Inferior Magic Swordsman 062


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 4, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 357


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 5, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 75


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 5, 2022)

Gokurakugai 001
Hajime no Ippo 1387
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 052
Make the Exorcist Fall in Love 005-006
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 058
Toukyou卍Revengers 260


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2022)

*Today:*


Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.358)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.12)
Isekai de Cheat Skill wo Te ni Shita Ore wa, Genjitsu Sekai wo mo Musou Suru: Level Up wa Jinsei wo Kaeta (Ch.17)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.111)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.70)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.44)
S-Rank Boukensha de Aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Fathercon deshita (Ch.21)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~  (Ch.47)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.85)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.67)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.27)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 6, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 76


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 6, 2022)

Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 032
Kasane to Subaru 004
Sentai Daishikkaku 057


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.31)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Start! Tokka Shinai Healer, Nakama to Wakarete Tabi ni Deru (Ch.29)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.21)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.103)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.52)
Otonari no Tenshi-sama ni Itsunomanika Dame Ningen ni Sareteita Ken (Ch.5)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.23-24)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.96)
Tsugumomo (Ch.150)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.177)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 7, 2022)

Kakkou no Iinazuke 117
Natsuko no Sake 094-095
Onepunch-Man 167


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 7, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete itadakimasu (Ch.21)
Class Saiyasune de Urareta Ore wa, Jitsu wa Saikyou Parameter (Ch.12)
Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.22)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.51)
Isekai ni Kita Boku wa Kiyoubinbou de Subayasa Dayori na Tabi wo Suru (Ch.6-8)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.205)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.78)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.65)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.65)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no Anyaku Teii Arasoi (Ch.24)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.79)
Surechigai wa Fuufu no Hajimari (Ch.26)
Tensei Pandemic (Ch.74) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 8, 2022)

8Kaijuu 066
Eternal Force 015
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 032.3
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 269


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Bouken ni, Tsuitekonaide Okaasan!: Chouka Hogo na Saikyou Dragon ni Sodaterareta Musuko, Hahaoya Douhan de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.23)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.184)
Hazure Hantei kara Hajimatta Cheat Majutsushi Seikatsu (Ch.8)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.85)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.60)
Isekai ni Kita Boku wa Kiyoubinbou de Subayasa Dayori na Tabi wo Suru (Ch.9-11)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.117)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.21)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.44-45)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.160)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Life: Daini no Shokugyou wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni narimashita  (Ch.47)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.28)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.112)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 9, 2022)

Daiya no A - Act II 296
Kajiki no Ryourinin 025
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 362-363
StageS 005-006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2022)

*Today:*

1-nen A-gumi no Monster (Ch.48-49)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.269)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.107)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.362-363)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.259)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.195)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako?Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.32)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.30)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-sha, Saikyou paati ni shinu hodo kitae rarete Muteki ni naru. (Ch.31-32)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Ano Oni Kyoushi ga Boku no Ane ni Narundesuka? (Ch.1-12)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama (Ch.27)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.12)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.32)
Ochikobore Datta Ani ga Jitsu wa Saikyou (Ch.6)
Sex Fantasy (Ch.2)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.100)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.67)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 10, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 021
Aliens Area 006
Ao no Hako 060
Chikyuu no Ko 020
Dorondororon 030
Eden's Zero 199
Grand Blue 077
Jujutsu Kaisen 190
Koukousei Kazoku 093
MASHLE 115
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 070
PPPPPP 040
Ruri Dragon 005
Sakamoto Days 078
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 007-008
Sugoi Smartphone 010
Witch Watch 069


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Ano Oni Kyoushi ga Boku no Ane ni Narundesuka? (Ch.13-20)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.32)
Futago Complex (Ch.25)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.140)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama (Ch.28-30)
Isekai Kara No Kigyou Shinshutsu (Ch.1-13)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.57)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.27)
Jishou! Heibon Mazoku no Eiyuu Life: B-kyuu Mazoku nano ni Cheat Dungeon wo Tsukutteshimatta Kekka (Ch.35)
Maou no musume, sugoku choroi (Ch.1-15)
Meikyuu Metro - Mezametara Saikyoushoku Datta node Shima Risu o Tsurete Shinsekai o Aruku (Ch.10)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.250-251)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.51)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.198)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 11, 2022)

Dandadan 064
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 033


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama (Ch.31)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.22)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.112)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.13)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru (Ch.53)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.58)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.82)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.30-31)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.36)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.89)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.39)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.68)
Watashi ga Koibito ni Nareru Wake Nai jan, Muri Muri! (?Muri ja Nakatta!?) (Ch.29)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 12, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 041
Chainsaw Man 098
Exorcist wo Otosenai 007-008
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 053
Sentai Daishikkaku 058
Toukyou卍Revengers 261


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 13, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 358


----------



## Rine (Jul 13, 2022)

Urusei Yatsura chapter 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai: Over Limit Skill Holder (Ch.16)
Hakoniwa Oukoku no Souzoushu-sama (Ch.32-33) *[/Complete]*
Himekishi ga Classmate! (Ch.49)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.86)
Isekai Meikyuu no Saishinbu o Mezasou (Ch.21-22)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.108)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.33)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.53)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.109)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.62-65)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.25-26)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.43)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 13, 2022)

Hajime no Ippo 1388
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 178
Witch Hat Atelier 058


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.41-42)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.98)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.33)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.66)
Sense (Ch.84)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.80)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.17)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.33)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.178)


----------



## TheOmega (Jul 14, 2022)

The World After The Fall and Hyperluck are pretty dope


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 14, 2022)

Goodbye Eri
Chainsaw man 2 chp 1


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 14, 2022)

Blue Lock 180
Eternal Force 016
Kakkou no Iinazuke 118
Natsuko no Sake 096
Oshi no Ko 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Manadeshi ni Uragirarete Shinda Ossan Yuusha, Shijou Saikyou no Maou Toshite Ikikaeru (Ch.6-10)
Maou no musume, sugoku choroi (Ch.16-17)
Mememori-kun ni wa Kanawanai (Ch.11)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.124-126)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.40)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.113)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 15, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 125
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 112
Tenkaichi: Nihon Saikyou Bugeisha Ketteisen 018
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 179


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 16, 2022)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 067
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 364
StageS 007-008
Tomb Raider King 339-342


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.17)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.72)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.141)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.13-14)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.87)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.66-67)
Seichou Cheat de Nandemo Dekiru you ni Natta ga, Mushoku dake wa Yamerarenai you desu (Ch.53)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.67-68)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.179)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 17, 2022)

Natsuko no Sake 097
Otomege Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu 045
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 009


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.115)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.365)
Maou no musume, sugoku choroi (Ch.18-21)
Saenai Riman to Yankee Joshi Kousei (Ch.35) *[/Complete]*
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.12)
Shinmai Ossan Boukensha, Saikyou Party ni Shinu Hodo Kitaerarete Muteki ni Naru. (Ch.33)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.102-103)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuguushoku "Kanteishi" ga Jitsu wa Saikyou Datta: Naraku de Kitaeta Saikyou no "Shingan" de Musou suru (Ch.22-34)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.56)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.39)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.58)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.28)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.104)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.28)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.260)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi (Ch.44)
Maou no musume, sugoku choroi  (Ch.22-30)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.51)
Ore ga Watashi ni Naru made (Ch.54)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.101)
The World of Otome Games is Tough for Mobs (Ch.45)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.29)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 18, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 022
Aliens Area 007
Ao no Hako 061
Boku no Hero Academia 359
Chikyuu no Ko 021
Dandadan 065
Dorondororon 031
Jujutsu Kaisen 191
Koukousei Kazoku 094
MASHLE 116
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 071
PPPPPP 041
Sakamoto Days 079
Sugoi Smartphone 011
The Irregular of the Royal Academy of Magic 059
Witch Watch 070


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 19, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 359


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 19, 2022)

Hellstar Remina chapter 2-6
Helck chapter 64,65


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.33)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.99)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.116)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.74)
Shindou Yuusha to Maid Onee-san (Ch.19-20)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.27-28)
Tensei shite High Elf ni Narimashita ga, Slow Life wa 120-nen de Akimashita (Ch.12)


----------



## jesusus (Jul 19, 2022)

_マンの糸：神の沼の解明 Mann no ito: Kami no numa no kaimei or _String of Mann: The Unravelling of the Divine Swamp Chapter 1-2.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 19, 2022)

Blue Lock 181
Chainsaw Man 099
Exorcist wo Otosenai 009-010
Hajime no Ippo 1389
Kakkou no Iinazuke 119
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 054
Sentai Daishikkaku 059
Toukyou卍Revengers 262


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.80)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.23)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.99)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.54)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.39)
Sekai de Tada Hitori no Mamonotsukai: Tenshoku shitara Maou ni Machigawaremashita (Ch.38-39)
Shiotaiou no Sato-san ga Ore ni dake Amai (Ch.20)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Suki na Ki ga Suru (Ch.16)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 20, 2022)

Dragon Ball Chou 086
Moebana 001
Otaku Elf 028-054.5


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 21, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 194
8Kaijuu 067
Eternal Force 017
Munou na Nana 075
Natsuko no Sake 098
Onepunch-Man 168
Oshi no Ko 088
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 078
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.27)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.57)
Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai: Over Limit Skill Holder (Ch.17)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.109)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.118)
Level 1 Dakedo Unique Skill de Saikyou Desu (Ch.36)
Maou no musume, sugoku choroi (Ch.31-41)
Sex Fantasy (Ch.3)
Shindou Yuusha to Maid Onee-san (Ch.21)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.81)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.69)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.58)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 22, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 126
Hirayasumi 030
Kajiki no Ryourinin 026
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 365


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2022)

*Today:*


Cheat Skill "Shisha Sosei" ga Kakusei Shite (Ch.18)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.46)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.79)
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai (Ch.59)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.196)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.194)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.46)
Shin no Jitsuryoku wa Girigiri made Kakushiteiyou to Omou (Ch.19)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.162)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta  (Ch.91)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.199-200)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.180)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.114)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 23, 2022)

Hirayasumi 031
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 007
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 270
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 068
StageS 009-010
Tesla Note 014-031


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Douyara Watashi no Karada wa Kanzen Muteki no you desu ne (Ch.43)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.40)
Isekai kara no Kigyou Shinshutsu?!: Motoshachiku ga Isekai Tenshoku shite Nariagaru! Yuusha ga Kouryaku Dekinai Meikyuu wo Tsukuriagero (Ch.15)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.270)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.32)
Kajiya de Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.15)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.365)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.29)
Kuro Gyaru-san ga Kuru! (Ch.18)
Shishunki na Adam: Evil Eyes (Ch.27-28)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.104)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.76)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.128)


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 24, 2022)

Finished Tensei Pandemic (~76 chapters total)

Another great gender bender romance series down.

Edit: Finished earlier thus month; More than a Couple, Less than Lovers (Ch. 1-36 re-read #3). - Regular romance manga about a video game nerd and a gyaru in a year long couples' practical for their 3rd HS year and the ups and downs and hijinks that happen. Another manga that I seriously recommend (Also Boku Girl as well).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Kaguhara-san no Fetish Note (Ch.1-5)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.46)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.27-36)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.40)
Shiritsu Hakanai Gakuen (Ch.10)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 023
Aliens Area 008
Ao no Hako 062
Boku no Hero Academia 360
Chikyuu no Ko 022
Daiya no A - Act II 297
Dorondororon 032
Jagaaaaaan 158-159
Koukousei Kazoku 095
MASHLE 117
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 072
One Piece 1054
PPPPPP 042
Ruri Dragon 006
Sakamoto Days 080
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 010
Spy X Family 065
Sugoi Smartphone 012
Tomb Raider King 343-344
Witch Watch 071

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Ano Oni Kyoushi ga Boku no Ane ni Narundesuka? (Ch.21)
Bocchi no Boku ni Kyousei Kanojo ga Yattekita (Ch.18-19)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.359-360)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.266)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.59)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.37-59)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.48-49)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.44)
Shuumatsu no Harem (Ch.86-90)
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai (Ch.39)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.37)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.88)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 25, 2022)

Blue Period. 051-052
Dandadan 066
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 181


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 26, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 360


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete itadakimasu (Ch.22)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.34)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.117)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.113-114)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.70)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.53)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu~ (Ch.15)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.59)
Ossan Boukensha Kein no Zenkou (Ch.30)
Reincarne (Ch.13)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.70)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.181)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.38)


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 26, 2022)

JJK chapter 191
Mashle chapter  116-117


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 042
Chainsaw Man 100
Exorcist wo Otosenai 011-012


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Frontier Diary: Motokizoku no Isekai Henkyou Seikatsu Nikki (Ch.8-9)
Fuguushoku "Kanteishi" ga Jitsu wa Saikyou Datta: Naraku de Kitaeta Saikyou no "Shingan" de Musou suru (Ch.35)
Itai Onee-san wa Suki Desu ka? (Ch.100) *[/Complete]*
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.55)
Lonely Girl ni Sakaraenai (Ch.25-29)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.261)
Mememori-kun ni wa Kanawanai (Ch.12)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.52)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.32)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.29-30)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 27, 2022)

Eden's Zero 200-201
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 055
Moebana 002
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 067-071
Ousamatachi no Viking 102
Ponkotsu Fuukiin to Skaato take ga Futekisetsu na JK no Hanashi 050
Sentai Daishikkaku 060
Toukyou卍Revengers 263


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 28, 2022)

Jagaaaaaan 160
Kakkou no Iinazuke 120
Natsuko no Sake 099
Oshi no Ko 089


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.28)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.18)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.42)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.110)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.105)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.119)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.45)
Meikyuu Metro - Mezametara Saikyoushoku Datta node Shima Risu o Tsurete Shinsekai o Aruku (Ch.11)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.29)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.90)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.82)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.163)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.97)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 28, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 78


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.38)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.48)
Sakura-chan to Amane-kun (Ch.7-9)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.98)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.182)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.115)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.31)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Hazure Hantei kara Hajimatta Cheat Majutsushi Seikatsu (Ch.9)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.15)
Isekai Demo Bunan ni Ikitai Shoukougun (Ch.29)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.271)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.66-67)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.185)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.30)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.39)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.366)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.262)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.30-31)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.88)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.30)
S Rank Boukensha de aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Father Con deshita (Ch.22)
Valhalla Otintin-kan (Ch.1-10)
VR Eroge yattetara Isekai ni Tensei shita no de, Bishoujo Maou wo Doreika suru: Cross Out Saber (Ch.12-13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.267)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.142)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.60)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discourage (Ch.75)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.43)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.14)
Shinimodori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.49-50)
S Rank Boukensha de aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Father Con deshita (Ch.23)
Yuki Nee-chan no Kan-nou Gokko (Ch.1-12)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 1, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 024
Aliens Area 009
Ao no Hako 063
Black Clover 332
Blue Lock 182
Blue Period. 053
Boku no Hero Academia 361
Chikyuu no Ko 023
Choujin X 025
D-Grayman 245
Dandadan 067
Dorondororon 033
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 113
Jagaaaaaan 163
Journey to the West 124
Jujutsu Kaisen 192
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 271
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 069
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 366
Koukousei Kazoku 096
MASHLE 118
Natsuko no Sake 100
One Piece 1055
PPPPPP 043
Sakamoto Days 081
StageS 011-012
Sugoi Smartphone 013
Tomb Raider King 345-346
Witch Hat Atelier 059-060
Witch Watch 072


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Ouji wa Koi ga Dekinai (Ch.10)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.106)
Koe ga Dasenai Shoujo wa "Kanojo ga Yasashisugiru" to Omotteiru  (Ch.55-56)
Pochi Gokko (Ch.19) *[/Complete]*
Yome no Manimani (Ch.16-17)
Yuki Nee-chan no Kan-nou Gokko (Ch.13-14)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 2, 2022)

Chainsaw Man 101
Exorcist wo Otosenai 013-014
Hajime no Ippo1390
Kakkou no Iinazuke 121
Kasane to Subaru 005
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 056
Toukyou卍Revengers 264


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Asobinin wa Kenja ni Tenshoku Dekiru tte Shittemashita? ~Yuusha Party o Tsuihou Sareta Lv99 (Ch.35-37)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.35)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.24-25)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.143)
Infection (Ch.119)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.40)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.80)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.56)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.53)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.110)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.19)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni (Ch.28)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.201)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 3, 2022)

Moebana 003-004
Sentai Daishikkaku 061
Show-ha Shou-ten! 010
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 182
World Trigger 224


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 4, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 361


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.81)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.52)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou Datta you desu (Ch.1-9)
Otonari no Tenshi-sama ni Itsunomanika Dame Ningen ni Sareteita Ken (Ch.6)
Re:Monster (Ch.82)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.47)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-sha, Saikyou paati ni shinu hodo kitae rarete Muteki ni naru. (Ch.34)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.83)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.98)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.71-72)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 4, 2022)

8Kaijuu 068
Eternal Force 019
Gokurakugai 002
Onepunch-Man 169
Natsuko no Sake 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.58)
Hazure Hantei kara Hajimatta Cheat Majutsushi Seikatsu (Ch.10)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.41)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou datta You desu (Ch.10-17)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.206)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.111)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.120)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.66)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.69)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.110)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.68)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.116)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 5, 2022)

Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed To 272
Kajiki no Ryourinin 027
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 367


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 6, 2022)

Ao Ashi 292-301
Honjitsu no Burger 002
Oshi no Ko 090
StageS 013-014


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.40)
Danshi Koukousei wo Yashinaitai Oneesan no Hanashi (Ch.268)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.29)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.144)
Hime Kishi wa Barbaroi no Yome  (Ch.10)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.86)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.28)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu~ (Ch.16)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.367)
Sex Fantasy (Ch.4)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.164)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Kira Yamato  !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Hazure Hantei kara Hajimatta Cheat Majutsushi Seikatsu (Ch.11)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou Datta you desu (Ch.18)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.272)
Level 1 no Saikyou kenja (Ch.25)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.35)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.197)
Yuki Nee-chan no Kan-nou Gokko (Ch.15-20)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.361)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.89)
Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.45)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou Datta you desu (Ch.19)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.47)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku  (Ch.61)
Kami no Techigai de Shindara Cheat Gun Tsumi de Isekai ni Hourikomaremashita (Ch.21)
Valhalla Otintin-kan (Ch.11-17)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita node, Kokuhaku shitemita. (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 8, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 025
Aliens Area 010
Ao Ashi 302
Ao no Hako 064
Black Clover 333
Boku no Hero Academia 362
Chikyuu no Ko 024
Dandadan 068
Dorondororon 034
Jujutsu Kaisen 193
Koukousei Kazoku 097
MASHLE 119
Natsuko no Sake 102
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 073
One Piece 1056
PPPPPP 044
Sakamoto Days 082
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 011
Spy X Family 066
Sugoi Smartphone 014
Witch Watch 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.52)
Kawaranai de, Ogata-kun! (Ch.1)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.81)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.263)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.105)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.202)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 9, 2022)

Destroy All Humankind. They Can't Be Regenerated 039
Shangri-La Frontier 092


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 9, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 362


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Botsuraku Yotei nanode, Kaji Shokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.31)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.26)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.41-42)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.48-50)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.107)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.28)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakattan (Ch.36)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.47)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.62)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.31-34)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.89)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 10, 2022)

Choujin X 026
Exorcist wo Otosenai 015-016
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 114
Hitman 096-097
Moebana 005-006
Natsuko no Sake 103
Tomb Raider King 347
Tomodachi Game 097


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.21)
Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.36)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.49)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.48)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.84)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 11, 2022)

Eternal Force 020
Tomb Raider King 348
Tomodachi Game 098-103


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.30)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.29)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou Datta you desu (Ch.20)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.61)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.60-78)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.68-69)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.22)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.73-75)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 12, 2022)

Blue Lock 183
Dungeon Meshi 086
Otomege Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu 046
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 183


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 13, 2022)

Ao Ashi 303
Chi no Wadachi 127
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 070
StageS 015-016


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Gimai Seikatsu (Ch.9)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu (Ch.15)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.89)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.83)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.46)
Tsuihou sareta Onimotsu Tamer, Sekai Yuiitsu no Necromancer ni Kakusei suru (Ch.1-8)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Choukoukoukyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.24)


----------



## Black zetsu (Aug 13, 2022)

What tf I saw , how do you people read many mangaz like that , it's my 10th year being anime / manga follower and I read just 11 series

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 14, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 168


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Class Saiyasune de Urareta Ore wa, Jitsu wa Saikyou Parameter (Ch.13)
Douyara Watashi no Karada wa Kanzen Muteki no you desu ne (Ch.44)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.48-49)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.28)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.32)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.80)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.252-253)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.23)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.129)


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Aug 14, 2022)

Helck 100-106

Pokemon adventures 323-326

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 14, 2022)

Honjitsu no Burger 003
Natsuko no Sake 104
Orient 118


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 14, 2022)

Hikaru no Go chapter 4-10


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 15, 2022)

Baby Steps 433
Dai Dark 031
Dandadan 069
Hirayasumi 032
Tenkaichi: Nihon Saikyou Bugeisha Ketteisen 019


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Amakara Gishimai ni Hasamaretemasu (Ch.17)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.186)
Isekai NTR: Shinyuu no Onna wo Saikyou Skill de Otosu Houhou (Ch.16)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.62)
Keikenchi Chochiku de Nonbiri Shoushin Ryokou (Ch.13)
Majitora!(Ch.54)
Mobuko no Koi (Ch.31-40)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.91)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 15, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapters 79-80


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 16, 2022)

Chainsaw Man 102
Hajime no Ippo 1391
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 057
Make the Exorcist Fall in Love 017-018
Ookiku Furikabutte 184
Witch Hat Atelier 061


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.50)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.46)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.73)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.22)
Maou Gakuen no Hangyakusha (Ch.21-24)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.45)
Monogatari no Naka no Hito (Ch.20-28)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.52)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.33)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.34)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.59)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.97-100)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii. (Ch.32)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 16, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapters 81-82


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 17, 2022)

Daiya no A - Act II 298
Eden's Zero 203
Kakkou no Iinazuke 122
Moebana 007-008
Tomb Raider King 349
Toukyou卍Revengers 265


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Baby Steps (Ch.433)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.82)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.41)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.57)
Mutou to Satou (Ch.42-43)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.24)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.198)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.111)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.48)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.37)
Toorigakari ni One Point Advice shiteiku Type no Yankee (Ch.76-80)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.183)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 18, 2022)

Daiya no A - Act II 299
Eternal Force 021
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 034
Kachou Shima Kousaku 001-008
Kings' Viking 103
Natsuko no Sake 105
Onepunch-Man 170
Sentai Daishikkaku 062
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 079


----------



## Bouki (Aug 18, 2022)

Naruto 
For some reason I’m enjoying my second read more than the first


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.47)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.22)
Fuguushoku "Kanteishi" ga Jitsu wa Saikyou Datta: Naraku de Kitaeta Saikyou no "Shingan" de Musou suru (Ch.36-41)
Himekishi ga Classmate! (Ch.50)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.118)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.112)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.68)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.85)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.35-36)
Tenshi to Akuto!! (Ch.44)
Tensei Shite High Elf ni Narimashitaga, Slow Life wa 120-nen de Akimashita (Ch.13)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 18, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 83


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 19, 2022)

Blue Period. 000
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 072
Dragon Ball Chou 087
Kajiki no Ryourinin 028
Section Chief Shima Kousaku 009-017
Shangri-La Frontier 093


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.31)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.30)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.51-52)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.121)
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.27)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.54)
Ochikobore Datta Ani ga Jitsu wa Saikyou (Ch.7)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.25)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.165)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.117)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 20, 2022)

Grand Blue 078
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 273
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 071
StageS 017


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Ouji wa Koi ga Dekinai (Ch.11) *[/Complete]*
Frontier Diary (Ch.10)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.34)
Otonari no Tenshi-sama ni Itsunomanika Dame Ningen ni Sareteita Ken (Ch.7)
Sentai Red Isekai de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.6-10)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.77)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.37)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.42)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.109)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.264)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.70)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.13)
Sense (Ch.85)
Sentai Red Isekai de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.11-18)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 21, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 026
Aliens Area 011
Ao no Hako 065
Black Clover 334
Boku no Hero Academia 363
Chikyuu no Ko 025
Dorondororon 035
Jujutsu Kaisen 194
Koukousei Kazoku 098
MASHLE 120
Natsuko no Sake 106
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 074
One Piece 1057
PPPPPP 045
Sakamoto Days 083
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 012
Spy X Family 067
Sugoi Smartphone 015
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 062.5-063
Witch Watch 074


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Bunretsu Lover (Ch.2-5)
Cheat Skill "Shisha Sosei" ga Kakusei Shite (Ch.19)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.23)
Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai: Over Limit Skill Holder (Ch.18)
Isekai o Denma dake de Ikinuku (Ch.9)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.56)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.45)
Sentai Red Isekai de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.19)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.89-90)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 22, 2022)

Ao Ashi 304
Blue Lock 184
Dandadan 070
Honjitsu no Burger 004
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 064-067
Tomb Raider King 350


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 363


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.363)
Bunretsu Lover (Ch.6-12)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou Datta you desu (Ch.21)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.29)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.71)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.108)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.60)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.29)
Kuro Gal-san ga Kuru! (Ch.19)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.75)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.37)
Sentai Red Isekai de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.20)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.44)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.107)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 23, 2022)

Exorcist wo Otosenai 019-020
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 058
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 068
Tomb Raider King 351
Toukyou卍Revengers 266


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Black Gakkou ni Tsutometeshimatta Sensei (Ch.29)
Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.32)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.31)
Isekai de Cheat Skill wo Te ni Shita Ore wa, Genjitsu Sekai wo mo Musou Suru: Level Up wa Jinsei wo Kaeta (Ch.18)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.29)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.58)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.19)
Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki Desu ka? (Ch.61-63)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.92)


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 24, 2022)

Exorcist wo Otosenai 019-020
Caught up with Heart Gear


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 24, 2022)

Eden's Zero 204
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 115
Hajime no Ippo 1392
Moebana 009
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 074
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 069-070
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 184


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.59)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.54)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.48)
Mememori-kun ni wa Kanawanai (Ch.13)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.37)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.37-38)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 25, 2022)

Eternal Force 022
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 008
Kakkou no Iinazuke 123
Natsuko no Sake 107
Sentai Daishikkaku 063


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.62-63)
Ie ga Moete Jinsei Dou Demo Yoku Natta kara, Nokotta Nakenashi no Kin de Dark Elf no Dorei o Katta (Ch.12)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.43)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.207)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.113)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.79)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.82)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.122)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.40)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.36)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.199)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.127)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.26)
Sense (Ch.86)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.31)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.86)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.102-105)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.166)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.184)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.118)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 26, 2022)

Blue Lock 185
Chi no Wadachi 128
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 368
Oshi no Ko 091


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 27, 2022)

Choujin X 027
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 072
Natsuko no Sake 108
Witch Hat Atelier 062


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.368)
Majime Succubus Hiragi-san (Ch.33)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.40)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.128)
Sense (Ch.87)
Sentai Red Isekai de Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.21)
Yuru Fuwa Noka No Moji Bake Skill (Ch.13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.51)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.62-63)
Kami no Techigai de Shindara Cheat Gun Tsumi de Isekai ni Hourikomaremashita (Ch.22-23)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.83)
Megami no Sprinter (Ch.41-42) *[/Complete]*
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.70)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.49)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.18)
Tonari no Seki no Satou-san (Ch.20-21) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 28, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 027
Aliens Area 012
Ao no Hako 066
Black Clover 335
Boku no Hero Academia 364
Chikyuu no Ko 026
Dorondororon 036
Jujutsu Kaisen 195
Koukousei Kazoku 099
MASHLE 121
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 075
One Piece 1058
PPPPPP 046
Sakamoto Days 084
Sugoi Smartphone 016
Witch Watch 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Chy.364)
Gedou Ten'isha no Harem Dungeon Seisakuki (Ch.1-8)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou Datta you desu. (Ch.22)
Onegai, Nugashite (Ch.9-11)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.129)
Tensei shitara Dragon no Tamago datta: Ibara no Dragon Road (Ch.26)


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 29, 2022)

Dandadan 071
Section Chief Shima Kousaku 018-027


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 364


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.24-25)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.53)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.63)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.76)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.84)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.265)
Mobuko no Koi (Ch.41-50)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.130)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.99)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.108)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.86)


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 31, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 84


----------



## dhilonv (Aug 31, 2022)

Ao Ashi 305
Chainsaw Man 103
Eden's Zero 205
Exorcist wo Otosenai 021
Hajime no Ippo 1393
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 059
Moebana 010
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 075
Sentai Daishikkaku 064
Shangri-La Frontier 094
Tomb Raider King 352-353
Toukyou卍Revengers 267
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 185


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Dual na Kanojo no Taoshikata (Ch.38-39) *[/Complete]*
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.59)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.90)
Mobuko no Koi (Ch.51-59)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.131)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.92)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.39-40)
Tou no Kanri wo Shitemiyou (Ch.49)
Yuru Fuwa Noka No Moji Bake Skill (Ch.14-15)


----------



## Catamount (Aug 31, 2022)

Caught up on 19 Days and Out.


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 1, 2022)

8Kaijuu 069
Eternal Force 023
Ghostbuster Osamu 001-002
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 034.2
Kakkou no Iinazuke 124
Natsuko no Sake 109
Section Chief Shima Kousaku 028-036
Show-ha Shou-ten! 011
Skeleton Double 002
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 071
World Trigger 225


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo Sensei (Ch.38)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.83)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.53)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.27)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.44)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.114)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.35)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.85)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.123)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru the Comic (Ch.34-35)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.55)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.132)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.71)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.99)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.203)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.87)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.44)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.54)
Level 1 Dakedo Unique Skill de Saikyou Desu (Ch.37) 
Ore ga Watashi ni Naru made (Ch.55)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.87)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (Ch.78-80)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.167)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.111)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.119)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 2, 2022)

Blue Lock 186
Daiya no A - Act II 300
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 274
Kajiki no Ryourinin 029
Oshi no Ko 092
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 080


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.187)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.32)
Hajimete no Gal (Ch.145)
Infection (Ch.120)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.55-56)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.273-274)
Kinsou no Vermeil ~Gakeppuchi Majutshi wa Saikyou no Yakusai to Mahou Sekai wo Tsukisusumu~  (Ch.17-21)
KissxSis (Ch.152-154) *[/Complete]*
Otonari no Tenshi-sama ni Itsunomanika Dame Ningen ni Sareteita Ken (Ch.8)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.106)
Yuusha, Yamemasu (Ch.35)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.53)
Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.46)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.74)
Hazure Hantei kara Hajimatta Cheat Majutsushi Seikatsu (Ch.12)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.30)
Rental Girlfriend Tsukita-san (Ch.16)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.50)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.204)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.39)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.29-31)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.365)
Eris no Seihai (Ch.30)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.64)
Isekai NTR: Shinyuu no Onna wo Saikyou Skill de Otosu Houhou (Ch.17-19)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.86)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.266)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.50)
World Trigger (Ch.225)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.91)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.38)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 5, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 028
Aliens Area 013
Ao no Hako 067
Black Clover 336
Boku no Hero Academia 365
Chikyuu no Ko 027
Gokurakugai 003
Jujutsu Kaisen 196
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 369
Koukousei Kazoku 100
MASHLE 122
Natsuko no Sake 110
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 076
PPPPPP 047
Sakamoto Days 085
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 013
Sugoi Smartphone 017
Tokyo Demon Bride Story 001


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.26-30)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.28)
Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahoutsukai Yattemasu (Ch.22)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.31)
Mogusa-san (Ch.1-4)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.34)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.112)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 365


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.32)
Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete itadakimasu (Ch.23)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.87-88)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.369)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.87)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.60)
Maou Gakuen no Hangyakusha (Ch.25)
Parallel World Pharmacy (Ch.43)
Rental Girlfriend Tsukita-san (Ch.17)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.41-42)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.76)
Tsuihou sareta Onimotsu Tamer, Sekai Yuiitsu no Necromancer ni Kakusei suru (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 7, 2022)

Ao Ashi 306
Daiya no A - Act II 301
Dandadan 072
Eden's Zero 206
Exorcist wo Otosenai 022
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 116
Hajime no Ippo 1394
Kasane to Subaru 006
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 060
Kuutei Dragons 074
Moebana 011
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 076
Ousamatachi no Viking 104
Sentai Daishikkaku 065
Tomb Raider King 354-355
Toukyou卍Revengers 268


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.60)
Isekai Kenja no Tensei Musou: Game no Chishiki de Isekai Saikyou (Ch.16-22)
Isekai NTR: Shinyuu no Onna wo Saikyou Skill de Otosu Houhou (Ch.20-22)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.57)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.83)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.109)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru the Comic (Ch.36)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.49)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-sha, Saikyou paati ni shinu hodo kitae rarete Muteki ni naru (Ch.35)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.88)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 8, 2022)

Eternal Force 024
Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 003
Oshi no Ko 093
Skeleton Double 003
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 186


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 9, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 85

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.29)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.208)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.80)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.124)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.107)
Tsubame Tippuofu! (Ch.29)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.120)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 9, 2022)

Blue Lock 187
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 275
Hirayasumi 033
Natsuko no Sake 111


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 10, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 169-171


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.64)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.91)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.29)
Meikyuu Metro - Mezametara Saikyoushoku Datta node Shima Risu o Tsurete Shinsekai o Aruku (Ch.12)
Mogusa-san (Ch.5-10)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.200)
S Rank Boukensha de aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Father Con deshita (Ch.24)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.90)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.185-186)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.39)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 10, 2022)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 073
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 370


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.47)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.33)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Motoyuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.33)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.23)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.67)
Trash (Ch.1-17)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 11, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 029
Aliens Area 014
Ao no Hako 068
Black Clover 337
Blue Period. 054
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 002
Daiya no A - Act II 302
Honjitsu no Burger 005
Jujutsu Kaisen 197
Koukousei Kazoku 101
MASHLE 123
Natsuko no Sake 112
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 077
One Piece 1059
PPPPPP 048
Sakamoto Days 086
Sugoi Smartphone 018
Tomodachi Game 104
Witch Watch 076


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 12, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 86


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2022)

*Today:*

Hitokui Dungeon e Youkoso! THE COMIC (Ch.1-5)
Manadeshi ni Uragirarete Shinda Ossan Yuusha, Shijou Saikyou no Maou Toshite Ikikaeru (Ch.11)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.1-4)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.92)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 12, 2022)

Ballroom e Youkoso 066
Dandadan 073
The Dark Doctor Ikuru 002


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2022)

*Today:*


A-Rank Boukensha No Slow Life (Ch.30)
A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.33)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.37)
Isekai Kenja no Tensei Musou: Game no Chishiki de Isekai Saikyou (Ch.23)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu (Ch.16)
Majitora! (Ch.55)
Yankee JK Ayaka-san no Jakuten (Ch.40) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2022)

Chainsaw Man 104
Chi no Wadachi 129
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 061
Toukyou卍Revengers 269


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.370)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.61)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.37)
Onegai, Nugashite. (Ch.12)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.70)
Sonouchi kekkon made ikukedo ima wa mada (Ch.43-44) *[/Complete]*
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.205-206)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.87)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2022)

Eden's Zero 207
Hajime no Ippo 1395
Moebana 012
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 077
Sentai Daishikkaku 066


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.84)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.39)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.31-47)
Isekai Kenja no Tensei Musou (Ch.24)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.275)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.47)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.115)
Konjiki no Moji Tsukai (Ch.88)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.89)
Tensei shite Inaka de Slow Life wo Okuritai (Ch.46-55)
Tsugumomo (Ch.151)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 15, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 87


----------



## Rakiyo (Sep 15, 2022)

Reread the entirety of Tenkaichi 
Mato Seihei ch. 90
Naruto ch.13
and Dandadan ch.73


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2022)

8Kaijuu 070
Ao Ashi 307
Dungeon Meshi 087
Eternal Force 025
Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 004
Kakkou no Iinazuke 125
Shangri-La Frontier 095
Skeleton Double 004
Tenkaichi: Nihon Saikyou Bugeisha Ketteisen 020
Uchuu Kyoudai 391
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 187


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.34)
Class Teni de Ore dake Haburareta node, Doukyuusei Harem Tsukuru Koto ni Shita (Ch.19)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.48)
Fuguushoku "Kanteishi" ga Jitsu wa Saikyou Datta: Naraku de Kitaeta Saikyou no "Shingan" de Musou suru (Ch.42-43)
Hitokui Dungeon e Youkoso! THE COMIC (Ch.6)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou datta You desu (Ch.23)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.58)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.115-119)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.125)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.84)
Re:Monster (Ch.83)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.27-30)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.108)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.81)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.168-169)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.35)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.60)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.121)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 16, 2022)

Kajiki no Ryourinin 030
Kakkou no Iinazuke 126
Natsuko no Sake 113
Oshi no Ko 094
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 081


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 16, 2022)

Tower of God S3 Chapter 88


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.84)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.89)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.31-36)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.49)
NEET dakedo Hello Work ni Ittara Isekai ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.45)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.109-112)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.187)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 17, 2022)

Blue Lock 188
Grand Blue 079
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 074
Tokyo Underworld 001-002


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 17, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 172-173


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.33)
Level 1 no Saikyou kenja (Ch.26)
Kamiyama-san no Kamibukuro no Nakaniha (Ch.7)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.5-8)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga (Ch.11)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.30)
W x Y (Ch.37-38)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 18, 2022)

Honjitsu no Burger 006
Natsuko no Sake 114
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 014
Spy X Family 068


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.35)
Bunretsu Lover (Ch.13-14)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.119)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.50)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.41)
Rental Girlfriend Tsukita-san (Ch.18-19)
Shin no Jitsuryoku wa Girigiri made Kakushiteiyou to Omou (Ch.20)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.9-15)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.52-53)
W x Y (Ch.39)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.93)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 19, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 030
Aliens Area 015
Ao no Hako 069
Black Clover 338
Boku no Hero Academia 366
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 003
Dandadan 074
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 003-004
Ginka to Gluna 002
Hirayasumi 034
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 009
Koukousei Kazoku 102
MASHLE 124
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 078
One Piece 1060
PPPPPP 049
Sakamoto Days 087
Sugoi Smartphone 019
Witch Watch 077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.71-72)
A-Rank Party wo Ridatsu shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego-tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu. (Ch.36)
Isekaigaeri no Yuusha ga Gendai Saikyou! (Ch.19)
Kenja ga Nakama ni Natta! (Ch.40)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.61-62)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.267)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.113)
Rental Girlfriend Tsukita-san (Ch.20) *[/Complete]*
Sekai Saikyou no Kouei: Meikyuukoku no Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.22-23)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.207)
Tsuihou sareta Onimotsu Tamer, Sekai Yuiitsu no Necromancer ni Kakusei suru (Ch.10)
W x Y (Ch.40)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 043
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 073
Exorcist wo Otosenai 023
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 062
Sentai Daishikkaku 067
Toukyou卍Revengers 270


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 366


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 20, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 174-175


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 21, 2022)

Eden's Zero 208
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 117
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 078
Munou na Nana 076-077


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou, Shomin ni Ochiru (Ch.7-8)
Boku yori Medatsu na Ryuugakusei (Ch.13)
Frontier Diary (Ch.11)
Fuguushoku "Kanteishi" ga Jitsu wa Saikyou Datta: Naraku de Kitaeta Saikyou no "Shingan" de Musou suru (Ch.44-46)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.32)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.62)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.56-58)
Sekai Saikyou no Kouei: Meikyuukoku no Shinjin Tansakusha (Ch.24)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.16)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.100)
Tsubame Tippuofu! (Ch.30)
W x Y (Ch.41)


----------



## Van Basten (Sep 21, 2022)

_Mobile Suit Gundam: The Gihren Assassination Plot_


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 22, 2022)

Eternal Force 026
Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 005
Kakkou no Iinazuke 127
Natsuko no Sake 115
Onepunch-Man 171
Skeleton Double 005
The Reincarnated Inferior Magic Swordsman 072


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.51-55)
Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.90)
Fuguushoku "Kanteishi" ga Jitsu wa Saikyou Datta: Naraku de Kitaeta Saikyou no "Shingan" de Musou suru (Ch.47)
Hime Kishi wa Barbaroi no Yome (Ch.11)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.116)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.110)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.24)
Ookii Onnanoko wa Daisuki Desu ka? (Ch.64-65)
Tsuihou sareta Onimotsu Tamer, Sekai Yuiitsu no Necromancer ni Kakusei suru (Ch.11)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 22, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 176-178


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.23)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.19)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.30)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.276)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.81)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.126)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.41)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.201)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.133-134)
Sensei, Ore ni Kamawazu Itte Kudasai!! (Ch.51-52)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.71)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.90)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.109)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.17)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.122)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 23, 2022)

Blue Lock 189


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 23, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 179


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.24)
Hazure Akamadoushi wa Kenja Time ni Musou suru (Ch.16)
Hellmode ~Gamer Who Likes to Speedrun Becomes Peerless in a Parallel World With Obsolete Setting~ (Ch.1-32)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.40-41)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Motoyuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.34)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.268)
Okusan (Ch.125)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.113)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 24, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 180-181


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.42)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou datta You desu (Ch.24)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.55)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.46)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.92)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.18)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.170)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.36)


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Sep 25, 2022)

Battle Angel Alita: Last Order- chapter 4-9

One Punch Man  chapter 171


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 25, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 182-183


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.367)
Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo, Manamusume ga Dekita node Nonbiri Jinsei wo Ouka suru (Ch.33)
Isekai o Denma dake de Ikinuku (Ch.10)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.65)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.71)
Osananajimi ga Hisabisa ni Saikai shitara Otagai Kyonyuu ni Natteta (Ch.37-39)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.14)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.20)
Sense (Ch.88-90)
Sugoi Smartphone (Ch.1-5)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.77-79)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.94)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita node, Kokuhaku shitemita. (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 26, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 031
Aliens Area 016
Ao no Hako 070
Boku no Hero Academia 367
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 004
Dandadan 075
Daiya no A - Act II 303
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 005
Ginka to Gluna 003
Jujutsu Kaisen 198
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 075
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 371-372
Koukousei Kazoku 103
MASHLE 125
Natsuko no Sake 116
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 079
One Piece 1061
PPPPPP 050
Sakamoto Days 088
Shin Tokyo 003-004
Sugoi Smartphone 020
The Story Between a Dumb Prefect and a High School Girl with an Inappropriate Skirt Length 051
Witch Watch 078


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 367


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 26, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 184-186


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Gimai Seikatsu (Ch.10)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.120)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.30)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.85)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.371-372)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.269)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.59)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.35)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.38)
Sense (Ch.91-92)
Shinimodori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.51)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.19)
Tsuihou sareta Onimotsu Tamer, Sekai Yuiitsu no Necromancer ni Kakusei suru (Ch.12)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 27, 2022)

Chainsaw Man 105
Dai Dark 032
Daiya no A - Act II 304
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 373
Toukyou卍Revengers 271


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 28, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 187-188


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.73)
Frontier Diary (Ch.12)
Gokufuri Kyohi Shite Tesaguri Start! Tokka Shinai Healer, Nakama to Wakarete Tabi ni Deru (Ch.30)
Ima wa Mada "Osananajimi no Imouto" Desu kedo (Ch.1-7)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.111)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.373)
Kou 1 Desu ga Isekai de Joushu Hajimemashita (Ch.45)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.46)
Sense (Ch.93)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.37-38)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.48-49)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 28, 2022)

Hajime no Ippo 1396
Journey to the West 125-126
Moebana 014
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 079
Oshi no Ko 095
The Game Devil 001


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 29, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 189-192


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.85)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.54)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.121)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 29, 2022)

8Kaijuu 071
Kakkou no Iinazuke 128
Kings' Viking 105
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 188


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 30, 2022)

Eternal Force 027
Kajiki no Ryourinin 031
Natsuko no Sake 117
Sentai Daishikkaku 068
Tomb Raider King 356-359


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.47)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.65)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.209)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.117)
Meikyuu Metro - Mezametara Saikyoushoku Datta node Shima Risu o Tsurete Shinsekai o Aruku (Ch.13)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.76)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.91)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.171)
Sugoi Smartphone (Ch.6-8)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Suki na Ki ga Suru (Ch.17-18)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.188)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.123)


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 30, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 193-194


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 1, 2022)

Choujin X 028
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 277


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.59-62)
Ima wa Mada "Osananajimi no Imouto" Desu kedo (Ch.8)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.43-44)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.30)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.35)
Onee-chan wa Koiyoukai (Ch.34)
OreAku, Ore wa Seikan Kokka no Akutoku Ryoushu! (Ch.1-14)
Saikyo Shoku Kara Shokyu Shoku Ni Nattano Ni (Ch.1-3)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.110)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.38)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 1, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 195


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.37)
Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.47)
Hazure Hantei kara Hajimatta Cheat Majutsushi Seikatsu (Ch.13)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.277)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.53-59)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.135)
Shinja Zero no Megami-sama to Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.20)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.20)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.114)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii. (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 2, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 032
Aliens Area 017
Ao no Hako 071
Black Clover 339
Boku no Hero Academia 368
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 005
Ginka to Gluna 004
Honjitsu no Burger 007
Jujutsu Kaisen 199
Koukousei Kazoku 104
MASHLE 126
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 080
Ponkotsu Fuukiin to Skaato take ga Futekisetsu na JK no Hanashi 052
PPPPPP 051
Sakamoto Days 089
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 015
Shin Tokyo 005-006
Sugoi Smartphone 021
Witch Watch 079


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 368


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 2, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 196-197


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Bocchi no Boku ni Kyousei Kanojo ga Yattekita (Ch.20)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.368)
Hachinan tte, Sore wa Nai Deshou! (Ch.75)
Infection (Ch.121)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.66)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.59)
Kami no Techigai de Shindara Cheat Gun Tsumi de Isekai ni Hourikomaremashita (Ch.24-25)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.37)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.60-68)
Sense (Ch.94)
Shinja Zero no Megami-sama to Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.21)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (cH.21)
Strategic Lovers (Ch.19-20)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.130-131)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2022)

Blue Period. 055
Dandadan 076
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 006
Hirayasumi 035
Kachou Shima Kousaku 037-046
Natsuko no Sake 118
Show-ha Shou-ten! 012
World Trigger 226


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 3, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 198-199


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.61)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.29)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.63)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.46)
Shingeki no Eroko san (Ch.36)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.112)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 4, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 044
Exorcist wo Otosenai 024
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 063
Toukyou卍Revengers 272
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 189


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 4, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1005-1008

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 5, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 130
Eden's Zero 210
Hajime no Ippo 1397


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Hajimete no Gal (Ch.146)
Isekai de Skill wo Kaitai shitara Cheat na Yome ga Zoushoku Shimashita: Gainen Kousa no Structure (Ch.43-46)
Isekai Saikyou no Daimaou, Tenseishi Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.13)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.45)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.63)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Motoyuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.35)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.38)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.114)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 5, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1009-1010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.88)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.112)
Kono Bijutsubu ni wa Mondai ga Aru! (Ch.110)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.69-74)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.136)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.92)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.101)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.208)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 6, 2022)

Arslan Senki 108
Eternal Force 028
Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 007
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 036
Kakkou no Iinazuke 129
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 374
Moebana 015
Oshi no Ko 096
Sentai Daishikkaku 069
Skeleton Double 006


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.374)
Obaachan Shoujo Hinata-chan (Ch.75-77)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.137)
Shinja Zero no Megami-sama to Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.22)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.22)
Tsubame Tippuofu! (Ch.31)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.124)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.47)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 7, 2022)

Natsuko no Sake 119


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 8, 2022)

Blue Lock 190
Kasane to Subaru 007
Kuutei Dragons 075
Shin Tokyo 007-008


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.54)
Isekai Saikyou no Daimaou, Tenseishi Boukensha ni Naru (Ch.14)
Shiori Experience - Jimi na Watashi to Hen na Oji-san (Ch.63)
Sugoi Smartphone (Ch.9-21)
W x Y (Ch.42)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.74)
Busu ni Hanataba wo (Ch.3-17)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.73)
Isekai NTR: Shinyuu no Onna wo Saikyou Skill de Otosu Houhou (Ch.23-25)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.34)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.118)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.127)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.39)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.9-10)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.57)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.111)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.172)
Tsugumomo (Ch.152)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.189)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 9, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 200(S3end)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2022)

Natsuko no Sake 120
Tomb Raider King 360-361


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.67)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.82)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.270-271)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.93)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.20)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.48)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.11)
Shinimodori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.52)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.72)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.35)
World Trigger (Ch.226)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.52)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.74)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.30)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.31)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.86)
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.28)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.85)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.12)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.36)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.202)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.73)
Shiritsu Hakanai Gakuen (Ch.11-12)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.91)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.41-42)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.100)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.80)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.38)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.40)
Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.18)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.16)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.54)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.64)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun Gaiden (Ch.1-2) *[/Complete]*
Ore ga Watashi ni Naru made (Ch.56)
Shinja Zero no Megami-sama to Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.23)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.23)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.102)
Sugoi Smartphone (Ch.22)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.209)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.33)
Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.19)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.120-121)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.119)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.376)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.13)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.47)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.72-73)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.68)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.93)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 13, 2022)

8Kaijuu 072
Akane-Banashi 033
Aliens Area 018
Ao Ashi 308
Ao no Hako 072
Arslan Senki 109
Black Clover 340
Blue Lock 191
Boku no Hero Academia 369
Chainsaw Man 106
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 006
Daiya no A - Act II 305
Dandadan 077
Eternal Force 029
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 007
Game Maou 002
Ginka to Gluna 005
Hajime no Ippo 1398
Jujutsu Kaisen 200
Kakkou no Iinazuke 130
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 375
Koukousei Kazoku 105
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 064
MASHLE 127
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 080
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 081
One Piece 1062
Oshi no Ko 097
Otomege Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu 047
PPPPPP 052
Sakamoto Days 090
Sentai Daishikkaku 070
Sugoi Smartphone 022
Tomodachi Game 105
Toukyou卍Revengers 273
Uchuu Kyoudai 392
Witch Watch 080


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 14, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 195
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 278
Kajiki no Ryourinin 032
Natsuko no Sake 121
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 190


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Frontier Diary (Ch.13)
Hitokui Dungeon e Youkoso! THE COMIC (Ch.7)
Hino-san no Baka (Ch.100)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.128)
Mizutamari ni Ukabu Shima (Ch.1-4)
Shin no Jitsuryoku wa Girigiri made Kakushiteiyou to Omou (Ch.21)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.112)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.125)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2022)

Dungeon Meshi 088
Subete no jinrui o hakai suru. Sorera wa saisei dekinai. 040


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Gakuen Mono no Otome Game no Sekai ni Tensei shita kedo (Ch.1-9)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai de Jiyuu Sugiru Jikyuu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.15)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.48)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.278)
Ochikobore Datta Ani ga Jitsu wa Saikyou (Ch.8)
Ore no Kokan wa Bishoujo Datta no ka (Ch.1-14)
Ore ga Fujoshi de Aitsu ga Yuriota de (Ch.7-8)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.195)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.78)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Busu ni Hanataba wo. (Ch.18-35)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.53)
Gakuen Mono no Otome Game no Sekai ni Tensei shita kedo (Ch.10)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.122-123)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.35)
Mannen D-rank No Chuunen Boukensha, Yotta Ikioi De Densetsu No Ken Wo Hikkonuku (Ch.21)
Nichijou dewa Saenai Tada no Ossan, Hontou wa Chijou Saikyou no Senshin (Ch.1-6)
Saikyou no Shokugyou wa Yuusha demo Kenja demo naku Kanteishi (Kari) rashii desu yo? (Ch.39)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.21)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.24)
Subete no Jinrui wo Hakai suru. Sorera wa Saisei Dekinai. (Ch.40)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.45)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 16, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 034
Aliens Area 019
Ao Ashi 309
Ao no Hako 073
Black Clover 341
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 007
Ginka to Gluna 006
Honjitsu no Burger 008
Jujutsu Kaisen 201
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 076
Koukousei Kazoku 106
MASHLE 128
Natsuko no Sake 122
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 082
One Piece 1063
PPPPPP 053
Sakamoto Days 091
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 016
Shin Tokyo 009-010
Spy X Family 069
Sugoi Smartphone 023
Witch Watch 081


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 16, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 369


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1011-1012

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.369)
DHM - Dungeon + Harem + Master (Ch.1-10)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.68)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.272)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni...(Ch.29)
Sugoi Smartphone (Ch.23)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2022)

Hirayasumi 036
Dandadan 078
The Dark Doctor Ikuru 008


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 18, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1013-1014


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 045
Chainsaw Man 107
Daiya no A - Act II 306
Eden's Zero 212
Exorcist wo Otosenai 025
Hajime no Ippo 1399
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 376-377
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 065
Munou na Nana 078
Tomb Raider King 362-366
Toukyou卍Revengers 274


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.39)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.34)
Hokkaidou no Gen'eki Hunter ga Isekai ni Hourikoma Rete Mita: Elf Yome to Meguru Isekai Shuryou Life (Ch.1-7)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai de Jiyuu Sugiru Jikyuu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.16)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.64)
Mushoku no Eiyuu: Betsu ni Skill Nanka Iranakatta n da ga - Sainou Zero no Nariagari (Ch.37)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.115)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.47)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.173)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.43)
Tensei shite High Elf ni Narimashita ga, Slow Life wa 120-nen de Akimashita (Ch.14-15)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.132)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 19, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 201(S4)-202


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2022)

Chi no Wadachi 131
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 118
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 279
Moebana 016
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 081
Oshi no Ko 098
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru 073


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Botsuraku Youtei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu (Ch.34)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.60-61)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.120)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.113)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.65)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.38)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Motoyuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.36)
Re:teen: Mayu no Naka de Mou Ichido 10-dai no Kimi to Au (Ch.1-5)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.22)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.210)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.190)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 20, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapters 203-204


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.377)
Onii-chan wa Oshimai (Ch.67-68)
Sekai Saikyou no Kouei: Meikyuukoku no Shinjin Tansakusha(Ch.25)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.94)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 20, 2022)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 074
Eternal Force 030
Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 008
Kakkou no Iinazuke 131
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru 074
Skeleton Double 007


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 21, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1015-1017

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2022)

Yuusha ga Shinda 1-50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.188-191)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.48)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.279)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.129)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.74)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.47)
Shinja Zero no Megami-sama to Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.24)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.113)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.82)
Tonari no Furi-san ga Tonikaku Kowai (Ch.29-34)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.126)
Yome no Manimani (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2022)

Choujin X 029
Grand Blue 079.5
Natsuko no Sake 123
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru 074
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 082


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 22, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 205


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai no Meikyuu Toshi de Chiyu Mahoutsukai Yattemasu (Ch.23)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.72)
Ryunen! Todome Senpai (Ch.1-2)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.25)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.93)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.117)
Tsuihou sareta Onimotsu Tamer, Sekai Yuiitsu no Necromancer ni Kakusei suru (Ch.13)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 22, 2022)

Arslan Senki 110
Blue Lock 192
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 077
Naruto: Sasuke's Story - The Uchiha and the Heavenly Stardust: The Manga 001
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru 074
Shin Tokyo 011-012


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 23, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1018-1019

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.30-32)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.89-91)
Hore Shou no Half Elf-san (Ch.5-17)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.83)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.87)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.94)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.47)
Shishunki na Adam (Ch.29)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.174)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.211)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita node, Kokuhaku shitemita. (Ch.14)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 035
Aliens Area 020
Ao no Hako 074
Boku no Hero Academia 370
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 008
Daiya no A - Act II 307
Ginka to Gluna 007
Hunter Hunter 391
Koukousei Kazoku 107
MASHLE 129
Mr. Bride 018-025
Natsuko no Sake 124
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 083
One Piece 1064
PPPPPP 054
Sakamoto Days 092
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 191
Witch Watch 082


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 370


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.64-65)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.370)
Hunter x Hunter (Ch.386-391)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.69)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.15-16)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.15)
Shinimodori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.53)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Choukoukoukyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.25)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2022)

Dandadan 079
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 009
Shangri-La Frontier 096


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 24, 2022)

Been reading "The Witch and the Beast" as of late.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1021

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.75)
Busu ni Hanataba wo (Ch.36-38)
Eris no Seihai (Ch.32-33)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.31)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.273)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.81)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.37)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.37)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.51)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.26-27)
Tokushu Seiheki Kyoushitsu e Youkoso (Ch.4-5)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai!(Ch.88)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.191)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.28)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2022)

Chainsaw Man 108


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1022-1024


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2022)

Arslan Senki 111
Eden's Zero 213
Game Maou 003
Hajime no Ippo 1400
Journey to the West 127
Kakkou no Iinazuke 132
Moebana 017
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 082
Sentai Daishikkaku 071
Tenkaichi: Nihon Saikyou Bugeisha Ketteisen 021
Toukyou卍Revengers 275


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.86)
Frontier Diary (Ch.14)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.33)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.124)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.73)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.114)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.51)
Ningen Fushin no Boukenshatachi ga Sekai o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.38)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.14)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.103)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku ~Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.46)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.29-30)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 27, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 196
8Kaijuu 073
Eternal Force 031
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 037
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 010
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 280


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.55)
Chitose-kun wa Ramune Bin no Naka (Ch.7-8)
Frontier Diary (Ch.15-16) *[/Complete]*
Futoku no Guild (Ch.55)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.42)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.66)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.74)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.50-51)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.42)
Nise Kioku Soushitsu no Hachiyo-san (Ch.15) *[/Complete]*
S Rank Boukensha de aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Father Con deshita (Ch.25)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.50)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.28)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.31)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 27, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1025-1026

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2022)

Ao Ashi 310-311
Blue Lock 193
Choujin X 030
Kajiki no Ryourinin 033
Natsuko no Sake 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.62)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.210)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.32)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.280)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.121)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.378)
Ore no Kanojo ga Bakemono Datta (Ch.1-4)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.203)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.196)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.23)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.95)
Tenkou-saki no Seiso Karen na Bishoujo ga (Ch.12)
Valhalla Otintin-kan (Ch.18)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.133)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.127)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.40)


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1027-1028


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2022)

*Today:*

Hajimete no Gal (Ch.147)
Hunter X Hunter (Ch.392)
Infection (Ch.122)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.75)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.32)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.42)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.60-62)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.175)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.118)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 29, 2022)

Dai Dark 033
Kaguya Wants to Be Confessed to 281
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 078
Shin Tokyo 013-014


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 29, 2022)

Skeleton Soldier Couldn't Protect the Dungeon Chapter 206


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.56-57)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.76)
Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai (Ch.281) *[/Complete]*
NEET dakedo Hello Work ni Ittara Isekai ni Tsuretekareta (Ch.46)
Shinozaki-kun no Maintenance Jijou (Ch.1)
Yatarato Sasshi no Ii Ore wa, Dokuzetsu Kuudere Bishoujo no Chiisana Dere mo Minogasazu ni Guigui Iku (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 30, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 036
Ao no Hako 075
Black Clover 342
Boku no Hero Academia 371
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 009
Ginka to Gluna 008
Hunter Hunter 392
Jujutsu Kaisen 202
Koukousei Kazoku 108
MASHLE 130
Natsuko no Sake 126
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 084
PPPPPP 055
Sakamoto Days 093
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 017
Spy X Family 070
Witch Watch 083


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1029-1031


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2022)

*Today:*

Botsuraku Yotei no Kizoku dakedo, Hima Datta kara Mahou wo Kiwametemita @comic (Ch.1-7)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.58-61)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.45)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.70)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.77)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.52)
Majitora! (Ch.56)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.254-255)
Otonari no Tenshi-sama ni Itsunomanika Dame Ningen ni Sareteita Ken (Ch.9)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.77)
Shinozaki-kun no Mente Jijou (Ch.2-14)
Shinimodori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.54)
Tensei Shite Inaka de slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.56)
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.37)


----------



## Galan (Oct 31, 2022)

Second life Ranker 1-138 .


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2022)

Dandadan 080
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 010
Ookiku Furikabutte 185-186
Witch Hat Atelier 063


----------



## Perrin (Oct 31, 2022)

Two Piece


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 371


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1032-1034


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.76)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.31)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.65)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun  (Ch.274)
Meguro-san wa Hajimete ja Nai (Ch.60-61)
Reincarne (Ch.14)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.93)
Shinozaki-kun no Mente Jijou (Ch.15-16)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.101)
Tsugumomo (Ch.153)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.95-96)
Yome no Manimani (Ch.18)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 1, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 046
Chainsaw Man 109
Chi no Wadachi 132
Exorcist wo Otosenai 026
Hajime no Ippo 1401
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 066
Oshi no Ko 099
Toukyou卍Revengers 276


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2022)

Ao Ashi Ch. 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 2, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1035-1036+1036.5(*extra*)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.192)
Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.33)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai de Jiyuu Sugiru Jikyuu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.17-18)
Isekai Cheat Survival Meshi (Ch.46)
Isekai Monster Breeder (Ch.63)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.125)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.66)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.138)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.29)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.134)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 2, 2022)

Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 119
Moebana 018
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 083


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 3, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1037-1038

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2022)

*Today:*

Isekai Kenja no Tensei Musou: Game no Chishiki de Isekai Saikyou (Ch.25)
Jishou F-Rank no Oniisama ga Game de Hyouka sareru Gakuen no Chouten ni Kunrin suru Sou desu yo? (Ch.36)
Kaette kudasai! Akutsu-san (Ch.122-124)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.379)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.130)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.91)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.32)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.96)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.212)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.128)


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 3, 2022)

A lot of isekais, @Kira Yamato  you aight?


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 3, 2022)

Blue Lock 194
Eternal Force 032
Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 009
Hirayasumi 037
Onepunch-Man 173
Show-ha Shou-ten! 013
Skeleton Double 008
World Trigger 227-228


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.35)
Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.48)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.48)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.46)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.84)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.72)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.56)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.115)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.275)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.256)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.114)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.83)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.135)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.37-38)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 4, 2022)

Kakkou no Iinazuke 133
Natsuko no Sake 127
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru 075
Sentai Daishikkaku 072
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 083
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 192-193


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 4, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1039


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku (Ch.91)
Homeless Tensei: Isekai de Jiyuu Sugiru Jikyuu Jisoku Seikatsu (Ch.19)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.126)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.31)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Ch.1-6)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.25)
Ore wa Seikan Kokka no Akutoku Ryoushu! (Ch.15)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.75)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.48)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.176)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.30-31)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.113)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattandakedo Isekai ni Ijuu Suru (Ch.54)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.119)
Tsuihou sareta Onimotsu Tamer, Sekai Yuiitsu no Necromancer ni Kakusei suru (Ch.14)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 5, 2022)

Naruto: Sasuke Retsuden - Uchiha no Matsuei to Tenkyu no Hoshikuzu 002
Shin Tokyo 015-016


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 5, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1040-1041

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Busu ni Hanataba wo. (Ch.39-41)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Ch.7)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.16)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.24-25)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.33)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2022)

Ao Ashi Ch. 2


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 6, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 037
Ao no Hako 076
Baby Steps 434
Black Clover 343
Boku no Hero Academia 372
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 010
Ginka to Gluna 009
Hunter Hunter 393
Jujutsu Kaisen 203
Koukousei Kazoku 109
MASHLE 131
Natsuko no Sake 128
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 085
One Piece 1065
PPPPPP 056
Sakamoto Days 094
Witch Watch 084


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 6, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1042-1043

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 7, 2022)

Dandadan 081
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 011
Gokurakugai 004
Kasane to Subaru 008
Kuutei Dragons 076
Ponkotsu Fuukiin to Skaato take ga Futekisetsu na JK no Hanashi 053
Shin Tennis no Oujisama 264-266


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.63)
Baby Steps (Ch.434)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.371-372)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman. (Ch.54)
Hunter x Hunter (Ch.393)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.89)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.71)
Isekai Kenja no Tensei Musou: Game no Chishiki de Isekai Saikyou (Ch.26)
Isekai Yakkyoku (Ch.44)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.116)
Koisuru (Otome) no Tsukurikata (Ch.8-18)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.30)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.53)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.95)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.74)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.97)
Yuujin Chara wa Taihen desu ka? (Ch.32)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 372


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.92)
Isekai de Cheat Skill wo Te ni Shita Ore wa, Genjitsu Sekai wo mo Musou Suru: Level Up wa Jinsei wo Kaeta (Ch.19)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.36)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Ch.8)
Koisuru (Otome) no Tsukurikata (Ch.19)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.40)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.257)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.39)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.32.34)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 8, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1044


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2022)

Chainsaw Man 110
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 067
Toukyou卍Revengers 277


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 9, 2022)

Eden's Zero 215
Game Maou 004
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 378-380
Moebana 018.5
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 084
Oshi no Ko 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.87)
Douyara Watashi no Karada wa Kanzen Muteki no you desu ne (Ch.45-48)
Hell Mode: Yarikomizuki no Gamer wa Hai Settei no Isekai de Musou suru (Ch.33)
Isekai Kenkokuki (Ch.55)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.67)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.26)
Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku (Ch.14)
Sense (Ch.95)
Shiritsu Hakanai Gakuen (Ch.13)
Tensei Kizoku no Isekai Boukenroku: Jichou wo Shiranai Kamigami no Shito (Ch.47)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.192-193)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 9, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1045

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2022)

Ao Ashi Brotherfoot 006
Eternal Force 033
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru 076


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 10, 2022)

Reincarnated As An Aristocrat With An Appraisal Skill Chapter 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2022)

Ao Ashi Ch. 3


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2022)

8Kaijuu 074
Blue Lock 195
Choujin X 031
Naruto: Konoha Shinden - Yukemuri Ninpouchou 002
Natsuko no Sake 129
Sentai Daishikkaku 073
The Kajiki Chef: Divine Cuisine 033.5
Uchuu Kyoudai 393


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.40)
Cheat Skill "Shisha Sosei" ga Kakusei Shite (Ch.20-21)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.62-63)
Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.20)
Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.17)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.122)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.88)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Ch.9)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.380)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.131)
Maou-sama no Machizukuri!: Saikyou no Dungeon wa Kindai Toshi (Ch.45-46)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.76)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.97)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.92)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.61)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.50)
Tsubame Tippuofu! (Ch.32)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.129)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 11, 2022)

Botsuraku Yotei Nanode, Kajishokunin wo Mezasu Chapter 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.77)
A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.41)
Kyoudai hodo Chikaku Tooimono wa Nai (Ch.79)
Mushoku Tensei - Isekai Ittara Honki Dasu (Ch.86)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.63)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.58)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.32)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.139)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.115)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.120)
Tsuyokute New Saga (Ch.101-102)
W x Y (Ch.43)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 12, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1046-1047+1046.5(extra)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.42)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.20-24)
Koisuru (Otome) no Tsukurikata (Ch.20-22)
Manuke na FPS Player ga Isekai e Ochita Baai (Ch.20-24)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.17)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.177)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.213)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.79)
Tokushu Seiheki Kyoushitsu e Youkoso (Ch.6)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.69-71)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 13, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1048-1049

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2022)

*Today:*

Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.34)
Hunter x Hunter (Ch.394)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.40)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.72-73)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.36)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Ch.10)
Koisuru (Otome) no Tsukurikata (Ch.23-31)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.33)
Sense (Ch.96)
Shinimodori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.55)
Tensei Inja wa Hokusoemu (Ch.7-12)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 038
Ao no Hako 077
Capeta 099
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 011
Dandadan 082
Ginka to Gluna 010
Hunter Hunter 394
Jujutsu Kaisen 204
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 079
Koukousei Kazoku 110
MASHLE 132
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 086
One Piece 1066
Orient 119
PPPPPP 057
Sakamoto Days 095
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 018
Shin Tokyo 017-018
Spy X Family 071
Tomodachi Game 106
Witch Watch 085


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 14, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 2-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Busu ni Hanataba wo. (Ch.41-42)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.36)
Dungeon Kurashi No Moto Yuusha (Ch.38-40)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.31)
Isekai Mahou wa Okureteru! (Ch.45)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.66)
Kyoukai no Nai Sekai (Ch.14-19)
Level 0 no Maou-sama, Isekai de Boukensha wo Hajimemasu (Ch.5)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Motoyuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.37)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.28)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.136)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2022)

Chainsaw Man 111
Diamond in the Rough 046
Dungeon Meshi 089
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 068
Make the Exorcist Fall in Love 026.5
Toukyou卍Revengers 278


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Nov 15, 2022)

Ruri Dragon ch 1
Chainsawman ch 111
Mashle ch 125 -129
Ruroni Kenshin ch 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapter 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Hazure Akamadoushi wa Kenja Time ni Musou suru (Ch.17)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.68)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.258-260)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.104)
Tensei shitara Dragon no Tamago datta: Ibara no Dragon Road (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 16, 2022)

Blue Lock 196
Eden's Zero 216
Hajime no Ippo 1402
Moebana 019
Onepunch-Man 174


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 16, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapter 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.193)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.37)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.89)
Kenja no Mago (Ch.72)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.117)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.381)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.34)
Save & Load no Dekiru Yadoya-San (Ch.23)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.31)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.98)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.72)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.194) *[/Complete]*


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 17, 2022)

Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 010
Natsuko no Sake 130
Sentai Daishikkaku 074
Skeleton Double 009


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2022)

Ao Ashi Ch. 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Hazure Skill "Kage ga Usui" o Motsu Guild Shokuin ga, Jitsu wa Densetsu no Ansatsusha (Ch.28-30)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.34)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Episode 11)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.132)
Otome no Teikoku (Ch.261)
Saikyou no Kurokishi, Sentou Maid ni Tenshoku shimashita (Ch.48)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.32)
Shin no Jitsuryoku wa Girigiri made Kakushiteiyou to Omou (Ch.22)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.49)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.35)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.84)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.51)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.137)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.130)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2022)

Ballroom e Youkoso 067
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 381
Natsuko no Sake 131
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 084


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 18, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapter 7


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2022)

Ao Ashi 312
Arslan Senki 112
Choujin X 031.2
Eternal Force 034
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 120
Kakkou no Iinazuke 135
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 080
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 085
Naruto: Sasuke Retsuden - Uchiha no Matsuei to Tenkyu no Hoshikuzu 003
Ookiku Furikabutte 187
Shin Tokyo 019-020


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Circle Zero's Otherworldly Hero Business: Re (Ch.65-74) [/Season 1 Complete]
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.43)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.33)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.276)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.96)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.33)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.178)
The Holy Grail of Eris (Ch.34)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.44)
TS Gakuen no Nichijou (Ch.1-8)
Ura Account Joshi (Ch.18-19)


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 19, 2022)

Dandadan: Chapter 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 19, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 8-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Hajirau Kimi ga Mitainda (Ch.35)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.36)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.45)
Tensei shitara Dragon no Tamago datta: Ibara no Dragon Road (Ch.28)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.214)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 20, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 039
Angou Gakuen no Iroha 001
Ao Ashi 313
Ao no Hako 078
Blue Period. 056
Boku no Hero Academia 373
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 075
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 012
Ginka to Gluna 011
Hunter Hunter 395
Ichinose-ke no Taizai 002
Journey to the West 128
Koukousei Kazoku 111
MASHLE 133
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 087
One Piece 1067
PPPPPP 058
Saint Seiya - Next Dimension 096-102
Sakamoto Days 096
Witch Watch 086


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 20, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1050-1051

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Hellmode ~Gamer Who Likes to Speedrun Becomes Peerless in a Parallel World With Obsolete Setting~ (Ch.34)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.85)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.90)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.44-45)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.98)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 21, 2022)

Dandadan 083
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 012
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 069


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 21, 2022)

One Piece Chapters 1052-1053

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 22, 2022)

Destroy All of Humanity. It Can't Be Regenerated 041
Chainsaw Man 112
Eden's Zero 217
Hajime no Ippo 1403
Munou na Nana 079
Sentai Daishikkaku 075


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.93)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.74)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.32)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou Datta you desu (Ch.25)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.69)
Nito no Taidana Isekai Shoukougun: Saijaku Shoku "Healer" nano ni Saikyou wa Cheat desu ka? (Ch.27)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.38)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.116-117)
Sekkaku Cheat wo Moratte Isekai ni Teni shita n dakara, Suki na you ni Ikitemitai (Ch.34)
Sense (Ch.97)
Sobiwaku Zero no Saikyou Kenshi Demo, Noroi no Soubi (kawaii) Nara 9999-ko Tsuke-hodai (Ch.37)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.94)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.46)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.215)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 22, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 373


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 23, 2022)

Game Maou 005
Kakkou no Iinazuke 136
Moebana 020
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 086


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Botsuraku Yotei no Kizoku dakedo, Hima Datta kara Mahou wo Kiwametemita @comic (Ch.8)
Busu ni Hanataba wo (Ch.43-44)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.49)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.38)
Kyougaku Koukou no Genjitsu (Ch.1-57)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.26)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.51)
Shijou Saikyou Orc-san no Tanoshii Isekai Harem-zukuri (Ch.94)
Shinozaki-kun no Mente Jijou (Ch.17)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 23, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1054+1053/1054.5(extras)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.62-64)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.88)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.56)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.90)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.123)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.17)
Kyougaku Koukou no Genjitsu (Ch.58-74)
Oshi no Ko (Ch.1-11)
S Rank Boukensha de aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Father Con deshita (Ch.26)
Sekai de Tada Hitori no Mamonotsukai: Tenshoku shitara Maou ni Machigawaremashita (Ch.41)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.99)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.116)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.122-124)
Tsubame Tippuofu! (Ch.33)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.39-41)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1055


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2022)

Ao Ashi Ch. 5


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 24, 2022)

Read? More like currently reading.
Bleach in fact.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 24, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 197
8Kaijuu 075
Eternal Force 035
Grand Blue 080


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 25, 2022)

Dai Dark 034
Hirayasumi 038
Inferior Magic Swordsman 077
Kajiki no Ryourinin 034
Naruto: Konoha Shinden - Yukemuri Ninpouchou 003


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.78)
Cut & Paste de kono Sekai wo Ikite iku (Ch.65-71)
Isekai Yurutto Survival Seikatsu (Ch.17)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.49)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.39)
Kojiin Tamer (Ch.30)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.43)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.54)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.39)
Oshi no Ko (Ch.12-68)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.77)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.197)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.52)
Valhalla Otintin-kan (Ch.19)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.42)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.131)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Hazure Hantei kara Hajimatta Cheat Majutsushi Seikatsu (Ch.14)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.67)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.127-128)
Itsudemo Jitaku Ni Kaerareru Ore Wa, Isekai De Gyoushounin O Hajimemashita (Ch.32)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.277)
Moto Sekai 1-i no Sub-Chara Ikusei Nikki: Hai Player, Isekai wo Kouryakuchuu! (Ch.43)
Oshi no Ko (Ch.69-100)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.35-36)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.47)
Tsuihou sareta Onimotsu Tamer, Sekai Yuiitsu no Necromancer ni Kakusei suru (Ch.15)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.20)
Yuusha Shoukan ni Makikomareta kedo, Isekai wa Heiwa deshita (Ch.41)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 26, 2022)

Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 081
Shin Tokyo 021-022


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1056

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Busu ni Hanataba wo. (Ch.45)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.194)
Jahy-sama Won't Be Discouraged! (Ch.78)
Mone-san no Majime Sugiru Tsukiaikata (Ch.1)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.76-87)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.179)


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1057


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 28, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 040
Angou Gakuen no Iroha 002
Ao no Hako 079
Black Clover 344
Boku no Hero Academia 374
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 013
Dandadan 084
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 013
Ginka to Gluna 012
Honjitsu no Burger 009
Hunter Hunter 396
Ichigooki! Soujuu-chuu 001
Ichinose-ke no Taizai 003
Jujutsu Kaisen 205
Koukousei Kazoku 112
MASHLE 134
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 088
PPPPPP 059
Sakamoto Days 097
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 019
Tomb Raider King 367-373
Witch Hat Atelier 064
Witch Watch 087


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Akuyaku Reijou no Shitsuji-sama: Hametsu Flag wa Ore ga Tsubusasete itadakimasu (Ch.24)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.373-374)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.46)
Maou Toubatsu shita Ato, Medachitakunai node Guild Master ni Natta (Ch.29)
Mieruko-chan (Ch.47)
Mone-san no Majime Sugiru Tsukiaikata (Ch.2)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.204)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.37)
Rougo ni Sonaete Isekai de 8-manmai no Kinka wo Tamemasu (Ch.78-79)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken  (Ch.102)
Uragirareta S-Rank Boukensha no Ore wa, Aisuru Dorei no Kanojora to Tomoni Dorei dake no Harem Guild wo Tsukuru (Ch.43-48)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.21) *[/Complete]*
Zettai ni Damage wo Ukenai Skill wo Moratta node, Boukensha toshite Musou shitemiru (Ch.10-17) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1058

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 047
Chi no Wadachi 133
Exorcist wo Otosenai 027
Otomege Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu 048
Tenkaichi: Nihon Saikyou Bugeisha Ketteisen 022


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.79)
Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.25)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.75)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.90)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.118)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.67)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.52)
Maou Gun Saikyou no Majutsushi wa Ningen datta (Ch.31)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.64)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.29-30)


----------



## Galan (Nov 30, 2022)

Versus 1 
Return of Disaster Class Hero 1-48


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 30, 2022)

One Piece Chapter 1059

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2022)

Blue Lock 197
Chi no Wadachi 134
Choujin X 032
Eden's Zero 218
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 121
Game Maou 006
Hirayasumi 039
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 382
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 070
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 087
Onepunch-Man 175
Oshi no Ko 101
Sentai Daishikkaku 076
Shangri-La Frontier 097


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2022)

*Today:*

Kajiya de Hajimeru Isekai Slow Life (Ch.16)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.124)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.382)
Mobuko no Koi (Ch.60-64)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.41)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.48)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako?Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.33)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.89)
Yome no Manimani (Ch.20)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2022)

Today:

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.43)
2.5D Seduction (Ch.80)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.133)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.70)
Level 1 no Saikyou kenja (Ch.27)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.278)
Manadeshi ni Uragirarete Shinda Ossan Yuusha, Shijou Saikyou no Maou Toshite Ikikaeru (Ch.12)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru the Comic (Ch.42)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.38)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.100)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.53)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.62)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita node, Kokuhaku shitemita. (Ch.15)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 10-11


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 2, 2022)

Blue Lock 198
Eternal Force 036
Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 011
Kakkou no Iinazuke 137
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru 078
Shangri-La Frontier 098
Show-ha Shou-ten! 014
Skeleton Double 010


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2022)

*Today:*

Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.86)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.91)
NEET Kunoichi to Nazeka Dousei Hajimemashita (Ch.33)
Ore ga Watashi ni Naru made (Ch.57)
Oshi no Ko (Ch.101)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.78)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako?Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.34)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.138)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.132)
Yuzukawa-san wa, Sasshite Hoshii (Ch.35)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapter 12


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2022)

Choujin X 032.2
Gokurakugai 005
Naruto: Sasuke Retsuden - Uchiha no Matsuei to Tenkyu no Hoshikuzu 004
Shin Tokyo 023


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.44)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.94)
It's Not Meguro-san's First Time (Ch.62)
Koisuru (Otome) no Tsukurikata (Ch.32-33)
Maseki Gourmet: Mamono no Chikara wo Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.36-40)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.97)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.39)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.117)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.114)
Yakyuu de Sensou suru Isekai de Choukoukoukyuu Ace ga Jakushou Kokka o Sukuu Youdesu (Ch.26)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 13-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2022)

*Today:*

Ichijou-San Wa Kao Ni Deyasui (Ch.18)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.129-130)
Moto Saikyou no Kenshi wa, Isekai Mahou ni Akogareru (Ch.43)
NEET dakedo Hello Work ni Ittara Isekai ni Tsuretekareta  (Ch.47)
Saikyou Mahoushi no Inton Keikaku (Ch.15)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.18)
Shinozaki-kun no Mente Jijou (Ch.18)
Souzai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.40-44)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 4, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 374


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2022)

*Today:*

Ayakashi Triangle (Ch.1-27)
Gimai Seikatsu (Ch.11)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.64-65)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.76)
Koisuru (Otome) no Tsukurikata (Ch.34-35)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.92)
Meikyuu Metro - Mezametara Saikyoushoku Datta node Shima Risu o Tsurete Shinsekai o Aruku (Ch.14-15)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.71)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.37)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou. (Ch.23)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.99)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 5, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 041
Angou Gakuen no Iroha 003
Ao no Hako 080
Black Clover 345
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 014
Dandadan 085
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 014
Ginka to Gluna 013
Hunter Hunter 397
Ichigooki! Soujuu-chuu 002
Ichinose-ke no Taizai 004
Jujutsu Kaisen 206
Koukousei Kazoku 113
MASHLE 135
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 089
One Piece 1068
PPPPPP 060
Sakamoto Days 098
Shangri-La Frontier 099
Witch Watch 088


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2022)

*Today:*

Arifureta Shokugyou de Sekai Saikyou (Ch.64)
Ayakashi Triangle (Ch.28-33)
Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.56)
Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.37)
Gakuen Mono no Otome Game no Sekai ni Tensei shita kedo, Cheat-mochi no Haikei Danshi Seito Datta you desu. (Ch.11)
Kanchigai no Atelier Meister (Ch.32)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.91)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.57)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Naze ka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu Shitemasu! (Ch.12-13)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.39)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2022)

Chainsaw Man 113
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 383


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2022)

*Today:*

Ayakashi Triangle (Ch.34-38)
Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.41)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.195)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.89)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.34)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.47)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.125)
Kekkon Yubiwa Monogatari (Ch.73)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.71)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Motoyuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.38)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.21)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.118)
Sense (Ch.98)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.105)
Tensei Kenja no Isekai Raifu ~Daini no Shokugyo wo Ete, Sekai Saikyou ni Narimashita~ (Ch.54)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.216-217)


----------



## Galan (Dec 7, 2022)

Great Mage Returns after 4000 years - Ch 148


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2022)

Eden's Zero 219
Game Maou 007
Hajime no Ippo 1404
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 071
Kuutei Dragons 077
Oshi no Ko 102
Ponkotsu Fuukiin to Skaato take ga Futekisetsu na JK no Hanashi 054
Sentai Daishikkaku 077
Uchuu Kyoudai 394


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2022)

*Today:*

Botsuraku Yotei no Kizoku dakedo, Hima Datta kara Mahou wo Kiwametemita @comic (Ch.9)
Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.21)
Isekai de Slow Life wo (Ganbou) (Ch.33)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.50)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.119)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.134)
Oshi no Ko (Ch.102)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.40)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.101)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.118)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.180)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 8, 2022)

8Kaijuu 076


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2022)

*Today:*

Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai: Over Limit Skill Holder (Ch.19)
Next Life (Ch.41-42)
Sekai no Owari no Sekairoku (Ch.69)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.75)
Shinja Zero no Megami-sama to Hajimeru Isekai Kouryaku (Ch.25)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.133)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2022)

Kajiki no Ryourinin 035
Naruto: Konoha Shinden - Yukemuri Ninpouchou 004


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 9, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 15-16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2022)

Choujin X 033
Eternal Force 037
Kakkou no Iinazuke 138
Shin Tokyo 024
Tomb Raider King 374-379


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2022)

*Today:*

Cheat Skill "Shisha Sosei" ga Kakusei Shite (Ch.22)
Hitokui Dungeon e Youkoso! THE COMIC (Ch.8)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.92)
Makenshi no Maken ni Yoru Maken no Tame no Harem Life (Ch.20)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.72)
Osananajimi ga Zettai ni Makenai Love Comedy (Ch.31)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.27)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.88)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanodes Chapter 17-18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2022)

*Today:*

Busu ni Hanataba wo. (Ch.46-47)
Peach Boy Riverside (Ch.59)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.279)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.30-31)
Shiritsu Hakanai Gakuen (Ch.14)
Teihen Ryoushu no Kanchigai Eiyuutan (Ch.48)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 11, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 042
Angou Gakuen no Iroha 004
Ao no Hako 081
Boku no Hero Academia 375
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 015
Ginka to Gluna 014
Honjitsu no Burger 010
Hunter Hunter 398
Ichigooki! Soujuu-chuu 003
Ichinose-ke no Taizai 005
Jinzou Ningen 100 002
Koukousei Kazoku 114
MASHLE 136
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 090
One Piece 1069
PPPPPP 061
Sakamoto Days 099
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 020
Shangri-La Frontier 100-101
Spy X Family 072
Witch Watch 089


----------



## Jugo13 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hunter X Hunter (ch.347- 355)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.81)
Ayakashi Triangle (Ch.39-45)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.375)
Busu ni Hanataba wo. (Ch.47-48)
Genjitsushugisha no Oukokukaizouki (Ch.49)
Hitokui Dungeon e Youkoso! THE COMIC (Ch.9)
Hunter x Hunter (Ch.395)
Killing Bites (Ch.99-105)
NEET Kunoichi to Nazeka Dousei Hajimemashita (Ch.34)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.205-210)
Re:Monster (Ch.84-85)
Watashi no Oshi wa Akuyaku Reijou (Ch.24-25)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2022)

Blue Lock 199
Dandadan 086
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 015


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 12, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 19-20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2022)

*Today:*

Binetsu Kuukan (Ch.26-27)
Hitokui Dungeon e Youkoso! THE COMIC (Ch.10-11)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.77)
Isekai Kenja no Tensei Musou: Game no Chishiki de Isekai Saikyou (Ch.27)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Ch.14)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.68)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.25)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.48)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.65)
Ochikobore Datta Ani ga Jitsu wa Saikyou (Ch.9)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.211)
Shin no Nakama ja Nai to Yuusha no Party wo Oidasareta node, Henkyou de Slow Life suru Koto ni Shimashita (Ch.50)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 13, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 375


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 048
Exorcist wo Otosenai 028
Hajime no Ippo 1405
Shangri-La Frontier 102


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 14, 2022)

Ao Ashi 314-315
Eden's Zero 220
Moebana 021
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 088
Onepunch-Man 176
Sentai Daishikkaku 078
Shangri-La Frontier 103
Tokyo Revengers 278.4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.45)
Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.66)
Hellmode ~Gamer Who Likes to Speedrun Becomes Peerless in a Parallel World With Obsolete Setting~ (Ch.35)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.84-85)
Jikan Teishi Yuusha (Ch.34)
Magi Craft Meister (Ch.47)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.32)
Tensei shite High Elf ni Narimashita ga, Slow Life wa 120-nen de Akimashita (Ch.16)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.73)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.90)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.39-40)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 15, 2022)

Eternal Force 038
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 122
Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 012
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 072
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru 079
Skeleton Double 011


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2022)

*Today:*

Death March kara Hajimaru Isekai Kyousoukyoku  (Ch.92)
DHM - Dungeon + Harem + Master (Ch.11-12)
Fantasy Bishoujo Juniku Ojisan to (Ch.131)
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! (Ch.211)
Juukinzoku Kanojo (Ch.1-14)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.126)
Kikaku Hazure no Eiyuu ni Sodaterareta, Joushiki Hazure no Mahou Kenshi (Ch.6)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.135)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.72)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.52)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.76)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.102)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.119)
Tenohira Kaitaku Mura de Isekai Kenkokuki: Fueteku Yome-tachi to Nonbiri Mujintou Life (Ch.39)
Tensei Shite Inaka de slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.57)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.29)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 15, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 21-22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2022)

Blue Lock 200
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 038-040
Kachou Shima Kousaku 047-055
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 085
Tomodachi Game 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2022)

*Today:*

Attouteki Gacha Un De Isekai O Nariagaru! (Ch.28-32)
Bocchi no Boku ni Kyousei Kanojo ga Yattekita (Ch.21)
Fuguushoku to Baka ni Saremashita ga, Jissai wa Sorehodo Waruku Arimasen? (Ch.26)
Ichiokunen Button wo Renda shita Ore wa (Ch.20-21)
Isekai de Te ni Ireta Seisan Skill wa Saikyou Datta you desu.(Ch.26)
Keikenchi Chochiku de Nonbiri Shoushin Ryokou (Ch.14-16)
Kikaku Hazure no Eiyuu ni Sodaterareta, Joushiki Hazure no Mahou Kenshi (Ch.7)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.280)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.33)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.75-77)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.79)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.34)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru (Ch.85)
Tonari no Nobukuni-san wa Ore no Koto ga Suki na Ki ga Suru (Ch.19-20)
World's End Harem - Fantasia (Ch.33-34)


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Dec 16, 2022)

Jujutsu Kaisen chapter 205,206


Ruroni Kenshin chapter 66,67,68

One Punch Man chapter 174,175,176


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 16, 2022)

Ao Ashi Ch. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2022)

*Today:*

Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.87)
Kenja no Deshi wo Nanoru Kenja (Ch.54)
Kuro Gyaru-san ga Kuru! (Ch.20)
Nakahara-kun no Kahogo na Imouto (Ch.82)
Neeko wa Tsurai yo (Ch.38)
Re:Monster (Ch.86)
Sense (Ch.99)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 17, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 23-25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2022)

Dungeon Meshi 090
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 082
Naruto: Sasuke Retsuden - Uchiha no Matsuei to Tenkyu no Hoshikuzu 005
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 195


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2022)

*Today:*

Ayakashi Triangle (Ch.46-50)
A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.46)
Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.41)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.22)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.132)
Kanzen Kaihi Healer no Kiseki (Ch.37)
Majitora! (Ch.57)
Omoi ga Omoi Omoi-san (Ch.73)
Mato Seihei no Slave (Ch.98)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.49)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako?Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.35)
Shoukan sareta Kenja wa Isekai wo Yuku - Saikyou nano wa Fuyou Zaiko no Item deshita (Ch.30)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.181)
Teisou Gyakuten Sekai (Ch.34)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.218)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.31)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 19, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 043
Angou Gakuen no Iroha 005
Ao no Hako 082
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 016
Dandadan 087
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 016
Ginka to Gluna 015
Hirayasumi 040
Honjitsu no Burger 011
Hunter Hunter 399
Ichigooki! Soujuu-chuu 004
Ichinose-ke no Taizai 006
Jinzou Ningen 100 003
Jujutsu Kaisen 207
Kakkou no Iinazuke 139
Koukousei Kazoku 115
MASHLE 137
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 091
PPPPPP 062
Sakamoto Days 100
Witch Watch 090


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2022)

*Today:*

Ayakashi Triangle (Ch.51-113)
Choppiri Toshiue demo Kanojo ni Shite Kuremasu ka? (Ch.22-23)
Garbage Brave: Isekai ni Shoukan Sare Suterareta Yuusha no Fukushuu Monogatari (Ch.32)
Konjiki no Word Master: Yuusha Yonin ni Makikomareta Unique Cheat (Ch.93)
Mahou Shoujo ni Akogarete (Ch.44)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.31)
Shinimodori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.56)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 26-27


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Dec 20, 2022)

Ruroni Kenshin chapter 71,72

Witch Watch chapter 1

Chainsawman chapter 111,112,113

Mashle chapter 137


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2022)

*Today:*

Ayakashi Triangle (Ch.114)
Choppiri Toshiue demo Kanojo ni Shite Kuremasu ka? (Ch.24)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Ch.15)
Okinawa de Suki ni Natta Ko ga Hougen Sugite Tsurasugiru (Ch.16)
Oku-sama wa Niizuma-chan (Ch.40)
Ryoumin 0-nin Start no Henkyou Ryoushusama (Ch.40)
Shinozaki-kun no Mente Jijou (Ch.19)
The Holy Grail of Eris (Ch.35)
Tsuki ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu (Ch.80)
Tsubame Tippuofu! (Ch.34)
W x Y (Ch.44)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.30)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2022)

Boruto: Naruto Next Generations 076
Chainsaw Man 114
Dragon Ball Chou 088
Shangri-La Frontier 104-105


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 20, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 28-29

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2022)

*Today:*

Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.25)
Dosanko Gyaru Is Mega Cutei (Ch.90)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.75)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.86-90)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.195)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.78-79)
Risou no Himo Seikatsu (Ch.52)
Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako?Maou ni Nattara Zutto Ore no Musou Turn (Ch.36)
Sex and Dungeon (Ch.35)
Shinjiteita Nakama-tachi ni Dungeon Okuchi de Korosarekaketa ga Gift "Mugen Gacha" de Level 9999 no Nakama-tachi wo Te ni Irete Moto Party Member to Sekai ni Fukushuu & "Zamaa!" Shimasu! (Ch.66-67)
Sousou no Frieren (Ch.106)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2022)

Choujin X 033-2
Game Maou 008
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 384
Oshi no Ko 103


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 21, 2022)

Catching up on Jojolion.


Jojolion chapter 24-33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2022)

*Today:*

Doutei Zetsumetsu Rettou (Ch.38)
Erotic x Anabolic (Ch.1-10)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.57)
Isekai de tadahitori no mamono tsukai ~ tenshoku shitara maou ni machigawa remashita (Ch.42)
Jimina Ken Sei Wa Sore Demo Saikyoudesu (Ch.77)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.383-384)
Kyoukai Meikyuu to Ikai no Majutsushi (Ch.53)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.22)
Next Life (Ch.43)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.103)
Takarakuji de 40-oku Atattanda kedo Isekai ni Ijuusuru (Ch.55)
Tonari no Seki ni Natta Bishoujo ga Horesaseyou to Karakattekuru ga Itsunomanika Kaeriuchi ni Shiteita (Ch.12)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapters 30-31


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 22, 2022)

3-gatsu no Lion 198
Eternal Force 039
Kachou Shima Kousaku 056-075
Tomb Raider King 380-383


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2022)

*Today:*

Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.55)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.136)
Maseki Gourmet: Mamono no Chikara wo Tabeta Ore wa Saikyou! (Ch.41)
Oshi no Ko (Ch.103)
Sangatsu No Lion (Ch.198)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Ken wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.22-31)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.125-126)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.134)
Yondome wa Iyana Shi Zokusei Majutsushi (Ch.41)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 23, 2022)

Arslan Senki 113
Kachou Shima Kousaku 076-086
Naruto: Konoha Shinden - Yukemuri Ninpouchou 005
Shangri-La Frontier 106


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 23, 2022)

Ao Ashi Ch. 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 23, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapter 32

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2022)

*Today:*

Haite Kudasai, Takamine San (Ch.40-42)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.91)
Jijyou wo Shiranai Tenkousei ga Guigui Kuru (Ch.91-143)
Kekkon Surutte, Hontou desu ka? (Ch.93)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.120)
Kujibiki Tokushou Musou Harem-ken (Ch.33)
Maou ni Natta node, Dungeon Tsukutte Jingai Musume to Honobono suru (Ch.55)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.77)
Shinobi Kill (Ch.1-3)
Sukinako ga Megane wo Wasureta (Ch.95)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.139)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita node, Kokuhaku shitemita. (Ch.16-19)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2022)

Haite Kudasai, Takamine San 040-042
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 083
Shin Tokyo 025
Tenkaichi: Nihon Saikyou Bugeisha Ketteisen 023


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 24, 2022)

where is everybody reading manga these days


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2022)

*Today:*

Boku no Kanojo wa Saikou desu! (Ch.47.5) *[/Complete]*
Botsuraku Yotei no Kizoku dakedo, Hima Datta kara Mahou wo Kiwametemita @comic (Ch.10)
Goshujin-sama to Yuku Isekai Survival! (Ch.22)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.133)
Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.78)
Kasshoku Henshuu-san to Shota Mangaka (Ch.18-21) [/Complete]
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.50)
Ponkotsu-chan Kenshouchuu (Ch.31-33)
Shinobi Kill (Ch.4-5)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2022)

Akane-Banashi 044
Angou Gakuen no Iroha 006
Ao no Hako 083
Black Clover 346
Boku no Hero Academia 376
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 017
Ginka to Gluna 016
Hunter Hunter 400
Ichigooki! Soujuu-chuu 005
Ichinose-ke no Taizai 007
Jinzou Ningen 100 004
Jujutsu Kaisen 208
Koukousei Kazoku 116
MASHLE 138
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 092
One Piece 1070
Otomege Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu 049
PPPPPP 063
Sakamoto Days 101
Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 021
Spy X Family 073
Witch Watch 091


----------



## Jugo13 (Dec 26, 2022)

Saint Seiya: Knights of the Zodiac ch. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2022)

*Today:*

Ansatsusha de Aru Ore no Status ga Yuusha yori mo Akiraka ni Tsuyoi no da ga (Ch.21-24)
Boku no Hero Academia (Ch.376)
Genkaigoe no Skill wa, Tenseisha ni shika Atsukaenai: Over Limit Skill Holder (Ch.20-21)
Hunter x Hunter (Ch.400)
Isekai Kaeri no Daikenja-sama wa Sore Demo Kossori Kurashite Iru Tsumori desu (Ch.1-5)
Jitsu wa Ore, Saikyou deshita? (Ch.51-52)
Kekkaishi e no Tensei (Ch.35)
Kimi to Tsuzuru utakata (Ch.1-11)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.69)
Ningen Fushin no Boukensha-tachi ga Sekai wo Sukuu you desu (Ch.40)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.34)
Sense (Ch.100)
Tedama ni Toritai Kurokiya-san (Ch.38) *[/Complete]*
Tensei Kyuuketsuki-san wa Ohirune ga Shitai (Ch.38)
Tsuihou-sha shokudou e youkoso! (Ch.32)
Tsugumomo (Ch.154)
Valhalla Otintin-kan (Ch.20)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.100-101)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2022)

*Today:*

Fukushuu wo Koinegau Saikyou Yuusha wa, Yami no Chikara de Senmetsu Musou suru (Ch.67)
Hime Kishi wa Barbaroi no Yome (Ch.12)
Isekai Meikyuu de Harem o (Ch.68)
Isekai Kaeri no Daikenja-sama wa Sore Demo Kossori Kurashite Iru Tsumori desu (Ch.6-11)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Ch.16)
Maou Gakuen no Hangyakusha (Ch.26)
Otome Game Sekai wa Mob ni Kibishii Sekai desu (Ch.49)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.212)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.119)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.41)
Kimi to Tsuzuru utakata (Ch.12-23)
Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru (Ch.81)
Tenshi to Akuto!! (Ch.45)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2022)

Aragane no Ko 049
Blue Lock 201
Chainsaw Man 115
Dandadan 088
Exorcist wo Otosenai 029
Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 017
Hajime no Ippo 1406
Helck: Völundio ~Surreal Sword Saga~ 041
Honjitsu no Burger 012
Journey to the West 129-129.5
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 073
Munou na Nana 080


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2022)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 376


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2022)

*Today:*

Cheat Kusushi no Slow Life: Isekai ni Tsukurou Drugstore (Ch.42)
Isekai de Tochi wo Katte Noujou wo Tsukurou (Ch.1-8)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.127)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.73)
Ojousama no Shimobe (Ch.92)
Shounen no Abyss (Ch.120)
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken (Ch.103)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.127)
Zennin Ossan, Umarekawattara SSS-Rank Jinsei ga Kakutei shita (Ch.66-67)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 28, 2022)

Dai Dark 035
Eden's Zero 221
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 123
Moebana 022
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 089
Sentai Daishikkaku 079


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.82)
Isekai de Tochi wo Katte Noujou wo Tsukurou (Ch.9-23)
NEET Kunoichi to Nazeka Dousei Hajimemashita (Ch.35)
Shishunki-chan no Shitsukekata (Ch.21)
Shinimodori, Subete wo Sukuu Tame ni Saikyou e to Itaru @comic (Ch.57)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.104)
Shoukan sareta Kenja wa Isekai wo Yuku - Saikyou nano wa Fuyou Zaiko no Item deshita (Ch.31)
Tonikaku Cawaii (Ch.219)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.50)
Zettai ni Hatarakitakunai Dungeon Master ga Damin wo Musaboru made (Ch.39)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 29, 2022)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapter 33


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 29, 2022)

Eternal Force 040
Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 013
Skeleton Double 012


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 30, 2022)

Grand Blue 081
Kakkou no Iinazuke 140
Rettou Hito no Maken Tsukai Sukiruboudo o Kushi Shite Saikyou ni Itaru 080


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2022)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.47)
Isekai de Tochi wo Katte Noujou wo Tsukurou (Ch.24-38)
Kimi to Tsuzuru utakata (Ch.24)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.281)
Real no Heroine wa Irimasen! (Ch.80)
Tensei Shitara Ken deshita (Ch.63)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2022)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.83)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka?  (Ch.26)
Maou no Ore ga Dorei Elf wo Yome ni Shitanda ga, Dou Medereba Ii? (Ch.49)
Noumin Kanren no Skill bakka Agetetara Nazeka Tsuyoku Natta. (Ch.35)
Rettoujin no Makentsukai: Skill Board wo Kushi shite Saikyou ni Itaru (Ch.80)
Saikyou Degarashi Ouji no Anyaku Teii Arasoi (Ch.25-27)
Sen no Sukiru o Motsu Otoko (Ch.53)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Ken wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.32)
Watashi ga Koibito ni Nareru Wake Nai jan, Muri Muri! (?Muri ja Nakatta!?) (Ch.30-31)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 1, 2023)

Ao Ashi 316
Ao Ashi Brotherfoot 007
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Crazy Diamond's Demonic Heartbreak 011
Kamonohashi Ron no Kindan Suiri 084
Naruto: Sasuke Retsuden - Uchiha no Matsuei to Tenkyu no Hoshikuzu 006
Shin Tokyo 026
Tomb Raider King 384-385


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 1, 2023)

Jojolion chapter 33-38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2023)

*Today:*

Gacha o Mawashite Nakama o Fuyasu Saikyou no Bishoujo Gundan o Tsukuriagero (Ch.49)
Isekaigaeri no Yuusha ga Gendai Saikyou! (Ch.20)
Lv2 kara Cheat datta Motoyuusha Kouho no Mattari Isekai Life (Ch.39)
Kaiko sareta Ankoku Heishi (30-dai) no Slow na Second Life (Ch.40)
Nina wa Papa o Koroshitai (Ch.1-7)
S Rank Boukensha de aru Ore no Musume-tachi wa Juudo no Father Con deshita (Ch.27)
Tsuma, Shougakusei ni naru (Ch.51)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 1, 2023)

Ao Ashi Ch. 8


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2023)

Ao Ashi 317
Blue Period. 057
Capeta 100
Dandadan 089
Ookiku Furikabutte 188
The Dark Doctor Ikuru 017.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2023)

*Today:*

Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Ch.17)
Ore Wa Inu Dewa Arimasen! (Ch.32)
Shiritsu Hakanai Gakuen (Ch.15)
Yome no Manimani (Ch.21)
Yuru Fuwa Noka No Moji Bake Skill (Ch.16)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita node, Kokuhaku shitemita. (Ch.20)


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 2, 2023)

Jojolion chapter 38-47


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 3, 2023)

Chainsaw Man 116
Chi no Wadachi 135
Oshi no Ko 104
Ponkotsu Fuukiin to Skaato take ga Futekisetsu na JK no Hanashi 055
Skip Beat! 308
We Want to Talk About Kaguya 196


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2023)

*Today:*

Chichi wa Eiyuu, Haha wa Seirei, Musume no Watashi wa Tenseisha. (Ch.43)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.121)
Level 0 no Maou-sama, Isekai de Boukensha wo Hajimemasu (Ch.6-9)
Nina wa Papa o Koroshitai (Ch.8-14)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.89)
Shinozaki-kun no Mente Jijou (Ch.20)
Sozai Saishuka no Isekai Ryokouki (Ch.45)


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 3, 2023)

Jojolion 47- 56
Chainsaw Man 116


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 3, 2023)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapters 15 and 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2023)

*Today:*

Boukensha License wo Hakudatsu sareta Ossan dakedo, Manamusume ga Dekita node Nonbiri Jinsei wo Ouka suru (Ch.34)
Kaifuku Jutsushi no Yarinaoshi (Ch.50)
Kenshi wo Mezashite Nyuugaku shita no ni Mahou Tekisei 9999 nan desu kedo!? (Ch.58)
Level 0 no Maou-sama, Isekai de Boukensha wo Hajimemasu (Ch.10-15)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-sha, Saikyou paati ni shinu hodo kitae rarete Muteki ni naru (Ch.36)
TS Gakuen no Nichijou (Ch.9)


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 4, 2023)

Jojolion 56-81


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 4, 2023)

Game Maou 009
Tomb Raider King 386
Uchuu Kyoudai 395


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 5, 2023)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapter 34

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2023)

*Today:*

Ayakashi Triangle (Ch.115)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.48)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.385)
Mamahaha no tsurego ga moto kanodatta (Ch.26)
Next Life (Ch.44)
Oshi no Ko (Ch.104)
Rettougan no Tensei Majutsushi: Shiitagerareta Motoyuusha wa Mirai no Sekai wo Yoyuu de Ikinuku (Ch.90)
Sense (Ch.101)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.105)
Shoukan sareta Kenja wa Isekai wo Yuku - Saikyou nano wa Fuyou Zaiko no Item deshita (Ch.33)
We Want to Talk About Kaguya (Ch.196)
Yankee JK Kuzuhana-chan (Ch.135)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2023)

8Kaijuu 077
Eternal Force 041
Witch Hat Atelier 065


----------



## dhilonv (Friday at 4:34 AM)

Akane-Banashi 045
Angou Gakuen no Iroha 007
Ao Ashi Brotherfoot 008
Ao no Hako 084
Black Clover 347
Boku no Hero Academia 377
Choujin X 034
Dai Tokyo Oniyome-den 018
Ginka to Gluna 017
Ichigooki! Soujuu-chuu 006
Ichinose-ke no Taizai 008
Jinzou Ningen 100 005
Jujutsu Kaisen 209
Kajiki no Ryourinin 036
Koukousei Kazoku 117
MASHLE 139
Naruto: Konoha Shinden - Yukemuri Ninpouchou 006
Nige Jouzu no Wakagimi 093
One Piece 1071
PPPPPP 064
Sakamoto Days 102
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru 086
Witch Watch 092


----------



## Kira Yamato (Friday at 5:54 AM)

*Today:*

2.5D Seduction (Ch.84)
Eiyuu Kyoushitsu (Ch.19)
Fuufu Ijou, Koibito Miman (Ch.56-57)
Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made (Ch.23)
Kawaii Kouhai ni Iwasaretai (Ch.88)
Kyougaku Koukou no Genjitsu (Ch.75)
NEET Kunoichi to Nazeka Dousei Hajimemashita (Ch.36)
Okusan (Ch.126)
Shinigami ni Sodaterareta Shoujo wa Shikkoku no Ken wo Mune ni Idaku (Ch.33)
Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo suru  (Ch.86)
Yancha Gal no Anjou-san (Ch.140)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita node, Kokuhaku shitemita. (Ch.21)


----------



## Divine Death (Friday at 8:42 PM)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapters 17-19


----------



## Mysticreader (Friday at 9:17 PM)

Tensei Kizoku Kantei Sukiru de Nariagaru: Jakushō Ryōchi o Uketsuidanode Chapter 35

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Saturday at 3:14 AM)

One Piece and Naruto- Steam Ninja Scrolls


----------



## Kira Yamato (Saturday at 5:54 AM)

*Today:*


2.5D Seduction (Ch.85-86)
Choppiri toshiue demo kanojo ni shite kuremasu ka? (Ch.27-28)
Goblin Slayer (Ch.76)
Ie ga Moete Jinsei Dou Demo Yoku Natta kara, Nokotta Nakenashi no Kin de Dark Elf no Dorei o Katta (Ch.13)
Isekai Mokushiroku Mynoghra: Hametsu no Bunmei de Hajimeru Sekai Seifuku (Ch.1-19)
Isekai bishoujo juniku ojisan to (Ch.134)
Real mo Tamaniwa wo Tsuku (Ch.140-141)
Reincarne (Ch.15)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.78)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-sha, Saikyou paati ni shinu hodo kitae rarete Muteki ni naru. (Ch.37)
Soredemo Ayumu wa Yosetekuru (Ch.182)
The Twin Siblings' New Life (Ch.128)


----------



## Potato Salad (Saturday at 1:31 PM)

Jojolion 81-90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sunday at 6:20 AM)

*Today:*

Isekai Munchkin: HP1 no Mama de Saikyou Saisoku Dungeon Kouryaku (Ch.79)
Kuro no Senki: Isekai Teni shita Boku ga Saikyou nano wa Bed no Ue dake no you desu (Ch.8)
Kyou kara Hajimeru Osananajimi (Ch.39)
Oredake ni Kamatte Maka-senpai (Ch.14-19) [/Complete]
OreAku, Ore wa Seikan Kokka no Akutoku Ryoushu! (Ch.16)
Saikyou Onmyouji no Isekai Tenseiki ~Geboku no Youkaidomo ni Kurabete Monster ga Yowaisugirundaga~ (Ch.19)
Seiken Gakuin no Maken Tsukai (Ch.28)
The Holy Grail of Eris (Ch.36)


----------



## dhilonv (Sunday at 3:20 PM)

Seihantai na Kimi to Boku 022
Tomb Raider King 387-388


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sunday at 5:12 PM)

Boku no Hero Academia Ch. 377


----------



## Potato Salad (Sunday at 8:35 PM)

Jojolion 90-107 Goodbye Morioh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Monday at 6:21 AM)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.48)
Ayakashi Triangle (Ch.116)
Hitomi-chan Is Shy With Strangers (Ch.95-96)
Isekai de Kojiin wo Hiraita kedo, Naze ka Darehitori Sudatou to Shinai Ken (Ch.44)
It's Not Meguro-san's First Time (Ch.63)
Kikaku Hazure no Eiyuu ni Sodaterareta, Joushiki Hazure no Mahou Kenshi (Ch.8-15)
Kimi no Koto ga Daidaidaidaidaisuki na 100-nin no Kanojo (Ch.122)
Kiraware Yuusha wo Enjita Ore wa, Nazeka Last Boss ni Sukarete Issho ni Seikatsu shitemasu! (Ch.18)
Misetagari no Tsuyuno-chan (Ch.23)
My Gift LVL 9999 Unlimited Gacha (Ch.68-70)
Shinmai Ossan Bouken-sha, Saikyou paati ni shinu hodo kitae rarete Muteki ni naru. (Ch.38)
Tono no Kanri o Shite Miyou (Ch.51)
Yakudatazu Skill ni Jinsei o Sosogikomi 25-nen, Imasara Saikyou no Boukentan Midori Kashi no Akira (Ch.31)
Yankee-kun to Hakujou Gaaru (Ch.102)
Yuusha Party ni Kawaii Ko ga Ita node, Kokuhaku shitemita. (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Monday at 3:34 PM)

Fuji no Yamai wa Fushi no Yamai 018
Kuutei Dragons 078


----------



## Potato Salad (Monday at 3:52 PM)

Starting Dandadan

Ch 1-5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Monday at 5:48 PM)

Ao Ashi Ch. 9


----------



## Divine Death (Monday at 9:46 PM)

*The 100 Girlfriends Who Really, Really, Really, Really, REALLY Love You *- Chapters 20 and 21


----------



## dhilonv (Tuesday at 4:23 AM)

Aragane no Ko 050
Chainsaw Man 117
Eden's Zero 222
Exorcist wo Otosenai 030
Hajime no Ippo 1407
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai 074
Shangri-La Frontier 107
Show-ha Shou-ten! 015
World Trigger 229-230


----------



## Kira Yamato (Tuesday at 6:02 AM)

*Today:*

Hellmode ~Gamer Who Likes to Speedrun Becomes Peerless in a Parallel World With Obsolete Setting~ (Ch.36)
Koisuru Yankee Girl (Ch.70)
Nina wa Papa o Koroshitai (Ch.16-17)
Onna Tomodachi to Kekkon Shitemita (Ch.1-9)
Please don't bully me, Nagatoro (Ch.120)


----------



## dhilonv (Yesterday at 4:02 AM)

Choujin X 034.2
Fairy Tail: 100 Years Quest 124
Shangri-La Frontier 108
Sentai Daishikkaku 080


----------



## Kira Yamato (Yesterday at 6:01 AM)

*Today:*

Asper Kanojo (Ch.66-67)
Hokkaidou no Gen'eki Hunter ga Isekai ni Hourikoma Rete Mita: Elf Yome to Meguru Isekai Shuryou Life (Ch.8)
Kanojo mo Kanojo (Ch.128)
Kuroiwa Medaka ni Watashi no Kawaii ga Tsuujinai (Ch.74)
Parallel Paradise (Ch.213)
Realist Maou Niyoru Seiiki Naki Isekai Kaikaku (Ch.42)
Sousei no Onmyouji (Ch.115)
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari (Ch.93)
Uzaki-chan wa Asobitai! (Ch.91)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Today at 6:01 AM)

*Today:*

A Rank Party wo Ridatsu Shita Ore wa, Moto Oshiego Tachi to Meikyuu Shinbu wo Mezasu (Ch.49)
Chiyu Mahou no Machigatta Tsukaikata: Senjou wo Kakeru Kaifuku Youin (Ch.57)
Futoku no Guild (Ch.58)
Isekai Kaeri no Daikenja-sama wa Sore Demo Kossori Kurashite Iru Tsumori desu (Ch.12)
Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo Dorei Majutsu (Ch.92)
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu (Ch.386)
Koushinchou Kouhai ? to Teishinchou Senpai ? ga Renai ni Hattensuru made. (Ch.29)
Kubo-san wa Boku (Mobu) wo Yurusanai (Ch.137)
Mairimashita! Iruma-kun (Ch.282)
Nega-kun and Posi-chan (Ch.51)
Shijou Saikyou no Mahou Kenshi, F-Rank Boukensha ni Tensei suru: Kensei to Matei, Futatsu no Zense wo Motta Otoko no Eiyuutan (Ch.79)
Shitsugyou Kenja no Nariagari (Ch.106)


----------



## dhilonv (Today at 2:46 PM)

Eternal Force 042
Genkai Bonnou Katsugeki Osamu 014
Komi-san wa Komyushou Desu. 385-386
Mokushiroku no Yonkishi 090
Onepunch-Man 177


----------

